# My next equine project horse



## AdorableAlice (5 June 2012)

Efforts to hide my project horse from the OH have failed, so everyone can see him now.  Will have to cook a good meal tonight for him, he will come round when he is full !!

I think he could make a police horse in due course.  Constructive criticism please.  His feet will be done asap, but he is unhandled todate apart from sedation to geld yesterday.  10 months old by coloured vanner out of pure Shire mare.  It's a sad example of the times we are in with horses.  He cost less to buy than the tonne of hay will cost to feed him over the next few weeks.


----------



## Blitzen (5 June 2012)

Naawww, he is lovely! What's his name? He looks like a lovely sort, got a nice kind face. Just the sort I like! x


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 June 2012)

Ted.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (5 June 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. He has a lovely, intelligent face. Seems like he's landed on his feet too, lucky boy. Can't really see from the pics in terms of his conformation but nothing's jumping out and he looks pretty well put together. He also looks in reasonable shape too. What's his background?


----------



## MrsMozart (5 June 2012)

Definitely has something about him 

Good luck on the OH front. I felt bad enough about buying a silly priced (but nice and in the Sale!) sweatshirt today lol


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 June 2012)

Looks a nice sort, got a good shoulder & well let down hocks.
Something I'd like as a store for the future as could poss be anything at present.

Have you got his card marked for Melton or Imber Court?


----------



## Cupcakes and Horses (5 June 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Efforts to hide my project horse from the OH have failed, so everyone can see him now.  Will have to cook a good meal tonight for him, he will come round when he is full !!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey I thought trying to get a wavy plank and three new poles past mine was adventurous 

He's lovely good luck with him


----------



## starryeyed (5 June 2012)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (5 June 2012)

Oh I like him very much, he looks nicely put together as well as being an attractive boy. It is so sad seeing all these horses go for pittance, I really wish this over breeding would stop too.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 June 2012)

I like him - his breeding shines through.
He could well make a police horse in the future - did you see the coloured on the Jubilee coverage today?  Feet like dinner-plates!


----------



## hayinamanger (5 June 2012)

He's a cracker, just my sort of horse


----------



## Sologirl (5 June 2012)

What a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Footlights (5 June 2012)

I want to know how you hid that from your OH  !!,

He's gorgeous!


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 June 2012)

Footlights said:



			I want to know how you hid that from your OH  !!,

He's gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

Gave him lots of jobs away from the yard, and agreed to have a holiday this year and I am cooking something other than beans on toast now.  He is always happy when the oven is on rather than the microwave !

I am really chuffed with the horse this evening, he has let me scratch his neck and fiddle with his mane whilst he had a little grub.  The horse came from breeders that used to have a lucrative market for big horses, many went out to America, but the recession has put paid to that.  I actually bought him unseen after a friend had seen him.

There is a previous thread that quotes me telling somebody they are barmy to buy unseen -I take the comment back !

I have him in a tiny paddock with a leanto, it's just starting tipping down so he has gone and parked under cover.  I think he is going to be a bit of a character.  He wouldn't be everybodies cup of tea but if I don't make a mess of him he could easily make me happy or somebody else.


----------



## emmab13 (5 June 2012)

He positively screams SHIRE to me, from the knees/hocks down. However his head is decidedly more defined and he seems a lot smaller than our Shire yearling, who is quite scary and as tall as his 2 year old half brother!

What a lovely thing to have in 'store', I am quite jealous. My only consolation is my own half bred due next year, Shire x ISH!


----------



## Inthesticks (5 June 2012)

I just bought a snap of him, but a filly, unhandled too, very handsome boy you have there


----------



## wildwest (5 June 2012)

he is going to be a stunner
i love him


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 June 2012)

He is about 15.2hh. By a piebald gypsy vanner type stallion out of a registered Shire mare.  Judging by the length of his limb I think he will easily be 17+ when he is done.

As you say he has followed his dam side, his movement is Shire at the moment, but he is so gangly his legs go in every direction, he did manage to trot in a balanced fashion this evening and looked lovely.  I am pleased you thought his head was reasonable, when his topline strengthens and he gets rid of the ewe look, his head might look even better.

It will be a long old project, but hopefully very rewarding.  I am really pleased many people liked him, I thought you might laugh !


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 June 2012)

why on earth would someone laugh at your choice?>   i am not a heavy cob person but he looks a very good type to me and i really like him... love his name it suits him, good luck with him


----------



## Native Speaker (5 June 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			It will be a long old project, but hopefully very rewarding.  I am really pleased many people liked him, I thought you might laugh !
		
Click to expand...

Laugh?   Heck, no!  What ever made you think we'd laugh (maybe laugh with you, but certainly not at you! )??!!

He's a grand looking sort, with heaps going for him!  You do realise now that updates and piccies will be reqiuired on a regular basis!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (5 June 2012)

He is gorgeous! I've got a very soft spot for anything shire-ish, having once owned a full shire, black with white socks and much like your boy. Looking forward to updates on his progress.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 June 2012)

Native Speaker said:



			Laugh?   Heck, no!  What ever made you think we'd laugh (maybe laugh with you, but certainly not at you! )??!!

He's a grand looking sort, with heaps going for him!  You do realise now that updates and piccies will be reqiuired on a regular basis! 

Click to expand...

This will probably be it, I can't catch him ! 

The plan was to put him with my Amorous Archie yearling filly, she will soon tell him I am totally the best mummy ever and well worth being with.  But........she managed to kick the gate post yesterday and is lame.

So it's plan B - sitting in the paddock and letting curiosity take over.  He is a kind soul, it won't take too long I hope.


----------



## Native Speaker (5 June 2012)

Plan B sounds good!  I read many years ago in an old horsemanship book (forgot it's title long since! )  that sitting in the field, with a good book and a lorry load of time and patience, will help catch the most cautious of horses. 

Don't know what your weather forecast is like for tomorrow, but I'd take a set of waterproofs as well, just to be on the safe side! 

Updates, please!


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 June 2012)

Native Speaker said:



			Plan B sounds good!  I read many years ago in an old horsemanship book (forgot it's title long since! )  that sitting in the field, with a good book and a lorry load of time and patience, will help catch the most cautious of horses. 

Don't know what your weather forecast is like for tomorrow, but I'd take a set of waterproofs as well, just to be on the safe side! 

Updates, please! 

Click to expand...

Well it worked in the stable yesterday, he was very interested in my gardeners world magazine.  He could have stayed in but I think they are better out after gelding, and if we had to catch him, he can be driven into the cattle shed.


----------



## Buds_mum (5 June 2012)

I really like him, my boy is out of a vanner stallion so of course i'm not biast  But really I think he's a handsome chap  Good luck with him!


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 June 2012)

Native Speaker said:



			Plan B sounds good!  I read many years ago in an old horsemanship book (forgot it's title long since! )  that sitting in the field, with a good book and a lorry load of time and patience, will help catch the most cautious of horses. 

Don't know what your weather forecast is like for tomorrow, but I'd take a set of waterproofs as well, just to be on the safe side! 

Updates, please! 

Click to expand...

Plan B worked, he stood behind me reading my book over my shoulder whilst I stroked his face.

Caught him (he has a little bit of string on his headcollar) and led him into box, where he ate from my hand and promptly lay down and is now snoring.


----------



## Quantock-cob (6 June 2012)

If your OH objects too much and he is evicted then send him down to me (Ted, that is, not your OH!). He is perfect...just my type


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 June 2012)

LIZ66 said:



			If your OH objects too much and he is evicted then send him down to me (Ted, that is, not your OH!). He is perfect...just my type 

Click to expand...

Well, you will need to like snoring because Ted snores big time.  OH needs a new home, snores too but not as bad as Ted.  OH produces more washing too !

I took my deckchair into the box and after 5 minutes over him came and sniffed me all over, I managed to tickle his nose and a tiny scratch on his neck.  He keeps doing massive gulps.  Then he settled, rested a leg and stood over the top of me dribbling in my hair.

He was sound asleep stood up, and I dare not move a muscle.  It all became a bit alarming when his knees started to buckle though so I did wake him up,  to my utter amazement his took 4 steps backwards, buckled completely and down he went.  He stayed on his chest for a few minutes just looking at me and still doing big gulps, then he started yawning and keeled over completely on to his side.  Then the snoring started big time, really loud.  I honestly started to wonder if he was alright !

I find it most odd he would get down in a 12x12 box with me in it when he is so terrified of me.  He woke up after 15 mins or so, yawned and tucked into his hay.

If anybody has done horses this nervous I would very much welcome some guidance.


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 June 2012)

Awwwww hes lovely.


----------



## fine_and_dandy (6 June 2012)

Christ, I'd better hide this thread from OH otherwise you'll wake up and find Ted gone in the morning!!

He's beautiful


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 June 2012)

Day 5 for Ted and he has decided he likes me.

The little paddock he is in looks into the yard and he now stands at the gate watching me and he had a little call to me this morning.

I can catch him and I can touch everywhere in the front of the wither and above the knee, we have progress.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 June 2012)

Giant steps forward for Ted this morning.

Still fast asleep at 6am, he did not leap to his feet when I opened the door, just got onto his chest and watched me remove the water bucket before getting up fully.

Skipped round him, he was a little uncomfortable but not climbing the walls.

The hands on training was just fabulous, he stood quietly and allowed me to rub in front of the wither as we did yesterday, and then allowed behind the wither, along his spine and both hips.  He is more anxious if I am on his offside, so I make sure I do things equally and then finish on his offside.

He has realised that an ear rub is nice.  I am hoping if he continues to progress at this speed, I will be able to pick his feet up by the end of the month and maybe with a little sedation his feet can be trimmed, they are dreadful having never been touched.

He has found his appetite, my goodness shires have a good appetite !


----------



## TheBayMonkey (8 June 2012)

Love his face, very handsome!


----------



## Maesfen (8 June 2012)

That's how I had to tackle Bear when he came here at 8 months old; he was terrified, but like you, patience and consistency paid off and he turned into a smashing chap just like Ted is doing.  It won't be long now, he's turned a huge corner already in those few days.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 June 2012)

Maesfen said:



			That's how I had to tackle Bear when he came here at 8 months old; he was terrified, but like you, patience and consistency paid off and he turned into a smashing chap just like Ted is doing.  It won't be long now, he's turned a huge corner already in those few days.
		
Click to expand...

Just as we turned the huge corner, I have managed to ruin all the work that got us there in the first place.  Ted panicked this morning as I was turning him out, the gate stay rattled just as I was unthreading the rope from his headcollar, I couldn't hold him and off he went with some of the rope still attached.  

The paddock is tiny but he lost the plot totally, the rope (soft one) was touching all his legs.  After what seemed an eternity, probably 5 minutes, he stopped and allowed me to get it off, but he is a wreck.  If the wind rattles the dock leaves he is jumping and running.  I doubt very much if he will be caught this evening.

Apart from having a good cry out of pure frustration, I really don't know what to do now.  Do I leave him be for a couple of days and hope he settles down, do I try to catch him and risk him breaking away again on way to yard.  If he get loose in yard he will be in trouble, there are obstacles like tractors etc,
do I put a short piece of soft rope on the headcollar and leave him to de-sensitise himself.  (this thought comes from watching him panicking, he did stop and graze before the rope moved and set him off again).

I was doing so well, managed to touch quite a lot of him, even down his forelegs and ears.  He has led in and out nicely and even had a little walk in the yard.

Flipping horses, what with feral Ted, the big horse came out lame this morning, thankfully the ligament is intact, lame in foot, and the yearling filly in a cast, I am beginning to wonder why I bother.

All ideas on handling traumatised Ted very much welcomed, over to you ....


----------



## Queenbee (9 June 2012)

I'd go with the short rope, I'd probably keep the routine of bringing him in, but just that for a couple of days, then once hes back to being a bit calmer crack on.  If at all possible, or as soon as he can handle it pop a lw rug on him, great for desensitising, does he have company in his field? An older hat who can take him under his/her wing and show him the boogie man isn't going to get him?


----------



## hayinamanger (9 June 2012)

Bad luck, but it's just the sort of thing that happens, don't worry too much that you have lost all that you have gained.  If he runs in tonight, it's not the end of the world, just go back to the beginning with him and start again.  I reckon you will find that he may be a bit jumpy for a few days, but he will come quickly back to where you were.  He trusts you already, you're all he's got at the moment so he won't hold it against you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 June 2012)

Queenbee said:



			I'd go with the short rope, I'd probably keep the routine of bringing him in, but just that for a couple of days, then once hes back to being a bit calmer crack on.  If at all possible, or as soon as he can handle it pop a lw rug on him, great for desensitising, does he have company in his field? An older hat who can take him under his/her wing and show him the boogie man isn't going to get him?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Queenbee, My thoughts are to try to catch him and keep the routine, he has a 30 year old pony mare next to him with post and rail fence, who comes in and out with him.  He is very insular in his outlook and hasn't taken much notice of the pony.

My aim as soon as he is reasonably biddable is for him to go out in the big paddocks with another yearling and 2 moody old mares to keep the youngsters in their place.

The rug is interesting, at the moment I cannot get my hand further than his hips.  He is not aggressive, although I do wear a hat and gloves, he is just frightened.  Sadly he is a classic example of a owner not handling their youngstock at all and then giving them a hardtime when they have to handle them.

He certainly wants to be onside but his natural instincts are taking over, I had made such progress up to this morning !


----------



## Maesfen (9 June 2012)

Queenbee said:



			I'd go with the short rope, I'd probably keep the routine of bringing him in, but just that for a couple of days, then once hes back to being a bit calmer crack on.  If at all possible, or as soon as he can handle it pop a lw rug on him, great for desensitising, does he have company in his field? An older hat who can take him under his/her wing and show him the boogie man isn't going to get him?
		
Click to expand...

Echo this and also just take it for granted that he'll do what you want, kidology goes a long way!  If you expect him to baulk then he will, always be positive but never ask too much that he can't cope with.

With Bear he only had a headcollar on in the wagon for the first time (thought it was going to rock over, he didn't like it!) when he was dropped off with his dam; as soon as he was in the stable then she was taken out loaded up and away; not the way I like to do my weaning but needs must at that time.  When I first went into the box he'd make himself as small as he could in the corner so I refused to look at him, just took the feed in and came out; because we have full width grills between boxes he could see me making a fuss of the other weanlings which helped.  The next morning I took a great breath and let him out with the others (I herd mine in and out) so he slotted in with them and followed them everywhere (they of course had been here from day one so easily handled and used to my mad ways.  
I just left it like that for a few days, didn't attempt to do anything to him and he got better at watching me put his feed in then one day he was on the outside as they came in so I put my hand on his rump (he was used to me doing it to the others every day) he jumped a mile but didn't run off.  From that day I made a point of touching him whenever he came past me, not pushing it but being there and one day he let me follow him in with my hand on him the whole way a great step forward; from there I made a point of standing in the centre of his box and he had to walk around me to get away; in the end he didn't bother and I could run my hand up his neck and he just got better each day; it took about a fortnight for him to be happy with me holding or leading him.  TBH, if he had been a smaller type I would have cracked on a lot quicker and had hold of him from the first day but he was a big boy, already 14.3 (he's finished a smidgeon under 18 hands!) so I didn't see the point of starting something I couldn't finish if he was too strong for me before he had learnt how to be caught and led etc.  He was one of the most rewarding to have though, he soaked up affection and attention like a sponge and never had a 'bad' moment after that first month; he was a doddle to break and is now hunting all season plus successfully WH too.

Be patient, it'll come.


----------



## Queenbee (9 June 2012)

I also always use a rug with a fillet string for youngsters... Saves so much agro around the back end, when you do get around to rugging. I was really lucky with Ben, he had been well handled from birth. I also love lots of in hand walking and grazing for bonding...  You'll always have setbacks, but they'll become less severe and take less and less time to readjust, I'd say, pretty much keep doing what your doing and deffo, approach every task with positivity, visualise ted being good and calm, and carrying out these tasks without flapping, you can do this whilst still being aware of what might happen and being safety conscious, but approaching a task like it won't be a problem is a huge help, if your confident... Ted will be confident  
P.S. I love ted x


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 June 2012)

After my tribulations with Ted yesterday I was pleasantly surprised when he did allow me to catch him in the evening, even though I did lean on the fence with my back to him for a good while, curiosity took over and I got a hand on him.

He was a nervous wreck but went into his box, he which he seems to consider his safe space.  My OH then spent an hour whisperings sweet nothings into his ear and stroking his neck. (must be 10 years since he did that for me ! and he doesn't even like horses).  

I went with your advice and attached approx 2' foot of rope.  I cut up an old lunge line into a few pieces of differing lengths.  Tied it to the headcollar and poor Ted lost the plot again and crashed to floor at one point.  He does have a thick straw bed on top of rubber so he was fine.  OH spends another hour, this time over the door as too dangerous to go in, comforting Ted and eventually Ted settled.  I hand fed him his tea and left him with his rope overnight.  Don't laugh but I left the light on so he could see what was frightening him rather than being in the dark with a frightening object that he couldn't see.  Human reasoning being put into a horse I think !

This morning Ted was a different horse, much calmer, he hadn't eaten much hay but had been to bed.  I have been able to get my hands nearly all over him including on his thigh.  I found a soft brush and he absolutely adored being brushed, his knees trembled and he was leaning towards me.  He also went to groom me with his teeth, that was tricky because the last thing I want to do is push him away, so the for moment I am just stepping out of reach.

I am undecided now, do I leave him in and do more handling or do I turn him out and try to catch him tomorrow evening ?

Thank you for all the tips,  certainly couldn't do without you.


----------



## Maesfen (10 June 2012)

Turn him out, let him see a bit more of life would be my input.  You've proved how he's come around again and things will only get better; he's also worked out for himself his rope follower isn't going to kill him so he's getting more receptive each day.  Worth remembering that if you kept him in he might just be a bit too fresh when you go to take him out again which could put you back to square one as well.


----------



## Queenbee (10 June 2012)

Op that's fantastic news! Well done you, oh and ted! Love the bit about the light... It's just the kind of thing I'd do, although turning the light out for ebony immediately stops her tantrums lol! I'd keep to a routine, your going to have more chance of problems catching him without it, the most clockwork routine you can keep, out at day, in at night, and a bit of grazing in hand everyday to help that bond and of course the grooming. I know you worry about him taking backward steps, but this is inevitable with any youngster, you will have to just roll with the punches and carry on unflustered as and when this happens, routine and turn out are the best things to guard against ted losing it x your doing really well. I wouldn't ask for anymore, just establish normalcy and routine once teds completely happy with what you are doing now, I'd carry on for a few days like that and then look to add some extras.  So, where to go from here, is continue doing the same things around him until he is completely calm and unphases by them, you don't want to over load his senses,


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 June 2012)

I was hoping that would be the advice.  I go back to work tomorrow so he will see no one from 7am to 7pm.

I will give him another brush and put him out later on.


----------



## mulledwhine (10 June 2012)

What a lovely looking young man  I can never find a bargain 

Are you sure a good meal is all it is going to take to sweeten OH 

If not send ted my way


----------



## mulledwhine (10 June 2012)

Sorry did not read all posts 

Sounds like you are doing everything right. Never had a nervous youngster, but when I got my boy back from loan he was a wreck, so dd exactly what you have been doing.. It took several months, and after that we were closer than ever.

Good luck, Rome was not built in a day 

Ps the offer still stands


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 June 2012)

mulledwhine said:



			Sorry did not read all posts 

Sounds like you are doing everything right. Never had a nervous youngster, but when I got my boy back from loan he was a wreck, so dd exactly what you have been doing.. It took several months, and after that we were closer than ever.

Good luck, Rome was not built in a day 

Ps the offer still stands 

Click to expand...

Tehe,  It's only a deal if the OH comes with Ted and you do all the washing !!

OH now likes Ted, was heard to whisper 'you are a beautiful boy'.  I think he's gone soft in his old age.  He has also been found giving Alice, my Amorous Archie filly, more attention since she has been in her cast.  Plus, to my utter amazement he bought Alice a toy this morning whilst we were in Countrywide Farmers.

So, for the time being, all three can stay put.  The next challenge is getting Ted to the paddock without parting company this evening.

Have fed OH extra large sunday lunch, (after removing spiders from saucepan to give you a clue how long it is since I did a Sunday lunch), he is now snoring.

It is interesting that you say once you had gained the confidence your nervous horse became very close to you.  Ted definetely wants the closeness, he does not take his eyes off me when I am doing everything else and if I stay still in his company he is almost in my pocket.  I will get there eventually, but I have a feeling that my comment to the OH of 'I will sell him when he's ready' has already bitten the dust.  I knew there was a reason I carefully put all my extra large gear in box when my 18hh Irish Draught horse passed away a few years ago, despite everyone telling me I would never find a big horse again.  That 7'9" rug has Ted's name on it.


----------



## Brigadoon (10 June 2012)

He is gorgeous.
I have loved reading your post and how far he has come in a little time.
1 criticism tho.......I was hoping for more pics.
Good luck with him.
xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 June 2012)

Brigadoon said:



			He is gorgeous.
I have loved reading your post and how far he has come in a little time.
1 criticism tho.......I was hoping for more pics.
Good luck with him.
xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.

After his huge upset yesterday he has run up very light and tight, and being so big and angular its not a pretty picture,  I really wouldn't want anyone to see him like that, but he is out on nice grazing now, and I did make it to the field without mishap this evening.  He had a little tizzy over his dangling bit of rope but soon settled down and scoffed his baby grow and linseed little meal.

I managed to brush all of him before going out, with the exception of his hindlegs hock down.  Even got my hands into the top of his tail, I think he has visitors !  Dog flea powder had to do for now, but at least he let me rub it in.

He will look better by the weekend and I will take some more pictures for you.
Thank you for all the encouragement, certainly needed it yesterday.


----------



## mulledwhine (10 June 2012)

Deal now off  would have ted but could not do with an other oH 

Keep at it , you are doing a ok


----------



## Queenbee (11 June 2012)

Bump...

OP how's he doing?


----------



## JenHunt (11 June 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted.
		
Click to expand...

suits him! 
he's lovely - such an honest, kind face!


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 June 2012)

Queenbee said:



			Bump...

OP how's he doing?
		
Click to expand...

Morning and thank you for asking, it's lovely to have people interested.

Ted made it to the paddock on Sunday evening without mishap, I had friends opening the gates to save any repeat performance of Saturday's disaster.  I did leave the short rope on and he did have a little run round but soon settled.

Monday morning (me back to work so dare not start something I couldn't finish) I left him in paddock, but was able to catch him easily, he came to me as long as I kept my back to him, and he put his head over my shoulder.  He had a cuddle and I fed him by hand.  He did follow me for a few steps when I left him and then watched me go out of sight before grazing again.

Monday evening he was soaked through and cold.  I am sure he would be more relaxed with some sun on his back.  Happy to be caught again, no food, just a rub on his neck, he led in nicely and this time I opened one of the gates with him at my side, I did have friends in position just in case though !  I was really pleased with him, he halted and although his eyes were anxious when the gate made a noise he didn't panic and he turned well to face the gate again to close it.  He is also walking across the gravel really well now and isn't bothered by the crunchy sound.

He enjoyed a groom and to my amazement enjoys his ears being stroked, he also likes to be rubbed between his eyes, I always thought a nervous horse would not allow ears and face to be touched.  The horrible gulping is getting less frequent.  After his tea he went straight to bed before the yard was finished.  He is a seriously tired out baby horse.

This morning I was greeted with a little whinney, his breakfast went down quickly and I decided to turn him out before doing the rest of the work.  I propped the gates open because I am always alone on the morning yard session.  He was perfect, even when the cat came hurtling up behind him.  I walked a big circle with him bringing him back to the gate that needed shutting and he stood nicely whilst I closed it.  I then did a circle in the other direction and included 2 halts.  He was perfect so I just quietly slipped the rope off, he just dropped his head and grazed at my feet, still allowing me to fiddle with his mane.

I don't care what the day throws at me today, I am a happy bunny, little Ted is making progress.


----------



## Marydoll (12 June 2012)

I love him, he looks like a lovely boy, i wish you lots of luck with him


----------



## Maesfen (12 June 2012)

You've got a star of a horse there, he's soaking it all up like a sponge!  
Just keep doing what you're doing, it's obviously working well but come on, the public need more pictures of the gorgeous Ted please.


----------



## SophieLouBee (12 June 2012)

He looks just like a Ted! Suits him  I have a shireX, mine is eternally suspicious (and thick, but we shan't go there), but if there's any food, he's there. 

I've done 3 unhandled ones, but raging from 2-4. 2yo was easy, took about an hour to get a headcollar on, then withing 2 days I was grooming him all over, he just wanted to be my best friend. The 2 4yos were hard work, they had obviously been unhandled, then manhandled, then come to us, so it wasn't even fear of the unknown, it was fear of people already. One was always a jumpy beast, and you had a right royal game to touch his one ear (went on to do western, on eared bridle!). The other took a while, but came really good, kiddies pony on a livery yard now.
I'd have much preferred it if they were foalies!


----------



## LauraWheeler (12 June 2012)

Just seen this now. What a cute horse sounds like he's landed on his feet with you. Thankyou for the update sounds like he's doing well 
we need more updates and lots more photos


----------



## Queenbee (12 June 2012)

Brilliant progress, sounds like he's starting to settle really nicely... Lovely to hear the update


----------



## tiga71 (12 June 2012)

Just looked at this.

He is gorgeous and he sounds like a lovely boy and that you are doing brilliantly with him.

Am looking forward to following how you get on with him. I would love to be able to do this one day - although I think I would be like you and not wanting him to go anywhere!


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 June 2012)

Thank you, I will take camera later.  He is a bit poor mind.

For the poster who did unhandled 4 year olds, just imagining that makes me sweat. Ted is only 10 months old and already 15.2h, he doesn't know how to be naughty - yet !  Just imagine a 17.2h 4 year old unhandled Ted, I better get it right while he is little -ish. !

These were taken on day 4.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 June 2012)




----------



## Miss L Toe (12 June 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 June 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			Very nice!
		
Click to expand...

He will be when I have convinced him life is worth living, when he has trebled in size, eaten me out of house and home, when he has been clipped to within an inch of his life and when a step ladder has been found to get on him.

Quite a project !  it's going to be interesting watching him grow up and hopefully become a trusting gentle giant.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 June 2012)

Ted had his brave hat on tonight, he came marching over to me so I didn't turn my back to him, just made sure I didn't look at his eye.

He was definetely pleased to see me , no gulping or trembling whilst he had a soft brush.  I took his plaits out of his mane and tidied his dreadlocks up too.

He made the decision to stay with me in the middle of the paddock.

To say I am chuffed is an under statement.


----------



## milesjess (12 June 2012)

He's stunning  really lovely looking boy. He's lucky to have landed on his feet with you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 June 2012)

It is very tiring being a Little Ted.  I found him fast asleep under the tree house this morning, he let me get very close before getting up.

Nothing done with him today, he had his breakfast and went back to bed, stretching out in the sunshine.


----------



## Toast (13 June 2012)

Oohh, i really rather like that chap! Please keep us updated on his progress, he's a handsome boy


----------



## tiga71 (13 June 2012)

I think I am falling a little bit in love with Ted!


----------



## **Vanner** (13 June 2012)

I want him


----------



## Oldenburg27 (14 June 2012)

Aww he is lovely!! 

My dad has only just noticed i have a new horse ( I have had him over 6 weeks lol ) 

Good luck with him


----------



## Moomin1 (14 June 2012)

Aww he looks lovely.  Glad he has fallen on such a caring home.

It's so sad that certain members of community feel the need to breed gypsy vanners with poor conformation.  Good to see someone cares though to provide them with a nice life!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 June 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			Aww he looks lovely.  Glad he has fallen on such a caring home.

It's so sad that certain members of community feel the need to breed gypsy vanners with poor conformation.  Good to see someone cares though to provide them with a nice life!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, very kind words.  

He didn't come from the travelling community.  His breeders made a lot of money with this type of cross (cob on Shire) until the recession hit the States.  The majority of the stock were going out to the USA for around 3k each.  His breeders did cut back but of course, the market got worse and continues to get worse, hence the horse coming to me for a song.

I am not sure he would be classed as a vanner, he will top out at over 17.2h and is destined to be a big mans hunter in a slow country or possibly a police horse.  Or, if he wriggles his way into my heart, he will be an old ladies plod round the village, possibly in harness.

Do you think his conformation is terrible ? his ewe neck will come right easily and the slope on his pastern is an illusion due to the length of his feet.  No one has commented on his conformation yet so it's interesting to hear what thoughts anyone may have.

We had a little set back this morning when he got frightened during a leading lesson and knocked me flying, but he didn't rip away from me as I lost my balance.  This evening made up for that blip, he allowed me to run my hands down to his feet on the front end and down to the canons on the hinds.  I asked him to lift his front feet for me and he did, all be it for a few seconds only.  He didn't panic and I think I will be on target for a foot trim by the end of the month for the front pair at least.

He is a funny little chap, I took a bottle of mane/tail spray in tonight, intending to spray it onto a soft cloth and try to lift a bit of the scum off his coat.  He was fascinated at the spray and got his nose on it and the cloth, I was expecting it to worry him.  More progess made.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 June 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you, very kind words.  

He didn't come from the travelling community.  His breeders made a lot of money with this type of cross (cob on Shire) until the recession hit the States.  The majority of the stock were going out to the USA for around 3k each.  His breeders did cut back but of course, the market got worse and continues to get worse, hence the horse coming to me for a song.

I am not sure he would be classed as a vanner, he will top out at over 17.2h and is destined to be a big mans hunter in a slow country or possibly a police horse.  Or, if he wriggles his way into my heart, he will be an old ladies plod round the village, possibly in harness.

Do you think his conformation is terrible ? his ewe neck will come right easily and the slope on his pastern is an illusion due to the length of his feet.  No one has commented on his conformation yet so it's interesting to hear what thoughts anyone may have.

We had a little set back this morning when he got frightened during a leading lesson and knocked me flying, but he didn't rip away from me as I lost my balance.  This evening made up for that blip, he allowed me to run my hands down to his feet on the front end and down to the canons on the hinds.  I asked him to lift his front feet for me and he did, all be it for a few seconds only.  He didn't panic and I think I will be on target for a foot trim by the end of the month for the front pair at least.

He is a funny little chap, I took a bottle of mane/tail spray in tonight, intending to spray it onto a soft cloth and try to lift a bit of the scum off his coat.  He was fascinated at the spray and got his nose on it and the cloth, I was expecting it to worry him.  More progess made.
		
Click to expand...

No not at all!! Sorry AdorableAlice I realise when I read back that it sounded wrong the way I typed it!  I didn't mean it to sound it!..

I think he looks a poor shape at the moment but he doesn't look to have naturally bad conformation at all and I am sure he will fill out to be beautiful!!  It sounds like you are spending some really quality time with him and he is very very lucky to have landed with you!


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 June 2012)

I am thinking about putting a lightweight soft felt pair of front boots on Ted to get him more used to having some sensation of feeling on his legs.  Only in the stable and only for a few hours at a time.

Any thoughts please.  I am hoping it may help me progress the need to get his feet trimmed.  I am aiming to get the fronts done asap.


----------



## Queenbee (15 June 2012)

AA, just had a quick catch up, things seem to be going grand , loving the updates and the pictures... they make me feel warm and fuzzy   all I can say is you're doing really well and its paying off, with regards to the trim, I would absolutely sedate him for the first time, to help take the edge off the experience as he is so nervous xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 June 2012)

Had a bit of a break through with noise desensitising Ted through default really.

I gave him a pink himalyan salt lick and an apple likit toy this morning, he was very interested but when they banged the stable wall he had a fit of the vapours which I had expected would happen.  I had decided to leave him inside as he gets so cold when he is soaked, he has his summer coat and it is very fine for his type.

This evening there was plenty of banging coming from his box and he was having wail of a time with his toys.  The interesting bit came when the fork fell down with a clatter just outside the box and when I dropped the brush whilst grooming him - he did not flinch, so I dropped it again and again all round him - nothing, no reaction at all.  I gave the stable door a gentle bang shut, he didn't bother.

I am rather pleased with my training by default and it's going onto to his CV in case he applies for a job in the Police !


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 June 2012)

Whilst you have all been enjoying this glorious summers day winning ribbons for synchronised swimming and white water dressaging with your lovely horses, Little Ted has been achieving his own highs today.

He won first prize for investigating the inside of a plastic bag with his nose and then allowing the bag to venture to his shoulder with no problems at all.  I must add at this point I  am not into pratparelli training, the bag had chicken food in and ended up in my pocket, falling out whilst I searched for a mane comb.  My pockets are always full of generally disgusting or gone off things !

Ted was interested in the bag and it became an impromtu schooling tool and he was not bothered at all by it on his neck and chest, although he did turn his nose up at the gone off cucumber in the bag.

He won another first prize for being unfazed by the OH power washing a  stable, his watched the whole procedure over his door.  He then walked past all the kit on his way to the paddock without a fuss.

Our Ted is not too fond of bad weather, he likes comfort and loves his stable, so as the rain lashed down yet again I called him to the gate to come in, he cantered over, thrust his head into my hands and led in quietly.

This evening he stood at his door watching the OH use a big and very noisy strimmer, until tiredness took over and he went to sleep resting his nose on the top of the door.

He is getting there guys !


----------



## Dottyfordylan (16 June 2012)

Such a lovely post, I love reading the updates! Onwards and upwards for 'little' Ted


----------



## hayinamanger (16 June 2012)

Heartwarming to hear about Ted's progress, he's looking super, too.  You'll never be able to part with him.


----------



## Kallibear (16 June 2012)

He's so lovely  I really like his type! 

Sounds like he's well on his way. They come on so quickly when they're little and curious!

Just a word of warming: they go backwards when they join friends, so you really want to have sorted before he joins the others. As mean as it sounds, when you're their only friend in the world, they're much quicker settling! And before you take the headcollar off (even when they're catching perfectly) spend a week putting a second headcollar over the top: Roo initially thought it was the scariest thing in the world, having a headcollar put on and off!  I maybe should have thought of that BEFORE i whipped his headcollar off


----------



## Queenbee (16 June 2012)

OP, I'm so glad I came on here for a read tonight, the things you are posting are wonderful and warming to read and they remind me of my baby and his inquisitiveness and his general lovely nature and I am thankful that I have him, Ted is very lucky and doing fantastically well,  I invested in a spacehopper for Ben he loves to kick it and fling it around in his stable and the field, endless hours of fun, I also used it as an excuse to lob it over his stable wall into his stable, and balance it on his back and let it drop down, I'm sure Ted would love one x


----------



## SusannaF (17 June 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted definetely wants the closeness, he does not take his eyes off me when I am doing everything else and if I stay still in his company he is almost in my pocket.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of years ago I watched the Redwings rehab team work with a very scared horse who'd been rescued from Spindles Farm. He had obviously been abused and they had been working very slowly with him for months, but what struck me was that despite that and despite the very strong instinct to run, he also really wanted to be with the humans. He let them touch him for the first time, unsedated, when I was there and it was an amazing moment. 

The rehab officer said that it's easiest to work with feral horses because they are actually very quick to trust humans. I think all horses are, unless we bugger them up with harsh treatment.

Ted sounds like a sweety. You are going to be so proud when he's on patrol with a police officer on his back


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 June 2012)

SusannaF said:



			A couple of years ago I watched the Redwings rehab team work with a very scared horse who'd been rescued from Spindles Farm. He had obviously been abused and they had been working very slowly with him for months, but what struck me was that despite that and despite the very strong instinct to run, he also really wanted to be with the humans. He let them touch him for the first time, unsedated, when I was there and it was an amazing moment. 

The rehab officer said that it's easiest to work with feral horses because they are actually very quick to trust humans. I think all horses are, unless we bugger them up with harsh treatment.

Ted sounds like a sweety. You are going to be so proud when he's on patrol with a police officer on his back 

Click to expand...

Have a feeling he might not make it to the police, he will be on patrol with me, I will buy him one of those hi-viz vests though ! Pictures taken this morning, he looks better for a bit of grub.


----------



## JenHunt (18 June 2012)

he's looking well! the grub and the love are obviously paying off for the little man.

sounds like you're making big steps with him! keep it up and keep updating us!


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 June 2012)

Kallibear said:



			He's so lovely  I really like his type! 

Sounds like he's well on his way. They come on so quickly when they're little and curious!

Just a word of warming: they go backwards when they join friends, so you really want to have sorted before he joins the others. As mean as it sounds, when you're their only friend in the world, they're much quicker settling! And before you take the headcollar off (even when they're catching perfectly) spend a week putting a second headcollar over the top: Roo initially thought it was the scariest thing in the world, having a headcollar put on and off!  I maybe should have thought of that BEFORE i whipped his headcollar off 

Click to expand...

Thank you, that makes a lot of sense.  He hasn't got any friends other than me at the moment.  His field buddy to be, (a yearling) is in the box at the moment with her leg in a Robert Jones), I bred her and I am hoping her confidence brushes off on Ted.  He is totally besotted with being groomed, no need to hold him, he just leans into the brush, trembles at the knees and pulls funny faces.  If I do him the field and try to walk away he glues himself to the brush and comes with me.

He has had his first bit is discipline having got a little rude over his bucket feed and having a shove at me.  He accepted a sharp 'no' and a finger in his chest without getting upset.  He took a step back whilst I tipped the feed.  Even though he is nervous I have, from the word go, insisted on manners and he does step back on request as well as wait in an open doorway.  My pet hate is horses that crowd and push at people and doorways.

This picture was taken yesterday and is the only one that shows him with his neck forwards rather than the ewe neck shape of up and back.  I have no idea why he has the habit of drawing his neck up and back, I suppose it could be a nervous stance, but it makes him look awful.  He will have a decent length of rein when he can relax his neck.  Please don't look at his feet - I am working on it !

It has come to light that he is only 9 months old, I thought he was 10 months.  He is 15.2h now, just how big is he going to finish up at !


----------



## Queenbee (18 June 2012)

Ha ha, I remember when you started this thread and were saying he's going to be a future police horse... Meh! I knew he'd chosen to be with you! That dude is going nowhere!  I am loving these updates, he's really fallen on his hooves with you as his owner and I suspect that while you will insist on manners you will let him get away with murder in his own little way  he's really coming around isn't he, it's lovely to hear about, keep on with the updates x


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 June 2012)

Those of you that read the 'Midnight Ramblers' thread will remember my smallest paddock has a footpath on it.  This paddock is next to the yard and is where Ted is living.

I spotted Ted staring into the distance this evening and realised there was someone using the path several fields away.

Sure enough 3 male marathon runners in very short shorts and rather nice legs ! appeared through the hunting gate and into Ted's paddock.

Ted was stood right on the path, I thought he would clear off at speed, but no, he just stood and watched them run towards him.  The runners dropped to a walk and went to walk around the horse.  To my astonishment Ted went to the runners and investigated each of them, he even allowed himself to be touched.

The runners were laughing and called over to me - isn't he big - I thought you haven't seen anything yet - come back next year !!  anyway I watched the short shorts disappear into the distance and told Ted he must not talk to semi naked strangers !


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 June 2012)

Three weeks have passed now and the catching problems are no more, this picture is Ted demanding to be caught.  (excuse the docks, they are on the to do list), I still cannot face him in the field, that really spooks him, so I continue to stand with my back to him, I call him and he runs over to me.  he is a big boy and I just have to hope he remembers to stop, so far so good !







After 2 lots of worming, linseed in his feed, a de-lice and a little elbow grease he now looks a bit nicer.  Do you guys think he has improved ?, seeing him everyday it is hard to see the differences.  I am still really pleased with him, he is intelligent, very kind, learns quickly and although nervous he is easy to deal with as long as I think and do everything slowly.


----------



## Ibblebibble (23 June 2012)

he's looking fab AA  although i got slightly waylaid reading about men in short shorts................ i don't suppose you happened to get nay pictures of them........


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 June 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			he's looking fab AA  although i got slightly waylaid reading about men in short shorts................ i don't suppose you happened to get nay pictures of them........
		
Click to expand...

Excellent excuse for not strimming the docks, I could lie in wait, disguised by the docks, for the short shorts to jog across again, with my camera in a prone position, I might get some very interesting pictures !


----------



## Doris68 (23 June 2012)

AA - what a really lovely boy!  You have done so well with him and must be truly delighted with the progress you have made.  He's got a lovely face and a kind eye - certainly will bring you great pleasure over the next few months/years as he grows (and grows..!!) and learns more and more.

Good luck - he's found a great owner for sure!


----------



## hoggedmane (23 June 2012)

He's gorgeous and I am very jealous. I have a shire x mare who is 21 now (not that you'd know it). Her neck can look a bit ewe but not when she is ridden. I think he has changed a lot and improved loads in a short time.


----------



## muddygreymare (23 June 2012)

He's lovely  He's going to be mahoosive haha. It sounds like you're doing a great job with him, he looks great


----------



## LD&S (23 June 2012)

Ted looks gorgeous and it sounds as though you're not only doing really well with him but that you're loving it. He already looks in much better condition, looking forward to future updates.


----------



## MollyMoomin (23 June 2012)

I love this thread, this is the first time I've seen it.

AA, he's gorgeous and yes, looking tonnes better. I love that he comes to call now!


----------



## Queenbee (23 June 2012)

He is looking super... Lots of improvement AA x


----------



## Sparkles (23 June 2012)

He is lovely!!! All the best


----------



## sakaspuds (23 June 2012)

I love this thread too!  Ted sounds as if he has found his guardian angel!


----------



## armchair_rider (23 June 2012)

He's gorgeous. It's also obvious you've put a huge amount of effort into caring for him, he looks far better than he did. Better get as much grooming as possible in whilst you can still reach


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 June 2012)

Having spent 3 weeks encouraging Ted to believe I am his best friend and he will always be safe with me, he decided to test me out this evening.

Now that I can catch him I have moved him into the big fields with the cattle.  The little nursery paddock is tiny and it was always the plan that Ted would be turned out properly as soon as he would be caught and led.

After letting him out into his new world he trotted off to speak to the cows (he is familiar with cattle having come from a beef farm),  I ambled up the field to watch him enjoy his new found freedom.  Unfortunately one of the young heifers took exception to Ted and chased him.  He turned tail and hurtled across the field with the cow in hot pursuit.

In dire need of safe refuge he parked himself behind me, pressing his head into my back.

I will leave you to imagine the picture of a half shire huge foal trying to hide behind a short, fat, fiftysomething woman with an orange cow in full cry heading towards us !   I think Ted has decided he loves me, and thats fine by me, but I was very close to requiring clean pants !!  Hopefully by morning they will be friends.


----------



## Maesfen (24 June 2012)

You weren't the only one nearly needing clean pants then, I nearly wet myself laughing!

Bless the poor wimp; I think your police horse idea is a tad over optimistic at present if he's scared of a heifer...............


----------



## Littlelegs (25 June 2012)

Only just caught up with this thread, but Ted looks a lovely sort. And just snorted crisp crumbs on the cat at the vision of him hiding from the cow!


----------



## Ladydragon (25 June 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I will leave you to imagine the picture of a half shire huge foal trying to hide behind a short, fat, fiftysomething woman with an orange cow in full cry heading towards us !   I think Ted has decided he loves me, and thats fine by me, but I was very close to requiring clean pants !!  Hopefully by morning they will be friends.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha...just snorted my coffee everywhere reading that...  

He is gorgeous AA and I love his little face...  Ted certainly suits him...

I'm guessing the application form for the police jnr horse academy has been quietly ripped up and consigned to the bin now...  If not, please send him to me...


----------



## Hollycatt (25 June 2012)

Just found this thread and it has cheered up a sad miserable day.  Ted looks gorgeous and I really look forward to more updates and pics


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 June 2012)

Ted has survived the night, but one of the cows has undressed him, he is minus his headcollar this morning, bet it was that ginger heifer.

He did trot down as soon as he saw me and has had his breakfast plus a cuddle.  I didn't try replace the headcollar, short of time in the mornings, so decided not to start something I might not be able to finish.

His police career is on hold !  I think his brother was at Ascot though, there was a black shire x trotting with a policeman, at the side of the Queens carriage, he was rather smart.  I shall show Ted the video as part of his education.

If I can't catch him later I am going to raffle him !!!  £1 a ticket and the ginger cow is a bonus ball.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 June 2012)

Thankfully Ted came trotting across yesterday evening minus his headcollar, for a cuddle and his tea.  I have not got another headcollar that I would dare put on him in the field so I just put a rope round his neck and gave him a groom.

Three of us searched the field for the leather headcollar that had come adrift, with Ted following us demanding attention, so I was quite relieved he was happy to be caught if I had wanted to.

I went out this morning and Ted was nowhere to be seen.  The cows were lay down in their normal early morning spot.  I called him, nothing - I started to walk the boundaries with that awful sick/panic/tearful feeling that he had either been stolen or was lay injured in a hedge somewhere.

The field is not huge by any means, no holes in the hedges, only 3 gates all closed, still no Ted.  My legs were jelly by the time I reached the cattle and tears were welling up as I screamed at the cows "what the xxx have you lot done with Ted".

The cows were lay on their chests in a small circle and there was Ted, flat out on his side snoring in the middle of them.

I rant at him, telling him off for scaring me to death, he lifts his head, yawns, rolls his eyes, gets up, stretches and then carefully steps over the still down cattle and ambles down the field with his head on my shoulder to where his breakfast bowl is.  I am sure I promised myself I would not get fond of a £200 scruffy carthorse - something has gone wrong !


----------



## Suziq77 (26 June 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			The cows were lay on their chests in a small circle and there was Ted, flat out on his side snoring in the middle of them.
		
Click to expand...

So he's still pretty terrified of them?   I wish you'd caught that on camera!


----------



## Maesfen (26 June 2012)

AA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You really must make a book of all your Ted ramblings, even if you sell it for charity.
It's been funny, heart warming and sad (his beginnings) all in one, a guaranteed block buster if ever there was one.  There must be loads of people that would want to share his journey with you; I know I feel privileged to be able to read it first hand, thank you.


----------



## sarahann1 (26 June 2012)

So very glad I've found this thread, reading happy stories makes me smile. What a handsome lad he is, looking forward to reading more as time goes on 

Also glad I found it today and not last week, I had the chance of a yearling for sweetie money and thankfully my head ruled, this thread might have changed that!!


----------



## kimberleigh (26 June 2012)

have loved this thread, thankyou for sharing it with us, just read all 11 pages of it before i go and see how mine are! 

i have just got a 2 year old welsh d who, although handled, had a rough start and so can be nervous of new things - previous owners had to twitch him along with a little sedative for the farrier to trim his feet but so far hes been very brave with me - lets me do pretty much anything and even allowed my OH to pick his feet up yesterday; very good for a horse with a fear of men 

Lenny stands at around 15hh now, and my god is as strong as a bloody ox...can only imagine how big 'little' Ted will get :O

look forward to more updates!

Kim


----------



## sjp1 (26 June 2012)

Just love this thread.  Ted is a lucky and very adorable boy, and I have no doubt that his only career will be with you - and I wouldn't blame you at all!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 June 2012)

Thank you, such lovely replies.  Never thought of a book, I could adopt the Midnight Ramblers thread where the Adorable Alice Training Manual is to be found and Ted's journey into a book !

Ted's next big adventure is scheduled for this evening.  My ex husband is coming over to meet Ted and do an annual shop at Tesco. (ex lives in back of beyond where they have only just invented the wheel and never heard of electricity) supermarkets are alien to him and he has run out of pot noodles.

I am not sure who is going to be the most offended, Ted or the checkout lady at the supermarket, as the ex always smells of foxhounds and the flesh house, and not necessarily in that order.  To avoid embarassment I will have a little dab of fly spray on my farm clothes before we leave for the supermarket.

The current husband will refuse to come because he says we are a disgrace and should not be allowed out.  Plus we have just realised we all bank at Nat West.  There will probably be an article in The Sun tomorrow - Smelly countrybumpkins evicted from Tesco for insolvency and public health.

I am taking the camera in the morning, I reckon there is every chance of finding Ted spark out with the cows again.  I am hoping my yearling filly will be able to go out soon so Ted will have some equine company.  He was gelded three weeks ago and hasn't shown any colty behaviour but it probably is too soon to run them together ?  She can go the other side of the rails.


----------



## Suziq77 (26 June 2012)

I'm quite hoping you take the camera to Tesco 

Please put me down for a copy of Ted and the Midnight Ramblers when it is written - if they bump into him next year they are going to get quite a shock 

I agree with you re not running him with your filly for another few weeks, we don't need to read Ted and the Teenage Pregnancy just yet


----------



## teacups (26 June 2012)

What a lovely thread, thanks.

Love the tale of Ted and the cows.


----------



## Queenbee (26 June 2012)

AA, superb reading  lovely to hear the scruffy cart horse is doing so well x


----------



## LD&S (26 June 2012)

Really lovely thread, I'd read the book


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 June 2012)

Queenbee said:



			AA, superb reading  lovely to hear the scruffy cart horse is doing so well x
		
Click to expand...

Scruffy carthorse let me down good and proper during visit from ex husband.

Having proudly told ex how my training had progressed and how much Ted had started to trust me etc etc, we walked over to the big field.  Now ex is a fairly experienced old fashioned horseman and was quietly smirking when I explained we must not face Ted or he would run away.

Ted came hurtling down as soon as he spotted me, feathers and mud flying, ex says "hope he has brakes".  Sadly the brakes failed, he covered me in mud and barged straight into me.  To add insult to injury he then tried to snatch at the bucket that had his tea in.  That is the last time I will feed him in the field.

I caught him and proudly showed the ex I could touch most of Ted without him bothering too much, even his front legs and I picked a foot up.  "Wonderful" says the ex followed by "he is about to bite your arse and at that size he is unlikely to miss".  That riled me and I assured him Ted would never bite, he is not colty at all and he is nervous.  As the words came out the flipping scruffy carthorse nipped the soft fat bit at the top of my arm ! and it hurt.

Ex's final comment was "nice horse won't be long before he is topside of you".  That comment will make me try even harder to get it right now. !


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 June 2012)

Four weeks in and Ted is pushing the boundaries.  At present he is a bit of a dangerous mix of cocky and nervous.

The worming/de lice/feed and good grazing has made him feel much better and stronger.  He has also got a lot taller.  He has got very food proud and has refused to be caught.  The final straw came last night when he offered his backside at me and after being told off for that, decided he might shake hands instead.

He is now in bootcamp after being driven into a stable.  I was definetely too quick in allowing him out into the big fields and feeding him in the field was a wrong decision.

He was sweet to handle this morning and I am going to do plenty with him over the weekend.  Food has stopped other than a haypot.  Am I glad we gelded him on day 2, it seemed mean at the time but was totally the right decision.  He would be a right boyo with his nuts still on.  I have my hat and gloves back on !

I have warned him he will be made into Frey Bentos if he doesn't watch it.


----------



## Marydoll (30 June 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thankfully Ted came trotting across yesterday evening minus his headcollar, for a cuddle and his tea.  I have not got another headcollar that I would dare put on him in the field so I just put a rope round his neck and gave him a groom.

Three of us searched the field for the leather headcollar that had come adrift, with Ted following us demanding attention, so I was quite relieved he was happy to be caught if I had wanted to.

I went out this morning and Ted was nowhere to be seen.  The cows were lay down in their normal early morning spot.  I called him, nothing - I started to walk the boundaries with that awful sick/panic/tearful feeling that he had either been stolen or was lay injured in a hedge somewhere.

The field is not huge by any means, no holes in the hedges, only 3 gates all closed, still no Ted.  My legs were jelly by the time I reached the cattle and tears were welling up as I screamed at the cows "what the xxx have you lot done with Ted".

The cows were lay on their chests in a small circle and there was Ted, flat out on his side snoring in the middle of them.

I rant at him, telling him off for scaring me to death, he lifts his head, yawns, rolls his eyes, gets up, stretches and then carefully steps over the still down cattle and ambles down the field with his head on my shoulder to where his breakfast bowl is.  I am sure I promised myself I would not get fond of a £200 scruffy carthorse - something has gone wrong !
		
Click to expand...

Ha, ha, oh you fool, to think you wouldnt get attatched to such a lovely boy 
What a great post


----------



## LD&S (30 June 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Four weeks in and Ted is pushing the boundaries.  At present he is a bit of a dangerous mix of cocky and nervous.

The worming/de lice/feed and good grazing has made him feel much better and stronger.  He has also got a lot taller.  He has got very food proud and has refused to be caught.  The final straw came last night when he offered his backside at me and after being told off for that, decided he might shake hands instead.

He is now in bootcamp after being driven into a stable.  I was definetely too quick in allowing him out into the big fields and feeding him in the field was a wrong decision.

He was sweet to handle this morning and I am going to do plenty with him over the weekend.  Food has stopped other than a haypot.  Am I glad we gelded him on day 2, it seemed mean at the time but was totally the right decision.  He would be a right boyo with his nuts still on.  I have my hat and gloves back on !

I have warned him he will be made into Frey Bentos if he doesn't watch it.
		
Click to expand...

OMG not Fray Bentos lol, I love reading about Ted, maybe just take his Ipod away


----------



## elliefiz (30 June 2012)

This has to be one of my favourite threads ever! AA you have a brilliant way with words- your updates are funny and heart warming- I'm another who would buy your book! Ted is just lovely- I wish you every bit of luck in the world with him and that he turns into a fabulous horse for you! Please don't stop updating us on his progress- its like reading a good book were you are excited to find out what happens next! :-D also love your sensible and calm attitude to handling him- sounds like you are doing all the right things and I love the emphasis on good manners- he sounds a credit to you already.


----------



## Littlelegs (30 June 2012)

AA you really should write, not just a book about Ted but a whole series filled with your horsey experiences, you have a gift for it. I would be first in line for copies!


----------



## Maesfen (30 June 2012)

littlelegs said:



			AA you really should write, not just a book about Ted but a whole series filled with your horsey experiences, you have a gift for it. I would be first in line for copies!
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree.  It's the down to earth approach I like; instead of having a strop if something goes wrong and giving up you just get on with it and find another way to get to the same place; a lot of people could learn a lot from you.


----------



## MrsMozart (30 June 2012)

Absolutely love this!   

You've had my heart racing, fear clutching my sides, giggles, snorts, gales of laughter tears streaming down my face  

Just keep doing what you're doing lass and that ex of yours will be eating his words (make a nice change from pot noodles anyway)


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 July 2012)

Ted has the memory span of a goldfish and he has not got a clue what comments like Frey Bentos, glue factory, West Midlands Safari park (he has not been told he lives only 30 miles from there) and flesh house actually mean.

The stable handling went ok ish yesterday but legs were no go areas.  The leading practice was tricky and ended on a sour note when he panicked in the gateway and crushed me against the post, ripping the line away and clearing off.  The line did not fall clear and off he went with it again !  This time he only went a few yards and settled to graze with it round his feet and I was able to unthread it easily.  In hindsight it was blowing a gale here yesterday and maybe I should never have started the leading practice.  But there are 100 and one reasons not to do things with him and unless I keep at him he will only get worse and bigger.

What a difference a day makes - this morning great steps were made, very relaxed boy, I got hands on everywhere and oh be joyful - back pasterns and sheath area, (I take very little pleasing !).  I have been using a walking stick with a padded glove on the end on the hind legs which has worked well.  He also didn't bother with the stick above his back and I can rub the opposite side of him with the glove whilst standing either side of him.  All this is done without holding his head.  He makes the decision to stay with me.  The horrible gulping as stopped and he doesn't roll his eye back so much anymore either.

The leading went very well, he is able to stay at my side more rather than getting behind me, which is great from my point of view, because he does not always remember I am in the way when he has a moment.  I am getting him to halt, step back and away from me, I definetely have better manners from him when I concentrate on moving his feet.  All of this is done with no reward other than a head rub.  The turnout was calm and polite.

It is lovely so many people are following Ted's tribulations and I love telling you about him, I feel like I have a team helping and encouraging me.

For anyone reading bits and pieces on this thread and planning to breed a foal I beg you to handle it from the beginning.  Feral and 15.2h is not funny or easy !


----------



## LD&S (1 July 2012)

Sorry yesterday didn't go so well but today seems to have made up for it, I've got a spooky mare, has been handled ridden etc but when she has her head on she's a nightmare but it's made up for when you get a good day, lets hope Ted won't apply his goldfish memory to what you've acheived today.


----------



## joeanne (1 July 2012)

AA I envy you. Ted is a lovely boy, and you are a fabulous narrator of his little foibles and progress. I have sat and laughed for the last 20 minutes. So much so I have extremely sore ribs and my head is aching!


----------



## cblover (1 July 2012)

He's totally fab, I love him.  Good luck with him, I will enjoy following his progress.  I have total respect for you starting to handle him at his age and size.  I too have a Teddy, he's this same age as your boy and mine is a clydesdale x cob.  He won't make 17hh but he'll be 16hh I should think.  It's because of his potential size and strength, that I wanted him with me as soon as I could.  In fact, I bought him at 8 days old and he came to live with me (with his mam) at 5 wk old and he's been here ever since.

Handling him early on was a priority to me.  I wish you all the best and look forward to seeing more pics of the gorgeous boy!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 July 2012)

I have to apologise to Ted for telling everyone he has the intelligence of a goldfish.

He has figured it out that if he stays in bed long enough in the mornings, she who must be obeyed, runs out of time to do any Ted Taming lessons.

I was on the yard at crack of sparrow fart this morning to ensure Ted had a groom and feet session.  Everyone got up except him.  He then slept through a horse coming in to the next box, a horse going out, a lot of neighing and door banging from the one in box 3, the mucking out and my big horse being handwalked in the yard.

I walked past his box a dozen times and told him to get up, he did not stir until 7.20, I reckon he knows I have to be gone by 7.30 on Monday's.  He was still yawning and stretching whilst I chucked him in the paddock.  It must be very tiring being a Ted in training !  He's got a surprise in the morning, much more time available on Tuesdays.  His feet still have not seen the farrier and still are a big issue to pick up,   but I'll get there if he gets out of bed a bit quicker.


----------



## LisaS (2 July 2012)

I just love reading about Ted and following his progress. He is such a handsome boy and will end up being a total superstar

We need lots of regular Ted 'fixes'


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have to apologise to Ted for telling everyone he has the intelligence of a goldfish.

He has figured it out that if he stays in bed long enough in the mornings, she who must be obeyed, runs out of time to do any Ted Taming lessons.

I am fuming, he has only gone and taught his sister to stay in bed too !!, the pair of them didn't get up this morning and his sister looks like she has had a night on the tiles.





Click to expand...


----------



## MrsMozart (3 July 2012)

That is one adorable picture of a beautiful horse


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 July 2012)

MrsMozart said:



			That is one adorable picture of a beautiful horse 

Click to expand...

That is 14 month old Adorable Alice, by Avanti Amorous Archie.  She has been shut in for 4 weeks following kicking the gate post and the vets feared she had hairline fractured her canon.  She is too lazy to do much galloping and bucking so she stands on the spot and break dances instead.  Unfortunately she had a break dancing session right by the gate and walloped it, we saw her do it so at least we knew what had happened.

Hopefully she can go out at the weekend.  The second xrays were good but she will have a quick scan as well.  Apart from the odd hissy she has been such a good girl, I love irish draughts, such sensible horses.  I am depending on her to help teach the scruffy carthorse to be chilled.  Ted will be stood by her with the farrier soon, doubt we will do him but he can have a good look and smell.


----------



## galaxy (3 July 2012)

Just found this thread!  It's brilliant!

Definitly make it into a book!  think Ted may be Hovis' distant cousin?


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 July 2012)

galaxy said:



			Just found this thread!  It's brilliant!

Definitly make it into a book!  think Ted may be Hovis' distant cousin?
		
Click to expand...

Who is Hovis please ?

I think Ted's distant cousins probably pulled barges or ploughs.

I broke the no titbit rule tonight - Ted likes strawberries.


----------



## Nicnac (3 July 2012)

Just caught up with latest and loving Ted updates - and in love with him.  He has changed so much and looks fantastic


----------



## galaxy (3 July 2012)

he's the forum celebrity!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=539418

every week this is published....
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=546373

and they have now been turned into 2 books


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 July 2012)

galaxy said:



			he's the forum celebrity!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=539418

every week this is published....
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=546373

and they have now been turned into 2 books 

Click to expand...

Fantastic, I have not been on the forum long and had not seen Hovis at all, so funny and brilliantly written, I couldn't keep up with that, so Ted will have to be a little low profile, but I will keep you updated with his progress.

Having just called into the yard on the way back from work, Ted is in his usual pose - flat out snoring in the straw.  If it does not stop raining soon Ted is going to Mothercare to pick a pair of waterwings.

He hates the rain and much prefers to snooze in the straw.  His skin and coat is like a TB and he gets cold really quickly, which for a carthorse I find most odd.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 July 2012)

Poor Ted has telephoned the ILPH and asked to be rescued.  His paddock has turned into a swimming pool and Ted doesn't do swimming, despite being given waterwings and a rubber ring.  He could not cope with the ocean arriving in middle England even though he made a manful effort to jump the vast expanse of water in his gateway, he got 4 faults but had the last laugh because she who must be obeyed caught most of the bow wave when little Ted belly flopped.

He has demanded to have is picture taken this evening so you can all see how overworked he is, he is telling anyone that will listen than he has been ploughing all day, his feathers are ruined and he fears he might end up on dragon driving.  To add insult to injury he found himself tied to a brick wall this evening.





This picture gives a clue how big he is, that is a full height door, he is only 10 months old. He is going to be a tall boy.


----------



## elliefiz (7 July 2012)

Ahhh a ted update- I love hearing about him! He looks great but my gosh such a big boy considering he is still a baby! 
Laughing at the idea of him ending up on dragon driving- you need to recruit a vastly obese pony squashing teenager in a track suit to sit on him bare backed with a bridle made from baler twine before he could make the cut on there :-D


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 July 2012)

elliefiz said:



			Ahhh a ted update- I love hearing about him! He looks great but my gosh such a big boy considering he is still a baby! 
Laughing at the idea of him ending up on dragon driving- you need to recruit a vastly obese pony squashing teenager in a track suit to sit on him bare backed with a bridle made from baler twine before he could make the cut on there :-D
		
Click to expand...

Sorted except the age and not sure where my track suit is !!

He is coming along really well.  He needs renaming as Mr Nosey, he is quite literally into everything.   He will march up to things and get his nose on them, often he then gets frightened and runs back, but he has another go and touches again.  He is like having a giant labrador on the end of the rope, he pulls and flops about, trips himself up and then me.  We have cracked turning and waiting when opening gates, which is great because we have had 2 major incidents doing gates.

His feet are still a problem but I'll get there.


----------



## SugarHigh (8 July 2012)

Just found this thread and have read every page with my morning cuppa!

Ted seems like a total sweetheart if not a bit cheeky and he has certainly landed firmly on his feet with you <3


----------



## Queenbee (8 July 2012)

AA he is starting to look really impressive and Alice, I love alice x


----------



## LisaS (8 July 2012)

Oh Ted is looking fabulous, but goodness he is tall !

How big do you think he is now and what do you think he will end up ? (my bet is around 18h)


----------



## amc (8 July 2012)

Ted looks really gorgeous as does Alice........I also have an Archie/Janet George baby who is easy & laid back as could be, look forward to more updates on Ted,
Annie X


----------



## hayinamanger (8 July 2012)

I look forward to your updates, he is really looking super.  I can't see much cob about him, he looks pretty much pure Shire to me, this is endorsed by the size of him.  AA, you are going to need a very big mounting block


----------



## FairyLights (8 July 2012)

I like Ted, ---very much indeed.


----------



## Feathered (8 July 2012)

Only just found this thread and loving it!  

Ted is gorgeous, and seems like he has bags of character, just my sort of horse. I'm looking forward to more updates and pics, you can see how much he's grown already, that is one biiiig boy!


----------



## Marydoll (8 July 2012)

He's looking so good, if a tad cheeky


----------



## Ibblebibble (8 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			He hates the rain and much prefers to snooze in the straw.  His skin and coat is like a TB and he gets cold really quickly, which for a carthorse I find most odd.
		
Click to expand...

Carthorse? CARTHORSE?? oh AA how could you call the wonderful Ted such a thing
I love Ted, he reminds me of an old ride and drive cob we had called jimmy who would unintentionally splat you against something and then look at you with his bottom lip a wobbling and his big brown eyes all concerned as if to say 'oooops soooooorryyyyyyyyyyy'


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 July 2012)

Little Ted has decided everyone is his friend and is now greeting all and sundry with a large wet tongue stuck somewhere inappropriate.

For those of you familiar with the midnight ramble thread, you will know we have a footpath.  Yesterday saw the Duke of Edinburgh Award children on the footpath.  Excellent education for Ted and it was rather nice to see him greet them without fear.  He even allowed several of the children to stroke his face.

I left him to it and carried on with jobs, until I heard a scream followed by 'he's got my rucksack' and 'get him to put me down'.

A quick look over the gate revealed Ted with his face stuck in the poor childs rucksack having a good root round in it.  I pacified the child by telling her Ted was looking for sweets and he didn't mean to frighten her !

This is Ted's 'wasn't me face'.


----------



## amc (9 July 2012)

He just gets lovelier everyday !  x


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 July 2012)

Big day for Little Ted. Farrier at 5pm, fronts only.


----------



## Zimzim (13 July 2012)

Very very cute!!! I love them at this age, they're so curious about everything and everyone


----------



## Kallibear (13 July 2012)

Awww, he should so come and be Roo's friend 



AdorableAlice said:



			Big day for Little Ted. Farrier at 5pm, fronts only.
		
Click to expand...

Huh?? Shoes on a yearling?!! Hope he behaves for the farrier though. Roo dribbled all over him then tried to undo his belt.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 July 2012)

Kallibear - not shoes !  Ted has never seen a farrier or had his feet picked up until I had him 6 weeks ago.  It has taken 4 weeks to touch his legs without a big panic.

My farrier has done my work for 30 years and is a dear friend, he had all the time in the world for Ted this evening.

We just stood quietly in the stable and waited for curiosity to take over.  Ted investigated every inch of the farrier, which included trying to undo his boot laces and having a good tug at his apron.

After 30 mins or so of handling Ted allowed both his fronts to be picked up and held.  All the excess was trimmed off and he now has nice tidy feet instead of shoeboxes.  That was enough for one session and I will continue working on his hinds, which are not as overgrown as the fronts, for a week and then they will be trimmed.  What a little star Ted is and the farrier deserves a medal.


----------



## Kallibear (15 July 2012)

Phew! I read it as Front shoes and was rather worried  Sadly it's not uncommon and all the foal clydesdales at the RHS had a full set of shoes on 

He'll just have to watch and learn for the lovely Martha


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 July 2012)

Kallibear said:



			Phew!
He'll just have to watch and learn for the lovely Martha 

Click to expand...

Ted is in the dog house, he was moved next door to Martha and told to look after her on  her first day in her new home.

He promptly fell asleep in the straw and snored all day, poor Martha thought she was on her own and got a bit anxious. Ted's favourite passtime is sleeping.


----------



## Donnie Darco (15 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted is in the dog house, he was moved next door to Martha and told to look after her on  her first day in her new home.

He promptly fell asleep in the straw and snored all day, poor Martha thought she was on her own and got a bit anxious. Ted's favourite passtime is sleeping.
		
Click to expand...

Want my LIKE button  It's a hard life Ted 

Poor Martha, hope she's a bit more settled today


----------



## trottingon (15 July 2012)

Many many many more Ted updates needed on a regular basis please... I think I'm more than a little in love with him


----------



## misterjinglejay (15 July 2012)

Ted is fantastic - and i love this thread

If he gets too big for you, AA, send him my way - he's gorgeous!


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 July 2012)

Ted is traumatised and is applying for re-homing in an instituition where no females are allowed.

Admittedly he failed miserably when tasked with keeping the new cob mare company when she arrived last weekend.  Staying awake for more than an hour is hard work, plus the new cob is big enough and old enough not to need mollycoddling so it was reasonable to expect the sound of Ted's snoring to be comforting enough.  It was far too unreasonable to be expected to stand with one's head over the door just so the new cob had visable company.

Ted is upset at being blamed for shirking his duties and allowing the cob mare to get in a hissy, he really cannot understand why she can't just sit down and relax like he does, after all her bottom is huge and well padded so she would be very comfortable.  He is even more confused now because she would not speak to him after he told her that and she remained in a huff until this morning.

The cob mare decided Ted was the most handsome boy on the planet this morning and made it very plain she would like to get to know him better, she reversed her ample bottom to his door and said 'I am all yours big boy'.  Poor Ted is perplexed, confused, and fearing for his safety, he has gone back to bed to recover and I have promised I will explain all about female mood swings later !  He is adamant he is ringing Childline and wants round the clock protection.


----------



## Buds_mum (20 July 2012)

Oh AA I couldn't stop laughing at this, poor Ted. He doesn't like big butts and he cannot liie


----------



## JenHunt (20 July 2012)

ahhh bless him! poor Ted... 

made me chuckle!


----------



## Angela_1987 (20 July 2012)

Love following your story. Such beautiful horses too!!


----------



## MadisonBelle (20 July 2012)

I've only just found this thread today!!

Been a great read.... looking forward to many more updates and piccies....

Ted looks fantastic by the way.............


----------



## Ibblebibble (20 July 2012)

oh poor young ted being propositioned by an older woman not surprised he is traumatised being the delicate young man that he is


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 July 2012)

Buds_mum said:



			Oh AA I couldn't stop laughing at this, poor Ted. He doesn't like big butts and he cannot liie 

Click to expand...

He will have to get used to them !! mine and the new cob mare match !!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 July 2012)

Ted has achieved hero status.

I was not present when this happened but I am so proud of Little Ted.

A newly broken racehorse arrived yesterday to spend a little time hacking around our quiet lanes before going into training.  It was turned out, minus the 2 shoes it lost in transit, over the back.  Ted was far too tired to notice the lorry and new horse come in and took no notice.

Racehorse owner managed to persuade a farrier to put a set on yesterday afternoon, so new racehorse had to be re caught and brought back to yard. Racehorse would not be caught and apparently was in a right state.

Owner, who is a dear friend of mine, tells the now waiting farrier, to fetch a horse from the yard in the hope the upset racehorse would latch on to it and calm down enough to come over and be caught.  Farrier is told to fetch 'the little black one'  the farrier has never been on the yard before.

Failing to notice the 11h black 28 year old pony he was meant to bring, he found Ted and much to the horror of my friend, who was too far away to be able to tell the farrier who Ted is, watched the farrier, in his apron, lead Ted through fields Ted has never seen, over to the silly racehorse.

Apparently Ted didn't put a foot wrong even though he had a totally bemused expression, the plan worked and the racehorse was caught but then refused to be led back.  Ted gave him a lead, ignoring all the silly behaviour, back to the yard.  Said racehorse then got anxious being hot shod but Ted calmed him down by hanging over the door by the racehorse's head.  The smoke and banging did not bother him at all.

Farrier said it was a 'good job that old black horse was so good at keeping the racehorse calm'.  Ted went back to bed and slept his adventure off.

I must explain the rules to Ted about not talking to or going off with strangers !..he is going to be a right character and at the moment if he was human his only comment would be 'whatever', his trust is growing by the day.


----------



## Nicnac (22 July 2012)

Your posts do make me laugh out loud AA.  You really must write a book!!


----------



## Tammytoo (22 July 2012)

I so want Ted!!


----------



## BlizzardBudd (22 July 2012)

I do hope the posts continue on is adventures  sounds like he's found a lovely home


----------



## teacups (24 July 2012)

Been following this and just wanted to say how much I'm enjoying this thread and Ted's tales.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 July 2012)

I spent the night with Ted Sunday into Monday, being in the unfortunate situation of colic watching another horse.

I think Ted has a sleeping disease.  All he did was lie flat out on his side snoring like a trooper.  Very occasionally he got up, had a mouthful of hay for all of 10 minutes before collapsing in a heap and snoring again.

He is addicted to his straw pit, I have to drag him outside and post him into the field, where he just looks at me, straw sticking out of his ears, and absolutely no control over his bottom lip, yawning his head off and trying to wriggle his way back through the gate.  He sleeps like a new born foal and he is growing like a weed, he is taller every time I look at him.


----------



## Maesfen (24 July 2012)

teacups said:



			Been following this and just wanted to say how much I'm enjoying this thread and Ted's tales.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely.  Get this book written missus, not like you have anything else to do with your time apart from gallivant about on the lovely Martha.


----------



## Flummoxed (24 July 2012)

Oh AA - where have you been hiding this thread - why have I not seen it before? Ted is absolutely delicious (if a little on the huge side) and I have just spent a wonderful half hour (at work) catching up on his (oh so tiring) life. I love the farrier story. I love the picture of him trotting towards you and laughed at the mental image of him trying to hide behind you.

Like, like, LIKE!


----------



## chickeninabun (24 July 2012)

Flummoxed said:



			Oh AA - where have you been hiding this thread - why have I not seen it before? Ted is absolutely delicious (if a little on the huge side) and I have just spent a wonderful half hour (at work) catching up on his (oh so tiring) life. I love the farrier story. I love the picture of him trotting towards you and laughed at the mental image of him trying to hide behind you.

Like, like, LIKE!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!! It has really cheered up my day.

Keep Ted's wonderful story coming!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 July 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Definitely.  Get this book written missus, not like you have anything else to do with your time apart from gallivant about on the lovely Martha. 

Click to expand...

It was the lovely Martha I was colic watching.  As perfect as she is for me it has become apparent she needs a rhino house to live in.

I proudly gave her box number one on Saturday, which she promptly pushed the front out of with her huge itchy bottom.  That resulted in frantically ringing the vets for a dectomax jab and the ex hubby to come and winch the stable back together.  On the Sunday she was banished to the cattle sheds which are more than solid, so I was furious to get a call from the neighbours telling me Martha was on walk about and had opened a bag of beef nuts during her safari, another embarrassing call to the vets had to be made.

It appears she is a dab hand at latches/catches and if her teeth can't open the doors her ample backside certainly can.  She is far too smart for a 6 year old !, however, I have fixed her good and proper, she is in a big box with lovely oak walls, into which I have screwed electric roundings, threaded a wire through and put the earth/charger out of her reach.  That well and truly stuffed her and her face was a picture.  She is probably on her IPad studying electronics and plotting her escape  as I write this.


----------



## armchair_rider (24 July 2012)

Maybe the sleeping and fast growing are connected? Perhaps he needs all the rest because he's growing so fast.

I want to know what your farrier considers to be a big horse. Or possibly I don't


----------



## Maesfen (24 July 2012)

Wicked Martha!  Would love to have seen her face and no doubt she will be plotting something for your downfall.

Be afraid, be very afraid.............


----------



## harvgj19 (24 July 2012)

I have just found and read all of this thread! AA I am very jealous of all your lovely horses but am more than a little smitten with "little" Ted (incidentally, how big does he have to get before that nickname disappears?!)
Keep up with the updates please!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 July 2012)

Ted is on the naughty step tonight.

After standing nicely for a groom and having anti itch treatment on 3 of his legs without even a fidget he kicked me as I did the last leg.

It was a nervous, speed of light, kick but it caught my thumb -ouch to say the least.  On reflection I was too casual with him, his hinds are still a big issue to touch and I didn't do enough on and off pressure with my stuffed hand on a stick before trying to touch him myself.

He got upset after he lashed out and gave me no choice other than to leave the back end alone.  It was very tempting to get cross with him but it's totally pointless and it was a timely reminder that as sweet tempered and friendly as he has become, he is still able to panic and hurt me by accident.  Never mind I will get there eventually.


----------



## teacups (31 July 2012)

Tut tut, Ted 

How is Ted this week, and ditto Martha?


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 July 2012)

teacups said:



			Tut tut, Ted 

How is Ted this week, and ditto Martha?
		
Click to expand...

They are fine but on the back burner at the minute.  The big horse who has been on box rest for a year has been turned out and it's not gone well so all time as been given to caring for him.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 August 2012)

Did I mention he is growing like a weed ? What a difference 8 weeks makes, he is 11 months old now, and I don't think I can call him Little Ted anymore.


----------



## smellsofhorse (1 August 2012)

Very sweet.

Should be Teddy as he is like a cuddle bear!
Although i know you said he is unhandled!


----------



## Skyebald (1 August 2012)

He certainly has grown .... all this rain


----------



## teacups (2 August 2012)

Wow! 
I've just flicked back to the photo of him when you first got him on the first page of this thread. What a difference! 
Have you measured?


----------



## Maesfen (2 August 2012)

Just a bit of difference AA!  You should be pleased with yourself, he's coming on loads.

How's Big Horse now?


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 August 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Just a bit of difference AA!  You should be pleased with yourself, he's coming on loads.

How's Big Horse now?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I dare not measure, but he wouldn't be far off 16hh now.  In the main he is a good boy.  Struggling with touching the right hind but can get my padded stick down to the hoof on the outside of the leg now.

Maesfen, my wonderful show horse has been in meltdown since Sunday, temp of 104, gut pain and a racing heart.  He didn't cope with being turned out after a year inside, despite being introduced to freedom very carefully.  I thought it was all over on Monday but my vet is simply the best and he is having the best possible care.  I cried on the horse and the vet ! why do we get so attached and emotional.

This morning he was brighter and his 28 year old girlfriend is helping keep him going.  I am not sure we are out of the woods just yet.  He will never be ridden again but I just hope he can enjoy a peaceful retirement.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2012)

i cant believe how much "little ted" has grown, he looks very well.....sorry your other boy is not yet out of the wood but he looks like he is enjoying himself in the last picture.....


----------



## Flummoxed (3 August 2012)

Big hugs for Big Horse. I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 September 2012)

AdorableAlice said:









A wet summer makes Little Ted's grow into Big Ted's.  Just hope the front comes up, otherwise I will have to tie myself to his tail.  He is 14 months now and spends his days sleeping, eating, tripping up and annoying the neighbours.












Click to expand...


----------



## Maesfen (7 September 2012)

That's one happy 'little' horse now; he's landed on his feet - and he knows it.

I'm so sorry, I missed your earlier reply about Big Horse until now; I do hope things have improved for him and you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 September 2012)

Thank you Maesfen,

Big horse is out in his little paddock and has got over his chill, tummy ache, 2 septic feet - together, ever tried poulticing 2 feet, why has no one taught horses to stand on 2 feet instead of 3 !, and a nasty bout of mud rash.

I have forgiven him kicking me, he was in a lot of pain, so he thought he would share it.  The bill has yet to arrive, but I have a bottle of damson gin on standby so all will be fine.

He is looking much better, is back to his cheeky self and the filling over the sight of the damaged check ligament is firm and cool.  Vets haven't ruled out him being sound in the spring, but I am just taking one day at a time at the moment.


----------



## Queenbee (7 September 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Did I mention he is growing like a weed ? What a difference 8 weeks makes, he is 11 months old now, and I don't think I can call him Little Ted anymore.






Click to expand...

AA, that is NOT a weed!  that is a weed on fertiliser!!  Haven't seen this thread for a while and WOW! he looks great x


----------



## Queenbee (7 September 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you, I dare not measure, but he wouldn't be far off 16hh now.  In the main he is a good boy.  Struggling with touching the right hind but can get my padded stick down to the hoof on the outside of the leg now.

Maesfen, my wonderful show horse has been in meltdown since Sunday, temp of 104, gut pain and a racing heart.  He didn't cope with being turned out after a year inside, despite being introduced to freedom very carefully.  I thought it was all over on Monday but my vet is simply the best and he is having the best possible care.  I cried on the horse and the vet ! why do we get so attached and emotional.

This morning he was brighter and his 28 year old girlfriend is helping keep him going.  I am not sure we are out of the woods just yet.  He will never be ridden again but I just hope he can enjoy a peaceful retirement.





Click to expand...

thats a  beautiful pic, I sincerely hope he makes it xxx everything crossed xxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 September 2012)

Thank you, that is kind.

Big Ted is a clown, I have taught him not to invade my space, which he fully understands, but he is so gangly he just topples into me, he is like a teenager on alcopops.

When he is not being a nuisance he is asleep, flat out snoring like a trooper.  Yesterday I had the clippers out and showed him the small trimmer clippers, thinking he would be nervous, but no, he was fascinated by them and loved the vibration on his neck.  I clipped a patch and the only thing that bothered him was the hair falling down, I think he thought his stuffing was coming out !

God knows how big he is going to be, I can see him ending up a gentle giant which an even bigger character.


----------



## CLM (7 September 2012)

Aaah, an Adorable Alice update- my absolute favorite.   Been missing Little Ted! 
Good to see him looking so well - love his innocent face,  I can't believe that he is ever naughty or annoying or anything remotely bad.  
Glad to hear you big boy is doing well, he is gorgeous - you have some lovely horses.


----------



## AprilBlue (7 September 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Efforts to hide my project horse from the OH have failed, so everyone can see him now.  

hi, i'm quite new here, sorry what does OH stand for

Click to expand...


----------



## Toast (8 September 2012)

My god he shot up!!! He's lovely, going to be a big lad. You're going to have to call him big Ted instead! 

Aprilblue- OH means Other Half


----------



## AprilBlue (10 September 2012)

other half of what?


----------



## galaxy (10 September 2012)

AprilBlue said:



			other half of what?
		
Click to expand...

as in boyfriend/husband/partner


----------



## joeanne (10 September 2012)

You will need a cherry picker just to brush his mane if he keeps on growing at this rate!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 September 2012)

My other half is, him indoors who must be obeyed.  In reality a wonderful kind man, totally un horsey, who poo picks, mends things, never forgets to buy carrots for the tribe and never questions what I spend or how long I vanish for a the weekends.

Little Ted is officially Big Ted now, totally gormless and with the co-ordination of a baby elephant.

At the moment he is having a crush on next doors little mare, he stands at the hunting gate blowing kisses but she is having none of it.  Tiredness got the better of him yesterday and he lay down in the gateway which is a footpath.  Walkers would have to step over him because when he is asleep nothing wakes him up !


----------



## JenHunt (12 September 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			When he is not being a nuisance he is asleep, flat out snoring like a trooper.  Yesterday I had the clippers out and showed him the small trimmer clippers, thinking he would be nervous, but no, he was fascinated by them and loved the vibration on his neck.  I clipped a patch and the only thing that bothered him was the hair falling down, I think he thought his stuffing was coming out !

God knows how big he is going to be, I can see him ending up a gentle giant which an even bigger character.
		
Click to expand...

how cute! Our Tom loves loves loves being clipped. He'll do anything to persuade you to clip his face, or belly! He grooms whatever gets in the way of his nose while you're clipping. He's the only horse I've ever met who Wants you to clip inside his ears! 



AdorableAlice said:



			At the moment he is having a crush on next doors little mare, he stands at the hunting gate blowing kisses but she is having none of it.  Tiredness got the better of him yesterday and he lay down in the gateway which is a footpath.  Walkers would have to step over him because when he is asleep nothing wakes him up !
		
Click to expand...

ROFL


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 September 2012)

Well, Spring arrived and so did Little Ted.  Very gentle handling through the summer and a bit of grub saw Little Ted morph into Big Ted.  The only thing that stayed consistent was Scaredy Ted.  Nervous and suspicious of everything until this week that is.

At last I managed to handle his hind feet with no panicky kicking, fantastic I was so pleased with him.  This evening Scaredy Ted become Big Bold Brave Ted.......................


----------



## Goldenstar (18 September 2012)

Seriously cute.


----------



## Maesfen (18 September 2012)

The way to a man's heart is his stomach, never fails!  He looks great.


----------



## Flummoxed (18 September 2012)

That last picture reminds me of Oliver Twist - "Please sir, can I have some more?"

Lovely.


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 September 2012)

i love this thread, and big ted is lovely!!!!!!!  keep the pics and updates coming please


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 September 2012)

At long last Big Ted has real friends rather than friends on the other side of a fence.  At the weekend  he went out with another yearling and her dam.  Big Ted's social skills were a little suspect but the old mare soon told him the facts of life and everything settled down.

His new regime only lasted 24 hours and the weather let loose so they all had to come in.  Ted slept through the rain and gales just getting up for a snack whilst his new friends screamed and banged the doors.  Thankfully we drain well so they all went back out yesterday evening and it was great to see Ted playing with the other yearling. She is quick and athletic, Ted is  more baby orangoutang on alcopops. 

Gormless Ted managed to frighten himself this morning with his hay.  He was munching away when the wind caught the hay that is being eaten and whips it up around Ted's face.  Off he goes in canter with the hay still in him mouth but of course, it's now flying out at the side of him.  I just hope no one heard me shouting 'drop it Ted' followed by something not so polite when he nearly flattened me by running at me to save him from the monster that was chasing him !


----------



## aliby (26 September 2012)

I've just spent a lovely lunch time catching up with this thread - love, love, love it!

So pleased Ted is settling into nursery school and learning to play nicely with others.

please keep posting updates!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 September 2012)

Poor Ted's day didn't end very well last night.  The wind and rain had revved him up a bit and he was very nervy to be caught, running back as I put my hand behind his ears to do the halter up.

He ripped away and the halter was caught on his ears, of course he lost the plot and it took a few seconds before the halter dropped off.  He stood in the middle of the field whilst his new friends came in, wanting nothing to do with me.  Little I could do other than leave him whilst the rest of the jobs are done and try later.

Two of us went out for him, with carrots and a different halter.  My dear friend who was helping me, has a hand injury and has been wearing a fetching pair of yellow marigolds.  Ted was intrigued by the yellow hands clutching large carrots, 'great' I said, 'you distract him' and I will slip a rope around his neck.

Once a rope is round his neck he tends to relax, even though there is no halter on, with the carrots gone, Ted turned his attention to the marigolds, my comment of ' I am surprised he will touch them' was hardly out of my mouth when he grabbed the fingers and the glove came off with an loud twang.  Off he goes again, this time with a marigold rubber glove in his mouth and flapping in the wind.

Thoroughly soaked, all my friend and I could do was laugh.  Ted dropped the glove but then stood by it with a look of horror on his face, ears at right angles and snorting like a dragon.  He was eventually tucked up in bed, and my OH's comment of ' you have been ages' was left unanswered as I stuffed the washing machine with yet another load of soaking farm clothes.

Ted will never make a police horse at this rate !


----------



## PandorasJar (26 September 2012)




----------



## Flummoxed (26 September 2012)

Great tale! But probably wasn't so great for you at the time...


----------



## Joeyjojo (26 September 2012)

I've loved reading this  please keep us updated on Ted pregress!!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (26 September 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			She is quick and athletic, Ted is  more baby orangoutang on alcopops. 

Gormless Ted managed to frighten himself this morning with his hay.  He was munching away when the wind caught the hay that is being eaten and whips it up around Ted's face.  Off he goes in canter with the hay still in him mouth but of course, it's now flying out at the side of him.  I just hope no one heard me shouting 'drop it Ted' followed by something not so polite when he nearly flattened me by running at me to save him from the monster that was chasing him !
		
Click to expand...

I.CAN'T.BREATHE PMSL


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 October 2012)

Big Ted has had a career path change.  He is heading for the circus rather than the Police now.

Somehow he has managed to limbo under the electric fencing.  I found him this evening smugly munching knee high grass on the wrong side of the fence.

Not a mark on him, fence intact except for one corner that had hooked up on it's self leaving a 3' gap underneath.  His two friends were on the right side of the fencing looking rather miffed.

There is no way he jumped, he has a job trotting without going splatt and his co-ordination is non existent.

He will have a shock if he tries again - tractor battery and box on mega zap.  He is a clown at the best of times, but a clown on the loose is pushing his luck.


----------



## JenHunt (2 October 2012)

bless his little socks!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 October 2012)

JenHunt said:



			bless his little socks! 

Click to expand...

That is open to debate !

This morning he managed to lead the gallop to the gate, sadly his brakes failed as he executed a handbrake turn and he slid to my feet on his side.

One of us is going to need therapy soon.


----------



## sjp1 (2 October 2012)

Ted sounding as lovely as ever - and don't forget big babies need an awful lot of sleep as they are doing an awful lot of growing, so of course they can't get up in the mornings - especially if it is for lessons!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 October 2012)

Ted is in a crisis this evening.  His girlfriend keeps wanting to snog him and insists on reversing into him.  He is a clean living young man and really cannot understand what she wants and after all she is only one and a quarter, little hussy.

His girlfriend's mum lives with them and is in charge of field politics, so he asked her for advice and got kicked across the paddock for his trouble.  He's off  women for the time being and keeping his own counsel up the corner, but even that gives him the vapours because on the other side of the fence are two hormonal Witches of Eastwick.

He reckons he will leave home, I told him no one would want him, so he is sulking now and plotting his revenge.


----------



## happyhacking:) (5 October 2012)

Have only just discovered this thread!!! Can't believe I missed it! Fab thread AA. I too have an unhandled youngster come good though he is a tad smaller at 12hh! You defo should do the book!


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 October 2012)

happyhacking:) said:



			Have only just discovered this thread!!! Can't believe I missed it! Fab thread AA. I too have an unhandled youngster come good though he is a tad smaller at 12hh! You defo should do the book!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that is kind.

It has been a BIG day for Little Ted.  He did ask me to post pictures of his new feet, he is terribly proud of his neat, balanced and matching four new feet.  I told him only girls do things like that and he might get laughed at.

At 4pm he took a deep breath and allowed my fabulously patient farrier to finally pick his hind feet up.  I have been working with Ted and have been able to pick them up using a padded walking stick, but it has been a major problem and has taken 5 months to get this far.  His fronts were easier and took about 8 weeks for total confidence, put them between and on farriers knees.

I was so proud of him, he did a few huge gulps and then started licking and chewing, so the farrier carried on and apart from one small panic, managed to trim, rasp and balance all four feet.  A celebratory hug in the stable followed, do hope no one was looking !

For anyone with the same problem, my farrier showed me a little trick to help with picking hinds up without getting kicked, well thats the theory.  If you stand at the hip, facing the rear of the horse, and put your hand on the back of the hock and gently press your fingers into the inside of the hock, the horse's reflex is to pick the leg up and forwards, with your other hand you can support the leg at the cannon bone, holding it up for a few seconds before allowing it to go down again.  Gradually the leg can be held up for longer periods.  This has worked for Ted, he simply could not cope with hands on his hind pasterns.  No idea why it works, but for me and it is a useful tool.  It means my head is not so near a back foot as it was when I was trying to handle his pasterns.  Once the leg has come forward and the cannon is supported I can run the hand that was on the hock down and onto the pastern to get him used to the feeling.

I know most people would say what am I playing at taking that long, but this horse is frightened and getting his trust is paramount.  He is 14 months and already 16hh half Shire, I need him on my side !


----------



## FairyLights (5 October 2012)

I LOVE TED


----------



## Valadictory (5 October 2012)

I luff ted! I think you're doing a cracking job in restoring his faith in humankind and getting him used to the trials of being a youngster in a world full of rampart mares


----------



## snowstormII (9 October 2012)

Pleeeaaassee do a book.  I would read it. Especially as I am learning to live with an unhandled 4 month old weanling (bit cross they get taken from their mummas that early). I am sure if/when I get any problems with mine, just reading your posts will make me giggle again and lighten up, ready for the next session.  Fun isn't it!!! http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 October 2012)

snowstormII said:



			Pleeeaaassee do a book.  I would read it. Especially as I am learning to live with an unhandled 4 month old weanling (bit cross they get taken from their mummas that early). I am sure if/when I get any problems with mine, just reading your posts will make me giggle again and lighten up, ready for the next session.  Fun isn't it!!! http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/images/icons/icon7.gif

Click to expand...

I don't think my writing skills are good enough for a book !  although as the time passes by and Ted teaches me more and more about how the equine mind works I am learning as I go along, so it might be worth thinking about a book when he is older. 

Made a big mistake with him this morning, stupid me, I should have introduced him to a torch in the stables before rushing over to him this morning at 5am.  Poor boy had a fit of the vapours, thankfully his little sister and her mom were not bothered and he eventually came back to me for a cuddle and a nibble of the monster torch.  It was still darkish when I left and he was lay down, sleeping his trauma off, with his sister standing over him.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 October 2012)

Ted has had a peaceful October being a youngster at grass , he would tell you he has been abandoned and ignored, despite the daily carrot and 'behave yourself' he gets every morning and evening.

So this morning it was very exciting to come over to the yard with his sister Alice.  His other friends were all in too, something exciting must be happening.

He watched Alice go next door and over heard people saying - good heavens, look at the size of those, they have to come out.  He was most alarmed to see Alice carried back to her box sometime later in a comatose state looking like she had drunk a few pints of Pims.  Filly's really should not plait their feet like Alice was doing.

Over hearing, 'we best look at Ted' he was very brave and entered the room Alice had just come out of.  'Not so big, but they have to come out'.  Poor Ted, he had plenty of happy juice and was away with the fairies quickly.  Job done, he suffered the embarrassment of being held upright by his tail on the way back to his bedroom.  Of course, Alice was awake by then and laughed at him for being a wuss.

Out in their paddock now, they are comparing cavities and potential income.  Alice's wolf teeth were almost an inch long each, she is not interested in 50 pence pieces, she requires £5 from everyone who reads this.  Ted is so upset he has put himself up for adoption and will give all his pocket money to whoever will adopt him, he will require jelly and ice cream for tea.


----------



## JenHunt (25 October 2012)

oh bless him!! much easier to do them while they're young though! 

haven't got jelly or icecream, but Ron is donating his tea (speedibeet and alfa oil in miniscule quantities) as he's been a very stroppy old man who clearly has too much energy and too much body fat, and doesn't need any feed! :rollseyes:


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 October 2012)

Removing wolf teeth must be good for yearlings - Both Ted and Alice didn't so much as murmour this evening whilst having their feet trimmed.

I was so chuffed with Ted, he has had big issues with his hind feet, but today he allowed my farrier to handle his hinds without getting too worried at all.

He now has perfect teeth and feet, plus a glossy black coat.  His confidence is much better and he has taken to tallking to me a lot, he is very vocal, thankfully he has not taken to banging the door - yet.  He leads well, in front, behind or on his own, does gates.  He has given up hiding in corners and steps back when asked.

It has taken 5 months to go from a frightened feral foal to the above, taught me a lot and I am rather proud of the little man, who isn't going to be that little come next spring.  Can't see him going to the Police, he will be steady enough for me to enjoy.


----------



## JenHunt (27 October 2012)

he's come on such a long way, and is a different horse now!  well done you!


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 November 2012)

Not sure what has happened between June and November, but suffice to say I now can't see over the top of Little Ted.












Ted and Alice have moved into their winter accomodation.  Ted is mightly relieved that Alice's mother has departed to another field, she was a right old battle axe and he got a bit fed up of being shoved through the electric fence.

Ted's new accomodation is semi detached, with a patio and a garden (water garden at present).  The neighbours at the side are pesky cows who get on Ted's nerves as all they do is eat, sleep, burp, fart and do long distance squits.  Now one of those long distance squits hit Ted through the gates the other day and he was not impressed.  However, he has got it sussed now and makes sure he gives Alice a got shunt sideways so she cops the lot.

Of course that makes Alice cry, she does a lot of crying cos she's a girl.  Ted is rather mean to Alice.  Despite them having half of  a large and deeply bedded barn Ted has terrible house keeping habits.  He has noticed that Alice sleeps in the same cozy spot that she keeps spotless, so he poops in it, that makes Alice cry too.

Poor Ted is in need of male company, this is available just outside his barn on the patio where he can talk to the retired and injured show horse, sadly Ted gets very bored of being told stories about epic trips to Hickstead and some wierd trip to compete in a tent at the NEC, the old horse is evidently bonkers and needs putting in a home.  Of course Alice thinks the old boy is rather handsome and wonderful, educated and travelled too, unlike Ted who plays rough, nicks her tea, puts his chewing gum in her mane and thumps her just to make her cry - again.

Ted is on his final warning, behave and be nice to Alice.....or he will be on dragon driving.


----------



## Bigbenji (19 November 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted is on his final warning, behave and be nice to Alice.....or he will be on dragon driving.
		
Click to expand...

LOL. Luv it!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 January 2013)

Ted had a brush and a foot trim before posing for his New Years Day photo.

The white patch on his bottom proves it is the same horse as the one pictured at the start of the thread. His head looks more coarse that it really is due to his magnificent beard.  Seeing him everyday I tend not to notice him changing, but that is some change in 6 months.

He has decided he wants to be a drum horse instead of a police horse.  I have told him to get a paper round to help pay for the next 10 round bales of haylage he needs !


----------



## Emilieu (1 January 2013)

My goodness that's some change! What a handsome boy


----------



## TheresaW (1 January 2013)

He is stunning, and what a fabulous job you are doing with him.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 January 2013)

He's lovely!


----------



## Bikerchickone (1 January 2013)

He's gorgeous! Exactly my kind of horse too. Love your stories about him, hilarious! How tall is he now? You may need a step ladder to back him


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 January 2013)

ChristmasChick said:



			He's gorgeous! Exactly my kind of horse too. Love your stories about him, hilarious! How tall is he now? You may need a step ladder to back him 

Click to expand...

Thank you.

I don't know how tall he is to be honest.  We do have a proper stick with a spirit level on it but he got upset before I could get an accurate measure, he was 16.1 ish.  The string test, both methods say 18 hands.  He is 19 months old this month.  What am I going to do with him ! I will need a huge mounting block, a parachute to dismount, travel sickness pills and oxygen.

He is teaching me a lot about handling nervous horses and it is very rewarding.  He caught his headcollar a few days ago and trapped himself, totally my stupid fault, he panicked but listened when I spoke to him and let me cut him free.  Not a big deal unless you know the horse, but for him it was a massive deal not go bonkers and break his neck.

It has taken me six months to realise that he tells me when he is ready to move on to the next step and it is not wise to push him out of his comfort zone just yet.  Getting him to trust us enough to pick his feet up has been a major problem and yesterday we had a big celebration.  Ted allowed my farrier to enter his box, catch him, park him with the rope over his neck, and do a proper trim on his fronts.   I had to hold his head for the hinds because Ted likes to see what you are doing to him and it became a bit technical to bend himself in half and put his foot on the farriers knee at the same time.  He has been improving each time but yesterday was the first time he relaxed rather than tolerated the process and it was the first time he didn't run from the farrier.

He has just gone to bed and is snoring like a trooper yet again, no doubt he will have grown another inch by morning.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (1 January 2013)

He is looking lovely, really maturing and filling out compared to the first photo


----------



## Bourbons (1 January 2013)

What an absolute stunner, I am utterly in love with Ted! I have loved reading this entire post start to finish (and it has help to relieve some of my boredom as I am working the night shift tonight  )

I echo the comment about you making this into a book, your posts are fabulous!

I am eagerly awaiting your next update


----------



## gracenarchie (1 January 2013)

wow, Ted is absolutely gorgeous and one lucky little( or not so little ) man to have found a home with you.  what a great post! Thanks for sharing his adventures so far, your posts about Ted have all made me smile - or caused OH to peer over my shoulder to see what i'm chuckling at 
x


----------



## Nic (1 January 2013)

Great thread AA. I rarely venture out of comp riders now, but it was worth it for this!


----------



## pogface (1 January 2013)

WOW! He is huge! I love ted updates. Beautiful boy... But yes you will a step ladder etc for getting on and off! More pictures please


----------



## Maesfen (1 January 2013)

Lovely to see him again; he's looking tremendous - as only a tremendous horse can look!  Well done, he's coming on famously.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (2 January 2013)

So glad I have found this thread. The ongoing saga of Ted and his extended family make very entertaining reading. I have had tears rolling down my face - I loved the DoE story, the wisp of hay alarms and his continual need for sleep. 
Please do keep us up to date with his story.


----------



## Marydoll (2 January 2013)

He's looking really well, filled out a bit since we last saw him, what a lovely young horse


----------



## ridefast (2 January 2013)

Just found this thread, hilarious! Please make it into a book


----------



## Ibblebibble (2 January 2013)

wow he is growing up fast, what a difference 6 months makes


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 January 2013)

coffeeandabagel said:



			So glad I have found this thread. The ongoing saga of Ted and his extended family make very entertaining reading. I have had tears rolling down my face - I loved the DoE story, the wisp of hay alarms and his continual need for sleep. 
Please do keep us up to date with his story.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, Ted is rather unique in a strange sort of way.  I know he was not handled until he was 10 months old and finds humans frightening.  Today was a prime example of his outlook.

Yet another delivery of haylage arrived, huge tractor with the forks on and a huge trailer.  All the bales put into the barn where Ted lives.  Ted stands there inches from the tractor with bales above his head, watching the process, ears pricked not a bother on him,  just a gate and railings between him and the tractor.  Alice backs off and stands in the middle of the barn, still quite brave, but several yards away.  Job done, tractor turned off and driver jumps out to be paid - again !! Ted takes one look at the driver and high tails it out of the barn, Alice comes over to investigate his pockets for sweets.  Ted stays outside just watching from a distance until the tractor fires up again, cue Alice clearing off and Ted coming back in.  I think I need to find a few strange men to make friends with Ted, he likes women but apart from the farrier and the OH men are a problem.

When he landed with me 6 months ago I promised myself I would not get attached to him.  Something has gone wrong, I have decided no one else would understand him so he has to stay with me, I day dream about riding him and imagine him all grown up, handsome in a cart horse way, and a rock steady neddy.  After 40 years of keeping horses, do I really need a mentally disturbed Shire horse - well someone has to love him !!


----------



## emma.is (3 January 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			After 40 years of keeping horses, do I really need a mentally disturbed Shire horse
		
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 January 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			wow he is growing up fast, what a difference 6 months makes 

Click to expand...

eek indeed, after being extra brave and having his flu injection this afternoon, my friend commented on how big he is now and asked how big will he might be when he is mature.

The last time I tried the string test he was having none of it, but today he stood rock still, oh dear - 18 hands.  That cannot be right, so I did it again, it must be stretchy string.  Lets hope the silly string theory is a load of rubbish !!

Most people retire to saga cruises, playing chess and lots of port. I will be spending my retirement with a mentally disturbed, gormless, 1 tonne 18 hand shire horse that has to have a sleep in the afternoons.  Thinking about it we will be a good pair, I fit the bill apart from being a horse !


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 January 2013)

Another month has passed and Ted has had a trying month.  Winter does not agree with him and he has slept through most of it.  Considerable snow arrived and some bright spark thought Ted would like to play in it with his sister Alice.  The excursion to the great, white outdoors did not go to plan.

Having dug him out of his shavings and down the corridor to the barn door he was mortified to find the world had gone white.  He dropped his head to sniff the strange stuff, didn't like it and went into reverse pronto.  Change of plan and Alice is led out first, she leaps out and attempts a belly flop in the yard, but Ted is still in the door way, not at all convinced it is safe to go out.  With orders to the OH to give Ted a shunt up the bottom we finally have Ted in the yard and start walking across to the straw yard and paddock.  Alice is break dancing on the end of the rope but Ted is walking like a cat with wet paws, picking each hoof up and shaking the snow off his feathers.

Safely let go in the straw yard, Alice heads off outside at full tilt and throws herself, head first into a snow drift.  Ted just stands at the open end of the barn watching her.   It took three of us to push him out.  Of course Alice wanted him to play and was dancing around him, nipping his backside and annoying him.  Eventually he managed to raise a trot and off they went, sadly I did not have the camera that day, but as they reached the top of the field and did a hand brake turn, a snow drift got in Ted's way, flat on his side he went and slid down the field in a very undignified manner.  At one point he was sliding as fast as Alice was cantering.  Deeply traumatised he returned to the safety of the straw yard and remained in there until bedtime.

He went out a few days later after the snow had thawed a little, but still did not enjoy it.  I am sure he has got a sleeping disease, all he wants to do is stay in the warm, eat and sleep. !!  He has shot upwards again this week and looks lean and tall.  Alice on the other hand has only grown sideways.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (30 January 2013)

LOVE these stories!


----------



## SKY (30 January 2013)

just put a 1st class stamp on him, that should get him to me .  he is stunning, sooooooooooo sute and great conformation and markings.  best of luck, enjoy him.


----------



## pogface (30 January 2013)

Love hearing about ted! And Alice too


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 January 2013)

Look at his face in that first pic. He does not look like a happy camper!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 February 2013)

The inevitable has happened, my sweet, gormless Little Ted has turned into Kevin the teenage yob.

It all went very wrong this morning and Ted has been very naughty, intense shame hangs over his head and no one is speaking to him.

The aftermath has left poor Alice packing her handbag and going into disguise.  She was last seen in the pharmacy queue at Tesco, she is hoping to be prescribed the afternoon after pill.  She is mortified at the prospect of having to tell the pharmacist she was ravaged by Kevin the carthorse, in the straw yard at 9am.  It is the end of the world for Alice and she needs therapy.

As for Ted, well, I gave him a good talking to.  All he had to say was 'yeah, whatever'.  He is grounded, no tv, ipad and mobile phone gone, pocket money suspended until further notice and travel card removed.  I told him an advert on dragon driving is only a fiver and it is coming out of his child benefit.


----------



## asommerville (11 February 2013)

!!poor ted.....it must be his hormones....


----------



## ridefast (11 February 2013)

I love this thread! I know it's been said already but you really have to make it into a book!


----------



## Flummoxed (11 February 2013)

All I can say is........................ oh dear!


And laugh my head off; sorry.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (11 February 2013)

Spring is in the air??


----------



## pogface (11 February 2013)

This has made me laugh!! Poor Alice... Poor Ted!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 February 2013)

asommerville said:



			!!poor ted.....it must be his hormones....
		
Click to expand...

His pockets were picked the day after he landed with me last June, he is not allowed hormones !!

Alice is not home yet, she must be lost and bewildered in the alcohol aisle of Tesco, I hope she doesn't wander into the burger aisle, that will just about push her over the edge.


----------



## Maesfen (11 February 2013)

Bless Ted.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 February 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Bless Ted.
		
Click to expand...

He is not to be encouraged !!  A randy cart horse is a handful, so as to speak, perhaps that wants re-wording !

Alice has just phoned, she wants picking up because she has lost her bus ticket and has no money because the afternoon after pill cost a fortune, plus she had to bribe the pharmacist to keep quiet.  She spent her last £1 on chocolate and refuses to walk home.


----------



## Maesfen (11 February 2013)

Perhaps he's one of those that needs to be sent down the coal mines at an early age to work for his living; I've heard Martin Clunes' mate is a dab hand with overgrown ponies...........

As to Alice, I thought she was on the 5 - 2 diet plan so this can't be a fasting day.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 February 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Perhaps he's one of those that needs to be sent down the coal mines at an early age to work for his living; I've heard Martin Clunes' mate is a dab hand with overgrown ponies...........

As to Alice, I thought she was on the 5 - 2 diet plan so this can't be a fasting day.
		
Click to expand...

Work for a living ! he would need a job that only requires 40 minutes effort in every 12 hours, and it would need to be a tall mine to fit him in it.  He is already booked in for training to the harrow, save me shifting his endless sh..

Alice and I are the diet.  Alice is not growing, other than sideways, and she will not be big enough for me unless I drop 10 dress sizes and 10 stone.

What am I going to do this evening, Alice refuses to go to bed with Ted again, and who can blame her.  I have promised to buy her a onesey, Ted will never work the buttons out.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2013)

Ted has provided us with plenty of funny moments but this morning the laugh was at my expense and I am now sitting in front of the wood burner trying to get warm as the end result.

The cold and dry weather has let me open a field up, so this morning Ted and Alice took a different route.  We all know what can happen when the routine changes for youngsters, Alice was little Miss Perfect, Ted must have eaten a large quantity of blue smarties overnight judging by his antics on the end of the line, but we made it in one piece and the expected explosion did not happen when I let him go because he spotted several blades of the funny green stuff poking out of the ground.

The field has been closed for months so I walked the fence line, Alice takes no notice, but Ted comes with me.  If he was a child the only words he would utter would be 'why' and 'what are you doing'.  We reach the trough which has several inches of ice on it.  I had not thought to bring the hammer and was too lazy to go back and fetch one.  Ted did not respond to the instruction 'break the ice with your foot' so it was down to me to stamp on it.

It was a bit awkward, the ground has sunk a little and the trough is raised slightly, plus I am old, stiff and fat !  Ted is still at my side, so I say..."Ted, let me hold your mane and lean on you whilst I stamp on the ice", he was brilliant, but the ice was much weaker than I thought it was, and broke with a loud crack at the first stamp on it, Ted shot off and I fell in, right up to my thigh, wellie boot full and water everywhere.  My wellie and I are drying out courtesy of the woodburner, no mucking out done though, must teach that feral carthorse what 'stand' means !


----------



## cassie summers (24 February 2013)

oh i so love this thread about Ted and all the other horses what a lovely boy he is my mare is very similar looking to him though 9 now these shires and shire x have so much character i bet he is a joy to own and yes you should write a book so funny and wonderful way of writing x


----------



## amc (24 February 2013)

Poor, poor you .........something similar happened to me but not as bad by the sounds of it, only one wellie full of water not both of them........I am really enjoying hearing about Ted & Alice, makes me chuckle ....... XX


----------



## ester (24 February 2013)




----------



## giddyupalfie (24 February 2013)

Aww you must write a book OP, I love reading about Ted! He sounds just like my Shire x Welsh D Alfie who is now 2. 

This was him last week.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2013)

Alfie and Ted would make a super driving pair.  Ted stays upright and awake for 40 minutes at a time, then sleeps for several hours, Alfie might have to do most of the work whilst Ted sleeps in the back.


----------



## giddyupalfie (24 February 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Alfie and Ted would make a super driving pair.  Ted stays upright and awake for 40 minutes at a time, then sleeps for several hours, Alfie might have to do most of the work whilst Ted sleeps in the back.
		
Click to expand...

Or they may just have to only do 40 minute ride and drive sessions a day as Alfie is no different to Ted when it comes to sleeping! If it's a nice and sunny spring or summer morning then they'll probably have to give it a miss altogether as Alfie won't get up for no one. He loves a summer morning snooze  if I want to spend quality time with him on those days then I have to lay down with him too - it's way too much effort for him to get up. Not that I'm complaining though, I love laying down with him.

Lazy teenage boys ey?!


----------



## mandwhy (24 February 2013)

Aww Ted is super cute, and Alfie too what a great pair they would be!


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 March 2013)

Can anybody recommend a school for delinquent cart horses.

It is official, Ted must have been dropped on his head as a baby, he is utterly gormless.  Sweet, kind, funny, cuddly but gormless.

With the lighter evenings and the ever increasing size of the horse I decided it is time to halter train him properly.  He will be led but sometimes he leads me - hence the reason to crack on and halter train him.  Plus he is going out to fields that require a little walk and he is getting above his station on the way.  I am very aware that able to lead and halter broken are two different things and Ted is not going to be allowed to be rude.

Rightly or wrongly I am using a dually on him (extra large one at 20 months !)

This is how the first lesson went this evening.  'Ted it is important you learn how to walk at my side, no lagging behind, charging in front, no walking into me with your shoulder and will you please stop tripping me up with your out of control feet.  "no problem mum, I will try hard", 'Ted you are on my foot - again' "sorry mum, but you were in my way"  Assuring me he would try hard we began our first proper lesson in this new contraption.

He mastered the come forward, step back and turn away from me in about  10 minutes but he could only concentrate for 30 seconds at a time.  I was constantly putting his head back in front of his shoulders and unknotting his legs.  Anyway by the end of the lesson he had not had an anxiety attack, was light in the hand and stopped walking when I stopped.  I was pleased with his progress and with how the halter worked without frightening him and without me having to use anything more than the slightest pressure.  I have to admit I have hung on for grim death once or twice with him in a normal headcollar and he currently has issues with having the rope halter looped over his ears.

Finishing the lesson with a very impressive halt, walk, turn away and rein back we quit for supper.  Unfortunately on the way back to his paddock it was evident he had forgotten the lot.  We did it all over again, this time with Alice watching and laughing her head off at him.  He had a good cuddle before I let him go and when I asked him if he could try to remember his lessons he said 'nope, forgot already, it's boring and I am tired'.


----------



## pogface (5 March 2013)

Hahaha this has made me chuckle. More pictures please xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 March 2013)

pogface said:



			Hahaha this has made me chuckle. More pictures please xx
		
Click to expand...

In a bit, his stuffing is coming out and he is thin at the moment so not looking his best.  He never stops eating but always looks a bit under done to me, note to self, order another 5 bales of haylage !!

Plus, I took the kitchen scissors to his mane and he won't have his picture taken unless he wears a hat.


----------



## Hetsmum (6 March 2013)

Ted is such a Dude!  Bless him


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 March 2013)

I have to grovel and beg forgiveness from Ted for he is not as dim and gormless as he appeared last night.

Twenty four hours to sleep and process on his lesson worked a treat and this evening he was perfect.  Head in the right place, no knotted legs, attentive, light and listening as we strutted around the yard.  My OH said I looked like Barbara Woodhouse, walkies Ted.  I told him he would be grateful I did the training when he has to fetch a 18 hand carthorse over 3 fields in a gale on a winters night.  Can't print the answer !

Having already massacred his mane with the kitchen scissors I set about his beard this evening, he has quite a nice head underneath all that fluff.  I got brave and tackled his ears but that was a no no.

Tomorrow we are going to master trot in hand - I hope.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 March 2013)

Ted got perilously close to belonging to a lone parent home tonight.

The OH was given the simple task of putting 3 bales of shavings into each yearling barn and despatched with the barrow and the yard knife which is bright red and a foot long.  Hardly rocket science, what could go wrong.

As I did the final walk round, door checks etc, Ted did not come to the door for his usual good night rub.  He had only got the handle of the huge red knife in his mouth !

Any body recommend a good divorce lawyer !, at present the OH is sheltering in his man shed down the garden.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 April 2013)

He is growing up physically, hope his brain catches up soon, he is still a delinquent .


----------



## Love (27 April 2013)

Very handsome!!!


----------



## wildwest (27 April 2013)

i love this horse :} hes growing up fast


----------



## Pale Rider (27 April 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Garnet (27 April 2013)

Very handsome!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 April 2013)

Delinquent or otherwise....he is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## tankgirl1 (27 April 2013)

He's an absolute stunner, and sounds so fun!


----------



## Adopter (27 April 2013)

looking better already, he is handsome!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 May 2013)

tankgirl1 said:



			He's an absolute stunner, and sounds so fun! 

Click to expand...

Depends on what you call fun.  

This mornings antics pushed the boat out and his advert is written - Terrible Ted free to a bad home, free postage and packaging.

We have a few problems at home and the 2 youngsters have been abandoned for a few weeks so trouble was eminent I suppose.

With the weather forecast to be rotten I decided they could come over into the straw yard.  Alice, polite as ever, was a lamb.  Ted on the other hand, threw himself into reverse as the headcollar went around his neck, reared like a blooming circus horse and planted a front foot on my lip.  It cost me £30 at the dentist yesterday I do not need any further treatment, thankfully he missed doing any serious damage.

He is in the stables now and we are going to have a chat this evening, anyone want him - armour and crash hat included !


----------



## hayinamanger (14 May 2013)

That sounds like a close one.  It doesn't take them long to forget their manners when their routine changes.  He is a cracking youngster though.


----------



## chaps89 (14 May 2013)

I recall having those moments, free to a home, any home, even a bad one considered, happy to deliver him myself. I just keep telling myself I do it because I love them.
Alice sounds delightful, Ted sounds like he is (understandably) in the dog house, hopefully no lasting damage done (to you or to him after you're done having words  )


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 May 2013)

Well, we had our chat.  Alice kept giggling and pulling faces at Ted so she was banished to the barn.

Ted and I had a deep and meaningful conversation, learning materials were used in the form of diagrams, pictures and You Tube.  He took an exam at the end and is now fully briefed about his options for the future.

They include being given to the gypsies and being tethered.
Being the star turn on Dragon Driving
Being sold to Kellys Cobs
The beef burger factory or foxhound fuel.

He has gone to bed hungry, and his ipad and mobile phone have been confiscated.  He has not got any pocket money to stop because he had to forfeit it all to pay for previous bad behaviour.


----------



## ebonyallen (14 May 2013)

How GAWJUS is he


----------



## Strawbz (14 May 2013)

Wow. Just read the whole thread and Wow.

Ted sounds like the equine equivalent of Rex from Toy Story 

AA you really should think about writing a few of Ted's adventures in a little book for charity. I would buy it and enjoy every minute of it.

Alice is beautiful, I hope Big Horse is well, and Ted.... well, like most 'mothers' you deserve a medal  Will look out for this thread for future updates x


----------



## JenHunt (14 May 2013)

aw bless him! he actually looks like a grown up horse now!


----------



## Hetsmum (14 May 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted and I had a deep and meaningful conversation, learning materials were used in the form of diagrams, pictures and You Tube.  He took an exam at the end and is now fully briefed about his options for the future.

They include being given to the gypsies and being tethered.
Being the star turn on Dragon Driving
Being sold to Kellys Cobs
The beef burger factory or foxhound fuel.
		
Click to expand...

  Ah bless him!  I can actually visualise this - Ted with his head held in shame looking up through his lovely eyelashes   My youngster and I have similar conversations.......  frequently!


----------



## Kenzo (14 May 2013)

Well how could you resist that face.

All the best with him.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 May 2013)

Strawbz said:



			Wow. Just read the whole thread and Wow.

Ted sounds like the equine equivalent of Rex from Toy Story 

AA you really should think about writing a few of Ted's adventures in a little book for charity. I would buy it and enjoy every minute of it.

Alice is beautiful, I hope Big Horse is well, and Ted.... well, like most 'mothers' you deserve a medal  Will look out for this thread for future updates x
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, you have a good memory to remember big horse, I joined the forum back in 2011 to gain info on the type on injury the big horse had.  Thank you for remembering him.  After almost 2 years of box/limited space rest he has finally gone out on half an acre.  His hind check has healed, well, needs scanning, but there is no hurry as he is retired.  99% sound but the shortening of the ligament has caused his toe to become dumped.

Ted, after his appallingly thuggish behaviour, has spent a week in boot camp.
Alice has given him hell because she had to go too and she has pmt.

Thankfully, the feral carthorse remember his manners and kept his furry feet firmly earthbound. Last night he was introduced to his first rug and surcingle without issue.  He is a funny character, he is still anxious over anything and everything, but really enjoys being messed with and seems to know when he has done well.  Lets hope he doesn't give the farrier grief on Wednesday.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 June 2013)

Ted update ----- remains asleep.  End of update.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 June 2013)

Pmsl


----------



## Marydoll (8 June 2013)

Thanks for the detailed update, Ted looks suitibly impressed pmsl


----------



## GinaGeo (8 June 2013)

LOL! Love the look on Ted's face!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 July 2013)

He is in the dog house - again.

He has tried to drown his girlfriend Adorable Alice and she is not impressed, wet yes, impressed no.

I was walking the adjoining field looking at our mown grass and so wish I had a video of what happened.

Alice is minding her own business and drinking from the water trough, Ted is the other side of the paddock.  I can only assume Ted must have thought Alice had something nice and he wanted the same.  He set off at full tilt, feathers flying towards her, she has her backside towards him and does not see him coming.

Now, Ted has no balance, no disc brakes, no steering and no sense.  He totally fails to slow down as he gets to her and skids into her rear end, poor Alice's head disappears into the trough.  Water up her nose and in her ears, she is coughing, spluttering and if looks could kill Ted would have been on his back with his feet in the air.  Quite how he failed to see a backside the size of Alice's is beyond me, perhaps he needs to go to specsavers.

We have some hardstanding going in his field tomorrow, I had thought I would leave him to watch the machines as part of his traffic proofing, but knowing Ted he would want to help and he would pinch the builders sandwiches.  A day inside and out of trouble I think.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (9 July 2013)

This made me chucke!!! Naughty Ted!


----------



## Adopter (9 July 2013)

Love the thread, what as picture you give us.  Ted is going to very sorry to miss the   fun tomorrow.
Hope Alice has recovered.


----------



## pogface (9 July 2013)

More Ted pictures please? I love hearing about your horses


----------



## sandi_84 (9 July 2013)

Some more fantastic updates  I love Ted! 

Have you ever thought of doing a Hovis style book with all Teds exploits? Written just the way you do your updates of course because they are hilarious!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (10 July 2013)

Several times reading your exploits i have nearly said "send him to me".  Then i have thought - do i want two of them like that?  Together?  
I have long since come to the conclusion that draft horses suffer due to the distance between pea like brain and dish like feet.
Hovis has taken to knocking his very very large water container over in the field.  The YO dispatched her husband to bring a solid tractor tire (it had to come via JCB it was that heavy) to place said water container in.
Yesterday Hovis had to have his head removed from the inner part of said tyre having got stuck trying to push it over from the inside out.  Dense, thats the only word i can use.....


----------



## Hetsmum (10 July 2013)

Ahhhh love Ted!  Him and Hovis would make a great double act!   I love hearing about both their exploits.  Poor Alice though   At least it was nice and warm to dry out quickly! x


----------



## Gracie21 (10 July 2013)

Hahaha brilliant!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (10 July 2013)

Hetsmum said:



			Ahhhh love Ted!  Him and Hovis would make a great double act!   I love hearing about both their exploits.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you do - from a safe distance!!


----------



## chaps89 (10 July 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Hetsmum View Post 
Ahhhh love Ted! Him and Hovis would make a great double act!  I love hearing about both their exploits.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you do - from a safe distance!!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutley, safest way 
I do love Ted updates, poor Alice, good job it's warm weather!
(I have no idea how to do quotes within quotes, I apologise, too advanced for me  )


----------



## millikins (10 July 2013)

Conjured visions of the elephants in the Jungle Book


----------



## dollymix (10 July 2013)

Love him


----------



## Adopter (10 July 2013)

Love reading of both exploits, keep posting.
Hovis makes my Fridays, and with a Ted as well what more could we ask.  I do have some sympathy for their long suffering companions and humans!


----------



## BeckyD (12 July 2013)

Wow I've never read this before but it's so funny!  Ted is amazing - what a character!  Love the way you write about him.  Love that you tried to sneak him past your OH.  I've thought of that but I struggle to sneak new clothes past him, let alone a new horse!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 July 2013)

Thank you.

He had his impressive beard trimmed off on Tuesday and was de loused.  Alice thought that was funny and called him a flea bag.  Her face changed when she got done as well.

Unfortunately I have had a health blip this year so all my plans of doing things with the pair have been put on hold, hence the reduced stories about them.  I will be back in business by November and they better look out.

They are only 2 and growing like mad, so as long as they are civil in hand and with the farrier they won't go amiss.


----------



## FairyLights (12 July 2013)

Very true, you have all the time in the world , they are taking no harm. Look after yourself and take care x.


----------



## teacups (14 July 2013)

Really sorry to hear you've had a health blip: hope it is one which will pass a.s.a.p. and have no lasting effects?

I'm also one of those who really enjoys these updates, plus photos. Ted is a lucky boy to have found you. <g>


----------



## LittleGinger (14 July 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Now, Ted has no balance, no disc brakes, no steering and no sense.  He totally fails to slow down as he gets to her and skids into her rear end, poor Alice's head disappears into the trough.  Water up her nose and in her ears, she is coughing, spluttering and if looks could kill Ted would have been on his back with his feet in the air.  Quite how he failed to see a backside the size of Alice's is beyond me, perhaps he needs to go to specsavers.
		
Click to expand...

Just discovered this thread and have spent the best part of 20 minutes laughing my head off! AA your writing style is so entertaining, I will have to keep an eye out for this thread as it develops.
All your horses are beautiful and it's so lovely to see the pictures of Ted as he grows up.

I hope your 'blip' passes without further issues and you make a full recovery soon x


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 July 2013)

teacups said:



			Really sorry to hear you've had a health blip: hope it is one which will pass a.s.a.p. and have no lasting effects?

I'm also one of those who really enjoys these updates, plus photos. Ted is a lucky boy to have found you. <g>
		
Click to expand...

Thank you all for such kind words.  I have thought long and hard about writing, on an open forum about something so personal but if it will help and guide others I will do it.

I will disclose what has happened, not for sympathy or to draw attention to myself, but as an educational and advisory point to put across.

The letter arrived in February advising me I am now old and required for the 3 yearly breast screening routine.  The letter was duly thrown onto my desk with the comments, 'I know I am fine and have 3 meetings plus the farrier on the date they want me.  I just don't have the time.

The day came and my wonderful other half threw me in the car accompanied by much bad grace on my behalf.  Forty eight hours later the phone call came and I was summoned back to the hospital to be told I had very early onset breast cancer and I was lucky it had been found.  Had I not attended that screening, and believe me I very nearly didn't, it would have been a very different story 12/18 months further on.

Despite being told the prognosis was very good, my world fell apart there and then, 6 horses and one in foal, a foot of snow outside, a high pressured job, self pity, panic, fear doesn't even get near it.

Everyone has their own opinions about the NHS, but I have been well looked after.  No real time for my pathetic tantrums, I had successful surgery just 3 weeks after the first bombshell of diagnosis, thankfully being found so early on the surgery was not too invasive and I recovered in four weeks, even getting back on the cob in week 4.  My wonderful oncologist was joyfully telling me they just needed to give me the 'belt and braces' or 'insurance treatment for my future good health' in the form of 18 weeks of chemotherapy followed by 4 or 6 weeks of radiation. Treatment would start at the end of May.

I sat there, feeling just fine and well, thinking - Three Counties Show, Ted to start on, big horse possibly being restarted, my job, a foal that had taken 2 years to get, the yard that has just started to look it's best.  The only words I heard were 'do you understand ?' - er no, say it again !

In effect, 2013 is a write off, but my life has been saved and the horses are having several months off.  Heaven knows how I will ever thank my wonderful friends who have looked after everything and given me such fantastic support.  I am half way through the chemotherapy now, it's tough and unpleasant but the third week of each 21 day cycle is the best and I do get to the horses and sat on the cob again for a short while.  My crash hat is now too big because my hair has gone and I have little of the strength I am used to, but the horses, even Ted, seem to know all is not quite right, and no one as yet, has pushed me around.

The doctors were not impressed when I rocked up last Thursday for my third dose.  I have been told not to cut myself or risk any form of infection whilst having treatment.  I sat there with 3 huge scratches down my arm, a black fingernail - really must fix that gate catch ! and 2 horse fly bites, all on the same arm that they use for the IV infusion.  There was rather a lot of huffing and puffing from them and a big lecture about looking after myself a bit better.

The chemotherapy ends in September, radiation around early November, which seems an eternity away at the moment.  Ted will have grown another hand no doubt.  I am not worried about him or Alice, there were only 2 in June and I feel not putting pressure on Ted is actually helping him to relax and shed some of his nervousness.  I had wanted to get him on the lorry but it can wait.

So, this has taken a bit of courage to write, but if it only makes one lady attend their screening in the future, it has been worth putting into the public domain.  I least I will be about to break Ted and Alice and guarantee them a happy future.

I will keep the thread going, as long as it interests anyone.  I just hope, when I can start on Ted properly again he does remember those first lessons that took such a long time to sink in !  I was very proud of him recently, he had his feet done -big issue for him - without me, and the farrier told me that Ted had placed each foot into his hands, no fuss no questions, made my day.

So ladies, young and older, you simply never know what is around the corner - attend those pesky and inconvenient appointments - might just save your life and our family, friends and precious horses need us fit and well.


----------



## Mince Pie (14 July 2013)

I am sorry to hear of this AA - it's rife in our family so I have some idea of what you are going through  On the plus side at least they caught it very very early and with all going well you should be on way to making a full recovery with no complications. I think you owe hubby something special though


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 July 2013)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			I am sorry to hear of this AA - it's rife in our family so I have some idea of what you are going through  On the plus side at least they caught it very very early and with all going well you should be on way to making a full recovery with no complications. I think you owe hubby something special though  

Click to expand...

So far the offerings to the hubby have been, tears and more tears, temper fits, I threw a flower pot at him when he said I need to be grateful for all the care I am having.  He has scraped me up off the bathroom floor twice after dizzy fainting fits, dealt with a sick bowl after the first treatment, anti sick drugs tweaked now and all fine thank heavens !.  He even visited Tesco in the middle of the night when I demanded pineapple lollies and juice.

He is wonderful as are my dear friends.  Without them I just could not have kept the horses and yard going.


----------



## ester (14 July 2013)

AA, they will all be waiting for you when you are properly better , no rush and I am sure they will amuse/infuriate in equal measure in the meantime! Hubby sounds like a good egg pineapple lollies and all  . And well, it is a horse riders job to annoy the medical profession isn't it  sounds like you have that down to a tea  . 

Wishing you well asap, I don't know if you were around/remember stinkys mum (the smart coloured cob)... who had the clydesdales too (can't remember their names atm!) posting about her issues and frustrations as getting back with the horses during/post treatment? I just remember it making me think about taking good health for granted when we have it. 

Best wishes, to you and OH, E. x


----------



## 1t34 (14 July 2013)

It probably means very little but just to say, I have loved this thread. Your humour, persistence, wisdom and inquisitive nature shine through. I am so sorry for your illness, I hope your treatment continues to progress well. With best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## DEEDEE83 (14 July 2013)

Best wishes for the future hope your health continues to improve. Your stories of ted are very entertaining and a lovely read. I had a letter yesterday saying I am overdue my cervical smear had one done at 21 and im now 30 not sure how overdue I am but will be booking it tomorrow, thank you for the sharp reminder that im not invincible or exempt from that horrible disease. Wish you well


----------



## Old Bat (14 July 2013)

Great thread and a great lady, thank you AA for sharing this, I hope your recovery continues as well as it has started, and you really should write a book, your style is excellent and very readable. (And I love Ted and Alice...)


----------



## Adopter (14 July 2013)

Wishing you all the best with the ret of your treatment, how brave to share but it is a warning to us all.

I'm sure your two lovely 2 year olds will take no harm from chilling this year. My two year olds stay in the field and get handled for blacksmith and at the present time twice a day for fly spray and sun block.  They are too strong for me to ever consier taking them for walks etc.


----------



## pogface (14 July 2013)

I am so sorry about your health. Quite honestly i think you sound rather amazing. 
I have loved this thread from the very beginning and always look forward to updates. 
It sounds like you have a fantastic support network, I wish a speedy and healthy recovery. 

And if you ever need anyone to see to ted, Alice, cob... Whatever! Just send me a PM


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 July 2013)

Thank you. Can't sleep blooming steriods. Knew my post would be worthwhile to remind a few ignored screening needs, well worth getting them over with.

I am lucky, rather than brave, caught early, excellent care, admittedly I feel crap but it will pass.  In this heat I would be comatose anyway ! 

Should be all over before xmas and all the winter work will put my strength back.  Is 3.50am too early to visit the fridge for the hidden chocolate bar, I have some odd cravings on these drugs.


----------



## Luci07 (15 July 2013)

Thank you for sharing this and I wish you a speedy and sick free recovery. I too love reading about Ted and the long suffering Alice and I look forward to seeing you being back to full rude health. Your OH and friends sound brilliant as well with all the support they are giving you.

Anyway, right now, everything is slowing down. Ground is baked and horses and dogs are being walked and worked very early or very late so "perhaps" you aren't really missing out on much.


----------



## poiuytrewq (15 July 2013)

Ah do sorry to read this. Tears in my eyes . 
You are a brave lady with an inspiring attitude. Horses will of course survive and even benefit the chilling out time. 
You really really must keep this going- we all love it and love Ted! 
Look after yourself xxxx


----------



## Hetsmum (15 July 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you. Can't sleep blooming steriods. Knew my post would be worthwhile to remind a few ignored screening needs, well worth getting them over with.

I am lucky, rather than brave, caught early, excellent care, admittedly I feel crap but it will pass.  In this heat I would be comatose anyway ! 

Should be all over before xmas and all the winter work will put my strength back.  Is 3.50am too early to visit the fridge for the hidden chocolate bar, I have some odd cravings on these drugs.
		
Click to expand...

.......Never too early to visit the fridge for chocolate bar!  Thank you for being so brave and sharing with us.  I have always loved reading about you, Ted and Alice so please continue.  I think a bit of 'down time' might do them the world of good.  Ted might even work out that his feet are indeed at the end of his legs!   Lets toast chocolate to a speedy recovery... x


----------



## Sologirl (15 July 2013)

I have just found this thread and sat reading every page with tears of laughter, you have the most amazing way with words and Ted sounds like the most wonderful character  I'm so sorry this has happened, and I'm sending a load of recovery vibes your way -hang in there and best of luck xx


----------



## zaran (17 July 2013)

Hi
I am a new poster but have been a lurker for a while. I am also sending you masses of healing vibes. I too have had an operation and chemo in the last year so know exactly what you are going through and am thanking you for such a brave and positive post.  I too remember that precious week between treatment cycles when you feel almost (but not quite!!) normal. My last chemo was Feb this year and I now feel my stamina is almost back to normal and today have had a 3 monthly all clear check up. However, I also remember those really tough treatment weeks when all you do is sit and watch whilst kind friends and family do the mucking out. So, keep up your lovelly positiveness and you will soon be at the end of the tough times.

Like you, I would encourage everyone to check theirlumpy body bits and keep check up appointments. For me, going to the GP with an annoying cough has saved my life.
Love and best wishes xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 July 2013)

Your wonderful words couldn't have been better timed and a much needed boost for me today, thank you for joining the forum and posting.

I had a good cry with ted and alice tonight, just venting frustration at being so weak, boiled and useless.  Lovely alice gave me her hankie and ted dribbled on my bald head, he means well !


----------



## Maesfen (17 July 2013)

I've found this again - at last!  It gets better every time I read it AA and I join everyone else in wishing you a very full and happy recovery in the not too distant future.  Don't be too long else Alice will have her saddle on waiting for you and preening herself in front of Ted to show off how clever and kind she is.  Take care, always.


----------



## zaran (17 July 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Your wonderful words couldn't have been better timed and a much needed boost for me today, thank you for joining the forum and posting.

I had a good cry with ted and alice tonight, just venting frustration at being so weak, boiled and useless.  Lovely alice gave me her hankie and ted dribbled on my bald head, he means well !
		
Click to expand...

AA, horses are such wonderful antidotes to any crisis and know just what to do when you are feeling down. I appreciate even more those quiet times with just myself and my horse as you can tell them everything you can't explain to anyone else (even lovely OH's)

At least a bald head is easy to clean the horse snot off (I speak from experience) and just remember the other benefits of not having to de-fuzz the legs and bikini line in this lovely hot weather! Xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 July 2013)

I can put up with furry legs and I am too fat to worry about bikini lines, what is really annoying and painful is no eye lashes. Sweat stings, may be alice could donate a few of extra long ones.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 July 2013)

I've only just seen this, AA.  I'm sorry to read of your problems but glad that everything is going as well as can be expected.  I know a couple of people who are a few months in front of you in their treatment for the same condition.  They are both doing well and are very positive about their prognoses, I'm sure you will make a good recovery after your treatment.
I thought of you recently when sis and I bought a 3 yr old Appy and a 2 yr old cob, so please continue with your tales of Ted & Alice et al.  I'm sure they'll all appreciate some time off while the ground is hard and the weather so hot and it won't do any of them any harm, if you don't get back to working them until next spring.


----------



## TrasaM (17 July 2013)

Get well soon  AA. I love your posts and they've always made me smile. Wish there was something useful I could do. Hugs x


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 July 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Get well soon  AA. I love your posts and they've always made me smile. Wish there was something useful I could do. Hugs x
		
Click to expand...

Could you turn the heating down please !


----------



## zaran (17 July 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			I can put up with furry legs and I am too fat to worry about bikini lines, what is really annoying and painful is no eye lashes. Sweat stings, may be alice could donate a few of extra long ones.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Alice will happily lend you some of hers. When mine went it was more of a problem keeping the snow out of my eyes rather than sweat. What a difference a few months make!

Please be reassured that eyelashes seem to grow back really quickly once treatment stops and you will soon have long lashes to rival Alice's 
X


----------



## sandi_84 (18 July 2013)

AA, just read the rest of this thread after my last post and I just wanted so say I'm so sorry you're going through such a tough time of it right now , and I'm wishing you a very speedy recovery! I'm not very good with saying things when it comes to things like this but my thoughts are with you and your family, of the 2 and 4 legged kind!
I'm looking forward to hearing about Ted and Alices adventures when you are 100% again, I'm sure it'll be fun


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 July 2013)

Well, I am overwhelmed with all the supportive messages.  I got myself up at 4.45 and went to the yard, even then I was too hot.  My horses, except gormless Ted, seem to realise that all is not well, they are all well mannered but seem to be more 'careful' around me.  Just as well because 3 fly sheets, 3 hats and a sun cream was the limit of my energy, following them around the fields is not an option at the moment.

Needless to say, at that time in the morning Ted was snoring and farting gently in the comfort of his barn.  Alice was stood outside, she reckons he stinks and has no morals.  She has hatched a plan to get rid of him and is frantically saving her pocket money to buy him one of those big leather neck straps attached to a length of chain. She has yet to decide where she is going to tether him but when I left her she was compiling an email to West Midlands Safari Park for the attention of the lion department.


----------



## Hetsmum (18 July 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			She has hatched a plan to get rid of him and is frantically saving her pocket money to buy him one of those big leather neck straps attached to a length of chain. She has yet to decide where she is going to tether him but when I left her she was compiling an email to West Midlands Safari Park for the attention of the lion department.
		
Click to expand...

 AA I hope you know how much you make people smile with these stories.  What a gift   Horses are great healers....you will mend soon x


----------



## hayinamanger (18 July 2013)

AA, I had my suspicions when I saw your post about your 'friend' and hoped that it wasn't you.  I am so sorry to read this and send you my very best wishes for your recovery.  I know several ladies who are going strong, 10 years plus, post op.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 July 2013)

Rumbled !


----------



## D66 (18 July 2013)

Sorry you are having such a tough time, please keep up the thread - it's very entertaining.
I'm going to book my overdue screening today.


----------



## ridefast (18 July 2013)

So sorry to read you're going through this. It seems everyone is here for you. I love your posts and it sounds like you've done wonders with ted


----------



## chaps89 (18 July 2013)

I have read this thread from the start, I don't have anything useful to add now but want to say how I admire your honesty & your efforts to continue going & cheerfulness in spite of what you're going through, it's an inspiration.
Poor Alice sounds like she wishes you'd been more selective when choosing a friend for her tho, no pleasing some people


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 July 2013)

chaps89 said:



			I have read this thread from the start, I don't have anything useful to add now but want to say how I admire your honesty & your efforts to continue going & cheerfulness in spite of what you're going through, it's an inspiration.
Poor Alice sounds like she wishes you'd been more selective when choosing a friend for her tho, no pleasing some people 

Click to expand...

Thank you, It is going to get worse for Alice, her mum foaled in June and Alice is not yet aware she has a half brother.  The foal is very bold and I have a feeling the naughty step is going to need extending to get 2 bottoms on.

Ted just kind of landed, he wasn't chosen as such.  Back in June 2012, my dearest friend mentioned she knew of a colt needing a home, I said no, she said the lorry will be here shortly and have we got £200 floating about.  The gormless carthorse has been resident ever since and the source of much pleasure, frustration and humour.


----------



## splashnutti1 (18 July 2013)

I have only just seen this thread and must say Teds antics have provided me with much amusement this morning whilst i am bored and boiling at work lol!!

So sorry to hear of your illness


----------



## Brochdoll (18 July 2013)

Had my first look at the forum today and have loved reading about you and your horses. Sorry to hear about your illness and wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## doriangrey (18 July 2013)

When I first joined HHO (not that long ago), yours was one of the posts that kept me interested.  I loved hearing about Ted and how you would deal with the challenges he presented.  What a lovely, courageous lady you are.  I understand that there are many, equally courageous ladies going through this battle.  Bless you for sharing and this will be another challenge I believe you will overcome. xx


----------



## Adopter (18 July 2013)

Love your posts about Ted.  Poor Alice a younger brother she will be kept busy trying to sort them all out!

Hugs to you, this heat is really tough when you are already short of energy.  Keep posting you are a inspiration to us all


----------



## Flummoxed (18 July 2013)

AA - your sense of humour continues to shine through despite the dreadful and worrying time you have been having. I admire you and wish you well/


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 July 2013)

Ted, cruising for a bruising.








Thank you all for the fabulous support.  I will come out the other end and have lots to look forward to.  I have achieved what I had hoped by reminding everyone to attend those vital screening appointments, there seems to be a fair few who have remembered to get up to date.


----------



## Wundahorse (18 July 2013)

He's a stunner,perhaps you should change your profile name to "Adorableted".


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 July 2013)

It looks like Alice is about to get her wish come true and be able to dump Ted as her boyfriend.

They both came into the barn after we had a good storm and Alice had a small paddling pool floating in the gutter on her rump ! and  I realised that Alice is as wide as she is tall.  Ted is lean  and getting taller by the day, but Alice is built like a brick out house.  I cannot see how she does it, they have been on less than half an acre for months and months, there is nothing out there at all.  I need to take their mobile phones off them, they must be having a take out every night !

Alice refused to be weigh taped in front of Ted this morning, he was calling her names and pointing out 'horse like owner', he wants to watch his flipping step that feral cart horse does.  The word muzzle was mentioned and poor Alice burst into tears, Ted rolled on his back, furry feet upturned, laughing his head off.  Bless Alice, she wiped her nose on my hairless bonce because Ted has hidden her handbag - again, so she has no tissues.

I don't know what to do now, if I make the field any smaller I think they might get mardy with one another and I don't really want to leave Ted on his own.  I could throw Ted to the old mares, they would tell him his fortune !


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 July 2013)

Beautifully written, as always!
It is a problem isn't it?  Our older ladies are both good doers, so are in the bare field.  Both youngsters when they arrived dropped some weight with the stress of moving and so are in a different field from the fatties but now one of them has put back all that she lost and a bit more, so we are going to have to be careful with her - and I certainly don't want to put her in with the others and leave one on its own - yet more juggling to do!  We thought we had left that behind when we had the old cob pts ...... ah well - the benefits outweigh the disadvantages (or so I keep telling myself).


----------



## Arizahn (25 July 2013)

Hugs and best wishes to you


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 July 2013)

Arizahn said:



Hugs and best wishes to you
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much.  Had the 3 weekly oncology appointment today and doctors are really pleased with me, apart from my sunburnt arms.  They do frown a bit when I tell them I wander over fields and sit on a log to talk to my horses.  It appears most ladies in my position stay at home and knit.  At least I have avoided anymore horse fly bits during this session.

Six days left before they poison me again and I spend a week comatose, but the end is in sight, 14th September is the last one, then radiation for a few weeks.  Then my horses better look out because I will be back, firing on all cylinders.  I have been off work since March, going back is going to be a blooming big shock, it has been a long time since I had two five oclocks in the same day.


----------



## Adopter (25 July 2013)

Hugs to you, you are doing so well and stay positive with the end in sight. Love your accounts of Alice and Ted are so entertaining


----------



## OldNag (25 July 2013)

Your thread has made me laugh and cry in equal measues this evening. You really should write a book! I hope the last chemo cycle is not too horrendous. ... at least the end is in sight. Hugs x


----------



## Echo Bravo (25 July 2013)

Looks just like my Lenny, who I bought from travellers at 4 months old, for £200, he's now 2 and a character, not sure what to do with him as he has a slipping stifle and needs a big op as he's retained one of his testicles, once we can get him use to the trailer(taking time) he's off for the op.


----------



## jcberry (25 July 2013)

this thread has been so entertaining yet so serious - one of the best i have ever seen on hho, you sound like you have such a bond with your ponies. sorry to hear about your illness, im sure they are hatching plans to keep you entertained when you are recovering!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 July 2013)

Just over 12 months has past since Ted arrived and had to be sedated before we physically carried him off the lorry.  A few days after his arrival I appealed for help on the forum and his story started.

Have a look at the picture on page one and then look at the one below.  He will never be a world beater, but clipped top to toe and fit I think he will be rather nice just now.


----------



## Sologirl (26 July 2013)

[SUP]Totally totally speechless - that is NOT the same horse!!  A true credit to your care - he is one seriously impressive guy!! Hope all goes well xx[/SUP]


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 July 2013)

Sologirl said:



[SUP]Totally totally speechless - that is NOT the same horse!!  A true credit to your care - he is one seriously impressive guy!! Hope all goes well xx[/SUP]

Click to expand...

Thank you, I am a bit pleased with him.  Must tackle his mane though, it is a disgrace and 2 foot long.


----------



## CLM (26 July 2013)

He is magnificent, but you have a good eye for a nice horse, I think you knew he was going to be special right from the start.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 July 2013)

CLM said:



			He is magnificent, but you have a good eye for a nice horse, I think you knew he was going to be special right from the start.
		
Click to expand...

That is a lovely comment and I am flattered !  however I did not see Ted until he arrived.  My dearest best friend, who is also my vet, spotted him and told me she thought he could be special.  In the length of time it took me to say no more horses followed by I will think about it, a lorry arrived and I became the proud owner of a feral, furry and fugly carthorse, and the journey began.  I promised I would not get fond of him, he would be sorted out and passed on.

Well, something has gone wrong, he is going nowhere, I am more than fond of him, he has a home for life and as soon as I can get all this crap chemotherapy and radiation treatment finished, he will be started on and in the Autumn of 2015 he will be standing outside our local covert, being admired for being so handsome and well behaved.


----------



## sandi_84 (27 July 2013)

Oh AA what a change!  He is just so so handsome!  I really have a huge soft spot for Ted and his antics


----------



## Adopter (27 July 2013)

He has really done some growing up, you will have fun with him, he is super looking and has presence.  Love your up dates.


----------



## debsflo (27 July 2013)

Wow he is stunning, i too absolutley love this thread and think Ted sounds such a character and very much loved. I would also read a book written by you, you have a very engaging style. Wish you all the luck with your recovery too.


----------



## Maesfen (27 July 2013)

Talk about a chrysalis!  There's a very handsome young man there, just wait til he's cubbing, you'll have all heads turning!

Stay strong.xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 July 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Talk about a chrysalis!  There's a very handsome young man there, just wait til he's cubbing, you'll have all heads turning!

Stay strong.xx
		
Click to expand...

I will be recruiting a crash test dummy before I get on him, or Alice.   I am far too old, fat and windy to get on 4 year olds anymore.

 I think Ted needs either his eyes testing or his forelock trimming, he has just tripped up over nothing and head butted the gate.

Alice is in a flounce because Ted has told her fat birds have their jaws wired together and have liquid meals.  She is fed up with him, bitterly disappointed West Midlands safari park wouldn't give him a home with the lions, but she has heard about a place called Potters.  She has told Ted it is a holiday park, Ted is not convinced and can't understand why she won't go with him.


----------



## Maesfen (27 July 2013)

Don't blame you about a crash dummy, it'll be a hell of a long way to fall from Ted!

Poor Alice getting her knickers in a twist; she'll really throw her dummies out when new baby comes home.


----------



## teacups (30 July 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted, cruising for a bruising.








Thank you all for the fabulous support.  I will come out the other end and have lots to look forward to.  I have achieved what I had hoped by reminding everyone to attend those vital screening appointments, there seems to be a fair few who have remembered to get up to date.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry for the late reply, and even sorrier to hear your health blip is one of those nasty sorts of blip. It must be tough going at times. I've had a few suspect lumps and just the weeks between GP appointment, scan and diagnosis were 'orrible. 

Luckily mine turned out to be harmless. There is just lots of very dense craggy tissue in there which is hard to read, even for the medics. I'm immensely grateful to the NHS for the annual breast check I now get.

I thought it might be useful to mention that I am always told by the specialist that I should check my breasts _every month _(just after period ends is the right time), rather than rely on screening appointments alone.

My mother had an entire breast removed in the early 80s due to a cancerous lump, and is alive and kicking. Glad they caught yours early - the chemo must be awful, though. Bet you're crossing off days on the calendar.

Oh, and love the photo (and latest updates..Potters the holiday camp - lol)


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 July 2013)

Adorable Alice's world has imploded and it is all her own fault.  She left her Ipad unlocked and Ted read her emails to the Safari Park and Potters Holiday Camp.  Ted has dumped her, packed his haynet and booked himself into another paddock.

Alice has cried and cried, called to him constantly and begged forgiveness, but Ted is not forgiving her and has not uttered a word back to her.  He was sick of living in the slimming paddock with her anyway, he was always hungry and ryvita grass did not hit the spot.  His new paddock has nice grass and his new neighbour is the 6 year old cob mare with an even larger bottom than Alice has.  Ted likes the more mature lady, I just hope he does not stick his nose through the post and rail, because she is likely to punch his lights out given the chance.

My poor 20 year old, retired ex show hunter is sandwiched in between the hysterical Alice and randy Ted, Alice has been given an aged and very mardy old mare for company, Alice hates her and there is a lot of squawking going on.  The poor chap is very much pipe, slippers and in bed by ten so all the noise is sending him dotty, he has already demanded ear plugs and sleeping pills.

I am definitely running a yard for delinquents.  Alice cannot understand why she cannot have the same grass as Ted and was offended yesterday when the farrier told her she was the fattest 2 year old he had ever seen.  She got her own back by knocking his box over.  She then refused to go back into her weight watchers paddock and got a slap with the farriers apron up her bottom.  Ted was a total gentleman with the farrier, it has taken a year admittedly, but yesterday was the best he has ever been.  Just stood there, rope over his neck, handing each foot to the farrier without question.

I have the next dreaded chemotherapy treatment tomorrow morning so will be away from the yard for a week.  Hopefully the delinquent animals do not cause too much strife for my dear friend who kindly looks after them for me.

Thank you for all your kind words and encouragement.


----------



## Adopter (31 July 2013)

Sending hugs and vibes for coming week, and look forward to the next instalment when you feel up to it.

Poor Alice life is unpredictable, a weight watchers paddock sounds like something serious, it is so hard when others can eat what they like.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 July 2013)

Adopter said:



			Sending hugs and vibes for coming week, and look forward to the next instalment when you feel up to it.

Poor Alice life is unpredictable, a weight watchers paddock sounds like something serious, it is so hard when others can eat what they like.
		
Click to expand...

Horse like owner sadly ! My backside matches that of Alice.  She did really well on her dam and has continued to be a chunky monkey.


----------



## Adopter (31 July 2013)

I know the feeling too!


----------



## MouseintheHouse (31 July 2013)

AdorableAlice, you are an inspiration to us all and you entertain us brilliantly with your amusing, witty and informative posts.

You are also a force to be reckoned with. Last year, after I posted an unfortunate picture of my mare asking for stallion recommendations, you not only gave some sound advice but stood up for me against the ensuing onslaught from people who believed I should not breed. I decided to go ahead and this year my mare has given birth to an amazing filly and I am totally thrilled with her. They both have a home for life.

I wish you well in your recovery and will look forward to many more posts about Ted, Alice and maybe this years new arrival?!


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 August 2013)

The blooming cart horse is never normal.

After a week of feeling so ill, I finally picked up enough to go to the yard this morning.  We get there and I tell the OH to have a walk round and make sure everything is ok.

Two minutes later OH is shouting 'quick quick', Ted is ill.  In my current state I do nothing quickly, but I managed to raise a shuffle.

OH is kneeling by a prostrate Ted and is convinced the horse is not breathing.  I just wish we had had the camera.  Ted was on his side, with his neck and head flexed backwards, mouth open and tongue lolling out on the grass, I thought they couldn't breath with their mouths open ?  he had managed to tip himself back a little which had allowed a foreleg to dangle in the breeze.  Think tired kitten pose but Shire horse size.

Fair play to the OH, the horse did look well and truly dead.  'What are we to do says OH' "poke it" was my advice.  Ted opened one eye, put his tongue back in, farted, stretched and rolled onto his chest.  It took another 15 minutes of yawning, flopping back onto his side and farting before he got to his feet.

OH is now asleep on the sofa, tells me he is exhausted by the emotional upset of finding Ted dead.  Give me strength !


----------



## splashnutti1 (8 August 2013)

AA I have to say your last post made me laugh out loud ( not good when i am having a sneaky read of the forum whilst at work lol)
i love your ted adventures and love to catch up to cheer myself up.

Im sorry to hear your not feeling so good today after your chemo, i hope you feel better soon ((hugs)) xx


----------



## TrasaM (8 August 2013)

Poor Ted. He must be exhausted by all the growing he's doing



Keep well AA and thank you for the lovely delinquent Ted update.


----------



## Adopter (8 August 2013)

I do hope Ted does not lose his loveable quirks as he matures.  My OH is in charge at present as I am on duty with grandchildren and out of the country and our 2 two year olds are testing him, including jumping out this morning, so now I know some cobs do jump naturally

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## chaps89 (8 August 2013)

Nice to see Ted is, as ever, keeping you all on your toes. Poor Alice really has drawn the short straw, unruly companions & ryvita grass.
Sorry to hear this week has been tough but well done for keeping your chin up & continuing as best you can, you're truly inspirational!


----------



## Hetsmum (9 August 2013)

Your post about Ted always make me smile.  I hope that he manages to make you smile too during this difficult time.  Hope the yucky stuff is over soon and feel back to normal.  Maybe Ted is a natural comedian and just does these things to brighten up your day?


----------



## dianchi (9 August 2013)

Alices Half sister Bridgette is also unhappy with ryvita grass, and in protest I can see another growth spurt about to happen!
Keep your chin up lovely

Here's a pic to show Alice that its not just her on skinny grass-
http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae333/Dianchi/photo_zpse245e7dc.jpg


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 August 2013)

Hetsmum said:



			Your post about Ted always make me smile.  I hope that he manages to make you smile too during this difficult time.  Hope the yucky stuff is over soon and feel back to normal.  Maybe Ted is a natural comedian and just does these things to brighten up your day? 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Ted makes me smile every time I see him.  I have had horses for 35 + years and I have never seen such a gormless expression as Ted's.  He is always pleased to see me and has started to talk a lot.  This morning he put his brave pants on and let me introduce a fly hat to him.   His ears are out of bounds and it took a while for him to put his head down (I can't reach if he puts his head up anymore), but it is very rewarding when he makes the decision to accept what is happening.  The best bit is although he says 'no' to most things, he rarely legs it anymore, and on the rare occasion he does clear off, he comes straight back.  I know that sounds a bit pink and fluffy, but with a horse as nervous as Ted, trying to force or restrain him is not possible.  He learns he will not be hurt and we move on to the next step.  The fly hat lesson was done in the field.

I know it is wrong to wish time away, but the sooner 2013 is over the better for me, and this time next year Ted will be broken, brave and beautifully handsome.  I will be fixed, fit and looking forwards to lots of fun with my wonderful horses.

Thank you for all your kind words of support, and remember ladies.....never ignore those scan letters, you might just be saving your lives.


----------



## Tobiano (9 August 2013)

I must be the doziest person ever, only just realised that you are having Chemo AA - sending you all the strength and healing vibes I can find.  You are obviously a lady with an incredible spirit and this will surely see you through.   And love reading about Ted and Alice.  Definite book material!


----------



## hayinamanger (9 August 2013)

I can't wait to see pictures of you riding Ted, we'll all be so excited!


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 August 2013)

Lots of exciting things have happened since I last updated this thread.  Ted has a new friend called Mickey.  Ted has not spoken to poor Alice since he dumped her last month.  His rude behaviour upset her so much she even lost some weight. Just another 100kg to go !

Mickey is approx 14 months old and a reasonably well put together, stocky little cob, not the prettiest with 2 blue eyes and a piebald coat, but he will make about 14 hands and I can see him being a useful all rounder under saddle or in harness.  He was dumped and his luck was in when he landed with us.  Knowing full well the charities, police or rspca would not want to know we were stuck with him.  He is now gelded, bathed, brushed and halter broken. My big mare was caught  with her large bottom carefully placed so he reach her through the rails, can you imagine a small coloured cob colt on a ClydesdalexRID mare ! Tesco burger for sure.  Ted and him play endlessly and are so funny.  Mickey is quick and agile whereas Ted has a rather large turning circle and no disc brakes.

This morning Mickey was running circles bucking and kicking, Ted simply stood in the middle doing a very passable turn on the haunches to watch.  Ted then got bored and lay down, Mickey went up to his prostrate body and demanded Ted got up to play, no chance and I am sure I heard a naughty word from Ted, can't imagine who taught him bad language.  Sadly Mickey cannot stay so the search for a nice home for him commences.  If anyone knows somebody who might give him a lovely home please pm me.  No money is involved but a special home is a must.

Alice had a roller and breast girth on for the first time today, she was brilliant and even managed to walk a few circles around me on a long line in the barn.  Just wish she would grow another hand and be big enough for me, I cannot see me shifting several stones to make me light enough to ride her.

I have managed to ride everyday last week and really enjoyed it, well apart from my crash hat rubbing - no hair and crash hats don't mix !  Never mind, I am nearly at the end, last but one chemotherapy on Thursday followed by a week without horses.  That cob mare hadn't better put the weight she lost toiling up hills last week, back on, we are on a fitness campaign together.  My OH says our backsides are a matching pair !


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 August 2013)

There's never a dull moment at your place, is there?  Lucky Mickey landing with you!

It's good to hear that you are now nearly at the end of your treatment.  Onwards and upwards!


----------



## dianchi (18 August 2013)

Love the update! Pics of Mickey?
Can just see them playing


----------



## Hetsmum (18 August 2013)

Definitely require Mickey pictures and sooooooooo pleased to see you have had a few moments in the saddle!  Whoopie! xxx


----------



## Adopter (18 August 2013)

Good to read you have been able to ride,  hope all goes well with your last session and the week passes quickly so you can carry on with getting fit again.

Mickey sounds a real live wire, hope you find the right home for him.

All the best will be thinking of you and sending vibes all goes well.


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 August 2013)

dianchi said:



			Love the update! Pics of Mickey?
Can just see them playing 

Click to expand...


----------



## dianchi (20 August 2013)

Ahhhhh he is lovely!


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 August 2013)

dianchi said:



			Ahhhhh he is lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Post code please, you can have him !


----------



## harvgj19 (20 August 2013)

Can you post him to America?


----------



## Arizahn (20 August 2013)

He is very nice indeed!


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 August 2013)

harvgj19 said:



			Can you post him to America? 

Click to expand...

Off to buy a large jiffy bag.


----------



## dianchi (20 August 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Post code please, you can have him !
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Alice's half sister Bridgette would appreciate him!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (20 August 2013)

Ohhhh he is gorgeous &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## splashnutti1 (20 August 2013)

OHHHH he is super cute lol xxx

Love your ted updates hun. hope you are well again soon  xxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 August 2013)

splashnutti1 said:



			OHHHH he is super cute lol xxx

Love your ted updates hun. hope you are well again soon  xxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, wonderful news, the little chap has found a fabulous new home where he will be cared for and loved for many years to come.  Have to break the news to Ted next.  He has gone feral since having his new friend and I can't catch him at the moment, we need to have a few words about manners.

I am miffed at the moment.  Had my radiology appointment today and was gutted to hear them say I cannot ride whilst being treated.  Apparently my ribs will be affected by the treatment and if I have a fall there is a good chance I will break them.  I tried explaining my cob is relatively safe, but it soon became obvious that the only cob the doctor was aware of has cheese and onion on.

So frustrating, I had planned to use the month or so of treatment to get fitter and back into a routine.  However, I have been lucky, well looked after and I must be grateful.  Got to bid farewell to the yard and horses in the morning and head off for the last but one chemotherapy session.  Must remember the extra strong mints - just enjoyed a pint of Bulmers !! medicinal of course.


----------



## Adopter (22 August 2013)

So glad you have found a home for Mickey,  love the idea of a feral cart horse!

All the best for your treatment, what a disappointment not to be able to ride, look after yourself and I hope the month passes quickly.


----------



## hayinamanger (22 August 2013)

A month will fly by, you can still make a stsrt on your fitness program by walking every day.  So pleased you are nearly done with chemo.


----------



## splashnutti1 (22 August 2013)

Aww so glad you have found Mickey a home bless him. 

Hope your treatment goes well hun, sorry to hear you cant ride  xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 September 2013)

Ted had to say farewell to Little Micky this morning.  We were both sad to see the comical little chap go but he has gone to the most lovely home and has certainly fallen on his hooves for the second time in his very short life.  Micky was scrubbed and bathed yesterday, he was covered in cow poo having skidded and fallen over whilst playing silly wotsits with Ted in the cow fields.  He certainly smelt better this morning when I handed him over !  He walked straight into the trailer without a second glance, he is remarkable for just a yearling.













Ted can spend the next week relearning everything he has forgotten since I had to abandon him earlier in the year,  hopefully his goldfish memory has remembered something.


----------



## Adopter (2 September 2013)

Sounds like Teds in  for lots more fun next week. Hope you are feeling better, and can enjoy your project s for a while!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 September 2013)

Adopter said:



			Sounds like Teds in  for lots more fun next week. Hope you are feeling better, and can enjoy your project s for a while!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes ! his hairstyle is set for a revamp for starters.  The end is in sight for me now, one more chemotherapy session on the 12th and I cannot wait even though I know it will put me in bed for 6 days.

I rode over the weekend, bit of a struggle but I managed it.  Crash hats and no hair is horrid, so itchy, I parked the mare on the verge on Sunday and took it off for a good scratch, a poor motorist nearly ditched his car, he had slowed right down to pass me but I think I surprised him a bit !

I have a month to recover from the final session and then 23 days of radiation and after that I am free of drugs, appointments and having to depend on my long suffering friends.  I have ordered a kind winter for us all so the horses can be enjoyed without weather problems.

The next entry on Ted's thread will be all about his progress and I am so looking forward to starting him again.    Please ladies, go to your scans, they do not hurt, ok they are a tad embarrassing but so what, your life is precious.


----------



## Tobiano (2 September 2013)

AA you are an inspiration.  Sending vibes for your smooth passage through the next month. x x


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 September 2013)

tobiano said:



			AA you are an inspiration.  Sending vibes for your smooth passage through the next month. x x
		
Click to expand...

I am going to need inspiration to do his hair ! how did he get in this state.


----------



## Tobiano (2 September 2013)

That is just his hippy phase.  He will grow out of it


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 September 2013)

tobiano said:



			That is just his hippy phase.  He will grow out of it 

Click to expand...

No........don't mention the 'grow' word, it is a four letter word and banned in Ted land.  He does nothing but grow and sleep, although Micky did kick him out of bed on a regular basis by jumping on his head.  Now with Micky gone Ted will have a fortnight long snooze.


----------



## Adopter (2 September 2013)

All the best to you, sending positive vibes for the final hurdles.  

How is Alice, is she still on Rivita grass?


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 September 2013)

Adopter said:



			All the best to you, sending positive vibes for the final hurdles.  

How is Alice, is she still on Rivita grass?
		
Click to expand...

We are both on ryvita grass.   Steroids have done me no favours, thank god only 3 more days of the flipping things during the final session.  Talk about strange food cravings I seem to have had them all.  The current one is pineapple ice lollies at 3am.

I walked her paddock fence line this evening and there is not a blade of grass anywhere, what is she and her mate, a aged mare, living on is beyond me.  My dearest friend who is also my vet, was doing a lot of mumbling about Alice's weight and I am sure she did not believe me when I promised I was not feeding Alice.  Good doer is an understatement.  I could put her on a rope and take her walking, we might both shed an ounce or 2.


----------



## ester (2 September 2013)

Who's the little coloured - and is it actually not that little and 15.2


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 September 2013)

ester said:



			Who's the little coloured - and is it actually not that little and 15.2  

Click to expand...

Ester, go to page 40, post 399.


----------



## ester (2 September 2013)

Ooh I missed that one , silly next unread post button .


----------



## Highlands (2 September 2013)

Loving Ted, good luck with chemo


----------



## splashnutti1 (3 September 2013)

AWW so pleased you found a lovely home for the little guy, sure Ted will be happy to catch up on his sleep lol 

Good luck with your chemo session hun. xxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 September 2013)

Please celebrate with me, I have done it, finally got through the last chemotherapy this morning.  I feel totally sxxt but so happy.  Just my luck though, the poor nurses could not find a healthy vein and after three painful attempts they finally did it.  I was sitting there trying to smile, clutching a sick bowl, white as a ghost and frantically biting my lip to prevent agricultural words flying around the ward ! I kept a mental picture of my horses in my head and told myself they need me to be brave and get back to them.

I said my goodbyes to the horses this morning.  Alice is upset because one of her ribs can be seen when she turns round.  I have promised her if a few more appear she can have a name change and become Victoria Beckham.  Some body has told her there is a rude song about an Alice.  I don't know it but apparently it is rather rude !

Ted -no mates- is in a rather too grassy field, but he does have the brick outhouse next door who is on a sahara patch of ground with the only interesting snacks being blackberries.

The big horse has been given the go ahead to ride him on a soft field or on a surface. He broke down in August 11 and I joined the forum to see if anyone else had been through his type of injury.  He has not been ridden since June 12 when rehab failed.  We brought him into his old barn, the tack was on the door and after a brush, his eyes were just glowing with excitement, we tacked him and he started to tremble.  My friend and I started to think this could turn interesting.  Moments later the big horse started to squeal and passage in the barn.  No bucking or humping, just pure excitement.  Now with a joint age of 121 years we were not fighting over who was getting on !  So the tack came off and we gave him a good bath and turned him back out again.  He stood and sulked, pulling faces at us.   Plan B, in a fortnight when I am better, will be a few ACP first !

Issuing Ted with the normal instructions of 'be nice, don't break anything and do not bite anybody' I kissed him goodbye.  My dear friend, who takes over when I am ill, gets to him this evening and he has fallen through the post and rail.  Give me strength, blooming cart horse, he had got more grass than he could ever eat and spends most of his time asleep, but no, just when it is important to behave he falls through the fencing.


----------



## ester (12 September 2013)

Congrats on the chemo  hope you start to feel better soon. Ted is expert at looking innocent when you take a photo.. and just because you can't see what he was trying to reach the other side of the fencing ... well that or he was itching his arse!


----------



## babymare (12 September 2013)

Sweetheart i have just raised a glass to you to celebrate your last chemo. And to your future. your post raised a tear and a laugh esp at ted. I hope life gives you everything you dream of esp with your lovely horse friends hugs hugs and more hugs x x


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 September 2013)

I think he was trying to reach the arse of the brick outhouse, which is very sizeable and inviting !

Thank you, I can only improve now and I can't wait.


----------



## Brochdoll (12 September 2013)

Glad to hear your chemo is done! Wishing you a speedy recovery from now on


----------



## Calcyle (12 September 2013)

Fab news AA! So pleased to hear that you're on the home stretch.


----------



## ridefast (12 September 2013)

Congratulations, hope you're soon back in the saddle and Ted is clearly acting out because he misses you


----------



## TrasaM (12 September 2013)

Delighted for you .. Raising a glass of red wine. Here's to good health and a well behaved Ted. X


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 September 2013)

I'm so glad to hear that you've go to the end of the chemo.  Well done for hanging on in there!

As for the carthorse, we have 2.  We are just rebuilding the stable that the Draft horse knocked down (meaning that she had to be rehoused in the middle of winter) and the 2 yr old cob had only been here a fortnight when she walked through the gate (destroying it in the process) into the next field to join the Draft mare and her companion who were having fun showering under the hosepipe, leaving her own companion looking rather puzzled on her own in their field.
I'm sure that doesn't help you but at least you're not alone!


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 September 2013)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I'm so glad to hear that you've go to the end of the chemo.  Well done for hanging on in there!

As for the carthorse, we have 2.  We are just rebuilding the stable that the Draft horse knocked down (meaning that she had to be rehoused in the middle of winter) and the 2 yr old cob had only been here a fortnight when she walked through the gate (destroying it in the process) into the next field to join the Draft mare and her companion who were having fun showering under the hosepipe, leaving her own companion looking rather puzzled on her own in their field.
I'm sure that doesn't help you but at least you're not alone!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  Has anybody seen the Horse and Country website with the Shire doing a dressage to music video.  It really is rather good.  I have put it in Ted's laptop and told him to study it carefully.


----------



## Brochdoll (12 September 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you.  Has anybody seen the Horse and Country website with the Shire doing a dressage to music video.  It really is rather good.  I have put it in Ted's laptop and told him to study it carefully.
		
Click to expand...

I know its been said on here before but I love the way you speak about the horses and it would make a fab book!


----------



## Adopter (12 September 2013)

So glad you are at the end of your Chemo, and that Ted does not change!

I am sure he would look spectacular doing dressage, but he will have to learn to stay in the small arena area!

Wish you all the best for a speedy recovery and some nice autumn weather to ride in.


----------



## maree t (12 September 2013)

Glad that bit is over. I look forward to hering more tales when you feel like it


----------



## WelshD (12 September 2013)

I'm glad to hear you have reached the end of your treatment 

Love that pic - he is looking rather handsome now


----------



## splashnutti1 (13 September 2013)

aww hun so glad to hear you have reached the end of your treatment 

Ted is as handsome as ever in his pic, i can sympathise as i to have a rather large cart horse who likes to fall through fencing, the most spectacular time being when he saw me arrive came charging across the field, didnt stop in time and slid straight through my fencing landing on my drive at my feet in a heap!!! lol Gotta luv em


----------



## Spot_On (13 September 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you.  Has anybody seen the Horse and Country website with the Shire doing a dressage to music video.  It really is rather good.  I have put it in Ted's laptop and told him to study it carefully.
		
Click to expand...

Yes! It is a brilliant video.... No reason Ted couldn't set his standards high


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 September 2013)

Thank you for all your kind encouragement.  I am totally wiped out today, but not too poorly to stop me looking at next sessions show schedules.  I had planned to take Alice out a few times this year, just local youngstock classes, but of course it didn't happen.

Next year there is plenty to look forward to, and thank god, I will be here to enjoy it all.

Remember ladies attend those pesky scans - you just never know what is around the corner.


----------



## Elvis (13 September 2013)

I have only just stumbled across this thread and have spent the last 45mins reading it all. The way you have told the tales of Ted are brilliant, you really have a talent.

Sorry to hear about your health, sounds like you are on the final stretch to recovery now, and it won't be long until you can enjoy your horses properly again. 

Please keep up the updates, it's fantastic hearing about Ted and his escapades, I've become very fond of shires after purchasing my own ShireX, they really are a lovely breed.

Good luck with the radiotherapy, the end is in sight!


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 September 2013)

Thank you Elvis, hope you didn't waste your lunch hour reading my silly ramblings !  Sadly I have not seen Ted and the rabble today, just plenty of daytime tv, the forum, lots of waiting for the OH to come home so I have someone to moan at and searching the fridge for something I fancy to eat, nothing floated my boat and I am hungry now.  Blooming chemotherapy does odd things to your appetite, always hungry but fancy nothing.

I have had the all ok, from my friend doing the horses this evening, so Ted must have behaved himself, plenty of rain here, that will make him grow even more no doubt.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (13 September 2013)

Took your advce and attended my scan yesterday. )Thanks for your lovely and funny stories. I love the recent picture of Ted - the shine on his coat is dazzling!


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 September 2013)

coffeeandabagel said:



			Took your advce and attended my scan yesterday. )Thanks for your lovely and funny stories. I love the recent picture of Ted - the shine on his coat is dazzling!
		
Click to expand...

Well done, you will be fine.

He has a handful of linseed, when I remember to give it to him.  He hasn't been groomed all summer, none of them have !  Not long to go before normality returns though and I won't know where to start.  The yard has waist high weeds all over it, the brooms think they have retired, the docks are triffids, I need another year off to catch up with everything.


----------



## millikins (13 September 2013)

So pleased to hear you've reached the end of your treatment. Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## Kokopelli (14 September 2013)

Have just spent a very nice lazy Saturday reading about Ted and his friends. What a lovely little chap, can't wait to read about his adventures next year. You must be so proud of him.  

Also very glad to hear you're on the mend and I hope you continue onwards and upwards.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 September 2013)

Kokopelli said:



			Have just spent a very nice lazy Saturday reading about Ted and his friends. What a lovely little chap, can't wait to read about his adventures next year. You must be so proud of him.  

Also very glad to hear you're on the mend and I hope you continue onwards and upwards. 

Click to expand...

Thank you Kokopelli, just tried to be a smart axrx and get in the car to go to the yard, only day 2 after treatment so a bit ambitious, wanted to sit in my deckchair and watch my friend look after the rabble.

Made it to the end of the road and everything seemed to be in double ! back in bed now, def not safe to drive yet.  Have to see what tomorrow brings.  You are right, the only way now is upwards and breaking Ted and Alice next summer is much looked forward to.


----------



## teacups (15 September 2013)

Well done and congratulations re the end of the chemotherapy stage!

Sorry you didn't get to watch your friend orchestrate your gang of reprobates, but good of you to be sensible. You will be kind to your body, won't you, and give it a bit of time? Still another stage to go, iirc. 

Have to say Ted looks magnificent in that photo. And big. How tall is he now? I enjoyed your descriptions of him and little Mickey together, and well done too to Alice for shifting a little of the wobbly stuff.


----------



## ozpoz (15 September 2013)

Ted is looking wonderful. I'm so pleased to hear your last chemo session is done. Now it's time to plan all the nice things while you recover. : ) 
Lots of good wishes. x


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 September 2013)

Thank you for so many good wishes.

Now, the British Show Jumping Team has no worries for the future, does anyone know Nick Skelton's phone number, I have another Big Star for him.

My long suffering friend has just called to tell me Ted has jumped the post and rail and is presently trying to persuade the brick outhouse cart mare to be his best friend.  How he launched his substantial, totally unbalanced furry frame over the fence is beyond me.  He cannot trot more than 6 steps without tripping himself up.  

I feel so guilty, lying here in bed and the horses causes such grief ! True friends are wonderful people, it's blowing a gale and peeing down here and now my friend has a soggy fence hopper to deal with.


----------



## Adopter (15 September 2013)

It is always a good sign for the future when they jump naturally, he is going to be such fun.

You will soon be sorting him yourself but make sure you have your strength back first!

Hope you feel stronger soon


----------



## teacups (16 September 2013)

The mind boggles - from your descriptions of him it doesn't seem possible that he jumped it.

At least he didn't walk _through_ it, through :biggrin3:

Obv. you need to stop feeling guilty - have another pineapple lolly instead. They sound nice btw - where do you get them? There is bound to be plenty of opportunity to make it all up to your friend :smile3:


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 September 2013)

teacups said:



			The mind boggles - from your descriptions of him it doesn't seem possible that he jumped it.

At least he didn't walk _through_ it, through :biggrin3:

Obv. you need to stop feeling guilty - have another pineapple lolly instead. They sound nice btw - where do you get them? There is bound to be plenty of opportunity to make it all up to your friend :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Sainsburys, Del Monte Pineapple and very refreshing they are too.

I fear Ted regrets his jumping effort.  I managed to go and see them this morning, and the look on his face was abject fear.  The brick outhouse mare has put him well and truly in his place.  Nobody told him trying to nick her handful of chaff and stroppy mare was not a good move.  I am going to leave him with her to teach him a few more manners I think, she has no hinds on and he is quicker than her so they should be ok.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 September 2013)

It is tears in Ted Land.  He has put himself up for adoption - again - he really cannot cope with the female species.  What with Alice trying to feed him to the lions and now beaten up by a mature lady, it is just all too much for him.

Feeling so much better this morning and looking forward to getting back onto the yard, I got myself over the fields to find Ted in the corner with two very impressive hoof prints on his bottom, one each side of his tail.  Poor chap was most upset and tried to hide behind me.  The brick outhouse mare was looking most pleased with her aim, rotten old boot, she has terrorised poor Ted.

I pointed to the next field and asked the OH to let Ted through into it to get him out of the way.  We fell about in fits of laughter because Ted made it to the correct gate long before OH got there to open it.  Ted is not a daft as one might think !  Hopefully he has now realised that fence hopping into a strange ladies bedrooms is not always advisable.


----------



## splashnutti1 (17 September 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			It is tears in Ted Land.  He has put himself up for adoption - again - he really cannot cope with the female species.  What with Alice trying to feed him to the lions and now beaten up by a mature lady, it is just all too much for him.

Feeling so much better this morning and looking forward to getting back onto the yard, I got myself over the fields to find Ted in the corner with two very impressive hoof prints on his bottom, one each side of his tail.  Poor chap was most upset and tried to hide behind me.  The brick outhouse mare was looking most pleased with her aim, rotten old boot, she has terrorised poor Ted.

I pointed to the next field and asked the OH to let Ted through into it to get him out of the way.  We fell about in fits of laughter because Ted made it to the correct gate long before OH got there to open it.  Ted is not a daft as one might think !  Hopefully he has now realised that fence hopping into a strange ladies bedrooms is not always advisable.
		
Click to expand...

lol poor old ted how mean the of the brickhouse mare to kick his naughty butt hehe! I am not surprised to hear he needed his mummy to hide behind and made a beeline for his escape root, maybe he will give up fence hopping for a bit now

Glad to hear you felt well enough to go see your babies hun  i love your ted adventures


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 September 2013)

Just had a major catch up on Ted and everything. Fabulous news re. the treatment ending, you truly are an inspiration and a very funny writer!
Poor little (big)  Ted, he will learn!


----------



## Adopter (17 September 2013)

Poor Ted, hope he stays put now!  
Great news that you felt well enough to go to see them.  I look forward to the next installment of Ted and Alice's adventures!


----------



## Luci07 (17 September 2013)

I just wanted to say a massive well done on getting through your chemo...onwards and upwards now and a huge virtual hug from a complete stranger to you..


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 September 2013)

Luci07 said:



			I just wanted to say a massive well done on getting through your chemo...onwards and upwards now and a huge virtual hug from a complete stranger to you..
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Lucio7,     the thing is although we are all complete strangers, all be it with a common interest in our wonderful horses, this forum had provided me with company, wit, warmth and encouragement throughout my sxxt journey, many hours of which have been spent on my own.  The private messages of good wishes and some very sound advice from ladies who have done the journey before me have been wonderful.

I vividly remember the dark day in February when I was told what I had and what I was facing.  I instantly decided I could not cope and horses must be sold/pts.  It seems an age ago now and so irrational, all those tears, tantrums and utterly unforgivable things I said to my wonderful OH.

If my radiation appointments go to plan I will be finished by bonfire night and we can all light a cyberspace sparkler in celebration.  Ted will have a battery powered one, he will only set fire to himself with a real one !


----------



## Ladyinred (17 September 2013)

I check and read this forum several times a day.. so how the heck have I missed this thread?? Read it in it's entirety.. laughed, snorted and even shed a few tears. Absolutely brilliant, thank you so much for this AA.

I am also having a health blip, not the same as yours but also needing chemo. I was in two minds whether to have the chemo but you have given me the courage and determination I needed. Thank you. xx


----------



## J1993 (18 September 2013)

Brilliant to read you have had your last chemo, I cant imagine how hard the past few months have been. I have loved spending the past hour reading through this thread it has made me smile yet and also feel down but you write your posts brilliantly and I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery x


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 September 2013)

I am so pleased to be able to report that Ted has remembered his lessons despite having been abandoned all summer.  I have been worrying about him for ages and when he could not be caught to see the farrier earlier last week I really thought we were in trouble.

I herded him into the little paddock last Thursday and managed to get his headcollar on.  He came inside into the 'big' box which was very exciting.  Only special horses go in there. I got my deck chair out and we had a chat.  I have agreed not to abandon him again and he has agreed to calm down and look before he legs it.  I left him with several large paper sacks, a water carrier  and a knackered rug to play with and de-sensitise himself.  I came back to find him lay down surround by the now shredded sacks.

I have worked with him every day now and he has been so good.  No problem with farrier.  I can get my hands on his ears and he is happily putting his head into the head collar.  We even had a look at the traffic on the lane today.  I just wish he would stop dribbling on my head.  He is fascinated by the furry growth that is appearing.  I am pleased with the regrowth but it is snow white !

I will be a lot happier starting the radiation knowing that Ted is back on track.


----------



## ridefast (23 September 2013)

So pleased to hear you're nearly at the end of the road with treatment. Ted sounds like he must understand in some way, I suspect he's dribbling because he's trying to talk


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 September 2013)

ridefast said:



			So pleased to hear you're nearly at the end of the road with treatment. Ted sounds like he must understand in some way, I suspect he's dribbling because he's trying to talk
		
Click to expand...

he talks all right, normally something like ' I am scared, I will hide behind you, opps, sorry I trod on you or opps, sorry I tripped you up'


----------



## Adopter (23 September 2013)

I  love to read of your progress with Ted, I like the sound of his toys!  My two 2yr olds seem to be able to get I to mischief very easily, and love pulling and eating anything they can find!

So glad you feel back on track, I am sure you have lots of fun ahead with Ted.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 September 2013)

Poor Ted requires rescuing, he is exhausted after a whole week of lessons.  His brain is frazzled and it was the final straw when he found himself involved in some sort of bondage.  The indignity didn't stop at bondage either, he suffered even further when, she who must be obeyed, gave him a punk haircut with the kitchen scissors.

He has made wonderful progress in the few days I have been able to mess with him, yesterday we stood in the lane and he was not remotely bothered by the cars passing him and this morning he was the centre of attention for 3 children all on bikes and 2 dogs.  I thought he would be silly but he took it all in his stride.  After meeting the little people we progressed to the lorry ramp and then an inspection of a tarpaulin, apart from a few gulps and worried looks he kept it together really well.

Tomorrow he will be introduced to the leather breaking roller instead of the soft overgirth I used this morning, which did ride up his wither so not ideal, and the cavesson.  I am so pleased with him, he has massive confidence issues and has barely been touched since May.  No laughing at his bondage gear, he made me close the barn door so Alice couldn't see him trussed up like an oven ready chicken.  I did tell him that Alice has already worn the gear and had a crupper on.  He assured me nothing is going under his tail anytime soon.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (29 September 2013)

Ohh, he looks wonderful. Well done Ted. Did you say that you were going to hog/clip him or was that just me imagining things?


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 September 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Ohh, he looks wonderful. Well done Ted. Did you say that you were going to hog/clip him or was that just me imagining things?
		
Click to expand...

Not Ted, he is only 2 years old.  He did let me clip his beard this afternoon with quiet dog clippers though.  My riding cob was hogged the same day as the chemotherapy made my hair drop out.  If I was to be hairless than so was my horse !  Mine is growing back a little now and the cob looks like a zebra.  I reckon by Christmas I will have a decent covering and she will need a mane pull.


----------



## dianchi (29 September 2013)

Yay so please to see this  so good to see ted is taking to his lessons so well!

Alice's sis sends her love!

Keep your chin up lovely!


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 September 2013)

dianchi said:



			Yay so please to see this  so good to see ted is taking to his lessons so well!

Alice's sis sends her love!


Keep your chin up lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Trying really hard I promise.  Ted and Alice to look forward to.


----------



## splashnutti1 (30 September 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Poor Ted requires rescuing, he is exhausted after a whole week of lessons.  His brain is frazzled and it was the final straw when he found himself involved in some sort of bondage.  The indignity didn't stop at bondage either, he suffered even further when, she who must be obeyed, gave him a punk haircut with the kitchen scissors.

He has made wonderful progress in the few days I have been able to mess with him, yesterday we stood in the lane and he was not remotely bothered by the cars passing him and this morning he was the centre of attention for 3 children all on bikes and 2 dogs.  I thought he would be silly but he took it all in his stride.  After meeting the little people we progressed to the lorry ramp and then an inspection of a tarpaulin, apart from a few gulps and worried looks he kept it together really well.

Tomorrow he will be introduced to the leather breaking roller instead of the soft overgirth I used this morning, which did ride up his wither so not ideal, and the cavesson.  I am so pleased with him, he has massive confidence issues and has barely been touched since May.  No laughing at his bondage gear, he made me close the barn door so Alice couldn't see him trussed up like an oven ready chicken.  I did tell him that Alice has already worn the gear and had a crupper on.  He assured me nothing is going under his tail anytime soon.






Click to expand...

Aww he is as beautiful as ever and being so brave even in his bondage gear hehe.

Glad to hear he is doing so well hun and that you are feeling better


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 October 2013)

Never under estimate the danger of an acorn and a feral cart horse.

With a newly cleaned out barn and some newly found energy on my part, I decided Ted could have some indoor training, bit of join up, maybe show him the long lines, I rummaged around and found the felt saddle, in my mind I had him broken this afternoon.  Little known to me that my fanciful aspirations would be scuppered by an acorn.

I caught him and as we ambled back to the yard I told him how brave he was going to be and how easily
 his  lessons would sink in, one can always hope !

He is now steady enough not to need his lead rope threaded through the headcollar, it is clipped on and it has been a good while since he panicked and got loose.  Famous last words and all that.  As we opened and closed the gate beneath our huge oak a few acorns were falling, one landing straight on top of Ted's head between his ears.  In a split second I had rope burn and no horse.  Off he went, rope flying around his legs, totally beside himself and what I called him is not printable.

He eventually came back to me, trembling and boiled.  After a considerable rest on both our parts, we ventured  into the barn and did some de-sensitising work, which did not involve me throwing acorns at him, so stop laughing !! we also had a play with the driving harness.

He has his hay under the oak this evening and hopefully, by morning a few hundred acorns will have landed on the delicate little soul.  More Arnica required for my poor hand.


----------



## Adopter (8 October 2013)

Poor Ted what a shock for him!  Hope your rope burn is not too painful, but I could not help laughing at the picture you paint.  Hope Ted does not eat too many acorns tonight!


----------



## Nicnac (8 October 2013)

Oh dear.  But what do they say?  From little acorns......  Glad you had the energy to do 'stuff' - onwards and upwards.  You'll be on Ted this time next year!


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 October 2013)

I raked the fallen ones up and it is a still night here so there shouldn't be a huge fall.  I have taped all the other trees off but this one has two gates under it.  He will go back in the bigger fields tomorrow but I know he will be tricky to catch in the morning, he always is after an upset, so he has been left in the tiny paddock this evening.


----------



## Adopter (8 October 2013)

I am sure he will be fine, hope he is calm and easy to catch in the morning!


----------



## TrasaM (8 October 2013)

Was going to suggest using old net curtains ; cheap from charity shops, attach under branches to capture the dropping acorns, but that would just provide the Delicate Flower that is Ted another thing to worry about  good to hear you've got some energy back.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 October 2013)

He is going through a crisis phase at the moment, he is struggling with his image, probably something to do with me trimming his forelock with the kitchen scissors and making him look like a member of the Beetles.


----------



## Auslander (8 October 2013)

I think Ted should come and live with Alf - they can be all neurotic Shire-y together! We were joined for about 200 yards of our hack today by a chicken, running alongside us in the ditch. Alf very nearly wet himself...dragon snorts and heart thudding away under my leg. I nearly did the same - with laughter!


----------



## Maesfen (8 October 2013)

Auslander said:



			I think Ted should come and live with Alf - they can be all neurotic Shire-y together! We were joined for about 200 yards of our hack today by a chicken, running alongside us in the ditch. Alf very nearly wet himself...dragon snorts and heart thudding away under my leg. I nearly did the same - with laughter!
		
Click to expand...

I wish there was a like button on here, that would get one, I'm laughing just imagining it!


----------



## Auslander (8 October 2013)

Maesfen said:



			I wish there was a like button on here, that would get one, I'm laughing just imagining it!
		
Click to expand...

It was completely hilarious! For a 16 year old horse who's been everywhere and done everything - he can't half have a panic attack! He actually snorted so loudly that he made himself jump!


----------



## Maesfen (9 October 2013)

Lol, when I had the coloured ex - whip's old horse here we were happily going up the lane when around the corner came someone leading a young pony in a trap and without warning he turned turtle and fled, I was laughing so much I could hardly stop him!  Pony was put into a gateway and Jesus (yes, that's his name!, got apparently as someone jumped a hedge on him and he pinged it!) very gingerly went past with eyes on stalks and snorting like a dragon; the pony wasn't bothered!  Had to come back the same way and were almost home when around the corner came the same pony!  Poor Jesus, he nearly died again, this is the horse you could take to Piccadilly Circus and he wouldn't turn a hair, just no sense to his panic.  Asked later if he had done that before only to be told by whip ' first time out, standing at meet in a field and ?? comes over the hill with her pony and trap; bleeder took off and took me a mile to pull up, always been the same so he's not going to stop now!!'  We still laugh about him now.


----------



## splashnutti1 (9 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Never under estimate the danger of an acorn and a feral cart horse.

With a newly cleaned out barn and some newly found energy on my part, I decided Ted could have some indoor training, bit of join up, maybe show him the long lines, I rummaged around and found the felt saddle, in my mind I had him broken this afternoon.  Little known to me that my fanciful aspirations would be scuppered by an acorn.

I caught him and as we ambled back to the yard I told him how brave he was going to be and how easily
 his  lessons would sink in, one can always hope !

He is now steady enough not to need his lead rope threaded through the headcollar, it is clipped on and it has been a good while since he panicked and got loose.  Famous last words and all that.  As we opened and closed the gate beneath our huge oak a few acorns were falling, one landing straight on top of Ted's head between his ears.  In a split second I had rope burn and no horse.  Off he went, rope flying around his legs, totally beside himself and what I called him is not printable.

He eventually came back to me, trembling and boiled.  After a considerable rest on both our parts, we ventured  into the barn and did some de-sensitising work, which did not involve me throwing acorns at him, so stop laughing !! we also had a play with the driving harness.

He has his hay under the oak this evening and hopefully, by morning a few hundred acorns will have landed on the delicate little soul.  More Arnica required for my poor hand.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear this did make me giggle hehe! Poor old ted probably thought the birds were bombing him lol.

Hope your rope bur is feeling better


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 October 2013)

Auslander said:



			I think Ted should come and live with Alf - they can be all neurotic Shire-y together! We were joined for about 200 yards of our hack today by a chicken, running alongside us in the ditch. Alf very nearly wet himself...dragon snorts and heart thudding away under my leg. I nearly did the same - with laughter!
		
Click to expand...

Now this is worrying me, are you telling me Shire types remain bonkers for life !  I have only had Ted 12 months and have already endured far too many 'adventures' than is good for me.

Ted is keen on coming to live with Alf and learning to be a dressage horse.  On the rare occasion that Ted is actually looking in the same direction as his furry body and legs are travelling, he has very nice, uphill paces. plus he is same colour as Valegro so with a good clip and a sparkly browband he will soon be ready to hit the Grand Prix scene.

He was pleased to be caught this morning and his lesson went nicely.  In view of him leaving home to live with Alf, I decided he needed to acquire a wardrobe and learn how to wear clothes.  He is coming to Berkshire on the train and it is not acceptable to be naked on a train.  The smart navy blue summer sheet was the work of the devil but he finally agreed to have it on, the fillet string made him buck a few times.  Then we moved on to a nice quilted stable rug that rustled a lot, bit of huffing and puffing but no real problem.  Full neck turnout was next and he was chilled.  I hate leg straps and don't use them, but I did let Ted have a feel of leg straps and he was ok.  To finish he wardrobe lesson I found him a pair of brushing boots, fronts only as I had not got my hat on.  He is such a clown, he let me put them on and then did loads of sniffing and snorting at them.

So with his clothes sorted out I have left him on the railway platform at Worcester Foregate Street, with a label on his bottom that says 'Deliver to Auslander' Berkshire'.  In his satchel he has a gift for Alf, her name is Spotty Dotty and she is a Suffolk Speckled Hen.  He also has a jam sandwich in case he gets hungry on the way, his new pj's and mac.

Look forward to seeing you both at next years BD Nationals.

Maesfen, who named that horse Jesus !


----------



## babymare (9 October 2013)

Love it adorablealice. Just have image of him with his satchel x


----------



## TrasaM (9 October 2013)

Love the image of Ted waiting on the platform with his satchel. Wonder how long it would take to convince him to board  
I was thinking of your Ted yesterday as I did some Masterson technique on the horse I'd learned to ride on at the RS. He's a shire x and If he were a human he'd be a beer swilling couch potato who pinches the bottoms of unsuspecting ladies. On his back he's a safe place to be but on the ground you are fair game for nips and head butts. Very loveable even if he's a but of a lout


----------



## Auslander (9 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Now this is worrying me, are you telling me Shire types remain bonkers for life !  I have only had Ted 12 months and have already endured far too many 'adventures' than is good for me.

Ted is keen on coming to live with Alf and learning to be a dressage horse.  On the rare occasion that Ted is actually looking in the same direction as his furry body and legs are travelling, he has very nice, uphill paces. plus he is same colour as Valegro so with a good clip and a sparkly browband he will soon be ready to hit the Grand Prix scene.

He was pleased to be caught this morning and his lesson went nicely.  In view of him leaving home to live with Alf, I decided he needed to acquire a wardrobe and learn how to wear clothes.  He is coming to Berkshire on the train and it is not acceptable to be naked on a train.  The smart navy blue summer sheet was the work of the devil but he finally agreed to have it on, the fillet string made him buck a few times.  Then we moved on to a nice quilted stable rug that rustled a lot, bit of huffing and puffing but no real problem.  Full neck turnout was next and he was chilled.  I hate leg straps and don't use them, but I did let Ted have a feel of leg straps and he was ok.  To finish he wardrobe lesson I found him a pair of brushing boots, fronts only as I had not got my hat on.  He is such a clown, he let me put them on and then did loads of sniffing and snorting at them.

So with his clothes sorted out I have left him on the railway platform at Worcester Foregate Street, with a label on his bottom that says 'Deliver to Auslander' Berkshire'.  In his satchel he has a gift for Alf, her name is Spotty Dotty and she is a Suffolk Speckled Hen.  He also has a jam sandwich in case he gets hungry on the way, his new pj's and mac.

Look forward to seeing you both at next years BD Nationals.

Maesfen, who named that horse Jesus !
		
Click to expand...

I hate to break it to him but I am a strictly no sparkly browbands dressage anti diva! He will have to let his talent do the talking. We do do nice clips though - Alf was very pleased to lose all his yeti hair at the weekend - I haven't told him that removing his tummy fluff hasnt actually made him look slimmer though.








Alf is quite thrilled about having a protegee - he was last seen heading for Maidenhead station at a spanking trot to collect his pupil. 
I decided not to tell him about the chicken...


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 October 2013)

Oh, Alf will have a fit of the vapours when Ted gives him his gift.  Alf and Ted have a very similar expression.

I have worn myself out this morning so watching the racing in bed at the moment, nothing heard from Ted, so he has not been arrested yet.  I bet some bright train conductor will stamp 'return to sender' on Ted's forehead.  Hope you gave Alf a sandwich to take with him to Maidenhead Station for lunch.


----------



## Auslander (9 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Oh, Alf will have a fit of the vapours when Ted gives him his gift.  Alf and Ted have a very similar expression.

I have worn myself out this morning so watching the racing in bed at the moment, nothing heard from Ted, so he has not been arrested yet.  I bet some bright train conductor will stamp 'return to sender' on Ted's forehead.  Hope you gave Alf a sandwich to take with him to Maidenhead Station for lunch.
		
Click to expand...

I gave him a fiver. He doesn't do lunch, but he fancied a Cafe Nero latte and an almond biscuit. Hope he has it before Ted arrives - he has been known to bite his friends if they try and share his snacks


----------



## coffeeandabagel (9 October 2013)

Oh please keep these posts coming. They are wonderful.


----------



## splashnutti1 (9 October 2013)

lol images of Ted and Alf meeting and Ted producing a chicken from his satchel much to Alfs horror come to mind and make me giggle hehe!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 October 2013)

Alice has had a text, Ted has been thrown off the train for snoring and farting. Spotty Dotty and the satchel remain on the train so Alf will still get his chicken.  Not know where yet, but she has packed her compass, lipstick and all her pocket money in her handbag and has set off to find him.


----------



## jojo5 (9 October 2013)

Hi Adorable Alice.  I have just spent the best part of an hour and a half reading this whole thread instead of doing university reading (just so you know, I am what is kindly referred to as a 'mature' student - possibly less of the mature but certainly hormonal).  I started at the beginning and was hooked straight away as Ted is the XL version of my boy.  When I came to the part about your illness I was stunned, and upset and admiring by turns.  Everyone has said all this before, but you have shown totally amazing resilience and bravery.  Ted is one lucky XL horse!  Cue some very stern talking to myself about any small upset I think there might be in my life, and, in about an hour, some hugging of the 14.3 and a half Ted-a-like who has been my best friend through thick and thin, as Ted (I am sure!!!!) has tried to be yours. You are amazing!


----------



## splashnutti1 (9 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Alice has had a text, Ted has been thrown off the train for snoring and farting. Spotty Dotty and the satchel remain on the train so Alf will still get his chicken. Not know where yet, but she has packed her compass, lipstick and all her pocket money in her handbag and has set off to find him.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear naughty Ted, i hope Alice gives him a good scolding when she gets there  At least good old Alf will recieve his stachel although i am not entirely sure he will be pleased when he opens it 

AdorableAlice your posts about Teds and your adventures always keep me amused during a long day at work! God help me if the boss caught me giggling away in my stores haha


----------



## Adopter (9 October 2013)

Poor Ted, nothing goes right for him!  Another time I want to push the "Like" button!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 October 2013)

JoJo, thank you for such kind words.

Alice has found Ted and their love affair has been rekindled.  They trotted home together holding hands.  Ted did manage to upset Alice bragging about his new wardrobe.  Alice does not have a wardrobe yet, she has a coat like a yeti.

His satchel is missing complete with chicken.  I just hope he has not left it the train or the platform, the closure of British Rail for an unexplained abandoned satchel would not be good.

Tomorrow is the final Ted taming day as I start radiation on Friday.  Undecided what we are going to do tomorrow.


----------



## babymare (9 October 2013)

Oh please keep these posts going just brilliant. but on serious note i hope you are ok on friday AA 
. well as ok as can be expected in circumstances. x x


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 October 2013)

babymare said:



			Oh please keep these posts going just brilliant. but on serious note i hope you are ok on friday AA 
. well as ok as can be expected in circumstances. x x
		
Click to expand...

i will be fine and on the 12th November everything will be finished.  Going back to work will be a bit of a shock mind ! It has been a very long time since I had two five oclocks in the same day.

This will make you laugh.  I have been told to buy E45 cream and ensure I slap it on big time whilst having the radiation.  Off to Boots I go and find they have a buy 2 get a third free on their own brand E45.

Fabulous, I use the cream on my cob mares scabby knees with great success so I pack 6 big pots of the stuff under my arm and head to the check out.  The check out lady looks at me with some puzzlement, I so wanted to say Martha has scabby knees and I will have a scabby txx, hence the vast quantities of cream being purchased.  I decided against it in case the poor girl fainted !


----------



## splashnutti1 (10 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			i will be fine and on the 12th November everything will be finished.  Going back to work will be a bit of a shock mind ! It has been a very long time since I had two five oclocks in the same day.

This will make you laugh.  I have been told to buy E45 cream and ensure I slap it on big time whilst having the radiation.  Off to Boots I go and find they have a buy 2 get a third free on their own brand E45.

Fabulous, I use the cream on my cob mares scabby knees with great success so I pack 6 big pots of the stuff under my arm and head to the check out.  The check out lady looks at me with some puzzlement, I so wanted to say Martha has scabby knees and I will have a scabby txx, hence the vast quantities of cream being purchased.  I decided against it in case the poor girl fainted !
		
Click to expand...

lol i use e45 on my horses scabby knees to   hope all goes ok for you hun  xx


----------



## dianchi (10 October 2013)

Hi AA!
Fingers x for Friday- bit rude of them to do it on Hunters Day at HOYS!

Im surprised that Alice even went to the train station, Bridgette holds grudges well against boys and refuses to speak to Monty any more after his comment about large bottoms!

Havent seen any bomb threat alerts so hopefully the satchel was taken by a kind person wanting a chicken!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 October 2013)

dianchi said:



			Hi AA!
Fingers x for Friday- bit rude of them to do it on Hunters Day at HOYS!

Im surprised that Alice even went to the train station, Bridgette holds grudges well against boys and refuses to speak to Monty any more after his comment about large bottoms!

Havent seen any bomb threat alerts so hopefully the satchel was taken by a kind person wanting a chicken!
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, you lot are getting as daft as I am !  An excellent sense of humour is a wonderful way to tackle life and everything that goes with it.  Having said that, I am fed up now because when I mentioned to my GP earlier this morning, how quickly I am still getting tired, she said that would be the case for a long time yet ! There was me thinking I would be firing on all cylinders soon.  Please can somebody organise a nice easy winter.

Dianchi, I had not even noticed they had changed the hunter day.  For as many years as I can remember it was always Wednesday, certainly was in the years my horse was there.  I would have bought a ticket to go and watch on Wednesday but with going onto half pay this month I decided it was a luxury that could be missed.  I would have been well miffed to get there and find the hunters were not on !  I actually only found out last night when I searched for the results.

Ted is having the day off, he is exhausted after all his adventures and I am really pleased with how he has progressed in the few days I have played around with him.  Especially the acceptance of a rug as it was not that long ago he would not allow a rug within 10 foot of him.   Alice thought by being nice to Ted would give her access to his lush paddock -er no, she is just the right weight now and that is how it is staying.


----------



## teacups (11 October 2013)

Ted does look smart wearing all those accessories - no wonder Alice is envious.
We are due an easy winter, I reckon - but who knows? Good luck today, anyway. Oh yes, when E45 is not on offer, try Boots Aqeous cream - same stuff, essentially, but cheaper.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 October 2013)

teacups said:



			Ted does look smart wearing all those accessories - no wonder Alice is envious.
We are due an easy winter, I reckon - but who knows? Good luck today, anyway. Oh yes, when E45 is not on offer, try Boots Aqeous cream - same stuff, essentially, but cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, getting revved up now, don't want to go !


----------



## Maesfen (11 October 2013)

Lol, Jesus!  He came over on the boat with a load of others and when he was being tried over some fair fences the shout of 'Oh Jesus!' would ring out on account of his huge pop and scope, nearly jumping them off each time!  The name had to stick after that.

Hope things are going well.  Ted looks ultra smart in his coat.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 October 2013)

I finally gave in this morning and allowed Ted and Alice to become an item again.  There is much snogging going on, Alice has amazing eyelashes and she is fluttering them madly at Ted.  Alice has promised not to try to rehome Ted at the safari park and Ted has promised not to call her big bird or fat arse.  Alice is quite svelte at the moment and hopefully with the colder weather in now, she won't pile it all back on sharing the better grazing with Ted.

Radiation went well, the room was like a space ship.  Just a case of keep very very still, no coughing, sneezing or farting ! then the machine clunks and whirls for a few minutes.  Back in the car and on way home in 30 minutes.  The lovely staff granted me the mid morning time slots all next week which means I can do the yard myself and not have to put on my long suffering friends.  Roll on the 12th November and the end.  Cyber bubbly for everyone.


----------



## Adopter (12 October 2013)

So pleased for you that it was not too time consuming and you have good time slots.

Lovely that Ted and Alice can play this winter, hope it keeps Ted out of mischief!

Everything crossed that rest of sessions go as well as Friday.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 October 2013)

Adopter said:



			So pleased for you that it was not too time consuming and you have good time slots.

Lovely that Ted and Alice can play this winter, hope it keeps Ted out of mischief!

Everything crossed that rest of sessions go as well as Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Ted out of mischief, that will be the day.  He has strengthened through his back recently and got much deeper, he was like a pipe cleaner when he first arrived.  Trouble is he now seems to have mastered an awesome buck.  I watched him this morning and the unbalanced baby bucks, usually ending up with him falling on his face, have gone.  We now have massive fly bucks delivered with power and a degree of grace, if you ignore the flying feathers !

I will be needing a fearless crash dummy test rider in the spring.


----------



## Adopter (12 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted out of mischief, that will be the day.  He has strengthened through his back recently and got much deeper, he was like a pipe cleaner when he first arrived.  Trouble is he now seems to have mastered an awesome buck.  I watched him this morning and the unbalanced baby bucks, usually ending up with him falling on his face, have gone.  We now have massive fly bucks delivered with power and a degree of grace, if you ignore the flying feathers !

I will be needing a fearless crash dummy test rider in the spring.
		
Click to expand...

I love seeing youngsters play my two year olds fly round the field leaving skid marks everywhere in the soft ground.  He may surprise you and be a gent when he goes into training and work, he certainly has the potential of a super horse.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 October 2013)

He has just leant over the fence and picked the neighbours pony up by it's rug and shaken it like a terrier with a rat.  Alice is up the corner staying clear of any trouble. There is no hope.

Got to get Eleanor Wigby out of her box and super glue her to my head, find a felt tip pen to draw eyebrows on and hope I can get into a frock.  I am being taken to a dinner with A P McCoy as speaker.  First time out since February for me as confidence so low.  Hope the wig behaves !


----------



## Adopter (12 October 2013)

I have decided the advantage of getting older is that I really do not care how others think I look,  just be happy within yourself and enjoy, sounds like a really interesting evening.

Can't help laughing at the thought of Ted shaking a pony!


----------



## Maesfen (12 October 2013)

So glad it went well and hope it carries on going smoothly.

Have a great time and enjoy your dinner, Eleanor will be much admired. xx


----------



## dianchi (14 October 2013)

Is ted part dog as well now?!

Good that Alice has decided not to rehome him!

Fingers x all is going well and your not feeling too poorly, I think you need a tick down timer thingy so that you can focus on the 12th Nov!
Much Love L


----------



## splashnutti1 (14 October 2013)

So glad your radiotherapy went well and wasnt to time consuming and is good they gave you the slots which suit you hun 

Ted is so funny can just picture him shaking a pony, so glad he and Alice are now friends i am sure they will have fun together and look forward to hearing about thier antics


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 October 2013)

Thank you so much, all the support certainly helps me focus and cope.  Just had the second one and safely home watching the racing from Ireland, sun is out there, peeing down here.

Ted and Alice remain in love and sadly, abandoned again until I finish the radiation.  We had a visitor yesterday who was impressed with Ted and who had also met Ted's sire.  I know Ted is out of a pure Shire mare but all I know of the sire is traditional cob.  Our visitor told me he has several horses by the same sire and they are all peaceful nice tempered types, he then went on and told me that Ted has much more growing to do.  The sire is big, really - how big ? - 'very big love'.

I asked how big Ted might be and got another 'very big love' followed by a knowing chuckle.  Are parachutes expensive ?  I will also need one of those little trampolines to drop off him onto, my knees will never take a big drop.


----------



## splashnutti1 (14 October 2013)

lol i find that a picnic table is very useful in the aid of getting me on and off my sisters 17.3 shire x warmblood also good to stand on to put his bridle on, doesnt help that i am 5ft nothing  however a trampoline would be much more fun 

Would love to see Teds face as you bounce up and down beside him on your trampoline


----------



## coffeeandabagel (14 October 2013)

Better start a shoeing fund as well then! Unless you can keep him unshod he is going to cost you a fortune!


----------



## Adopter (14 October 2013)

I would love to see Ted's reaction to you dropping on him by parachute!

Hope rest of your treatment goes well, you will soon be at the end of it, and there will be lots of adventures to look forward to next spring !


----------



## Mince Pie (14 October 2013)

Perhaps you should teach him to stand by the house and jump on him from a 1st floor window like the cowboys do?! LOL!


----------



## Auslander (14 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you so much, all the support certainly helps me focus and cope.  Just had the second one and safely home watching the racing from Ireland, sun is out there, peeing down here.

Ted and Alice remain in love and sadly, abandoned again until I finish the radiation.  We had a visitor yesterday who was impressed with Ted and who had also met Ted's sire.  I know Ted is out of a pure Shire mare but all I know of the sire is traditional cob.  Our visitor told me he has several horses by the same sire and they are all peaceful nice tempered types, he then went on and told me that Ted has much more growing to do.  The sire is big, really - how big ? - 'very big love'.

I asked how big Ted might be and got another 'very big love' followed by a knowing chuckle.  Are parachutes expensive ?  I will also need one of those little trampolines to drop off him onto, my knees will never take a big drop.
		
Click to expand...

I can thoroughly recommend muck heaps with nice tidy steps as perfect dismounting areas


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 October 2013)

Auslander said:



			I can thoroughly recommend muck heaps with nice tidy steps as perfect dismounting areas
		
Click to expand...

What a clever idea.  I have a huge skip so I would sink and never be seen again !

I need to get fitter, shift a few stone and then I would be svelte and elegant on my carthorse and slim enough for Alice to be big enough for me.  At least the chemotherapy steroids are fading now and I no longer see food and eat it mindset anymore.

Time to go for the 3rd cooking session.  If that lovely radiation nurse tells me to relax once more I will give her a black eye.  I am trying hard, but it is not easy to relax on a rock hard board with my arms stretched over my head and twisted to the left, my head tipped back because my neck is too short and my chin is in the way !  Plus the machines have to be kept cool and yesterday it was about 10 degrees in the room, my teeth were chattering.  Really must stop moaning - they are saving my life.


----------



## texas (15 October 2013)

Keep going AA, it will all be worth it and you are an inspiration 

As for mounting/dismounting - maybe you could teach Ted to kneel/lay down for you?


----------



## dianchi (15 October 2013)

I think that you need those roll up step ladders, you could attach it to the back of the saddle then you can just climb up and down!

Can you not have a blankie in with you during treatment? That would at least keep you warm?!

Can we make Alice into a Maxi Cob? Just seeing as an ID won supreme at HOYS maybe you should aim her that way? 

Chin up! (or back and twisted- however you need it to be!)

Thought this might help!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (15 October 2013)

There is a person on HHO who posted a photo of her horse bending down and offereing her a leg to use as a step - anyone rememebr who that is. Ted might be clever enough to learn that...? Maybe? For food?


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 October 2013)

Blooming hospital just cancelled.  They have a burst pipe and no water.  Despite me assuring them I would not want a drink or a pee they still would not fry me.

End date now the 13th November.


----------



## Adopter (15 October 2013)

So sorry you have a delay, very frustrating for you.

I am still laughing at the thought of Ted learning to kneel down for you rather like a Camel, I can just picture him him then rising up with you majestically on board..........or not!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 October 2013)

Adopter said:



			So sorry you have a delay, very frustrating for you.

I am still laughing at the thought of Ted learning to kneel down for you rather like a Camel, I can just picture him him then rising up with you majestically on board..........or not!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ted and I do nothing majestically and never will.  He is gormless and has the concentration of a goldfish, I am fat, well over fifty and far too fearful to attempt anything remotely unsafe.

My OH has just suggested he builds me a winch so I can be lowered down onto Ted like the knights in armour used to be.  I told him to be careful he does not choke on the sausage sandwich he is currently stuffing down his neck whilst moaning about the excessive speed he had done to get back from London to take me to my now cancelled cooking session.

I need to find him a job on the yard before the sausage sandwich sends him to sleep in the chair.


----------



## ralph and maverick (15 October 2013)

Only just came acrossthis thread yesterday, and have now read the whole lot! 
Ted is absolutely brilliant,(and the beautiful Alice!) and the way you write his adventures is also fantastic. It was like reading a book and wanting to get to the next chapter.
I admire your strength and courage whilst going through all your treatment. And thank god it is nearly over for you now, i bet you cant wait!
Very much look forward to reading more Ted and Alice adventures, and equally look forward to reading that all you treatment is completed.
Sorry to hear they cancelled on you today, and best of luck with the rest of your treatment xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 October 2013)

I had to smile today, had my fourth radiation at the Queen Elizabeth in Birmingham, the staff are lovely and really try to put me at ease by chatting away to me.

Whilst arranging me on the machine this morning they noticed a large bruise on my arm and asked how that had happened.  I told them that a horse had tried exit the stable before me and had pushed me up the door frame.  'A real horse ?' was the reply I got.  After my zapping session I was bombarded with questions about my real horse and two of the nurses said they had never touched a horse.  Photo tomorrow of the 'real' horse required for them.

It really made me think about how different we all are.  I could not imagine life not surrounded by animals, fields, trees etc.


----------



## Lexi_ (17 October 2013)

It's a shame you can't take Ted with you to meet them


----------



## Adopter (17 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			I had to smile today, had my fourth radiation at the Queen Elizabeth in Birmingham, the staff are lovely and really try to put me at ease by chatting away to me.

Whilst arranging me on the machine this morning they noticed a large bruise on my arm and asked how that had happened.  I told them that a horse had tried exit the stable before me and had pushed me up the door frame.  'A real horse ?' was the reply I got.  After my zapping session I was bombarded with questions about my real horse and two of the nurses said they had never touched a horse.  Photo tomorrow of the 'real' horse required for them.

It really made me think about how different we all are.  I could not imagine life not surrounded by animals, fields, trees etc.
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing like our countryside and animals to lift the sprits,  so many people do not understand why, but they do help with our moods and emotions.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 October 2013)

Lexi_ said:



			It's a shame you can't take Ted with you to meet them 

Click to expand...

Ted fell into a dustbin tonight.  I took a steel bin over the field to replace the plastic trugs being used for water.  He followed right behind me trying to investigate the bin, tripped up and smacked his nose in the bottom of it.

Somehow I think Ted might be a liability with a few million quids worth of hospital equipment !


----------



## Hetsmum (18 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted fell into a dustbin tonight.  I took a steel bin over the field to replace the plastic trugs being used for water.  He followed right behind me trying to investigate the bin, tripped up and smacked his nose in the bottom of it.

Somehow I think Ted might be a liability with a few million quids worth of hospital equipment !
		
Click to expand...

Bless him!  Still not grown into his feet has he?   
Very glad your treatment nearly over...........
I too can't imagine a life without horses.....I mean what do people actually DO with all that time???


----------



## Mince Pie (18 October 2013)

LOL!! Poor old Ted!


----------



## dianchi (18 October 2013)

I hope you are takin whole herd pics! Alice would be gutted to hear that she was left out!


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 October 2013)

dianchi said:



			I hope you are takin whole herd pics! Alice would be gutted to hear that she was left out!
		
Click to expand...

Of course. Ted wanted to come with me to meet the nurses.  He got upset when he couldn't squash himself into my Ford Focus.

 Time to go for the roasting session,  medium rare no doubt.   E45 cream 
ready and waiting in the fridge.  Wonder how long it will be before dozy OH thinks it is mayonnaise and puts it on his sandwiches .


----------



## splashnutti1 (18 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted fell into a dustbin tonight.  I took a steel bin over the field to replace the plastic trugs being used for water.  He followed right behind me trying to investigate the bin, tripped up and smacked his nose in the bottom of it.

Somehow I think Ted might be a liability with a few million quids worth of hospital equipment !
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear lol! Teds adventures do make me laugh 

I to couldnt imagine life without my horses and other animals, i went through a bad time a while ago and honestly think my horses are what kept me half sane!


----------



## Maesfen (18 October 2013)

It's frightening how little some town people actually know about the countryside and animals so I hope you can give them the run down and enlighten them after you've been char grilled today but do tell them not all horses are of Ted's proportions else they'll never come near.

Mayonnaise, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 October 2013)

Home, done to a crisp.

Alice was the favourite, the nurses were very taken with her enormous brown eyes and luxurious eyelashes.  Ted was thought to have a naughty face.  Probably something to do with me cutting his forelock with scissors and giving him a pudding bowl hairstyle.

Only one of the three knew that horses eat grass.  I suppose the world would be a boring place if we all had the same interests. 

Now where is that cold E45.  Wonder if I can climb on the cob this afternoon.


----------



## dianchi (18 October 2013)

What did they think they ate? Intrigued by these nurses now.

And I know you don't want to hear it but............................ you REALLY shouldn't be riding mrs!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 October 2013)

dianchi said:



			What did they think they ate? Intrigued by these nurses now.

And I know you don't want to hear it but............................ you REALLY shouldn't be riding mrs!!
		
Click to expand...

Spoilt sport ! I have had conflicting advice really.  One doctor said I could on a quiet one but another one said not to because the top few ribs are affected by the treatment and might break if I came adrift.

I will watch the racing instead.


----------



## splashnutti1 (18 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Home, done to a crisp.

Alice was the favourite, the nurses were very taken with her enormous brown eyes and luxurious eyelashes.  Ted was thought to have a naughty face.  Probably something to do with me cutting his forelock with scissors and giving him a pudding bowl hairstyle.

Only one of the three knew that horses eat grass.  I suppose the world would be a boring place if we all had the same interests. 

Now where is that cold E45.  Wonder if I can climb on the cob this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Nurses sound a tad strange, i to wonder what they thought they eat hehe, have visions of my lad eating pie and chips now 

I agree with them Alice has lovely eyes however i am a huge fan of the lovely Ted and think he has a very expressive face 

Watching the racing sounds like a good plan, its cold outside anyway hehe


----------



## Adopter (18 October 2013)

Look after yourself, is there such a thing as a quiet cob?  Racing sounds a better option!


----------



## teacups (19 October 2013)

Don't tell them that milk comes from cows rather than produced by supermarkets: they'll have a fit, lol.

Well done re the hospital cooking sessions: not long to go now. If it affects the ribs, how long does that effect last? 

Love the story of Ted managing to tip himself face first into the new container.


----------



## Sammy1983 (19 October 2013)

AA just noticed you had dropped Ted at Worcester forgate street, I live in Worcester as well and I assume you must be fairly local especially as Ted won't fit in your focus so I assume you put him on the bus into town


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 October 2013)

Sammy1983 said:



			AA just noticed you had dropped Ted at Worcester forgate street, I live in Worcester as well and I assume you must be fairly local especially as Ted won't fit in your focus so I assume you put him on the bus into town
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he went on the 144 and even paid his fare.  He is home now feeling very abandoned and wet, we had a terrific storm at 5 this evening, ruined Alice's hair do.

I have a guilty secret to admit, I have ridden, I just couldn't resist it.  Only in walk and with someone with me.  Had to park up when I felt sick but the cob is patient and just stood on the verge for a while.  The end is in sight and I cannot wait to get back to normal.


----------



## Elvis (19 October 2013)

Now I should say how silly it was of you to ride, and how anything could have happened. But I know if I was in your shoes I wouldn't be able to resist either! First steps towards being back to normal.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 October 2013)

Elvis said:



			Now I should say how silly it was of you to ride, and how anything could have happened. But I know if I was in your shoes I wouldn't be able to resist either! First steps towards being back to normal. 

Click to expand...

I did have handle bars on the cob and my minder had a lead rope on his saddle just in case.  The hospital tells me radiation should not make me feel sick so no idea why it does !  

Despite having ridden for years I have no core strength left after being so idle for most of the year.  It is frightening how quickly fitness and strength disappears. I can't even lift a 20kg bag of feed now.


----------



## Elvis (19 October 2013)

Maybe your body is so knackered that the radiation just tips you over the edge and makes you feel sick? (I'm no doctors so could be talking out of my arse!)

And it'll come back to you. Could you maybe get one of those Swiss balls and practice balancing on that at home in front of the tele? They are meant to be really good for core strength, I'm thinking of getting one as I'm a bit of a jelly at the mo.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 October 2013)

Elvis said:



			Maybe your body is so knackered that the radiation just tips you over the edge and makes you feel sick? (I'm no doctors so could be talking out of my arse!)

And it'll come back to you. Could you maybe get one of those Swiss balls and practice balancing on that at home in front of the tele? They are meant to be really good for core strength, I'm thinking of getting one as I'm a bit of a jelly at the mo.
		
Click to expand...

My OH has just fallen out of his armchair laughing at the idea of my fat arxx on a ball.  He said I would fall off it and head butt the log burner.  He eats for two and remains like a lath.  We do have an exercise bike, that might be an idea.  GP said having chemotherapy and radiation is like running a marathon every other day in terms of what it takes out of the body.  I struggle to run up the stairs !


----------



## Elvis (19 October 2013)

Oh dear! Maybe don't use the Swiss ball in his company, although you could always challenge him to balance on it and have a good laugh yourself. Or failing that you could see if Ted is a circus horse in disguise? And I can imagine it's awfully draining on your body. My step brother has just been diagnosed with liposarcoma but the doctors are hoping it'll just be a case of surgery and radiotherapy, no chemo if all goes well, which I understand is the really awful part.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 October 2013)

Alice has finally found a use for Ted.

I found them this morning with her huddled under the hedge and him shielding her from the horizontal rain.  He was soaked and she was toasty.  Ted is a hero at last.  He still nicked the last polo though.

Can someone turn the tap off please, we have had enough for a while.


----------



## dianchi (21 October 2013)

Awwwww good on Ted!
Alice must love him now!


----------



## Adopter (21 October 2013)

If you locate the tap please share, our field will be a lake soon!

Ted is a real gentleman shielding his lady.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 October 2013)

We have a crisis in Ted and Alice land.  He has only gone and dumped her for another woman.  Poor Alice has gone through boxes of tissues, all her mascara has run and she is constantly on her mobile to marriage guidance.

The tart who has pinched Ted is a striking red head of impeccable breeding with legs up to her armpits, flowing silky locks, a pert bottom and movement like Darcy Bussell.  Ted took one look at her and swooned, he is following her around with his tongue out and is begging me to give him a shave just in case his luck is in.

Poor Alice is just beside herself, she did go and ask the red head what she was playing at trying to pinch Ted, but the red head is 9 years old and soon told Alice her fortune.  I have had a chat with Alice but they only thing that is better on Alice is her eyelashes.  Her bottom is built for comfort rather then pertness, her legs are short and hairy and her hairstyle is hedge backwards style.  Alice is hoping the red head will dump Ted when all his strange habits appear, I have a feeling all will be well in the morning when the red head has experienced a night in the sack with Ted farting, burping and snoring all night.  I hope so because Alice is plotting revenge and is emailing the zoo again to see if the lions are hungry.


----------



## Arizahn (30 October 2013)

Oh dear, led astray by a mysterious red head!


----------



## Highlands (30 October 2013)

Safari park then..... Poor Alice!


----------



## Ladyinred (30 October 2013)

Poor Alice.. the lure of the older woman. Mrs Robinson wins again.. till she gets fed up with the farts, burps and general teenage boy behaviour.


----------



## Adopter (30 October 2013)

Where did Ted find his new lady?  Poor Alice she does not deserve to be overlooked, but lion food sounds a bit harsh!


----------



## Arizahn (30 October 2013)

Alice should take up with T'Khasi. He will teach her to limbo dance. And apparently to teleport through hedges...


----------



## millikins (30 October 2013)

Who is this equine Jolene?


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 October 2013)

Millikins said:



			Who is this equine Jolene?
		
Click to expand...

She is on holiday.  I did try to explain to Ted about ladies abroad and romance but he would not listen.  Alice is his forever lady but the visiting tartlet is not.  Ted is young and impressionable so the Kate Moss version of Alice, who is more Dawn French, was always going to make him go off the straight and narrow.

I had better haul my cooked to a frazzle self out of bed and go and see what they have been up to over night.  I have reached the half way point in the radiation now, oh yes the end is in sight, normality here I come.  What's the betting the tartlet has told Ted to foxtrot oscar, there is no way she will put up with his farting.


----------



## Luci07 (31 October 2013)

The good news for you and your muscles is that they do actually have something  called muscle memory, so it does come back relatively easily. So don't think your core has also packed its bags!  I am so glad the end of your treatment is in sight and I too would have stuck a sneaky ride in as well!...tell Alice she will have the last laugh when the flame haired hussy has returned home and Ted returns to normality...


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 October 2013)

Luci07 said:



			The good news for you and your muscles is that they do actually have something  called muscle memory, so it does come back relatively easily. So don't think your core has also packed its bags!  I am so glad the end of your treatment is in sight and I too would have stuck a sneaky ride in as well!...tell Alice she will have the last laugh when the flame haired hussy has returned home and Ted returns to normality...
		
Click to expand...

How quickly do the muscles recover please.


----------



## splashnutti1 (31 October 2013)

Oh dear poor Alice, Ted should no better, these model types may look good but the Alice types are much more reliable and certainly more cuddly 

So glad to hear you are nearing the end of your treatment hun fingers crossed you get back to normal soon


----------



## dianchi (31 October 2013)

I wondered who Bridgette had been on the phone to, sisters gotta stick together! Poor Alice.

Sorry to say but had really strong memory of this when I read about Darcey and Dawn.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyIMLz_jRbI

Red haired fluzy will soon leave Ted with a broken heart, hopefully that's all if the lions are on the phone again..........


----------



## ElleSkywalker (31 October 2013)

I love that clip! Soo funny!!! 

Poor Alice. My baby boy is quite jealous, he lives with his mum, his sister & his 'grandma' the only totty who he can chat up is my Shetland who is far to matronly & titchy to be alluring. 

He would love Alice, especially her curves (often catch him singing Sir Mixalot, 'I like big butts & I cannot lie' tunelessly) so send her here for a 'holiday'


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 October 2013)

Ted is broken hearted already.  Found him in the corner by himself.  Tartlet and Alice together.  Not what I had expected but all was peaceful and no handbags were being thrown.  Ted is looking very sorry for himself and I have promised he can come in later for a cuddle.

My brick outhouse cob is currently out on exercise, much to her disgust and surprise.  She has been enjoying the idleness as much as I have been hating it.  A couple of friends arrived this morning, one of whom is a soldier fairly high up in the Blues and Royals, of course we all know the standards upheld in the equine divisions of the army don't we.  The last time the soldier rode on one of mine he was on the show horse, but he is retired now and I have seriously downgraded on quality.

One horse was coming from a neighbouring yard and is a fit, 17.3 gleaming hunter, the soldier looked on with approval, well at least until I handed him my cob !  who is 15.2 tall and wide, absolutely filthy, has an impressive beard and furry ears and is unclipped apart from her legs, which were done a month ago and now look like spiky tree trunks.

Add to that picture a tail that was pulled to within an inch of it's life but has not been touched all summer and a mane that was hogged in June when my hair began to drop out (we decided to go bald together !)  The cob is now sporting a 3" grown out hog with a tufty bit for a forelock.  I have an inch of grey fluff.

The soldiers face was a picture.  His friend, the owner of the gleaming hunter, asked him if he would be cleaning the cob up before hacking out.  Soldier commented that he was only on leave until Monday.  I stood there thinking ' you haven't seen the tack yet mate' !!

They are not back yet and I have a feeling the cob has run out of steam and the soldier is having to push her back in a wheelbarrow.  She cannot keep up with the long legged 17.3 anyway and will spend most of the time pulling faces and trying to bite his backside anyway.


----------



## Adopter (31 October 2013)

What a wonderful picture you paint, you and cob will emerge from the enforced rest and find exciting things to do!
So pleased to read you are nearly at the end of the long road, all the best for the final couple of weeks.


----------



## splashnutti1 (31 October 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted is broken hearted already.  Found him in the corner by himself.  Tartlet and Alice together.  Not what I had expected but all was peaceful and no handbags were being thrown.  Ted is looking very sorry for himself and I have promised he can come in later for a cuddle.

My brick outhouse cob is currently out on exercise, much to her disgust and surprise.  She has been enjoying the idleness as much as I have been hating it.  A couple of friends arrived this morning, one of whom is a soldier fairly high up in the Blues and Royals, of course we all know the standards upheld in the equine divisions of the army don't we.  The last time the soldier rode on one of mine he was on the show horse, but he is retired now and I have seriously downgraded on quality.

One horse was coming from a neighbouring yard and is a fit, 17.3 gleaming hunter, the soldier looked on with approval, well at least until I handed him my cob !  who is 15.2 tall and wide, absolutely filthy, has an impressive beard and furry ears and is unclipped apart from her legs, which were done a month ago and now look like spiky tree trunks.

Add to that picture a tail that was pulled to within an inch of it's life but has not been touched all summer and a mane that was hogged in June when my hair began to drop out (we decided to go bald together !)  The cob is now sporting a 3" grown out hog with a tufty bit for a forelock.  I have an inch of grey fluff.

The soldiers face was a picture.  His friend, the owner of the gleaming hunter, asked him if he would be cleaning the cob up before hacking out.  Soldier commented that he was only on leave until Monday.  I stood there thinking ' you haven't seen the tack yet mate' !!

They are not back yet and I have a feeling the cob has run out of steam and the soldier is having to push her back in a wheelbarrow.  She cannot keep up with the long legged 17.3 anyway and will spend most of the time pulling faces and trying to bite his backside anyway.
		
Click to expand...

LOL i can just imagine the soldeirs face, i am now in laughing to myself at my desk work colleagues think ive gone nuts hahaha!!! I just love the way you write your posts 

cobs rule 

extra hug for Ted from me  x


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 October 2013)

Just back from today's frying session to a message on the answer machine.  'Both horses went well, cob managed a two hundred yard canter, but was knackered before the final hill homeward.  Very hot by the time she got home but has had a bath and should be dry a week tomorrow.  Soldier shaken rather than stirred and taking a hot bath to (a) wash the layer of muck off that landed on him whilst he groomed her and (b) to ease his back pain caused by the cobs rather agricultural suspension'.

Oh well, at least she had a bit of exercise,  the only time she canters is when I shout tea time.  I suppose it is optimistic to hope the tack has had an army standard clean ?  On the plus side, the soldier is young, very fit, fearless and very good looking.  I wonder if he would like to get on Ted next year.  I could give him bed and breakfast for a month......


----------



## Adopter (31 October 2013)

I think you have found Ted a jockey!  They sound made for each other!


----------



## gmw (31 October 2013)

Love this thread. You have inspired me to ride my mare after feeling sorry for myself all summer. Thank you. Love Ted just my sort of horse Alice even more so.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 October 2013)

gmw said:



			Love this thread. You have inspired me to ride my mare after feeling sorry for myself all summer. Thank you. Love Ted just my sort of horse Alice even more so.
		
Click to expand...

Life is too short to feel sorry for oneself, and I am pleased I have been able to help get you going again.  By the way,  I have also felt sorry for myself most of the year !


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 November 2013)

Well Done Ted, you have just caused a divorce.

OH been at work since sparrow fart but still offers to come and help this evening.  He has been more than helpful throughout the nine long months that I have been next to useless, despite working long hours.

The checking of Alice, Ted and the chestnut tartlet reveals a 12' rail on the ground with six 6" nails begging to be stood on.  "You will have to mend that please"  OH wanders off grumbling about bxxxy horses, it's dark and raining, plus he is starving etc etc.  Disappears into the man shed, still mumbling and moaning, to get the tools.  Asked if he needed my help is answered with a terse 'no' and off he shuffles into the rain and wind.

Fifty minutes later he is not back and I have finished the stabled horses so I go to see what is going on.  The rail is up and mended but he is on his hands and knees in the grass alongside the fence with his mobile phone torch on.  Alice has her hooves over her ears because there are words that sweet girls should never hear flying about.  Apparently Ted helped with the DIY and tipped the box of nails over.......

OH in hot shower now, not a happy chappy ! I have ordered his favourite takeaway, put several cans of lager in the fridge and sky football on.  If the story of Ted ends here you know what has happened and we will both be found buried in the muck heap.


----------



## Adopter (2 November 2013)

Oh dear, what your OH has to put up with!

Magnet needed as essential tool box bit of kit. 
 Our two year olds keep finding ways to destroy O H preventative measures which never seem to stay in place, and have tried driving his precious red fergie tractor and destroying the woodshed.


----------



## MM&PP (3 November 2013)

Just say and read this whole thread whilst OH watches MOTD. 

Brilliant story - love a sad faced baby myself so loved reading about yours! 
Too young for screening (I think? Will google now) but will heed your advice. 

The end of all this horrible stuff is near - good luck and well done you.


----------



## teacups (9 November 2013)

Love the descriptions of the soldier experiencing the cob's agricultural suspension, and the arrival of the attractive redhead <g>

Has she gone now, and did she class it a good holiday? Has Ted got over it all?

You must be very near to the end of the hospital cookery class experience - they must have thoroughly zapped everything by now and would not pass masterchef by the sound of it. Are you planning to celebrate in suitable style?


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 November 2013)

teacups said:



			Love the descriptions of the soldier experiencing the cob's agricultural suspension, and the arrival of the attractive redhead <g>

Has she gone now, and did she class it a good holiday? Has Ted got over it all?

You must be very near to the end of the hospital cookery class experience - they must have thoroughly zapped everything by now and would not pass masterchef by the sound of it. Are you planning to celebrate in suitable style?
		
Click to expand...

Four sessions to go Teacups.  I have had enough, I am a pretty tough cookie but at the moment it's tears and tantrums.  Housebound again, under my arm is so burnt it has split, the chest wall and poorly boob is a mass of blisters, some open some not.  Sorry - moan over.

Just watching the Lord Mayors Show, I think the soldier is on parade this morning, he didn't want my cob - wonder why ?  Oh look at those shires drawing the coach, Ted could do that.

Ted is in a flux.  Started on bonfire night, he hid in Alice's new, very expensive, handbag, that annoyed her greatly.  He is such a wuss.  The ginger tartlet is still with him and on the other side of the fence are two more mares, both witches, so he is surrounded by four girls and it is driving him bonkers.  They had a home delivery the other night, lipstick, tights, weight watcher meals and anti ageing cream.  He was gutted, no bubble gum, chocolate or crisps.

My celebration plans include a peaceful week in a cottage in the west country with no appointments to keep.  Getting fitter and being able to get on and off the cob without help, being able to walk further than a few hundred yards without sitting down.  Shifting the steroid weight I have gained, which will let me get into a nice dress and accept the OH marriage proposal....


----------



## Adopter (9 November 2013)

You certainly have earned that week away.  Sending hugs and positive vibes for the final lap of your personal journey.


----------



## Ladyinred (9 November 2013)

I might be cutting off my nose to spite my face here, but, seriously this is too good to give away free. AA you should be writing a book.. it wouldn't even be too hard as you have this thread to draw from and expand on.

You are a naturally talented very funny and also very empathetic writer. I read a lot, and your style is great, far better than much of what is currently around. Think about it AA.. you might even make a fortune and be able to keep Ted in the style to which he would love to become accustomed!

Meanwhile thank you for sharing so much with us. xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 November 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			I might be cutting off my nose to spite my face here, but, seriously this is too good to give away free. AA you should be writing a book.. it wouldn't even be too hard as you have this thread to draw from and expand on.

You are a naturally talented very funny and also very empathetic writer. I read a lot, and your style is great, far better than much of what is currently around. Think about it AA.. you might even make a fortune and be able to keep Ted in the style to which he would love to become accustomed!

Meanwhile thank you for sharing so much with us. xx
		
Click to expand...

How lovely your words are, thank you so much.  I will think about it and would need more to go into a book, but my recovery and the breaking of Ted is coming.  I am sure Ted will provide us with lots more saga's whilst being broken and ridden away.  It looks like Ted has tooth ache as my friend has just reported the post and rail is being eaten.  Bonjela for the cart horse gone onto the shopping list.


----------



## alexandraj (9 November 2013)

Please please please write a book! I love reading this thread so much even my non-horsey mother loves it. It would DEFINITELY sell amongst the "equine community" - especially if some of the proceeds were towards a charity. 
You're an inspiration and on a bad bay when nothing is going right, I give myself a mental slap and say what would AA do? 

Hugs to you, and the herd xxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 November 2013)

alexandraj said:



			Please please please write a book! I love reading this thread so much even my non-horsey mother loves it. It would DEFINITELY sell amongst the "equine community" - especially if some of the proceeds were towards a charity. 
You're an inspiration and on a bad bay when nothing is going right, I give myself a mental slap and say what would AA do? 

Hugs to you, and the herd xxx
		
Click to expand...

Well at present AA is lay flat on her back, watching the racing and balancing the lap top on her ever expanding belly !!  now don't get doing that.  If I do the book the proceeds would be split between the ILPH and Cancer Research.

Poor Ted is in more trouble, Cruella DeVeal is coming home tomorrow.  That is Alice's mother and she hates Ted with a passion.  She left in April because I could not do foal watch and has been away ever since.  Ted never believed Alice's threats to set her mum on Ted, but it is about to come true.  Five mares and Ted, time to do a field shuffle I think.


----------



## Adopter (9 November 2013)

I think you need to find Ted a male companion!  He needs to be able to chill over a pint with a like  minded fella, never mind all these mares!

Yes please, a compilation of your stories of Ted and Alice's adventures would appeal to all ages!


----------



## Ladyinred (9 November 2013)

And with a swish of my magic wand.. a companion for Ted!! The perfect mentor and doubtless also more than willing to chill over that pint:

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...-1000-for-quick-sale-due-to-lack-of-time.html


And please note everyone is agreeing over the book.. how often do we all agree on HHO lol?


ETA Even your soldier would be proud to be seen on this one!


----------



## TrasaM (9 November 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			And with a swish of my magic wand.. a companion for Ted!! The perfect mentor and doubtless also more than willing to chill over that pint:

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...-1000-for-quick-sale-due-to-lack-of-time.html


And please note everyone is agreeing over the book.. how often do we all agree on HHO lol?


ETA Even your soldier would be proud to be seen on this one!
		
Click to expand...

Great choice of companion LIR. And as he's a more mature chap he will be able to guide poor Ted through his adolescent insecurities and would be able to give great advice on how to deal with the ladies.


----------



## wildwest (9 November 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			I might be cutting off my nose to spite my face here, but, seriously this is too good to give away free. AA you should be writing a book.. it wouldn't even be too hard as you have this thread to draw from and expand on.

You are a naturally talented very funny and also very empathetic writer. I read a lot, and your style is great, far better than much of what is currently around. Think about it AA.. you might even make a fortune and be able to keep Ted in the style to which he would love to become accustomed!

Meanwhile thank you for sharing so much with us. xx
		
Click to expand...

this 100% love your posts x


----------



## Ladyinred (9 November 2013)

As funny as Hovis, but written in the third person which I prefer (imagine what would happen if you gave Ted a voice :0 !) Also the very real story of your cancer battle runs through and is an inspiration to many.. on it's own I guess many could have written about the cancer, but threaded through with the hilarity which is Alice and Ted takes it to a far different level and would educate and encourage many people who think (as I did) 'it can never happen to me'

I applaud your choice of charities as well! xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 November 2013)

It's 17.2 LadyinRed! it's feet will be dustbin lids and it's gut cavernous, just think of the wind the pair of them would produce.  I would be taxed on emissions. My vet and farrier would have a fit of the vapours and my hayman would be booking a winter holiday in the med on the increased sums he would get from me.  OH would withdraw the offer of marriage if I add any more horses.  I bet the big lad is a lovely character though and I hope at that price he does not end up with a muppet.

Just had a walk round and seen them all which was nice and they were all careful around me, even Ted who looks like he is missing a front tooth.

If, Ted, Alice and I achieve nothing more through this thread other than persuading ladies to attend their scans we will be happy.


----------



## Ladyinred (9 November 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			It's 17.2 LadyinRed! it's feet will be dustbin lids and it's gut cavernous, just think of the wind the pair of them would produce.  I would be taxed on emissions. My vet and farrier would have a fit of the vapours and my hayman would be booking a winter holiday in the med on the increased sums he would get from me.  OH would withdraw the offer of marriage if I add any more horses.  I bet the big lad is a lovely character though and I hope at that price he does not end up with a muppet.

Just had a walk round and seen them all which was nice and they were all careful around me, even Ted who looks like he is missing a front tooth.

If, Ted, Alice and I achieve nothing more through this thread other than persuading ladies to attend their scans we will be happy.
		
Click to expand...

Taxed on emissions? Nooo. Just harness all that gas and sell it back to EDF or whoever.


----------



## Luci07 (9 November 2013)

Just nipped in for a quick update on how you and your menagerie were doing. Horrible about the blisters and poorly boob, but you are so near the end. What a spectacular and wonderful day your wedding will be as well. As for losing the weight from the steroids...give yourself a chance. Your weight will not be able to stay put once you just gets back to normal activity, let alone worry about a diet!! I have a bored baby 16.3 yak who I could deliver to you to add to your yard? He is finally allowed to trot and like most men, was all mouth and no trousers. Puffing pony on the way home. Little bit of ditch jumping to show me that he is feeling better ( not appreciated by myself as I am supposed to be offering moral support to a friend on her spooky horse!) would swap you for the smart soldier....


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 November 2013)

Have spent ages catching up on this thread. I definately agree 100% we need a book..!!! 
You are an inspirational lady...thank you so much for sharing


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 November 2013)

Hands off my soldier ! hope he doesn't read this, poor young man will never visit again, I am old enough to be his mother.  He wouldn't have time to waste on forums, far too busy cleaning all that harness and carriages.

Now on the subject of dieting, if I look hard enough I will find the OH's hidden stash of pringles, they need cider to wash them down and vast array of medicines I have to take might not agree with alcohol.  Decisions decisions !


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 November 2013)

Haven't posted on this thread before but have been following it avidly for a while.

AA, you write with real flair and I definitely agree that there is a book waiting to come out of this. There are the different strands of the tales you tell and it mixes great humour and the darker side of life, which you convey so well. You also allude to your job and might there be more material there too?

I am a good girl about going to breast screening, but you have given me the kick up the backside I needed about going for the smear tests. What's a few minutes of inconvenience and embarrassment compared with the alternative? 

Thinking of you as you have your last few radiation treatments.


----------



## dianchi (11 November 2013)

Hey Mrs glad to see you have been keeping your chin up whilst ive been away!

Last stretch now! Hope you have planned a treat for yourself!

Bridgette is envious of any male company as all she has is one broodmare and a pony for company!

And where can I purchase the book please?


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 November 2013)

dianchi said:



			Hey Mrs glad to see you have been keeping your chin up whilst ive been away!

Last stretch now! Hope you have planned a treat for yourself!

Bridgette is envious of any male company as all she has is one broodmare and a pony for company!

I don't know about chin up, but I have my arm up at the moment because it is too sore to put against my side.  Burns and blisters are so painful.  Three to go now.

A friends helpful child offered to ride my cob yesterday.  Wonderful as the cob is so short of work it is worrying.  Cob is a seriously big and powerful bird, 16st would be a walk in the park for her.  Child is 6st max but rides well and is not fazed by the grumpy mare who was becoming unimpressed with the child climbing on a box to get the saddle high enough.

She went out with another horse and told me where they were going, normally hour and 45min route.  They were back in an hour and ten, cob bounces into the yard with a smile nearly as wide as the child had.  Apparently the cob found a walk we did not know she possesses and produced an excellent extended trot up the hills.  I had to hide a smile when the this petite little girl got off a scruffy, unclipped barge of a horse and announced the cob was 'awesome'.  I did whisper to the cob not to get used to lightweights !!, things will change soon.

I attended the hospital this morning sporting a half closed and very red right eye.  The staff asked me about it and wandered off in a bemused state after being told a carthorse had come galloping down a very wet field to meet me this morning, had brake failure and showered me in xxxx, one clump of which hit me square in the eye.  They definitely don't know what to make of me.  My washing machine is dealing with the plastered clothes.  We could do with this rain stopping.

I think the book will happen when the breaking process starts, not sure why but I can see Ted being unconventional to put it mildly.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Adopter (11 November 2013)

Ted.&#8230;unconvential?  Look forward to the updates!!!

Good luck with your last week, then enjoy your break.


----------



## splashnutti1 (11 November 2013)

AdorableAlice said:





dianchi said:



			Hey Mrs glad to see you have been keeping your chin up whilst ive been away!

Last stretch now! Hope you have planned a treat for yourself!

Bridgette is envious of any male company as all she has is one broodmare and a pony for company!

I don't know about chin up, but I have my arm up at the moment because it is too sore to put against my side.  Burns and blisters are so painful.  Three to go now.

A friends helpful child offered to ride my cob yesterday.  Wonderful as the cob is so short of work it is worrying.  Cob is a seriously big and powerful bird, 16st would be a walk in the park for her.  Child is 6st max but rides well and is not fazed by the grumpy mare who was becoming unimpressed with the child climbing on a box to get the saddle high enough.

She went out with another horse and told me where they were going, normally hour and 45min route.  They were back in an hour and ten, cob bounces into the yard with a smile nearly as wide as the child had.  Apparently the cob found a walk we did not know she possesses and produced an excellent extended trot up the hills.  I had to hide a smile when the this petite little girl got off a scruffy, unclipped barge of a horse and announced the cob was 'awesome'.  I did whisper to the cob not to get used to lightweights !!, things will change soon.

I attended the hospital this morning sporting a half closed and very red right eye.  The staff asked me about it and wandered off in a bemused state after being told a carthorse had come galloping down a very wet field to meet me this morning, had brake failure and showered me in xxxx, one clump of which hit me square in the eye.  They definitely don't know what to make of me.  My washing machine is dealing with the plastered clothes.  We could do with this rain stopping.

I think the book will happen when the breaking process starts, not sure why but I can see Ted being unconventional to put it mildly.
		
Click to expand...

My gallant lad did exactly the same to me this morning! here i was all smug nipping down in my work clothes and wellies to turn out, usually he goes in and gets straight down to eating, ... not today... while i went back to fetch the old man to turn out big lad decided he was a race horse and was lapping the field, just as me and the old man reached the gate he hurtled towards us put in a massive spectacular skid stop in  the wet muddy puddle at the gate and splattered us both with very wet mud!!! ( on a good note at least he stopped before hitting the gate!!!!) cue lots of swearing and a mad rush home to change into yet more clean work clothes!!! horses .. who'd have em!!!

On another note hope your laste week isnt to bad. have a lovely break xxxxxx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Love (11 November 2013)

Hi AA, have just read this whole thread from start to finish (whilst i should have been writing my biochem assignment...) It has had me in fits of giggles but also near tears, especially reading the part about your illness. Ted is a credit to you and i second what others have said about the book - you have an amazing way of putting the words down! I am actually not that far from you i don't think, i am at uni in Worcester and can see Foregate Street station from my bedroom window! (didn't see Ted there though, must have missed him ) So if you ever need that crash test dummy let me know!

Not long now until the end of your radiation, i bet you can't wait! All the best and please keep writing! x


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 November 2013)

Love said:



			Hi AA, have just read this whole thread from start to finish (whilst i should have been writing my biochem assignment...) It has had me in fits of giggles but also near tears, especially reading the part about your illness. Ted is a credit to you and i second what others have said about the book - you have an amazing way of putting the words down! I am actually not that far from you i don't think, i am at uni in Worcester and can see Foregate Street station from my bedroom window! (didn't see Ted there though, must have missed him ) So if you ever need that crash test dummy let me know!

Not long now until the end of your radiation, i bet you can't wait! All the best and please keep writing! x
		
Click to expand...

Crash test dummy..............and in writing oh yes......you might just regret that comment in the spring !!!  do you have a parachute, life insurance, padding on your bottom, a warped sense of humour, all your own teeth ( I will buy you a gum shield), are you frightened of heights ? Ted grows a hand a week you know.  Pay will be all the sloe gin you can drink and chocolate biscuits.  I will save the extra pain killers the hospital gave me, we can mix them with the gin and you should be oblivious to any break dancing Ted might do.  They do work, I downed them with a bottle of Bulmers and a takeaway on Saturday, woke up 12 hours later ! naughty but blissful all the same.


----------



## Love (11 November 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Crash test dummy..............and in writing oh yes......you might just regret that comment in the spring !!!  do you have a parachute, life insurance, padding on your bottom, a warped sense of humour, all your own teeth ( I will buy you a gum shield), are you frightened of heights ? Ted grows a hand a week you know.  Pay will be all the sloe gin you can drink and chocolate biscuits.  I will save the extra pain killers the hospital gave me, we can mix them with the gin and you should be oblivious to any break dancing Ted might do.  They do work, I downed them with a bottle of Bulmers and a takeaway on Saturday, woke up 12 hours later ! naughty but blissful all the same.
		
Click to expand...

Deal! Where do I sign?


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 November 2013)

Join me raising a glass or three, I have done it, finished, the relief is massive and I am not, must not, will not, worry about the next scan.  They have fixed me.  Not for nothing have I spent almost a year being hacked at, poisoned, exhausted, in bed or head down the toilet, depressed and bald.  I have endured so many IV's I am no longer water tight.  I am now toasted, burnt and blistered.  I am in love with Flamazine cream, it is so soothing and yes it is the same stuff we use for mud fever so if I run out I will raid the back of the vet's truck.

Two weeks and I will be climbing onto the cob, six weeks and I will need a comb, wish the head hair would grow as quickly as my blooming gorilla legs are.  Back to work in the new year, there will be two 5.30's in a day, that will be a shock to the system !  Come to think about it I have had plenty of days when I have not seen 5.30 of any kind.

Thank you to you all for the kind words, both on the thread and privately. The support has been very special. There was one of you that saw through my post back in March when I asked if anyone had kept riding and looking after their horses whilst going through chemotherapy, I claimed my friend was facing treatment.  It was a fib but I was desperate for inspiration.  The answer to the question is 'kind of'.  I did ride occasionally, I did care for them more than I had expected and being able to get to the horses was a real driver to get me through it all, or was it because I am such a stubborn old  bat as my OH calls me !

With luck the winter will be kind and the youngsters will winter out.  Spring will arrive and they will be broken and a whole new chapter will begin.


----------



## Luci07 (14 November 2013)

3 glasses AA.. Even if you won't play ball and share your solider boy... 

I have sat back, read your story and followed you, and quietly applauded your courage. Oh I am sure you had days when you didn't feel like that but you did keep going.. On the basis that a couple of days of being properly Ill makes me seriously want to give up the will to live. 

So make it bubbly  and look forward to a well deserved Christmas...oh and you can have the yak FOC with no swaps..


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 November 2013)

Cheers, AA! 

So pleased that you have finally completed your treatments. All to look forward to now.


----------



## Adopter (14 November 2013)

Here's to you AA you are an inspirational lady and I wish you all the best from now on.  I hope you enjoy a break before you step back into the daily routine of early mornings before work.
I look forward to reading the further adventures of Ted and Alice, and hope you have some adventures with your cob this winter. Please winter be kind to us all.


----------



## Arizahn (14 November 2013)

(~)
    ][


This is meant to be a big celebratory drink!  Congratulations and here's to the future!


----------



## TrasaM (14 November 2013)

Cheers AA xx hoping all the nasty chemicals leave your system soon and get your energy back.
Two of my brothers were treated for cancer a year ago.  One had bladder cancer the other bowel. Happy to report that both are doing well.
Get well soon xx


----------



## Elvis (14 November 2013)

Massive congratulations AA. Your journey has been completely inspirational. And your tales of Ted and Alice are so enjoyable to read. 
Just think of all you have to look forward to now- riding your cob again, a fantastic cancer free Xmas, and then backing Ted and Alice. 
I am so pleased that your treatment is over. 

And if you are getting impatient for your hair to grow there is a shampoo and conditioner you can buy from Boots called Fast. It encourages increased hair growth. And it's main claim to the market is being suitable for cancer patients. Might be worth looking up, I use it and believe my hair has finally started growing after years of doing nothing.


----------



## Clare85 (14 November 2013)

I haven't commented on this thread before but I am an avid follower, and a bit of a fan I have to say. Just felt the need to comment this evening to say that I'm so glad for you that this chapter of your life is over! Thank you for sharing your journey with us , it has been so wonderful to feel your positivity through your posts, despite the fact you must have been going through hell - you really are an inspiration. Looking forward to more updates re. Ted and Alice. Here's to the future!! Enjoy!


----------



## hayinamanger (14 November 2013)

I'm so pleased you are done with all the treatment, AA, I can feel your relief.  After all you have been through this year, backing the mighty Ted will be a walk in the park.


----------



## sandi_84 (14 November 2013)

Aw AA so so pleased you've finished your treatment!  Well done you!  xXx


----------



## Doormouse (14 November 2013)

I am another who has followed your story of Ted and your cancer with laughter, tears and huge respect. So very pleased to hear the treatment is finally done and that life can begin to return to normal for you. 

You are clearly a very courageous person and I'm sure that your sense of humour and determination will have helped to see off this horrid disease. All the very best and I will continue to look forward to every stage of The adventures of Ted and Alice.


----------



## Mince Pie (15 November 2013)

Cheers! Onwards and upwards from here


----------



## splashnutti1 (15 November 2013)

Big congratulations to you hun! things can only get better now  

Big glass off bubbly to you xx


----------



## teacups (15 November 2013)

Well done for making it through the treatment. When is that scan?

Those blisters and burnt skin sound so, so painful. Yowzers. 

Hope your poor body can begin to heal now - that break in the cottage without appointments sounds like a good start (not your own home, preferably  ). 

Here's to a better year ahead: <pop!> <clink> (= sound of champagne bottle opening + toast) What was that about a wedding? <g>


----------



## dianchi (15 November 2013)

Yay!

So please to see this and you being you upbeat!

Im sooooooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to breaking/backing next year  we can do show and tell on the bruises


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 November 2013)

teacups said:



			Well done for making it through the treatment. When is that scan?

Those blisters and burnt skin sound so, so painful. Yowzers. 

Hope your poor body can begin to heal now - that break in the cottage without appointments sounds like a good start (not your own home, preferably  ). 

Here's to a better year ahead: <pop!> <clink> (= sound of champagne bottle opening + toast) What was that about a wedding? <g>
		
Click to expand...

Don't know, guessing 3 months.  I need to be a lot more comfortable than I am now to manage any sort of scan !  I see the surgeon just before Christmas so probably be told then.  Wedding not until I have downed a few dress sizes, it won't be a white wedding but I refuse to go to Evans for my frock ! and my hair needs to decide what is happending.  OH is presently calling me Tufty.  I have dark sides and a white streak in the middle at the moment, won't be long before I look like a badgers bottom.

Fitness training started this morning, carried full buckets instead of half filled and loaded the barrow a bit higher.  Well, it's a start !  Diet was on track until someone arrived at the yard with a huge box of celebratory  chocolates for me this morning.  At The Races Review and Terrys All Gold anyone ?

Ted is now living with the Mother in Law from hell, Alice's mum.  Interestingly he does not barge the gate as I walk over to see them.  The old mare is at the gate and Ted is six paces behind her. I think she might have had 'words'.   Can't wait to get started with him and Alice in the spring.  Ted will be very willing and keen to please me but will remain befuddled throughout the process.  Alice has already downloaded the Employment Rights Act, joined a union and completed her annual leave request card.

Thank you for the lovely messages.


----------



## dianchi (15 November 2013)

Gotta love a dominant mare! Might be the making of him!

Nooooooo Alice don't do that! Think of all the parties you will get to go to! Might even have to arrange some sibling meet up- possibly the hunter show next year, girls can show their bums off with pride!


----------



## teacups (15 November 2013)

Tufty the badger, sounds cute...<g>...but ouch, yes, can imagine the thought of a scan would not be a joy.

Re weddings and scrubbing up: there is a great thread somewhere called 'operation polish a turd' or something like it :biggrin3:

Poor Ted: look forward to hearing how the m-i-l is educating him. You could of course tell Alice to concentrate on reading the chapters headed 'written and final warnings', and 'gross misconduct'.


----------



## Jinx94 (15 November 2013)

Congrats on getting through treatment and staying so strong throughout!

Can't wait to hear/read more about yours, Ted and Alice's adventures!  xx


----------



## ridefast (15 November 2013)

Congratulations on getting through treatment! Can't wait to read the next chapter. And if your crash dummy.. er.. crashes, I'll stand in as replacement. I doubt he'll know I'm there though.


----------



## BWa (15 November 2013)

Clare85 said:



			I haven't commented on this thread before but I am an avid follower, and a bit of a fan I have to say. Just felt the need to comment this evening to say that I'm so glad for you that this chapter of your life is over! Thank you for sharing your journey with us , it has been so wonderful to feel your positivity through your posts, despite the fact you must have been going through hell - you really are an inspiration. Looking forward to more updates re. Ted and Alice. Here's to the future!! Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

I could have written this myself. Followed this from the start but not commented til now. Tears of joy, laughter and sadness have been shed. All for an inspirational stranger on a forum. Thanks AA.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 November 2013)

I've only just caught up with this!
So pleased you've come through it and can now focus on the future.


----------



## harvgj19 (15 November 2013)

Congratulations AA. I hope 2014 will be a fantastic year for you, Alice and Ted. Looking forward to continued updates on this wonderful thread.


----------



## Foxy O (16 November 2013)

Congratulations AA, I only found this thread 10 days ago and have been reading it in every spare moment I have had. At one point my OH had closed down my computer and I couldn't find this thread for a while and I panicked as I hadn't got to the end. I have laughed and cried in equal amounts and am so glad you have got through it. I think your book should be written in the Bridget Jones diaries style (1st book), that way it wouldn't lose your character shinning through it. Mind you I can't see Alice smoking and drinking heavily when she is fed up but I can picture her with a large tub of Ben and Gerry's trying to cheer herself up  I can't wait for the next sequel 

Can't wait to hear about the wedding and am wondering if Ted will be an usher with Alice as a bridesmaid


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 November 2013)

It has been an exciting Saturday.  The hunt was local so the rabble all came indoors.  Sound carries well on a still sunny day which resulted in the big horse spending the afternoon break dancing in box one and the ginger tartlet having a dizzy fit in box 5.  Ted and Alice were parked between the stressed out pair.  Alice looked a bit wide eyed but as usual her stomach took over and the haynet had to be demolished, Ted went to bed but even he could not sleep through the strange noises so he came to the door.  Sleep took over again but this time with his head over the door and his lip so droopy I considered getting a broom to balance it on.

With time on our hands I decided to do some Ted taming so we disappeared into the barn and Ted was introduced to some driving harness.  Nice jangly harness which Ted viewed with suspicion but allowed me to drape it on him, eventually  I did it up, including the balance strap and he was soon lunging, in walk with excellent halts and walk ons.  He is not mouthed so it is all done off a headcollar.  I even managed to get behind him and manage a reasonable attempt at long lining him on the single line.

Now our barn has yorkshire boarding on the top half and the sun was sinking and putting shiny strips on the floor which Ted was huffing and puffing at.  I told him to get a grip and reminded him that when Carl Hester is on him at some far flung world championships he would be required to ignore distractions.   Hmmmm, an unconvinced Ted suddenly launched into a carthorse capriole and the driving harness had a good old creak and crack, good job I had the breast girth on !  He landed, all four feet jammed together trying to avoid stepping on a shiny bit and then had a good bronc before trying to get behind me to hide.  God help him when he sees a flower pot, Carl is going to need super glue.


----------



## Adopter (24 November 2013)

Ted's adventure sounds hilarious!  Glad you had the strength to stay upright around him!


----------



## Luce85 (24 November 2013)

I have only just found this thread last night but read from beginning to now, and loved every minute. Congratulations, really pleased for you, love hearing the adventures of Ted too!! xx


----------



## ridefast (24 November 2013)

Brave Ted, those strips of light are portals to other worlds. Worlds with no food.


----------



## TrasaM (24 November 2013)

ridefast said:



			Brave Ted, those strips of light are portals to other worlds. Worlds with no food.
		
Click to expand...


It's tough being Ted.


----------



## Maesfen (24 November 2013)

Wonderful news AA, so very pleased for you.  Talk about being a stubborn old bird, lol.  Hunting next year on Mrs Cob then?


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 November 2013)

TrasaM said:




It's tough being Ted.
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me, you are all supposed to be on my side not his !

He spent the night inside, I told him it was so we could do more Ted training this morning.  In reality I just could not be xxxed to walk over the field to turn him out last night.  His straw bed was totally undisturbed this morning apart from a large Ted shape in the middle.  He must have a sleeping disease of some kind.  I reckon he grows when he is asleep, he is around 16.2 now and the string tells me there is loads to go yet.  I have to use 2 hands to measure his bone now and my fingers only just meet.  He sure would make a lot of sausages.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 November 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Wonderful news AA, so very pleased for you.  Talk about being a stubborn old bird, lol.  Hunting next year on Mrs Cob then?
		
Click to expand...

Well it's funny you should mention that, I have had an invitation from the Masters.  Diet needed for coat and boots though.

Master and huntsman called in the other day and were very taken by Mrs Cob, muttering about not seeing proper boned cobs very often.  Bet they don't think the same when they realise she is a go through rather than over type of girl.


----------



## doriangrey (24 November 2013)

Haven't commented for a while but still reading.  So glad you are over the worst, you are very brave.  As for Ted, I read that Seabiscuit used to sleep a lot - maybe he's dreaming he's a race horse!  Please do continue with your story, I can't wait to see how Alice and Ted progress


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 November 2013)

doriangrey said:



			Haven't commented for a while but still reading.  So glad you are over the worst, you are very brave.  As for Ted, I read that Seabiscuit used to sleep a lot - maybe he's dreaming he's a race horse!  Please do continue with your story, I can't wait to see how Alice and Ted progress 

Click to expand...

Thank you.  Annoyingly I am not recovering as quickly as I want to.  The radiation has burnt me big time and even though I am a week on from the final session it keeps working for 14 days before any improvement is seen.  Still cannot ride and all my horses hear me say is 'put your head down' or 'head still, don't bump me'.  I cannot reach up because under my arm is burnt and tight.  A plus is the vast amount of Flamizine I have persuaded the doctor to prescribe, it's the same stuff as we use for mud fever - could be useful just now.


----------



## Bluedaisys (24 November 2013)

Have just sat and read this thread. Loved it!! Scared the life out the cat on my lap as I spat tea all over laughing (when Ted got chased by the Ginger Heifer!) 
Well done on finishing treatment. keeping up with your tribe whilst going through it all, so inspirational!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 November 2013)

Just heading for a glass of wine and a Sunday afternoon snooze, phone call to tell me Alice has cut herself in the field.  It is all post and rail for heavens sake.  Heaving myself off the sofa.


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 November 2013)

Laughing at Ted's antics with the sunbeams! 

Hope Alice's cut is minor.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 November 2013)

Well done Alice, that is your pocket money gone and you are going to need to apply for a loan from Ted.

Smack on the fetlock joint and bleeding well, although no yellow fluid to be seen I don't take chances with joints.  Naughty girl needed some happy juice and once she was away with the fairies the vet found a nasty wound, luckily the flap is above the wound so it will drain well.  Too wide to stitch so she has a smart green bandage on, pain relief and anti b's.  Doesn't look like the joint is involved but time will tell and fingers crossed.  Blooming horses.


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 November 2013)

Oh blimey, what a palaver. Alice, your mum did not need you to do this.

Hope she heals well and soon.


----------



## Gazen (24 November 2013)

Alice!  We need to have a little chat about self harming!  It is just not the right thing to do.  Seriously though, hope the wound heals cleanly and the anti b's do their job!


----------



## Bigbenji (24 November 2013)

Ouchy! Hope she's ok.


----------



## Arizahn (24 November 2013)

Get well soon Alice, and I hope your own recovery goes well too, OP!


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 November 2013)

Alice is officially on the sick.  Ted went to Tesco earlier and bought her grapes, flowers, and the Jungle Book DVD.  She was not impressed and wanted a box of Thorntons, a tube of Pringles and Fifty Shades of Grey.

She has been seen this morning and was very polite which was a relief because she was very wary with last nights duty vet. This morning, when asked if she had a poorly leg, she picked it up and handed to the vet.

Thankfully the joint does not seem to be compromised, I have had a sleepless night worrying about joint flushes etc.  I have walked and re walked her paddock and cannot find anything she could have done it on.  Typical isn't it, I am OCD about field safety.  I just hope her lightweight show cob career has not ended before it began.  I have gone soft in my old age and just bought her some toys, she is going to be in for a while.


----------



## dianchi (25 November 2013)

Bridgette can send up her mirror that she had when she was on box rest if alice would like it? Of course Bridgette would like to deliver it but have pointed out that ted is alice's and not to be pinched- and which point she lost interest at travelling im afraid!

Get well soon alice!


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 November 2013)

So glad that the patient is as well as can be expected.

I am afraid to tell you, though, that you are bringing her up wrong . She is too mollycoddled. Extensive experience has shown me that horses who are kept in fields full of barbed wire, galvanised sheets and ragwort seem to escape scot free. Those owners who scrutinise their property for any possible hazards get all the aggro, it seems.

All the best and I hope her future showing career is unaffected.

ETA. Another item to add to the 'how much does it cost to breed a foal thread' is that it also depends on how many times it decides to act on the built in death wish that all young horses seem to possess.....


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 November 2013)

dianchi said:



			Bridgette can send up her mirror that she had when she was on box rest if alice would like it? Of course Bridgette would like to deliver it but have pointed out that ted is alice's and not to be pinched- and which point she lost interest at travelling im afraid!

Get well soon alice!
		
Click to expand...

I have just googled stable mirrors.  Will pm you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 November 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			So glad that the patient is as well as can be expected.

I am afraid to tell you, though, that you are bringing her up wrong . She is too mollycoddled. Extensive experience has shown me that horses who are kept in fields full of barbed wire, galvanised sheets and ragwort seem to escape scot free. Those owners who scrutinise their property for any possible hazards get all the aggro, it seems.

.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly what the vet said this morning.  We use a UK chaser ride locally and go past a farm full of horses grazing amongst every obstacle known to to man.  Rusty machinery, slack pig wire, scrap cars etc, I break out into a cold sweat every time I see them.


----------



## OldNag (25 November 2013)

Get Well Soon, Alice! 
I suspect Ted will not like it if Alice has to stay in while he's out.  Gotta love him though for trying with the grapes and Jungle Book.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 December 2013)

Ted has been immensely brave today and wants to tell everybody how macho he is.  He didn't move when a nice lady pushed a needle into his stuffing muttering something about a health check.  No tears or tantrums and even Alice was impressed at Ted's manliness, she did omit telling him that she cried when hers was done though.

Alice's wound is healing beautifully and her showing career is still on track thanks to her wonderful vet.  Ted is relieved his girlfriend is not blemished and bought her another get well present, a Likit Tongue Twister toy complete with two candycane flavour licks, (what - who thinks of these things !)

It is bright red and Alice was not impressed, it clashes with her bright bay coat and is childish.  She actually wanted a Birkin handbag and nude Jimmy Choos's.  She compromised and has a himalayan salt lick instead.

Ted told her she was ungrateful and put the likit toy into his stable but despite me explaining that he needed to lick it gently he could not quite grasp the idea so he resorted to giving it an almighty shove and getting it spinning flat out, he then just stuck his tongue out in the hope he would make contact with the furiously spinning ball.  Somehow I cannot see him troubling MENSA any time soon.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted told her she was ungrateful and put the likit toy into his stable but despite me explaining that he needed to lick it gently he could not quite grasp the idea so he resorted to giving it an almighty shove and getting it spinning flat out, he then just stuck his tongue out in the hope he would make contact with the furiously spinning ball.  Somehow I cannot see him troubling MENSA any time soon.
		
Click to expand...

This has had me laughing so much that the dog got up from beside the fire to check that I was alright!

Great news too that Alice is mending well.


----------



## Adopter (1 December 2013)

Good news that Alice's show career is still on!

I am sure Ted will enjoy life without qualifying for MENSA!


----------



## Hetsmum (2 December 2013)

Oh bless Ted.  He reminds me of my cob.......best way into a treat ball.......smash it with your foot!  Glad Alice is on the mend and you are sounding very much back on your feet x


----------



## TrasaM (2 December 2013)

PAH! Who needs brains when you've got brawn.   and well done Ted for being big and brave. Hope you're also mending AA and the burns and inflation are clearing up. X


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 December 2013)

Hetsmum said:



			Oh bless Ted.  He reminds me of my cob.......best way into a treat ball.......smash it with your foot!  Glad Alice is on the mend and you are sounding very much back on your feet x
		
Click to expand...

Even better than being back on my feet I got on my horse this morning, yah, I did it at long last.  My confidence is at an all time low, it was a struggle on the few times on managed to ride through the chemotherapy in the summer and now with a huge gap during radiation I have hit rock bottom.

The cob is safe, a tad green but steady enough, bless her she looked totally bemused as I tacked her up.  Her normal gear is a GP saddle and plain cavesson bridle with a nathe straight bar snaffle.  This morning she sported a rubber pelham in case she ran off with me, a five point breast plate to be used as handlebars for me, draw reins god knows why, and for the first time in 40 years of riding I wore a body protector.  The cob thought she was going around Badminton and pointed out that with her build it would take several hours rather than minutes and a lunch break would be required !

Between us we were so restricted that the 30 minute block turned into a 45 minute shuffle and a combined sigh of relief when we undressed outselves.  I am now trying to persuade my muscles it was a good idea and she is stuffing haylage.


----------



## splashnutti1 (2 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Even better than being back on my feet I got on my horse this morning, yah, I did it at long last.  My confidence is at an all time low, it was a struggle on the few times on managed to ride through the chemotherapy in the summer and now with a huge gap during radiation I have hit rock bottom.

The cob is safe, a tad green but steady enough, bless her she looked totally bemused as I tacked her up.  Her normal gear is a GP saddle and plain cavesson bridle with a nathe straight bar snaffle.  This morning she sported a rubber pelham in case she ran off with me, a five point breast plate to be used as handlebars for me, draw reins god knows why, and for the first time in 40 years of riding I wore a body protector.  The cob thought she was going around Badminton and pointed out that with her build it would take several hours rather than minutes and a lunch break would be required !

Between us we were so restricted that the 30 minute block turned into a 45 minute shuffle and a combined sigh of relief when we undressed outselves.  I am now trying to persuade my muscles it was a good idea and she is stuffing haylage.
		
Click to expand...

awwww well done hun its a step in the right direction.

Sounds like you have a great mare bless her  i have a confidence issue and find wearing my body protector really helps 

Hope you dont ache to much xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Adopter (2 December 2013)

Great news there is nothing wrong with a bit of insurance none of us bounce as well as we get older!
Hope muscles are not too bad tomorrow!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 December 2013)

Adopter said:



			Great news there is nothing wrong with a bit of insurance none of us bounce as well as we get older!
Hope muscles are not too bad tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Flat on my back, electric blanket on, Votarol rubbed in, racing on, glass of wine and packet of peanuts.

It's going to be a fair old shock when I return to work just now !  Need to find the will to ride again in the morning, once I get going again I will be ok.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 December 2013)

Great that you managed a ride today, and whilst a body protector was a very good idea confidence wise, I imagine that it was restrictive on your post radiation recovering anatomy?

Bless your cob! Mine is the absolute double of her. He came with the factory fitted comfort suspension option which I believe is available as an optional retrofit upgrade to models kitted out with the agricultural variant, subject to some retuning.....


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			Great that you managed a ride today, and whilst a body protector was a very good idea confidence wise, I imagine that it was restrictive on your post radiation recovering anatomy?

Bless your cob! Mine is the absolute double of her. He came with the factory fitted comfort suspension option which I believe is available as an optional retrofit upgrade to models kitted out with the agricultural variant, subject to some retuning.....
		
Click to expand...

Ow, peanuts in the keyboard !  The body protector was tight, as are all of my garments at the moment, so not only did it press on the sore boob it all also cut my breathing off.

I will return the cob to Massey Ferguson and ask for new suspension arms, not air suspension we don't want any rumbles above the ground do we.


----------



## dianchi (2 December 2013)

Well done you!

Well done mrs cob for putting up with "safety" precautions 

Careful you will start planning next years backing...........


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 December 2013)

dianchi said:



			Careful you will start planning next years backing...........
		
Click to expand...

Well now you mention it.  The backing of Ted will be under way fairly soon.  Given his size and anxiety I have decided to get going with the process early.  I have acquired a very light weight friend who is willing to do the leaning over etc, her name is Trudy Trollope.  I do need to get Trudy a pair of overalls before she comes onto the yard.  We have a footpath adjacent to the barn where Ted will be getting to know Trudy and I dare not risk any old dears walking past and seeing Trudy on Ted.  Does anyone have a bicycle pump I could borrow.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (8 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Well now you mention it.  The backing of Ted will be under way fairly soon.  Given his size and anxiety I have decided to get going with the process early.  I have acquired a very light weight friend who is willing to do the leaning over etc, her name is Trudy Trollope.  I do need to get Trudy a pair of overalls before she comes onto the yard.  We have a footpath adjacent to the barn where Ted will be getting to know Trudy and I dare not risk any old dears walking past and seeing Trudy on Ted.  Does anyone have a bicycle pump I could borrow.
		
Click to expand...

 

Hysterical!

Lets hope she doesn't get a puncture at an inopportune moment or they'll both be in orbit, her and Ted together!


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 December 2013)

Best choose a windless day for Ted's introduction to Trudy Trollope, I think!

When you are looking for a real jockey to start leaning over Ted, how about seeing if Leighton Aspell is free? He seems to have some good stickability (I saw his winning ride on Deep Trouble at Sandown yesterday). Backing Ted would be a walk in the park compared to that!


----------



## Adopter (8 December 2013)

LittleBlackMule said:



 

Hysterical!

Lets hope she doesn't get a puncture at an inopportune moment or they'll both be in orbit, her and Ted together!
		
Click to expand...

I can't stop laughing at the thought of an explosion
Love the name TT, what colour overalls is she going to model?


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 December 2013)

LittleBlackMule said:



 

Hysterical!

Lets hope she doesn't get a puncture at an inopportune moment or they'll both be in orbit, her and Ted together!
		
Click to expand...

I think Ted will go into orbit when he sees her anyway !  My OH said if we cut the hair off Ted would be fine because he has been used to seeing me bald all summer !

I saw Leighton Aspell too, amazing ride.  Trudy will be wearing pink overalls and may have to have a little sand in her pants to weight her down a bit.  We do Ted's training in a barn and he produces enough wind to frighten anyone.  Trudy has an alarmed look on her face anyway so she will be fine.


----------



## Ladyinred (8 December 2013)

Yes!! Signed in to HHO and theres a Ted update.. made my day.

Trudy Trollope.. is he deliberately trying to make poor Alice jealous! Are these tactics designed to make her keener?

Thank you AA, I needed a good laugh.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 December 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Yes!! Signed in to HHO and theres a Ted update.. made my day.

Trudy Trollope.. is he deliberately trying to make poor Alice jealous! Are these tactics designed to make her keener?

Thank you AA, I needed a good laugh.
		
Click to expand...

There's a thought, better keep Alice away from Trudy Trollope she might stick a pin in her.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (8 December 2013)

I feel I need some sort of text/facebook notification every time there is a new Ted update.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 December 2013)

ClobellsandBaubles said:



			I feel I need some sort of text/facebook notification every time there is a new Ted update.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed!

It's rather funny that no one has enquired further as what Trudy Trollope's real target market is. Everyone seems to know.......  !!

Btw, AA, how is Alice? How long before she can be turned out again?


----------



## Ladyinred (8 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			Indeed!

It's rather funny that no one has enquired further as what Trudy Trollope's real target market is. Everyone seems to know.......  !!

Btw, AA, how is Alice? How long before she can be turned out again?
		
Click to expand...

I think asking for a pump probably gave us all a clue  Hilarious, would love to be a fly on the wall when Ted meets 'her'.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 December 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			I think asking for a pump probably gave us all a clue  Hilarious, would love to be a fly on the wall when Ted meets 'her'.
		
Click to expand...

The camera will be there.  Trudy Trollope is going visiting to Auslanders Alf first to learn how to change the diagonal, leg yield and good old 'around the world',  she will most certainly need overalls on for that exercise.  Hope Alf doesn't do any dropped shoulders, whiz rounds or rumbles with her I don't want her getting all windy and nervous, I can do that all by myself.

Alice is doing really well, the wound is clean, no filling and she is sound.  She is being turned out in the barn at the moment and hopefully the field in a few days, she is still bandaged at the moment and no proud flesh has occurred.

Trudy Trollope came from Amazon at great cost, £5.49 free shipping she even had a free catalogue with her, Ted put it under his bed.  We could not stretch to the equine dummy rider model, they are very expensive.  I am sure Trudy with a bit of sand in her wellies and knickers will do the job just as well. I won't be lunging or long reining, all I need to do is get Ted to accept something sitting behind and above him.  He has always had issues with being touched on his crest and top of his head although this is improving.  I am hoping Trudy will help desensitise the horse and get him used to something human shaped, climbing all over him.  I have had to improvise and invent different ways of persuading Ted that life is good from the very beginning, most things have worked, hope Trudy does as well.


----------



## TrasaM (8 December 2013)

Ok..so you knew it had to happen; someone was going to google inflatable dolls to see what Trixie La Troloppe looks like. You'd never believe what I found instead and it provides the solution to dressing up Trixie .. It's a fancy dress of an inflatable doll so instead of dressing Trixie you get Ted used to her nakedness then when it comes to getting on you don the nakid lady costume.  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inflatable-...5477&sr=8-2&keywords=A+adult+inflatable+woman


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 December 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Ok..so you knew it had to happen; someone was going to google inflatable dolls to see what Trixie La Troloppe looks like. You'd never believe what I found instead and it provides the solution to dressing up Trixie .. It's a fancy dress of an inflatable doll so instead of dressing Trixie you get Ted used to her nakedness then when it comes to getting on you don the nakid lady costume.  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inflatable-...5477&sr=8-2&keywords=A+adult+inflatable+woman

Click to expand...

Far too expensive and it would not fit me, I have not had a figure like that for 30 years.


----------



## dianchi (8 December 2013)

Love the idea AA and oddly not the least surprised 

Glad to hear Alice is on the mend I'm sure she will take the pics of Ted and Miss TT!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 December 2013)

He is going free to a bad home again.

Caught him and Alice's mum this morning and led the pair together, I was most impressed with Ted he struggles with being led on his right side but was excellent this morning.

All down hill from there, he gives Alice's likit spinning toy thing a good bashing and manages to get the lick out and fling it over the door onto the gravel, where is disintegrates into a million pieces, that made Alice cry, it was her favourite flavour Candy Cane.  Ted was unrepentant and muttering 'fattening'.

The farrier arrives and Alice stands like a little angel, despite having been locked for a fortnight.  Alice's mum is done and I feel a deep glow of embarrassment on my face as the farrier parts the copious amount of feathers and reveals some rather long feet.  'There are feet under those feathers you know', I grovel and offer tea and chocolate biscuits.

Ted decides he has never seen the farrier before, or his apron and box of tools.  Now my dear farrier has spent an awful lot of time with Ted in the 18 months since he arrived and the last time he was done he was a really good boy.  Ted was decidedly rude, the farrier was sweating and I got so hot I removed my very smart fur hat (one of those lovely Cheltenham racing suede and fur types), I put it on the post in the box and forgot it.  Ted finished along with various threats of sausages and I go home.  I have just done the yard and found my hat has been thoroughly plucked.


----------



## Adopter (9 December 2013)

I have never had a plucked hat, perhaps Ted is starting a new fashion.


----------



## ridefast (9 December 2013)

Oh dear, naughty Ted! I'm sure he's just having a backwards day.


----------



## dianchi (10 December 2013)

Opppps, Norty Ted!


----------



## PolarSkye (10 December 2013)

I'm sorry, but any horse that can pluck a hat is right up there among my favourites - them's major skillz .

P


----------



## PolarSkye (10 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Even better than being back on my feet I got on my horse this morning, yah, I did it at long last.  My confidence is at an all time low, it was a struggle on the few times on managed to ride through the chemotherapy in the summer and now with a huge gap during radiation I have hit rock bottom.

The cob is safe, a tad green but steady enough, bless her she looked totally bemused as I tacked her up.  Her normal gear is a GP saddle and plain cavesson bridle with a nathe straight bar snaffle.  This morning she sported a rubber pelham in case she ran off with me, a five point breast plate to be used as handlebars for me, draw reins god knows why, and for the first time in 40 years of riding I wore a body protector.  The cob thought she was going around Badminton and pointed out that with her build it would take several hours rather than minutes and a lunch break would be required !

Between us we were so restricted that the 30 minute block turned into a 45 minute shuffle and a combined sigh of relief when we undressed outselves.  I am now trying to persuade my muscles it was a good idea and she is stuffing haylage.
		
Click to expand...

Hurrah!  How wonderful to read   .

P


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 December 2013)

PolarExpress said:



			Hurrah!  How wonderful to read   .

P
		
Click to expand...

It has got even better - I trotted this morning, don't know who was more surprised the cob or me.


----------



## dianchi (10 December 2013)

Hehehehehe

Glad your having fun!


----------



## PolarSkye (10 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			It has got even better - I trotted this morning, don't know who was more surprised the cob or me.
		
Click to expand...

Yay .  Badders next?

P


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			It has got even better - I trotted this morning, don't know who was more surprised the cob or me.
		
Click to expand...

 That's fantastic! There'll be no stopping you now! I take it that you managed to breathe whilst you rode today?


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			That's fantastic! There'll be no stopping you now! I take it that you managed to breathe whilst you rode today?
		
Click to expand...

Just about !  We are quite a sight, the cob remains unclipped and being RID x Clyde you can just imagine what she looks like.  I have given up chipping the mud off and we amble along in a dust cloud.  She kept asking to stretch but I fear she might tread on her beard.  Her hog is now 4 inches long and bolt upright, her once pulled tail looks like a christmas tree and her belly swings in rhythm with mine.  She puffs and grunts and I wheeze.

Then there is the getting off saga.  I cannot hit my front on the saddle or stretch my right arm.  So it goes something like this....put your head down, horse puts its head up and round, no, I did not say do you want a polo, put your head down please (she has a massive crest and is very upright in her stance).  I ended up putting her on the lawn and letting her graze, then I could lean forward and push myself away from her as I jumped off.  Honestly we are like Penelope and Kipper cartoons.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 December 2013)

Haha brilliant! 

Mrs Cob does not need to be shiny clean to do your job at the moment, and I am very impressed with the resourceful way that you managed a not too uncomfortable dismount! It's just great that you are actually riding again.


----------



## Adopter (10 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			Haha brilliant! 

Mrs Cob does not need to be shiny clean to do your job at the moment, and I am very impressed with the resourceful way that you managed a not too uncomfortable dismount! It's just great that you are actually riding again.
		
Click to expand...

This plus I am in awe of your courage,  do keep updating us, what about a picture of cob, she sounds to have a lovely nature.  Hopegrass is ok not too many hoof prints!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 December 2013)

It has been an exciting time in Ted world.  Last night with the wind howling a gale and lashing rain I decided Ted and his mother in law, Alice's mum needed to come inside, yes I know they are both carthorses, have thick coats and a big hedge but.......anyway I did question my judgement half way across the field when Ted became a furry kite and his tail smacked me in the back of the head, I hung on for grim death muttering 'whoa you silly lad' which turned into something more explicit when my wellie got sucked off in the mud.  I least I slept well knowing they were warm and dry.  I found my wellie this morning.

With Alice still in the barn I put Ted in with her and did some baby training with the pair of them this morning.  Breaking rollers on both, Alice was foot perfect with her turns, bending and transitions.  Ted put his 'I am trying hard to concentrate' face on and worked really well, he anticipates like mad and gets his feet in a knot but he is lovely to work with most of the time.  I thought it was too good to be true this morning, the two doves in the roof spooked Ted and he landed straight on my foot, wow has he got heavier. He was most concerned as I hung onto his mane, cursing like a trooper and trying not to pass out or be sick ! This afternoon saw me lay on the bed with the packet of peas purchased for xmas lunch, on my toes.

I left their rollers and breast girths on for the afternoon and Ted was looking very excited this evening when I got there.  Alice had only undressed him, nothing broken, I had left all the straps out of their keepers so they flapped and slapped when Ted moved about.  Judging by the soggy chewed ends Alice must have pulled them and undressed him !  What a little tart.

I have learnt a new technical training term this morning.  Unable to hack out due to icy lanes, my friend schooled the brick outhouse cob.  After a lot of tail swishing, ears back and the 'make me' look on her face all over a simple leg yield, my friend announced the mare was about to get ' a kick up the gizzard', not sure whose training manual that came out of !


----------



## dianchi (19 December 2013)

Oh dear what are you like?!

Could have warned you about the training for escapology (maybe it's a family thing), glad to hear they are being good when working (errrrr where are the pics???)

Hoping your foot isn't too sore, and there is no ice at the weekend for a nice lil hack!


----------



## Adopter (19 December 2013)

The gale was awful here as well, I am glad you found your wellies and thank goodness Ted did not stand on your foot last night!

Hope your foot is better in the morning and the peas recover in time for Xmas dinner.


----------



## Ladyinred (20 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			I left their rollers and breast girths on for the afternoon and Ted was looking very excited this evening when I got there.  Alice had only undressed him, nothing broken, I had left all the straps out of their keepers so they flapped and slapped when Ted moved about.  Judging by the soggy chewed ends Alice must have pulled them and undressed him !  What a little tart.

!
		
Click to expand...

At least Alice still fancies him!! Tart indeed


----------



## splashnutti1 (20 December 2013)

Sounds like you had quite an adventure lol! 

It was blowing a gale where i am, flippin awful! My lad actually had decided to bring himself in and was standing in the yard eating his haynet from the outside of the stable looking very pleased with himself trying to convince me that the hole in the fencing where he had escaped fell over.. honestly ... i didnt walk throught it mum!!!!!

Old man goodie 2 shoes was stood in the field looking most unimpressed with the naughty baby cob lol! 

Hope your foot feels better soon hun , peas are alwasy useful to have around hehe


----------



## Hetsmum (20 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have learnt a new technical training term this morning.  Unable to hack out due to icy lanes, my friend schooled the brick outhouse cob.  After a lot of tail swishing, ears back and the 'make me' look on her face all over a simple leg yield, my friend announced the mare was about to get ' a kick up the gizzard', not sure whose training manual that came out of !
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes.......the old "kick up the gizzard".  I think you will find the terminology in some of the older training manuals.....my old boss used to swear by it!   Glad you are mending and trotting (!!!)  Poor cob.... she doesn't know what has hit her does she!?!  Pictures please.....oh and by the way Ted said it the roller incident was an "accident"......he had an itch


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 December 2013)

So glad some one has previous experience of the training aid 'kick up the gizzard', wonder if Carl Hester has.

We had a good frost this morning and Ted was frosted over, he looked like he had lost an argument with a bag of icing sugar.  It is the dreaded office Christmas lunch today, I have not worked for most of the year and very few people kept in touch, I don't want to go but my lovely manager wants to take me.  My decent clothes haven't seen the light of day since February and my Ted squashed foot is not keen on high heels.  Hair has grown faster than first thought and I have a thick grey pixie affair, god knows where the make up bag is.  What a bore, much nicer to spend the afternoon watching the racing.


----------



## Hetsmum (20 December 2013)

Just think of it as the ice-breaker before having to back next year and "see two five o'clocks"!  Are you allowed alcohol?  If so - make the most of it!


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 December 2013)

Hetsmum said:



			Just think of it as the ice-breaker before having to back next year and "see two five o'clocks"!  Are you allowed alcohol?  If so - make the most of it!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what the OH and my mum said.  I have a confidence crisis and am only happy either at home or on my yard with just my treasured friends around me.  It is difficult to explain and not uncommon so the doctors tell me.  I can have a little drink.


----------



## TrasaM (20 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Exactly what the OH and my mum said.  I have a confidence crisis and am only happy either at home or on my yard with just my treasured friends around me.  It is difficult to explain and not uncommon so the doctors tell me.  I can have a little drink.
		
Click to expand...

The anticipation will be worse than the reality. Once your showered and glammed up you'll be just fine.  have a great time xx


----------



## Hetsmum (20 December 2013)

TrasaM said:



			The anticipation will be worse than the reality. Once your showered and glammed up you'll be just fine.  have a great time xx
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this ^^^^^^^^

I think after all you have been through staying within your comfort zone is quite understandable.  It's kind of like going to ground!  Deep breath and a little Dutch Courage and you'll wonder what all the fuss was about! xxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 December 2013)

Done it, smart frock, bit of slap and slipped the high heels off the squashed foot under the table !  Did me good, nice food and a pleasant afternoon.


----------



## Adopter (20 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Done it, smart frock, bit of slap and slipped the high heels off the squashed foot under the table !  Did me good, nice food and a pleasant afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Well done!  Glad it was a good after noon hope it helps with return to work.  Hope squashed foot does not limit you too much over xmas!  Love the idea of Ted as the iceking!  First dusting of snow here last night and yard was really slippy this morning.


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 December 2013)

Well done both for going to and then actually enjoying your work's Christmas bash!

Will you be able to start back in harness on reduced hours for a bit, to ease you back in, or do you have to land running?


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			Well done both for going to and then actually enjoying your work's Christmas bash!

Will you be able to start back in harness on reduced hours for a bit, to ease you back in, or do you have to land running?
		
Click to expand...

Phased for a month,  also have whole years holiday entitlement to take so if I am careful I can see the worst of the winter out on part time hours.


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 December 2013)

Glad that it's a phased return to work, and that you have the holiday entitlement to use as well. 

You are ahead with your two year olds, mine hasn't had a roller on yet. When I do put it on, I shall make sure that she doesn't have a 'helpful' friend available to remove it for her!


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			Glad that it's a phased return to work, and that you have the holiday entitlement to use as well. 

You are ahead with your two year olds, mine hasn't had a roller on yet. When I do put it on, I shall make sure that she doesn't have a 'helpful' 
friend available to remove it for her!
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a breaking plan, if they come into the yard for farrier or weather etc, I do something with them.  Ted is more advanced than Alice purely because he is such a nervous twit.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 December 2013)

Quote from my lovely hay man.  ' Can you move your ******* cart horse or do you want me to drop this bale of haylage on his ******* head'.

Ted helped with the arrival of the first bale into the fields.  Would someone like to explain to me why he is scared of me coughing (or worse), yet will stand underneath a noisy tractor with a bale on the forks and not flinch.


----------



## YorksG (22 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Quote from my lovely hay man.  ' Can you move your ******* cart horse or do you want me to drop this bale of haylage on his ******* head'.

Ted helped with the arrival of the first bale into the fields.  Would someone like to explain to me why he is scared of me coughing (or worse), yet will stand underneath a noisy tractor with a bale on the forks and not flinch.
		
Click to expand...

I can't exlain it, but think it is simiar to our two younsters, who got bored with watching the tractor until it had to be hit with a hammer, at which point  they raced across the field to watch  The young Appy wll spook if I sneeze!


----------



## Adopter (22 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Quote from my lovely hay man.  ' Can you move your ******* cart horse or do you want me to drop this bale of haylage on his ******* head'.

Ted helped with the arrival of the first bale into the fields.  Would someone like to explain to me why he is scared of me coughing (or worse), yet will stand underneath a noisy tractor with a bale on the forks and not flinch.
		
Click to expand...

Knows what he likes to eat!  Or he likes to keep you guessing!


----------



## Auslander (22 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Quote from my lovely hay man.  ' Can you move your ******* cart horse or do you want me to drop this bale of haylage on his ******* head'.

Ted helped with the arrival of the first bale into the fields.  Would someone like to explain to me why he is scared of me coughing (or worse), yet will stand underneath a noisy tractor with a bale on the forks and not flinch.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing today, when Alf the uber spooky was perfectly happy to walk out to the field with me while I dragged a builders rubble sack full of hay.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 December 2013)

Blooming carthorse cannot even behave itself at Christmas.  Does he not realise how difficult it is to extract the OH from the sofa, football and copious amounts of lager and pringles.  Further more offering to help with the diy does not help the situation.

This morning was a pea souper, unable to see across the fields and too lazy to stagger through the mud (far to much dinner !) we drove around the block to look at Ted and his ladies from the far gate.  Only two foggy blobs could be seen and no amount of screaming 'Ted' produced the furry fool.  Panic takes over, I am having hysteria, convinced he has been stolen of course, OH calmly says the xxyyzz hooligan has knocked the fencing down, again, and escaped, again.  Two fields over and there he is fast asleep under the hedge.  OH mutters something obscene and announces he is not mending anything until later and the xxyyzz blip blip carthorse can stay where he is for the meantime.

At least he said thank you.


----------



## Ladyinred (26 December 2013)

Our boy did this the first Christmas we had him. Got the phone call just as dinner was going on the table... sometimes I am convinced they 'know'

BTW I thought Ted was supposed to be a bit spooky.. or has he knocked the fence down so often he is used to people banging posts back in?


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 December 2013)

Love the pics! Is the mallet a new item of training equipment that you are accustoming Ted to? He seems remarkably unphased by it!

Did you manage to source a fresh supply of peas for your Christmas lunch?


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 December 2013)

All part of the training !  He is frightened of people in the main.  We make a point of exposing him to as much as possible and he has a very curious nature in that he will leg it but come back for another look.  Had it been a stranger with the mallet he would have been nowhere near.

No to the peas and they are in use on my other foot now !  Ted and I got in a bogged tangle on Monday evening and he managed to tread on me again.  His brain is a long way from his feet, the signals are definitely delayed.


----------



## joeanne (26 December 2013)

I love reading this thread. I always end up crying with laughter and wondering what the heck you are all going to do next!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 December 2013)

joeanne said:



			I love reading this thread. I always end up crying with laughter and wondering what the heck you are all going to do next! 

Click to expand...

I can tell you what happens next.  As soon as I have more strength Ted is going to meet Trudy Trollope, the blow up doll that I have bought him.  Trudy will be used to begin the backing process.


----------



## Highlands (26 December 2013)

Pictures please.....we need to see this. Please make sure Trudy has a fully fitted riding hat on, boots, point air over a body protector..... 

I am getting an image of tall, busty female in very tight breeches..... Very made up with loads of jewellery.....

What are the neighbours going to think, I know we Worcestershire folk are open minded as we understand it in the context of horses but unhorsey neighbours.....mine would be calling and having me committed to a house for the seriously loopy...


----------



## Adopter (26 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			I can tell you what happens next.  As soon as I have more strength Ted is going to meet Trudy Trollope, the blow up doll that I have bought him.  Trudy will be used to begin the backing process.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you have an assistant standing by with a camera!  Looking forward to seeing photos and Trudie's outfit!


----------



## joeanne (26 December 2013)

I have a serious attack of the giggles now....I have visions of a dubious looking blow up doll in jods, hat and boots sat astride a mind boggled Ted!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 December 2013)

joeanne said:



			I have a serious attack of the giggles now....I have visions of a dubious looking blow up doll in jods, hat and boots sat astride a mind boggled Ted!
		
Click to expand...

She is having overalls, sticky tape over her mouth, sand in her pants and wellies.  She remains deflated because we can't seem to find a pump to fit her.  Maybe that wants rewording.  I wonder if she and Ted would like a onesie. Gosh that was naughty, delete that bit.  A camera will be on stand by, as will a parachute and puncture kit for Trudie.


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 December 2013)

Just going off to bed but am now in hysterics AA!


----------



## TrasaM (26 December 2013)

Practical suggestion if you're going ahead with sand in pants idea. 1 x pair of ladies tights and 1 x quantity of sand or material with similar properties ( cat litter that does not clump maybe?  Starting with feet ..gravity will ensure that this is your only available option. Use rubber bands or string to creat ankles before filling lower leg..then another band to create knee and so on until tights are full of suitable weighty material. Creating joints will give her a nice bendy leg.  Now the sad bit for poor Trudy. She may need a small operation in order to insert sand filled tights into her but some good duck tape should short out the incisions. Not sure how you're going to stiffen her back though  
Oh I'm all excited now. Think I'll go and buy an er. Er anatomically correct blow up doll and fill her with sand. Just for fun!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 December 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Practical suggestion if you're going ahead with sand in pants idea. 1 x pair of ladies tights and 1 x quantity of sand or material with similar properties ( cat litter that does not clump maybe?  Starting with feet ..gravity will ensure that this is your only available option. Use rubber bands or string to creat ankles before filling lower leg..then another band to create knee and so on until tights are full of suitable weighty material. Creating joints will give her a nice bendy leg.  Now the sad bit for poor Trudy. She may need a small operation in order to insert sand filled tights into her but some good duck tape should short out the incisions. Not sure how you're going to stiffen her back though  
Oh I'm all excited now. Think I'll go and buy an er. Er anatomically correct blow up doll and fill her with sand. Just for fun!
		
Click to expand...

Einstein ! You have got me thinking. 
Blowing a gale here, no rain yet.  Hope those of you in the south are ok.


----------



## TrasaM (27 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Einstein ! You have got me thinking. 
Blowing a gale here, no rain yet.  Hope those of you in the south are ok.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Leicestershire and the winds just getting up here and it's raining and very cold. My son and girlfriend are supposed to drive back to Glasgow tomorrow and I'm trying to talk them out of it. Hope you're  ok too. Stay safe and I hope Ted stays put. At least at his size he won't blow away.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 December 2013)

Just looking at weather,  seems central areas will have wind and rain passing through quickly.  Up and down country are worse.  I wouldn't fancy traveling too far.


----------



## Thelwellesque (27 December 2013)

Hello AA, 

I cannot believe that I haven't seen this thread until now, but I haven't been on here for long. OMG what a time you have had.  I have spent a whole afternoon reading every post on this and I can't tell you how amazing this thread is.  The story of love, laughter, loss (Ted's) and love again, tenacity and courage.  What could be more inspiring at this time of year. 

For me you have made me get off my arse and sort out a new programme of getting my 12 year old back into work after 5 months off  (due to operation on my back and a move to France) and a whole new load of fun for my 19 month old naughty Welsh X Clydie!  I am in an area where I have no one around me horsy and am finding it hard not having my friends with me.  We are only here temporarily until we find the right place but god I miss my horsy friends. I've spent hours in tears wishing I was back home, bit of a wuss I'm afraid when it comes to new places and new languages but now reading your story I'm thinking how lucky I am to have this opportunity.  I wish you(amazing lady), OH, Ted, Alice, Big horse, and everyone else the best New Year ever and an eternal thank you for making me see sense.  Your good health. Always. XX


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 December 2013)

Thelwellesque said:



			Hello AA, 

I cannot believe that I haven't seen this thread until now, but I haven't been on here for long. OMG what a time you have had.  I have spent a whole afternoon reading every post on this and I can't tell you how amazing this thread is.  The story of love, laughter, loss (Ted's) and love again, tenacity and courage.  What could be more inspiring at this time of year. 

For me you have made me get off my arse and sort out a new programme of getting my 12 year old back into work after 5 months off  (due to operation on my back and a move to France) and a whole new load of fun for my 19 month old naughty Welsh X Clydie!  I am in an area where I have no one around me horsy and am finding it hard not having my friends with me.  We are only here temporarily until we find the right place but god I miss my horsy friends. I've spent hours in tears wishing I was back home, bit of a wuss I'm afraid when it comes to new places and new languages but now reading your story I'm thinking how lucky I am to have this opportunity.  I wish you(amazing lady), OH, Ted, Alice, Big horse, and everyone else the best New Year ever and an eternal thank you for making me see sense.  Your good health. Always. XX
		
Click to expand...

Ah, how lovely is that, thank you.  Just do things slowly, moving away is a massive upheaval.  I have just started to realise setting small targets and achieving them is far better than failing at bigger targets, even if the small things make me frustrated !  With the horses I am a great believer in not starting something you cannot finish.  Ted has done nothing over Christmas (apart from escape) because the chemotherapy fatigue is back big time, but I just try not to worry about what has not been done.  Very best of luck in France and I hope your surgery is a success.


----------



## Thelwellesque (27 December 2013)

Thank you so much, I didn't expect or deserve such a nice reply.  Please continue with your posts, you wouldn't believe how much pleasure and joy you are bringing people.

You are an amazing lady.  XX


----------



## maree t (27 December 2013)

My OH is eagerly awaiting pictures of Trudys first ride.
Perhaps I should have worded that better ;0


----------



## Doormouse (27 December 2013)

maree t said:



			My OH is eagerly awaiting pictures of Trudys first ride.
Perhaps I should have worded that better ;0
		
Click to expand...

Snort!!! Wine on iPad!


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 December 2013)

maree t said:



			My OH is eagerly awaiting pictures of Trudys first ride.
Perhaps I should have worded that better ;0
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that's your fault, twiglets all over the computer.

I have a bet on that Trudy will not get within 50 yards of Ted let alone on his back.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 December 2013)

maree t said:



			My OH is eagerly awaiting pictures of Trudys first ride.
Perhaps I should have worded that better ;0
		
Click to expand...

Beautifully worded IMHO :biggrin3:!


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 December 2013)

I must get her blown up, she is all pink and wrinkled at the moment.  Maybe if I took her in a large brown bag, to a garage at the dead of night..........No Officer, the doll belongs to Ted my carthorse, no officer I am not soliciting anything, please don't handcuff me to her it does not look good.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 December 2013)

Oh goodness, AA, you've  got me helpless with laughter again as I conjure up an alarmingly vivid mental image of you, Trudie, an air pump and a bemused PC.....


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 December 2013)

Tiddlypom said:



			Oh goodness, AA, you've  got me helpless with laughter again as I conjure up an alarmingly vivid mental image of you, Trudie, an air pump and a bemused PC.....
		
Click to expand...

Well at least I blend in a bit more now.  My hair has grown back well and I now sport a dirty grey pixie cut.  A few weeks ago I was shiny topped with a bit of bum fluff !


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 December 2013)

So pleased to hear that your hair is growing back well, it must be a real boost to your morale.


----------



## Carefreegirl (29 December 2013)

Just read this from the beginning :biggrin3: What a year for you. Glad things are on the up health wise.

Have you thought about selling tickets for Trudies debut ? You'd make a fortune. I hope you're going to video it at least :biggrin3:


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 December 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Just read this from the beginning :biggrin3: What a year for you. Glad things are on the up health wise.

Have you thought about selling tickets for Trudies debut ? You'd make a fortune. I hope you're going to video it at least :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Now there is a thought, I could sell it to Horse and Country, Ted and his Tart instead of Parelli World Tour.

I checked him this morning, he had pulled a load of haylage out of the feeder and made a nest out of it.  The other two were eating over the top of him covering him in bits.  Just watched countryfile weather, wall to wall rain for the midlands, Ted will be coming over into the barns I think.  Time to get Trudie blown up.


----------



## Carefreegirl (29 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Now there is a thought, I could sell it to Horse and Country, Ted and his Tart instead of Parelli World Tour.

I checked him this morning, he had pulled a load of haylage out of the feeder and made a nest out of it.  The other two were eating over the top of him covering him in bits.  Just watched countryfile weather, wall to wall rain for the midlands, Ted will be coming over into the barns I think.  Time to get Trudie blown up.
		
Click to expand...


Just a thought - what if Trudie becomes detached in the wind ? The proper wind, not Teds. Would you admit to being her 'owner' when she's recovered ? I can imagine the local newspaper article now....

Wave ya' carrot stick at that Mr.Parelli :smile3:


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 December 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			Just a thought - what if Trudie becomes detached in the wind ? The proper wind, not Teds. Would you admit to being her 'owner' when she's recovered ? I can imagine the local newspaper article now....

Wave ya' carrot stick at that Mr.Parelli :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not, nothing to do with me.  We have a footpath running directly at the side of the barn I am hoping no one uses it when we are Ted training.


----------



## Little Alfie (30 December 2013)

Just back to the forum after  a long lay off (OH riding accident) long story

Me ? male 52 had a stroke 11.12.13 quite a shock, but never mind that.

Found this thread tonight and read it all from the beginning.

You are truly inspirational. You must write a book.

I spent today in PJ's and resting did a bit to much yesterday. 

Glad you are on the mend.

Can't wait to see Trudy 

Good luck with Ted


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 December 2013)

Little Alfie said:



			Just back to the forum after  a long lay off (OH riding accident) long story

Me ? male 52 had a stroke 11.12.13 quite a shock, but never mind that.

Found this thread tonight and read it all from the beginning.

You are truly inspirational. You must write a book.

I spent today in PJ's and resting did a bit to much yesterday. 

Glad you are on the mend.

Can't wait to see Trudy 

Good luck with Ted
		
Click to expand...

Gosh you have had a trying 2013.  I hope you and the good lady are both improving and 2014 is a far better year.  I hope you are getting all the help you can from the NHS and you progress as quickly as you can.  Don't over do it 
though ! I know all about paying the price the day after.  I am not inspirational, I am just lucky and a product of the routine NHS screening working.

Ted is currently parked under the hedge, soaked through and looking miserable.


----------



## TrasaM (30 December 2013)

Please please ..can I volunteer my services as photographer. ..... P l e a s e


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 December 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Please please ..can I volunteer my services as photographer. ..... P l e a s e 

Click to expand...

Yes, but you must avoid my lack of hair and large bottom !

Good news, Alice's bandage came off today, five weeks after her nasty injury.  The wound is beautiful and her hoped for show cob career is still on track.


----------



## TrasaM (30 December 2013)

Now happily dancing around lounge... Both an expression of joy and an attempt to keep warn as it's co co cold here in sunny Cyprus ....


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 December 2013)

TrasaM said:



			Now happily dancing around lounge... Both an expression of joy and an attempt to keep warn as it's co co cold here in sunny Cyprus ....
		
Click to expand...

Cannot remember signing your leave card, how dare you go on holiday in January.  Swap the cold for the endless rain here in the Midlands today.  Poor Ted has shrunk.


----------



## TrasaM (30 December 2013)

It's not a holiday ..honest. OH is based here and have have spent today catching up on his housework- Or lack of it to be more correct. Yes, have seen the news and weather forecast. It doesn't sound very nice.


----------



## Adopter (30 December 2013)

Poor Ted, getting wet and then  he has shrunk, new adventures await him!

Good news about Alice.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 December 2013)

Adopter said:



			Poor Ted, getting wet and then  he has shrunk, new adventures await him!

Good news about Alice.
		
Click to expand...

  - I am thrilled with Alice, the wound was nasty and the duty vet plunged me into despair with the promise of proud flesh and scarring.  My own vet took over and five weeks on, some high tech dressings and careful bandaging there is barely anything to see.  Alice has been a little star, living in a barn and her stable, she has been polite and accepting, not bad for two and a half.


----------



## Adopter (30 December 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			- I am thrilled with Alice, the wound was nasty and the duty vet plunged me into despair with the promise of proud flesh and scarring.  My own vet took over and five weeks on, some high tech dressings and careful bandaging there is barely anything to see.  Alice has been a little star, living in a barn and her stable, she has been polite and accepting, not bad for two and a half.
		
Click to expand...

Alice has done well, impressive behaviour for her age!  What a relief for you, sounds to have the right temprement as well for a show horse.

The advances in what can be done to prevent scaring etc are a real help.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 December 2013)

Trudy is a tricky character, took a lot of wind to blow her up, she has a lopsided chest, well that makes two of us !!!, she chain smokes and has stated categorically that she is allergic to horses.


Ted and Alice wish everyone who had taken an interest in them a very Happy New Year.  I would like to wish everyone a successful and healthy new year and to thank you all for the marvellous support you have given me.  2014 has to be better.

Alice has her sulky face on, Ted has either called her fat or farted on her, possibly both judging by her expression.


----------



## Ladyinred (31 December 2013)

And a very Happy New Year to you and yours x

Ted looks a bit smug in that photo so it is obviously him to blame for poor Alice's expression. I refuse to comment on Rudie Trudie.


----------



## Adopter (1 January 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			And a very Happy New Year to you and yours x

Ted looks a bit smug in that photo so it is obviously him to blame for poor Alice's expression. I refuse to comment on Rudie Trudie.
		
Click to expand...

I could not put it better!

Happy new year AA,  with lots of adventures ahead and continued good recovery.


----------



## ridefast (1 January 2014)

Happy New Year! I look forward to your updates as Ted continues on his journey to become a real horse


----------



## TrasaM (1 January 2014)

Happy new year AA. Here's to a tame Ted a yet more adorable Alice and a full recovery of fitness for your good self. Oh, and Trudy of course! I've noticed her arms are already at a nice angle to hold reins but it's going to be a challenge to get Ted between those legs as she looks a bit tight in the hips  
And a big thank you for keeping us all uplifted with your tales of Ted and Alice's adventures


----------



## Gazen (1 January 2014)

Happy New Year Adorable Alice, Alice and Ted.  Wishing you all the best for 2014.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 January 2014)

A very happy new year AA! Your thread is one of the top highlights of HHO.

Best wishes too, to Ted, Alice, Mrs.Cob and your various other equines (how many do you have altogether, is it too scary to total them all up ?).

As for Rudie Trudie, wow!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			A very happy new year AA! Your thread is one of the top highlights of HHO.

Best wishes too, to Ted, Alice, Mrs.Cob and your various other equines (how many do you have altogether, is it too scary to total them all up ?).

As for Rudie Trudie, wow!!
		
Click to expand...

Two or three, never count especially when other half about.  What a horrid day.  I have slept all day, Trudy deflated herself, obviously a fair weather  rider and the horses have demolished another bale of haylage. 

To all those who have hunted today, you must be barmy !


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 January 2014)

Monty Roberts needs to look out, my OH has declared himself the next Horse Whisperer.  This is the man who had never patted a horse until he met me 14 years ago and still regularly puts head collars on upside down.

This morning I packed him off with a trug and rake to pick up the crab apples in the field I had opened this morning.  I go across to help and find the OH being helped by Ted.  The horse has a dozen apples crammed in his mouth with apple froth going everywhere.  Telling the OH not to let Ted eat any more and watching Ted pick some more up, OH tells Ted to 'drop it'.  The horse dropped it in the trug !  Of course it was just luck but the OH was so smug it was painful.  Not sure we are heading for a world tour with his training skills but he is convinced he has the secret to Ted's training.

Before the three mature mares were put out with Ted, the OH gave Ted a man to man talk with the final instruction being not to get in the way of three hormonal females.

With their handbags in a circle the mares commenced the power battle.  Ted walked straight into the middle of them.  Remember the bit in Chicken Run with the cockerel being fired out of a cannon - equine version provided by Ted this morning, that will teach him to listen to his personal horse whisperer.


----------



## Adopter (2 January 2014)

TEDs adventures get better all the time!

Have to say my two youngsters have substantially trimmed my Rugosa hedge, which was doing rather well before they found it and are well on the way to decimating my Japonica quince hedge, they love the yellow quince!  None of my previous ponies or horses have touched the hedges!


----------



## teacups (3 January 2014)

Thank you for all the updates and, just as importantly, photos :biggrin3:
Really, really looking forward to the Trudie experiments. 
Happy New year to all of you, and may your hair continue to grow along with energy levels and muscle strength. Were you grey before Ted? Just wondering...


----------



## dianchi (6 January 2014)

Oh AA how I have missed these updates (Christmas holiday and self imposed two break from HHO)

I am pleased to see that Trudi has made her first appearance!


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 January 2014)

dianchi said:



			Oh AA how I have missed these updates (Christmas holiday and self imposed two break from HHO)

I am pleased to see that Trudi has made her first appearance!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't last long, she is a bag of wind that keeps deflating herself.

The good news is I managed to ride for 45 minutes yesterday, no pain, no exhaustion, felt balanced and really enjoyed it.  Now if someone could organise the tap being turned off I would ride even more.


----------



## ester (6 January 2014)




----------



## Adopter (6 January 2014)

Good news that you are able to enjoy riding again.  Think weather is due to calm later this week, but we better be careful what we ask for, don't want what they have in America at present!


----------



## splashnutti1 (6 January 2014)

Happy New Year AA,

I have just retunred to work today and as usual im catching up on Teds adventures whilst i have a computer as my lap top at home gave up lol!

So glad to hear Alice is on the mend!

Loving Trudie hahaha! cant wait for pics of Teds face when he meets her ;

Great that you are enjoying riding again hun.

Looking forward to more updates for 2014


----------



## Gazen (6 January 2014)

45 minutes!  Take it easy and don't try to do too much too soon.  But... Well Done!


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 January 2014)

ester said:








Click to expand...

^^^^ That's brilliant! Have you got the dismounting sorted as well as the riding now ?


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			^^^^ That's brilliant! Have you got the dismounting sorted as well as the riding now ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have, her hog has grown out now so I grab a chunk of mane right up her neck, tell her to put her head down and as she does I lean forward and slid down her shoulder rather than against the saddle.  Not exactly elegant or pony club but I am getting by.

America can keep it's weather, we do not want that here.  Ted has enough problems working out which way is up, if we have snow he will have to have his stabilisers back on.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 January 2014)

After 7 long weeks of living with his mother in law Ted finally has his girlfriend back.  He was very happy when Alice joined him in the playpen this morning.  Not sure Alice was that impressed mind.







With most of the premises resembling a swimming pool the horses are taking turns for turn out.  Ted spent yesterday in.  I gave him one of Alice's toys to keep him amused.  It was a honey and chamomile likit on a string.  He demolished the lot and was bouncing around this morning like a kid on blue smarties, he had not touched his net and looked very pleased with himself and was high as a kite on E numbers no doubt.

He has started to grow outwards as well as upwards now and calling Alice fat is pot and kettle now.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 January 2014)

That set up looks brilliant.


----------



## Adopter (8 January 2014)

He is going to be very handsome!  Lovely gloss on his coat, roll on spring or at least some dry weather!


----------



## Maesfen (8 January 2014)

Can't believe how they've both grown, I fear Alice will give him a run for his money!  They both look tremendous and a real credit to you.
I'm very envious of your shed, pipe dream of course!  So glad the rider - and dismounting - are coming on; sounds exactly like how I get off now, well I slither and try not to fall over backward but at least it's back on terra-firma!


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 January 2014)

Pale Rider said:



			That set up looks brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

It is and I am very lucky and grateful to be able to use it.  I can get four peaceful ones in together if needs be.  Muck out twice a day and it keeps them sane in this rotten weather.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 January 2014)

I love comparing pictures - what the heck happened between then and now !  nature is an amazing thing.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 January 2014)

Looks really good, and the horses look great.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 January 2014)

Pale Rider said:



			Looks really good, and the horses look great.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, they and the yard are my world and have kept me going through a difficult 2013.


----------



## dianchi (8 January 2014)

Superstar ponies! Ted is looking brilliant, but obv I lean towards Alice as my fav


----------



## Gazen (8 January 2014)

Ted looks great!  What a difference 18 months make.


----------



## Old Bat (8 January 2014)

He's growing into a cracking young man!


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 January 2014)

Wow! What a handsome hunk Ted is maturing into! What a contrast to that scrawny little fella who fetched up at yours not so long ago!

It's great that Alice is now out of purdah and can join him in the barn. She's looking very good, too.


----------



## Hetsmum (9 January 2014)

Ted is turning into a stunner!  Alice too.  I love your setup.  It must be such a relief to have something like that with the rain we have had.  No swimming for Ted! I don't think they make armbands that big anyway........


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 January 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Ted is turning into a stunner!  Alice too.  I love your setup.  It must be such a relief to have something like that with the rain we have had.  No swimming for Ted! I don't think they make armbands that big anyway........

Click to expand...

They do have to swim I am afraid. They have a pool and patio area adjacent the barn and take it in turns to go out, except this morning with some lovely sunshine on offer I threw Ted out with the four mature mares.  Alice has an excuse to stay in the dry with her fetlock scab needing to be kept clean.  Poor Ted needs therapy after a day with the witches, by lunchtime he was at the gate yelling at me to save him.  The barn is a god send but it really should have lovely cows in it.

I have played with Ted and done some Monty Roberts join up sessions, they worked a treat and his confidence is growing by the day.  I do have a problem though, does anyone know how to get rid of a joined up Ted !  he wants to come everywhere with me now, he has even started answering me back with deep snuffly grunts when I ask him if he is ok.  He is never normal.


----------



## ridefast (9 January 2014)

Well now you need to start clicker training so you can teach him to stay - only took a couple of sessions with my mare who normally won't leave me alone if she knows I have food


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 January 2014)

ridefast said:



			Well now you need to start clicker training so you can teach him to stay - only took a couple of sessions with my mare who normally won't leave me alone if she knows I have food
		
Click to expand...

I shall look it up, thank you.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 January 2014)

Bet that you never thought that you would have been asking advice on how to go about 'un joining up' Ted!

It's to your great credit that he is now so much more confident around you, but sometimes you have to be careful what you wish for! 

Great progress.


----------



## Nessa4 (9 January 2014)

I am so much a fan of this thread - I get seriously over-excited when there's a new post.  I have a youngster a similar age to Ted he, too is joined-up:  his favourite position is standing with his nose firmly in my hood.  Not easy when you are trying to de-mud and brush his tail!!!  Wishing you a speedy recovery and Ted Alice and the rest of the horses all you would wish them.


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 January 2014)

I am a bit pleased with myself and have to share.

Today I have mucked 7 out, ridden for and hour and a half with trots and some bouncing about, naughty cob.  Swept the yard, groomed the big boy and painlessly reached all 17.2 of him.  Did an hour of Ted taming and he was a little star.  At long last normality is returning, undecided whether to laugh or cry in joy.

Hunt ball soon, big confidence step for me but I am looking forward to it.  Ted is not invited !.  Found my frock and shook the dust off, cast iron control spanx pants required.  Better practice high heels, 12 months of slippers and wellie boots my feet will have a shock.   Ryvita for tea or the posh frock will be refusing to leave the wardrobe.


----------



## TrasaM (16 January 2014)

Wow superwoman.. I hope you are building up gradually ..she says whilst wagging finger  

When is the ball? Exciting ..


----------



## Puddleduck (16 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am a bit pleased with myself and have to share.

Today I have mucked 7 out, ridden for and hour and a half with trots and some bouncing about, naughty cob.  Swept the yard, groomed the big boy and painlessly reached all 17.2 of him.  Did an hour of Ted taming and he was a little star.  At long last normality is returning, undecided whether to laugh or cry in joy.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome &#128516;&#128077;
Have commented before but have read every post. I love your posts and am so glad you are making such great progress. 
Enjoy the ball


----------



## Carefreegirl (16 January 2014)

Bit of advice about the spanx. ! If you go for just knickers make sure that when you sit down they don't meet your bra ! I had some big spanx knickers for a wedding a few months ago and when I sat down to eat I got a serious pinching problem. :biggrin3:


----------



## Adopter (16 January 2014)

Great news that your energy level is returning towards normal,  what a  full day, and a hunt ball to look forward to.  Poor Ted I am sure he would love to do a star turn!


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 January 2014)

Carefreegirl said:



			Bit of advice about the spanx. ! If you go for just knickers make sure that when you sit down they don't meet your bra ! I had some big spanx knickers for a wedding a few months ago and when I sat down to eat I got a serious pinching problem. :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

and I have a lot to pinch !


----------



## Carefreegirl (16 January 2014)

Lol. It was easily solved - it only pinched when I leant forward to eat so I stopped eating and just drank. Didn't pinch at all when I leant back to tip the glass :wink3:

Have a fab time anyway, you deserve it.


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 January 2014)

The ball is end of January. 

Ted wore his first saddle yesterday and didn't bat an eyelid.  The blow up doll will soon be making an appearance.


----------



## Adopter (16 January 2014)

Cannot wait to see Trudie in action!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 January 2014)

With the sun out and the cob mare clearing off with her favourite visitor I decided Ted should be tortured by Trudy Trolloppe.

He and Alice appeared to have had a romp in the hay overnight so he might be tired.  So with plenty of time and with the fear of a degree of break dancing, wall climbing and baby rumbles we got going.  I insured him last night so it was pay back time.




















Me scared of a blow up tart, don't be so ridiculous.

Trudy prepared herself by doing a Mary King prior to mounting Ted.







That took all of ten minutes without so much as a snort or fart from Ted and I stood there in my hat, gloves and body armour feeling a bit silly.  Ted was yawning and suggesting a fry up for breakfast so there was nothing for it but to find more challenges.  So into the Aladdin's cave that is my tack room and out I come with a full set of leather driving harness, breast collar type and minus the bridle/blinkers, he is still not mouthed.

I have been putting off getting lines behind him and on his thigh/hocks because I know it will make him kick off big time.  A fillet string blew his brains.  All went well until the breeching and we did have a few rush forwards back rounded moments, anyway I got it on and spent ages pulling it and getting him to reverse onto it.  The session finished with him accepting long lines each side of him and the feeling of them on his thigh/hocks.  I was rather chuffed with him.


----------



## Carefreegirl (19 January 2014)

Oh my god - this has got to be one of the funniest things ever - I think I need a wee now :biggrin3:


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 January 2014)

Dear me, crying with laughter at Trudie!!! Poor Ted!


----------



## Chestnut horse (19 January 2014)

Only just caught up with this thread and  boy what a joy it is, wishing you lot's of fantastic horsey adventures in the future, and very good health.


----------



## TrasaM (19 January 2014)

poor Trudy not a stitch of clothing to preserve her dignity .


----------



## hayinamanger (19 January 2014)

That Trudy is a complete strumpet, no shame whatsoever.


----------



## Morag4 (19 January 2014)

Brilliant thread. Those last pics LOL what a handsome chap Ted is!


----------



## teapot (19 January 2014)

I too have only just stumbled across the joy that is this thread. Ted is gorgeous! As for Trudy... I am appalled at her lack of hat, body protector, point2, boots, gloves and err clothes? :biggrin3:


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 January 2014)

This is fantastic progress. Getting Ted to accept the long lines, especially when they are touching his thighs and hocks, is very impressive! That is always a very big ask for a youngster. 

Love the pic of him sniffing Trudie! She is pretty shameless, isn't she?!

Go Ted and AA!


----------



## Adopter (19 January 2014)

Well done Ted! He may surprise you and accept and enjoy his training!

Hope Ted or Alice do not decide to taste Trudie,  and cause deflation! what happened to Trudie's overalls has Ted shrunk them in the water bucket?


----------



## Auslander (19 January 2014)

Are you sure she's the right person to back Ted? She's clearly designed to spend a lot of time on her back, but do you really want Ted growing up thinking that's where riders should be?


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Are you sure she's the right person to back Ted? She's clearly designed to spend a lot of time on her back, but do you really want Ted growing up thinking that's where riders should be?
		
Click to expand...

You have a point, I did tell Trudy not to fall off because Ted must never realise anyone can be got rid of.  Clothes are a problem, she is a size 4 and my clothes are, well, more 44.  Vet called in this evening and has promised me a pair of childs overalls.  A neighbouring farmer also called in this evening and was most impressed with how Ted is looking, unfortunately when he saw Trudy he fell over laughing.

Ted has just gone to bed and assures me he has remembered his lessons.


----------



## Maesfen (19 January 2014)

I'm not even asking where Trudy was found, I'm sure it's not what Ted needs to know; first love can be so explosive and full of angst.............


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 January 2014)

Maesfen said:



			I'm not even asking where Trudy was found, I'm sure it's not what Ted needs to know; first love can be so explosive and full of angst.............
		
Click to expand...

Amazing what Amazon stocks ! £5.49 free postage. Had to improvise.


----------



## joeanne (20 January 2014)

I have to keep going back to look at Trudy's face......its....well.....weird!
I like that she has bend in the elbow mind....thats a useful thing to have


----------



## Auslander (20 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Amazing what Amazon stocks ! £5.49 free postage. Had to improvise.
		
Click to expand...

Not just a tart, but a cheap tart at that.


----------



## Carefreegirl (20 January 2014)

Since you've 'unveiled' Trudie you've had visits from the Vet and a neighbouring farmer....

Not that I'm assuming anything :wink3:


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 January 2014)

Carefreegirl said:



			Since you've 'unveiled' Trudie you've had visits from the Vet and a neighbouring farmer....

Not that I'm assuming anything :wink3:
		
Click to expand...

I would love to repeat what the farmer said but would be banned for life.  Don't want to do that because my dream is to end Ted's story on here with a picture of him and Alice doing their first prelim tests, me slimmer and returned to full health.  Onwards to my goal.  I have to go for a bone scan which is freaking me out a little but the oncologists and surgeon do not want to see me again for six months so that must be a positive.


----------



## Maesfen (20 January 2014)

Hang on to that goal, you'll get there, I promise you Good luck with the scan, that sounds very positive for you. xx


----------



## LittleMonster (20 January 2014)

Been reading this for a while!

Lovely story!  its like my favorite tv program!

Glad to hear you are on the mend  

Please can we have an overload of pictures soon!

B x


----------



## LittleBlackMule (20 January 2014)

What do you mean, "end Ted's story on here.." - you can't end it, it's the only reason some of us log on you know!!??


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 January 2014)

LittleBlackMule said:



			What do you mean, "end Ted's story on here.." - you can't end it, it's the only reason some of us log on you know!!??  

Click to expand...

He can't keep up with some of the threads, nearly bought him a onesie !


----------



## Carefreegirl (20 January 2014)

You could get Ted, Trudie and Alice matching onesies :biggrin3:

Good luck with the bone scan x


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 January 2014)

Carefreegirl said:



			You could get Ted, Trudie and Alice matching onesies :biggrin3:

Good luck with the bone scan x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.

Alice wear designer labels only, she likes Victoria Beckham but can't get anything past her fetlocks. Ted suggested she comes with me to Evans, he got a slap from both of us.  Trudie is an Ann Summers girl.


----------



## Adopter (20 January 2014)

Good luck with scan, and I look forward to seeing Alice and Ted's tests and hearing g that Alice has a successful showing debut!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 January 2014)

Charlotte and Valegro look out, Trudie and Ted are closing in on you.  

With time and energy in good supply this morning Ted came in for more taming.  With the bum line in place he had a little rumble but soon settled so we progressed to long lining around the barn, he was brilliant to start with but the further away from me I pushed him the more he started to stress.  I am puzzling what to do with this problem, I seem to be his comfort blanket and he is totally chilled as long as he is within 2 or 3 meters of me.  Sent further away he has a melt down.

With him accepting Trudie above him so well I climbed on a box and leant over him myself, I have not been able to see over him for some time now and even on my box there was not a great deal of difference.  Must measure him.

We ended with Trudie having a bounce around on him, doing around the world she did manage to kick him in the ear, but he took it all in good humour.  She then faulted off his rear end and landed gracefully in the shavings, on her back - she spends a lot of time on her back, don't know why.



The National Shire Horse Society has an annual show and there is a part bred ridden class, minimum 50% which he is and his mum was registered so I can enter him next year.  Conveniently the show has moved from Peterborough to Arena UK which is a fair trip but closer than Peterborough for us.


----------



## ridefast (22 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			You have a point, I did tell Trudy not to fall off because Ted must never realise anyone can be got rid of.  .
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I don't know if you've heard of Stacy Westfall but she's been doing a video diary on backing one of her youngsters.. point is, she teaches her horses to stop when things fall off it - surcingle, saddle.. so that if/when a rider should come off the horse, the horse has been taught that things falling off means stop, rather than a lot of horses who never have this training simply getting spooked by a falling rider


----------



## Slave2Magic (22 January 2014)

That actually cracks me up Ted looks totally unbothered by the vinyl hussy clambering over him. I might have to purchase a Trudy for Finn. Can you rent them by the hour?


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 January 2014)

ridefast said:



			Actually, I don't know if you've heard of Stacy Westfall but she's been doing a video diary on backing one of her youngsters.. point is, she teaches her horses to stop when things fall off it - surcingle, saddle.. so that if/when a rider should come off the horse, the horse has been taught that things falling off means stop, rather than a lot of horses who never have this training simply getting spooked by a falling rider
		
Click to expand...

That is really interesting and very relevant for Ted and his anxious nature.  Everything I introduce to him is first given to him to inspect on the ground before it touches him, I then let it fall off him both sides and over his bottom.  I started with a polypad and today let the driving harness fall off him before Trudie fell off.  He did not move.  I could do the same once his is moving and get him to halt as the kit falls off.  Thanks for that, given me lots to think about.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 January 2014)

Slave2Magic said:



			That actually cracks me up Ted looks totally unbothered by the vinyl hussy clambering over him. I might have to purchase a Trudy for Finn. Can you rent them by the hour?
		
Click to expand...

Think so, but you might get locked up for kerb crawling or prostitution !


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 January 2014)

Is that your head peeping out over Ted's withers? You will definitely need a taller step!

These photos are priceless! I was noting that you use much of the same training equipment as me, roller - check, breast girth - check, bum line - check, inflatable recreational doll, erm, no, must order one......

Fabulous update, so good to see Ted taking it all in his stride!


----------



## Morag4 (22 January 2014)

Brilliant pics, looks wee Ted is doing really well and taking to Trudie like a duck to water!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Is that your head peeping out over Ted's withers? You will definitely need a taller step!

These photos are priceless! I was noting that you use much of the same training equipment as me, roller - check, breast girth - check, bum line - check, inflatable recreational doll, erm, no, must order one......

Fabulous update, so good to see Ted taking it all in his stride!
		
Click to expand...

It is me, I am 5'6", I must measure him, the farrier trimmed him yesterday and the first thing he said was how much the horse had grown in six weeks.  I improvise a lot with tack but always use a breast girth, if anything slipped back on him all hell would let loose.  He looks clumpy and slow but he is anything but if something rocks his boat.

Old sand filled welly boots next, hung over his bag and bumping his sides.  I still have not put a bridle on him, he is so good in a normal head collar or the dually.  I think I might be doing things backwards, most people mouth them first.


----------



## Sven (22 January 2014)

I so love this thread, it is so uplifting and brightens my day when I see an update.  What an inspiration you are, and as everyone says you really must write a book.  I wish I had a Ted.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Old sand filled welly boots next, hung over his bag and bumping his side.
		
Click to expand...

Would love more pics as you go. I will be starting my rising 3 yo this year, and I like the sound of the sand filled wellies. I don't usually get anything flapping down on their sides until I have the stirrups part way down. Also interested to read ridefasts post about training them to stop if an item of equipment falls off, what a great idea.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 January 2014)

Sven said:



			I so love this thread, it is so uplifting and brightens my day when I see an update.  What an inspiration you are, and as everyone says you really must write a book.  I wish I had a Ted.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I need inspiration most of the time !  Could have done with a bucket load this afternoon.  The posh ball is looming, the frock is dusted off and is feeling a little snug to say the least.  So off the Marks and Sparks this afternoon and there I am standing in the queue behind ladies with pretty clothes in their basket.  I have a pair of extra strong control pants and sculpting tights !  The sexy high heels gave me the wobbles and have been replaced with kitten heels.

All I have worn for nearly 12 months are slippers, PJ's, hospital gowns and now jeans and yard boots.  I better start the scrub up now, it could be a long job.


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 January 2014)

There's some weird craze where people post pictures of themselves laying flat on bizarre object. Is it called planking ? I think you post that second picture of Trudie where she's laying on Teds neck :biggrin3:


----------



## Jaycee (23 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have to go for a bone scan which is freaking me out a little but the oncologists and surgeon do not want to see me again for six months so that must be a positive.
		
Click to expand...

Not posted on here till now, but have been following your journey with interest and much amusement.

Just wanted to say please don't freak out about the bone scan, it's done to see if the chemo and radiotherapy has had any effect on your bones (Osteoporosis), if so all it will mean is a calcuim supplement of some sort.  Check ups from the Oncologists will be every 6 months for a couple of years, then yearly till you reach the 5 year mark and they tell you to sod off with a smile on their faces!  Que party time!!


----------



## hayinamanger (23 January 2014)

Jaycee said:



			Not posted on here till now, but have been following your journey with interest and much amusement.

Just wanted to say please don't freak out about the bone scan, it's done to see if the chemo and radiotherapy has had any effect on your bones (Osteoporosis), if so all it will mean is a calcuim supplement of some sort.  Check ups from the Oncologists will be every 6 months for a couple of years, then yearly till you reach the 5 year mark and they tell you to sod off with a smile on their faces!  Que party time!!  

Click to expand...

Great post


----------



## dianchi (23 January 2014)

Am soooooooooooooooooo please to see these updates! 

Good that you are going to the ball!- Pics please Mrs!

And Trudy.............. what can one say?! Glad to see that Ted is ignoring her for the most part! He really is coming on leaps and bounds.

Im sure that Alice will be trying super hard when it gets to her turn, cant be outdone by a boy!


----------



## Adopter (23 January 2014)

If your neighbouring farmer is anything like mine, Trudie and Ted and their antics will be the talk of the area! The local markets round here are wonderful sources of gossip.

Great updates and that you are recoverying your energy levels.  Enjoy the ball, hope the scrubbing up process is not too painful.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 January 2014)

Jaycee said:



			Not posted on here till now, but have been following your journey with interest and much amusement.

Just wanted to say please don't freak out about the bone scan, it's done to see if the chemo and radiotherapy has had any effect on your bones (Osteoporosis), if so all it will mean is a calcuim supplement of some sort.  Check ups from the Oncologists will be every 6 months for a couple of years, then yearly till you reach the 5 year mark and they tell you to sod off with a smile on their faces!  Que party time!!  

Click to expand...

Thank you a million times.  They did not tell me why and I am on my fifth sleepless night convincing myself something has spread.  Even though I have been told many times the nasty bit was contained and had not spread and I had successful surgery my mind still not settle.  I did tell the oncologist I have a lot of stiffness and very painful joints after doing all the heavy work and riding.  She just smiled and commented very few ladies do so much so soon, I smiled and thought to myself that there cannot be many ladies with a hysterical 20 year old retired show horse, a 24 year sex mad mare, an ever hungry cob, not to mention a Ted and Alice, plus Alice's mum who is demanding sex from the hysterical show horse.  Ten foot of mud everywhere and a cat that trips me up everyday.

I could just do with the appointment coming and going so I can get over myself.  I seem to have spent a long time 'waiting' for something, be it specialist appts, chemo, rads, then 'waiting' to feel better.  It is difficult to explain, but it all messes my mind up.  Those horses have kept the lid on for me, couldn't have coped without them, the yard and my fab friends who have kicked me along for months and months.


----------



## BWa (23 January 2014)

AA, I just love this, the strength that comes from the unconditional love of an animal is amazing and I'm so glad you can draw on it. When all this is over and you are riding your wonderful babies in their first prelim tests please consider sending it to a publisher!


----------



## Jaycee (23 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you a million times.  They did not tell me why and I am on my fifth sleepless night convincing myself something has spread.  Even though I have been told many times the nasty bit was contained and had not spread and I had successful surgery my mind still not settle.  I did tell the oncologist I have a lot of stiffness and very painful joints after doing all the heavy work and riding.  She just smiled and commented very few ladies do so much so soon, I smiled and thought to myself that there cannot be many ladies with a hysterical 20 year old retired show horse, a 24 year sex mad mare, an ever hungry cob, not to mention a Ted and Alice, plus Alice's mum who is demanding sex from the hysterical show horse.  Ten foot of mud everywhere and a cat that trips me up everyday.

I could just do with the appointment coming and going so I can get over myself.  I seem to have spent a long time 'waiting' for something, be it specialist appts, chemo, rads, then 'waiting' to feel better.  It is difficult to explain, but it all messes my mind up.  Those horses have kept the lid on for me, couldn't have coped without them, the yard and my fab friends who have kicked me along for months and months.
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome, don't worry about the aches and pains just remember that your body has not only had to cope not only with major intrusive surgery but vast amounts of highly toxic chemicals as well, it's bound to rebel somehow. Just listen to your body and ease off from the pysical stuff if you need to! It will take you a long time to feel anything like normal again but you will get there! If you ever feel a bit down and want a chat pm me. Take care xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 January 2014)

dianchi said:



			Am soooooooooooooooooo please to see these updates! 

Good that you are going to the ball!- Pics please Mrs!

And Trudy.............. what can one say?! Glad to see that Ted is ignoring her for the most part! He really is coming on leaps and bounds.

Im sure that Alice will be trying super hard when it gets to her turn, cant be outdone by a boy!
		
Click to expand...

Alice is on the back burner at the moment, she has gone fugly and resembles a pipe cleaner atop four tree trunks.  I was just starting to worry she was not going to grow on and she suddenly changed shape, she is also in a silly phase being spooky and sharp, she managed to earn a slap from the farrier on Thursday.  She has always been the more sensible one of the pair and looked much more mature and in proportion but not any more.

The ball is tomorrow, frock ready and I am looking forward to it.  All I have to manage is to allow plenty of time to struggle into the control pants, try not to ladder the tights before I get there, try not to drop dinner down the frock or feed the floor, do I go battleship grey crop or put the wig on, decisions decisions !


----------



## teacups (25 January 2014)

Jaycee, what lovely messages.

I am thoroughly enjoying tales of Ted and Trudy, along with Alice's adventures of course. Good news re the oncologists, and hope the bone scan goes well.

As for the wig versus pixie cut: what goes best with the frock? Or you could get Trudy to model the wig, put a photo up on here, and I'm sure people will help you decide. <g>

Have a grand time at the ball! and don't forget to clean under your nails as part of personal grooming preparations - somehow I seem to miss that one and am found surreptitiously using a toothpick. And check your hair for straw or hay bits, of course. You can tell my grooming tips are not very advanced...


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2014)

teacups said:



			Jaycee, what lovely messages.

I am thoroughly enjoying tales of Ted and Trudy, along with Alice's adventures of course. Good news re the oncologists, and hope the bone scan goes well.

As for the wig versus pixie cut: what goes best with the frock? Or you could get Trudy to model the wig, put a photo up on here, and I'm sure people will help you decide. <g>

Have a grand time at the ball! and don't forget to clean under your nails as part of personal grooming preparations - somehow I seem to miss that one and am found surreptitiously using a toothpick. And check your hair for straw or hay bits, of course. You can tell my grooming tips are not very advanced...
		
Click to expand...

About the same as me then!.  Jaycee  has been in touch and given me so much help and advice for which I am both grateful and relieved not to be worrying too much about the bone scan which is set for a week Monday.

The ball was last night and I bleached, jeyes and scrubbed myself clean.  By the time I had struggled into the extra strong control the bulge(s) pants and the sculpting tights I was knackered.  Found the make up bag which has been redundant for twelve months, the foundation had separated and deposited an oily mess on the carpet and the mascara was rock solid.  Eleanor Wigby stayed in her box and I went with my grey pixie look, lots of pearls and sparkly ear rings.

I was assured I looked ok, but still had a confidence melt down just before leaving, god I need to grow up.  In the end I had a most lovely time, food was lovely and I managed to keep it on the fork and not down my front !  Had a couple of people, who did not know what has happened, give me a puzzled look.  They have only ever seen me with longish fair hair.  The main thing is I did it, felt comfortable and enjoyed myself.

Two half glasses of wine managed to give me a headache but with the offer of a hack out and the sum being out I ventured into Swamp Land to catch the cob mare.  She always comes to call, but having been turned out by a friend a few minutes beforehand she thought work might be on the agenda so stayed put.  Ted on the other hand comes down the field at full tilt and absolutely pebble dashed me.


----------



## TrasaM (25 January 2014)

Really pleased you had a good time and the control undies did the job. Can't stand the things but they do work. Xx and well done Jaycee for putting your mind at rest. My OH had his thyroid removed 9 years ago and still gets stressed at his annual check up. Now woman ..don't be overdoing it!


----------



## Adopter (25 January 2014)

Good to read the Night out was enjoyable, the pixie look pearls and sparkling earing sound good, hate control undies myself, possibly cause we had to wear them when I was young !!!!   Had to laugh things are back to normal, peddle dashing byTed!!


----------



## Maesfen (25 January 2014)

Brilliant, so glad you had fun and even had the strength to even think about riding today; things are definitely looking up; long may it continue. xx








But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, where are the pics of the ball and your glamorous look?


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2014)

Maesfen said:



			Brilliant, so glad you had fun and even had the strength to even think about riding today; things are definitely looking up; long may it continue. xx









But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, where are the pics of the ball and your glamorous look?
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooooooo, far too fat and frumpy for pictures !

Back to reality tonight, a storm has just come though, ripped the felt off some of the boxes, Ted was trying to shelter behind a telegraph pole, we do have good hedges Ted and Alice's hair do is ruined.  I have never heard thunder so loud.


----------



## Maesfen (25 January 2014)

Don't talk such rubbish AA, you should have a pic to show how far you've come this last few months.

Yes, we had it too; hail halfway up the windows, thunder and lightening right overhead, such a bang and flash, it took my ethernet cable out, all electric off, alarms going crazy, water running down the track; the lurchers hiding n any dark corner they could find although, pup, Ice just slept all through it.  Never known thunder like that in January before, it meant it.


----------



## Nitro mouse (25 January 2014)

Just also wanted say hello to you AA like others have previously said, you are an inspiration to us all. I so love the way you write and I am another who has been crying both tears of joy and tears of pain on your behalf. I do so hope that you eventually find time to write a book. You have a gift for words xxxx
Give big hugs to the stunning Ted, pretty Alice and the agricultural cob...and a massive virtual hug  to you too.  When someone mentioned Ted and Alice going to their first show, you had better do it in secret...lol imagine if we all turned up to cheer you on.....


----------



## Jaycee (25 January 2014)

Thank you for your kind words guys!  Five years ago I travelled the same road as Adorablealice and just wanted to offer my support  and  some reasurrance that things* really* are on the up. x

Great to hear that the ball was  a resounding sucess, pixie look is best, I ended up with the 20's crimped hair look - couldn't wait till it was long enough to chop off! lol


----------



## Nitro mouse (25 January 2014)

I am in Warwickshire so we had the horrendous storm too. Unfortunately I have an 11hh unrugged mare, who once wet views any passing human ( namely me with head collar to come in)  as a large human shaped towel.....


----------



## Adopter (25 January 2014)

Huge storm here this afternoon, with hail stones. Que arrival of two young cobs at the canter into stable yard.   Somehow as they sheltered the two youngster manage to open feed shed door and go round back along the passage past poultry pens into pen where the hay Bales are. 

It is a tight squeeze for ponies, luckily they do not panic and had just stood there waiting to be rescued!


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 January 2014)

Jaycee said:



			Thank you for your kind words guys!  Five years ago I travelled the same road as Adorablealice and just wanted to offer my support  and  some reasurrance that things* really* are on the up. x

Great to hear that the ball was  a resounding sucess, pixie look is best, I ended up with the 20's crimped hair look - couldn't wait till it was long enough to chop off! lol
		
Click to expand...

Thank you again Jaycee, your guidance has been a great help.  Remember ladies attend those routine scans.  If this thread, Jaycee and I make any of you rethink a missed appointment it will all be worth us sharing, publicly, what we have experienced.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 January 2014)

Finally got the strength, confidence, want and drive to go for a proper long hack alone today.  At last, I thought it would never happen.  Heaven knows why, but I found myself crying on the way back, the mare stopped twice and looked back at me, poor girl was right confused.

The blooming carthorse has let me down again.  We have new neighbours and met them for the first time last night, all my horses greeted the nice and very horsey lady, politely and then there was Ted.  He inspected all her pockets and then grabbed hold of the top of her welly boot, of course all this went on whilst I was spouting about how well he was doing, manners etc etc.  Then to my horror, he picked up a furry foot and struck out at her.  I did not know where to put myself, he has never ever lifted a front foot at anything.  He remains on the naughty step.


----------



## Morag4 (29 January 2014)

Good for you hun!
Ted you little twerp....They do try our patience!


----------



## TrasaM (29 January 2014)

Ohhh.. Maybe he was just wanting to shake hands like a polite gentleman


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 January 2014)

Oh Ted, that was not good. I suppose, though, that not long ago he would not have been brave enough to have approached a stranger. Now he's brave enough to take hold of their welly, but quite why he'd strike out too is a bit puzzling, impatience, maybe? Was he jealous and 'protecting' you from your new neighbour? Was it near tea time? Just when things were going so well, horses, eh?

Bravo on your long solo hack, and well done to Mrs. Cob for listening to you when you got a bit emotional. You have come so far in the last few months, that it would be strange if you didn't get the weepies now and again. Who better to tell your woes to?


----------



## Adopter (29 January 2014)

So pleased to read you managed a hack.  Must be something about legs, one of my youngsters is prone to come up behind me in the field and take mouthful of welly!!  Gave me such a shock first time, now I watch out for him.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Oh Ted, that was not good. I suppose, though, that not long ago he would not have been brave enough to have approached a stranger. Now he's brave enough to take hold of their welly, but quite why he'd strike out too is a bit puzzling, impatience, maybe? Was he jealous and 'protecting' you from your new neighbour? Was it near tea time? Just when things were going so well, horses, eh?

Bravo on your long solo hack, and well done to Mrs. Cob for listening to you when you got a bit emotional. You have come so far in the last few months, that it would be strange if you didn't get the weepies now and again. Who better to tell your woes to?
		
Click to expand...

You have a point, I have noticed that Ted will put himself between me and the others, but he is still scared of the bigger mare and backs down quickly.  What fun a possessive furry cart horse.


----------



## dianchi (30 January 2014)

Well done mrs! We would all just say how lovely you looked and be annoying if you posted pictures and you don't want that! 

Poor Alice, mind you I think that Bridgette is about to go Fugly and grow (why cant they go from being beautiful babies to 3.5yr grown ups?)

As for ted- whoops! What is he like?! But perhaps as per the above idea, shaking hands??


----------



## magpie92 (31 January 2014)

i have just read this thread start to finished and i have so much respect for you, you deserve a medal or something, i absolutely love Ted, Alice and their friends antics and i am truly more excited about a taming Ted update than  the next episode of what ever is on tv, you really are a special person to be able to go through what you have been through and come out smiling, you have defiantly changed my attitude to life and i thank you for that


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 January 2014)

magpie92 said:



			i have just read this thread start to finished and i have so much respect for you, you deserve a medal or something, i absolutely love Ted, Alice and their friends antics and i am truly more excited about a taming Ted update than  the next episode of what ever is on tv, you really are a special person to be able to go through what you have been through and come out smiling, you have defiantly changed my attitude to life and i thank you for that 

Click to expand...

How lovely, thank you.  I am not special, I have been a pain in rear to my nearest and dearest, thrown some mega strops, hidden under the duvet on chemo days and my OH had to physically drag me out of bed, had serious swearing sessions on the yard because I couldn't do normal things like lift a bag of feed or buckets of water.  I look back with shame now and my attitude to life has changed too.

Ted is on the naughty step again this morning, he has had a rave over night he has opened the heston bale of straw and used it as a trampoline.  Then in front of me, he went over to the self filling cattle trough and instead of simply drinking from the trough he removed the plate covering the ball cock and starts playing with it.  He will have to go to borstal soon.


----------



## Ladyinred (31 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			How lovely, thank you.  I am not special, I have been a pain in rear to my nearest and dearest, thrown some mega strops, hidden under the duvet on chemo days and my OH had to physically drag me out of bed, had serious swearing sessions on the yard because I couldn't do normal things like lift a bag of feed or buckets of water.  I look back with shame now and my attitude to life has changed too.

Ted is on the naughty step again this morning, he has had a rave over night he has opened the heston bale of straw and used it as a trampoline.  Then in front of me, he went over to the self filling cattle trough and instead of simply drinking from the trough he removed the plate covering the ball cock and starts playing with it.  He will have to go to borstal soon.
		
Click to expand...

Oh nooo.. we nearly got expelled from our livery after one of ours did that and finished off by bending the ballcock lever so far that the trough flooded everywhere! Bad Ted


----------



## magpie92 (31 January 2014)

i used to have a heifer that did the exact same thing with the ball cock, then would try and "help" you fix it when they she managed to break or remove it, charolais really are not good plumbers,


----------



## Morag4 (31 January 2014)

Naughty Ted.

We had a cow that would find it entertaining to shove the plate that coved the ballcock, my dad inserted two rods with eyelets on the top, eachside of the trough then threaded a bar through, that put paid the old bags antics!


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 January 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			Oh nooo.. we nearly got expelled from our livery after one of ours did that and finished off by bending the ballcock lever so far that the trough flooded everywhere! Bad Ted 

Click to expand...

Know that feeling. my Welsh Cob did that years ago, we were staying with the Huntsman and his wife in kennels.  The hunt grooms found the hunt horses floating at 4am on a cubbing morning.  My cob had been having a wonderful time with an automatic drinker.  We were never invited again.


----------



## Brochdoll (31 January 2014)

I do love this thread  Glad to hear you're feeling better too AdorableAlice!


----------



## Adopter (31 January 2014)

Poor Ted, I think we all need some better weather so the horses can go out and play at being horses again.

My two are sheltering in one of the boxes today peeping round the edge hoping I will relent and give them extra hay!


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 January 2014)

Adopter said:



			Poor Ted, I think we all need some better weather so the horses can go out and play at being horses again.

My two are sheltering in one of the boxes today peeping round the edge hoping I will relent and give them extra hay!
		
Click to expand...

I opened the barn where Ted,  Alice and her mum are and they refused to go into swamp field.  I have had to push and shove them most morning's recently but it was a firm nope this morning.  More mucking out in a bit.

Lunged cob barge horse, she does 6 laps  and stops.  Since when do horses count ?  Change rein,  6 laps stop.  I went further than she did, I needed the cooler rug not her.


----------



## TrasaM (31 January 2014)

The yard in ride from is near the River so we get a long stretch of flooded road to ride through. It all got too much for Madam on Monday and you could just see the thought process ! " More water! No! I'm not doing it..no no no! Unfortunately for madam in order to get home she had to plough through many meters of flood. By the time we got back to the field she refused to even put her feet in a flooded furrow and did a most elegant jump whilst I was leading her..then stopped dead looked at me and snorted! She finally made her point I think  it's pouring down here again today. Sigh...Lucky you having the barn to put them in.


----------



## Ladyinred (31 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Know that feeling. my Welsh Cob did that years ago, we were staying with the Huntsman and his wife in kennels.  The hunt grooms found the hunt horses floating at 4am on a cubbing morning.  My cob had been having a wonderful time with an automatic drinker.  We were never invited again.
		
Click to expand...

Funny that. Our miscreant is also a Welsh Cob! He loves to investigate (and wreck) things. He destroyed one of those fairly expensive corner mangers in a little over an hour. I wouldn't let him within a mile of a stable with an automatic drinker lol.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 February 2014)

I need therapy, fanning with a wet kipper and whiskey, that ruddy carthorse will see me off before long.

I shoved the three of them out in the swamp this morning. they had refused to go out of the barn yesterday so had to go today.  I leave OH in charge of equine hygiene this morning and set off for an epic voyage on the barge cob.  I have got my brave pants back now I feel so much better, so its further, trotting and alone.

I arrive back, having survived a nappy moment and a spin round, upper body rock solid - oh yes the strength is coming back, bout time too.  OH tells me Ted is acting strange in the field.  What sort of strange ? he hasn't moved for ages.  Have you been over to see him ?, no I am not falling over in all that ***** for a dim carthorse.   Hmmm, can't say anything because he had spent an hour tidying up the out of control muck heap, mucked out 7 and swept up.

Ted is stood in the middle of the field alone, rocked back on his heels and from a distance looked like he was drooling a stream of saliva from his mouth, first thought from a 100 meters was choke.  As I got closer to him the stream of saliva turned into a very long and thin blackberry bramble which was attached to him in his forelock and then tangled into the soft fur in the front of his ear.  The rocked back stance was abject fear, he was rooted to the spot, all the white in his eyes showing and having muscle tremor in his neck and shoulders.  It was like turning the clock back to when I first had him.

The only place on the entire horse that I still have a problem with is his poll.  To get his head collar on I still have to do it up well down his neck and then gradually work it up to the right place. I have always had a feeling that his poll might be damaged and will have to be investigated in due course.  This bramble was well attached to him right between his ears, across in one ear and then hanging over his eye, the tiny thorns were skimming his eye as the wind moved the bramble.

God bless mobile phones, I need scissors and treats was texted back to OH, be quick.  I tried to get my hand on him to reassure him while we waited but he just reared and ran back which was very disappointing, I thought he trusted me more now.  Armed with the scissors it went from bad to worse, I cut the bramble level with his mouth to get rid of the bulk of it before trying to cut the bit of forelock off that it was tangled in. I managed to cut the forelock without touching his head but he panicked as I pulled it off his ear and jumped forwards, splatting me into the mud on my backside.  Hey ho, mud in the pants is better than a youngster with thorns in his eye !  Hot water bottle, bed, chocolate and the racing next.


----------



## TrasaM (1 February 2014)

Every time I see a new post I think..ooh ! What's he done now? Poor Ted being terrorised by a nasty bramble.  well fine for rescuing him and well worth a muddy butt. We've got Hawthorne in the field where Asbo cob is and I'm forever picking bits out of his forelock and mane..nasty stuff.


----------



## Adopter (1 February 2014)

What a morning, your adventures never end!  Glad you sorted it, if Ted had not stood still goodness knows what damage he could have done!

Must be rescue a carthorse week, OH had to untangle a roll of barbed wire from a shires tail that he found when walking yesterday whilst it's companions looped the loop beside him.  Apparently the shire stood rock still whilst strange man released his tail.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 February 2014)

Adopter said:



			What a morning, your adventures never end!  Glad you sorted it, if Ted had not stood still goodness knows what damage he could have done!

Must be rescue a carthorse week, OH had to untangle a roll of barbed wire from a shires tail that he found when walking yesterday whilst it's companions looped the loop beside him.  Apparently the shire stood rock still whilst strange man released his tail.
		
Click to expand...


Blimey, could you imagine the mess if the horse had galloped off with barbed wire flying around his hind legs.  I just hope Ted has not scratched his eye, he seemed ok, lets hope I don't find his eye closed this evening.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 February 2014)

Thank goodness that you were able to sort him without getting injured yourself. 

My cob arrived with excellent general ground manners but was always unwilling to let me touch his near side ear. I put it down to some unhappy past experience, and just worked around it. 

After 3 months or so, I got a new osteopath to come out and give him a check up, and didn't even think to mention the head shyness. (Horse had already been seen by a Mctimoney chiropractor.) Osteo tweaked a couple of bits in his back, and then checked his poll. He found that he was 'out', and manipulated him. Instantly the horse was comfortable to have his ears touched, it was like magic!

He remained fine until, months later, he bashed his head against the edge of the stable top door, and became head shy again. A visit from the osteo sorted him out again.

It may be something as sortable as this that could help Ted, I do hope so.

Said gentlemanly cob was a lit up snorting dragon this morning though, as he zapped his muzzle playing 'chicken' with the electric string that runs along the top fence rail just before I caught him up. Its no fun dealing with these powerful beasts when they have their blood up and your wellies keep getting stuck in the mud!


----------



## Janee (2 February 2014)

I love this thread, I followed it in the early days but somehow lost touch and I have just spent yesterday and this morning catching up.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 February 2014)

Ted and Alice need a carer for the next 48 hours, I had my bone scan today and have been told not to hug children for two days !  I am radio active glow in the dark.  Disappointingly I cannot change TV channels by pointing my finger at it though.

I had the scan and afterwards they asked me if I had any injuries.  Where would you like me to start I thought ! one ankle broken twice, large dent in shin, hip wrapped around a telegraph pole, back flip onto a tiger trap, they looked bemused to say the least.

Then they announced they wanted more 3D pictures of my back - anxiety levels hit the roof - so into another room and a different machine.  Tunnel thing this time, didn't like that but didn't last too long.

So now the wait begins for the results, as long as no nasties have spread I can put up with all the bashed bits.  Just need to stay calm and remember it is just a routine thing to have done.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 February 2014)

What a pity about the TV changing!  That would be really useful - and save the usual search for the remote in our house.  It wouldn't matter if the dogs took the remote out and hid it in the haylage either!
Just remember (and keep saying to yourself) that these tests are routine for anyone who has had the treatment that you have had.  You should also remember that the operator reads the results as the test is being done, so if anything seriously wrong were found you would be called back very quickly.
I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Adopter (4 February 2014)

Just be careful when Ted sees you again in his excitment  His version of a hug does not involve eating mud!

Fingers crossed all will be fine.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 February 2014)

Adopter said:



			Just be careful when Ted sees you again in his excitment  His version of a hug does not involve eating mud!

Fingers crossed all will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Inch of rain forecast tomorrow,  my mud is already epic.  Ted and the barge horse are the only ones getting through it without effort now,

My radio active brain is in overdrive,  a tipple is needed,


----------



## dianchi (6 February 2014)

Are you still glowing??


----------



## Jaycee (6 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am radio active glow in the dark.  Disappointingly I cannot change TV channels by pointing my finger at it though.
		
Click to expand...

This made me chuckle as I remember my son asking me if my b**b was going to glow in the dark when I was having radiotherapy he reckoned it would have been useful for me when reading in bed! lol

Glad it all went off OK, try not to stress worrying about the results, I'm sure you'll be fine. Take care xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 February 2014)

dianchi said:



			Are you still glowing??
		
Click to expand...

No the blooming rain has put me out !

Thanks Jaycee, no results yet and I am guessing if they found anything they would be in touch quickly like they were after the initial mammogram.  I was back in 48 hours after that scan.

I start my phased return to work next week, that is going to be one big shock to the system.  Two 5.30's in the same day is a distant memory.  Ted and I don't get up until 8am nowadays, and it means I have to be clean and tidy - boring !


----------



## gmw (6 February 2014)

Ohh no two 5.30s. eurrgh!!! been following this thread since forever and you are an inspiration. Thank you, puts our troubles into prospective. Results will be fine too many good vibes coming your way. Thank you,  hugs for Ted and co.


----------



## Adopter (6 February 2014)

Two 5.30s!!!!!    All the best for your return to work, but it will be a shock, at least the mornings are getting lighter quite quickly now!


----------



## teacups (8 February 2014)

Poor Ted - hope he's got over his fright (and hope you managed to wash the mud out of your clothes).

Hope the scan results come through fairly quickly, and that they are as good as possible.

Last but not least, hope the return to work is not too painful. Lovely that you get a phased return - must be a half-way decent employer you have. It makes all the difference.
Don't forget to relax by updating us all on the carthorse and friends' progress. <g>


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 February 2014)

Ok, someone has to own up to feeding Ted blue smarties.  He has forgotten all his lessons, is taking great delight in being uncatchable, terrorised a group of ramblers, jumped on his sister whilst she was rolling and this evening was break dancing in the barn.

He ended up on the naughty step yesterday, tied up for an hour, even the cat felt sorry for him and sat at his feet to keep him company.  I am beginning to realise why the traditional heavy horse handlers break their horses at 3 and get them going gently.  Ted is far more inquisitive than Alice.  If Spring does not come soon he will have to go to borstal.

One more day on sick leave and then back to work, undecided whether to fuel the car or buy a boat as I work in the centre of Worcester.  Still no scan results so I am going on the principle of no news is good news.


----------



## Adopter (10 February 2014)

Hope the return to work goes well, and you do not have to boat in. 

Poor Ted, we all want the weather to improve, jumping on his sister must have been a mistake!


----------



## ridefast (10 February 2014)

My old-enough-to-know-better 19 year old has been eating blue smarties this week too! Must be something in the air. I think it's time to put Ted to work on the farm, he can't move so fast when he's attached to a plough surely


----------



## Love (10 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ok, someone has to own up to feeding Ted blue smarties.  He has forgotten all his lessons, is taking great delight in being uncatchable, terrorised a group of ramblers, jumped on his sister whilst she was rolling and this evening was break dancing in the barn.

He ended up on the naughty step yesterday, tied up for an hour, even the cat felt sorry for him and sat at his feet to keep him company.  I am beginning to realise why the traditional heavy horse handlers break their horses at 3 and get them going gently.  Ted is far more inquisitive than Alice.  If Spring does not come soon he will have to go to borstal.

One more day on sick leave and then back to work, undecided whether to fuel the car or buy a boat as I work in the centre of Worcester.  Still no scan results so I am going on the principle of no news is good news.
		
Click to expand...

Oh poor Ted  and poor Alice for being jumped on! I'd go for the boat though, I had to paddle to my lecture at the uni in Worcester this afternoon and stunk out the lecture theatre with my boots stinking of horse. I had dry feet though!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 February 2014)

Love said:



			Oh poor Ted  and poor Alice for being jumped on! I'd go for the boat though, I had to paddle to my lecture at the uni in Worcester this afternoon and stunk out the lecture theatre with my boots stinking of horse. I had dry feet though!
		
Click to expand...

Would you know how high up Castle Street closed please, I need to get up the Tything, turn right into Castle Street and immediately left by the garage.  If it is shut at the top I will have to bus it.


----------



## Love (10 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Would you know how high up Castle Street closed please, I need to get up the Tything, turn right into Castle Street and immediately left by the garage.  If it is shut at the top I will have to bus it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the halls opposite the racecourse and the road past the hive and racecourse is closed to traffic from the corner by Detroits resteraunt. The water is up as far as the hive. Castle street was open today so you should be fine coming that way in, but you can't come the way past the hive etc.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 February 2014)

Thanks Love, I normally park under the viaduct and walk across the old cattle market, past the hive and up the hill.  The water up to the hive is shocking.  Maybe I should have another week sick !


----------



## Love (10 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thanks Love, I normally park under the viaduct and walk across the old cattle market, past the hive and up the hill.  The water up to the hive is shocking.  Maybe I should have another week sick !
		
Click to expand...

I had been visiting my auntie in Wales over the weekend, and couldn't believe how bad it had got, so quickly, when I got back!


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			One more day on sick leave and then back to work, undecided whether to fuel the car or buy a boat as I work in the centre of Worcester.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck for your return to work. I was thinking of you this morning during Radio 4's Today programme, when they had a live feed from the centre of a flooded Worcester, describing how difficult it was going to be for people to get to work.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 February 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Good luck for your return to work. I was thinking of you this morning during Radio 4's Today programme, when they had a live feed from the centre of a flooded Worcester, describing how difficult it was going to be for people to get to work.
		
Click to expand...

Yes !, this was not the best day for my return to say the least.  The alarm went off at 6am, just as I had dropped off after worrying about going back all night.  I used to be able to sleep on a clothes line, but the treatment has left me sleeping very badly and at the wrong time of day.

The horses were in a state of shock at my early arrival, the OH was just plain grumpy at being dragged out to help me.  Listening to all the road closures I decided to go on the train...and so did the world, his wife and the dog.  I had to stand up, only 20 minutes but I felt it and was knackered when I finally got to the office, only to find my desk was occupied and there was nowhere for me to sit.  Then I had an hysterical fit when I realised all my professional training stuff was missing as were my pictures and personal bits and bobs.  They were found stuffed in a drawer eventually.  I had got in my head that my desk would have stood in silent suspended animation till I returned !

I fielded lots of inappropriate questions and watched the clock get to lunchtime, got back on the train to go home.  Stood up again and spent the 20 minutes wishing I could win the lottery.

Hope everyone's homes, yard and horses are coping with this dreadful weather.  Ted is in the barn with Alice and Alice's mum.  He is playing with an open heston of straw, no doubt he will go splat shortly.


----------



## Adopter (12 February 2014)

Not the ideal first day back then.  Glad you are ok.


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 February 2014)

Oh dear. You can't help the weather but a little bit of forethought from your colleagues would have helped. Still, that's the first day back done.

At least the nights and mornings are getting so much lighter, it's not long until spring.


----------



## Gazen (12 February 2014)

Going back to work will get easier.  I was the same both times I went back to work after the children were born.  Head full of cotton wool, nothing seemed to make sense and it seemed like you had forgotten everything.  You will soon get back into the swing of things.  Take it easy and try not to rush things.


----------



## Greylegs (12 February 2014)

I was reading this thread for the first time yesterday and thoroughly enjoying the Ted updates and antics. What a star you have there.

Then I got to the post in mid July. .....

Thank you AA for writing it. It. It's have taken a lot of courage, but you have helped me a great deal and I wanted to let you know. I have been refusing to go for my 3 yearly "screen", making excuses, putting it off, cancelling appointments and generally being a bit of a idiot about it for a month or so now. Today I made the call and I'm going next Tuesday. Dreading it, but I'm going. 

Best wishes to you and Ted.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 February 2014)

You have persuaded me that I should not ignore the dread letter which thumped ominously onto the doormat yesterday. Thanks, AA. 

PS: How big is your lad now? He's super gorgeous!


----------



## Greylegs (13 February 2014)

CT. .... Maybe we should go together for a bit of HHO moral support... !


----------



## Cinnamontoast (13 February 2014)

Ha, let's hold hands as they get out the speculum! :eek3:


----------



## dianchi (13 February 2014)

Greylegs said:



			I was reading this thread for the first time yesterday and thoroughly enjoying the Ted updates and antics. What a star you have there.

Then I got to the post in mid July. .....

Thank you AA for writing it. It. It's have taken a lot of courage, but you have helped me a great deal and I wanted to let you know. I have been refusing to go for my 3 yearly "screen", making excuses, putting it off, cancelling appointments and generally being a bit of a idiot about it for a month or so now. Today I made the call and I'm going next Tuesday. Dreading it, but I'm going. 

Best wishes to you and Ted.
		
Click to expand...

See AA you are an inspiration to people!!!!!

I hope that Alice's mum will have Ted ship shape and back in his box pronto for you!

Sorry your return to work wasn't as well thought out as it could have been  fingers x that you get back in the swing quickly xx


----------



## Hetsmum (13 February 2014)

People never realise when you are off work for whatever reason that it is hard enough going back as it is without not being able to crawl into your comfort zone.....especially with your photos.   Hope today is a little better for you.  We have sunshine today but I'm not allowed to say that too loudly as we are scared it might be chased away! xxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 February 2014)

Greylegs said:



			I was reading this thread for the first time yesterday and thoroughly enjoying the Ted updates and antics. What a star you have there.

Then I got to the post in mid July. .....

Thank you AA for writing it. It. It's have taken a lot of courage, but you have helped me a great deal and I wanted to let you know. I have been refusing to go for my 3 yearly "screen", making excuses, putting it off, cancelling appointments and generally being a bit of a idiot about it for a month or so now. Today I made the call and I'm going next Tuesday. Dreading it, but I'm going. 

Best wishes to you and Ted.
		
Click to expand...

I beg you all not to put off the screening, regardless of which end is being closely inspected !  Had I not gone, and it was only my OH's begging that made me go, I would be none the wiser today.  No lumps, no symptoms.  The tiny 2cm lump they found deep in my chest was very aggressive and had I waited another 3 years before screening my chances of survival were poor.

It is almost a year since that screening appt, the speed they dealt with me at was unbelievable.  They told me it would be around a year before I came out the other end and I can remember sitting there thinking 'a year, a whole year, that is forever'.  I have no idea where the year went now, remember odd bits, strangely the more horrid bits are fading fast.  I do remember some of the cringe worthy moments though, like throwing a flower pot at the OH in temper and being very sick in a ditch on the way home from an A P McCoy dinner, thankfully my dearest friend who took me is a vet and took it all in her stride and I managed to miss her car !

It is worth remembering that one in eight woman will have breast cancer and one in three people with have cancer of some sort in their life time.  Those are seriously frightening figures.  The screening is there for a purpose, fair enough it's a few crap and embarrassing moments, but worth it in the long run.  

No work today for me and the sun is out, Ted and Alice are mud wrestling one another, they have just sprayed the barge mare with liquid mud and Alice's mum is sunbathing fast asleep with nose nearly on the floor.  Next session of my phased return is tomorrow morning, the River Severn continues to rise so I will have to go on the train again.

Good luck for those screenings ladies, just close your eyes and think of your horses and try not to scream at how cold the mammogram machine is !!


----------



## Greylegs (13 February 2014)

Thanks AA. I'm having the top done ... CT seems to going for the other end!!! Either way, I guess we should be profoundly grateful that there are services out there designed to save us from our own avoidance tactics. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed even though I'm totally dreading it, and thank you for your inspirational posts. 

I'll let you know how it went next week. <<< hugs >>>


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 February 2014)

Greylegs said:



			Thanks AA. I'm having the top done ... CT seems to going for the other end!!! Either way, I guess we should be profoundly grateful that there are services out there designed to save us from our own avoidance tactics. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed even though I'm totally dreading it, and thank you for your inspirational posts. 

I'll let you know how it went next week. <<< hugs >>>
		
Click to expand...

Honestly there is nothing to dread, you will come out and think, what was I worrying about !  It is not the most elegant of moments, but your radiographer will be lovely.  Poor CT, the dreaded other end.  I can vividly remember the breast cancer nurse sitting with me and reading through my records, ah, she said you are overdue a screening.  'Really ? I thought isn't one end enough for you. We must get you booked in Mrs xxx, 'don't bother I thought !

Needless to say the appt was made and off I went, lay there in that glorious position that only women have to endure.  I tell the nurse my woes and she promptly told me she had been through it, had all the chemo etc and totally clear for years - that made it worth going !!

Now back to Ted, he has turned into one of those snakes that swallow things whole.  For a young gelding he has been very good with his mouth, very rare he nipped or sucked at things, but today all change.  He must be teething, there is Ted spit everywhere and shutting the barn this evening he got my head in his mouth, I made a sound like a blooming sink plunger when he let go !

Poor Alice has dreadlocks, he has been sucking her mane, the head collar left on the gate is disgusting.  I hope nothing happens over night I need all my 50 pence's for the train fare to Worcester.


----------



## Adopter (13 February 2014)

From pictures on BBC tonight it looks as if you need a boat for Worcester tomorrow!

Hope you have a better morning than the first one.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 February 2014)

Adopter said:



			From pictures on BBC tonight it looks as if you need a boat for Worcester tomorrow!

Hope you have a better morning than the first one.
		
Click to expand...

Living in hope I get a 'don't bother to come in' phone call !  Those poor people with stinking water in their homes.


----------



## Slave2Magic (13 February 2014)

AA, I feel your frustration on the teething front! My YO informed me on Monday that Finn is chewing and sucking on everything he can get his teeth round. I needed to make him stand for a few minutes while we waited for our session in the arena and ended up shoving the lead rope in his mouth. That seemed to keep him happy. He has suddenly acquired 2 top and bottom adult teeth.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 February 2014)

Slave2Magic said:



			AA, I feel your frustration on the teething front! My YO informed me on Monday that Finn is chewing and sucking on everything he can get his teeth round. I needed to make him stand for a few minutes while we waited for our session in the arena and ended up shoving the lead rope in his mouth. That seemed to keep him happy. He has suddenly acquired 2 top and bottom adult teeth.
		
Click to expand...

How old is your lad ? Ted is 2 and 7 months.


----------



## Slave2Magic (13 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			How old is your lad ? Ted is 2 and 7 months.
		
Click to expand...

He is 2 years and 9 months. He is having a dental check up on the 28th just to see if he has any retained caps or wolf teeth that could cause problems when bitting.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 February 2014)

Ted and Alice have had their wolf teeth removed.  Ted's were normal size, Alice had fangs, huge great things.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 February 2014)

My gorgeous fat, furry, dim and anxiety stricken cart horse is a hero.

This morning the wind caught the barn door and knocked me flat whilst I was letting the horses out.  Alice and her dam took one look at me, flat out on the gravel and legged it.  Ted stayed and stood over me.  I couldn't believe it, his whole mind set is so nervous and mistrusting.  Maybe training him with Trudie has taught him to accept somebody lay on the floor !  I got up and lent on him to get my breath back and he still stood stock still.  

He is my little hero.  Wish the wind would give over, hope you are all safe in this dreadful weather.


----------



## Adopter (15 February 2014)

First I hope you have recovered, this wind is never ending and a real problem.

Secondly, I think Ted is a hero, he is so endearing his trust of you is awesome!  I think you have some great times ahead!


----------



## Sven (15 February 2014)

Perhaps this latest act of heroism confirms his little indiscretion earlier was down to him protecting you.  Got to love him


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 February 2014)

Sven said:



			Perhaps this latest act of heroism confirms his little indiscretion earlier was down to him protecting you.  Got to love him 

Click to expand...

I had forgotten that paw waving at the visitor, interesting thought, maybe he has German Shepherd in him !

I am flat on my back now, lay on the electric blanket, large tube of arnica cream and my valentine chocolates.  Ouch, my poor back and it's still blowing a demon wind and raining sideways.  When will it all end.  Keep it in perspective, no water in the house, just a bit in the yard and small amount of damage to buildings, lots of poor people with devastated lives.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 February 2014)

Ah, bless Ted the Superhero! What a compliment to your relationship with him, that he overcame his instinct to flee, especially as the others legged it.

Hope that you are OK and not too battered by your tumble.

This weather is diabolical and makes the simplest of horsey tasks into a nightmare.


----------



## WarmbloodX (15 February 2014)

I just found this thread this morning and have read from start to finish (ive been totally hooked save from a loo break when I just couldn't cross my legs any longer  ). Ted had me hooked from the word go, and then when your post about your diagnosis my heart sunk. I prayed by the time I got to this page I'd be reading a happy ending. 

I've been through every emotion just reading this and can't imagine what you've been through. AA you are truly an inspiration, and as for that book.....well this thread is it I'd say, get it printed and I'd certainly buy it. 

Just want to say thank you for all your posts, you do have a gift for writing.  & I look forward to all your future posts. 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 February 2014)

WarmbloodX said:



			I just found this thread this morning and have read from start to finish (ive been totally hooked save from a loo break when I just couldn't cross my legs any longer  ). Ted had me hooked from the word go, and then when your post about your diagnosis my heart sunk. I prayed by the time I got to this page I'd be reading a happy ending. 

I've been through every emotion just reading this and can't imagine what you've been through. AA you are truly an inspiration, and as for that book.....well this thread is it I'd say, get it printed and I'd certainly buy it. 

Just want to say thank you for all your posts, you do have a gift for writing.  & I look forward to all your future posts. 

Xxxxxxxx
		
Click to expand...

Aw, I have gone all unnecessary, lovely kind words thank you.

Ted and I had a snog this evening, OH grumbled into his full barrow of Ted shyte that he hasn't been snogged for a decade.  I pointed out that Ted was a hero this morning.  OH said, perhaps Ted should have looked after you all last year, cleaned up all the mess you produced, put up with all the tantrums and picked your toys up when you lobbed them across the room in temper.

Point taken ! nice meal produced and football allowed on TV this evening, snog promised for later but I will be asleep when he comes to bed, tactics you know girls !!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 February 2014)

Star pony standing over you! Protective little lad


----------



## WelshD (15 February 2014)

You got valentines chocolates!?


----------



## maree t (15 February 2014)

Perhaps a look into turmeric and the help it seems to be giving might be worth a look . Good boy ted by the way


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 February 2014)

The brown envelope finally arrived yesterday.  Just one sentence on the letter.

Bone scan normal..........words cannot describe how I feel.  Off to tell Ted and his friends now.


----------



## Ladyinred (18 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			The brown envelope finally arrived yesterday.  Just one sentence on the letter.

Bone scan normal..........words cannot describe how I feel.  Off to tell Ted and his friends now.
		
Click to expand...



Brilliant brilliant brilliant. Oh and did I say brilliant.

What a huge weight off your mind that must be xx


----------



## Clare85 (18 February 2014)

Wonderful news AA!


----------



## Janee (18 February 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			Brilliant brilliant brilliant. Oh and did I say brilliant.

What a huge weight off your mind that must be xx
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## BWa (18 February 2014)

Like button!


----------



## Hetsmum (18 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			The brown envelope finally arrived yesterday. Just one sentence on the letter.

Bone scan normal..........words cannot describe how I feel. Off to tell Ted and his friends now.
		
Click to expand...

Yes yes yes yes yes!  And now begins the rest of your life! 

Bless Ted for looking after you when knocked off your feet.  I have a very 'challenging' youngster and we have been through a lot together and come a long way as you and Ted have.  I am probably closer to him than my other 2......maybe because these guys previously had no trust, when you gain it, it is all the more precious to them........


----------



## Luci07 (18 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			The brown envelope finally arrived yesterday.  Just one sentence on the letter.

Bone scan normal..........words cannot describe how I feel.  Off to tell Ted and his friends now.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news...made my day reading that.


----------



## Sven (18 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			The brown envelope finally arrived yesterday.  Just one sentence on the letter.

Bone scan normal..........words cannot describe how I feel.  Off to tell Ted and his friends now.
		
Click to expand...

Great news, and my cat has just turned up after a night on the missing list........wonder what the third bit of good news will be!


----------



## TrasaM (18 February 2014)

Wonderful news..


----------



## Gazen (18 February 2014)

Just to reiterate what other people have said.  Wonderful, brilliant news!


----------



## Old Bat (18 February 2014)

Tremendous news!!!!


----------



## Adopter (18 February 2014)

Delighted for you, another hurdle cleared.


----------



## ozpoz (18 February 2014)

So pleased for you and Spring is round the corner - Have fun! x


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 February 2014)

Thank you all so much.  I had the best nights sleep for a very long time last night.
I do have the April mammogram to get through but it is classed as a routine scan and is 12 months after the surgery took place.  I had got it into my head that something was wrong because I get so stiff and sore after any form of exercise.  My breakfast is porridge and pain killers !  At least I now know that the pain is the aftermath of the chemotherapy, instant menopause, severe lack of fitness and old age.

Ted came into the yard this morning for a tie up session, which is just a tie it to the wall and abandon it for an hour whilst I do all the work.  Most of the time he can see me trundling about with the barrow and the cat sits with him.  I know it's not exactly pony club but I can't be doing with a horse that cannot stand quietly by itself. 

My friend arrived to ride the cob mare for me and asked me me 'what the xxx is that' pointing at Ted, 'another waif and stray you have taken in' ?  I was a bit offended, I thought Ted had matured and looked reasonable, admittedly he is a bit dragged through a hedge backwards and is sporting an afro hair do.

So with the cob gone, out came the kitchen scissors, his forelock was so long it can be tucked into his head collar noseband.  I thought how quiet he had been, obvious now - he couldn't see anything !  his mane was below his neck and his beard was impressive.  He now sports the pudding basin look and is in hiding. Alice has contacted those Showmae onesie folks and ordered a tent for him.


----------



## Adopter (18 February 2014)

Poor Ted, he is going to be the most handsome chap around, he just needed a couple of maturing years, and a few haircuts!!!


----------



## Maesfen (18 February 2014)

I'm thrilled for your good news, such a relief for you along with your family and friends including us on here.  

Onwards and upwards now, full steam ahead but if you ever buy a onesie for Ted (or any of them) I am disowning you right now, you just cannot take away their dignity like that!


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 February 2014)

Maesfen said:



			I'm thrilled for your good news, such a relief for you along with your family and friends including us on here.  

Onwards and upwards now, full steam ahead but if you ever buy a onesie for Ted (or any of them) I am disowning you right now, you just cannot take away their dignity like that!
		
Click to expand...

I told Alice onsie's are not masculine so she has cancelled her order and bought him a duffle coat. He just needs a balaclava now.  The swallows and House Martins are going to have a warm nest this year, loads of Ted hair to collect.

Are they on their way yet ?


----------



## Carefreegirl (18 February 2014)

:biggrin3: all round


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			The brown envelope finally arrived yesterday.  Just one sentence on the letter.

Bone scan normal..........words cannot describe how I feel.  Off to tell Ted and his friends now.
		
Click to expand...

, 

Excellent news!
So pleased for you.


----------



## doriangrey (18 February 2014)

Wonderful news


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 February 2014)

Fantastic news about the scan!

Just to add, that I gave the foster filly a 'pudding basin' cut this time last year, as she had an incredibly thick double mane and I had let it grow far too long. She looked :eek3: after I'd done it, but I was then able to wash it and brush out all the tangles, and then set to with the solocomb to create a 'just pulled' look. She looked perfectly presentable after that .


----------



## sandi_84 (18 February 2014)

Aw AA I'm so pleased you got positive results, I haven't posted on this thread for a while but have been reading along with everyone else about you and your gang's adventures (or misadventures in the case of Ted? ) and have been enjoying your updates thoroughly as usual.
I have been keeping my mental fingers crossed for you since you posted that you had to go back for another scan so I'm really really glad you got the result you were hoping for! Thanks again for including us all in your emotional and personal journey


----------



## Love (18 February 2014)

Such great news for you! And I'm sure Ted still looks as handsome as ever!


----------



## Morag4 (18 February 2014)

Absolutely fabulous news hun!

Poor Wee Ted.


----------



## Arizahn (18 February 2014)

Fantastic news


----------



## Brochdoll (18 February 2014)

Superb news! Really happy for you! My auntie just got the news that she doesnt have to go back for a year now today so good news all round!


----------



## Jaycee (18 February 2014)

Yaay! so glad you've not had to wait too long for such good news, now to enjoy the rest of your life x x


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 February 2014)

Jaycee said:



			Yaay! so glad you've not had to wait too long for such good news, now to enjoy the rest of your life x x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, all I need to do now is rid the demon voice that appears now and then saying 'what if it comes back'.

Ted has refused to make the trip from stable yard to barn before dark, he is frightened someone might see his new hair style.

Work tomorrow and the first suit and meeting the public day.  Confidence where are you !


----------



## Auslander (18 February 2014)

What fantastic news! Onwards and upwards


----------



## Flummoxed (18 February 2014)

And just to add my small voice: -

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## Jaycee (18 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you, all I need to do now is rid the demon voice that appears now and then saying 'what if it comes back'.

Ted has refused to make the trip from stable yard to barn before dark, he is frightened someone might see his new hair style.

Work tomorrow and the first suit and meeting the public day.  Confidence where are you !
		
Click to expand...

I don't think those demons ever go away (have had one of those shouting at me recently, turned out to be something else thankfully), but don't let them get the better of you, live each day as it comes, throw your heart and soul into those horses of yours and your work, confidence for some  strange reason takes a bit of time, maybe it's because having cancer makes one realise that we are only mere mortals after all and how precious life is. Also we get so much support/care for such along time and suddenly every one fades into the background leaving us to wake up and smell the coffee so to speak. Its almost like loosing your security blanket!

Poor Ted I do sympathise with him, perhaps he'd like to borrow a wig or two! lol 

Take care xx


----------



## hayinamanger (18 February 2014)

Really pleased to hear your news, AA, and the demons will lose interest after a while if you tell them to sod off.


----------



## maree t (18 February 2014)

Great news ,


----------



## gmw (18 February 2014)

Fantastic news. So glad scan results good. Hope the floods down your way does not affect you Ted and co. Whatever happened to Trudie has she emigrated?


----------



## OldNag (18 February 2014)

Brilliant,  brilliant news! !


----------



## FubsyMog (18 February 2014)

I am a latercomer to this thread but am pretty much caught up now, being confined as I am to the sofa with man-flu the last few days. I always enjoy reading your posts AA - as a not-yet-owner, I learn a lot from your sound and sensible outlook. Can't wait to find out how big Ted eventually grows...!

Fab news on the health results!


----------



## Hutchlou (18 February 2014)

Great news! X


----------



## dianchi (19 February 2014)

Yippppeeee!

So please for you!

Bridgette would like to inform Alice that her mum has a lycra all in one and it is her "super horse" suit (its royal blue), and she looks forward to the day she is allowed to wear it! 

Work is boring where is Trudi???!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 February 2014)

dianchi said:



			Yippppeeee!

So please for you!

Bridgette would like to inform Alice that her mum has a lycra all in one and it is her "super horse" suit (its royal blue), and she looks forward to the day she is allowed to wear it! 

Work is boring where is Trudi???!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Trudie is resting on her back, she became a little deflated after jumping up and down on Ted.  The bonkers cart horse barely batted an eyelid at Trudie but yesterday had a fit of the hissy vapours when I tried to measure him, I really don't understand him at times.  A blow up pink doll can do acrobatics on his back yet a simple measuring stick is the work of the devil.  After much de-sensitising I finally measured him, front end is 16.1 back end 16.3. he better sort himself out or a crupper will be needed.

I am worried about Little Alice, her hind legs seem stiff and jerky when she turns around.  I hope her stifles are ok.


----------



## Adopter (19 February 2014)

Guess Ted will go on growing for a while yet, hope he accepts step ladders for mounting!!

Hope Alice is ok, how worrying for you having got through her leg injury.


----------



## dianchi (27 February 2014)

Bridgette waves to Alice to check that all is well and that Ted hasn't done anything daft!


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 February 2014)

dianchi said:



			Bridgette waves to Alice to check that all is well and that Ted hasn't done anything daft!
		
Click to expand...

Well it is funny that Bridgette has enquired...

Ted is on the naughty step, again, and this time has 2000 lines to write out.

I must not rugby tackle my sister and roll her in the mud  x 500 lines
I must not stick my tongue in mum's ear, it's rude  x 500 lines
I must not charge around the field like an equine JCB x 500 lines
I must not roll in fox poo, I stink x 500 lines

Day off for me today so I took the cob for a hack in the sunshine.  Talk about idle, it was like pushing water up hill.  Concentration of a gold fish.  Why does she pass a digger, umpteen tractors and bouncing trailers but shy at some snow drops !  We got to the junction with 4 options of route, there is a lovely cottage garden and I failed to see the elderly lady weeding behind the hedge.  The mare decided the quickest route home and I wanted to go further.  I said in a loud voice - you lazy bar steward, you are ucking wearing me out this morning, do as you are told or I will warm your arse - then another voice said "morning dear, lovely day".  Embarrassed or what !


----------



## YorksG (27 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Well it is funny that Bridgette has enquired...

Ted is on the naughty step, again, and this time has 2000 lines to write out.

I must not rugby tackle my sister and roll her in the mud  x 500 lines
I must not stick my tongue in mum's ear, it's rude  x 500 lines
I must not charge around the field like an equine JCB x 500 lines
I must not roll in fox poo, I stink x 500 lines

Day off for me today so I took the cob for a hack in the sunshine.  Talk about idle, it was like pushing water up hill.  Concentration of a gold fish.  Why does she pass a digger, umpteen tractors and bouncing trailers but shy at some snow drops !  We got to the junction with 4 options of route, there is a lovely cottage garden and I failed to see the elderly lady weeding behind the hedge.  The mare decided the quickest route home and I wanted to go further.  I said in a loud voice - you lazy bar steward, you are ucking wearing me out this morning, do as you are told or I will warm your arse - then another voice said "morning dear, lovely day".  Embarrassed or what !
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it always the way? Sister and I were hacking and yacking when a passing pedestrian informed us we didn't need loud hailers! I think it is a life time of conversing across fiels, along with having to be "the voice of authority" on many occaisions


----------



## Adopter (27 February 2014)

Nice day for a hack, snowdrops are very scary!  Ted is progressing quite normally for a young lad!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I said in a loud voice - you lazy bar steward, you are ucking wearing me out this morning, do as you are told or I will warm your arse - then another voice said "morning dear, lovely day".  Embarrassed or what !
		
Click to expand...

I nearly inhaled on my sandwich when I was reading this! 

Ted sounds like he is finding various ways to amuse himself!

How's Alice?


----------



## debsg (27 February 2014)

Nearly choked on my healthy, balanced lunch of chocolate digestives and coffee! Pmsl


----------



## Annagain (27 February 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Well it is funny that Bridgette has enquired...

Ted is on the naughty step, again, and this time has 2000 lines to write out.

I must not rugby tackle my sister and roll her in the mud  x 500 lines
I must not stick my tongue in mum's ear, it's rude  x 500 lines
I must not charge around the field like an equine JCB x 500 lines
I must not roll in fox poo, I stink x 500 lines

Day off for me today so I took the cob for a hack in the sunshine.  Talk about idle, it was like pushing water up hill.  Concentration of a gold fish.  Why does she pass a digger, umpteen tractors and bouncing trailers but shy at some snow drops !  We got to the junction with 4 options of route, there is a lovely cottage garden and I failed to see the elderly lady weeding behind the hedge.  The mare decided the quickest route home and I wanted to go further.  I said in a loud voice - you lazy bar steward, you are ucking wearing me out this morning, do as you are told or I will warm your arse - then another voice said "morning dear, lovely day".  Embarrassed or what !
		
Click to expand...

I missed the 'd' in weeding the first time I read it. Had an moment then a  one before realising what it really said


----------



## dianchi (27 February 2014)

Bridgette Laughs at Teds punishment, and is pleased that Alice is wearing her Halo! 

Yep been there when you don't think anyone is listening and then up pops an elderly person or rather gorgeous man!


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 February 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			I nearly inhaled on my sandwich when I was reading this! 

Ted sounds like he is finding various ways to amuse himself!

How's Alice?
		
Click to expand...

Jury is out on Alice, I think she has slightly sticky stifles, just occasionally when she turns around she 'dips' a little, almost like she has trodden on something sharp and gone 'ouch', difficult to explain.  Nothing on straight lines and she hares around like a demented demon with Ted.  She backs up no problems and is balanced when she is playing.  I am trying to put the odd 'she's not right' moments out of my mind and hoping she is just growing.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 March 2014)

WANTED - LARGE TIN.

Ucking creature kicked me.  Does he have no scruples, I have saved his life, nursed him back to health, worried about him, bought him a blow up doll, bankrupted myself buying endless haylage for him and tried to bring him up properly.

I am in a large strop now, to get even larger because I have to go to Tesco now, even I cannot stretch one baking spud into a meal for two this evening.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (1 March 2014)

Norty Tedward!! Hope ur ok xx


----------



## Love (1 March 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			WANTED - LARGE TIN.

Ucking creature kicked me.  Does he have no scruples, I have saved his life, nursed him back to health, worried about him, bought him a blow up doll, bankrupted myself buying endless haylage for him and tried to bring him up properly.

I am in a large strop now, to get even larger because I have to go to Tesco now, even I cannot stretch one baking spud into a meal for two this evening.
		
Click to expand...

Ted! I hope he is in disgrace. Bet it didn't tickle either with those big hooves  Hope you're not too hurt AA. As a student I am the master of making meals out of not enough, totally random food as i hate food shopping... but think even i would be defeated with only one potato!


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 March 2014)

Eek, naughty Ted . Hope that you are ok, AA.

Was it an 'accidental', oops, Mum got in the way of my big feet type of kick? I hope that it wasn't anything deliberate.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 March 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Eek, naughty Ted . Hope that you are ok, AA.

Was it an 'accidental', oops, Mum got in the way of my big feet type of kick? I hope that it wasn't anything deliberate.
		
Click to expand...

No, it was deliberate and he got a smack for his trouble.  He was tricky from the start today, didn't want to be caught in the barn even though Alice had already gone over into the yard.  I turned my back on him and he soon came over and stuffed his head in the halter.

He was unsettled during being groomed and had to be told to stand several times, he was snatchy with his feet and generally thuggish.  He has a full set of Shire horse feathers now and I have to oil them, he was fine with three and then just as I bent down to the off hind he let rip and caught my hand.  The old adage of being as close as possible when a horse kicks did me well and no damage done, had he had me at full stretch I would not have been left standing ! he is one powerful horse.

Onwards and upwards, he will be fine one day.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 March 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Onwards and upwards, he will be fine one day.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed he will. He's a very lucky lad to fallen into such capable hands. 

Talking of hands, I hope that your hand is OK.


----------



## Adopter (1 March 2014)

Glad you were ok, the old rules stand us all in good stead!  One of my youngsters was unsettled tonight, must be something in the air!


----------



## TrasaM (1 March 2014)

Naughty Ted! Good to hear no major harm done.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 March 2014)

TrasaM said:



			Naughty Ted! Good to hear no major harm done.
		
Click to expand...

I am searching his bedroom, I reckon he is on speed.  He is in the field break dancing at the moment.

I have asked Alice what is going on but she just burst into tears and wants me to find her a new boyfriend.  She said she is not fussy but does like the look of Frankel, he is hot apparently.

I have a feeling Ted, or shall we call him Kevin, is heading into a not so pleasant phase of equine adolescence, what joy, 700kg of stroppy teenager.  Anybody sourced that extra large tin can yet ?


----------



## asommerville (2 March 2014)

Spring has sprung it would appear!!!!


----------



## Adopter (2 March 2014)

asommerville said:



			Spring has sprung it would appear!!!!
		
Click to expand...

And let's hope it stays!! Hope our teenage horses settle though, the effects of spring grass can be better than any chemical drug!


----------



## TrasaM (2 March 2014)

Hope The Boy has behaved better today AA. Poor Alice having to put up with a delinquent . No wonder she's considering some alternatives. Good taste too if she fancies Frankel


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 March 2014)

TrasaM said:



			Hope The Boy has behaved better today AA. Poor Alice having to put up with a delinquent . No wonder she's considering some alternatives. Good taste too if she fancies Frankel 

Click to expand...

He has been on the naughty step all day, no sweets, no Ipad, no mobile phone and no TV.  He eventually said sorry.

One more week of part time at work and then back full time, staying awake is going to be tricky.


----------



## dianchi (3 March 2014)

Alice can come bedroom share with Bridgette, she appears to have just remembered that Monty (who she was weaned with) is still all man and is fluttering eyelashes at him from across the road.

I have a spare empty roses tin? Might fit one hoof?


----------



## Auslander (3 March 2014)

He can come to Horstal here. Alf doesn't tolerate anyone picking on me. A certain expensive one waved a leg a few days ago - and Alf dived across the school and bit him on the bottom!


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 March 2014)

Ted has five thousand lines to write.  Is grounded for a month and then will have a curfew and an electronic tag.

He is to write out;-

I am sorry I humped Alice whilst mummy was opening the barn doors.  I am sorry I made Alice jump and crash into mummy.  I am sorry that the fingers I kicked on mummy recently were pinched in the barn door.  

Flipping creature is like a demented honey monster at the moment.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 March 2014)

Oof, poor you. 

Bet Ted's hyper behaviour is due to the blue smarties in the spring grass.

Don't know if you are a 'believer' or not, but might it be worth trying a calmer for a bit?


----------



## Adopter (5 March 2014)

Oh dear, he is full of the joys of spring.  Interesting times ahead as  you channel all that energy!!

Hope you are ok.


----------



## Ladyinred (5 March 2014)

Ouch! Poor you, hope hand and fingers are not too bad.

Your description of Ted reminds me exactly or our Big boy Sec D as a 4 year old. He was AWFUL! A real thug, and yet he had been such a charming polite boy up until then. Eventually, and after a lot of (human) pain and (equine) misbehaviour we sorted it. He was as high as a kite on sugar and a total junky for it.. real Kevin gimme gimme gimme behaviour. We removed ALL sugar other than that naturally found in grass and in 48 hours he was back to our chilled out boy. However, even now, 11 years later, the slightest whiff of sugar and he is a maniac again. Daughter rang me last year and said he was being monstrous at the grand age of 15 and what did I think it was. It turned out she hadn't been able to buy the usual chaff mix so had bought a molasses free substitute; on reading the label it is 'lightly sprayed with sugar to improve palatability'

Might improve the flavour but did s** all for his behavioural problems!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 March 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Oof, poor you. 

Bet Ted's hyper behaviour is due to the blue smarties in the spring grass.

Don't know if you are a 'believer' or not, but might it be worth trying a calmer for a bit?
		
Click to expand...

This is before he gets the spring grass !  All the fields bar one are closed.  I have a trash paddock where he spends most days searching for grass or rolling Alice in the mud.  I have used various calmers for various situations and yes, he is certainly heading for something.  There is no malice in him, he is just a hooligan and very childish.  I can just look in his eye and know that he is about to be naughty.  He chases magpies and rabbits in his paddock.  He reminds me of a kitten having a mad moment at times, except his moments are more crash and splat.

Favourite trick at the moment is not being caught in the barn, he pretends to be frightened and then when I say xxxxxxx you then and turn my back on him he is immediately behind me saying 'don't leave me'.  The difference between the two of them is immense.  Alice is so careful and polite, Ted is a huge cumbersome oik.  The female species is far superior !


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 March 2014)

At least, LadyinRed, your lad had an excuse - he is Welsh !  I had a huge section E years ago bought him at 6 months and lost him at 29 yrs, mad as a box of frogs, scared me witless every time I hunted him but safe as houses as long as I just held the breast plate and had several pairs of pants on.

I have not fed Ted at all this winter, just adlib haylage.  He is growing at such a rate I dare not feed him.  He had Suregrow from 11 months to 24 months and then just grazing and haylage.

He remains polite on the halter but I have a feeling that might change just now.  Might be time for some professional advice, break him now or wait until he is four.  I know the traditional heavy horseman break the heavies at 2 or 3, there must be a reason for it.


----------



## TrasaM (5 March 2014)

Oh dear. That's an awful lot of horse to deal with if he's being naughty. Only thing I know about biggies was from that program martin clones did and the chap started them early because they were easier to teach before they developed attitude and not Fully Grown!  Guess that's why they get chased out of the herd at this age..Begone!  and don't come back until you've got some sense


----------



## Kallibear (6 March 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			This is before he gets the spring grass !  All the fields bar one are closed.  I have a trash paddock where he spends most days searching for grass or rolling Alice in the mud.  I have used various calmers for various situations and yes, he is certainly heading for something.  There is no malice in him, he is just a hooligan and very childish.  I can just look in his eye and know that he is about to be naughty.  He chases magpies and rabbits in his paddock.  He reminds me of a kitten having a mad moment at times, except his moments are more crash and splat.

Favourite trick at the moment is not being caught in the barn, he pretends to be frightened and then when I say xxxxxxx you then and turn my back on him he is immediately behind me saying 'don't leave me'.  The difference between the two of them is immense.  Alice is so careful and polite, Ted is a huge cumbersome oik.  The female species is far superior !
		
Click to expand...


Roo can come and live with you and they can entertain each other. They sound very similar. He's already managed to kill 2 rabbits  
 Roo is bored bored bored. He had a 4yr old gelding friend to play with but has since been confiscated (picking up the 14hh highland pony by his mane doesn't go down well with the owner ( even if said highland is yelling 'wheeeeee! and giggling madly). He now has only the boring old fart of a mare and she's boring.  No amount of goading,  irritating or cajoling will make her lower herself to play fighting and mud wrestling.  This morning he spotted me coming up the hill,  leapt 3ft in the air with a squeal, managed an impressive 0-60mph within one stride,  bucked squeaked and reared down towards me and screeched to a halt in front of me in a shower of mud. So all in all a perfectly normal morning greeting. Sigh. He needs a big strapping oik of a thug to play with.  I'll pack him off down to you first train in the morning (cos my fields can't survive any more hooligan shenanigans! )


----------



## Clare85 (6 March 2014)

Naughty Ted! Sounds like he needs a job to do.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 March 2014)

Clare85 said:



			Naughty Ted! Sounds like he needs a job to do.
		
Click to expand...

He has found himself a job this morning - hanging over the footpath style and frightening all passing horse riders.  He hides in the hedge then pops his head over the style as the ridden horse gets level.  Oh joy.


----------



## Hetsmum (6 March 2014)

Well at least he is trying to hump a girl..........my gelding is currently trying to hump the other geldings....
Maybe he needs some male company.....my youngster at 2 was a hooligan - total asbo!  He took an awful lot of it out on my (luckily) very playful (and immature!) cob!  2 year old boys do like to play rough and tumble with each other......maybe Ted needs a friend.............I can send you a (mostly) converted hooligan (but still having "moments") by return post.  No thanks or postage cost necessary  
ps.......Ted - if he comes.........be afraid........VERY AFRAID!!!


----------



## splashnutti1 (6 March 2014)

Oh dear naughty Ted. lol.

Must be something in the air as my big lad has turned into a delinquent at the moment to! He has whilst waiting to come in, performed gymnatic stunts i never knew a big heavy clumsy cob could do, aparrently has forgotten electric fence can bite and has waltzed through it twice, knocked my door frame out last week, pulled his shoe off, ripped his rug and also kicked me whilst i was treating his poorly knee ( no damage done just a sore hand)!! 

I arrive at the yard at the moment wondering what he will have done today!!!

The dually has been a god send to my sanity! he is most DEFINATELY on the naughty step!!

He did redeem himself a bit by being an angel when we went for a ride in the woods at the weekend which was a surprise considering his recent behaviour on the ground and the fact he hadnt been sat on for 5 weeks before hand!

He has hit the naughty four year old stage !! good job i love the devil!


----------



## Adopter (6 March 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			He has found himself a job this morning - hanging over the footpath style and frightening all passing horse riders.  He hides in the hedge then pops his head over the style as the ridden horse gets level.  Oh joy.
		
Click to expand...

What a great game ted has invented!  My two seem to know when it is Sunday and spend the day hanging over the walls mugging passing walkers on the footpath next door which leads to NT land!


----------



## Love (8 March 2014)

I'm sure AdorableAlice won't mind me updating her Ted and Alice blog from yesterday, although I apologise in advance as I won't be anywhere near as good at writing them as she is!

In the past few weeks I'd been feeling down in the dumps, missing home and the horses and had had a bit of a whinge and moan in the club house about it. Next thing I knew I had a private message from AdorableAlice. Turns out her yard is not far from my uni halls and she said I was more than welcome to go down and meet Ted and Alice!

We arranged to meet up the following Friday afternoon (yesterday) and I can honestly say it couldn't come fast enough! I finished my lecture and headed back to get ready, just as the sun came out. It stayed out all afternoon.

When we arrived at AA's yard I couldn't help but grin. It really is a beautiful yard, not too small, not too big and full of character. First of all we went to meet Martha the cob. She is such a lovely mare, very kind face with a beautiful big white blaze. AA had also said I was welcome to take her for a ride after we had met the others!

Next we met the HHO famous Ted! Even though I knew he was part shire I was still taken aback by the size of him - and the size of those feet too! He definitely has the look of "what can I get up to next" in his eye but is a total sweetie. We had a bit of a cuddle and went on to meet the others. Leo was next - the most beautiful show horse! For such a big lad he really is, hand on heart, the most gentle horse I have met. Later on AA showed me a couple of photos of him in his showing days, along with his photo in Horse and Hound magasine. The only word for these pictures is WOW.

We went along to the barn and met the real life Adorable Alice and her Mum, a lovely kind mare. We moved Ted in with the two of them and let them out into the field whilst the sun was out. (There was no mistaking the thunder of Ted as they all set off up the field for a hooley!) 

It was time to take the lovely Martha for a ride in the glorious sunshine, so off we went to get her brushed and tacked up. AA legged me up and off we went! I'd been given directions and AA drove to the half way point to give me the next set of directions to get us back.

 "So you go along here, turn left, keep turning left, left at the grassy island, follow the road and right at the junction".
"Got it!" I said and off we went. Poof! Directions forgotten. Trying to forget the fact I was lost, in a place I'd never been before, on someone else's beloved cob, I decided Martha would be able to help me out! We managed to find the little grassy island, but was it left or right? Martha convinced me it was right, so off we set. "This must be right" I thought "Martha really is striding out, this must be the way home!" 

It Wasn't.

The further along the lane we got I couldn't help but think it was wrong. So we turned round and just rode, praying we'd get back! Finally we reached the junction I recognised and were back at the yard! I told AA about our mini adventure and she laughed and told me one of her good friends lives up that lane and she often hacks Martha down there to see her! So Martha was forgiven.

After the ride we had a play around with the horses, I gave them a brush whilst AA did the mucking out (I somehow got the long straw here!) and then sat down for a chat and a drink. We fed up and AA gave me a lift back to the station.

I had such a wonderful day meeting AA and her beautiful horses. She really is such a lovely lady. And the best bit? I've been invited back!


----------



## TrasaM (8 March 2014)

Lovely update but where are the photos? Stamps feet!


----------



## Love (8 March 2014)

TrasaM said:



			Lovely update but where are the photos? Stamps feet! 

Click to expand...

I forgot to take any  (I know, I should be sacked). Next time!


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 March 2014)

So pleased you enjoyed the afternoon.  I have never been away from friends and family so can't imagine how lonely being at University can sometimes be.

Thankfully Ted behaved himself and did not pebble dash, bite, kick or sit on you - always another day mind !  I thought the cob would be a little sedate for you, I bet your legs are aching today, she is as wide as she is tall.  If the beautiful Worcestershire countryside and the company of the horses helped cheer you up I am more than happy to look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Adopter (8 March 2014)

What a lovely update.  What a fantastic lady you are AA.
  It is hard to imagine how big Ted is getting, have you measured him recently?


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 March 2014)

Adopter said:



			What a lovely update.  What a fantastic lady you are AA.
  It is hard to imagine how big Ted is getting, have you measured him recently?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not ! dare not in fact.  There must be grass sprouting from swamp land, Ted failed to come when called this evening.  Alice tip toed her way across and had almost made the gate when Ted realised he was on his todd and set off after her like a hippo on roller skates, he skidded to a halt behind her and showered her in *****.  That was a shame because our lovely visitor had groomed Alice rather nicely yesterday and Alice has not rolled today, so was looking rather glamorous.


----------



## Love (8 March 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			....Ted realised he was on his todd and set off after her like a hippo on roller skates, he skidded to a halt behind her and showered her in *****.
		
Click to expand...

Now I've met them I can picture this 100% and can't stop giggling! Poor Alice!


----------



## Nessa4 (8 March 2014)

I'm very, very jealous!!!  I'm completely addicted to this thread and get notifications on my phone when there is an update (and get seriously over excited when one arrives!!!)


----------



## Adopter (8 March 2014)

I still think the Ted's Adventures, would make a wonderful book for children!


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 March 2014)

Thanks, Love, for the great update on meeting AA, Ted, Alice and the rest for real.

Also, I can now put a name to the mare formerly known as Mrs. Cob, or the Brick Outhouse! She definitely looks like a Martha.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 March 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Thanks, Love, for the great update on meeting AA, Ted, Alice and the rest for real.

Also, I can now put a name to the mare formerly known as Mrs. Cob, or the Brick Outhouse! She definitely looks like a Martha.
		
Click to expand...

The story behind Mrs Cob is 'What would you do in my situation' dated 10/7/12.  Glad I listened and bought her now!


----------



## YorksG (8 March 2014)

When my sister was many miles from home at college an old friend of the family, who also lived in The South, invited her for Sunday lunch, that was many many years ago and sister went to stay with them last summer  So just be careful Love and AA, you may never get rid of each other


----------



## Auslander (8 March 2014)

Adopter said:



			I still think the Ted's Adventures, would make a wonderful book for children!
		
Click to expand...

I guess you missed the bit about the humping?


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 March 2014)

YorksG said:



			When my sister was many miles from home at college an old friend of the family, who also lived in The South, invited her for Sunday lunch, that was many many years ago and sister went to stay with them last summer  So just be careful Love and AA, you may never get rid of each other 

Click to expand...

sshhh ! I have found my crash test dummy for Ted.  Brilliant rider and a lovely way with horses - don't tell her though.

I have just flicked through the thread about buying the cob mare. Reading it gave me a shiver in my spine.

There is a comment I wrote that said 'I wonder what the summer of 2013 will hold' meaning showing and cubbing for the new horse.  Other people wrote about 'life being too short not to buy the cob and enjoy her' .  We all know what happened to me in 2013 and yes, life is too short not to enjoy even if the cob spent the year in the field and I languished on the NHS.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 March 2014)

Auslander said:



			I guess you missed the bit about the humping?
		
Click to expand...

Oh for heavens sake, blooming bombay mix under the key board now !


----------



## YorksG (8 March 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			sshhh ! I have found my crash test dummy for Ted.  Brilliant rider and a lovely way with horses - don't tell her though.

I have just flicked through the thread about buying the cob mare. Reading it gave me a shiver in my spine.

There is a comment I wrote that said 'I wonder what the summer of 2013 will hold' meaning showing and cubbing for the new horse.  Other people wrote about 'life being too short not to buy the cob and enjoy her' .  We all know what happened to me in 2013 and yes, life is too short not to enjoy even if the cob spent the year in the field and I languished on the NHS.
		
Click to expand...

I like your style about the crash test dummy  Always a good idea to let the young bounce.
Thank goodness we can't see the future, as we'd never know how much of it we could see! Life is indeed too short to miss good opportunities, even if we live to be 120!


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 March 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			The story behind Mrs Cob is 'What would you do in my situation' dated 10/7/12.  Glad I listened and bought her now!
		
Click to expand...

Just read the thread from start to finish (it was before my time on HHO). Wow (in a good way  ).


----------



## Love (8 March 2014)

Auslander said:



			I guess you missed the bit about the humping?
		
Click to expand...

It's a good job I had finnished my cup of tea, could have required a new laptop if not and how would I catch up on Crufts then?!


----------



## Adopter (8 March 2014)

Auslander said:



			I guess you missed the bit about the humping?
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha, well maybe leave that bit out!


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 March 2014)

Adopter said:



			Ha Ha, well maybe leave that bit out!
		
Click to expand...

The Trudy Trollope saga would have to be rewritten for a younger audience, too....


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 March 2014)

I am a bit pleased with the furry fool.  He found his brave pants today.

Tied up, once again, on the naughty step this afternoon, he watched the older horses have their feet trimmed until it was his turn.  He has been good with the farrier recently but we always did him indoors as he is much more secure with four walls around him.  I was a little selective with the truth when the farrier asked me how I was getting on with handling Ted's legs and feet.  'Kicked me' just wouldn't come past my lips.

We decided to try and do him tied up and outside today and he was brilliant. I then really pushed the boat out by leaving him alone with the farrier.  There was a little anxiety and fidgeting but he settled.  Farrier was most impressed but still insisted he would be retired before it is time to shoe Ted.  Do Shire horses go barefoot ! hope so.


----------



## Adopter (10 March 2014)

What a good boy!  Do they charge extra for shoes for shire sized feet??


----------



## teacups (24 March 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			sshhh ! I have found my crash test dummy for Ted.  Brilliant rider and a lovely way with horses - don't tell her though.
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember Love rashly offered to be Ted's crash test dummy aaages ago. Love, there is no doubt about the reason for your invite: you may think it was pure kindness, but actually AA is just reeling you in slowly :tongue3:




AdorableAlice said:



			I have just flicked through the thread about buying the cob mare. Reading it gave me a shiver in my spine.

There is a comment I wrote that said 'I wonder what the summer of 2013 will hold' meaning showing and cubbing for the new horse.  Other people wrote about 'life being too short not to buy the cob and enjoy her' .  We all know what happened to me in 2013 and yes, life is too short not to enjoy even if the cob spent the year in the field and I languished on the NHS
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more - life can just change from one day to the next. And you have enjoyed that cob. Hope 2014 is going to shape up a little better for you - any plans so far, and how are they going? 

It's noticeably quiet on the Ted front - does that mean he has been exceptionally good, or just keeping his head down? And Alice, and the rest of the gang? Looking forward to the next instalment/update as & when available :biggrin3:


----------



## TrasaM (24 March 2014)

Yes, not seen a Ted update for a g e s! Hope all is well xx 
I went to the Shire spring show on Saturday tell Ted they were all beautifully behaved


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 March 2014)

TrasaM said:



			Yes, not seen a Ted update for a g e s! Hope all is well xx 
I went to the Shire spring show on Saturday tell Ted they were all beautifully behaved 

Click to expand...

How lovely to be remembered.

Ted and the gang are fine.  The big change is me going back to work full time.  I now have two 6 o'clocks in each day and that is proving hard !  I drive an hour each way so the days are feeling very long at the moment.  I had got terribly used to a life of no work, especially as I started to feel better and enjoy the horses and yard so much.  Never mind, at least I have got to the end of it all.

Alice is not going to be started this year, she is very fugly and weak at the moment with the typical slow growth patterns of the ID.  She is so even tempered and peaceful it won't matter.  Ted remains in a Kevin phase and found himself turned out with the most dominant mare who terrorised the life out of him.  He is going to be started this weekend on the long line.


----------



## LD&S (24 March 2014)

Does Ted know what awaits him I wonder?


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 March 2014)

LD&S said:



			Does Ted know what awaits him I wonder?
		
Click to expand...

More worried about what awaits me !!


----------



## LD&S (24 March 2014)

I'm sorry that you're so tired but also pleased as you are well on the road to full recovery though I'm slightly less pleased with the name for your blow up doll but then if my name sake helps get Ted off to a good start it'll be worth it lol.
I roared with laughter at the pictures, in fact I've laughed cried grinned and Oooh and awwed over so many of your wonderful posts and not just in this thread.
I'm looking forward to hearing about Ted and the long lines as I'm sure there'll be some 'interesting' moments.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 March 2014)

LD&S said:



			I'm sorry that you're so tired but also pleased as you are well on the road to full recovery though I'm slightly less pleased with the name for your blow up doll but then if my name sake helps get Ted off to a good start it'll be worth it lol.
I roared with laughter at the pictures, in fact I've laughed cried grinned and Oooh and awwed over so many of your wonderful posts and not just in this thread.
I'm looking forward to hearing about Ted and the long lines as I'm sure there'll be some 'interesting' moments.
		
Click to expand...

Opps, sorry.  Trudie has deflated herself at the moment, I think she is on strike.


----------



## teacups (25 March 2014)

Thanks for the update! Did think it might be something to do with a return to full-time work - not easy after some time away at the best of times, never mind when body still getting its strength back.

Hope your weekends are not just spent recovering, and that you're having some fun. You may have some fun this weekend by the sound of it, or at least we all will have reading about it. <g>

Sorry to hear Trudie is not keen on her new career - no accounting for some, eh?


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 March 2014)

teacups said:



			Thanks for the update! Did think it might be something to do with a return to full-time work - not easy after some time away at the best of times, never mind when body still getting its strength back.

Hope your weekends are not just spent recovering, and that you're having some fun. You may have some fun this weekend by the sound of it, or at least we all will have reading about it. <g>


Sorry to hear Trudie is not keen on her new career - no accounting for some, eh?
		
Click to expand...

I had a lovely weekend, pity work gets in between !.  Fence judged at the Team Chase on Sunday, what a bonkers lot they are.  Wing, prayer and a neck strap, I could barely watch.


----------



## scheherazade (26 March 2014)

Oh AA I had missed your posts. And your truly inspirational view on life. Reading what you have been through in the past year  has helped my put my (rather pathetic) problems into perspective, kick on and start to enjoy, and live, my life again. From the bottom of my heart, I thank you.

S x


----------



## TrasaM (26 March 2014)

This Trudy bird is a bit of an air head! You know that she'll only let you all down in the end. What you need is a good healthy bouncy young person with no sense of self preservation .. And it looks like you've found her  
Take care of yourself Mrs and thank you for updating


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2014)

Looks like Ted has buried Alice's face in the hay feeder again.

Little Alice seems to be dropping condition and is looking very fugly so I decided to have a look in both of the youngsters mouths.  Alice has a perfect pearly white set of teeth, all even and very model like.  Ted needs a blooming brace, what a mess, he has a front tooth missing.  He claims the rotten mean tempered bully barge mare shoved his tooth down his throat.

We had visitors this morning one of which was a much respected judge, breaker and producer, there was a raised eyebrow and a bit of tooth sucking when Ted was looked at, I decided against asking what she thought of him and winced when she asked what I planning to do with him.  I decided to make light of it and suggested he could go into the circus.  Sadly she did not disagree !

I am off now for my first lesson, I have the extra control bra on, have taken the pain relief, found the back brace and the asthma inhaler is in the pocket.  Still can't see me lasting more than 30 minutes !  I have no excuses either because my 6 month post chemo bloods all came back perfect this week, so the reality is I am fat and lazy - horse like rider so we will be fine.  If I don't report back I can be found in the school in an exhausted heap.


----------



## Foxy O (30 March 2014)

Good luck with the lesson and congratulations on the all clear


----------



## Adopter (30 March 2014)

Grreat news that your bloods were clear.  Hope you enjoyed your lesson.

There is every possibility Ted will be a late developer, and turn into a very handsome adult providing lots of fun for you once he is through the teenage years!


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 March 2014)

Great news about the bloods. 

Please let us know how the lesson (on Martha?) went, once you have got your breath back .

Alice looks so sweet! Ted's fab too, he's just a little bit 'different' to y'average everyday nag.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2014)

radox needed.  Not entirely sure who worked the hardest, think it was me.  I am getting too old for all this doing it properly business, hacking is easier but I do like a schooled horse so it's a chicken and egg situation I fear !

After endless moaning, fits of the giggles, lots of wobbling and lots of out of breath moments we called it a day.  Far easier to let my friend school the cob and let me enjoy the fruits of his labour !


----------



## Adopter (31 March 2014)

I hope the radox helped a d you can move this morning!  Getting fit is really hard work!


----------



## Ladyinred (31 March 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Great news about the bloods. 

Please let us know how the lesson (on Martha?) went, once you have got your breath back .

Alice looks so sweet! Ted's fab too, he's just a little bit 'different' to y'average everyday nag.
		
Click to expand...

Ted is perfect!! I will hear no different or I may have to kidnap him  . His ridiculousness (is that a word?) helped his owner through some very dark times who needs to be a HOYS champion when he has that ability.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 March 2014)

Thank you for such kind words.

Ted managed to freak the neighbours out by pretending to be dead.  My lovely next door neighbours have horses of their own and they can see across the fields from their top floor.  Ted, Alice and Alice's mum all lay down in the sun and had a snooze, the girls got up and wandered off leaving Ted sparko on his side, and that is how he stayed for such a long time that they decided to walk over and see if he was alive !  Apparently he opened one eye, sighed, farted and went back to sleep.

It is a year on since I had the surgery and today a letter arrived calling me back to hospital for the first mammogram.  I know it's routine but I am bricking it.  It is on Thursday and then the wait for results.  All I can think of is last year and the phone call I had 48 hours after my first ever mammogram.  I must be positive, I have got this far, I must not go into a melt down.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 March 2014)

All best vibes for your mammogram. It is, as you say, routine and all your other test results have been fine. We'll all be rooting for you, AA, and you will breeze it .


----------



## Foxy O (31 March 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow and let us know how you get on, I'm sure you will be fine


----------



## Nessa4 (1 April 2014)

Have followed this for the whole of your (and Ted and Alice's) journey and am lost in admiration for all of you!  Good luck and hugs for thurs - I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Adopter (1 April 2014)

Good luck Thursday, a mamagram is never nice and with added uncertainty a difficult week for you.


----------



## Hetsmum (1 April 2014)

You need to take some 'Ted vibes' with you.........Lie on your side, peer through one eye, sigh and fart................

On second thought.............

Best of Luck xxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 April 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			You need to take some 'Ted vibes' with you.........Lie on your side, peer through one eye, sigh and fart................

On second thought.............

Best of Luck xxx
		
Click to expand...

A pint of cider has that effect on me !  

I have decided that after surgery and 9 months of being poisoned and fried there is no way anything nasty can still be lurking.  Even so, concentration levels are zero and I am likely to burst into tears for no reason at the moment.  Home earlier than expected so time for a wobble on the cob I think.


----------



## dianchi (2 April 2014)

Wow Alice has gone really dark!

Must be fugly time of the year! Bridgette looks the same- must be an ID thing as cant have come from beautiful mummy ponies 

I like the idea of someone else doing the schooling- that's usually my job on the mob lot 

I would use the crying as a good excuse to go for hacking therapy

Chin up lovely, you will be fine, stop using it as an excuse not to write the book.......................................


----------



## Hetsmum (3 April 2014)

Good Luck today.  Keep smiling........... xxx


----------



## merlin12 (3 April 2014)

Positive vibes and lots of Luck .xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 April 2014)

Trying hard.  Better get up, there will be lots of fence walking going on by now.  Ted will be ringing Child Line claiming abandonment.


----------



## teacups (3 April 2014)

What a gorgeous photo you posted of Alice. Which bits are fugly?

Not surprised you are having the wibblies about the mammogram. Best plan yourself a very nice reward for going. 

I went for a breast check about a month ago. A long wait, so read some women's magazines, one of which informed me that not only does red wine protect against cancer, is good for blood pressure plus a couple of other things, but they've now discovered it's good for your eyes too! Yay. I recommend you start dosing up on a regular basis.


----------



## TrasaM (3 April 2014)

Red wine sounds like the panacea for all ills  just as well I've discovered that the local wines here in Cyprus are really good.. They'd been keeping that a secret!

AA,, hope all went well with your breast squishing session today xx


----------



## Love (3 April 2014)

Sending you all the vibes I've got from this end! X


----------



## splashnutti1 (3 April 2014)

Hope all went well today hun xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 April 2014)

Ouch !  just got home, missed the first hour of Aintree.  Now tucked up in bed with box of Ferro Rocher and the TV.  Three weeks to wait unless anything wrong.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 April 2014)

Glad that you're back from the screening. Is there some nice alcohol available to help wash the choccies down?

The health benefits of red wine sound very persuasive.....


----------



## Love (4 April 2014)

First of all sorry it is a bit late but thought I would do another little update on the Ted and Alice blog (hopefully AA doesn't mind)!

On Wednesday I was lucky enough to be allowed back to go and see the gorgeous Ted and Alice, not forgetting Martha the big cob, Alice's Mum and AA's beautiful retired show horse. We got down and tacked up Martha and I took her out for a lovely afternoon hack. It was a different hack this time and surprisingly we didn't get ourselves lost, unlike the previous occasion (its a circular route but my sense of direction really is that bad)! There was some big big traffic passing us on some pretty narrow lanes which would have sent my rising 7 connie into the hedge bottom but good old Martha just ploughed on as if they weren't there - she really does make you feel so safe to be on board! 

When we got back, AA had hitched the lovely mare that is Alice's Mum up to some long lines and took her for a quick spin round the yard. Apparently she hasn't been ridden in 2 years but AA wanted to see what happened if I lay across her back. So we tacked her up, I got into position and she was good as gold! Got on properly and took her for a walk around the barn and I can honestly say if I hadn't have known I'd have said she was ridden every day of her life. Such a lovely lovely calm mare - AA really does have the eye for an all-round brilliant horse!

We finished off by turning the horses back out into the fields and making our way to see the gorgeous Ted and the real Adorable Alice. Alice was as graceful as ever (and certainly didn't look "fugly" to me) and Ted gave us both a nice head butt to say goodbye.


----------



## Adopter (5 April 2014)

Sounds like a lovely afternoon!


----------



## TrasaM (5 April 2014)

Photos! There is a serious shortage of photos on this thread. Stamps foot Ted style and pins ears back  

How lovely it is to get someone else's perspective on AA's beasties.  AA you do know that if you had an Open day there would be a long queue of HHOers waiting to meet your horses.


----------



## Love (5 April 2014)

TrasaM said:



			Photos! There is a serious shortage of photos on this thread. Stamps foot Ted style and pins ears back 

Click to expand...

I'm useless when it comes to photos! I promise i'll remember next time


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 April 2014)

Love said:



			I'm useless when it comes to photos! I promise i'll remember next time 

Click to expand...

Opps, that's the second time we forgot the camera.

Ted is feeling rather grown up and sensible today, plus having one over on the ever perfect Alice also floats his boat.  It's worming time and being far too idle to fetch them over I decided that aged 2 3/4's they are both big and ugly enough to be wormed in the field.  I thought it may be a bit ambitious with Ted.

Ted was lassoed and to my amazement took his medicine without question, Alice on the other hand, was convinced I was about to poison her and threw a strop large enough to prevent the dreaded syringe getting anywhere near her mouth, she even waved a front hoof at me.  Ted stood there smirking and I admitted defeat.  Never assume with horses !!

I had the pleasure of visiting another HHo forum member today and for the first time ever, I met a Highland pony.  I felt very honoured to be allowed to ride and what a super, balanced and so comfortable ride I had.  I am no lightweight yet the pony carried me like a big horse would.  

Ted and Alice better watch it, I might trade them in for a Highland !


----------



## Love (6 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted and Alice better watch it, I might trade them in for a Highland !
		
Click to expand...

I'd happily swap an opinionated Connemara for Ted and Alice, if you grew his mane and squinted he could maybe pass for a highland?


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 April 2014)

Maybe I could saw him off at the knees ?

I the floor came up very quickly when I got off the lovely Highland, I am more used to a bit of a parachute descent.


----------



## dianchi (11 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Opps, that's the second time we forgot the camera.

Ted is feeling rather grown up and sensible today, plus having one over on the ever perfect Alice also floats his boat.  It's worming time and being far too idle to fetch them over I decided that aged 2 3/4's they are both big and ugly enough to be wormed in the field.  I thought it may be a bit ambitious with Ted.

Ted was lassoed and to my amazement took his medicine without question, Alice on the other hand, was convinced I was about to poison her and threw a strop large enough to prevent the dreaded syringe getting anywhere near her mouth, she even waved a front hoof at me.  Ted stood there smirking and I admitted defeat.  Never assume with horses !!

I had the pleasure of visiting another HHo forum member today and for the first time ever, I met a Highland pony.  I felt very honoured to be allowed to ride and what a super, balanced and so comfortable ride I had.  I am no lightweight yet the pony carried me like a big horse would.  

Ted and Alice better watch it, I might trade them in for a Highland !
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if its a family thing another certain fugly sister is the same with wormers!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 April 2014)

dianchi said:



			Wonder if its a family thing another certain fugly sister is the same with wormers!
		
Click to expand...

A baby Alice says hello..I found an old XD card with lots of lovely baby pictures on.













Alice practising being fugly, she is so un-photogenic, I haven't got a really nice picture of her yet.


----------



## Annagain (11 April 2014)

That first one is properly adorable! I can see why you call her that!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 April 2014)

I love foals !

She has family in high places, her half brother Tower Bridge has just taken a hunter championship, he is owned by the Queen.  Alice needs a make over, maybe if I groomed her she would be less fugly.


----------



## Ladyinred (11 April 2014)

She is rather.. well.. adorable lol. Also love mum.. gorgeous mare, just my sort.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 April 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			She is rather.. well.. adorable lol. Also love mum.. gorgeous mare, just my sort.
		
Click to expand...

Would you believe me if I said this is the same mare ?


----------



## Ladyinred (11 April 2014)

Probably not!!  What a difference.


----------



## Mince Pie (11 April 2014)

Another one who loves Mum, what a lovely stamp of a horse! Baby, foalie piccies are cute!!


----------



## Love (11 April 2014)

Beautiful beautiful photos!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 April 2014)

Love said:



			Beautiful beautiful photos!
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me, this is my story, all those women are just imposters, that Alice is just a tartlet and as for the big black bird she is just a moody monster of a mother in law.

Admittedly, her who must be obeyed does have a knack for patching up waifs and strays but I am by far the most handsome of all her projects.

Ted is seeking legal advice at the moment, he has found out that Alice is remaining on the dole for another year but he is to commence work.  His mobile is on fire with calls from ACAS, the GMB, Unison and The Thoroughbred Rehabilitation Centre.  I think he might have told a few fibs to the latter organisation !  his CV was returned from Paul Nicholls marked no suitable positions available, apparently their milk comes from Tesco not on a horse drawn dray.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 April 2014)

Lovely photos! Alice was a stunning foal, wasn't she?

My rising 3 yo seems to vary between being fugly or quite decent at different times in the same day! She was so ugly at birth that the stud were extremely keen that I should take mare and foal home asap! Alas for them, they stayed on for two more months, as I was having the arena built at home. I think that they hid them in the furthest field.....

Alice's mum looks so different in the two pics.

ETA cross posted. Ted looks well and truly up for starting work. Not !


----------



## Love (11 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Excuse me, this is my story, all those women are just imposters, that Alice is just a tartlet and as for the big black bird she is just a moody monster of a mother in law.

Admittedly, her who must be obeyed does have a knack for patching up waifs and strays but I am by far the most handsome of all her projects.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Ted! You are very handsome it has to be said.


----------



## Ruftysdad (11 April 2014)

Tell Ted he can come to me, if he wants to consult ACAS. I used to be a conciliator for them and I think that I can still remember how to sort a dispute. I will however need him for a few months to make sure I know his side of the story in great detail


----------



## Adopter (11 April 2014)

Alice was a lovely looking foal, and it is all still there!  I am sure she will be stunning once you start her next year!

Ted is just handsome, no doubt about it!


----------



## Highlands (12 April 2014)

Today I have been privileged to met Ted, Alice and Martha! Well they are a lovely trio! Ted is huge but such a softie, Alice a real sweetie and Martha is just pretty and a lovely stamp! Also great to meet AA again and of course Trudie who was very much sitting on the fence or should that be the partition of the stable! Very unladylike dear...


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 April 2014)

Highlands said:



			Today I have been privileged to met Ted, Alice and Martha! Well they are a lovely trio! Ted is huge but such a softie, Alice a real sweetie and Martha is just pretty and a lovely stamp! Also great to meet AA again and of course Trudie who was very much sitting on the fence or should that be the partition of the stable! Very unladylike dear...
		
Click to expand...


Highlands, you missed out the fight to worm Alice and the bad language !  Trust Alice to let me down when we have visitors.

I have news.......the dreaded six month post treatment scan results at long last.........NORMAL.  What a relief.


----------



## Ladyinred (15 April 2014)

Brilliant brilliant news. You must be relieved beyond all belief xx


----------



## TrasaM (15 April 2014)

Wonderful news .. So pleased for you


----------



## Highlands (15 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Highlands, you missed out the fight to worm Alice and the bad language !  Trust Alice to let me down when we have visitors.

I have news.......the dreaded six month post treatment scan results at long last.........NORMAL.  What a relief.
		
Click to expand...


That is wonderful news indeed! Hope the coloured girlie is also being good... As for Alice well, it was more like no non nope not tonight mother, I don't want it..., Ted looked smug and told me HE HAD BEEN SUCH A GOOD BOY and not a ginger whinger......


----------



## Adopter (15 April 2014)

Lovely to read your good news!  Now you just need your energy levels to carry on recvovering!


----------



## OldNag (15 April 2014)

Brilliant news


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 April 2014)

Fantastic news!


----------



## dianchi (17 April 2014)

Fab news on scan results AA!

So when are you getting on ted


----------



## Hetsmum (17 April 2014)

Great news! xxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 April 2014)

dianchi said:



			Fab news on scan results AA!

So when are you getting on ted 

Click to expand...

He is growing again, I reckon Alice is spiking his pop with Miracle Grow.  I am not ashamed to admit that I am worried about breaking Ted.  It's going to be a job for a specialist I think.


----------



## LessThanPerfect (17 April 2014)

Brilliant news about your scan, I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am not ashamed to admit that I am worried about breaking Ted.  It's going to be a job for a specialist I think.
		
Click to expand...

Very wise IMHO.

Would that be a specialist in heavies?


----------



## Maesfen (17 April 2014)

Brilliant news, so pleased,


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 April 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Very wise IMHO.

Would that be a specialist in heavies?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and understand he is a anxious bag of nerves who tries to please all the time but loses the plot easily.

Ted is once again grounded and I have put parental locks on his ipad.  After his evening cuddle and carrot he decided it might be a good idea to hump Alice's mother.  Anybody got a bottle of Witch Hazel.


----------



## Highlands (17 April 2014)

Give him Trudie to play with, I have got her boyfriend Ian the inflatable. Currently scarring the neighbours but classic today. Had collegue kids over and Ted ( the child) had to tell the neighbour that Helen had a blow up man... The neighbour looked shocked.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 April 2014)

Highlands said:



			Give him Trudie to play with, I have got her boyfriend Ian the inflatable. Currently scarring the neighbours but classic today. Had collegue kids over and Ted ( the child) had to tell the neighbour that Helen had a blow up man... The neighbour looked shocked.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, lemsip on the keyboard !  Ted is in love with Daisy but only allowed to send text messages.  

Day five of a stinking chest infection for me, I so want to be out in the sun with the horses.


----------



## Highlands (18 April 2014)

Please tell him to keep them clean although we know she's easy.... Poor you re chest infection, horrid for you! Is Ted confused she's coloured? Freddie says typical traddingtons carry cot snatchers, Teds old enough to be your son. So Jeremy
 Kyle...


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 April 2014)

Highlands said:



			Please tell him to keep them clean although we know she's easy.... Poor you re chest infection, horrid for you! Is Ted confused she's coloured? Freddie says typical traddingtons carry cot snatchers, Teds old enough to be your son. So Jeremy
 Kyle...
		
Click to expand...

Ted is confused full stop !

GP told me most people get sick shortly after finishing treatment.  I am fed up, I had improved so much with my fitness, I walked all the way up your hill remember !  I fail to see how I can go from being high as a kite on Sunday to bedridden within 12 hours.  Note to self - stop being a self pitying, moaning old moose.


----------



## Adopter (18 April 2014)

Sorry you are feeling so poorly, double frustration when the weather is nice!  Hope you feel better soon.  

Poor Ted, life is very confusing!


----------



## Highlands (19 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted is confused full stop !

GP told me most people get sick shortly after finishing treatment.  I am fed up, I had improved so much with my fitness, I walked all the way up your hill remember !  I fail to see how I can go from being high as a kite on Sunday to bedridden within 12 hours.  Note to self - stop being a self pitying, moaning old moose.
		
Click to expand...


Be self pitying .... You deserve to be!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 April 2014)

Highlands said:



			Be self pitying .... You deserve to be!
		
Click to expand...

But I want to do things !  struggling to get up the stairs it is ridiculous.  No doubt I will fine when it is time to go back to work.  Daisy is fine and probably bored.


----------



## Highlands (19 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			But I want to do things !  struggling to get up the stairs it is ridiculous.  No doubt I will fine when it is time to go back to work.  Daisy is fine and probably bored.
		
Click to expand...

Poor you, not coming near Easter Monday as don't want to give you anything else as both sniffing! Will be in touch, sure Ted and Daisy will keep each other amused


----------



## Jaycee (19 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I fail to see how I can go from being high as a kite on Sunday to bedridden within 12 hours.
		
Click to expand...

Not much consolation I know but it's just one of the downfalls of having so much c**p pumped through your body causing your immune system to crash to an all time low. Self pitying at times like this is allowed in copius amounts ((hugs))  xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 April 2014)

Jaycee said:



			Not much consolation I know but it's just one of the downfalls of having so much c**p pumped through your body causing your immune system to crash to an all time low. Self pitying at times like this is allowed in copius amounts ((hugs))  xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much, I know you have been there ! I did expect a blip and was warned it would happen when I went back to work, but it is Easter and I had it all planned with not a minute wasted !  The Christmas dinner I failed to produce was set to be done tomorrow.  Our point to point is today and I have a free car pass.  I have a fellow HHO members horse on the yard to try for a friend which I haven't paid any attention to yet, good job Highlands trusts me and the little horse is so sensible.  On the plus side my thunder thighs are benefiting from no food since Monday and the Easter chocolate gifts have remained intact and will make it to their destination.


----------



## Highlands (19 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you so much, I know you have been there ! I did expect a blip and was warned it would happen when I went back to work, but it is Easter and I had it all planned with not a minute wasted !  The Christmas dinner I failed to produce was set to be done tomorrow.  Our point to point is today and I have a free car pass.  I have a fellow HHO members horse on the yard to try for a friend which I haven't paid any attention to yet, good job Highlands trusts me and the little horse is so sensible.  On the plus side my thunder thighs are benefiting from no food since Monday and the Easter chocolate gifts have remained intact and will make it to their destination.
		
Click to expand...

Of course I trust you, Daisy is a sweetie! Get your chest right first! Glad she is being good! Its odd without her and we miss her but it seems the right decision for us and her, wish I had more time!


----------



## teacups (19 April 2014)

:biggrin3:A bit late, but hooray for the scan result! Just hold on to that thought right now I suppose - what a rotten shame to miss out on all your plans for this weekend. Body telling you that actually, it needs a rest, perhaps? Hope it improves very very soon.

Love the Alice and Ted updates (not to mention photos) and hope we are allowed to hear more about Daisy, too :biggrin3:


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 April 2014)

Update. I feel better and about blooming time too, so.........

Troops rallied, breaking tack hung in the barn, hat, toe tectors, gloves to the ready.  Bottle of water, cough sweets and asthma inhaler on stand by.

Right then ready for action off I go to bring the pupil to the classroom............................own up then, who gave him blue smarties for Easter ? I can't get anywhere near the furry fool.  I have given up and gone back to bed with a chocolate duck whose head I devoured first in a fit of temper !


----------



## Highlands (21 April 2014)

Really hope D not being badly behaved?  Chocolate duck sounds a plan!


----------



## Flummoxed (21 April 2014)

Hahaha! He obviously knew what you had in mind! Better luck next time.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 April 2014)

Highlands said:



			Really hope D not being badly behaved?  Chocolate duck sounds a plan!
		
Click to expand...

Of course not !


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 April 2014)

Hey AA, you're made of stern stuff! (Knew this already but this is further confirmation!)

Anyone else rising from their sickbed after an attack of the plague would tootle off to the stables for a bit of fresh air, and perhaps, if you felt up to it, a gentle wander about on Martha.

Oh no, you have to go with the idea of continuing the education of your ultra sensitive youngster, who hasn't done anything other than eat and sleep for a few days! 

Glad that you are up and about again, (even if only part time)! There will be other days for Ted.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 April 2014)

After a lovely morning playing horses the rain arrived so I stopped on the way home to buy a rare Horse and Hound and the  obligatory packet of chocolate biscuits to accompany the lazy wet afternoon that was beckoning on my final day of my annual leave week.  Sold out said the spotty youth and a pound for the biscuits. 

Nothing on the lips is less on the hips I told myself as I put the biscuits back and decided to go back to the yard and do some Ted taming.  I had spent 20 minutes catching him earlier and had thrown him in the sin bin with various threats of what might happen to him.  Walking up the garden path I could hear him snoring and sure enough he was comatose.

Once awake he decided he had never seen the breaking roller before, the breast girth was terrifying and the bum strap produced airs above the ground.  I became ever more annoyed that the post office had sold out of the nag and dog and decided I really would enjoy a packet of biscuits !  Once the kit was on he was fine and I decided it is time he had something in his mouth.  Turned the place upside down and found the breaking bit with keys, far too small.    I decided to improvise with a double link curb chain and tied it on to his headcollar with boot laces.

Does anyone know how to get molasses out of hair ? I dipped the chain in the stuff to make the experience as nice as possible but seemed to end up wearing most of it myself.  The mouthing went better than I had expected, he didn't seem to mind too much, I don't know whether to get a large key bit or use a snaffle.  He is miles away from being taught how to steer via his mouth.  I went on and did lots of Trudie bouncing about on him and the dreaded pink brollie which he views with great suspicion but we did make progress.

Sunday sees us hosting the local young farmers club stock judging day.  They visit various farms to judge beef, sheep and pigs before coming to me for equine.  This year is hunter/sport horse and Ted is taking part.  I have to find a willing or maybe naive is more appropriate, person to lead him.  The competitors wear white stockman coats, could be interesting - kite flying anyone ?  A camera will be in attendance.


----------



## Adopter (25 April 2014)

Well done Ted!  I look forward to an interesting set of photos on Sunday!   How will Ted cope with a white coat, and stay on his four feet!


----------



## Love (25 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Sunday sees us hosting the local young farmers club stock judging day.  They visit various farms to judge beef, sheep and pigs before coming to me for equine.  This year is hunter/sport horse and Ted is taking part.  I have to find a willing or maybe naive is more appropriate, person to lead him.  The competitors wear white stockman coats, could be interesting - kite flying anyone ?  A camera will be in attendance.
		
Click to expand...

LOVE Ted updates! And you're very welcome to have my copies of horse and hound - I have it on subscription but have been so busy with assignments over easter I haven't been able to read any for about a month!

As for the white coat I have my lab coat? Shame its covered in iodine stains and i'm still in York that day!


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 April 2014)

Adopter said:



			Well done Ted!  I look forward to an interesting set of photos on Sunday!   How will Ted cope with a white coat, and stay on his four feet!
		
Click to expand...

He won't !

It will be an interesting morning.  The old show horse will have to take part, he will be dancing and prancing.  Adorable Alice will be plaited for the first time and will spend the morning saying no, won't, can't and will not.  Ted will leave the scene and the cob mare will decide how many young farmers she can eat in one go.  I better count the young farmers in and out of the premises !  I am going to run a book taking bets on knocked over, squashed, kicked, spat on and eaten.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 April 2014)

Love said:



			LOVE Ted updates! And you're very welcome to have my copies of horse and hound - I have it on subscription but have been so busy with assignments over easter I haven't been able to read any for about a month!

As for the white coat I have my lab coat? Shame its covered in iodine stains and i'm still in York that day!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I would love to have a look at the copy Carl Hester edited.


----------



## Love (25 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am going to run a book taking bets on knocked over, squashed, kicked, spat on and eaten.
		
Click to expand...

50p on Ted spitting on at least 2 judges


----------



## Highlands (25 April 2014)

Sounds fun, what a pity I'm busy... Plus I'm now too old to consider a young farmer but it would be useful.... Ask Ted to find me a older, male with machinery... I need a man with access to JCB etc....


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 April 2014)

Highlands said:



			Sounds fun, what a pity I'm busy... Plus I'm now too old to consider a young farmer but it would be useful.... Ask Ted to find me a older, male with machinery... I need a man with access to JCB etc....
		
Click to expand...

What you need is 70 plus, several million in the bank, 1000 plus acres, lots of machines with which he will build indoor school, a walker and solarium.  Ted is on to it for you !


----------



## Highlands (25 April 2014)

Well done Ted! I'll pay him in mints! Tell him Alice needs to put her 2 pence in too!


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 April 2014)

Highlands said:



			Well done Ted! I'll pay him in mints! Tell him Alice needs to put her 2 pence in too!
		
Click to expand...

Scrummy cake.  Daisy tucked up warm in a mac.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 April 2014)

Saturday afternoon at the breaking establishment for delinquent cart horses.



















Alice showing me what she is going to do when the saddle appears.


----------



## TrasaM (26 April 2014)

Huge! Love his vertical move ..but running for cover ..EeeKkk. You brave woman


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 April 2014)

Alice showing me what she is going to do when the saddle appears.






Click to expand...

Wow, go Alice, go!

Ted is showing her how it should be done! Love his vertical takeoff!


----------



## Adopter (26 April 2014)

Ted is looking really good, Alice has a good pair of heels!


----------



## Highlands (26 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Scrummy cake.  Daisy tucked up warm in a mac.
		
Click to expand...

Bless her she us do happy with you I was pleased we hardly got a 2nd glance!  Glad the cake meets approval!


----------



## teacups (27 April 2014)

Great update - plus photos, too - how did you manage to catch that leap mid-air?
Based on these I am putting 50p on Ted behaving perfectly for your visitors today. <g>


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 April 2014)

teacups said:



			Great update - plus photos, too - how did you manage to catch that leap mid-air?
Based on these I am putting 50p on Ted behaving perfectly for your visitors today. <g>
		
Click to expand...

All bets off.  The four of them behaved like absolute saints and I was so proud of Ted and Alice.







The morning exhausted Ted and he is now fast asleep on his side with Alice standing guard.

These young farmers are the future for the countryside and it was so nice to be involved this morning, and the lunch was rather special too !


----------



## Highlands (27 April 2014)

Bless him, so Martha, Leo, Alice and Ted flew the flag! Love the pink and purple Wellies!


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 April 2014)

Highlands said:



			Bless him, so Martha, Leo, Alice and Ted flew the flag! Love the pink and purple Wellies!
		
Click to expand...

They did me proud.  Having letters in chalk on their bottoms caused concern though.  Martha was unimpressed with X as her bottom is ample without a big cross on it.  Alice liked A and wants a tattoo, Ted was B for barsteward and Leo sulked with Y because he is so beautiful he does not need identifying.

Martha is seething after being called a Shire.  Ted was called a carthorse and Alice was called a pony.  Alice wants everyone to know she is a small horse not a pony.  They all trotted up nicely, Ted with the aid of a well aimed pebble at the backside.


----------



## Love (27 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			All bets off.  The four of them behaved like absolute saints and I was so proud of Ted and Alice.







The morning exhausted Ted and he is now fast asleep on his side with Alice standing guard.

These young farmers are the future for the countryside and it was so nice to be involved this morning, and the lunch was rather special too !
		
Click to expand...

Ted looks fabulous!


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 April 2014)

Fabulous update! You must be so chuffed with all of them.


----------



## Auslander (27 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Saturday afternoon at the breaking establishment for delinquent cart horses.






Click to expand...

It doesn't improve when they get older!


----------



## Highlands (27 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			They did me proud.  Having letters in chalk on their bottoms caused concern though.  Martha was unimpressed with X as her bottom is ample without a big cross on it.  Alice liked A and wants a tattoo, Ted was B for barsteward and Leo sulked with Y because he is so beautiful he does not need identifying.

Martha is seething after being called a Shire.  Ted was called a carthorse and Alice was called a pony.  Alice wants everyone to know she is a small horse not a pony.  They all trotted up nicely, Ted with the aid of a well aimed pebble at the backside.
		
Click to expand...


Well if D was trotted up it would have been gypsy cob, poor Martha bet she was not impressed! Tell Alice she can have a brand on her bum... Trendy! Teds not a cart horse either..... I would be seriously worried if they called Leo a pony...


----------



## Onefortheteam (27 April 2014)

I was one of the young farmers taking part on judging them today! I have to commend you on all of their behaviours, Ted was impeccably behaved considering how many people were around! Alice was also very well behaved and is absolutely lovely! I really really liked her!!


----------



## Adopter (27 April 2014)

Sounds a good day, and great opportunity to see how Ted and Alice react to the unusual, you have every reason to be proud of your herd today!


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 April 2014)

Onefortheteam said:



			I was one of the young farmers taking part on judging them today! I have to commend you on all of their behaviours, Ted was impeccably behaved considering how many people were around! Alice was also very well behaved and is absolutely lovely! I really really liked her!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much and I hope you enjoyed your day with us.  It was an honour to have you and your colleagues looking at the horses.  If you are passing do call in again.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 April 2014)

Auslander said:



			It doesn't improve when they get older!






Click to expand...

Can you check Alf's emails please, he must be sending Ted instructions !  If I want to bounce I will buy a space hopper.


----------



## Auslander (27 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Can you check Alf's emails please, he must be sending Ted instructions !  If I want to bounce I will buy a space hopper.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a word. Hopefully he hasn't taught Ted the advanced manoeuvre. it is seamlessly integrated into the basic manoeuvre, without feet touching the floor in between.





He performed it yesterday, which resulted in this


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 April 2014)

Whoops !, I am sure Alf is sorry (ish) note to self, stop laughing.


----------



## Auslander (27 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Whoops !, I am sure Alf is sorry (ish) note to self, stop laughing.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't me he dumped, so I am also laughing!


----------



## Hetsmum (28 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			All bets off.  The four of them behaved like absolute saints and I was so proud of Ted and Alice.







The morning exhausted Ted and he is now fast asleep on his side with Alice standing guard.

These young farmers are the future for the countryside and it was so nice to be involved this morning, and the lunch was rather special too !
		
Click to expand...

What a good boy!  Sorry but you can no longer refer to him as "the ferral carthorse".  Standing up beautifully......that's good training that is.  No wonder you were proud of him......bless "Ted Superstar in Training"


----------



## Hetsmum (28 April 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Can you check Alf's emails please, he must be sending Ted instructions !  If I want to bounce I will buy a space hopper.
		
Click to expand...

One word people..........  SKYPE


----------



## dianchi (1 May 2014)

Er sorry to point this out, where is alice's pic from the YFC day???!!!

In fact where are the rest of the herd that were on display to be fair???


----------



## Auslander (1 May 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			One word people..........  SKYPE 

Click to expand...

i asked Alf about Skype, and he whistled nonchalantly and shuffled his feet a bit. Houston, I think we have a problem...


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 May 2014)

Auslander said:



			i asked Alf about Skype, and he whistled nonchalantly and shuffled his feet a bit. Houston, I think we have a problem...
		
Click to expand...

Those moves are awfully similar.....

Time for a midnight raid on Alf's bedside locker, perhaps? He may have a few tips up his sleeve re long lining that I'm sure AA would rather Ted didn't copy, too !


----------



## Auslander (1 May 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Those moves are awfully similar.....

Time for a midnight raid on Alf's bedside locker, perhaps? He may have a few tips up his sleeve re long lining that I'm sure AA would rather Ted didn't copy, too !
		
Click to expand...

God - I hadn't thought about that. AA, please tell Ted that Alfs view on long reining is not to be copied, no matter what he hears about how much fun it is!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 May 2014)

Auslander said:



			God - I hadn't thought about that. AA, please tell Ted that Alfs view on long reining is not to be copied, no matter what he hears about how much fun it is!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, Alf will be sausages if he tells Ted how to be naughty on the long line.  I haven't built up the bravery to try yet, well certainly not outside the barn.  My short fat hairy legs have no chance of keep up with his long and very hairy legs.  Measured his bone at the weekend 10".

Here is Alice being her normal non photogenic self.


----------



## Regandal (1 May 2014)

Oh my, doesn't Ted look all grown up with a saddle on.  How time flies.  He is going to be one smart horse.


----------



## Love (2 May 2014)

So after having a presentation to deliver on Monday, another to deliver on tuesday, an essay to hand in wednesday, and a 4000 word report to hand in today, I've decided to give myself the afternoon off and finally have time to update from Wednesday (sorry its late again)! 

AA invited me along for a lovely evening ride with her on wednesday. It was a glorious day and warm enough to be out in just our t-shirts. When we arrived I went to fetch the lovely Martha who AA was riding and then together we went and fetched the lovely Daisy who I was going to be riding. 

Both horses were good as gold as always and the Worcestershire countryside really is beautiful - similar to Yorkshire but with more hills! The views from the top of the hills really were breathtaking (as were the size of the hedges AA pointed out to me, after telling me she's jumped them all when out hunting)! 

We stopped off at AA's good friend's house on the way home for a very well received glass of lemonade and a natter. 

And this time... I remembered to get a photo of the very handsome Ted!


----------



## Adopter (2 May 2014)

Sounds a lovely evening!  Ted had such an enquiring expression in your photo!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2014)

Love said:



			So after having a presentation to deliver on Monday, another to deliver on tuesday, an essay to hand in wednesday, and a 4000 word report to hand in today, I've decided to give myself the afternoon off and finally have time to update from Wednesday (sorry its late again)! 

AA invited me along for a lovely evening ride with her on wednesday. It was a glorious day and warm enough to be out in just our t-shirts. When we arrived I went to fetch the lovely Martha who AA was riding and then together we went and fetched the lovely Daisy who I was going to be riding. 

Both horses were good as gold as always and the Worcestershire countryside really is beautiful - similar to Yorkshire but with more hills! The views from the top of the hills really were breathtaking (as were the size of the hedges AA pointed out to me, after telling me she's jumped them all when out hunting)! 

We stopped off at AA's good friend's house on the way home for a very well received glass of lemonade and a natter. 

And this time... I remembered to get a photo of the very handsome Ted!






Click to expand...

Edit to this post, I jumped those hedges 25 years ago !  when I was daft as a brush and didn't need Tenna Ladies !


----------



## Adopter (2 May 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Edit to this post, I jumped those hedges 25 years ago !  when I was daft as a brush and didn't need Tenna Ladies !
		
Click to expand...

They will look small again from Teds back!  Of course there are just a few minor hurdles along the way before you reach that stage like backing and schooling him to be a fantastic hunter and jumper!


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 May 2014)

Bank holiday Monday afternoon and Ted is advised his training is to continue.  I want to introduce the long line but have a feeling it could all go horribly wrong.......it did, he stayed in bed all afternoon.







he redeemed himself this evening by flying solo with the farrier.  All grown up and tied to the wall, no fuss, no panic kicking.  I have had him two years this week, admittedly he was abandoned all through last year but I wish he was more advanced than he is.


----------



## ester (6 May 2014)

I like the farrier/Ted matchy matchy


----------



## Elvis (6 May 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Bank holiday Monday afternoon and Ted is advised his training is to continue.  I want to introduce the long line but have a feeling it could all go horribly wrong.......it did, he stayed in bed all afternoon.







he redeemed himself this evening by flying solo with the farrier.  All grown up and tied to the wall, no fuss, no panic kicking.  I have had him two years this week, admittedly he was abandoned all through last year but I wish he was more advanced than he is.






Click to expand...

Hey! You've achieved a lot! You took on a real project with Ted, and he's come so far, it'll just be a case of it taking a little longer with him than you would with others. Let's remember for a minute what you've been through in the last year, a hell of a lot. So cut yourself some slack, there are plenty of people out there with horses that 'could' be further along in their training, Ted will get there. Just remember what good you've done giving him a home where he's loved and wants for nothing. Reality check done, Ted is looking grand! &#128077;


----------



## Love (6 May 2014)

Elvis said:



			Hey! You've achieved a lot! You took on a real project with Ted, and he's come so far, it'll just be a case of it taking a little longer with him than you would with others. Let's remember for a minute what you've been through in the last year, a hell of a lot. So cut yourself some slack, there are plenty of people out there with horses that 'could' be further along in their training, Ted will get there. Just remember what good you've done giving him a home where he's loved and wants for nothing. Reality check done, Ted is looking grand! &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

This! He's a credit to you x


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 May 2014)

Thank you, that has cheered me up.

Bit fed up at the moment, back at work full time and really tired in the evening.  Frustrating when there is so much I want to do.


----------



## Annagain (6 May 2014)

Mine's 18, I've had him 10 years and I wish he was more advanced than he is. The worst I've had health wise in this time is the odd tummy bug and an in-growing toe nail.


----------



## Adopter (6 May 2014)

After the year you have been though I think you have done very well to make any progress with Ted, he seems to have responded really well to you. I have not done anything yet with my two three year olds, but they are bum high again so still growing.

It is frustrating when there are nice summer evenings and work leaves you too exhausted to take advantage of them, but you have made so much progress already you will hopefully feel better with every month that passes.


----------



## Hetsmum (7 May 2014)

Elvis said:



			Hey! You've achieved a lot! You took on a real project with Ted, and he's come so far, it'll just be a case of it taking a little longer with him than you would with others. Let's remember for a minute what you've been through in the last year, a hell of a lot. So cut yourself some slack, there are plenty of people out there with horses that 'could' be further along in their training, Ted will get there. Just remember what good you've done giving him a home where he's loved and wants for nothing. Reality check done, Ted is looking grand! &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Definitely this ^^^^^^.  Ted has come a long way.  I always say it is the ones who are the hardest that you can win over the most....in the end.  I am forever thinking my 8 (!) year old should have come further, but he ho life gets in the way and this morning the dentist commented on how much easier he is now to do........6 years later!...... Seriously he only growled at her a couple of times 

Ted is a credit!  A much loved, very happy horse.......oh and still very young.......lots of time yet x


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 May 2014)

Update...

Ted tripped over a pigeon (obviously a suicidal pigeon being brave enough to remain earthbound in front of a trotting Ted), it flew up in his face and, wait for it, he did NOT have a seizure !  progress or what.


----------



## Auslander (11 May 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Update...

Ted tripped over a pigeon (obviously a suicidal pigeon being brave enough to remain earthbound in front of a trotting Ted), it flew up in his face and, wait for it, he did NOT have a seizure !  progress or what.
		
Click to expand...

Bless him! His older "brother from another mother" would have had a meltdown. A crow landed on his back this morning - and got bucked off, much to its surprise!


----------



## Adopter (11 May 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Update...

Ted tripped over a pigeon (obviously a suicidal pigeon being brave enough to remain earthbound in front of a trotting Ted), it flew up in his face and, wait for it, he did NOT have a seizure !  progress or what.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely progress!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 May 2014)

Disaster.

Ted totally lost it this morning.  I failed to read the warning signs, he was suspicious from the start, the roller was a demon and the long lines snakes.  He panicked to such an extreme I had to get out of the barn for my own safety.

I really fear for his future.  We had been going so well and this morning it was as if he was untouched again.  The puzzling thing is despite the epic panic, wild galloping, broncing and two falls he kept coming to me but I could not stay in with him because he was dangerous.  He is massive now and I can do without being mown over.

I am on the way to ruining him I think, time for a rethink.


----------



## LadyRascasse (25 May 2014)

Sad to read this he had been doing so well, you both have. Have you got anyone locally that is experienced with heavy horses? Might be worth getting someone to come and help. You have my sympathies I have a horse who is now has flashback moments and becomes dangerous when panicked, its so difficult because deep down you know they don't mean it.


----------



## ester (25 May 2014)

Once they go long lines can be pretty scary though I guess as they keep following you (even Frank thinks so!) What happened when he stopped? Maybe you could do with an extra pair of hands for a bit  or he could go to big school so you take the pressure off yourself . Just remember how good he was for the YFC training.


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 May 2014)

Oh, drat. 

AA, you are not on your way to ruining  him, he is an exceptionally lucky lad to have found his way to you. We've all been there, when we've pressed on with training a horse even though, on a particular day, we should have backed off. I'm glad that both of you are safe.

However, agree that it may well be time to make plans to send him somewhere else for a professional 'heavy' person to carry on with the starting. They can make a full assessment of him, and you can take it from there.

Chin up. These set backs happen, even with the most caring of owners.


----------



## Adopter (25 May 2014)

Sorry to read of your setback, he was doing so well!
I am sure you will find a way through.


----------



## willhegofirst (25 May 2014)

I an no expert, certainly not as experienced as you AA, but when I first tried to long line my three year old Connie that  I have owned from a yearling he spun round and round, ended up like an oven ready. Chicken! You just have to take a step back and try again a bit later on, Poor Ted life is hard for him. Don't knock yourself AA your are truly amazing.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 May 2014)

willhegofirst said:



			I an no expert, certainly not as experienced as you AA, but when I first tried to long line my three year old Connie that  I have owned from a yearling he spun round and round, ended up like an oven ready. Chicken! You just have to take a step back and try again a bit later on, Poor Ted life is hard for him. Don't knock yourself AA your are truly amazing.
		
Click to expand...

I am truly stuffed at the moment ! gave up the blooming horses this morning.  After Ted's wall of death I found my cob mare with a hind chestnut hanging by a thread, dealt with that and told OH to take me to lunch.  Home now and sofa claimed.


----------



## hayinamanger (25 May 2014)

Long reining can be very tricky and I have heard of some horrible associated accidents.  I use a driving saddle and have the lines lying between the terrets, so that if there's a problem, I can just let go of one line and flip the other one off the terret so that you have the head and a lot more control, avoiding the parcelled up scenario.

AA, don't be too downhearted, these things happen and Ted will get over it, he trusts you and you have built a solid foundation with him.  I reckon if you just go waaaay back to the start, forget about tack and lines etc and spend a couple of weeks doing baby stuff, he'll be back to you in no time.


----------



## Highlands (25 May 2014)

Having met you and Ted neither of you are quitters. It has been bad weather and everyone is jumpy... Took me 20 mins to catch the coloured angel... Why because she could....was she frightened... No...scared no... Just high spirits! Did laugh but was very good. Teds hard start may just be too much, he huge... Yes he could do a lot of harm .( not nasty just big) . Hope Martha is ok? Lots of love from D


----------



## teabiscuit (25 May 2014)

AA do you Clicker train? It saved my ass a few times, tho not every time, by helping me get him used to scary stuff, including long lines. I led him out with a long line trailing behind me so I could drop it when he started panicking.
If he managed one step with bugging eyes but holding on to sanity , click and treat etc. Sounds painfully slow, and it was. We got there tho. Best of luck, it's not easy but you'll feel a million dollars when he gets it.


----------



## Hetsmum (25 May 2014)

First - I agree to go back a few steps before forward again.  He is obviously going to be a tricky customer......  I still believe in your partnership.  The fact he was trying to go to you I see as he trusts you and was looking for reassurance.  I second teabiscuits idea of clicker training.  I used it to amazing effect with my very difficult baby.  It is basically just reinforcing any good behaviour with a treat.  Its most certainly does not make horses bite as mine did before and stopped once he started his training.  Used with 'shaping' it is very effective.  'Shaping' is basically like old school small steps at a time, but more like tiny weeny mouse steps at a time.   Some horses just need the steps to be very very small........which does seem a bit of an oxymoron with Ted's great feet!    You have come such a very very long way, please don't forget that xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 May 2014)

Thank you, will research clicker training and heavy horse specialists.  He was a bit sorry for himself this evening, doing that nervous gulping again.

We will get there in the end and even if we don't I have promised him I will never pass him on.  His advert would read - Project horse, impossible to catch, rarely awake, grows an inch a day, dropped on head at birth, epic panic attacks, frightened of everything including dock leaves and the cat, field trashing feet, humungus appetite, does impressive imitation of a kite on the end of the lead rope on windy days and has the balance of a teenager on alcopops.

Good points, no malice in him, lovely silky feathers (handy when they whip past your ear), loves his lip being tickled and adores cola cubes.  Open to offers.  PS, new owner will have to lead him home because hell will freeze over before he loads.


----------



## Highlands (25 May 2014)

I have a book and a clicker... Welcome to borrow ... I used it a lot with Freddie . AA you forgot... Good to plough a field quickly.... He might just take flight in harness but excellent if ploughing needs to be done at speed!


----------



## Love (26 May 2014)

I thought I'd ruined kenny once. He was a 4yo when I got him who had been backed by a good friend of mine who had done a fabulous job. Not long after I had bought him I was walking past him in the field with a rug I had just taken off another horse when the wind caught it, it flew out my hands and straight onto his head! Well I've never seen him move so fast. Luckily the rug fell off as soon as he took off but then I couldn't catch him for 2 weeks! Tried feed, hay, treats, nothing was getting him caught! The way the fields were set up it wasn't possible to simply run him into the yard and catch him in his stable. I was convinced id broken him and felt so bad for my friends who had put so much hard work into him. In the end I rang them and broke the news feeling like the worst person in the world. Turns out the exact same thing had happened with her youngster, within a few hours they had turned up, helped me catch him with a few hints and tricks and that was it! 

I guess all I'm really trying to say is we've all been there and thougt we've broken/ruined/permanently traumatised our horses. But they all turn out fine in the end! 

Get Alice to give him a good talking to, no doubt she'll tell him to man up and stop being such a pansy! x


----------



## dianchi (28 May 2014)

Oh AA don't be so hard on yourself!

I'm sure you will win ted round!

You also missed out..... Bit of a ladies man- from afar!

Alice will have given him a hard time for being so nawty and I'm sure he will be feeling worse than you xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 May 2014)

Sanity has returned, and along with a few ideas from HHO members who responded to my long lining query thread, Ted was very civilised today.  After it took an hour to catch the little git all went well.  He is now banished from any paddock of more than postage stamp size and has returned to wearing a head collar with a rope swinging.

Alice has dumped him forever.  Her half brother is finally home and is polite, sweet, does not fart on her, nick her handbag, spit or call her names.  She thinks he is the bees knees.


----------



## Adopter (31 May 2014)

Great news and update!


----------



## Love (31 May 2014)

Great to here, got to love Ted!


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 May 2014)

Great to hear!

There was a recent thread in which various people (me included) were commenting on how nutty our horses have been in the last week or two. We blame the recent rapid grass growth, which certainly sends my normally sensible cob bananas. Maybe Ted was affected in the same way when he had his blip? The weather has certainly been 'odd'.

So Alice's half brother is out of the same mum, is he? (I'm not very good at the niceties of breeding speak .). How old is he? Glad that Alice approves of him!


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 May 2014)

Yes, he is one on Monday.

We have just taken my 80 year old mother to dinner and called back at the yard so she could see the horses.  She is not mobile so Ted had to stand by the car and be spoken to from the window.  He stood there, ears pricked butter wouldn't melt expression whilst she told him how to behave and how he should be grateful for a good home.  She then gave him his favourite cola cube sweet and I led him away, I swear he said yay, whatever, before farting and tripping up.


----------



## CLM (31 May 2014)

Could we see a picture of the half brother please? I remember he had the most Incredibly long legs as a foal, so would love to see how he has grown in to them!


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 May 2014)

CLM said:



			Could we see a picture of the half brother please? I remember he had the most Incredibly long legs as a foal, so would love to see how he has grown in to them!
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't ! he is taller than Alice and is going to be a stunner but at present he is like a drunk giraffe.


----------



## Hetsmum (31 May 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Yes, he is one on Monday.

We have just taken my 80 year old mother to dinner and called back at the yard so she could see the horses.  She is not mobile so Ted had to stand by the car and be spoken to from the window.  He stood there, ears pricked butter wouldn't melt expression whilst she told him how to behave and how he should be grateful for a good home.  She then gave him his favourite cola cube sweet and I led him away, I swear he said yay, whatever, before farting and tripping up.
		
Click to expand...

  Sorry I can just imagine this!  I have one that wriggles his head to get into the car via the window.  Car drivers stopping for directions are most alarmed to have a 15hh cob's head on their lap looking for polos!


----------



## Maesfen (1 June 2014)

For goodness sake, AA, write this damn book, it's far too good to be trapped in here and nobody but us to see it.  I know a very good editor if you feel the need, she's horse mad too having just bought Bea!

Definitely time for pics of the young man, you can't keep him to yourself. xx


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 June 2014)

Maesfen said:



			For goodness sake, AA, write this damn book, it's far too good to be trapped in here and nobody but us to see it.
		
Click to expand...

This, with knobs on  !!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 June 2014)

For you Maesfen, taken this evening after he had done his training session.  We have walk on, stand, walk on cracked.  A few steps of trotting this evening which produced a dust cloud and a lot of farting.


----------



## Maesfen (1 June 2014)

He's seriously smart!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 June 2014)

Maesfen said:



			He's seriously smart!
		
Click to expand...

Clipped out and fit he could be a nice hunter, perhaps not a Shire Pack but he would cross a slower country.  He will be a long job but he will make it. Crosses fingers tightly and hopes he does not remove his headcollar over night, the little git has mastered the art of not being caught.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 June 2014)

sorry pressed go twice.


----------



## Adopter (1 June 2014)

Ted looks good, there is a lot of horse in front of where the saddle will fit!


----------



## Maesfen (1 June 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Clipped out and fit he could be a nice hunter, perhaps not a Shire Pack but he would cross a slower country.  He will be a long job but he will make it. Crosses fingers tightly and hopes he does not remove his headcollar over night, the little git has mastered the art of not being caught.
		
Click to expand...

Just my thoughts but I didn't like to suggest feathers off!  If he can just lengthen his back to even up his frame a bit he'll be seriously smart boy.

Wil pray for headcollar staying on vibes, I hate those that won't be caught; Poppy is trying my patience a bit in that respect but it's probably the first time she's ever felt well enough so pretending I'm not bothered for now.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 June 2014)

Maesfen said:



			Just my thoughts but I didn't like to suggest feathers off!  If he can just lengthen his back to even up his frame a bit he'll be seriously smart boy.

Wil pray for headcollar staying on vibes, I hate those that won't be caught; Poppy is trying my patience a bit in that respect but it's probably the first time she's ever felt well enough so pretending I'm not bothered for now.
		
Click to expand...

I keep looking at that short back too.  I watch him playing and can't he just buck.  I guess it is the dam that put that in.

He is just plain naughty with the catching, won't let me reach around his neck with the rope and when I say 'stuff you then' and walk off he follows me with his nose on my shoulder.  He will develop into a huge character as time goes by and his anxiety dampens down.  Feather will come off, but he has only just accepted his legs being brushed.  Did thin his mane, trim his beard and had a pull on his tail today though.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 June 2014)

Adopter said:



			Ted looks good, there is a lot of horse in front of where the saddle will fit!
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope it is enough to catch me if he bucks !! make that when he bucks.  In fact scrap that altogether and change it to when somebody else is on him !


----------



## teabiscuit (1 June 2014)

AA there's no doubt in my mind that you'll get there with him.


----------



## dianchi (5 June 2014)

Would love to see Alice's new best friend 
She does know they are siblings I hope?!

Is Alice going to do any "work" this year or is she collecting benefits for new handbags?


----------



## LittleMonster (5 June 2014)

Been following this for ages!

We need more pictures AA! 

Sounds like its going well sorry to hear you had a backwards step a while ago but onwards and upwards!
All the best  x


----------



## ester (5 June 2014)

Why is it I think of Ted when I see this........


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152381718258762


----------



## sandi_84 (5 June 2014)

AA he really is such a handsome chap! I love Ted updates! 
Sorry you've had a bit of a struggle with him recently but I am also firmly in the camp of "You can do it!" Also in line waiting to pre-order my copy of "The Trials and Tribulations of Ted" when you finally get round to agreeing to write them


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 June 2014)

ester said:



			Why is it I think of Ted when I see this........


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152381718258762

Click to expand...

That is brilliant, should Ted ever be brave enough to do the same I can guarantee he would fall head first into the bag.

Ted is going well with his walks on the lunge, we have square halts that stay out on the circle most of the time.  He caused havoc on Sunday, I tied him up (about the only thing he is good at) in the yard.  I know many people don't tie youngsters up but I do and I leave them for a while.  The little toad has worked out how to pull the loose end of the rope and get free.  He was bouncing around the yard like a giant tigger with a mouthful of pansies that he had nicked out of a hanging basket.  He pebble dashed my car in gravel, squished the cat and frightened the new yearling witless. as for the stable lawn, well lets not mention it.

Alice is languishing on the dole, she is demanding a salary for child minding her half brother but she has to pay a fine for being mean.  Yesterday in all that rain she hogged the oak tree and made him stand in the field, poor little soul his teeth were chattering when I got to him.  Alice is also being a tart, she has set her sights on the old show horse, she thinks he could be a sugar daddy, she is wrong he is broke.  He is the proud owner of four hoof boots and hopefully, he is going to be able to hack out a few times a week.  They certainly Jimmy Choos equine style - how much !!  I hope they work, because if they don't they are one mighty expensive mistake.

No baby training was done this evening.  The barge horse and I went hacking, she passed a sprayer, a tanker and umpteen groups of bikes who insist on whooshing past at 30mph skimming our ample bottoms - why do they do that ?  However she did find a dead branch terrifying and the three tups were scary now they are naked.


----------



## Adopter (5 June 2014)

Great update, you paint such a vivid picture in the way you write!  Glad things are progressing with Ted, and I do hope Alice finds her kind sister gene and looks after her half brother.


----------



## DiNozzo (5 June 2014)

I don't know which quick release knot you use, but if there is a loop, can you not just pull the end of the rope through the loop? It would get tighter then instead of letting your beautiful carthorse wreak havoc!
And it would also be very quick for you to undo in an emergency!


----------



## Hetsmum (5 June 2014)

Progress on the Ted front!  Yay!  How lovely for you to go riding again.  You must really appreciate those rides now.  Tell Alice babysitting does not include child abandonment.  Ted will be the bread winner at this rate!
xxx


----------



## Ladyinred (6 June 2014)

DiNozzo said:



			I don't know which quick release knot you use, but if there is a loop, can you not just pull the end of the rope through the loop? It would get tighter then instead of letting your beautiful carthorse wreak havoc!
And it would also be very quick for you to undo in an emergency!
		
Click to expand...

The theory here cannot be faulted. Sadly you obviously have yet to meet a horse like Ted, or indeed, like mine. They can undo every knot known to man and a few more besides  If all else fails mine give up and chew through the rope....


----------



## DiNozzo (6 June 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			The theory here cannot be faulted. Sadly you obviously have yet to meet a horse like Ted, or indeed, like mine. They can undo every knot known to man and a few more besides  If all else fails mine give up and chew through the rope....
		
Click to expand...

In that case whoops!
I've never met one that did that, although we did have a welsh b pony that would take his head collar off if he couldn't untie himself...


----------



## TrasaM (6 June 2014)

Yep... I know a horse who can also undo double knots .. You think you've got it sorted and then turn around to find that yet again you've been foiled amd he's untied himself.


----------



## Auslander (6 June 2014)

I have one horse (out of four) who doesn't untie himself. He quite often gets untied by someone else though...


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 June 2014)

The light bulb is on and Ted is at home.

Saddle and bridle, irons flapping.  Walk, trot and halt all on at the end of the lunge line, stayed out, halted square, ears pricked, lots of chewing and concentration.

I did have to use molasses to get the bit in his mouth without a struggle.  It's a bxxxger to get out of hair you know, must not moan though, at least I have hair now !  One year ago today I had the first chemotherapy dose and was so ill I couldn't stand up.  I have no idea where the year went, but without the fabulous HH forum members support I would have struggled even more.


----------



## Mrs B (7 June 2014)

Just a wonderful update. Think of molasses as an alternative to expensive stuff like 'Bed Head' - you could start a new fad


----------



## LittleBlackMule (7 June 2014)

For those with Houdini horses, if you loop the lead rope through the tie ring/baler twine/ whatever you tie your horses to, then *tie the end back to the headcollar *in a quick release knot, there is no horse in the world that can reach the knot to untie it.
Of course, it won't stop those that actually chew through the lead rope..


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 June 2014)

Mrs B said:



Just a wonderful update. Think of molasses as an alternative to expensive stuff like 'Bed Head' - you could start a new fad 

Click to expand...

It is going to be interesting just now.  OH just gone out in my car and judging by the molasses on backside of my jeans I reckon OH should be glued to the seat of the car by now. Oh dear, this could turn into a 'ucking horses' discussion.


----------



## Adopter (7 June 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			It is going to be interesting just now.  OH just gone out in my car and judging by the molasses on backside of my jeans I reckon OH should be glued to the seat of the car by now. Oh dear, this could turn into a 'ucking horses' discussion.
		
Click to expand...

Thank goodness your treatment was successful, so no matter how much molasses covers your OH it is a happy result.

What a Good boy Ted is, real progress being made.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 June 2014)

Started, farted, slipped up and fell.

Ted the Twit is on the sick.  He likes cola cubes, black grapes and plums, visiting is afternoons only.

It is a good job he is not destined for the show ring, a fair sized splint has erupted.


----------



## Adopter (8 June 2014)

You would not expect Ted to have as small splint!  Hope it does not cause too much delay or problems


----------



## dianchi (9 June 2014)

Oops, I'm sure it won't cause any issues.

Will get a get well package!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 June 2014)

Another crisis for Ted who is renamed Gappy, he has lost a tooth.  Anybody got 50p for under his pillow.

I am sceptical when it comes to calmers but after the wild episode I decided to start giving him 5mg of Magnitude.  The difference is quite unbelievable.  At long last I have got a fly sheet on him without him climbing the walls and trembling.  He was bitten to pieces on Monday, this years horse flies are monsters in our area.  He looks rather comical in his bug rug which has seen better days and is rather baggy, with his feathery legs poking out the bottom he looks like is going jousting.


----------



## Adopter (11 June 2014)

Just love the pictures you paint with words!  Interesting about the calmer, but good that it seems to work.

One advantage of living on top of a hill is there is usually a breeze to keep flies away,  so not bad here at present.


----------



## dianchi (11 June 2014)

Bless him, glad you've found him abut of help for his brain


----------



## PolarSkye (11 June 2014)

You should write a book.  Seriously.  I'll be your editor.  Really.  Honestly.  And can I have Ted?

P


----------



## ester (11 June 2014)

AA if the magnitude made that much difference it might be worth putting him on some mag oxide usually? I think if it is the equine america powder one it is quite pricey for what it is. 

I get mine from these guys. 

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Progressive-Earth/_i.html?_fsub=2947319018


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 June 2014)

Ah, bless Ted, subdued by a teaspoon of white powder! 

Please can we have pics of him in his fly rug? (You can keep your horse flies, we haven't had any yet this year.)


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 June 2014)

ester said:



			AA if the magnitude made that much difference it might be worth putting him on some mag oxide usually? I think if it is the equine america powder one it is quite pricey for what it is. 

I get mine from these guys. 

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Progressive-Earth/_i.html?_fsub=2947319018

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I was looking at that site for the hoof supplement that is promoted by Rockley Farm.  My old horse is having a dire time with his feet.

Polarsky, I will pay the postage for you to have Ted.  He will test your humour to it's limit.

I have just had a lovely day out at Kirklington Stud in Oxfordshire.  The foals were just divine, millions of pounds worth of bloodstock in unreal surroundings.  The stables were cleaner than most houses and the acres of grassland didn't have a buttercup in sight, amazing place.


----------



## ester (11 June 2014)

They send you sweets/chocolates with your orders too....


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 June 2014)

Three steps forward and three dozen backwards.

I knew it was too good to last, I put the side reins onto his roller and they flapped about in trot, he lost it panicked and skidded up the school on his side.  He didn't bother with the leathers and irons a few days before !


----------



## Love (18 June 2014)

Oh Ted. Sounds like he's keeping you on your toes! Just one of those youngster moments x


----------



## Auslander (18 June 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Three steps forward and three dozen backwards.

I knew it was too good to last, I put the side reins onto his roller and they flapped about in trot, he lost it panicked and skidded up the school on his side.  He didn't bother with the leathers and irons a few days before !
		
Click to expand...

Sighs! He is really is a complex little character isn't he? 

I was working on a dressage/showjumping yard in Switzerland many years ago, and we were sent a young shire to re-back. Muggins was (much to my disgust at the time - I was all about the poncy warmbloods) tasked with clambering aboard the beast. We all made the mistake of thinking "Shire horse, dead easy" - but we couldn't have been more wrong. I spun him round on the lunge, giggled at him broncing, then hopped straight on. My right leg never made it to the other side - he took off round the school like the hounds of hell were after him, with me hanging on grimly with one foot in the stirrup a large handful of mane, in the abseiling position. He didn't stop for about 5 circuits of the school, by which time, everyone on the yard had congregated in the gallery to watch (most were rolling around on the floor laughing at my predicament!) Finally managed to steer him into a corner, and slithered off - poor guy was absolutely freaked, and it took a long time for be consistently relaxed under saddle. Although it probably did look very funny, and I laughed about it at the time - I feel like I did that horse a disservice, by being a cocky teenager who thought he was "only a Shire horse". If I'd known then what I know now, I'd have been far more sensitive to his needs, and been a lot more careful with him. I'm a firm believer that a dash of Shire blood makes them very hot and stressy - and so far, Alf has proved that time and time again.

Ted will get there - he seems like he really wants to be good, but he really is his own worst enemy - bless his cottons!


----------



## Adopter (18 June 2014)

What an experience Auslander, must admit I have never thought of shires being highly strung, AA. You will get there, horses show us time and time again that they are really individual characters.


----------



## Auslander (18 June 2014)

Adopter said:



			What an experience Auslander, must admit I have never thought of shires being highly strung, AA. You will get there, horses show us time and time again that they are really individual characters.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't either, but since that boy, have been more conscious of sensitive draft types, and every time i've had a particularly nervy type to deal with, it always seems to have draft somewhere in its breeding. I think they are clever, sensitive types, who aren't really considered as such because they are so big and heavy - nothing happens fast with them, but it happens! My current horse is sharp as hell, and has the TB speed to go with the Shire sensitivity (and power!) - can be a bit hair-raising when he has a meltdown


----------



## TheMule (18 June 2014)

I really admire your perseverance!
I've done 2 that were the same, both pretty much unhandled until they were 4, took months and months of ever so gradual steps and even then they would still randomly freak at something they were fine with before. Both got to the stage of accepting a rider but they just never progressed because you could never trust them not to freak out and every new situation was a massive issue.
Unfortunately both were eventually given up on which is a real shame as they were lovely kind, talented horses.


----------



## Mince Pie (18 June 2014)

Auslander said:



			I'm a firm believer that a dash of Shire blood makes them very hot and stressy - and so far, Alf has proved that time and time again.!
		
Click to expand...

This! My lad has a good dose of shire in him and was a very nervy, anxious 5 year old. However, he's now 13 and has settled down a lot, ted will get there. Thank god he's with you though, I dread to think what would happen in less experienced hands.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2014)

Ted is on his way to stardom.

A specialist Shire horseman has been found, unbelievably just 6 miles from my base and the first training session was done yesterday. Wow, just wow. Ted took to him immediately.  Update to follow, need to do Ted before it get too hot.


----------



## TrasaM (22 June 2014)

Waiting eagerly to get the rest of this story...."...


----------



## LadyRascasse (22 June 2014)

me too I am hoping there is pictures, love getting my ted fix


----------



## Adopter (22 June 2014)

The adventures of Ted are going to be even more exciting, can't wait to read more!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2014)

Adopter said:



			The adventures of Ted are going to be even more exciting, can't wait to read more!!
		
Click to expand...

I hope not, I have had enough surprises from Ted to last me a life time.  Ted lost the plot again a few days ago and I am really struggling to make a plan for his breaking.

I went to the Counties and watched the heavy horse classes and listened to the commentator talking about the turnouts and people producing them.  One turnout was local to me, the commentator was saying about the young horse in the team and how the driver produces young horses.  With the name written on the back of my hand I got home and searched for it.  I found the heavy horse group and finally the man himself.  Unbelievably he agreed to come and met Ted.

I was so nervous but he and his partner are lovely people.  I was relieved to be told I had made a good job of halter breaking and ground manners. They mentioned how nice it was not to be pocket searched.  I kept quiet about Ted's addiction to cola cubes.  An inspection of Ted's passport revealed a dam line that is sharp and sensitive.  He dam is purebred Shire.  Whilst knowing that is helpful it's not entirely good news but a least it is an insight to his behaviour.

A quick fix to his extreme fear of anything behind his hip would be blinkers, but as he is destined to be Valegro mark two that is not an option.  I any interested in driving him but want him as a riding horse first.

No pictures I am afraid, I was too wrapped up in learning, watching and going green with envy as Ted responded so well.
I worked him on the lunge first and sure enough as soon as the line became loose, touched the ground or was too far behind his head he got upset.  During one of his moments he produced a double twirl and the line went over his head leaving me with the line on the wrong side.

Thankfully my instructors didn't give up on me and said I am not a lost cause, but differing techniques will help Ted.  The slack line has to be accepted and this was done by letting it stay on the ground and 'follow' Ted but rather than driving Ted forward he was allowed to slow to an amble and investigate the rope, he was allowed to stop and sniff it but not allowed any backwards steps.  It is difficult to explain but all hinged around him licking and chewing, where his inside ear was and getting the timing right to ask him forwards all done at a very slow walk.

I had a huge lightbulb moment when I realised my shoulder and eyes were driving him forwards when he became panicky.  The instructor turned away and looked at the floor when asking Ted to halt or when Ted looked anxious.

It was a fascinating afternoon during which I learnt a lot about heavy horse temperament.  The 'Gentle Giant' tag is a myth, they are made into gentle giants it is not a given.  Shires are sensitive and my lad has a bloodline known to be sharp.  I have been left with instructions for the week and have to ring when I feel the horse is ready to move on.  Today's session went well with the line on the floor and me nearer his hip on both reins.  He concentrated so hard he had to go to bed yesterday !


----------



## Elvis (22 June 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I hope not, I have had enough surprises from Ted to last me a life time.  Ted lost the plot again a few days ago and I am really struggling to make a plan for his breaking.

I went to the Counties and watched the heavy horse classes and listened to the commentator talking about the turnouts and people producing them.  One turnout was local to me, the commentator was saying about the young horse in the team and how the driver produces young horses.  With the name written on the back of my hand I got home and searched for it.  I found the heavy horse group and finally the man himself.  Unbelievably he agreed to come and met Ted.

I was so nervous but he and his partner are lovely people.  I was relieved to be told I had made a good job of halter breaking and ground manners. They mentioned how nice it was not to be pocket searched.  I kept quiet about Ted's addiction to cola cubes.  An inspection of Ted's passport revealed a dam line that is sharp and sensitive.  He dam is purebred Shire.  Whilst knowing that is helpful it's not entirely good news but a least it is an insight to his behaviour.

A quick fix to his extreme fear of anything behind his hip would be blinkers, but as he is destined to be Valegro mark two that is not an option.  I any interested in driving him but want him as a riding horse first.

No pictures I am afraid, I was too wrapped up in learning, watching and going green with envy as Ted responded so well.
I worked him on the lunge first and sure enough as soon as the line became loose, touched the ground or was too far behind his head he got upset.  During one of his moments he produced a double twirl and the line went over his head leaving me with the line on the wrong side.

Thankfully my instructors didn't give up on me and said I am not a lost cause, but differing techniques will help Ted.  The slack line has to be accepted and this was done by letting it stay on the ground and 'follow' Ted but rather than driving Ted forward he was allowed to slow to an amble and investigate the rope, he was allowed to stop and sniff it but not allowed any backwards steps.  It is difficult to explain but all hinged around him licking and chewing, where his inside ear was and getting the timing right to ask him forwards all done at a very slow walk.

I had a huge lightbulb moment when I realised my shoulder and eyes were driving him forwards when he became panicky.  The instructor turned away and looked at the floor when asking Ted to halt or when Ted looked anxious.

It was a fascinating afternoon during which I learnt a lot about heavy horse temperament.  The 'Gentle Giant' tag is a myth, they are made into gentle giants it is not a given.  Shires are sensitive and my lad has a bloodline known to be sharp.  I have been left with instructions for the week and have to ring when I feel the horse is ready to move on.  Today's session went well with the line on the floor and me nearer his hip on both reins.  He concentrated so hard he had to go to bed yesterday !
		
Click to expand...

Such fab news! &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Adopter (22 June 2014)

Really interested to read of different approach, hope it continues to go well.


----------



## TrasaM (23 June 2014)

I attended a workshop with Ben Hart last year and he has a very similar approach ..sadly I've not had a chance to practice so I've forgotten most of it but I remember the part about going at the horses pace and reading the signs. I had a go at long lining which I did quite badly as horse refused to move  of course when Ben picked up the lines he moved straight away! Typical! So pleased you've got some support with this and that you've discovered Ted's inner thoroughbred


----------



## Clare85 (23 June 2014)

Lovely to read AA, Ted will make a star yet! Although, he's already a star in the eyes of HHO!

Looking forward to more updates of success


----------



## dianchi (23 June 2014)

Whoop whoop!

Fantastic news! Am rather jealous of your trip to three counties too.

Fingers x that he continues to go forward.


----------



## Maesfen (23 June 2014)

Great news!  There's always a key to each horse, sounds as if you might have found Ted's.


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (5 July 2014)

Saw this advert and thought of Ted: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...st/leeds/top-competition-prospect-437794.html

Hope his backing is going well .


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 July 2014)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			Saw this advert and thought of Ted: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...st/leeds/top-competition-prospect-437794.html

Hope his backing is going well .
		
Click to expand...

I love an optimist !!  I saw that advert too, what a cracker.

Ted is going nicely but since the forum has changed I cannot seem to post any pictures anymore ? any help gratefully received.

He is growing again, up and out, he is heading towards being a big horse.  Temperament wise he is growing up and the Shire horse people who are helping me have passed on some very wise words and guidance which has gone a long way to stopping me worrying about how slowly Ted is progressing and the tiny steps we are doing his training in.  I am guilty of ignoring him a little because as my health has improved and my strength is coming back I have been riding much more, 6am before work - I am impressed, never thought I would be doing that again.  This time last year I was frightened, bald, poisoned and in bed

PS, Alice is getting terribly excited, she is out shopping for posh frocks and new shoes -I am getting married in August and she wants to be a bridesmaid.  My wonderful non horsey OH has put up with 14 years of equine dramas, including mega highs and awful lows plus last years health crisis, and a few weeks ago said 'your hair has grown back, lets get married' romantic or what.


----------



## Elvis (5 July 2014)

Massive congratulations! What fab news!


----------



## sandi_84 (5 July 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (5 July 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			PS, Alice is getting terribly excited, she is out shopping for posh frocks and new shoes -I am getting married in August and she wants to be a bridesmaid.  My wonderful non horsey OH has put up with 14 years of equine dramas, including mega highs and awful lows plus last years health crisis, and a few weeks ago said 'your hair has grown back, lets get married' romantic or what.
		
Click to expand...

What a charmer! Lovely news, he certainly is a keeper, bless you both


----------



## Nessa4 (5 July 2014)

Wonderful news on both fronts - perhaps Ted could be Best Man............perhaps not!!


----------



## OldNag (6 July 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I love an optimist !!  I saw that advert too, what a cracker.

Ted is going nicely but since the forum has changed I cannot seem to post any pictures anymore ? any help gratefully received.

He is growing again, up and out, he is heading towards being a big horse.  Temperament wise he is growing up and the Shire horse people who are helping me have passed on some very wise words and guidance which has gone a long way to stopping me worrying about how slowly Ted is progressing and the tiny steps we are doing his training in.  I am guilty of ignoring him a little because as my health has improved and my strength is coming back I have been riding much more, 6am before work - I am impressed, never thought I would be doing that again.  This time last year I was frightened, bald, poisoned and in bed

PS, Alice is getting terribly excited, she is out shopping for posh frocks and new shoes -I am getting married in August and she wants to be a bridesmaid.  My wonderful non horsey OH has put up with 14 years of equine dramas, including mega highs and awful lows plus last years health crisis, and a few weeks ago said 'your hair has grown back, lets get married' romantic or what.
		
Click to expand...

That is wonderful news - Congratulations! After all you have been through that is even more special.


----------



## Janee (6 July 2014)

Fab news, both for Teds new mentor and your big day


----------



## Gazen (6 July 2014)

AA That is wonderful news!  Congratulations!


----------



## hayinamanger (6 July 2014)

Ding dong, the bells are going to chime

Congratulations AA


----------



## Highlands (6 July 2014)

I'm really pleased about you getting married! Well done re Ted, daisy outside my window as we speak staying as a permeant fixture.... Can Daisy be a brides maid too she saids...


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 July 2014)

Congratulations!

I love a nice, romantic proposal .


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 July 2014)

Alice and I have a problem.  My frock is ok as long as I breath in and don't want to sit down.  Alice cannot not get her belly into her frock.  Horse like owner !

Weight watchers here we come.


----------



## Maesfen (7 July 2014)

Wonderful news, so pleased for you both, xxx

The children will make fantastic bridesmaid and page boys.


----------



## dianchi (9 July 2014)

Fab news and about time 

Alice is on the dole, she can't help the weight! Her allowance doesn't cover gym membership


----------



## Hetsmum (9 July 2014)

Congratulations on all fronts!  What wonderful news! xxx


----------



## Adopter (9 July 2014)

Have a wonderful wedding day, and lovely news that your energy levels are returning there is something very special about starting a summers day with an early morning hack!

Big horses do seem to take longer to mature, but small steps sounds good.


----------



## Love (9 July 2014)

Huge congratulations! Hope Ted has bought a top hat for the occasion!


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (9 July 2014)

Congratulations! Hope you have a fantastic wedding day.


----------



## A1fie (9 July 2014)

Congratulations.  What wonderful news.  So pleased for you


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 July 2014)

Life in Ted and Alice land has been very quiet in July, far too hot for me to be running around after work and every weekend has been filled with doing things for other people.  The good news is the hospital has cleared me off for 12 months, woohooo for that.

Wedding plans are complete but Alice and I have a crisis.  My frock is frightfully (forum wouldn't let me put in what I really mean) tight.  I will be ok if I remain standing throughout, sitting down might be a splitting experience.  Alice has the same problem, her baby blue outfit is a little clingy and shows off all of her spare tyres.  It is too late for more shopping so we are both living in Ryvita paddock.

Alice is not happy at all, nothing to eat, dressed in a boob tube, legs that need shaving, not to mention the girl beard and furry ears.  Yep we both will look a sight on the big day.  Well the ceremony says for better or worse doesn't it !!, we are taking it literally.









Ted remains a twit, an unhandled twit in fact.  After much discussion I finally got a fly sheet and hat on him.  The hat stayed put but the sheet lasted all of two days before his bum fell out.  The splint has reached epic proportions and is right under his knee.  He has grown another inch at least in the last month.  Alice continues to grow sideways rather than upwards, I was hoping she would make a lightweight show cob but she looks too small.


----------



## Adopter (31 July 2014)

What lovely pictures AA, hope the ryvita diet is working and dress stays put!  Have a wonderful wedding day, so much to celebrate with your good news from the hospital.


----------



## Gazen (31 July 2014)

Ted looks fab.  Alice will lose weight once the winter comes along.


----------



## Hetsmum (31 July 2014)

They both look fabulous!  Ted looks about 17hh in that picture!  I also need to go to the ryvita paddock........I may see you there   Whatever happens the wedding will be wonderful I am sure x


----------



## chaps89 (31 July 2014)

Oooh, Alice is scrummy looking - but she does have rather hairy legs- on a horse of her build (warning, ignorant question coming!) would you normally clip them or leave au-naturelle? Ted is looking huge 
Congratulations on the wedding news and clearance from the hospital, fantastic news


----------



## Ibblebibble (31 July 2014)

congratulations on the upcoming wedding AA.xx


----------



## Clare85 (31 July 2014)

Fab news all round! Congratulations! Looking forward to reading about the wedding day


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 July 2014)

chaps89 said:



			Oooh, Alice is scrummy looking - but she does have rather hairy legs- on a horse of her build (warning, ignorant question coming!) would you normally clip them or leave au-naturelle? Ted is looking huge 
Congratulations on the wedding news and clearance from the hospital, fantastic news
		
Click to expand...

Not an ignorant question at all, she will be left until she starts work and then tidied up.  She follows her mum in hairy department.  It is a good job her father, Amorous Archie, didn't see the old girl he might have been offended !  Alice came home on the back seat of my car in a sandwich box in a picnic cooler !  Here is the grand old girl.


----------



## Adopter (31 July 2014)

Where is the'Like' button!

Lovely girl, and her daughter has  time to develop next winter!


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 August 2014)

Just look at that, it's the size of a ruddy egg, he is only just 3.  It will look even bigger with his legs clipped out.














Alice's summer in the Ryvita paddock is paying off at long last, she is looking very svelte and sexy.  Possibly a lightweight cob in the making.  She is back in with Ted now and has told him she doesn't go for hairy blobs with lumpy legs.


----------



## Love (5 August 2014)

Both looking gorgeous!


----------



## Adopter (5 August 2014)

They both look super in their own way.  Perhaps Teds talents will lie a way from the show ring but be lots of fun for you.


----------



## be positive (5 August 2014)

Ted certainly does nothing by half that is a good size, you may be lucky though the ground has been very hard this summer, it has here anyway making up for the wet winter, it could reabsorb over the next 12 months, or at least go down to something less egg like.

Alice should get into her dress now, looking very slim and well.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 August 2014)

be positive said:



			Ted certainly does nothing by half that is a good size, you may be lucky though the ground has been very hard this summer, it has here anyway making up for the wet winter, it could reabsorb over the next 12 months, or at least go down to something less egg like.

Alice should get into her dress now, looking very slim and well.
		
Click to expand...

Live in hope for Ted !, he still wants to go into the circus, Tesco has not been ruled out just yet.

Alice fits into her frock now which is more than can be said for me.  I am hungry and grumpy, even the mare's breakfast of two pony nuts and an apple looked appetising this morning, she was lucky to keep it.

Panic not my friend says, as she lends me a pair of Trinny and Susanah control pants, with the instructions of 'do not trump in them'.  Questioned why she tells me they are so tight the trump does not escape and causes an air bubble.  I will remember that as I say my vows !!


----------



## Adopter (6 August 2014)

AA, the pictures you paint with your descriptions are wonderful.  I can not get the bubble picture out of my mind!

Ted doing a balancing act as a circus turn, not to be missed!!


----------



## Nessa4 (6 August 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Live in hope for Ted !, he still wants to go into the circus, Tesco has not been ruled out just yet.

Alice fits into her frock now which is more than can be said for me.  I am hungry and grumpy, even the mare's breakfast of two pony nuts and an apple looked appetising this morning, she was lucky to keep it.

Panic not my friend says, as she lends me a pair of Trinny and Susanah control pants, with the instructions of 'do not trump in them'.  Questioned why she tells me they are so tight the trump does not escape and causes an air bubble.  I will remember that as I say my vows !!
		
Click to expand...

Either that or it squeezes out very slowly, making a high-pitched whine (like the noise you get with a balloon with itsmouth bit tightened) and end with a noise like a round of applause.  ALWAYS during a very quiet bit!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 August 2014)

Nessa4 said:



			Either that or it squeezes out very slowly, making a high-pitched whine (like the noise you get with a balloon with itsmouth bit tightened) and end with a noise like a round of applause.  ALWAYS during a very quiet bit!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo, just imagine that !  One of my male work friends reckons it will be like getting a condom on an elephant, cheeky wotsit, but he has a point !


----------



## Charlotte125 (7 August 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I love an optimist !!  I saw that advert too, what a cracker.

Ted is going nicely but since the forum has changed I cannot seem to post any pictures anymore ? any help gratefully received.

He is growing again, up and out, he is heading towards being a big horse.  Temperament wise he is growing up and the Shire horse people who are helping me have passed on some very wise words and guidance which has gone a long way to stopping me worrying about how slowly Ted is progressing and the tiny steps we are doing his training in.  I am guilty of ignoring him a little because as my health has improved and my strength is coming back I have been riding much more, 6am before work - I am impressed, never thought I would be doing that again.  This time last year I was frightened, bald, poisoned and in bed

PS, Alice is getting terribly excited, she is out shopping for posh frocks and new shoes -I am getting married in August and she wants to be a bridesmaid.  My wonderful non horsey OH has put up with 14 years of equine dramas, including mega highs and awful lows plus last years health crisis, and a few weeks ago said 'your hair has grown back, lets get married' romantic or what.
		
Click to expand...


That is my horses brother! My horse is by the same mother (shire) but different dad. He is super!


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 August 2014)

Charlotte125 said:



			That is my horses brother! My horse is by the same mother (shire) but different dad. He is super!
		
Click to expand...

Charlotte, you have Ted's brother, tell me more, how exciting.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 August 2014)

Now we have a disaster on the wedding front and a vacancy for a bridesmaid.

Alice is banned, her dress is burnt and she is on the naughty step for the foreseeable future.

Fat Bird is going to have to take her place, does anyone know of a tent outfitters with a range of posh frocks for a barge horse, she takes a 58" girth and all rugs are tutu's on her.  The stress of this wedding is too much, last night we went to Aldi to stock up on crisps and snacks for the evening do, we were stared out and whispered over as we pushed our trolley of crisps and booze and little else !

Whose idea was this.

Fat Bird needs a frock. a hat and high heels.


----------



## Auslander (7 August 2014)

Does one dare ask what Alice has done?


----------



## Charlotte125 (7 August 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Charlotte, you have Ted's brother, tell me more, how exciting.
		
Click to expand...

no, I have the horse in the adverts brother, and it is me riding in the advert


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 August 2014)

Auslander said:



			Does one dare ask what Alice has done?
		
Click to expand...

Unspeakably rude this morning and with only a fly hat in my hand I was unable to put an imprint on her ample bottom.

Normally Alice comes over and puts her head down for the hat to go.  This morning she walked straight past me, so I grabbed her mane and said 'come here'.  In a split second she had swung round giving me an almighty shove with her bottom and attempted a kick ! luckily I was so close all she did was stand on my ankle bone.  I couldn't believe it, she is such a gentle soul normally.  Must be pmt !

I was so shocked I didn't even shout at her.  Never take anything for granted with horses !


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 August 2014)

Ted, you really are beyond help.

Farrier yesterday, Alice was a pain and got a smacked bottom and Ted decided he had never seen the ever patient farrier and did a spot of break dancing.  I didn't know where to put myself as the farrier mopped his brow and muttered something about Ted being a little tense today.  It is a good job we are close friends and did him a deal of two pork rolls at my wedding reception as a sorry !

With Ted left tied on the naughty step I let the farrier out of the yard only to hear my friend shouting to me saying Ted was having a panic attack.  The twit must have been bursting to pee and had started to do it on the yard, the splash back and noise had scared the living daylights out him.  He had only done a cupful and was stood with his legs and eyes crossed.  He was very pleased to get into the shavings box.  Is there anything this huge ball of fluff is not scared of.


----------



## OldNag (9 August 2014)

I so love your posts!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 August 2014)

OldNag said:



			I so love your posts!
		
Click to expand...

Would you love Ted, I will pay the postage and send a packed lunch with him !


----------



## HufflyPuffly (9 August 2014)

I too love your updates even if I generally don't reply! Though not sure my YO would be as thrilled if Ted turned up . 
On the wee'ing front my very sensitive little old show horse is a nervous wee'er, it has to be on something where no splash back will occur and with no-one looking... However my point, if she does need a wee she can get very tense and agitated when ridden, perhaps this was the reason for his issues with the farrier?
x x


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 August 2014)

AlexHyde said:



			I too love your updates even if I generally don't reply! Though not sure my YO would be as thrilled if Ted turned up . 
On the wee'ing front my very sensitive little old show horse is a nervous wee'er, it has to be on something where no splash back will occur and with no-one looking... However my point, if she does need a wee she can get very tense and agitated when ridden, perhaps this was the reason for his issues with the farrier?
x x
		
Click to expand...

You could easily be right.  It is not until you ride horses that you find out if they will pee alfresco or not.  My good horse threw a class away at Royal Windsor because he wanted to pee.


----------



## OldNag (10 August 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Would you love Ted, I will pay the postage and send a packed lunch with him !
		
Click to expand...

Better than that, I will book UPS to pick him up. 
Do you have enough bubblewrap?


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 August 2014)

OldNag said:



			Better than that, I will book UPS to pick him up. 
Do you have enough bubblewrap? 


Click to expand...

After the farce of catching him on the monsoon this morning I would cheerfully put his head in bubblewrap and drown him.

I now need to keep the OH away from stable lawn for a day or two and hope the craters raise up quickly.  At least the geraniums survived Ted's stampede.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 August 2014)

Oops, illicit excursions on the stable lawn seem to be a recurring theme in Ted land. Is it your OH's pride and joy?


----------



## teacups (10 August 2014)

Just caught up with this thread, after an absence caused by winnings on a 50p bet. 

I don't think I mentioned that the odds I was offered on Ted behaving in front of a group of agricultural students a while ago were just stupendous - you could travel the world and spend, spend, spend if you wanted. All gone now. Although I doubt any bookie would ever risk quite the same odds again, it does sound as though Ted (and Alice, for that matter) is working quite hard to make another 50p bet worthwhile for your wedding. <g> 

Fantastic news both on the health and wedding front - congratulations! Congratulations also to your OH (hope he doesn't see that lawn). Although the vivid description of the body stocking makes me go ouch. Can't you just wear something comfy? Or wil Alice not let you?

Lovely photos btw of Ted, Alice and the latest bridesmaid. How soon is the wedding? Bet they are not going to be allowed anywhere near the bouquet.


----------



## dianchi (10 August 2014)

Oooooo naught Alice, Bridgette tried that once, her slightly smaller tb-Esk backside def had an imprint after that tho!

I'm sure lack of cake will be punishment enough!

Poor ted, he really does need his own therapist doesn't he 

Nothing wrong with snaks and alcohol only shopping!

I hope the big day goes well, and most importantly that you and OH enjoy it xxx


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 August 2014)

teacups said:



			Just caught up with this thread, after an absence caused by winnings on a 50p bet. 

I don't think I mentioned that the odds I was offered on Ted behaving in front of a group of agricultural students a while ago were just stupendous - you could travel the world and spend, spend, spend if you wanted. All gone now. Although I doubt any bookie would ever risk quite the same odds again, it does sound as though Ted (and Alice, for that matter) is working quite hard to make another 50p bet worthwhile for your wedding. <g> 

Fantastic news both on the health and wedding front - congratulations! Congratulations also to your OH (hope he doesn't see that lawn). Although the vivid description of the body stocking makes me go ouch. Can't you just wear something comfy? Or wil Alice not let you?

Lovely photos btw of Ted, Alice and the latest bridesmaid. How soon is the wedding? Bet they are not going to be allowed anywhere near the bouquet.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that 50p lasted well.

Wedding is Friday coming with a very low key do on the Saturday.  Mother is on the homemade stuffing right now, she is not impressed but hot pork rolls without homemade stuffing is not on !  She thinks I am busy but the rain hammering on the velux rocked me to sleep very nicely, don't tell her !

A week of huge breakfast, light lunch and no tea has done the trick for the frock so I can sit down in it now.  No horses at this wedding sadly.  I had my treasured hunter at my first wedding way back in the 80's, mother had a blue fit when she got sneezed on during the photographs.  I wish I could take my old show horse, he would love it, but I would never travel an older retired horse, that had not been on the lorry for years, again.  I learnt a lesson the last time I did that and very nearly lost the horse after it got excited and collapsed on the lorry.  Old and fit I would but not old and unfit.

Time I stopped being idle and did something useful I think.


----------



## teacups (11 August 2014)

No horses at the wedding - dang, there go my chances of another fortune. Or losing 50p, of course, but I have great faith in Ted's ability to surprise. <g>

And it's very soon, the wedding! Well done re the frock: unusual diet, that. If you can sit and breathe it must be OK. You won't forget to post some photos afterwards, will you? Shame your old show horse can't come, but sensible in the circumstances from what you say.


----------



## teacups (14 August 2014)

Hope you have a fantastic wedding day tomorrow, and storming party on Saturday!


----------



## Sven (14 August 2014)

All the best for tomorrow, of course you know Ted and Alice and the rest if the gang are going to make you pay for not inviting them!  Let the mayhem begin  xx


----------



## Adopter (14 August 2014)

Have a great day, enjoy yourselves and tell the equine gang they are to be on their best behaviour, no incidents needed to make the day more exciting.


----------



## Arizahn (14 August 2014)

Have a fantastic day


----------



## BlairandAzria (14 August 2014)

Best of luck tomorrow! Wishing you and your oh a fabulous day together


----------



## View (14 August 2014)

Have a fabulous day tomorrow.


----------



## horsies4coursies (14 August 2014)

have a fantastic weekend AA  - no one deserves to have a happy ever after more than yourself, your OH and the ponies


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 August 2014)

Aw, you are all so kind to remember, thank you.

I am the proud owner of false nails, I was talked into it, admittedly they look nice but they are not user friendly are they !  I have poked myself in the eye twice, got tangled in a haynet and failed in the cat food opening effort.  God knows how I am going to get the extra strong fat controller and my tights on in the morning.

9am hair do, 10am step daughter coming to put the slap on, 10.30am struggle with the frock, 11.30 the Bentley arrives (Alice refused to pull a cart), 12noon the deed is done and lunch follows.  Please please don't let me drop lunch down my front.


----------



## Nessa4 (14 August 2014)

Have a fantastic time this weekend - you deserve it.


----------



## Elvis (14 August 2014)

Massive congratulations and have a fabulous day tomorrow! I look forward to seeing some photos!


----------



## Honey08 (14 August 2014)

Wishing you a wonderful day and can't wait for the photos.x


----------



## Highlands (14 August 2014)

Wishing you every happiness tomorrow and in the future. Love Helen, Daisy and the highlands


----------



## Mince Pie (14 August 2014)

Have a great day tomorrow AA!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 August 2014)

Have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## Clare85 (14 August 2014)

Have a wonderful day AA! Looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## zigzag (14 August 2014)

Have a fantastic day tomorrow, all the best to you and your soon to be hubby xxx


----------



## Feebee-Friesian (14 August 2014)

Have a wonderful day tomorrow. Wishing you happiness and joy. X


----------



## Hetsmum (15 August 2014)

Have a lovely day today and a rocking party tomorrow! x


----------



## OldNag (15 August 2014)

Wishing you s very Happy Wedding Day xx.


----------



## be positive (15 August 2014)

Hope you have a wonderful day xxx


----------



## willhegofirst (15 August 2014)

Hope you have a wonderful day enjoy yourself, you deserve it.


----------



## LittleMonster (15 August 2014)

Have a wonderful day! and don't forget the pictures!!  xx


----------



## Love (15 August 2014)

Just dropping by to say I hope you have a magical day. The sun is out here so I'm hoping it is for you too! xxx


----------



## Bluedaisys (15 August 2014)

Happy wedding day!!!!


----------



## Jinx94 (15 August 2014)

Have a lovely day!! X


----------



## Maesfen (15 August 2014)

Hope you have a wonderful day and thoroughly enjoy yourselves, xxx


----------



## Brochdoll (15 August 2014)

Hope you're having a fabby day! Hadn't read this thread for a while so congratulations!


----------



## Doormouse (15 August 2014)

Congratulations - that is provided you didn't flee from the ceremony for any reason - hope you are having a lovely day.


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 August 2014)

Did it.  Thank you so much for all the lovely messages.

Lovely day, just family and best friends.  The only blip was the baby elephant moment when I exited the Bentley, I am sure my lovely chauffeur could tell you the colour of my pants and I managed to knock my hat off.

We managed to repeat the words correctly and no giggling.  Further update to follow, I have to fetch the meat for tonight's pig roast.


----------



## Adopter (16 August 2014)

Congratulations, wishing you both all the very best.  Enjoy the party  today, hope the equine gang enjoy the day and behave!


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 August 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## teacups (17 August 2014)

Hooray and well done! 
Your description of the stumble (I think) made me laugh. 
Hope the post-party recovery doesn't take too long, and may the honeymoon begin. Is there a honeymoon? Hope so, anyway.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 August 2014)

The ruddy great cart horse has chucked another splint, why for heavens sake !, he does nothing but eat, sleep and fart.  He has over 10 inches of bone, even more if you measure the splints !!

It's a good job he will never go in the ring, at this rate the only ring he will see is a ring pull can.


----------



## Adopter (31 August 2014)

Oh dear, he does not do anything in a small way!!
More delay to his education, guess he is still growing upwards as well.


----------



## Hetsmum (31 August 2014)

Is it on the other leg?  At least they will match!  I am sure they will settle down given time.......  Are you enjoying the 'honeymoon'?x


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 August 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Is it on the other leg?  At least they will match!  I am sure they will settle down given time.......  Are you enjoying the 'honeymoon'?x
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a matching pair !  He is still growing like a weed, dare I tempt fate by saying his anxiety levels are improving a little but he has not been pressured for months, I did have a fanciful idea that he would be broken by now but he just isn't ready.  I watched him playing with the yearling today.  The yearling is half TB and athletic, he was rearing and boxing at Ted, so Ted stands and watches for a while before attempting a half hearted rear back, he managed to get about a foot off the floor the first time, to my horror the next attempt was impressive but he lost his balance and toppled over sideways.  He went down with a thump and I am quietly hoping he scared the living daylights out of himself.  

Honeymoon starts on 12th September and I am looking forward to exploring Scotland, just hope the weather stays nice.


----------



## dianchi (10 September 2014)

Any last minute updates before honeymoon?

Very sad not to see Alice in a hat!


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 September 2014)

dianchi said:



			Any last minute updates before honeymoon?

Very sad not to see Alice in a hat!
		
Click to expand...

Alice in a hat for you.





It is very quiet in Ted land, he has chucked another splint and grown another two inches tall.  He turned out in a headcollar because I can't catch him easily.  Training wise, he hasn't done a tap for 3 months.  He is just so immature physically and mentally, despite being built like the proverbial outhouse.  I did decide I cannot do him justice and would pass him on to a Shire expert but the husband had a hissy fit and banned that idea.  May he would like to be in the way the next time Ted throws his toys out.  My moaning about how difficult the horse is was made a mockery of last night.  Ted needed to move fields so I sent husband to catch and lead him across three paddocks and three gate openings.  He didn't bother to catch the horse, it just followed him like a huge lab, no rope, into the furthest field.  Waited and turned in all the gateways no bother at all and then had a treat when in the correct field.  I was spitting feathers !

Alice just is not growing and after watching the cob classes at Moreton I don't think she will be big enough.  Her yearling half brother is like a ruddy giraffe, he towers over her.

Time to pack for the honeymoon now, I have the essentials, Nutrition and the horse, this weeks nag and dog, gardeners world and Training the Young Horse.  Fooled you --- you were thinking sexy underwear !!!


----------



## Adopter (12 September 2014)

Hope you enjoy your honeymoon, Ted just wants to be a pet, and not take life seriously!!


----------



## Maesfen (12 September 2014)

Enjoy your holiday.  I have loads of books that Ted might like to read so he knows what he's meant to do if you'd like to borrow them.


----------



## Hetsmum (12 September 2014)

Have a lovely honeymoon!  Ted is just a late developer that's all! x


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 September 2014)

Back from honeymoon, what a fabulous place the Highlands are, loved every minute of the week.  Was tempted to swap Ted for a Highland cow but settled for a nice bronze statue of one instead.

Glen Coe is amazing, we went up Rannoch Mor in a cable car and I even kept my eyes open, I hate heights but have to admit it was stunning.  Seal watching was fun, the steam train from Fort William to Mallaig was fantastic as were the fish and chips on the sea wall, it had to be done !

Paddled in Loch Awe and Loch Lomond, now I know why we stand horses in stone cold water, it certainly eases aches and pains.  I was surprised at how very few horses there seemed to be in the Highlands, didn't see a Highland Pony, just a couple of coloured cobs and no one riding all week.

Looking forward to seeing my tribe in the morning, I missed them and not touching a horse for a week is odd.  Bets being taken for how much Ted the Twit has grown.


----------



## WelshD (20 September 2014)

Glad you had a great time!

I'm betting that Ted has grown five inches and a moustache in the time you've been away


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 September 2014)

WelshD said:



			Glad you had a great time!

I'm betting that Ted has grown five inches and a moustache in the time you've been away
		
Click to expand...

If he has you better get a stable ready for him !!


----------



## Adopter (20 September 2014)

Well, equines have a habit of springing surprises, hope they are nice ones when you see them in the morning.

Seems like a great week, the train ride to Mallaig is memorable.  Were the autumn colours starting, hoping to see some when we go next week.  Autumn colours along Loch Lomond were spectatacular when we were there two years ago.


----------



## Hetsmum (21 September 2014)

Honeymoods sounds like it was fab!  I expect you found your all a lot more fluffy than you left them.  Mine are sprouting coat like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## Luci07 (21 September 2014)

Belated congratulations ...just found this again!


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 September 2014)

Fluffy or what !, I have only been gone 7 days and the old boy has turned into a moose.  Ted and Alice have not started changing their coats yet and I was rather chuffed to find Alice has grown a little taller, Ted has grown a lot taller in 7 days, how does he do it.

Adopter, The Highlands had not started to turn much at all last week, but it was so warm, 20 degrees plus every day and even overnight it was warm.  We spent the whole time in cotton tops and just a sheet on the bed.  I had rammed the car with thick musto jackets and heavy trousers so we ended up buying cotton stuff to wear whilst we were there.  Everybody was saying how unusual the weather was for the time of year. Even on the seal watching trip I only added a waistcoat and was plenty warm enough.  Have a fab time on your trip.


----------



## teacups (22 September 2014)

The honeymoon sounds wonderful, and how great it must be to get back to find all have done a bit of growing (whether coats or height) instead of err anything else they might have done.


----------



## TrasaM (22 September 2014)

AA.. Not been about much recently so just caught up. Firstly congratulations on your nuptials. Honeymoon sounds lovely and how lucky were you with the weather!    
Sounds like Ted and Co were well behaved in your absence so double bonus there.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 September 2014)

It is official, Alice has reached the brat stage.  Ted, bless him, is in the angel stage, won't last but nice whilst it does.

Farrier this morning, Ted, Alice, the broodmare and the yearling - Alice's half brother.  None of them had halter on for 3 weeks or been out of the field.  Peeing down, blowing a gale and a fair walk to the yard.

The old mare was nothing short of rude and her daughter was unspeakably rude.  The yearling was a little darling and Ted ambled over tripping and yawning.

Alice threw a massive tantrum at the farrier and after being asked politely to behave herself her antics resulted in the first ever meeting with Mr Blue Pipe.  Her face was a picture, she didn't see it coming as I did it and of course, the thwack is very impressive, especially when the bottom is as well padded as Alice's.   She stood sulking whilst the job was finished and then threw her toys out again when she was left tied up.  We had stamping, rearing, squealing and a lot of poo !

I was rather embarrassed but we had a laugh when the farrier commented, if Alice was human she would be in hotpants smoking around the back of the bike sheds. With the 'she will grow up' words from the farrier we left her on the naughty peg and did the other 3 in front of her.  She stood with the biggest bottom lip pout whilst her baby brother, just 14 months old, carefully placed each of his feet into the hands of the farrier, no fuss and ears pricked.

Ted is well known for being unpredictable and I was so relieved when he put his 'yeah whatever' face on and gave the farrier an easy time.  We turfed the lot back out and watched Alice gallop off and have a hissy fit by herself in the middle of the paddock.  No idea what was going on with her today but she certainly had sand in her pants.

My farrier has worked for me for 32 years and is the most quiet and caring horseman, without him Alice would have grown up with a wonky front foot, ungrateful madam.


----------



## Hetsmum (24 September 2014)

Alice........oooooooo teenager!
Ted..........best boy big pants on!  Love him! x


----------



## joycec (24 September 2014)

I'm a bit shocked that you want to publicise beating your horse to make it behave for the farrier, especially after leaving it unhandled for three weeks before he came to do it.


----------



## Adopter (24 September 2014)

Just love the pictures you paint with your descriptions!  Alice is lucky your farrier is so understanding.


----------



## Chris&TheBoys (24 September 2014)

joycec said:



			I'm a bit shocked that you want to publicise beating your horse to make it behave for the farrier, especially after leaving it unhandled for three weeks before he came to do it.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that AA is perfectly within her right to give a big stroppy young mare a smack on the rump in order to keep herself, and her farrier safe. I bloody would. Its no worse than how another horse would tell her off in the field.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 September 2014)

joycec said:



			I'm a bit shocked that you want to publicise beating your horse to make it behave for the farrier, especially after leaving it unhandled for three weeks before he came to do it.
		
Click to expand...

We are all different in how we deal with horses.  I bred Alice, she has been raised properly and is quiet in all ways.  In the first 12 months she had corrective trimming every 3 weeks to right a wonky foot. She does not fear the farrier in any way.

Yesterday she came out of the field in a strop and remained in a strop which escalated to pushing the farrier around with her shoulders, sitting down and a couple of rears when her fronts were on his knee.  This was all done with ears back, a rolled back eye and a tight mouth.  In my opinion it is the owners responsibility to produce a safe horse for the farrier to work with, it is not the farriers responsibility to train a horse.  I am lucky with mine as he is a good friend and spent a lot of time with the feral cart horse before attempting to trim him.

Sadly Alice choose yesterday as her first real 'try it on' day, there will be more to come no doubt.  Her punishment was one very well timed and sharp smack with a tool that makes an impressive noise but does not cut into a horse.  If you have not been around horses for many years I doubt you will see blue pipe around many yards now.  The end result was a very shocked horse that remained tied up and was given several minutes to digest what had happened.  The farrier remained at her side but no one was at her head.  When she dropped her head, released her back and began to lick and chew the farrier finished her without any further problem, and rewarded her with a scratch, kind words and a polo mint.

She threw another tantrum whilst tied up (I expect mine to tie up and stand for however long without question).  She was not punished, just ignored and left to get over herself.  She does not try to break away because I use the pressure and release methods to convince them they cannot break away.  Today she will come over alone and be tied up again before being left stabled for the day.  I am responsible for ensuring she has every chance to become a pleasant and polite horse in the future and whilst she is unlikely to ever be for sale, I still have to ensure anyone could handle her.

I am sorry I upset you Joycec, three weeks is not a long time to leave a horse unhandled if they have been raised properly.  Last year they were left for 12 months due to my illness and still behaved for routine stuff handled by other people.  I am hoping yesterday was a one off, but Alice is just coming into the 'make me' stage so it is interesting times ahead.


----------



## TrasaM (25 September 2014)

I'm sure she will be back to her usual sweet self soon. Perhaps Ted had been teasing her about her fat bottom and put her into a bad mood. Yes, it must have been that Ted. Why else would he have behaved so well yesterday.


----------



## JJS (25 September 2014)

Chris&TheBoys said:



			I believe that AA is perfectly within her right to give a big stroppy young mare a smack on the rump in order to keep herself, and her farrier safe. I bloody would. Its no worse than how another horse would tell her off in the field.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. We have a gelding at our yard who is a perfect example of why big, strong horses need to have boundaries in place at all times. Unfortunately, this lad has a novice owner who spoils him rotten, and to be honest he's becoming downright dangerous. A good thwack on the bottom from an experienced horsewoman is just what he needs.


----------



## Adopter (25 September 2014)

Have to agreed with AA, their are times with young horses that firm  handling to ensure a well behaved horse in the future is essential.  Homebred mares seem to have a habit of testing you!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 September 2014)

joycec said:



			I'm a bit shocked that you want to publicise beating your horse to make it behave for the farrier, especially after leaving it unhandled for three weeks before he came to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Well shoot me down and report me, I have smacked mine on the rear - snout - chest many a time and told to behave.
Don't think AA has done anything wrong with reprimand the mare in this fashion as for you thinking she is wrong for  publicizing it, either like it or lump.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 September 2014)

Sweet as a nut this morning, apparently Ted kissed her bottom better.

She spent an hour on the wall, resting a leg, no trout pout and very peaceful whilst I fed the others and has now gone to bed.  Mr Blue Pipe was leaning against the wall and she gave him a wide berth !

On a positive note, I have a pony on the market at the moment and the last people to try him were show cob producers so I asked them to assess her.  All positive comments and I was rather pleased, just need her to do 15.1 and we might have a bit of fun with her.

On a less positive note the farrier merrily told me Ted must be nearing 17h and had grown lots since he saw the horse last - oh joy.


----------



## Adopter (25 September 2014)

Where is the like button!  At least the fences will look small when you are finally able to ride Ted!


----------



## Arizahn (25 September 2014)

Mine is given boundaries too, it does them no favours to coddle them! 

AA it is so good to know that somewhere out there is a horse that will be forever taller than mine


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 September 2014)

Now look here, I am short, fat, ancient and windy (in more ways than one !), my big horse days are over.  Remember back in 2012 you all encouraged me to buy the cob mare, all 15.2 of her and I had never ridden anything under 17.2 for years beforehand.  I have grown to like a little one now.

I have just looked at the picture on page one of this thread, what the heck has happened, even I am wondering if it is the same horse.


----------



## Arizahn (25 September 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Now look here, I am short, fat, ancient and windy (in more ways than one !), my big horse days are over.  Remember back in 2012 you all encouraged me to buy the cob mare, all 15.2 of her and I had never ridden anything under 17.2 for years beforehand.  I have grown to like a little one now.

I have just looked at the picture on page one of this thread, what the heck has happened, even I am wondering if it is the same horse.
		
Click to expand...

He's really blossomed...admittedly into a Giant Redwood...just shows how well he's been looked after! What are you going to do with him?


----------



## Hetsmum (25 September 2014)

Don't think of it as 'further to fall', more like 'more to cling on to'..........


----------



## TrasaM (25 September 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			Don't think of it as 'further to fall', more like 'more to cling on to'.......... 

Click to expand...

And don't look down


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (25 September 2014)

Arizahn said:



			He's really blossomed...admittedly into a Giant Redwood
		
Click to expand...

*snort* 

I wonder if an air jacket can be adapted into a parachute?


----------



## Love (25 September 2014)

Glad to hear Alice is behaving herself again! Can't believe Ted has grown some more, will he still fit under the door?!


----------



## Ibblebibble (25 September 2014)

I don't always comment but i do love your updates AA


----------



## Clannad48 (25 September 2014)

Well said AdorableAlice. We have always trained our horses to be well mannered and the occasional reminder does them no harm. I find it's more the noise that Mr Blue pipe makes that has an effect.


----------



## debsg (25 September 2014)

AA, am I right in thinking that the blue pipe in question would make a kind of echoing 'bong' sort of sound? I think I remember seeing something like it in the past.
As the owner of a homebred mare who has always tested the boundaries, particularly with farriers ( although it has to be said, for the last three trims she has exhibited exemplary behaviour &#128522 a very occasional smack on the behind with something that surprised rather than hurt her might be just what I need. Where would I purchase such an article? Or might you be persuaded to chop a lump off Mr BP and send forthwith to Kent?


----------



## Patchworkpony (25 September 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			We are all different in how we deal with horses.  I bred Alice, she has been raised properly and is quiet in all ways.  In the first 12 months she had corrective trimming every 3 weeks to right a wonky foot. She does not fear the farrier in any way.

Yesterday she came out of the field in a strop and remained in a strop which escalated to pushing the farrier around with her shoulders, sitting down and a couple of rears when her fronts were on his knee.  This was all done with ears back, a rolled back eye and a tight mouth.  In my opinion it is the owners responsibility to produce a safe horse for the farrier to work with, it is not the farriers responsibility to train a horse.  I am lucky with mine as he is a good friend and spent a lot of time with the feral cart horse before attempting to trim him.

Sadly Alice choose yesterday as her first real 'try it on' day, there will be more to come no doubt.  Her punishment was one very well timed and sharp smack with a tool that makes an impressive noise but does not cut into a horse.  If you have not been around horses for many years I doubt you will see blue pipe around many yards now.  The end result was a very shocked horse that remained tied up and was given several minutes to digest what had happened.  The farrier remained at her side but no one was at her head.  When she dropped her head, released her back and began to lick and chew the farrier finished her without any further problem, and rewarded her with a scratch, kind words and a polo mint.

She threw another tantrum whilst tied up (I expect mine to tie up and stand for however long without question).  She was not punished, just ignored and left to get over herself.  She does not try to break away because I use the pressure and release methods to convince them they cannot break away.  Today she will come over alone and be tied up again before being left stabled for the day.  I am responsible for ensuring she has every chance to become a pleasant and polite horse in the future and whilst she is unlikely to ever be for sale, I still have to ensure anyone could handle her.

I am sorry I upset you Joycec, three weeks is not a long time to leave a horse unhandled if they have been raised properly.  Last year they were left for 12 months due to my illness and still behaved for routine stuff handled by other people.  I am hoping yesterday was a one off, but Alice is just coming into the 'make me' stage so it is interesting times ahead.
		
Click to expand...

 Well said - you did exactly the right thing.


----------



## debsg (25 September 2014)

Have no idea how those numbers got into my post &#128559; How odd!


----------



## PolarSkye (25 September 2014)

Chris&TheBoys said:



			I believe that AA is perfectly within her right to give a big stroppy young mare a smack on the rump in order to keep herself, and her farrier safe. I bloody would. Its no worse than how another horse would tell her off in the field.
		
Click to expand...

Abso-flipping-lutely.  

P


----------



## joycec (25 September 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Abso-flipping-lutely.  

P
		
Click to expand...


I hit misbehaving horses regularly. What I don't do is leave a young horse completely  untouched for three weeks, bring it in on a really bad day, expect it to stand for the farrier, then hit it when it won't.

Of course Alice has every right to hit her horse. I just thought it was a shame that the horse seemed to have been put in a position where that was necessary.

If I have misread what you wrote, Adorable Alice, then I apologise.


----------



## PolarSkye (25 September 2014)

joycec said:



			I hit misbehaving horses regularly. What I don't do is leave a young horse completely  untouched for three weeks, bring it in on a really bad day, expect it to stand for the farrier, then hit it when it won't.

Of course Alice has every right to hit her horse. I just thought it was a shame that the horse seemed to have been put in a position where that was necessary.
		
Click to expand...

But we're not talking about a generally unhandled, fearful five-month-old . . . Alice has been well handled and socialized and should generally know better . . . and I'm a tad shocked that you would admit to hitting horses regularly . . . either you have a short fuse or the horses you handle regularly are remarkably rude to need smacking often.

P


----------



## joycec (25 September 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			But we're not talking about a generally unhandled, fearful five-month-old . . . Alice has been well handled and socialized and should generally know better . . . and I'm a tad shocked that you would admit to hitting horses regularly . . . either you have a short fuse or the horses you handle regularly are remarkably rude to need smacking often.

P
		
Click to expand...

You don't know how many horses I handle, what level of training they have had, or who owns them. And once a year is regularly


----------



## willhegofirst (25 September 2014)

Debsg, I believe the blue pipe in question is blue water pipe, I know more than one native pony breeder that has one to hand, particularly useful on unruly colts. As mentioned it make lots of noise and not much pain.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 September 2014)

willhegofirst said:



			Debsg, I believe the blue pipe in question is blue water pipe, I know more than one native pony breeder that has one to hand, particularly useful on unruly colts. As mentioned it make lots of noise and not much pain.
		
Click to expand...

Water pipe it is, and yes it does do an impressive bong !  purchasable from diy stores, cut it into 3 or 4 foot lengths and stick a cane down it to straighten it out if necessary.  Mine must be 30 years old and doss around the yard in various places.  Very useful for leading big fresh horses across several fields to turn out, I hold it in front of their chest and expect them not to run onto it, if they do they get a sharp tap on the chest to remind them they must stay at my shoulder.  Also useful for those Penelope and Kipper moments when the barge horse decides to put her her head down and take me water skiing into the mowing grass.

Poor Alice has copped it from all angles.  She spent the day in the yard with an hour tied up.  I took her back to the herd with her mum calling for her.  I told the old mare her daughter had been naughty and as I let Alice go the old girl pitched into her and drove her out of the herd.  Ted will need to share his vallium at this rate.

I can see that some people would think not handling a youngster for 3 weeks is excessive, but what is termed as handling ? mine all live out, are seen each end of the day, hands run over them with no halter on, fly spray and cream dotted on any marks or sore patches.  They see the farrier once a month and Alice has been trimmed in the paddock.  Ted is not as he is so difficult and potentially very dangerous.  For me that is plenty of handling for their age.  I did mess with Ted with a roller etc but it soon became obvious he was too mentally immature to continue.  They are not taken for walks or given parelli type tasks/learning processes.  Maybe I am wrong but everything I have raised so far has gone on to be decent so far.


----------



## Hetsmum (25 September 2014)

AA I have always thought you were spot on with your youngsters..... everybody has different ideas though


----------



## Ibblebibble (25 September 2014)

i'm sure if mr parelli endorsed blue pipe instead of carrot sticks people would be falling over themselves to get some


----------



## doriangrey (25 September 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			But we're not talking about a generally unhandled, fearful five-month-old . . . Alice has been well handled and socialized and should generally know better . . . and I'm a tad shocked that you would admit to hitting horses regularly . . . either you have a short fuse or the horses you handle regularly are remarkably rude to need smacking often.

P
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, seems out of character from the OP's description of her horse (obviously she knows her better than all of us).  So was Alice being 'naughty' and deserving of correction or was she objecting for some other reason and not deserving?  Genuine question - as usually there are some differing views about this kind of thing.  Has H&H become so closed that we can't argue it without it becoming a 'them and us' kind of debate?


----------



## Clannad48 (25 September 2014)

Ibblebibble said:



			i'm sure if mr parelli endorsed blue pipe instead of carrot sticks people would be falling over themselves to get some 

Click to expand...

Snort LOL


----------



## splashnutti1 (26 September 2014)

Chris&TheBoys said:



			I believe that AA is perfectly within her right to give a big stroppy young mare a smack on the rump in order to keep herself, and her farrier safe. I bloody would. Its no worse than how another horse would tell her off in the field.
		
Click to expand...

This absolutely!  
I often catch up with the forum but dont always comment however I always love to catch up on what AA and Ted and gang have been up to.
I read about mr blue pipe originally on AAs post and having just purchased and unruly rather large heavy thought it a great idea!
I admit I went out and invested in some mr blue pipe which is now resting nicely next to my tap in the yard. I have used it a few times to correct my big lad and its excellent as is more noise than pain and causes no harm whatsoever other than a sharp shock!
my lad has limits and is now a lovely well mannered horse.
AA from what I have read u handle your horses fairly and well and theu turn out fantastic so u are most definately doing it right


----------



## debsg (26 September 2014)

Many thanks for the info on Mr BP xx Hi ho, hi ho its off to Wickes I go &#128513;


----------



## Annagain (26 September 2014)

I know a horse who can be very fidgety and awkward. He only has to see Mr Blue Pipe from a distance to turn into the model horse!  When his owner bought him from his breeder, Mr BP was part of the price.  She has never used it on him, he just needs to see it!


----------



## sandi_84 (26 September 2014)

Just caught up on this thread so firstly congratulations AA on your wedding! 

Secondly I am not that old - still the right side of 30 for the next few months  - and I remember seeing Mr BPs on yards when I was younger. In the hands of someone who is experienced and knows the value of timing and when to use such a tool and when not the blue pipe is a useful tool.

From what I've read on various threads I understand AA to be an extremely knowledgeable and competent horse woman who produces some lovely well mannered horses. I would trust in the fact that she knows when it is acceptable to use the blue pipe and when not and that she knows when her horses really are just trying it on and when they are really having a problem with something. For example if Alice had been properly worried about something I would expect a smack from the blue pipe to either not settle her down or escalate the situation. The fact that after being allowed to think about what just happened she stood quietly for the farrier in what I can only assume was continuing horrible weather leads me to fully believe that she was just trying it on.

For what it's worth I would have expected my boy to stand nicely for my OH when having his pedicures in most types of weather since we had no stable and he was field kept - which he did usually with minimal fuss and when there was fuss it wasn't because of the weather it was just because he was feeling rather full of his own self importance.
In his case being a rather sensitive soul on the ground a blue pipe would not have been used as it would have blown his fragile mind and made the whole thing harder. All he needed was a firm word and "the look" from my OH and he would once again stand quietly but some horses need that little shock to get through to them when a word and a look don't work.


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 October 2014)

Update, so excited............

Alice is finally taller than she is wide.


----------



## YorksG (20 October 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Update, so excited............

Alice is finally taller than she is wide.
		
Click to expand...

For how long ?


----------



## Adopter (20 October 2014)

What have you stretched her with??
Is she getting near the magic height for show cob?


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 October 2014)

YorksG said:



			For how long ? 

Click to expand...

Until the first haylage bale is opened probably !

She hasn't been in the yard since her farrier failure and I don't really notice any changes on the twice daily field check, but on Sunday she did come in and it was very evident she had shot up.  I was very excited to get the chalk out and mark the wall.  Ted's chalk mark hasn't moved in a month, maybe that's it.........live in hope !

She is getting near the 15.1, knowing my luck she will measure out, but with annual certificates she should get a season as a novice cob, hope so, she did look quite special at the weekend, she has taken the stallion's movement, the dam's short cannons and cob top, her neck is a tiny bit short but careful hogging can improve that.

Better get on and start her, next spring will soon be here.


----------



## Adopter (22 October 2014)

Hope Alice is good about her lessons and not been taking notes from Ted!


----------



## Maesfen (22 October 2014)

Lovely to catch up again.

Would so love to have seen Alice's face when the 'bong' landed, it would have been a picture. 

In some ways, it's very sad that you feel you have to explain a very simple, quick (and old) method of correction given at exactly the right time (from someone as experienced as you, I would expect nothing less) and some take you to task for it; it shows how far away from being experienced horse people they actually are.

As someone else said - if Parelli made blue pipe..........................


----------



## dianchi (22 October 2014)

Where is the superlike button???!!!

Go alice go alice 

Bridgette is currently wider than taller due to scoffing in the "winter" field, I did have a mild worried moment about her height, but string testing her looks like i have another 3" this winter, but ive def got my hunter build 

We will have to do progeny pairs at the breed show next year


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 October 2014)

Oh dear, phone call at work, from new husband this afternoon........

'Hello darling, I am mending the post and rail in the babies field, Ted has got the hammer and is chasing Alice with it, what shall I do?'

Now I work in an open plan office with a load of townies and they all looked round when I said "he can't hurt her unless he hits her over the head with the hammer".


----------



## WelshD (22 October 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Oh dear, phone call at work, from new husband this afternoon........

'Hello darling, I am mending the post and rail in the babies field, Ted has got the hammer and is chasing Alice with it, what shall I do?'

Now I work in an open plan office with a load of townies and they all looked round when I said "he can't hurt her unless he hits her over the head with the hammer".
		
Click to expand...

LOL maybe they'll think you are a cold hearted psycho and save you the bestest space in the car park from now on? 

How your hubby can possibly call those two chunkies 'babies' is beyond me though!

I have taken note of the blue pipe thing and have an offcut just in case my new youngster needs a helping hand re manners, after eyeing it with suspicion he has been careful to be well behaved so far...


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 October 2014)

WelshD said:



			LOL maybe they'll think you are a cold hearted psycho and save you the bestest space in the car park from now on? 

How your hubby can possibly call those two chunkies 'babies' is beyond me though!

I have taken note of the blue pipe thing and have an offcut just in case my new youngster needs a helping hand re manners, after eyeing it with suspicion he has been careful to be well behaved so far...
		
Click to expand...

They already think I am odd because I don't watch soaps (they don't understand evening stables), so can't discuss who did what, don't join in the pub sessions after work, save annual leave for winter and often arrive soaked through in the mornings.  Yes I am odd but who cares !


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 October 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Now I work in an open plan office with a load of townies and they all looked round when I said "he can't hurt her unless he hits her over the head with the hammer".
		
Click to expand...

I've just spluttered my G&T over the JRT! Thanks, AA!


----------



## magpie92 (22 October 2014)

Is it bad am really not surprised at Teds antics? Poor Alice though he is such a bully


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 October 2014)

magpie92 said:



			Is it bad am really not surprised at Teds antics? Poor Alice though he is such a bully
		
Click to expand...

He is a total fool, he is desperate for Alice's half brother, Dim Tim to play with him, but Dim Tim hides behind his dam and gets her to sort Ted out for him.


----------



## magpie92 (22 October 2014)

Isn't that what older siblings are for? Haha I can say one thing is age doesn't make them any more sensible I have just bought a 12 year old Clydesdale and he was as high as a kite during the windy weather prancing round his field like a 2 year old haha


----------



## Hetsmum (23 October 2014)

Bless Ted!  He should come for a holiday to mine and play with my delinquent geldings!  They love a good game of chase your field companion welding a hammer!


----------



## Adopter (23 October 2014)

Brilliant!!  Just love youngsters fun and games!  Love the picture of the office flapping ears!!


----------



## YorksG (23 October 2014)

You need a colleague like two of mine, then you will get random e-mails about wormers, Alpaca fleece and mini shetlands!  Some times with pics!


----------



## Merrymoles (23 October 2014)

My fieldmate was telling me that her colleagues all think she's quite mad when she hasn't seen the latest episode of whatever's hot at the moment and has done this "riding" thing instead. Sometimes they have watched a whole boxed set or two films in the evening. They also feel sorry that she has to make arrangements for her horse before she goes on holiday. Just as well she hasn't told them about poo-picking in the dark when it's peeing down...

It's particularly bad for her as her former colleagues all had horses so all conversations were normal (!)

However, we have now agreed that we are much better off as we have real lives and said colleagues only have "virtual" ones. How long since they watched a sun rise or saw the deer pottering about?


----------



## Annagain (23 October 2014)

For me it's the post-work drinks on a Friday. "Sorry I have to get the horses in" isn't an excuse they hear from anyone else.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 October 2014)

Excuse me - announcement............

I have been elevated to carthorse supremo, now listen, I had a bit in my mouth with dangling things, chomped away, blew bubbles and kisses at Mummy and my personal trainer, Kevin the Shire Horse Man.  Then I had two lines on and I got it sussed.  No panics, no teddies over the gate, no sweat, no panting - actually edit that - Mummy was sweating and panting, she will tell you it was because her short fat legs struggle to keep up my my long svelte legs, I think she was lusting after the Shire Horse Man and his talent for handling nut case horses.

Mummy has instructions for my work plan for the next two weeks and then the man is back.

Ps, Alice you may have had a make over, your legs shaved and your mane restyled but you still look like a dumpling.  I am on my way to stardom, I did leg yield, well that rope got a bit near so I shuffled sideways, I have Carl Hester on speed dial you know.


----------



## Adopter (26 October 2014)

Brilliant Ted, stardom awaits, but some more learning first!


----------



## Hetsmum (27 October 2014)

The Ted tamer has arrived!!!  Well done Ted!


----------



## Clare85 (27 October 2014)

Fabulous, well done big lad!


----------



## teacups (27 October 2014)

Oh wow - well done both of you! Hope the homework sessions continue in the same vein <stern look at Ted>.

It does sound as though we could do with a photo of the new Alice (perhaps just a little one of Ted, too).

Your office anecdote made me laugh, a lot. Thank you.


----------



## patchypony (29 October 2014)

I have just spent about 3 days catching up on this thread (thorugh lunch breaks at work ) and it has really cheered my up after a c****y weekend!

Congratulations on your wedding AA! Ted is a absolute stunner, all of your horses are a real credit to you after all you have been through. Onwards and upwards


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (29 October 2014)

Haven't commented on this thread before but keep up with it as best as I can (it's fab!!) and so chuffed Ted has had a really clever moment!! Stardom beckons! Surely we are due some pics of the wonderful Ted and of Alice's makeover too?!  

Big congrats on your wedding AA! 

Also, I am another one who gets the most awful looks from people at work when OH calls with an equine-related emergency...or when I tell them I am going on holiday and taking the ponies with me and spending the holiday doing manual labour on farms!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 November 2014)

Well, the good behaviour didn't last long.

Alice worked first, has walk, trot and halt cracked on the lunge in minutes.  Great I thought, then she tried to lie down.  There has been the odd occasion in the past when she has thrown herself on the floor in a hissy, she did it after being wormed in her stable last year.  I think she might have a little bit 'character'.  Thankfully she soon realised that lying down on the job is not acceptable and the lesson ended nicely.  She went back to her box and.......chucked herself on the floor.  Give me strength.

Ted took a different tack and managed to chuck me on the floor by having a panic and bowling me over.  Frustratingly this was after he had been very good, listened and tried hard.

Wine and paracetomol is easing the pain, need someone to ring in sick for me in the morning, I think I might be lame !


----------



## dianchi (2 November 2014)

All the best horses have "character "
Granted squidge doesn't throw her self on the floor but does like to do levade impressions if she thinks the farriers held a front foot for too long!

As for ted- cut out of the shire man as a reminder to behave ?
Or perhaps a friend for trudy would work


----------



## Adopter (2 November 2014)

Hope you are not too lame in the morning!  Nothing like youngsters to test your patience!!
Still sounds like progress to me.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 November 2014)

Adopter said:



			Hope you are not too lame in the morning!  Nothing like youngsters to test your patience!!
Still sounds like progress to me.
		
Click to expand...

I am good and lame, plus my right shoulder is in a mess and a far as the surgery area goes - ouch, don't tell the husband, he heard the incident but didn't see it.  What he doesn't know he need not worry about !

The Shire Horse man came to my rescue last night and we worked through the problems.  That was not before Ted had added another problem though.  Despite having plenty of quality grazing he had to stick his head in a bramble patch in the hedge.  I found him yesterday morning with evil spiky brambles stuck in his forelock and mane.  The stuff in his forelock was hanging in front of his eyes.  An hour later I was covered in blood, he still had it all tangled on him and I was late for work.  I had another moment of being ready to give up on this ridiculous horse.

So after de-tangling him and being relieved his eyes were undamaged, the Shire Horse Man got to work on him.  In less than an hour Ted was soft, relaxed and listening.  My confidence improved and once again I am hopeful of a good future for the bonkers cart horse.

A plus point is that Shire Horse Man thinks Ted might be nearly done height wise.  Hope so, that will leave him a nice 16.2.  He has been level for a while now, famous last words and all that !


----------



## Merrymoles (4 November 2014)

Ouchy ouch - these young lads just don't realise their knocking over power.

I can recommend a big human comb (think the type used for big curly perms) for getting brambles out - not as painful as fingers.

Hope you've had some bute and are feeling better soon.


----------



## Hetsmum (4 November 2014)

Ted is going to be a police horse when the Shire Horse man has finished with him!  Hope you have a good stash of arnica AA and you feel a little better today x


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 November 2014)

Update.

The blooming creature is growing again.
I can no longer reach his head.
He has outgrown his stable.


----------



## Slave2Magic (19 November 2014)

Ya gotta love the big boys  Ted is the same age as my boy I think and he ducks to go in the stable (I kid you not!) I measured him in May at 17 hands and haven't dared since.


----------



## Arizahn (19 November 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Update.

The blooming creature is growing again.
I can no longer reach his head.
He has outgrown his stable.
		
Click to expand...

How is he around stepladders?


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (19 November 2014)

Arizahn said:



			How is he around stepladders? 

Click to expand...

And parachutes?


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 November 2014)

How are you today, AA? You mentioned on another thread that Ted had flattened you yesterday. I hope you are not feeling too battered.

Naughty Ted.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 November 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			How are you today, AA? You mentioned on another thread that Ted had flattened you yesterday. I hope you are not feeling too battered.

Naughty Ted.
		
Click to expand...

How kind of you to ask, thank you.  I am ok, just a sore ankle and very frustrated with him.  Nothing seems to stick in his mind other than fear.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 November 2014)

Glad you are ok. It's certainly a roller coaster journey with Ted, isn't it.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 November 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Glad you are ok. It's certainly a roller coaster journey with Ted, isn't it.
		
Click to expand...

It will be a roller coaster with the husband when he sees what Ted has done to the lawn today.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 November 2014)

Oh no, not the lawn again... Is it covered in Ted size foot prints?


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 November 2014)

Dear Ted,

I quit.  This is 7 days notice of my leaving your employ.  Find somebody else that will...

Spend a small fortune on you
Repair everything you break, damage, fall onto, sit on,  skid into and dig up.
Insure you so you can be mended as required
Tolerate being dribbled on, having your tongue stuck down their ear, trodden on a lot, tripped up a lot, fingers crushed in stable doors and strangled when you decide to investigate the end of their scarf with your teeth.
Someone else who will pour endless effort into you and understand that you retain nothing in your pea sized brain. 
Who does not mind when you launch your now sizable frame, into orbit like some exocet missile when a rope touches your back and perhaps more importantly, does not mind when you land on them as you crash earthwards. 

I will return my works uniform of course, the trousers that are plastered in inch thick mud from the permanent wheelspin that you urfing great dustbin lids splatter me with on a daily basis and the extra strong gloves I invested in after the sixth severe rope burn you kindly gave me when you had a 'moment'.

Adorable Alice is organising my leaving party and you are not invited.

Yours faithfully, 

Your exhausted social worker, muck shoveller, wild animal trainer and class one mug. xx


----------



## Arizahn (25 November 2014)

You are possibly the most patient and dedicated horse owner I know of, AA.


----------



## Slave2Magic (25 November 2014)

Oh AA you do make me giggle! You also make me thank by bleeding lucky stars that I have a very large but generally sane and compliant 3 year old hairy outhouse of a horse


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 November 2014)

Sounds like Ted has really pushed his luck this time, hasn't he?


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 November 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Sounds like Ted has really pushed his luck this time, hasn't he?
		
Click to expand...

Fed up with him at the moment.  I need a lottery win to investigate all his problems.  I am concerned he has pain in his poll, the headshy business is getting worse, anxiety is off the scale and powers of learning retention is zilch.

Repeat after me - he is only 3 and a half, things will get better - won't they ?


----------



## Tern (25 November 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Fed up with him at the moment.  I need a lottery win to investigate all his problems.  I am concerned he has pain in his poll, the headshy business is getting worse, anxiety is off the scale and powers of learning retention is zilch.

Repeat after me - he is only 3 and a half, things will get better - won't they ?
		
Click to expand...

Not for a couple years.. he still has the big stroppy teenager phase to go through,, he hasn't quite reached the age yet.. I find it's usually 4 or 5.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 November 2014)

Tern said:



			Not for a couple years.. he still has the big stroppy teenager phase to go through,, he hasn't quite reached the age yet.. I find it's usually 4 or 5. 

Click to expand...

I have just removed you from my Christmas card list !


----------



## millikins (25 November 2014)

Sorry you are having such a difficult time. Would the Shire Horse Man take him for a couple of months intensive training, give you a break, supposing he will load/travel?


----------



## Tern (25 November 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have just removed you from my Christmas card list !
		
Click to expand...

Sowwy! 

It all seriousness I hope he packs it together and starts thinking about his life!


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 November 2014)

millikins said:



			Sorry you are having such a difficult time. Would the Shire Horse Man take him for a couple of months intensive training, give you a break, supposing he will load/travel?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we are talking about that.  Probably not till spring, as it won't be the cheapest episode and we are mid winter now with all the costs involved in keeping the other 'normal and sensible' horses going.  I would probably have to sedate him and wedge him upright to travel with a companion.  It's not far thankfully.


----------



## Doormouse (25 November 2014)

Probably not much comfort right now but over the years I have found that the most quirky to break are often the easiest later on. 

I would definitely send him off to boarding school with Shire Horse Man, he can take his trunk and tuck box! Probably best not to let him take his hockey stick though.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 November 2014)

Doormouse said:



			Probably not much comfort right now but over the years I have found that the most quirky to break are often the easiest later on. 

I would definitely send him off to boarding school with Shire Horse Man, he can take his trunk and tuck box! Probably best not to let him take his hockey stick though.
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly what the Shire Horse Man said, well the first paragraph!


----------



## teacups (26 November 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			That is exactly what the Shire Horse Man said, well the first paragraph!
		
Click to expand...

<g>
Thing is, I'm sure I read something from you not too long ago about the Shire Man saying he thought Ted had stopped growing...and then he grew a bit more.
Holiday camp at Villa Shire Horse Man might be an excellent idea, for your sore bones at least if not your pocket. It sounds terrifying to have an elephant size animal throw a gangly-teenagey-full-on panic attack next to you (I am a novice, however - not speaking from any knowledgeable point of view there).


----------



## ridefast (26 November 2014)

This might help - http://www.parelli.com/horsenality-horse-training-dorsquos-and-donrsquots.html (I know it's parelli but I've found it quite useful with a tricky mare I'm training with, I was at a loss with her and this has helped me realise she's right brain introvert and just needs things repeated again and again... anyway, might be useful) Also Shire horse man is wrong, Ted won't stop growing til he's 7/8, sorry, that's just what big horses do. But on a happy note, Alice probably will keep growing. Mares don't shoot up like geldings, they're really sneaky about it, so one day you're thinking they're tiny then a few years later they're grown several inches and you never even saw it coming!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 November 2014)

Thank you, that is interesting, he is certainly right brained not sure which one, he exhibits both traits.


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 November 2014)

Sending Ted to boarding school @ Shire Mans's academy sounds like a great move (albeit pricey). You've put so much time and effort into him, but enough is enough, and you've got to keep yourself safe.

Hopefully, a few weeks with the guru will set him firmly on the straight and narrow.

Might it be baked beans on toast for Christmas dinner, to help save the pennies for the school fees?


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 November 2014)

Ted has said sorry, will try harder to miss me next time he has a wobble and is letting me have the weekend off to go to the Good Food Show.  Terms and conditions will have to be discussed and I want a new contract and clean trousers.

Alice is furious because she has done all the cupcakes for my leaving party, including a few poisoned ones for Ted


----------



## twiggy2 (26 November 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you, that is interesting, he is certainly right brained not sure which one, he exhibits both traits.
		
Click to expand...

they can be right brained introvert with extrovert tendancies! thats where I got a bit fed up and said it is a horse, they are new labels for old stuff-laid back/spooky/steady or panicky=left brain/right brain/introvert/extrovert


----------



## twiggy2 (26 November 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted has said sorry, will try harder to miss me next time he has a wobble and is letting me have the weekend off to go to the Good Food Show.  Terms and conditions will have to be discussed and I want a new contract and clean trousers.

Alice is furious because she has done all the cupcakes for my leaving party, including a few poisoned ones for Ted






Click to expand...

He is a very handsome lad and looks so well with such a shine to his coat


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 November 2014)

Handsomely stupid most of the time.  Brain and feet are not connected yet.


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (26 November 2014)

He really is a cracking boy!  I daren't show that pic to my OH...Ted is exactly the type he wants (and is not getting any time soon!!)


----------



## Hetsmum (27 November 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted has said sorry, will try harder to miss me next time he has a wobble and is letting me have the weekend off to go to the Good Food Show.  Terms and conditions will have to be discussed and I want a new contract and clean trousers.

Alice is furious because she has done all the cupcakes for my leaving party, including a few poisoned ones for Ted






Click to expand...

But look at that face - how can you resist!?!


----------



## Luci07 (27 November 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			But look at that face - how can you resist!?! 

Click to expand...

Having followed AA's posts avidly....easily!


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 November 2014)

A decision has been made.........Deep filled Ted Pie, seasonal veg and gravy.

I jest, Ted is being turned away until the spring.  Basic care etc of course but the pressure is off.  After a long chat with my long suffering Shire Horse Man and based on various reasons, mental immaturity, me not having enough time to do the slow repetitive work daily, Ted's ability to hurt me by accident and the big one, the fact that Ted does trust me, but just can't as yet, control the panic/flight reaction.

He is not 4 until end of June 15 and my goal will be to have someone sat on him by his birthday.  He may go to Shire Horse Boot Camp in the Spring or Boot Camp moves in with him at home.

So it is goodbye and have a safe winter to you all from Ted The Twit.  Alice, on the other hand, is positively winging her lessons, walks, trots, halt easy peasy, she even took the contact down on long side reins and lifted her wither.  Balance is good, mouths nicely with a little honey on the bit.   Quite excited about her, she finally looks like a smart cob.  Long lines around the lanes next and a quiet sit on over xmas holidays and then she will go back out with Ted until Spring.


----------



## Arizahn (27 November 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			A decision has been made.........Deep filled Ted Pie, seasonal veg and gravy.

I jest, Ted is being turned away until the spring.  Basic care etc of course but the pressure is off.  After a long chat with my long suffering Shire Horse Man and based on various reasons, mental immaturity, me not having enough time to do the slow repetitive work daily, Ted's ability to hurt me by accident and the big one, the fact that Ted does trust me, but just can't as yet, control the panic/flight reaction.

He is not 4 until end of June 15 and my goal will be to have someone sat on him by his birthday.  He may go to Shire Horse Boot Camp in the Spring or Boot Camp moves in with him at home.

So it is goodbye and have a safe winter to you all from Ted The Twit.  Alice, on the other hand, is positively winging her lessons, walks, trots, halt easy peasy, she even took the contact down on long side reins and lifted her wither.  Balance is good, mouths nicely with a little honey on the bit.   Quite excited about her, she finally looks like a smart cob.  Long lines around the lanes next and a quiet sit on over xmas holidays and then she will go back out with Ted until Spring.
		
Click to expand...

I have just realised that the Camel is one year younger than Ted - another June foal  Hope the winter off does him good, Alice sounds lovely.


----------



## Clare85 (27 November 2014)

Sounds a good plan AA. No point either of you stressing. Glad Alice is being a good girl and let's hope Ted finds some sense over the winter


----------



## Adopter (27 November 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			He is a very handsome lad and looks so well with such a shine to his coat
		
Click to expand...

Just what I was thinking, fantastic shine!  Over the years we have found the big gangley horses who mature late just need longer to start with.  Ted will get there, your patience and humour will see him through, but leaving him this winter and sending him to shire horse camp in the spring sounds a good plan!! Might save the lawn and you a few bruises!


----------



## JenHunt (28 November 2014)

*turns to the last page hoping it doesn't end here...*

just caught up with about 2 years worth of Ted and Alice updates.... what a marathon!! I see my last post on this thread was just as AA got her diagnosis... how lovely to read the fortitude with which she battled through, and even more wonderful to read the positive (or is that negative?) results at the end... and I still think Ted and Alice sound wonderful.

I totally agree that the ones who are less easy to start with are the best ones later in life. My 20yo ID was one of the less straightforwards but you know what, once we worked out how he worked we were away. It has to be his idea, and it will never be if it looks like it will be difficult!! He still has his quirky moments, and jumps about stupid things... he is however, the most sensible horse I've ever had when it matters most. Hang on in there with Ted, he'll be reet.

I also agree that he's maybe a bit immature still mentally... I was always told that warmbloods and cold-blooded horses didn't mature physically until they were about 8, so stands to reason that the brain follows that...

looking forwards to more updates 

ETA - AA - my mum also went through a similar diagnosis at pretty much the same time, but the type of tumour meant that her treatment was very different. She had a unilateral mastectomy within 3 weeks of discovering a lump. She was home 3 days later, and the results of the biopsies meant that she escaped with only oestrogen blockers, calcium supplements and something else (can't remember what it was now) for 6 months. Thankfully she had a very good consultant and surgeon and was back to herself (minus a boob) within a few weeks.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 November 2014)

Thank you Jenhunt, and very best wishes to your mum.  It is frightening just how common breast cancer it.  I remember one of the specialists I saw saying to me it is now as prevalent as the common cold !  The stats of one in three will have some form of cancer and one in eight ladies will have breast cancer, terrifying figures.  Ladies don't miss your scans.

Ted is fine, told me he wants some snow to roll in Alice, she is so rotund he reckons she would make an excellent outsize snowball.


----------



## JenHunt (30 November 2014)

Yes, it is terribly common now... I raised about £1500 for Breakthrough Breastcancer this summer and they reckon 1 in 3 or 4 has a family member affected by it during their lifetime... 

Ron also wants snow, but mainly because then he'll be allowed a duvet day during which he can eat an entire bale of haylage like last time...


----------



## coffeeandabagel (1 December 2014)

I am a bit worried......if Alice and Ted have time off over the winter - what are we going to read about.......


----------



## Hetsmum (1 December 2014)

I am sure there will still be tales......  remember the one where Ted ran to Alice and couldn't stop in time and dunked her in the water trough?????? )


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 December 2014)

coffeeandabagel said:



			I am a bit worried......if Alice and Ted have time off over the winter - what are we going to read about.......
		
Click to expand...

I am sure they will make the odd appearance.  They best disappear from the husbands reach, because when he notices what they have done to the field today he won't be impressed.  I put Alice back in with Ted this morning and they had a right hooley, there were divitts flying over the 8' hedge into the next field.

We went to the Good Food Show yesterday.  Husband tried everything in sight in the alcohol department, umpteen taster samples.  He is now downstairs sipping Toffee Vodka, he doesn't even like spirits.  Maybe if Ted bought him a big bottle for Christmas the potholes would appear smaller.  I will appear even bigger having just eaten some rather nice and expensive fudge.  We like the Good Food Show, it was a very rare Sunday away from the yard and mending whatever Ted has broken.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (1 December 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			I am sure there will still be tales......  remember the one where Ted ran to Alice and couldn't stop in time and dunked her in the water trough?????? )
		
Click to expand...

Oh I really did laugh at that one - tea spluttering moment


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 December 2014)

Hetsmum said:



			I am sure there will still be tales......  remember the one where Ted ran to Alice and couldn't stop in time and dunked her in the water trough?????? )
		
Click to expand...

They are back in that field at the moment, it also has a footpath and Ted likes ramblers, especially ones with sandwiches.


----------



## ridefast (1 December 2014)

coffeeandabagel said:



			I am a bit worried......if Alice and Ted have time off over the winter - what are we going to read about.......
		
Click to expand...

My feelings too, don't leave it too long in between updates please!


----------



## Nessa4 (1 December 2014)

I want to second that!!  Have really enjoyed keeping up with Ted and Alice's doings - the theory that the more difficult youngsters are to start the better they end up gives me hope for my lad!


----------



## Janee (2 December 2014)

I think we may be due a picture of Alice? Please.


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 December 2014)

We need you to toss us an occasional update! Otherwise I'll get withdrawal symptoms.

Pics of Alice would be lovely, and Martha, and maybe an occasional mention of Ted in passing..

How's the retired big lad doing, weren't you going to try and do a little ridden work with him?

Pretty please?


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 December 2014)

So with beautiful haylage, excellent quality hay and even a bale of straw all in reach what does Ted eat................one woolley glove.


----------



## sarahann1 (5 December 2014)

Oh dear, naughty Ted.

Are you on poop watch for the next few hours or have you had to phone the vet and explain Ted's misdemeanour?


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 December 2014)

He spat the thick cuff bit out but the fingers, one of which was missing anyway have disappeared, I did drag a few soggy bits out of his teeth.  The vet is on the yard daily so will be told.  Hope he will be alright, he doesn't normally mouth at things, I only put them down for a second whilst I filled a haynet.

I think it takes three days from front to back so I will probably have a glove shaped poop on Monday.


----------



## JenHunt (5 December 2014)

naughty Ted! 

still, at least gloves are soft and bendy unlike some things he could have eaten!


----------



## Arizahn (5 December 2014)

I hope everything passes without issue.


----------



## Hetsmum (5 December 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			So with beautiful haylage, excellent quality hay and even a bale of straw all in reach what does Ted eat................one woolley glove.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 December 2014)

Oh Ted, you twit. Are you sure that there wasn't a rambler attached to the glove..?


----------



## coffeeandabagel (5 December 2014)

I can picture a slow contemplative munching with a finger gstivking out of a hairy muzzle every now and then.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 December 2014)

coffeeandabagel said:



			I can picture a slow contemplative munching with a finger gstivking out of a hairy muzzle every now and then.
		
Click to expand...

accompanied with 'spit that out you $$$$$$ing, stupid $$$$$ing great hairy, brainless, gormless twit.

Must run in the family, husband bought a haggis during our visit to the Good Food Show at the weekend.  I don't eat much in the way of meat so left him to cook it for himself.  Sometime later there is an odd smell wafting up the stairs.  He had failed to unwrap it properly and was cooking it in a thin layer of plastic film that he thought was the skin !

It really is the girls v the boys in our house at the moment in terms of common sense or lack of it.


----------



## Annagain (5 December 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			accompanied with 'spit that out you $$$$$$ing, stupid $$$$$ing great hairy, brainless, gormless twit.

Must run in the family, husband bought a haggis during our visit to the Good Food Show at the weekend.  I don't eat much in the way of meat so left him to cook it for himself.  Sometime later there is an odd smell wafting up the stairs.  He had failed to unwrap it properly and was cooking it in a thin layer of plastic film that he thought was the skin !

It really is the girls v the boys in our house at the moment in terms of common sense or lack of it.
		
Click to expand...

My dad tried to cook a haggis in the microwave and blew it up (the microwave, not the haggis....well the haggis too actually)


----------



## dianchi (8 December 2014)

I'm pleased Alice is being as good as sister Bridgette was!

Def over due a pic!!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 December 2014)

I am a bit over excited, I went to the Shire Horse Man's yard yesterday, his team is massive.  I got home and realised the Ted and Alice need renaming Little Weed and Flowerpot.

The bond between the man and his horses was intense.  I held one whilst he went off to the tack room and although the horse was totally obedient it was so obvious he did not want to stay with me.  He did not take his eye off the route his master took and did not relax until he walked back to us.  That horse was just a four year old and is broken to ride and drive.

Being in the stables with the mature horses reminded me of that lovely poem Ode to the Horse.

Alice continues to be a good girl, she was embarrassed when the saddler announced he did not have anything wide enough for her, I told her not to worry she can come shopping in Bon Marche with me !  We will diet after Christmas.  Ted is going on his holidays in the Spring and I am seriously thinking about having him broken to drive before he is ridden.  

The retired show horse is hacking out in his boots and enjoying himself.  Father Christmas came early in the shape of is favourite aunt and he now has new PJ's.


----------



## Arizahn (14 December 2014)

Driving would be a great way to let him see the world and build muscle  It's what I'll be doing with mine next year. But now I have clean horse envy; what lovely, mud free pictures!


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 December 2014)

They all look so well, and hasn't Alice matured! She certainly looks like a potential show cob to my untrained eye, but she's a cracker whatever she ends up doing.

The retired show horse is a very smart boy in his new PJs, and so glad that you have been able to get him going in his boots.

The boarding school for Ted sounds fantastic, as does the idea of driving him first.

Lots to look forward to over the winter months. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Highlands (14 December 2014)

Get an ideal h&c for Alice, you can pop mine on if needed


----------



## Lucyloo25 (14 December 2014)

They all look lovely! Ted is still my favourite though! 
I look forwards to meeting them and seeing Ted in the future!


----------



## Love (14 December 2014)

They all look so well! Hope you are well too x


----------



## willhegofirst (14 December 2014)

Like so many on here I feel you tell such a good story AA you really could write a book, they all look in great condition, and I'm sure going to boarding school will be the making of Ted the Twit, will look forward to his adventures at school next year.


----------



## JenHunt (14 December 2014)

wow! Alice is looking super isn't she - if you ever need to find her a new home.... 

Ted and the old boy are looking well too, and I love the new PJ's!


----------



## Leam1307 (14 December 2014)

Well ive just managed to read this thread from start to finish and will be watching for updates with anticipation.

All i can say AA is you are a complete inspiration and wonder woman to go through what you did and not only manage day to day but to even be bothered to update this post etc. major congrats on the normal results.

Ted and Alice are looking amazing and so different from their first photos. Looking forward to see the start of their ridden careers.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 December 2014)

Thank you all.  I had oncology appt last Wednesday, I am NED - I always think horse when they say this, it really means no evidence of disease.  They tell me the fatigue will last a good while yet which is annoying but a small price to pay in real terms.


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 December 2014)

Whoop whoop for the NED results! Sorry that you are still fatigued, though, even if it's to be expected.


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 December 2014)

Dear Ted,

I have been your girlfriend since we were 11 months old, we are three and half now.  I have stood by you through thick and thin.  You used to be thin, not anymore but you remain thick.  You have done some horrid things to me, admittedly I am not perfect, but I did apologise for offering you to the safari park as a packed lunch for the lions.

Why can't you just eat your tea politely and slowly like I do ? Why do you inhale it and then pinch mine.  I only have half a carrot and two pony nuts it is hardly worth pinching is it.  I am fed up of you throwing your trug at me and tonight you went too far when you put it on my head.

The sooner you go to boarding school the better, you are a horrible, furry and stinky hair ball.

Not much love from
Alice.


----------



## Adopter (20 December 2014)

New fashion essential the trug on head!  Have to say my two 3 year old cobs seem to manage to get into mischief every day and cause repair work for OH!!  

Pleased to read that you are NED, hope fatigue passes soon.


----------



## Hetsmum (21 December 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Dear Ted,

I have been your girlfriend since we were 11 months old, we are three and half now.  I have stood by you through thick and thin.  You used to be thin, not anymore but you remain thick.  You have done some horrid things to me, admittedly I am not perfect, but I did apologise for offering you to the safari park as a packed lunch for the lions.

Why can't you just eat your tea politely and slowly like I do ? Why do you inhale it and then pinch mine.  I only have half a carrot and two pony nuts it is hardly worth pinching is it.  I am fed up of you throwing your trug at me and tonight you went too far when you put it on my head.

The sooner you go to boarding school the better, you are a horrible, furry and stinky hair ball.

Not much love from
Alice.
		
Click to expand...

Oooooops Ted......


----------



## teacups (24 December 2014)

Oh dear, Ted. I feel a New Year's resolution or two (or ten) coming up. <g>

Although if I were Alice I would *not* remind him of her written efforts involving the zoo - seem to remember she might have contacted Potter's too at one point?

Those photos were lovely to see: many thanks. Also many congratulations re your check-up: hope you celebrated in suitable manner! Excellent news.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 December 2014)

Crisis, Christmas is ruined.

Vet just told Alice she is too fat.  Ted is sniggering in the corner and has renamed her Fat Bird.  Her baby brother, Dim Tim has asked if he can have her haylage seeing as she does not need it anymore.  She slapped him for his cheek. Then the vet suggested Alice does some work and that really put the top hat on it all.  It is not harmony and good will in our barn tonight !


----------



## willhegofirst (24 December 2014)

Oh dear poor Alice, has the vet no idea of winter warmers for a lady, Ted had better watch himself Alice is bound to take it out on him when no one is looking.


----------



## Highlands (24 December 2014)

Tell Alice Weightwatchers will have am offer and mr cart horse will have the smile wiped from his face! It will be going colder so Alice will burn it....as for Tim, oh dear he should meet Moon lovely but not bright... Wishing you a Merry Christmas


----------



## Adopter (25 December 2014)

Poor Alice, not what a lady wants to hear, especially at Christmas!

My two 3yr olds amused themselves today by getting into the log store and removing a dustbin, two extras large white buckets and two large white sacks and distributed them around the yard!


----------



## Hetsmum (26 December 2014)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/top-forum-topics-2014/

Top ten AA!!!!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 December 2014)

Hetsmum said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/top-forum-topics-2014/

Top ten AA!!!!!!!   

Click to expand...

Blimey Ted and Alice are famous, wow thank you to everyone who finds my boring banter interesting !


----------



## gmw (27 December 2014)

Not boring at all always enjoy your posts. Hope you and equines have a Happy Prosperous and Healthy New Year.


----------



## JenHunt (29 December 2014)

poor Alice! unfortunately, she's not the only one going on a post Christmas diet! I looked at Ron yesterday and realised that for someone who is allegedly hunting fit, he's still rather...ahem.... rotund.

sugarbeet ration has been reduced, linseed halved.... 

but then I went to sort out the bale of hay in the field and realised that between the 2 of them they have eaten an entire 3foot round bale of haylage in 2 weeks, plus whatever they've been given in the stables!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 December 2014)

Ron has to keep warm, thats his excuse and he is sticking with it.

I wished I had my camera this morning, the 3 babies and the broodmare were in the barn around their round bale.  Alice was lay down in the middle of it whilst the others ate around her.  Life of Riley or what !


----------



## Adopter (29 December 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ron has to keep warm, thats his excuse and he is sticking with it.

I wished I had my camera this morning, the 3 babies and the broodmare were in the barn around their round bale.  Alice was lay down in the middle of it whilst the others ate around her.  Life of Riley or what !
		
Click to expand...

love the picture this paints, very good Xmas theme!!
Hope new year brings lots of good things to all your herd, and Ted's adventures at Boot Camp bring out the super horse that is hiding at present!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 December 2014)

Ted, that was rude and naughty.

He has just reached over a gate and grabbed the neighbours 12h pony and thrown him up the field.  These rugs are made tough aren't they ! nothing gave way when Ted was waving the pony around.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 December 2014)

You mean he actually lifted the pony up off his legs? Good grief.

Maybe the pony had been calling him rude names, though.


----------



## Adopter (30 December 2014)

Is he fed up with his new Christmas toys already! What a picture, hope pony is OK!!  My two have been getting into mischief because all the grass is still covered in snow!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 December 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			You mean he actually lifted the pony up off his legs? Good grief.

Maybe the pony had been calling him rude names, though.
		
Click to expand...

Front end only ! pony had been goading him for ages.  Ted grabbed the rug right in the centre of the back and pulled upwards.  It is a brand new good quality rug so I am rather relieved nothing got shredded.  He has no pocket money as he is still paying for other misdemeanours.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 December 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			He has no pocket money as he is still paying for other misdemeanours.
		
Click to expand...

Are there any photos of the pony tossing incident? I bet that the manufacturers of the pony's rug would pay good money for a pic, which they could use to market their product's resilience to abuse!

Or how about staging a re enactment? Ted could use his cut to get back in the black.


----------



## JenHunt (30 December 2014)

ah, yes, the Olympic sport of Pony-Throwing.... 

Ron is banned from being near small ponies for this exact reason. Well, that and he's actually a bully to anything less than 14.2. His previous owner used to have a 13hh new forest who Ron would pin in a corner and beat the cr@p out of, and he'd lunge across the stable if the pony tried to thief a bit of haylage through the bars... fortunately our Tom is an overgrown pony and so is safe, and the 13hh we had when we first got Ron would stand up for himself and give as good as he got.

Out hunting Ron will still try to bite ponies that are within a neck length of him when we're stopped. If that doesn't work he grabs the end of people's short crops (never a hunting crop/whip!) and steal it from their hand before attempting to beat their horse with it!! Naughty.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 January 2015)

Can I have a go Dad ?


----------



## Hetsmum (9 January 2015)

Oh good grief!  Wasn't there a previous incident with a hammer.......or am I imagining it?  He really does seem to love your OH doesn't he   I see your posts come up and think "what's Ted done this time?"


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 January 2015)

Hetsmum said:



			Oh good grief!  Wasn't there a previous incident with a hammer.......or am I imagining it?  He really does seem to love your OH doesn't he   I see your posts come up and think "what's Ted done this time?"   

Click to expand...

There was, he threw a small one at Alice and tipped a box of staples out in long grass, in the dark and rain.  Husband didn't like him much that night if I remember !

This picture is not that recent, I just found it by chance.

  I am trying to catch him asleep in the haylage.  The 3 babies and the old girl have a round bale in the barn, Ted gets in the middle and snuggles up, the others eat round him.  I so want to catch it on the camera.


----------



## Adopter (9 January 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			There was, he threw a small one at Alice and tipped a box of staples out in long grass, in the dark and rain.  Husband didn't like him much that night if I remember !

This picture is not that recent, I just found it by chance.

  I am trying to catch him asleep in the haylage.  The 3 babies and the old girl have a round bale in the barn, Ted gets in the middle and snuggles up, the others eat round him.  I so want to catch it on the camera.
		
Click to expand...

I do hope you get a picture, a curled up Ted I would like to see!! 

 My 2 rising 4 yr old cobs seem to spend all their time looking for mischief at present and work hard at creating repair tasks for husband!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 January 2015)

We could be in trouble.

Ted and his mates decided to practice diy skills on the boarded gate yesterday, one of them obviously had a toolkit for Christmas and used it to remove an entire sheet of weatherboarding and put it on the floor with the screws facing up.  How they managed it is beyond me.

Alice had a 'wasn't me' look and the old mare had a 'kids' look on her face, however Dim Tim and Ted The Twit both had 'it was him' looks.

This morning I thought Ted looked a little off and possibly saw a short step behind.  Out of all the horses on the yard the one that I could really could do without having a septic hind is him !  He has no experience of physical pain, plenty of mental but no real physical and the prospect of getting a plastic bag on his hinds is making me break into a cold sweat !


----------



## willhegofirst (10 January 2015)

Oh no you should have checked the boys Christmas stockings for tools etc. considering Ted was after the hammer in the last photo of him. How do horses manage these things, and why do they always end up with the sharp bits upward.
I really hope he hasn't punchured his foot, that will not be fun to deal with, fingers and everything else crossed he hasn't.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 January 2015)

Eek. Quite often there are threads in which we are praying for a lame horse to show up an abscess, but in this case the reverse is true..

Hopefully he has just tweaked himself.


----------



## teacups (12 January 2015)

Crossing fingers here: hope his leg is fine if only for your health's sake!

Bet you regret not blindfolding him whenever you and OH have done fence repairs. He's obviously picked up some skills.

Dare I ask how they all are in the wind?

PS Would love to see the hay photo: hope you manage to catch it.


----------



## JenHunt (12 January 2015)

eeek! hope it's nothing and that you were imagining it.... (if you know what i mean!)


----------



## Hetsmum (12 January 2015)

Hope Ted is ok today.  Whoever it was who though a toolkit would make a good Christmas present  should perhaps think about a first aid kit for Christmas 2015!


----------



## teacups (9 February 2015)

Thought I'd see if I'd missed any Ted updates. 
It seems suspiciously quiet!
Hope all is well with the gang, including the humans in charge.


----------



## Hetsmum (10 February 2015)

Maybe with their newly acquired tools they have built a shed, gone into hibernation and are refusing to come out until spring!  After all Ted does like a sleep..........


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 February 2015)

Hello and how lovely to be missed!

We are ok, a little skint though, Ted theTwit, Adorable Alice, Dim Tim and the old mare inhale a round bale every 3 days, thankfully they do not need hard feed.   At least the winter has been kind so far and I doubt we will see snow.

My health is ok even though the regular check ups give me plenty of stress, I am nowhere near as strong as I used to be which frustrates me and I still get ridiculously tired far too quickly.   Just 6 weeks to the clock changes and light evenings and lots to look forward to.


----------



## JenHunt (11 February 2015)

3 days!!! Ouch!! I thought I was suffering when my two go through a 3 and a half foot round bale every 2 weeks (plus hard feed costs)...

how have you avoided the snow? We had a couple of inches lingering around for what felt like months, and even now that it's gone the field is sodden and I can't get the trailer out to go hunting! Thankfully my neighbour gave us a lift this weekend just gone, and I hope to be able to manage this weekend coming to get the thing out without trashing the field in the process... fingers crossed it stays dry!!

I'm sure the strength and so on will return to something approaching normal in time - and I'm also sure that the lighter nights and some sunshine will help!


----------



## Adopter (11 February 2015)

Glad you are ok AA.  We have had white stuff on the ground for days and two youngters into loads of mischief,


----------



## ozpoz (11 February 2015)

3 days! Bet you can't wait for Spring. I'm glad to hear from you : )


----------



## teacups (11 February 2015)

Good to hear all is well on the whole - that's a healthy appetite they've got there. Alice has clearly not fallen for the January diet fad.

Not so good re the tiredness: must be very frustrating. What do they say about that at the check ups? This time of year doesn't help though; I think many people are feeling a bit bleurghhh.

Jenhunt: blimey, we're just near York, so not that far from you, and have had only one day's snow, and that had melted by the end of the day! Are you on high ground perhaps?


----------



## JenHunt (12 February 2015)

teacups said:



			Jenhunt: blimey, we're just near York, so not that far from you, and have had only one day's snow, and that had melted by the end of the day! Are you on high ground perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

precisely that - the horses are slightly further North than me, and are just into the edge of the moors in a particularly sheltered spot. Once we get snow there it hangs around as we don't get much direct sun at this time of year because of the hills! It hung around for about 3 weeks and there's still some patches in hedge backs etc now.

Was out cycling round Pickering last weekend and went up Blakey Ridge to head around Rosedale and it was like cycling in the Alps - the roads were clear but wet, but there was 3 or 4 feet of snow at either side of the road, the sun was out and the scenery was spectacular.


----------



## teacups (12 February 2015)

JenHunt said:



			precisely that - the horses are slightly further North than me, and are just into the edge of the moors in a particularly sheltered spot. Once we get snow there it hangs around as we don't get much direct sun at this time of year because of the hills! It hung around for about 3 weeks and there's still some patches in hedge backs etc now.

Was out cycling round Pickering last weekend and went up Blakey Ridge to head around Rosedale and it was like cycling in the Alps - the roads were clear but wet, but there was 3 or 4 feet of snow at either side of the road, the sun was out and the scenery was spectacular.
		
Click to expand...

I love it up there - but yes, in those valleys, I bet it hangs around. Last weekend was beautiful - must have been wonderful, I can just imagine it. Ahh.


----------



## GailC (4 March 2015)

What happened with Ted? Do you still have him, he looked so cute above.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 March 2015)

GailC said:



			What happened with Ted? Do you still have him, he looked so cute above.
		
Click to expand...

It is very kind of you to remember Ted.

I still have him, lets face it no one else would put up with his antics, so unless fray bentos want him I am stuck with him.  He is beginning to grow up, he will be 4 in June.  He has wintered well and a proper start will be made with him once the evenings are longer and the stabled horses have gone out giving me more time.

It is hard to say what the future holds for him or how useful he will be, but no one is giving up yet.


----------



## Cobbytype (4 March 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			It is very kind of you to remember Ted.

I still have him, lets face it no one else would put up with his antics, so unless fray bentos want him I am stuck with him.  He is beginning to grow up, he will be 4 in June.  He has wintered well and a proper start will be made with him once the evenings are longer and the stabled horses have gone out giving me more time.

It is hard to say what the future holds for him or how useful he will be, but no one is giving up yet.







Click to expand...

Ooh look, Ted has an angel watching over him (the little orb in the pic)


----------



## Doormouse (4 March 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			It is very kind of you to remember Ted.

I still have him, lets face it no one else would put up with his antics, so unless fray bentos want him I am stuck with him.  He is beginning to grow up, he will be 4 in June.  He has wintered well and a proper start will be made with him once the evenings are longer and the stabled horses have gone out giving me more time.

It is hard to say what the future holds for him or how useful he will be, but no one is giving up yet.







Click to expand...

Not meaning to be personal but Alice's bottom is quite splendid in that shot, 'backside like a barmaid' and all that, her career as a show cob is looking hopeful.

Ted has indeed wintered well!!!!


----------



## Hetsmum (4 March 2015)

Wow hasn't he filled out over the winter!  Ted has a great career ahead of him I am sure


----------



## Cobbytype (4 March 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			Ooh look, Ted has an angel watching over him (the little orb in the pic) 

Click to expand...

Ooh, ooh again... and there's 4 more (2 on his shoulder and a little un on his mane and another little un near his front foot).


----------



## be positive (4 March 2015)

They have wintered extremely well, is that Alice doing an impression of a show cob?


----------



## Adopter (4 March 2015)

Ted does look to have matured well,I think he is looking handsome, had he won over Alice yet?


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 March 2015)

be positive said:



			They have wintered extremely well, is that Alice doing an impression of a show cob?
		
Click to expand...

Alice's bottom and belly is a source of much comment from my vet.  Sadly horse and owner have matching butts and tums !  We both have a complex.  She and I are enrolling at Slimming World.  All three youngsters have had haylage through the winter and none has seen the inside of a bucket.  It is hard to believe how Ted has changed, without that white star on his quarters it could be a different horse.







The old boy wants you to see his Christmas present.  He misses being number one horse since his retirement.







We had a wonderful morning in the early part of winter when the old boy finally got his boots on and he hacked out with me on the barge horse mare.  I never ever thought this picture would  be taken.







Cobs rule - and a very early and very wet morning and to top it off I forgot the flask which resulted in this very un- ladylike snap of my friend who had kindly agreed to take the barge horse for her first morning with hounds.


----------



## Adopter (4 March 2015)

Great pictures, what a difference in Ted!  Hope the morning with hounds was a success. Your 
Boy looks to be enjoying himself as well.


----------



## Love (7 March 2015)

Lovely photos! They all look so good. Hope you are all well!


----------



## JenHunt (9 March 2015)

wish I could see the pictures at work!! will have to make some time to log in at home! 

glad to hear you've all wintered well! Ron and Tom have too, but with slightly more than just haylage. That said, they are both as fit and well as ever, and look (and feel) amazing for two grumpy old men! Just the hedgehop next weekend then they'll get a few easy weeks before the grass comes through.


----------



## dianchi (10 March 2015)

Emergency message for Alice.........

Dear sister Alice,

Do not be fooled by the green grass that is coming through, spring means one thing it appears....
Work 
I was slightly bribed with new shiny clothes and some real feed in a bucket but it appears that my life of luxury is over.
I do hear that there are apparently parties which at the end of summer I might get to go to, however I'm not sure that even this is worth the lack of eating time.

I urge you to hide when "tack" appears, (even if like my picture shows it looks pretty) - try pointing and commenting loudly on how Ted is much better suited to work
(that's what boys do of course us princesses should be waited on not working!)

Do keep me updated on your progress- I hope you are more successful that me!

Love Bridgette
(your sister from another mother)


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 March 2015)

Dear Bridgette,

My world has ended.  I need therapy, rescuing and a new vet.

A photograph of me has been used to advertise an equine fat club in my veterinary practice's newsletter.  My mother has just opened the monthly bill and there I was staring at her in the newsletter.  Why me ? after all the picture is an athletic one, ok my belly was swinging a little but I did have all four feet off the floor.  I am never going to recover from the shame, what with that furry fool, Ted The Twit calling me Fat Bird (he calls mother the old fat bird by the way) and now this.

PS, you need your legs shaving. love from Alice x


----------



## Hetsmum (11 March 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Dear Bridgette,

My world has ended.  I need therapy, rescuing and a new vet.

A photograph of me has been used to advertise an equine fat club in my veterinary practice's newsletter.  My mother has just opened the monthly bill and there I was staring at her in the newsletter.  Why me ? after all the picture is an athletic one, ok my belly was swinging a little but I did have all four feet off the floor.  I am never going to recover from the shame, what with that furry fool, Ted The Twit calling me Fat Bird (he calls mother the old fat bird by the way) and now this.

PS, you need your legs shaving. love from Alice x
		
Click to expand...

Oh Alice.  You just have a Renaissance figure lovey - you will soon slim down when you start working  xxx


----------



## Cobbytype (11 March 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Dear Bridgette,

My world has ended.  I need therapy, rescuing and a new vet.

A photograph of me has been used to advertise an equine fat club in my veterinary practice's newsletter.  My mother has just opened the monthly bill and there I was staring at her in the newsletter.  Why me ? after all the picture is an athletic one, ok my belly was swinging a little but I did have all four feet off the floor.  I am never going to recover from the shame, what with that furry fool, Ted The Twit calling me Fat Bird (he calls mother the old fat bird by the way) and now this.

PS, you need your legs shaving. love from Alice x
		
Click to expand...


Your poor thing Alice. Although, to be fair, I'm not sure lying on yer back snoring counts as an 'athletic picture', even though all four feet were off the floor (and pointing heavenwards at the time). Your just big boned love; big belly bone, big arse bone; these vets know nowt about equine anatomy. I do hope Ted doesn't find out, I can't imagine anyone would be cruel enough to tell him.


----------



## JenHunt (11 March 2015)

Oh Alice, I recommend finding a good lawyer and taking action against them for defamation of character, how dare they accuse you of being overweight?! 

p.s Ron wolf whistled, and said he thinks you look good from behind, he doesn't like a girl who looks like they'd crumple under his substantial mass....  He's very much all about the bass.


----------



## ester (11 March 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Hello and how lovely to be missed!

We are ok, a little skint though, Ted theTwit, Adorable Alice, Dim Tim and the old mare inhale a round bale every 3 days, thankfully they do not need hard feed.   At least the winter has been kind so far and I doubt we will see snow.
		
Click to expand...

and how much of the bale do we think alice had....


----------



## dianchi (13 March 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Dear Bridgette,

My world has ended.  I need therapy, rescuing and a new vet.

A photograph of me has been used to advertise an equine fat club in my veterinary practice's newsletter.  My mother has just opened the monthly bill and there I was staring at her in the newsletter.  Why me ? after all the picture is an athletic one, ok my belly was swinging a little but I did have all four feet off the floor.  I am never going to recover from the shame, what with that furry fool, Ted The Twit calling me Fat Bird (he calls mother the old fat bird by the way) and now this.

PS, you need your legs shaving. love from Alice x
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooooooooooooooo Alice the Shame 
You could come and live with me? We could send my mum in your place? She is anorexic- which means left over food! 

I did request for leg shaving however moving quickly when the clipper things tiggle is apparently not allowed and means I still have warm stockings on.
I will work out a plan for your immediate saviour- I am running a small gang within the herd so im sure with combined power we can work it out.

Keep the faith sister


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 March 2015)

Dear Sister Bridgette,

The world has ended, there was no haylage in the barn last night and won't be until 5pm today.  I have faded away, please rescue me.  Not Ted though, he can stay put, the useless bog trotter, he tripped over his own feathers this morning and head butted mother, she smacked him so he galloped off and showered her in ****.  Then it got worse because she tripped over the haynets that she left on the floor having told us lot not to go near them.  There was a lot of ukking and fuffing words this morning, mother needs censuring at times.

I am concerned about my animal rights at the moment.  I am stood in my barn with nothing, I know for a fact, that mother is lay in bed watching some silly horses running around the countryside in Gloucestershire and she has a box of maltesers, she won't have wine because she will be comatose and miss the racing if she drinks wine.

Love from your starving sister Alice.


----------



## Adopter (13 March 2015)

Poor Alice, love the picture you paint of your Mother!


----------



## dianchi (13 March 2015)

Alice- if your mother is looking the other way today, is it a good idea to try an immediate rescue attempt?
I will also see if I can call those inspector peoples- they like to be nosey i here and often have treats

Hang in there, will send emergency supplies!


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 March 2015)

Can I have more maltesers when you rescue Alice please.  I seem to have eaten them all in the first race.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 April 2015)

It is official, girls are far more intelligent than boys.

In the space of 48 hours, Alice has had a hair do, remembered all she learnt last year when put in the breaking tack for the first time in 6 months, accepted her first saddle, did her first session of tacked up long reining and managed several completely balanced trot circles on the lunge outside.

In the space of 48 hours, Ted has refused to be caught until bribed with a carrot, refused to put his head down so I could do the head collar up.  Shied at a wheelbarrow and trod on me.  Had a hair do and panicked when the hair floated down his legs.  The poly pad was a Ted eating monster, the roller an implement of torture.  The pint of pig oil and sulphur, meant to protect his silky feathers did not quite meet with his legs before he launched into rocket ship mode.  There is a slight odour of rotten eggs seeping from my washing machine at present.  To add insult to injury he has started to grow again.


----------



## Adopter (6 April 2015)

Poor Ted, so much to worry about, he will have to learn from Alice!

Why is it when people wanted a bigger horse they stop growing and when you are happy with the height,  they just keep on growing!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 April 2015)

Having just read the duct tape calming thread, I have just ordered 100 metres of the stuff, I am going to wrap him in it and bingo, he will be quiet.


----------



## be positive (6 April 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Having just read the duct tape calming thread, I have just ordered 100 metres of the stuff, I am going to wrap him in it and bingo, he will be quiet.
		
Click to expand...

Well it should at least keep him still for a while if you do a good enough job wrapping him in it, not sure what Alice will think of his new attire.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 April 2015)

be positive said:



			Well it should at least keep him still for a while if you do a good enough job wrapping him in it, not sure what Alice will think of his new attire.
		
Click to expand...

Alice has gone up in the world, she has her own form of bondage with a rope up her bum.  Ted was watching and made it quite clear he would not be trussed up in duct tape or breaking tack.  He then did a large rear,  a levade, a fart, a buck and a massive catleap.  I think he meant to gallop off into the sunset but he got in a muddle and his hind end gave way so he sat down instead.


----------



## be positive (6 April 2015)

Alice is looking very grown up, poor Ted after all that activity he must have been exhausted no wonder he needed to sit down, I expect there are times you wish he would successfully gallop off into the sunset, or just anywhere if he could find the way!!  you would miss him though.


----------



## JenHunt (7 April 2015)

oh poor Ted, the world must be a terrifying place in his little brain! :/

Alice is looking fabulous and very grown up, she definitely takes after her dad!


----------



## teacups (7 April 2015)

Just have to say that I'm in on the duct tape fund if you promise to report back after you've tested the theory, with photos.

Alice's progress must feel reassuring in comparison to Ted - hopefully he's just a typical boy and late to mature.

Hooray for your scan results, fantastic news


----------



## Hanson (10 April 2015)

Adorable Alice, I have spent the last three days reading this thread and have laughed, cried, spluttered and annoyed the OH with 'listen to this bit...'
Thank you for your humour and honesty, as others have already said you are truly amazing.
I've just had minor, elective surgery to my hand, and was persuaded to have this done under local anaesthetic- as a needle and blood phobic this was a big deal for me.
Your stories made the wait to going to theatre bearable and put things into perspective!!!
I'm now trying to figure out innovative ways of doing daily tasks one handed, but am pleased to report that it is possible to open a bottle of wine &#127863;!

I also think the OH's are fantastic for doing all the horsey jobs. Mine has done everthing whilst having me 'supervise' which I know annoys him greatly and he hasnt  moaned. Tomorrow he has to ride the mare for me....they don't always see eye to eye, so he is a very brave man!

Keep the posts coming - can't wait to hear more about Ted and Alice and the others.

Now I've mastered the corkscrew- here's to good health!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 April 2015)

What a lovely post Hanson, hope the hand recovers and for heavens sake be careful with that corkscrew, lethal implements !

Unfortunately Team Ted And Alice are besieged with bad luck on the equine front at the moment.  Three of the four horses are on sick leave at the moment, the big boy has breathing problems, the barge horse has just come out of horsepital with a stifle injury and poor Little Alice has had an accident and is quite poorly.

The only healthy one is Ted the Twit who remains as bonkers as ever.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 April 2015)

Oh no, I'm so sorry that Alice has been in the wars. She looked fabulous in her most recent photos. All best possible vibes for a rapid and full recovery for her. Also for the big lad and Martha.


----------



## Hanson (10 April 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that there are injuries and bad health. 
Kisses and cuddles to all of your team and wishes for a speedy recovery to all.

BTW, my mare is a warm blood cross with a cob and didn't stop growing until recently...she is rising 9 &#128521; and I have had to take everything very slowly.

Extra big kiss for Ted.

Thank you


----------



## Hoofprints101 (10 April 2015)

What a lovely kind face!


----------



## Nessa4 (10 April 2015)

Hanson said:



			I'm so sorry to hear that there are injuries and bad health. 
Kisses and cuddles to all of your team and wishes for a speedy recovery to all.

BTW, my mare is a warm blood cross with a cob and didn't stop growing until recently...she is rising 9 &#128521; and I have had to take everything very slowly.

Extra big kiss for Ted.

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

OOOOOHHH!!  (Anguished squawk) - my four year old has similar breeding (Mum was a warmblood, Dad a Trad cob) - he's already 16.1 hh and Bum high, so clearly about to have another growth spurt.  Please tell me he won't carry on growing until he's nine!!!

Hope your team all recover, AA and Ted gets some sort of handle on Life and the World in general.  I havefollowed this post from the beginning,and my admiration is boundless!!


----------



## Nicnac (19 April 2015)

Oh my goodness - have just rediscovered this thread after commenting a couple of times eons ago and read the whole thing over last couple of days.  OH asked me numerous times if I was ok as I snorted, sniffed and laughed out loud.

So pleased to hear you are NED AA (wow impressive acronyms ;-)  ) and that Ted continues to be gormless.  Alice looks amazing.  Please carry on as this is priceless stuff.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 April 2015)

Nicnac said:



			Oh my goodness - have just rediscovered this thread after commenting a couple of times eons ago and read the whole thing over last couple of days.  OH asked me numerous times if I was ok as I snorted, sniffed and laughed out loud.

So pleased to hear you are NED AA (wow impressive acronyms ;-)  ) and that Ted continues to be gormless.  Alice looks amazing.  Please carry on as this is priceless stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Well, this weekend has been, shall we say 'trying'.  It started with a planned lesson for my friend with me as groom on Saturday morning.  On the Friday evening friends horse decided he had never been through the electric gate before and yanked off, friend hung and as the horse, just a 4 yr old, was wearing the dually he did not get away.  That was all ok until this morning when friend could barely get out of bed and arrived on the yard looking ghostly.  Lesson abandoned and friend to GP, friend has strained all the muscles down her right hand side and is in agony.  Horse in the dog house and called various names.

With Alice still on barn rest and friend on bed rest the weekend could only get better.  Well maybe not, all the field horses were restless and noisy and I soon realised why, when the first of many groups of DofE students crossed the footpath.  At least the land is bone dry unlike last year when the little dears lost wellies.  I carried on mucking out without a worry because Ted the Twit and Dim Tim were not on the footpath fields.  The old show horse was in the way but he is far too aloof to bother with children and he lives permanently on the footpath so he sees lots of walkers, so on hearing screams I was puzzled and then realised that the barge horse mare Martha was in the tiny paddock, she is on restricted exercise following her horsepital diagnosis.

Now this mare views everything and everyone as a food source, she is an equine black lab. I raced out, well ambled, out into the paddock to find 8 boys in a huddle, all with huge rucksacks and carrying walking poles, with Martha, all 730kgs of her, circling them with her best menace face on.  I possibly didn't help when I screamed 'Martha leave them alone'.  I decided to move her inside for the rest of the day and rode her later.

Well that was a mistake, all the lovely DofE's were in the village and sat on various grassy banks having their lunch.  Martha thought this was outrageous and napped at every group.  Inwardly wanting to drop the stick on her but worried about appearing to beat my horse up in public or knowing my luck, coming off her if I did drop her one, I was soon wishing I had not ridden at all !

The rest of the day will be better, er no...Ted refuses to be caught and when I finally get a rope around his neck he announces he has never seen a headcollar in his life and stands up to shake hands.  No big deal had he not done it in front of someone interested in him.  Whilst all this is going on Dim Tim decides he cannot possibly stay in the stables on his own and throws a hissy fit.

What a day, at least husband had the sense to suggest a meal out rather than the normal 'what's for tea'


----------



## Regandal (19 April 2015)

Gin.   You need gin.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 April 2015)

Regandal said:



			Gin.   You need gin.
		
Click to expand...

and valium


----------



## Jinx94 (19 April 2015)

Regandal said:



			Gin.   You need gin.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded!!! At least you got through it AA!!


----------



## Clannad48 (19 April 2015)

"What a day, at least husband had the sense to suggest a meal out rather than the normal 'what's for tea'"

Can we swap OH's - when I have days like this his usual response when I get in is 'what's for tea and will it be long', usually then when asked what he wants replies 'Oh anything' and when I go to cook 'anything', whinges and says 'oh is there anything else'

Men!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridefast (19 April 2015)

Oh dear, I think some wine is needed. But wait, someone is interested in Ted? What kind of interested? He isn't leaving you is he? I want you to keep him forever and entertain me with hho forum posts!


----------



## armchair_rider (19 April 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			and valium
		
Click to expand...

I think you should consider chocolate as well


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 April 2015)

armchair_rider said:



			I think you should consider chocolate as well
		
Click to expand...

Chocolate makes me fatter every day, I am addicted to the stuff.

Ridefast, don't panic, he is staying with me despite vast reservations I have to admit.  I have decided to have him broken to ride before broken to drive. I think I have found someone very special to do him.

Who would buy him, after all I haven't done his potential advert any favours with a 3 year old thread and 1500 posts have I !  It might be stretching the truth if I put quiet in all ways and novice ride.


----------



## ridefast (19 April 2015)

Oh, good, I can relax then. I know I'm being thoroughly selfish about you keeping him, but I'm willing to compensate you for the next 20 years of drama by commenting on your thread  Sounds fair??


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 April 2015)

Almost three years has past and a lot of water under the bridge.  This weekend another chapter begins. Ted leaves tomorrow to be professionally broken to ride.

He has not been told so please keep it a secret.  A small army of people will be loading and travelling with him including his personal vet, therapist, agony aunt and his legal team.  Thankfully he is not going far.  His suitcase contains a head collar and rope, nothing else.  All toys banned and no contact with his friends allowed.

To be continued..


----------



## OldNag (25 April 2015)

Good luck with Operation Tame Ted! 

I hope you have packed him sandwiches for the journey. And a teddy bear.  Boarding school can be a bit tough for a young lad you know


----------



## buddylove (25 April 2015)

I hope the potential backer has balls of steel (be they male or female)!!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (25 April 2015)

So exciting, I have everything crossed for a tame Ted at the end.  

x x


----------



## Highlands (25 April 2015)

Good luck Ted!


----------



## ridefast (25 April 2015)

Good luck ted! Hope he returns as a useful citizen


----------



## Adopter (25 April 2015)

I wish Ted and his travelling companions a safe journey, and look forward to hearing how he progresses!

My two four year olds loaded recently, straight in first time and they had not been down our drive since they arrived three years ago.


----------



## sandi_84 (25 April 2015)

Best of luck to Ted! Hope he comes back home with his Head Boy badge on


----------



## magpie92 (25 April 2015)

Best of luck Ted am sure you will do fantastically. i am sure Alice will through him a leaving doo and no doubt give the driver the wrong return address &#128514;


----------



## D66 (25 April 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Well, this weekend has been, shall we say 'trying'.  It started with a planned lesson for my friend with me as groom on Saturday morning.  On the Friday evening friends horse decided he had never been through the electric gate before and yanked off, friend hung and as the horse, just a 4 yr old, was wearing the dually he did not get away.  That was all ok until this morning when friend could barely get out of bed and arrived on the yard looking ghostly.  Lesson abandoned and friend to GP, friend has strained all the muscles down her right hand side and is in agony.  Horse in the dog house and called various names.

With Alice still on barn rest and friend on bed rest the weekend could only get better.  Well maybe not, all the field horses were restless and noisy and I soon realised why, when the first of many groups of DofE students crossed the footpath.  At least the land is bone dry unlike last year when the little dears lost wellies.  I carried on mucking out without a worry because Ted the Twit and Dim Tim were not on the footpath fields.  The old show horse was in the way but he is far too aloof to bother with children and he lives permanently on the footpath so he sees lots of walkers, so on hearing screams I was puzzled and then realised that the barge horse mare Martha was in the tiny paddock, she is on restricted exercise following her horsepital diagnosis.

Now this mare views everything and everyone as a food source, she is an equine black lab. I raced out, well ambled, out into the paddock to find 8 boys in a huddle, all with huge rucksacks and carrying walking poles, with Martha, all 730kgs of her, circling them with her best menace face on.  I possibly didn't help when I screamed 'Martha leave them alone'.  I decided to move her inside for the rest of the day and rode her later.

Well that was a mistake, all the lovely DofE's were in the village and sat on various grassy banks having their lunch.  Martha thought this was outrageous and napped at every group.  Inwardly wanting to drop the stick on her but worried about appearing to beat my horse up in public or knowing my luck, coming off her if I did drop her one, I was soon wishing I had not ridden at all !

The rest of the day will be better, er no...Ted refuses to be caught and when I finally get a rope around his neck he announces he has never seen a headcollar in his life and stands up to shake hands.  No big deal had he not done it in front of someone interested in him.  Whilst all this is going on Dim Tim decides he cannot possibly stay in the stables on his own and throws a hissy fit.

What a day, at least husband had the sense to suggest a meal out rather than the normal 'what's for tea'
		
Click to expand...

I feel your DofE pain!  We seem to be  on a main route and get some most weekends. Only our horses are now not in the least wary of giant back packs, they see them as the source of apples, mints and cuddles. The two of them have been trained by horse liking ramblers to plod gently towards, or follow any walkers and wait expectantly at the gate for the next cohort. This is interpreted by the less horse friendly as being stalked or held hostage/to ransom. We have installed an mains connected electric fence which if the DofEs touch it will teach them something else entirely. 
I have followed your Ted Quest with interest, and tears of laughter, and have great admiration for your courage and perseverance.


----------



## Highlands (26 April 2015)

My pupils at school have to have a how to deal in the countryside thing.... By me and they are clueless!


----------



## JenHunt (26 April 2015)

oooh 'big school' for Ted! Hope you got him some new shoes, and have packed him off with freshly ironed shirts, trousers and a suitably full tuck box!


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 April 2015)

JenHunt said:



			oooh 'big school' for Ted! Hope you got him some new shoes, and have packed him off with freshly ironed shirts, trousers and a suitably full tuck box! 

Click to expand...

Well he has gone.  More crumpled shirts and baggy trousers really.  His suitcase contained one rope and one head collar, nothing else allowed.

I am extremely grateful for the help I was kindly given yesterday, Ted was sleepy before being asked to walk onto an equine ambulance which had a floor level ramp and is articulated so he walked off the front in a straight line.  The level of sedation was expertly calculated to achieve a calm but not comatose Ted and he did the 30 minute trip well, no stress no sweating or box trashing.

It will be most odd in a moment when I open the yard  with no furry face over the fence, but I had a message confirming Ted is fine and out in the paddock at big school.  Not sure what the curriculum is today, probably algebra and physics.

To be continued.


----------



## Highlands (27 April 2015)

I know his task master , I'm not sure just physics probably space age travel and tap dancing... Wishing him loads if luck and don't worry I trust this person 120 % , Ted could not be in better hands.... Bet the place feels odd without him!


----------



## View (27 April 2015)

Ooh, I'm not sure that algebra or physics is really Ted's thing.

I know he's at big school now (I think he will suffer  - in his mind anyway - without his tuck box), but I'd have thought that drama and creative writing are more Ted's forte.

Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Hetsmum (27 April 2015)

Good luck Ted!  Remember all your lessons.  You will have to learn to take notes but don't worry too much.  I fully expect you to excel at PE and Art as you will be able to express yourself


----------



## Clare85 (27 April 2015)

Good luck Ted! Looking forward to hearing tales of his progress


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 April 2015)

Highlands said:



			I know his task master , I'm not sure just physics probably space age travel and tap dancing... Wishing him loads if luck and don't worry I trust this person 120 % , Ted could not be in better hands.... Bet the place feels odd without him!
		
Click to expand...

I was remiss of me not to PM and thank you personally for the recommendation, anyway - thank you !

Ted has not been sent back, perhaps not speak too soon as the postman has not come yet !  I have started day dreaming about doing a dressage test on him in the future, he has a huge movement and would certainly do a test. I have fanciful thoughts about doing it on the anniversary of my illness, so March 2016, he will be rising 5 and I will be rising 56.  One can dream !


----------



## dianchi (28 April 2015)

Yay go ted! Im sure he will soon realise how to be a good boy!

How is Alice getting on now? Im sure she was wanting to throw a party!


----------



## Fun Times (28 April 2015)

Good luck with your "hay-levels" Ted, just get your head down (to graft I mean, not graze) and you will surely pass with flying colours.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 May 2015)

Having heard nothing for a few days an email appeared in the in box from the breaking man.  I stared at it for ages not daring to open it for fear it said fetch him !

Phew, he is behaving, has not broken anything or any humans and is progressing with his lessons well.  He has been gone 5 days and the yard is odd without him.


----------



## Highlands (1 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I was remiss of me not to PM and thank you personally for the recommendation, anyway - thank you !

Ted has not been sent back, perhaps not speak too soon as the postman has not come yet !  I have started day dreaming about doing a dressage test on him in the future, he has a huge movement and would certainly do a test. I have fanciful 
thoughts about doing it on the anniversary of my illness, so March 2016, he will be 
rising 5 and I will be rising 56.  One can dream !
		
Click to expand...

Not a dream, he will do it! Glad he's being good, honestly no news is good news!


----------



## Adopter (1 May 2015)

Great news that Ted has settled, and what a good idea to have a target in mind to aim for, that would be cause for celebration. Hope we can look forward to seeing the photos of Ted all tacked up with a rider on board!


----------



## Clare85 (2 May 2015)

So glad it's all going well so far  Really looking forward to seeing pics of his progress and eventually of your March 2016 dressage test!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2015)

Ted's first school report has just come in and I am so relieved it is good news.  I was a little bit proud when the pro said he liked the horse and thought Ted was heading towards being a nice type.  I fell off my perch when the pro said Ted is highly intelligent, did I hear that right!  The horse is a furry fool in my view.

The horse has had major issues with his poll and ears from day one.  So I was shocked to hear that he is wearing a bridle without problems.  I have never been able to slide anything up his face and over his ears, he has never worn a browband.  Putting his headcollar behind his ears is an art form and as he got bigger became evermore difficult for me.  I tried to teach him to put his head down by bribing him, that worked to an extent but was not a proper answer.

I was intrigued and then bemused at how they sorted the problem out.  They simply put a tall block by the horse in the stable, Ted put his head out of reach as usual, breaker got on the block and was taller than Ted.  Did the horse panic ? did he heck, he just had his bridle on without a fuss.  He is happy to have his ears messed with and the head up business was naughty rather than nervous.  Bless the little SH one T.  Looks like I failed to see the move from nervousness to naughtiness on the ears issue.

With acceptance of the block and somebody above him, he was lent across without issue and felt the first weight across his back.  He moved a few steps with the weight too.

I need a horse that uses it's intelligence for me not against me.  I am too old for silly games so our future together will be interesting.


----------



## be positive (2 May 2015)

It sounds as if going off to boot camp has had the desired effect of making him grow up, you have done a good job of preparing him, the breaker being less involved is actually not having some of the issues you may have expected, he also sounds like the right person to work with a sensitive horse by not giving in to his insecurities but working round them and thinking slightly outside the box, often going away is the only answer as they are less confident and cocky yet far more able to learn when they are in a new unfamiliar environment, as long as you send them to the right person.
I think he will be a totally different horse once he is confident and will come onside fairly quickly, it reflects well on you even if you do feel you have  slightly misread him at times, looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## Clare85 (2 May 2015)

Well done Ted! So pleased it's going well


----------



## Hilary'smum (3 May 2015)

I'm getting Ted withdrawal symptoms. HELP


----------



## View (3 May 2015)

Aw, so pleased it's going well and that you have found the right person for this stage in Ted's education.


----------



## willhegofirst (3 May 2015)

It's so lovely to hear Teds progress, he is such a character  and I sure you WILL do your dressage test with him in 2016. Sometimes you just need a cold eye to see what is fear and what is being naughty. AA you should be proud of yourself to have got so far with him with your own health problems.


----------



## Nicnac (3 May 2015)

I want to know what you have done with Ted's ahem inflatable rider!  

Sounds as though all going swimmingly.  Please keep us updated on Ted Kindergarten.


----------



## ridefast (3 May 2015)

Look forward to continuous updates!


----------



## Highlands (3 May 2015)

Nicnac said:



			I want to know what you have done with Ted's ahem inflatable rider!  
Sounds as though all going swimmingly.  Please keep us updated on Ted Kindergarten.
		
Click to expand...

So do I did Trudy( was it?) go to... I must wind D up about her... Actually I could give him inflatable Ian who I used on Moon... Found him invaluable when the those who don't pay tax kept on trying to sneak round the house...


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 May 2015)

Been to see him.  In just 7 days he is a different horse and he has grown again.


----------



## ester (4 May 2015)

Is Alice relieved her name is still safe?


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 May 2015)

ester said:





I Alice relieved her name is still safe?
		
Click to expand...

Very, there is only one Princess Alice.  She is going to have a right shock when Ted comes home all grown up and sensible.


----------



## JenHunt (5 May 2015)

I'm so pleased to hear that he is doing well and behaving himself! It must be a relief for you too!

and how has he grown again? surely he's quite big enough by now! 

how is Alice doing without him? and how is her home-schooling coming on?


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 May 2015)

JenHunt said:



			I'm so pleased to hear that he is doing well and behaving himself! It must be a relief for you too!

and how has he grown again? surely he's quite big enough by now! 

how is Alice doing without him? and how is her home-schooling coming on?
		
Click to expand...

Alice is confuddled at the moment, we have had two dexter calves and she is totally bemused by them. They only come up to her knees.  Her half brother, Dim Tim is in love with them and does nothing but stare at them all day.  

I have decided I am too old and unfit to break a horse properly so Alice has not been restarted after her accident and having seeing how Ted is being started I think I am going to send her to the same people later in the year.  She is very bum high at the moment.  She is 4 next week and is good enough to be County standard, fingers crossed she hits and stays at 15.1.  I am not bothered if she does not compete this year.  I don't know how proven it is but a elderly vet told me years ago that he felt the less a horse does before it is 5 the more it will do after 15.  Her sire Avanti Amorous Archie has several top show horses and I am hopeful she is good enough so the right start is crucial.

Visiting Ted yesterday was lovely and it was only the white splodge on his flank that persuaded me it really was Ted I was watching.  The trust he has in the breakers is incredible. A lot of ground work has been done and Ted now chooses to stay rather than run when he is unsure of something.  I have lots of pictures but as the yard he is on is not mine I don't think it is appropriate to post them, so here is just one.  It is a busy yard and Ted is doing his lessons amidst all the activity, last night a pen of piglets were squealing their heads off.  I quite like the idea of a pig proof horse ! 

The normal order of breaking has been turned upside down, the long lining will be done after he is backed because he finds the ropes so terrifying, the health and safety department might have something to say but each to their own and I can't wait until next weekend when I can see him again.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 May 2015)

Lovely to see the report and pic of Ted, AA. As you say, rather :eek3: at the hatless leaning over on concrete but they obviously have the right approach. Love a busy but relaxed yard to send a youngster away to, have just organised to do the same for my just 4yo homebred.

So pleased that you have found these people, but very well done for doing such a cracking job with Ted to date, and also knowing when to get more help.


----------



## dianchi (5 May 2015)

So pleased that he has settled like this!
And we've all been there with the muddy line between nerves and nawty pony, just need to get a giant box it seems!

I'm sure Alice will be super duper- im hoping sister Bridgette stops around now as then I can get her measured as a small hunter 
Might just need to sell her the idea as a free holiday away!

At the end of the day H&S goes out the window when it comes to what is "correct" for backing youngsters- happy ponies is all you want


----------



## trickivicki (5 May 2015)

Ah!! I know where he is  (I moved my pony out of there a few weeks ago).

Lovely yard and the chap you have doing him is great fun  (went to school with my mother).


----------



## trickivicki (5 May 2015)

Ah!! I know where he is  (I moved my pony out of there a few weeks ago).

Lovely yard and the chap you have doing him is great fun  (went to school with my mother).


----------



## ester (5 May 2015)

AA do you think the fresh start/change of scenery has made a difference to him? Or they just very good at having no preconceptions whatever tales you told them .


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 May 2015)

ester said:



			AA do you think the fresh start/change of scenery has made a difference to him? Or they just very good at having no preconceptions whatever tales you told them .
		
Click to expand...

Exactly ester, during the assessment at home they saw straight through what was happening and very tactfully told me I was too close to the horse and all the 'moments' mostly scary ones I had experienced had left me very negative.  Ted knew how to work me to his advantage.  All the rubbish about his ears for instance, I could not reach and he knows it.  A step fixed that immediately and he gave up without issue.  Whether he will ever be quiet enough for me remains to be seen but he is being given every chance.  When I look back at that picture on page one of this thread three years ago I can be satisfied I got him so far and he is lucky to be alive.


----------



## ester (5 May 2015)

Absolutely, he is very lucky to have landed to with you and despite his 'moments' has shown some pretty clear improvement (and expansion  in that time). Too involved yes that's a good way of putting it, I was just pondering/found it interesting that obviously both you and friends are very experienced but that a fresh view can than make such a difference when a sharp, quick moving beast of Ted's size is always going to be a bit ominous to many! I'm also really pleased for you as I know how worried you have been about what to do with him at times! 

It might get a bit too Cesar Milan talking about energies , but it strikes me he often seems to say similar about rescue dogs and their owners.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 May 2015)

Absolutely right again. It was summed up at the assessment.  I expect the horse to be difficult, they expect him to behave.  It is all very fascinating.


----------



## Doormouse (5 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Absolutely right again. It was summed up at the assessment.  I expect the horse to be difficult, they expect him to behave.  It is all very fascinating.
		
Click to expand...

This is so often the case though. I remember working in polo for a couple of years, after I had worked in flat racing, and we got several 3 year olds from Ascot sales one day. They came home in the lorry, I unloaded them, jumped on one in headcollar, bareback, grabbed the other 2 and rode and lead them to a field 2 miles away. I never thought about it, I just did it because that is what we did everyday with the polo ponies! They were so astonished they behaved perfectly!

I recently sent my 4 year old away to be broken because last year when I broke her at the end of the summer, the first time I put my leg on she did airs above the ground! I rode through it and rode her away for a fortnight, but then turned her away to mature for the winter.  I warned the girl who I sent her to, she hopped on straight away, mare was as good as gold, never even put her back up!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 May 2015)

Soooooooooooooo excited, had a message.  Come and see Ted on Wednesday and bring the camera.  Can't wait !


----------



## gunnergundog (10 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Soooooooooooooo excited, had a message.  Come and see Ted on Wednesday and bring the camera.  Can't wait !
		
Click to expand...

Ha!  Just wait until it's 'come and see Ted & bring your hard hat!!'


----------



## gunnergundog (10 May 2015)

double posted for some reason best known to the computer!


----------



## Cobbytype (10 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Absolutely right again. It was summed up at the assessment.  I expect the horse to be difficult, they expect him to behave.  It is all very fascinating.
		
Click to expand...

I remember a story from years back regarding a 'killer' horse, whom was fine to ride, but deadly dangerous in the stable, particularly with rugging, which had to be done outside and carefully! Said horse went away for training and due to crossed wires, the trainer wasn't informed about the horse's stable manners... You've guessed it, the horse was no problem in the stable, no problem with rugging and the trainer was amazed when he belatedly heard about the horse's 'previous'


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 May 2015)

gunnergundog said:



			Ha!  Just wait until it's 'come and see Ted & bring your hard hat!!' 

Click to expand...

Now there is a sobering thought.  I was told to invest in a set of steps to put his bridle on when he comes home.

I assume it is because he is tall, not that I am fat and dumpy.


----------



## Caol Ila (10 May 2015)

Expectations are funny things.

At the Mark Rashid clinic I was just at, I was rabbiting on to Mark about my horse's crappy four beat canter, which has been a bugbear of ours for years.  During the conversation, I admitted that the horse does a three beat canter at liberty and with other riders, and I reckoned it was my lousy riding that was the problem.  We were worked at it, and Mark reckoned that I wasn't *actually* doing anything wrong riding-wise, other than expecting her to stagger in a four beat canter and worrying about it.  So we worked on changing the expectation, and a three beat canter appeared.  Amazing.


----------



## OldNag (10 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Soooooooooooooo excited, had a message.  Come and see Ted on Wednesday and bring the camera.  Can't wait !
		
Click to expand...

Oooh - we want pictures 

Has Ted not written home yet, I thought they were allowed to write a weekly letter on Sundays, after prep and before attacking their tuck boxes?


----------



## Adopter (10 May 2015)

What exciting  news,  look forward to hearing about your visit on Wednesday!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 May 2015)

OldNag said:



			Oooh - we want pictures 

Has Ted not written home yet, I thought they were allowed to write a weekly letter on Sundays, after prep and before attacking their tuck boxes?
		
Click to expand...

He can after the first two weeks have passed.  I think he signed the secrecy act.  I do know he had yesterday off because his mentors took their own colt competing, judging by the amount of sashes accumulated they had a good day.

It is Adorable Alice's fourth birthday today and she is having a muzzle, gift wrapped of course.  She has started work again after her accident and yesterday we leant over her.  I am sourcing a lightweight crash test dummy for next weekend.  Her temperament is just amazing.  I do have to be careful about negativity with her because like Coal Ila mentioned above expectation is a powerful thing.  It is easy to think she is going to react like Ted and be too careful.  That ruddy carthorse has a lot to account for !

Right I need to get going, hopefully everything is where it should be this morning unlike Saturday.  Martha did her own version of The Great Escape by tunnelling into and through a 15' wide hedge.  She is in season and the tiny pony she could see in the distance was too tempting.  It took 6 rails and 3 posts to rectify yesterday and neither of us were popular.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 May 2015)

Well my visit to see Ted in Borstal was just fabulous.  Not only is he pig proof he is also train proof, his field is on the main line and above the level of his field, he didn't lift his head as they shot past him.







He was caught, led in tacked up and mounted.  I fought back the tears !


----------



## Fun Times (13 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Well my visit to see Ted in Borstal was just fabulous.  Not only is he pig proof he is also train proof, his field is on the main line and above the level of his field, he didn't lift his head as they shot past him.







He was caught, led in tacked up and mounted.  I fought back the tears !












Click to expand...

Super Ted!!1


----------



## coffeeandabagel (13 May 2015)

What a magical day for you. Lovely pics. You chose well when you sent him there.


----------



## Gazen (13 May 2015)

He looks nice and relaxed in those photos and truly stunning.


----------



## Regandal (13 May 2015)

Yeeeeessssss!!!!!  I've waited all day for this!  I hoped he would be backed!  He's a smart cookie.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 May 2015)

I am so chuffed, this is week 3 of him being with them.  He is really pleasing them with his attitude and willingness.  If he gets unsure he stays put and gives himself time to process.  This evening his rider did rising trot whilst Ted stood still, not something I would have thought about but after the initial 'why are you bouncing on me' glance backwards Ted just accepted it.  So when he gets to the trotting stage any movement from the rider won't bother him.

I came away realising even more than before just how individual horses are and how critical it is to be able to understand their needs.  The text book is out of the window for Ted, he is being ridden before long lining and no lunging will be done at all until he is a lot older.


----------



## Highlands (13 May 2015)

The breakers came over to mine last autumn and proceed to back my baby in the field no pressure! They restarted her in jan before I sent her away! She's brilliant! Breakers also have 4 horses with me to eat my grass in return for helping me exercise her!


----------



## Hetsmum (13 May 2015)

Wow he looks so happy.  So pleased for you!  I bet that little dream  doesn't seem so impossible now


----------



## Adopter (13 May 2015)

Thank you for sharing your exciting update, Ted is looking good and what progress in three weeks.

Good news that he likes to work things out, he might surprise you yet and enjoy dressage!


----------



## Sven (14 May 2015)




----------



## Jinx94 (14 May 2015)

He looks fantastic AA!! Really love reading your updates, and very excited for when we get that dressage report  xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 May 2015)

coffeeandabagel said:



			What a magical day for you. Lovely pics. You chose well when you sent him there.
		
Click to expand...

It was a magical day for a couple of reasons, I finally admitted I am having a few mental issues concerning the breast cancer and attended a day long workshop to try to address the problems.  I walked out of the training/counselling session feeling very relieved and pleased that I attended and I am normal !  Going to see Ted in the evening just made the day perfect.


----------



## dianchi (14 May 2015)

I think it's well done alround!

Ted is being such a grown up for you! And I do think that mental projection makes a massive impact (good and bad) and learning to have expectations of positive outcome is a great tool.

It takes a lot to ask for help- after that it's all easy.

Chin up and kick on lovely x


----------



## ester (14 May 2015)

Well done you for going to the workshop 

and maybe you can stop worrying about Ted quite so much now too .


----------



## D66 (14 May 2015)

Little things we do can have a big effect.  Ted is gorgeous.


----------



## Annagain (14 May 2015)

Fab news all round. Well done Ted and well done you.


----------



## buddylove (14 May 2015)

Well done to all, what a positive day! Onwards and upwards (dig out those steps) &#128521;


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 May 2015)

buddylove said:



			Well done to all, what a positive day! Onwards and upwards (dig out those steps) &#55357;&#56841;
		
Click to expand...

The step the breakers use is called the naughty step, I remember Ted spending a lot of time on the naughty step at home !

Ted remains awkward around his ears if you stand on the floor, get on the step and he is a different horse.  Head goes down, ear cuddling is enjoyed and the bridle goes on easily.  The breakers keep telling me how intelligent the horse is, shameful I have spent 2 years convinced he was the thickest equine I have ever dealt with.  He is actually far from thick as the step business shows.

I was very surprised to see them mount him off the floor yesterday.  I need a large block and tackle to get me on board and wouldn't be the biggest fan of mounting from the ground, given the twist on the saddle and back.  Their view was there is a lot of things that are less than ideal but Ted has to accept them even if he is never mounted off the floor again, he is able to cope with it.  Fair comment really !  They also do a lot of patting and thumping the top of his quarters whilst on board - fab I thought, at least when I do a beached whale effort of dismounting and kick him on the way down he will not go into orbit !

There might be a few pictures of Alice at the weekend, all being well she will be sat on.  Can't let Ted advance without her, she will sulk.  There is a nice show in July with novice cob classes, they could compete against one another, that would be fun, just imagine the name calling across the ring, Alice would be calling him a furry fart and Ted would be calling her fat bird.  Sadly I am judging so things might be biased !


----------



## Annagain (14 May 2015)

Genuine question - are they allowed to enter if you're judging? I used to show my Sec D about 20 years ago and thought then that any horses owned by the judge weren't allowed to be in that class?


----------



## sandi_84 (14 May 2015)

Oh how wonderful!  Aw go Ted!  So pleased for you, he's just lovely! 

I always look forward to a Ted update, I even mentioned him to the MIL the other weekend as one of my favorites, wondering how he was getting on at "Big School"


----------



## teacups (14 May 2015)

So much news! I am amazed about Ted. These people must be worth every penny, I'd say. Just fantastic to read about his progress - what a relief, too. Has OH seen him? 

Happy birthday to Alice - think I'd thump anyone if they gave me a muzzle though <g> - and as for Martha's hedge-tunneling...wow. 
Also very impressed by you attending that course: takes quite a bit to even put yourself forward for something like that. Sounds as though it was good.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 May 2015)

annagain said:



			Genuine question - are they allowed to enter if you're judging? I used to show my Sec D about 20 years ago and thought then that any horses owned by the judge weren't allowed to be in that class?
		
Click to expand...

No !! annagain I was joking.  Even if I sold them/loaned/leased them they could not compete in a class I was judging.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 May 2015)

teacups said:



			So much news! I am amazed about Ted. These people must be worth every penny, I'd say. Just fantastic to read about his progress - what a relief, too. Has OH seen him? 

Happy birthday to Alice - think I'd thump anyone if they gave me a muzzle though <g> - and as for Martha's hedge-tunneling...wow. 
Also very impressed by you attending that course: takes quite a bit to even put yourself forward for something like that. Sounds as though it was good.
		
Click to expand...

The course was brilliant, I have never spoken to a mental health specialist and having an insight into how the mind works was fascinating.  I kept it all together until we talked about how the horses kept me going and the occasional ride during chemo, the look on the lovely lady's face was a picture.

Husband was with me last night and was like a proud parent when he saw Ted.


----------



## Annagain (14 May 2015)

Ah, it's so difficult sometimes to judge without hearing tone etc!  
I'm quite sarky in real life but don't risk it on here in case people don't get it when they read.


----------



## joulsey (14 May 2015)

Wow he looks great, you must be so pleased! Lovely lovely post !


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 May 2015)

annagain said:



			Ah, it's so difficult sometimes to judge without hearing tone etc!  
I'm quite sarky in real life but don't risk it on here in case people don't get it when they read.
		
Click to expand...

Very good point.  If Ted and Alice competed with me as judge they would give the game away anyway, Alice would be screaming 'mummy mummy keep that ecking cart horse away from me' and Ted would rush over for a kiss off me, fail to stop in time, mow me flat and step on my posh hat.

Occasionally you will see a conflict of interest in judging, most often at championship level where a horse has been judged and won in qualifiers only to find the championship judge bred, produced or sold the horse at some point.  Very frustrating situation for an owner.


----------



## misskk88 (14 May 2015)

Caol Ila said:



			Expectations are funny things.
		
Click to expand...

This is SO true. 

Friend finds her mare hard work to handle, stressy and a bit of a pain at times. Horse tends to be a stresshead type, who lacks a few manners, but I have no issues handling her or with her misbehaving badly (although have no particular extra experience!!). Only difference is our approach and attitude towards her. I expect her to behave and give her an opportunity to do so. Everything is done in a calm, slow and  'listen and work it out' type manner, which she very much respects. Friends expects her to be fidgety and unpleasant, and so that is what she seems to get. I feel awful when I say 'Your horse has been fine this weekend!' when I look after her whilst she is away, plus I actually find her quite sweet when she is given a chance to work things out!

AA- I have popped in and out of this post occasionally, but never commented. Ted looks like he will make a very lovely grown up horsey. I hope he brings you lots of joy on his return, and less bruises and frustrations!

ETA- Just read you had your first meeting with a counsellor. Amazing how much insight they can give you, and how normal they can make you feel. Some of them are very special people with the work they do, so glad to read you actually enjoyed it and long may the positivity continue


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 May 2015)

Ted has been given his Ipad back so he can read Carl Hesters dressage books.  Sadly this means contact with the outside world and Alice has received an email.

My Darling Alice, you must help me for I have been kidnapped, disfigured and sat on. I need MI5 and fast.

My lager shandy was spiked and I was bundled into a get away ambulance.  I am in a secret location and they removed my compass so there is no hope of tunnelling home, in fact I was strip searched which was so embarrassing.  You must tell MI5 that I am in a field by a rail track so they can find me by train or aeroplane.  Tell them Mum will pay a ransom.

Love from Ted.

Now Alice is busy herself at the moment and the reply quite possibly won't impress Ted.

Hello my furry farting fool,

You can stay where you are, I get all of Mum's attention now and my education is improving daily.  I scored a nine in last nights lesson, bet you can't trot like me.  Mum told me I have better paces then you and I am incredibly balanced for my age.  Let's face it Ted you are unbalanced in more ways than one.  Look at my picture Ted, when my legs are shaved and Mum stops hacking my mane off with the kitchen scissors I am going to be gorgeous.

Your ever tolerant Alice xx


----------



## Luci07 (16 May 2015)

I love this thread. Some things are eye opening as well.  I had a horse who would be an idiot on the way back so I had to be aware. Friend rode him, he came home on a long rein very relaxed. I rode my friends horse (same friend) who was prone to bucking and tanking with her. Never did it with me. If I felt him start to coil up I would push him on. Different expectations. So glad you saw a councillor and you must be amazed at how much this has helped you. Don't best yourself up too much about Ted..we are all capable of getting too close to our horses and you have had such a lot to deal with. Ted, has, with the best will in the world, thrown quite a few curve balls at you as well so it's not totally one sided!


----------



## OldNag (16 May 2015)

Yed and Alice  really are coming  on in leaps and bounds (hopefully  not too many leaps though!).
 How much longer will Ted be at boarding school?  He is going to be one heck of a cool dude


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 May 2015)

OldNag said:



			Yed and Alice  really are coming  on in leaps and bounds (hopefully  not too many leaps though!).
 How much longer will Ted be at boarding school?  He is going to be one heck of a cool dude 

Click to expand...

A long time yet, he cannot come back until he is safe for me.  Common sense is telling me to find a home for him.  Husband will leave if Ted leaves.  Do I need three ridden horses at my age ! I need a lottery win and empty days to devote to the horses.  Dream on.


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 May 2015)

It's all in the ears!

Ted and Alice both look so relaxed but attentive. AA, thanks for these fabulous updates. The bit about differing expectations rings so very true to me, too .


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 May 2015)

Watch out Ted she is catching you up.

Heaven help us all when it comes to hacking out together, it will be like St. Trinians.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 May 2015)

Wowee look at them both, just fab!
x x


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 May 2015)

Borstal report in, with a video that I can't get onto here sadly.

He is hacking out, going first or last without issue and is happy with cars, motorbikes, push bikes, joggers, dogs and cows.  Other horses don't bother him either.  He loves his hacking and his breakers are rather fond of him.

Alice is now trailing in his wake.  Her lessons are going ok but she is not comfortable in her mouth even in just a straight nathe. Time to wedge her in the stocks and get the gag on I guess.


----------



## Adopter (21 May 2015)

Wow, Ted is making progress!  Great news about both of them.


----------



## Hetsmum (22 May 2015)

Ted is going to become even more of a superstar!  Poor Alice............it's the D time   .  I am proud of Ted and I have never even met him!     x


----------



## teacups (23 May 2015)

Ted...the teacher's pet?!? 
Do hope you didn't say anything silly to anyone like 'I'll eat my hat if they get him to do x', or at least pray that they didn't record you saying it.

If Alice bet her pocket money she has probably lost the lot. Maybe she is not uncomfortable in her mouth but doing an ' I swallowed a wasp' face every time she is reminded of Ted's progress. <g>


----------



## View (23 May 2015)

Aw, so good to hear that Ted is making great progress.  Alice is probably in a state of shock having read his report card and a bit off balance, hence apparent lack of progress.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 May 2015)

It has been quite a day in Ted and Alice land.

Alice was given a stiff gin and when she was suitably three sheets to the wind, her mouth was winched open and inspected.  A few points and a lot of changes going on in there, she was made more comfortable and whilst she was away with the fairies we shaved her legs, armpits, belly and bikini line, plus her beard.  She scrubbed up nicely.







Then a trip over to see Ted, who is no longer allowed to be called The Twit or feral.  In fact he is now officially Super Ted.

The boy hacks, with a mate but needs no lead, he coped with everything nicely, including the canal bridge and a huge tractor.














Then he moved yards, took a few minutes of investigating the ramp but walked on and travelled the 20 minutes well.







I think the furry farting fool is growing up into a stunningly handsome horse.  Undecided about trimming him up or leaving him traditional, what do you think.


----------



## Regandal (23 May 2015)

AA, your babies look amazing.  All grown up, or almost! I'd trim Ted, as I'm not keen on too much hair.


----------



## Cobbytype (23 May 2015)

Yes, I like it, the shape, the colour, everything - have you got one in a smaller size please? 

I'd leave Lord Ted as is - his feathers look nice and silky, so won't take too much sprucing up for the beauty parades.


----------



## OldNag (23 May 2015)

Lovely update? SuperTed is gorgeous  as is, I would leave him hairy.


----------



## Nessa4 (23 May 2015)

I, too, am in the leave him hairy camp.  Pig oil and sulphur will stop the mud sticking in winter. (As you will undoubtedly be aware, sorry!)

ETA - both are looking absolutely fab and a complete credit to you.  Have been following this thread from the outset and get seriously over-excited when there is an update!!!  You are such an inspiration!


----------



## sandi_84 (23 May 2015)

I am so in love with Ted but I think Alice is looking absolutely lovely after her trip to the beauty salon


----------



## Jinx94 (24 May 2015)

AA they look phenomenal!! I can't believe how grown up they look!! Both are absolute stunners


----------



## buddylove (24 May 2015)

They both look amazing. I can't  believe how grown up and confident Ted looks, presence by the bucketful!
The temptation to get the clippers out would be too strong for me I'm afraid, take it all off!


----------



## Luci07 (24 May 2015)

Why not get a conformation shot of Ted and see if someone here can photoshop to see what he would look like with no feathers etc. That way you can see what you prefer?


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 May 2015)

haven't looked in here for a while and both neddies look fab. I am VERY impressed with how brave ted is being.....he has come along way from your first posts......this post is such fun to read, im sure there is a book in there somewhere, how about it??


----------



## Regandal (24 May 2015)

Luci07 said:



			Why not get a conformation shot of Ted and see if someone here can photoshop to see what he would look like with no feathers etc. That way you can see what you prefer?
		
Click to expand...

That is a brilliant idea!


----------



## Clare85 (24 May 2015)

Just caught up with all the news! They're both looking fabulous AA, you must be so pleased and proud! How lovely that Ted seems to have been transformed and what a brave, grown up boy he is. Alice really is gorgeous! Looking forward to further updates


----------



## Adopter (24 May 2015)

AA they both look fabulous!  You can certainly did well when you smuggled Ted in!  Alice is looking really smart after her beauty treatment, and Ted is so handsome what fun you are going to have with them both.


----------



## ozpoz (25 May 2015)

They are both looking wonderful!


----------



## Hetsmum (26 May 2015)

Just caught up to see Super Ted (!) and Alice. Both looking wonderful.  I would leave Ted natural.  The feathers are nice and silky and why make more work for yourself?  He is going to scrub up so well!  All grown up now xxxx


----------



## asommerville (26 May 2015)

beautiful what a great job you have done with them!  I would trim him - not a fan of hair


----------



## Mince Pie (26 May 2015)

I'm not sure he has enough feather, but would be a shame to lose that forlock - he looks so handsome in the hacking photos. Well done to both of them, they are looking great!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (26 May 2015)

Have spent the last 2 days avidly reading through this thread. My little girl died 6 weeks ago and I can honestly say that nothing has made me smile like this thread 
Ted is absolutely gorgeous, my dream horse bless him. You have done an awesome job, you should be incredibly proud of yourself.
I did laugh about Ted being very clever though...my own horse appears as thick as two short planks also but his breakers assure me he is highly intelligent lol. Mine is a Friesian x Warm blood though. Xxxxc


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 May 2015)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Have spent the last 2 days avidly reading through this thread. My little girl died 6 weeks ago and I can honestly say that nothing has made me smile like this thread 
Ted is absolutely gorgeous, my dream horse bless him. You have done an awesome job, you should be incredibly proud of yourself.
I did laugh about Ted being very clever though...my own horse appears as thick as two short planks also but his breakers assure me he is highly intelligent lol. Mine is a Friesian x Warm blood though. Xxxxc
		
Click to expand...

I am so pleased my random ramblings have made you smile SLH, I read your post and did respond, you are a brave lady and my heart goes out to you.  I notice you are in Shropshire, maybe one day in the future, when you feel like a little trip out you should come over the border into Worcestershire and meet Ted.  Leave it until towards the end of the summer and you could ride him.

I have just heard from the breakers and Ted has blotted his copybook.


----------



## buddylove (27 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have just heard from the breakers and Ted has blotted his copybook.
		
Click to expand...

Go on,  what's he done?!


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 May 2015)

Truly stunning creatures. Get the boy stripped and shaved - he will transform all over again &#128515;

AA, how goes the wonderful Martha?


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 May 2015)

buddylove said:



			Go on,  what's he done?!
		
Click to expand...

Refused to be caught big time.  He has moved from his individual paddock into a larger plot with another 4 year old.  His individual plot had friends either side and the main London railway line at the bottom so he is now train proof.  His new paddock in alongside the A449 so   he now views artic's etc.

Last night he decided he was on strike and led them a merry dance which ended up with him being cornered.  Thankfully once caught he behaved perfectly and was ridden on the main road, taking the evening traffic without issue.

Maybe he overheard me the evening before joking about a £20 bet that was wagered about Ted jumping cavaletti by the end of the week!  I can see the next shopping trip being for a field safe headcollar.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 May 2015)

Mongoose11 said:



			Truly stunning creatures. Get the boy stripped and shaved - he will transform all over again &#55357;&#56835;

AA, how goes the wonderful Martha?
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I am not a fan of hairy jobs, Martha is a fur ball if left to her own devices so I keep her clipped all year round. She is a little rotund at the moment, horse like owner!

I can imagine Ted, clipped out, covered in rippling muscle and stood at the meet with a gentleman in a scarlet coat and topper.


----------



## Mongoose11 (27 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I agree, I am not a fan of hairy jobs, Martha is a fur ball if left to her own devices so I keep her clipped all year round. She is a little rotund at the moment, horse like owner!

I can imagine Ted, clipped out, covered in rippling muscle and stood at the meet with a gentleman in a scarlet coat and topper.
		
Click to expand...

I have to clip mine all year round too otherwise she sweats just standing still! 

Yes on the Ted front, exactly that. He is going to be remarkable just like all of yours. How do you do it, woman?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I can imagine Ted, clipped out, covered in rippling muscle and stood at the meet with a gentleman in a scarlet coat and topper.
		
Click to expand...


I'm sure he will look gorgeous, with his mane and tail neatly plaited and his feather smartly combed.  I would certainly leave the feather on - it is there for protection and as you said yourself in a previous thread he is a vanner type.  Better imo to recognise that such a horse can make a very good job of carrying a man out hunting, whilst not pretending to be something it's not.

He sounds to be doing very well, building on his previous education - Well done to all concerned!


----------



## Annagain (27 May 2015)

I'd whip it all off asap. That way there's time for it to grow back before he starts going out and about properly if you don't like it. That's of course if he'll let you


----------



## buddylove (27 May 2015)

Naughty Ted,  got to keep those human's on their toes though! 
Pulled, plaited,  and a clean pair of heels is my two pennorth.  Nice and neat for his stressage debut &#128521;


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (27 May 2015)

I haven't commented before but I've been following this thread for a while and I have to say Ted is looking amazing - although I agree that he'd look better with no feather!


----------



## joulsey (27 May 2015)

He looks absolutely marvellous!


----------



## OldNag (27 May 2015)

Norty Ted but it's hard not to laugh!  

I have one who when she decides not to be caught, is a right pain. She's only 12.2 so can turn on a sixpence as well. She doesn't run off, just makes sure she is going slightly faster than whoever is trying to catch her. The Fieldsafe is my friend  

Still voting for keeping him "as nature intended".  Even for stressage.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am so pleased my random ramblings have made you smile SLH, I read your post and did respond, you are a brave lady and my heart goes out to you.  I notice you are in Shropshire, maybe one day in the future, when you feel like a little trip out you should come over the border into Worcestershire and meet Ted.  Leave it until towards the end of the summer and you could ride him.
		
Click to expand...

That would be awesome lol. Would love me meet him, will come with big pockets 

I'm a voter for leaving his gorgeous feather etc well alone


----------



## Merrymoles (27 May 2015)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			That would be awesome lol. Would love me meet him, will come with big pockets 

I'm a voter for leaving his gorgeous feather etc well alone 

Click to expand...

What a lovely invite! I do hope you two can get together - SLH it would be awesome and you can give us all a "unbiased" update


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 May 2015)

An update from the breakers.  All privileges removed including his friend and his large paddock.  Head collar on, severe talking to and a tin opener as a present.  I am assured they make tins big enough to get Ted in.


----------



## dianchi (27 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			An update from the breakers.  All privileges removed including his friend and his large paddock.  Head collar on, severe talking to and a tin opener as a present.  I am assured they make tins big enough to get Ted in.
		
Click to expand...

Uh oh naughty ted! You should have lent them Martha she would have sorted him out!


----------



## Hetsmum (27 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			An update from the breakers.  All privileges removed including his friend and his large paddock.  Head collar on, severe talking to and a tin opener as a present.  I am assured they make tins big enough to get Ted in.
		
Click to expand...

   Ooops!


----------



## OldNag (27 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			An update from the breakers.  All privileges removed including his friend and his large paddock.  Head collar on, severe talking to and a tin opener as a present.  I am assured they make tins big enough to get Ted in.
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh no is he on report?  Naughty boy


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 May 2015)

Anybody got John Whittakers number, Ted is doing cross poles.


----------



## Regandal (28 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Anybody got John Whittakers number, Ted is doing cross poles.
		
Click to expand...

The lecture worked then.  Think how more aerodynamic he would be without all that hair.........!  (itchy fingers)


----------



## Regandal (28 May 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Anybody got John Whittakers number, Ted is doing cross poles.
		
Click to expand...

The lecture worked then.  Think how more aerodynamic he would be without all that hair.........!  (itchy fingers)


----------



## OldNag (28 May 2015)

Regandal said:



			The lecture worked then.  Think how more aerodynamic he would be without all that hair.........!  (itchy fingers)
		
Click to expand...

Nooooo. think of the feather as an equivalent to the flaps on an aeroplane wing  

You know it's no use mentioning crosspoles without pictures!  Photos, we need photos!


----------



## Hetsmum (28 May 2015)

AA you need a word with Hovis about the power of the feathers when it comes to jumping!  Have you not seen the polo shirts now available?  "Powered by feathers since 2007"


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 May 2015)

Awww can't wait to see what that registers on the Ricter Scale


----------



## Highlands (29 May 2015)

Was very impressed with his cross poles, saw it on FB!


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 May 2015)

Highlands said:



			Was very impressed with his cross poles, saw it on FB!
		
Click to expand...

You mean that there are pictures out there of Ted leaving the ground and they've not yet been posted on here?

*Stamps foot impatiently waiting for pics*

Also, whilst I'd normally go for the fully trimmed, hogged and clipped look, (which I think Ted would carry off very well),  somehow Ted looks so good as a traditional so I would be very tempted to leave him hairy. He is awesomely eye-catching.

Has Hovis been in touch with him lately  ?


----------



## amaia (29 May 2015)

Aww he's beautiful! He looks a lovely type x


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 May 2015)

We are just off to see the furry fool.  Camera at the ready.  Hopefully the weather calms down, we have had some rain and wind here.  I young friend exercised the barge horse this morning for me and returned looking like they had upended in a lake.  I made OH return her to her parents I was so ashamed of the state of her !  Barge horse is drip drying in my precious thermatex, it will be curtains if she has eaten it.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 May 2015)

**ahem**...pics?????


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 May 2015)

Bright spark here had a flat camera battery, brain dead me.  

Just two pictures from the first moments of ridden work, traffic training.  That mane is a mess.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 May 2015)

Smashing chap, looking v grown up  :cool3:


----------



## OldNag (29 May 2015)

Lovely pics - he gets gorgeouser and gorgeouser. But where are the jumping ones though?


----------



## Caol Ila (29 May 2015)

He's stunning.  Is he Shire-cross or full Shire?


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 May 2015)

Caol Ila said:



			He's stunning.  Is he Shire-cross or full Shire?
		
Click to expand...

Half bred, sire is a tall coloured vanner and dam a pure Shire, he has followed his mum in everything including the sharpness.


----------



## Caol Ila (29 May 2015)

Yeah, my Shire-TB is no slouch, even at 22.  Some years ago, after the fireworks and silliness of her misspent youth, she and I came to an understanding; she is generally very well behaved and a lovely ride. Hopefully Ted will get there.  He seems well on the way.

That said, I was p$$ing myself when I heard that a fellow livery, who had overhorsed herself and was searching for a really quiet horse, had stated that if my horse were a bit shorter, she would make me an offer.  She ain't as quiet as she looks, but I took it as a compliment that I can make her seem that way.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 May 2015)

I am completely and utterly in love..!!! He is stunning!!!!


----------



## Arthur-Badger-And Me (30 May 2015)

He is such a little stunner  I love him, he is so super duper beautiful!


----------



## Molly'sMama (30 May 2015)

Look at the difference between the first photo posted, andthe most recent.











Amazing, all credit to you AA


----------



## Arthur-Badger-And Me (30 May 2015)

He looks magnificent! Can't get over how beautiful he is  I love the little white patch on his hip/bum. He looks like such a lovely boy!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2015)

Molly'sMama said:



			Look at the difference between the first photo posted, andthe most recent.











Amazing, all credit to you AA
		
Click to expand...

You are very kind but it is a team effort that has kept me, him and the others going.  I look at the early pictures and the now pictures and remember my thoughts on the day he landed with me.  Standing there with a terrified and rather large hunk of horseflesh who refused point blank to unload and needed veterinary assistance to get him off the lorry.  My dearest friend and vet telling me the horse was going to be a special one, as she sedated him and gave instructions to pick him up and carry him down the ramp.

Three years have flown by and sure enough he has turned into quite a handsome cart horse.  I have forgiven him the multiple times he has trodden on me, tried, quite successfully at times to remove several of my fingers in a panic session, sprayed me in **** and made me cry in frustration.  I still smile when I remember sitting in my chair with him dribbling on my bald head when I was so ill all I could do was sit and watch the horses, despite being a twit he knew something was wrong and managed to be careful.  

I had a long chat with his breakers last night and thoughts at the moment are to carry on with the slow and gradual education with the hope Ted will do a few mornings with hounds in the autumn.  Then he comes home to be turned away for the winter, not ignored as such, tacked and got on at the weekends, but generally allowed to grow on again, he is not four until the end of June this year and although willing and enjoying what he is doing there is no way he can be rushed or any assumptions made with him.

I have to lose weight and get fitter to be capable of riding him.  My confidence is far better when I feel fitter and confidence is key with Ted, if I have a meltdown on him it is guaranteed he will have a bigger one !  The breakers are teaching Ted to accept having someone slide down his shoulder slowly during the dismounting procedure.  They just spring off him, my spring is bust and I slither off and land in a groaning heap.  Husband has been given orders to built a large block that I can use to get off onto.  Maybe I should ask the breakers to teach the creature to kneel down like camels do ?

Thank you for the good wishes and encouragement.


----------



## D66 (30 May 2015)

He is looking fabulous.  Can you not teach him to pull logs or, I'll whisper it, a cart, so he can be useful round the farm?


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2015)

Digger66 said:



			He is looking fabulous.  Can you not teach him to pull logs or, I'll whisper it, a cart, so he can be useful round the farm?
		
Click to expand...

He was very nearly sent to be broken to harness before saddle, so yes it is a possibility.  I would like to drive him, our lanes are reasonably quiet but not sure quiet enough to drive around.


----------



## MyBoyChe (30 May 2015)

I dont think Ive commented on this thread before but I just wanted to say 2 things.  Ted is stunning, absolutely my type of horse, and secondly, how nice it is to follow the story of a horse being taken through all the stages of learning, no rushing, no shortcuts and listening to what he is telling you.  I dont have the confidence to bring on a youngster or the funds to pay someone to do it properly.  I do have the sense to realise the fact though and have bought a horse  (well a large pony actually) that has already been educated properly.  I can tell hes been educated and handled properly because if I treat him firmly and fairly he does as he is asked, he is a highland so very strong and would easily be able to walk all over me, literally.  He doesnt though, he has manners and a beautiful nature.  If I explain what I need him to do, he will do it willingly.  Going forward, whatever Ted does and whether he stays with you or not (I dont know the whole story and what plans you may have) he will be the most lovely horse for someone, well educated and polite, in a big horse, essential!   A lovely story to follow x


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 May 2015)

'He must be safe in traffic' was my final comment when the furry fool was kidnapped a month ago.  For a horse that is frightened of his own shadow, it was an almost glib comment.

Today he tackled the A449, an incredibly busy, even on a Sunday, main road that feeds the M5.  He has been stood outside watching the traffic a few times and today it was a big ask to hack on it.  With his wingman Parker as back up I watched Ted go out into the traffic.  Within minutes I wanted to run into the road and scream at the traffic that they were all a load of idiots.  Absolutely no sense was shown by most of the motorists, some skimming under the stirrup irons, some flying past at 50 plus mph.

Apparently this is normal and never changes.  I realised that the two busy hours I have at home on our lanes, morning and evening, pales into total insignificance. 

Ted soon walked past his wingman and led confidently, he had a little peep at the double yellow lines, we don't have them at home ! and thought the yellow 'BUS STOP' written on the road was a tad suspicious. When we arrived back at the yard I was in need of a large gin and a sit down.  I was only watching !

Ted's girlfriend Little Alice has been backed now and is being ridden on the lunge, we have some steering and she is going forwards off the leg. Today was day 5 and she decided she was footsore and threw a sickie.

Waiting for a gap in the traffic and posing for the camera.







Pesky double yellows







Leading his wingman, they turned right across the traffic and a dog hurled itself at the fencing, Ted ignored it. I could be  one of the dreadful proud mothers just now !


----------



## View (31 May 2015)

Oh wow, doesn't he look fabulous.

It's wonderful to read about your youngsters being brought on at the right pace for each of them, with the right approach for each of them.

True horsemanship.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 May 2015)

View said:



			Oh wow, doesn't he look fabulous.

It's wonderful to read about your youngsters being brought on at the right pace for each of them, with the right approach for each of them.

True horsemanship.
		
Click to expand...

I am no horseman, just prepared to listen and learn. With Ted there is no chance to go quickly, he would just panic and disappear over the horizon.  Alice would simply dump her ample bottom on the floor and refuse to move, I swear she is on a meter and the 50 pence soon runs out.


----------



## Tern (31 May 2015)

Wow! I need this guy to sort out my moose of a Welsh D's traffic problem. 

Ted is looking fabulous as always!


----------



## patchypony (31 May 2015)

My word doesn't he look good!


----------



## Hetsmum (31 May 2015)

He looks amazing AA!  Such a lovely looking horse!  All grown up now too


----------



## Highlands (31 May 2015)

Tern said:



			Wow! I need this guy to sort out my moose of a Welsh D's traffic problem. 

Ted is looking fabulous as always!
		
Click to expand...

He's brill! I have three horses of his with me in return for some time riding my baby!


----------



## Highlands (31 May 2015)

AA what a brillant picture! Ted seems to have found his niche! The boys love him and they do drive too!


----------



## OldNag (31 May 2015)

You must be so proud, AA.  Ted is a complete credit to you.  I love reading your updates and look forward to hearing more Tales of Ted


----------



## JDH01 (31 May 2015)

Absolutely brilliant, I have followed at a distance for ages.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (1 June 2015)

Wow Ted is looking awesome 
Such a super brave boy...gives me hope for my idiot out on the roads


----------



## Carefreegirl (1 June 2015)

:biggrin3: blinkin fanbloody tastic !


----------



## lawa (1 June 2015)

Omg I am their in that traffic Jam and saw ted out and about! He looks amazing and i would get the clippers whirling at the ready! if he ever needs someone to feed him carrotts and teach him a few more naughty schoolbiy tricks let me know!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 June 2015)

lawa said:



			Omg I am their in that traffic Jam and saw ted out and about! He looks amazing and i would get the clippers whirling at the ready! if he ever needs someone to feed him carrotts and teach him a few more naughty schoolbiy tricks let me know!
		
Click to expand...

You must have been the only sensible driver, most were unbelievable.

No tricks please, he is full of them !  he is being lunged this week, could be interesting, I had 2 accidents on the lunge with him, but then again Ted adores and trusts David so he well probably be perfect.


----------



## View (2 June 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am no horseman, just prepared to listen and learn.
		
Click to expand...

As do all horsemen.  And you find the right method for each horse (whether with you, or finding the person for the right stage).  Recognising that we are not a good match for a horse at any particular stage is also something that those who listen to the horse do.  Recognising that we can always learn is another skill of those that are good with horses.

Passing on your knowledge, assisting others.  I could go on - but we may have to agree to disagree on this one: your ability and empathy comes through, along with your humanity


----------



## Nessa4 (2 June 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am no horseman, just prepared to listen and learn. With Ted there is no chance to go quickly, he would just panic and disappear over the horizon.  Alice would simply dump her ample bottom on the floor and refuse to move, I swear she is on a meter and the 50 pence soon runs out.
		
Click to expand...

Is that not the definition of a horseman (or part of it anyway) not only do you listen and learn from others, but also (probably more importantly) you listen to, and learn from the most important one - THE HORSE.  You recognise the need for a slow steady progress, and work accordingly, far too many would be unwilling or unable to do that and as a result would have destroyed him.  Trust me you ARE a horseman!!!!


----------



## teacups (5 June 2015)

I can't believe how grown-up he looks!

How did the lunging go?


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 June 2015)

teacups said:



			I can't believe how grown-up he looks!

How did the lunging go?
		
Click to expand...

Started, farted, slipped up and fell just about sums it up.


----------



## Cobbytype (5 June 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Started, farted, slipped up and fell just about sums it up.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I think going around in circles is overrated anyway


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 June 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			Personally I think going around in circles is overrated anyway

Click to expand...

So did Ted !


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 June 2015)

No more designer stubble for Ted.

A lovely morning at equine borstal today.  Ted tackled his first circular hack, leading nearly all the way and just loving his work.


----------



## PorkChop (6 June 2015)

Lovely to see Ted being very grown up indeed, and very, very handsome


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 June 2015)

That's fantastic...just look how well he is coming on &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 June 2015)

There is a tiny possibility that he may make his first public appearance in a led heavy horse class at Hanbury Show in July.


----------



## Highlands (6 June 2015)

My baby will be at Hanbury too, Dave is showing her in the M&M for me!


----------



## Hetsmum (6 June 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			There is a tiny possibility that he may make his first public appearance in a led heavy horse class at Hanbury Show in July.
		
Click to expand...

Eeeek!  He looks magnificent AA!  Lunging is obviously not for REAL men..........


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 June 2015)

Ted has been useful, yes you read useful not useless !

On asking the daily question 'what has Ted been up to' I was bemused to hear the answer of " I have been teaching with him".  

Hardly the creature I would want to be taught on I thought, totally getting the wrong end of the stick as per normal in my case. 

 Ted was used as a sofa for the breaker to sit on whilst he taught another rider.  Ted was parked, handbrake on, in the middle of a field whilst another horse and rider had a lesson around him.  Apparently he took all the cantering around him quietly, just turning around when required and watching.  Then he did a few circles and shapes himself.  Maybe he could be a drum horse, they stand still a lot.

It is fascinating watching how the breaker is dealing with Ted, nothing is normal or out of a manual.  What a relief to have found the ideal person for Ted's strange personality.  Right back to work for me, I need a second job to fund the furry fool.  Wonder if there are any fat and fifty plus pole dancing jobs going.


----------



## JenHunt (9 June 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted has been useful, yes you read useful not useless !
..........
Maybe he could be a drum horse, they stand still a lot.
		
Click to expand...

funnily enough... we were talking about drum horses as band practice last night! 

we have suddenly gone from zero percussionists to 2 and a half. We had one player who used to play bass drum on the march but baritone the rest of the time who has had to give up blowing (fnaar, fnaar) and doesn't really want to play bass drum any more, we've been joined by another, and then one of the euphonium players has volunteered to play bass drum on the march... so now for a big marching job we have 2 spare percussionists. we were talking about what to do with them when the condustor asked me if my horse would let us hang two drums off him!!  as if!! Ron would run away the second the band started, nevermind the drums on his back!! I pointed out that we needed a drum horse  

so if Ted needs a home ever...


----------



## Hetsmum (9 June 2015)

Every day I fall a little bit more in love with Ted!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (10 June 2015)

Omg we NEED more pics!!!! I so love hearing about this boy &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 June 2015)

The furry fool is bust and on the sick.  Update to follow.


----------



## Merrymoles (12 June 2015)

Oh nooooo!


----------



## asommerville (12 June 2015)

Oh nooooo hope is something simple and he gets well soon


----------



## teacups (12 June 2015)

asommerville said:



			Oh nooooo hope is something simple and he gets well soon
		
Click to expand...

Same here! Is everyone sure he's not pulling a sickie to get out of a scheduled lunge lesson? <g>


----------



## JenHunt (12 June 2015)

oh no!! hope he's ok!

has he found an illicit stash of booze in the staffroom at boarding school and given himself his first hangover?


----------



## Jellibean (12 June 2015)

Aaaaaaaand DONE!!!

Over this week I have sat and read through this whole thread (obvoiusly not when I'm meant to be working... I never do that........)

I started off reading forgetting what year I was in and thinking you had just bought an 8 month old stunner and wondering how the thread had grown to 178 pages long in a matter of weeks.. wondering what is so special about this boy?!

I am not sitting with watery eyes.. I've literally laughed, cried, gasped, chocked, forgot to keep breathing at moments!

What a journey!  And what a credit he is to you now.  I've had my boy 14 years now, bought as an unruley 17hh 3 year old.  We've grown up together so I can understand your joy (and pain) over the years.

Good luck with him in the future.  I will watch with great respect.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 June 2015)

GILLB, You are not far from me, probably see you at SRC in the future.

Well Ted was going nicely but over the last couple of days he is finding working on the left rein is troubling him.  He is curling his neck and poll, not going forwards and blocking through his shoulder.

Even though it was obvious all was not well last night, I was still pleased with him.  He was doing lines of poles in walk, just picking his way through with his head down and looking where he was going.  His well known default is panic and run, especially with things around his bottom and feet.  Despite kicking a few poles around he did not clear off and actually concentrated even more when he had stepped on one.  It is all slow and painstaking work but he his improving every day.

He has a good work ethic and we don't feel he is nappy.  He bowls along in front on hacks, has no issues working alone in the field and no separation issues.  He is not lame.  He will have the weekend off as we are all at what looks like being a very soggy Three Counties Show.  I think the first investigation will be his teeth, that will be fun.

Good luck to anyone at the Counties, take several changes of clothes !


----------



## SpringArising (12 June 2015)

I'm working from home today and I can't tell you how many hours it's just taken me to read this thread from start to finish! 

Ted is just so great. He reminds me so much of one of my old horses, both in looks and in personality. I straight-up cried when I saw the first pic of him being sat on! I can so imagine how proud of him you must have been.

He is so stunning and you have done such a great job with him - you've made me want to get another one.


----------



## Hetsmum (18 June 2015)

Oh no I do hope you get to the bottom of this.  Could he have wolf teeth erupting?  I am sure you will get to the bottom of it.  He does sound like his attitude so far has been fabulous


----------



## Clodagh (18 June 2015)

He looks wonderful. Your breaker man looks fantastic, to see a youngster with no noseband and martingale, a real pleasure.
I vote clip him off! He can't carry the master with all that hair flapping about.
You must have such an eye for a horse, both him and Alice are really growing into something special.


----------



## FairyLights (18 June 2015)

Ted is WONDERFUL


----------



## misskk88 (18 June 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am no horseman, just prepared to listen and learn.
		
Click to expand...

But isn't that what makes the best horse people?!

Absolute credit to you and the trainers he is with!

PS, hope Ted enjoys his weekend off and is feeling better next week!


----------



## Hanson (18 June 2015)

AA could we have a Ted and Alice update to get us through to the weekend?
Pleeeeease?!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 June 2015)

Hanson said:



			AA could we have a Ted and Alice update to get us through to the weekend?
Pleeeeease?!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, such popularity will go straight to their heads.

Alice has had a wardrobe malfunction, has set her heart on Louboutins and seen the outside world, I have received a black eye and Ted has received mail.

With the warmer weather here the flies have arrived so I dug out the sheet that Alice wore last summer and trundled over the field to dress her.  She is living with her 2 year old half brother Dim Tim.  After much tugging and squeezing it became apparent that only the hat still fitted her.  With her brother giggling I told her she would have to make do until I can get her another one and in the meantime she was not to gallop around, fart, breathe out or put her head down.

Dim Tim has a wound on his pastern which is being treated, the request to give me his foot resulted in a misunderstanding and a meeting of his knee and my eye.  Tim has extremely long legs having followed his TB sire rather than his cob dam in that department, unfortunately his has no control over them at all.  That will teach me not to cut corners, he had no head collar on !  I sat in the field still clutching the tube of Aloe Vera seeing stars for a moment !

Alice is backed and riding nicely around the yard off the lead.  Halt and walk is established so we ventured out into the lanes with her rider, all 48kgs of her on board.  She was led on the lanes and was more anxious than I thought she might be.  She seemed more bothered by distant sounds, like a tractor in the fields and a lawn mower behind the hedge than she did the passing cars.  I was very chuffed when a bike group cycled past her and she didn't look.  I have lost my rider for a few weeks now, exams getting in the way.  It looks like Alice will need front shoes, she turned her nose up at Primark and requested Louboutin.  I want to know who told her about them then ?

I am not allowed to refer to the furry fool as Ted the Twit as he is absorbing his lessons well although rushing anything is a no go.  He has had a blip with his work in the field and is finding working to the left tricky.  Investigations are under way.

A lovely forum member posted a bridle that might help Ted.  It arrived today in a padded sack addressed to 'TED' c/o my address.  The post lady told me she had a parcel for Ted to sign for.  I could barely speak for laughing.  I am so relieved I was home and did not have to attend the sorting office with Ted's ID to claim his parcel !

Ted is entered in a led heavy horse class on 4th July and will be turned out as a Shire.  I am just off to collect the plaits and have a lesson in how to do a Shire mane.


----------



## scrat (20 June 2015)

I have followed this thread with interest as Ted reminds me very much of our shire mare (sorry Ted I'm not saying you're a girl). We sent her to hoof camp with an excellent local heavy horse trainer and it was the best money we ever spent. They are such powerful animals and we realised that we were a bit out of our depth and that she needed to learn some manners and learn her job properly. I'm pleased to see that you are going to to learn the dark art of heavy horse plaiting. I'm still trying to perfect that. It helps a lot if your horse just stands still long enough to at least get the first few inches if plait started. I have just puchased a dvd by John Peacock which is a good reference and explains the basics. Cant wait to see pics of Teds big day out.


----------



## D66 (20 June 2015)

You mustn't let Ted carry his homework in a satchel, they load the young shoulders unevenly and is bound to cause spinal problems.  back packs are much trendier anyway.  
I'm another who keeps logging on in the hope of finding another photo.


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 June 2015)

It has been a long time since our village saw a bus, but you never know when one might appear.







Training for the lake at Badminton







and being introduced to his Shire Horse plait for his big day out on the 4th July.

He went nicely today in an absolute monsoon.  He had a Micklem bridle on, very kindly lent by a forum member and he wore a lightweight hat.  He seemed comfortable.


----------



## Hetsmum (20 June 2015)

AA he is absolutely stunning.  In the photo with the bus you can see just what a looker he really is.  Can't wait for the show on the 4th.  How are you finding the Micklem?  I am toying with the idea for one of mine.......not quite sure what size to go for though.  Ted you are going to be a Super Ted


----------



## JenHunt (20 June 2015)

Hooray for Ted and Alice updates! 

He's looking fab


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 June 2015)

He has only worn the Micklem once so far, (yesterday) so too early to comment.  He starts his circles and shapes etc again on Monday, exercises he was struggling with, hence the investigations in his mouth and ears.  Hopefully all will be well.

No idea why the pictures have disappeared.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 June 2015)

Ted carried his first lady rider yesterday and he wasn't too sure of himself at all.  He adores his trainer and has put total trust in  him.  It was very interesting to watch his reaction to a different rider and a reminder of how important it is to make sure that horses in general do not rely on one person.







After meeting his lady rider we went out into the fields for trotting practice.  Despite being distracted by the shorts on Ted's rather fit and handsome trainer, wish I was younger ! I allowed myself a little daydream of doing dressage on Ted in the future.

His hat and the Micklem bridle seem to be helping him.


----------



## Hetsmum (23 June 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted carried his first lady rider yesterday and he wasn't too sure of himself at all.  He adores his trainer and has put total trust in  him.  It was very interesting to watch his reaction to a different rider and a reminder of how important it is to make sure that horses in general do not rely on one person.







After meeting his lady rider we went out into the fields for trotting practice.  Despite being distracted by the shorts on Ted's rather fit and handsome trainer, wish I was younger ! I allowed myself a little daydream of doing dressage on Ted in the future.

His hat and the Micklem bridle seem to be helping him.











Click to expand...

This just made me smile.     What a powerhouse in that last photo!  Sounds like a lovely daydream to me


----------



## dianchi (23 June 2015)

Im very sorry AA, I believe sister Bridgette has mentioned Louboutin in a text I saw- Phone and Vogue have been confiscated at present due to bad behaviour!
I believe this has come about as Bridgettes mum now has a pair of Nike's and Bridgette was rude about them!

Loving Ted's attitude to work and  crossed for Debut at show! You might have another HOYS horse on your hands!


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 June 2015)

dianchi said:



			Im very sorry AA, I believe sister Bridgette has mentioned Louboutin in a text I saw- Phone and Vogue have been confiscated at present due to bad behaviour!
I believe this has come about as Bridgettes mum now has a pair of Nike's and Bridgette was rude about them!

Loving Ted's attitude to work and  crossed for Debut at show! You might have another HOYS horse on your hands! 

Click to expand...

Bridgette has a lot to account for then !  Alice is in for a shock, at 6pm she is hacking out all the way round our baby block, that is a whole mile and includes a barking dog who hurls himself at the fence, a hippo sized tup that normally shouts and farts as you pass him, the village hall where there might me a party on and a large field of horses that normally gallop alongside the lane hedge and cause chaos.  

Martha, the rock steady pocket rocket will be alongside and if, a very big if, she can leave the cow parsley alone, she will be an ideal mentor for young Alice.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 June 2015)

AA, he is coming on really well 
Deffo a HOYS prospect for 2017 perhaps?


----------



## Cobbytype (23 June 2015)

Never mind all this nonsense about totty in shorts and Ted not liking ladies on top, what we really want to know is... when Ted went into town on the No.6 bus last Saturday, what did he spend his pocket money on?


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 June 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			Never mind all this nonsense about totty in shorts and Ted not liking ladies on top, what we really want to know is... when Ted went into town on the No.6 bus last Saturday, what did he spend his pocket money on?
		
Click to expand...

Tizer, pickled onion monster munch, chocolate and a batman outfit.


----------



## Adopter (23 June 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Tizer, pickled onion monster munch, chocolate and a batman outfit.
		
Click to expand...

Ted as BATMAN!!!  Look forward to the pictures!!


----------



## Nessa4 (23 June 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Tizer, pickled onion monster munch, chocolate and a batman outfit.
		
Click to expand...

This made me spit frittata and salad all over my laptop (and the dog).  Conjures up a wonderful picture!


----------



## Annagain (24 June 2015)

Ooh Tizer, can you still buy it? I loved it as a kid.


----------



## PinkFairy (25 June 2015)

I haven't been on the forums for months and months, popped back on to just have a browse and this thread caught my attention and I have spent almost 3 hours reading every single page from start to end. Have loved reading your updates and seeing your photos, although this thread spans over a couple of years or so, it's still amazing to see the progress that Ted and Alice have made. Love the way you write, I did actually LOL a few times at Ted and Alice's antics! You've dealt with a lot over the past few years and I think you're amazing. &#55357;&#56842; 

Will be logging in more frequently to read your updates!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 June 2015)

Alice has placed herself on the re homing list.  Please remember anyone who is interested in her will need extensive storage space for all her handbags, make up and designer clothing.

Ted has sent her a text telling her how wonderful his life is at boarding borstal.  He has told her every orifice he possesses has been examined, his personal health care lady has visited.  He is perfect and does not need dental braces, spectacles or an hearing aid.  He has had a luxurious hour with a Mctimoney lady who was impressed with his manly looks and presence.  What finally pushed her over the edge was Ted telling her that he only does 20 minutes work a day and has two meals a day.

Now this message was received last night after Alice had been on the lunge trying to grasp that a circle is a circle, not a square or an oval or a stand still and pull faces session.  Worse was to come when she announced she knew where the school exit is and thought she would stay there.  Alice considers that ladies should merely glow when they are warm, so to have white froth between her back legs and and drips off her tummy was totally outrageous.

Work is a four letter word in Alice land at the moment.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 June 2015)

Alice has placed herself on the re homing list.  Please remember anyone who is interested in her will need extensive storage space for all her handbags, make up and designer clothing.

Ted has sent her a text telling her how wonderful his life is at boarding borstal.  He has told her every orifice he possesses has been examined, his personal health care lady has visited.  He is perfect and does not need dental braces, spectacles or an hearing aid.  He has had a luxurious hour with a Mctimoney lady who was impressed with his manly looks and presence.  What finally pushed her over the edge was Ted telling her that he only does 20 minutes work a day and has two meals a day.

Now this message was received last night after Alice had been on the lunge trying to grasp that a circle is a circle, not a square or an oval or a stand still and pull faces session.  Worse was to come when she announced she knew where the school exit is and thought she would stay there.  Alice considers that ladies should merely glow when they are warm, so to have white froth between her back legs and and drips off her tummy was totally outrageous.

Work is a four letter word in Alice land at the moment.


----------



## Hetsmum (26 June 2015)

Poor Alice........that's what comes from calling Ted a twit though!  So glad his workup was all good......  your updates make me smile even on the darkest of days


----------



## PinkFairy (1 July 2015)

Been checking back for updates, hope all is okay, gone a bit quiet here!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 July 2015)

PinkFairy said:



			Been checking back for updates, hope all is okay, gone a bit quiet here!
		
Click to expand...

Frazzled, knackered, bad tempered and generally evil - that is just me.  Turn the heating down please.

Watching the weather for Saturday, would like to take Ted to a show, he is entered in a heavy horse class but he won't go if the weather does not calm down.  It has to be a positive experience for him and it will only be the third time he has travelled.

Alice is going nicely for her stage of training although she finds it all rather odd to be tacked up at 9pm.


----------



## Hetsmum (2 July 2015)

Fingers crossed for a little drop in temperature for Saturday.  I would welcome it too!  Here is much better today and we are forecast some rain, although every time I check it keeps getting pushed back an hour and is lighter than forecast.  Please take lots of pics of Ted if he does go.  Alice should count herself lucky she has a nice owner who is considerate to wait until 9pm to do training.....


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 July 2015)

Ted has got stage fright and his first public appearance is off.

This weeks heat slowed the loading and travelling practice down and he is not ready to go out.  He is not guaranteed to load and the risk of him chucking a hissy fit on the showground is too great.  He is a big horse and if he got away from us there would be carnage.  We want him to be safe and enjoy the experience, he would have been last in the class but that was not an issue.  I have found a little local riding club show at the end of the month which has a led traditional type class.  No idea what that actually means but I will enter him for experience.

He had loading lessons this evening and was Mr Perfect, typical !, but the decision stands not to go.  It now looks like Alice will the first out in public, she is entered on the 19th July at an ID Show, led part bred.  I am quietly hoping she is not last !


----------



## Hetsmum (3 July 2015)

What a shame but I'm sure the right decision.  It is so much better to make it a good first experience for all concerned.  Alice I am sure will do well.  She is quite the looker (but don't tell her or her head will swell I'm sure!)


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 July 2015)

Absolutely the right decision, the class was strong and the show was extremely buzzy, I am so glad I listened to the breakers and took their advice.  

Alice is very fond of the word NO at the moment and yesterday produced some rather large NO's.  In fact the entire period of work was a very firm NO and furious foot stamping.  If she was a child she would be the one on her back screaming in the supermarket.

With a pout that could rival Victoria Beckenham, Alice planted herself in the field, in the yard and in the barn.  I always said she was too good to be true when we backed her !  She is going hacking later and with the brick out house cob behind her she will find herself shoved down the lane if she stops.  She was such a sweet baby horse, I reckon she has saved all the strops up until she needed them !  She is far from stupid though because as soon as a schooling whip was leant against the wall she found the forward gears easily.  Little madam !


----------



## ester (5 July 2015)

She's just trying to get herself into borstal too after all Ted's reports!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 July 2015)

Big day tomorrow, Ted is on day release.  He is arriving at 10.30 and staying for the morning.


----------



## Hetsmum (11 July 2015)

Ooooooooo Ted!  Best behaviour for visiting young man!


----------



## Clannad48 (12 July 2015)

So how did it go - report with pictures pleeeeesssseee


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 July 2015)

What a star.  David and Paul have turned my bonkers, stresshead, dangerous and nervous carthorse into a polite, willing and pleasure to be with, horse that I am proud of.  Pictures were taken by friends and I need to work out how to put them on here.

He loaded well into a trailer with no room to spare, if he gets any wider he will be in trouble, with his wingman Parker at his side. Within minutes of loading an enormous hail storm arrived and battered the roof of the trailer.  Not ideal but he coped.  He travelled really well, this was just the second time he has travelled without sedation. He has been doing a lot of loading/unloading practice.  He was warm when he arrived at home purely because it was a warm morning and not through stress.

We hacked out after he had relaxed for a while.  He led the way so confidently with Parker and Martha behind him.  Ted marched past the dog hurling itself at the fence without a second glance.  Went on to a show him to a friend and use her school for a few minutes.  He peeped at the wings but that was it and he worked nicely.

We hacked on down a green lane to show him a deep ford.  This is an area that invariably causes problems and not always just the young ones.  It is a very dark area with over hanging trees and quite quickly moving water.  All my horses over the years have been suspicious and needed varying levels of help to go through.  The last fight I had here I lost and was upended in a spectacular fashion.

There was a couple of foot of water in today and the sun was sparkling through the trees onto the water.  Ted did not even slow down, he marched straight in, I couldn't believe what I was seeing, I will be ringing Mr FoxPitt, there is no doubt Ted will dive into the lake at Badminton !  Our hack continued and we headed for home with Ted still leading.

He was turned out for the hour we had lunch and then refused to be caught, dancing and prancing around David like an oversize lamb.  A bucket of nuts proved too tempting and he gave in.  He loaded perfectly and I waved him goodbye.

I need to forget all the problems I had with him and now just look forward to a nice young horse.  His behaviour today belied his age and his problems.


----------



## Regandal (12 July 2015)

That is excellent!  Well done Ted.  Better start looking out a nice wee dressage test for you & Ted.......are you not itching to get on him?


----------



## Gazen (12 July 2015)

Wonderful!


----------



## Highlands (12 July 2015)

Dave and Paul enjoyed themselves as they came and did their youngsters who are with me! You must have fed them well as they refused cake!


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 July 2015)

Highlands said:



			Dave and Paul enjoyed themselves as they came and did their youngsters who are with me! You must have fed them well as they refused cake!
		
Click to expand...

Cake, tea, ride, ham cobs, pork pie, crisps, more tea, more cake and David ate a packet of chocolate brazil nuts on the way home.


----------



## PolarSkye (12 July 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			What a star.  David and Paul have turned my bonkers, stresshead, dangerous and nervous carthorse into a polite, willing and pleasure to be with, horse that I am proud of.  Pictures were taken by friends and I need to work out how to put them on here.

He loaded well into a trailer with no room to spare, if he gets any wider he will be in trouble, with his wingman Parker at his side. Within minutes of loading an enormous hail storm arrived and battered the roof of the trailer.  Not ideal but he coped.  He travelled really well, this was just the second time he has travelled without sedation. He has been doing a lot of loading/unloading practice.  He was warm when he arrived at home purely because it was a warm morning and not through stress.

We hacked out after he had relaxed for a while.  He led the way so confidently with Parker and Martha behind him.  Ted marched past the dog hurling itself at the fence without a second glance.  Went on to a show him to a friend and use her school for a few minutes.  He peeped at the wings but that was it and he worked nicely.

We hacked on down a green lane to show him a deep ford.  This is an area that invariably causes problems and not always just the young ones.  It is a very dark area with over hanging trees and quite quickly moving water.  All my horses over the years have been suspicious and needed varying levels of help to go through.  The last fight I had here I lost and was upended in a spectacular fashion.

There was a couple of foot of water in today and the sun was sparkling through the trees onto the water.  Ted did not even slow down, he marched straight in, I couldn't believe what I was seeing, I will be ringing Mr FoxPitt, there is no doubt Ted will dive into the lake at Badminton !  Our hack continued and we headed for home with Ted still leading.

He was turned out for the hour we had lunch and then refused to be caught, dancing and prancing around David like an oversize lamb.  A bucket of nuts proved too tempting and he gave in.  He loaded perfectly and I waved him goodbye.

I need to forget all the problems I had with him and now just look forward to a nice young horse.  His behaviour today belied his age and his problems.
		
Click to expand...

I love him.  Really - I LOVE him.  Please can I have him?

P


----------



## Clannad48 (12 July 2015)

Wonderful news


----------



## meesha (12 July 2015)

AA what a fab update, will be following and awaiting pics of their first outings !  They are both gorgeous x


----------



## Highlands (12 July 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Cake, tea, ride, ham cobs, pork pie, crisps, more tea, more cake and David ate a packet of chocolate brazil nuts on the way home.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how he keeps so slim! Bless them!


----------



## dianchi (13 July 2015)

Yay go ted!!!

However I have been asked to send this SOS message.....

Dear Sister Alice,

My world has ended 
After outgrowing all the tack owned (amazing effort given the amount of it!),I got a little summer holiday- i "might" have put on a few pounds or kg's.

Apparently being in off the grass for half the day, and lunging,  isn't working and I have been bought a muzzle   

Darling Alice do not let them get you one, its awful and you cant eat nearly enough and i think i might die of forced slow tiny bites.
Please send sweeties that fit through the hole so that I don't starve.

I have at least mastered the art of legging it so there is no photographic evidence of said torture device, nor of my supposedly "hippo" roundness

Run and eat merrily dear Sister.

Your very sad Sister Bridgette.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 July 2015)

dianchi said:



			Yay go ted!!!

However I have been asked to send this SOS message.....

Dear Sister Alice,

My world has ended 
After outgrowing all the tack owned (amazing effort given the amount of it!),I got a little summer holiday- i "might" have put on a few pounds or kg's.

Apparently being in off the grass for half the day, and lunging,  isn't working and I have been bought a muzzle   

Darling Alice do not let them get you one, its awful and you cant eat nearly enough and i think i might die of forced slow tiny bites.
Please send sweeties that fit through the hole so that I don't starve.

I have at least mastered the art of legging it so there is no photographic evidence of said torture device, nor of my supposedly "hippo" roundness

Run and eat merrily dear Sister.

Your very sad Sister Bridgette.
		
Click to expand...

Dear Bridgette,

I have posted sweets, blue smarties, her indoors who must be obeyed, removed all the blue ones from Ted's stash, she reckoned they sent him daft.  I have also sent galaxy, just leave it in the sun and it will melt, you will be able to suck it through a straw.

I am so pleased you have learnt the 'leg it' procedure it is one I adopt every time I see a head collar approaching.  It is simple mathematics, headcollar and human = long walk around strange places = tired out me.

My diet didn't get as far as bondage, Dim Tim, my half brother who I am jealous of because he is all legs and no belly, and I have visitors who go into our fields before us.  Gigolo, a gigantic limousin and his girlfriends, honestly it is pornographic at times.  His girlfriends have some Belgium Blue in them and wow do they have big bums, make me look like Twiggy.

The downside is poop, projectile poop, I have to be very careful where I put my feet.  Now the other morning Gigolo and his harem escaped and came in with Tim and I in the ryvita paddock.  We ran to the corner where there is a treehouse and I tried to climb inside, it was so frightening.  Luckily mum and her friend arrived and saved us.  Mum is scared of bulls so she was very brave, she ran, well stumbled, around with a big stick shouting 'yorkshire pudding and horseradish' at the bull. One of his girlfriends trotted towards mum, much to my surprise my mum, who is not built for speed, exited the field like Linford Christie.

Sis, life is hard for us good do'ers, but it is puppy fat and will soon be turned in muscle, all we need to do is keep legging it when we see a human.  Love from Alice xx


----------



## Hetsmum (13 July 2015)

Am I allowed to be proud of Ted too!  The is a total star and it just shows you found the right guys to put him on the right track.  Fox Pitt better get his name down for him now!  There is a new kid on the block!


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 July 2015)

Hetsmum said:



			Am I allowed to be proud of Ted too!  The is a total star and it just shows you found the right guys to put him on the right track.  Fox Pitt better get his name down for him now!  There is a new kid on the block!  

Click to expand...

I will join you in being proud of Ted.  Not too long ago Ted would not have got anywhere near a ramp.  I love these two pictures from Sunday, especially the first one, he is looking at me as if to say 'what's the problem, easy peasy'







He is almost too big for the trailer but for a horse that was claustrophobic when asked to go through a stable door, he really has moved on now.


----------



## Fun Times (15 July 2015)

The guys you have helping you with Ted are clearly miracle workers. Do they do humans too?  My other half could do with a bit of a training refresher and I feel they may be just the people to get the results....


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 July 2015)

Fun Times said:



			The guys you have helping you with Ted are clearly miracle workers. Do they do humans too?  My other half could do with a bit of a training refresher and I feel they may be just the people to get the results....
		
Click to expand...

They have a sense of humour, I facebooked them last night and asked 'how is my furry champion today'  the answer - I am fine thanks.

Their mantra is 'just get on with it'.  That is the answer to everything, good, bad or indifferent it is 'just get on with it'  worked for Ted !


----------



## gmw (15 July 2015)

Lovely lovely Ted and Alice and Dim Tim and all the other equines too. Love these reports goes to prove what can be achieved with time patience and the right owner.


----------



## teacups (16 July 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			They have a sense of humour, I facebooked them last night and asked 'how is my furry champion today'  the answer - I am fine thanks.

Their mantra is 'just get on with it'.  That is the answer to everything, good, bad or indifferent it is 'just get on with it'  worked for Ted !
		
Click to expand...

Haha - that's great. Nice that you have such a relaxed relationship with them, too (and can my OH go on their waiting list, too - couple of small training issues, his mother was on valium at the time).

In fact, they sound relaxed altogether in their approach. Although if it were me, a tiny part of me would be saying 'why couldn't he have done that for me, the little *s*d' on the whole I'd be thanking my lucky stars at finding just the right people to teach Ted his grammar & maths, and watching with interest. 

Good boost that Alice is doing so well (despite the odd hiccup) and remains in high spirits - at least she has now given away her stash of blue smarties - perhaps they were the cause of the tantrums. <g>
Love her idea of leaving Galaxy out in the sun so you can suck it through the holes of a muzzle in a straw! Not sure the Limousin is a going to be a good influence, though...


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 July 2015)

teacups said:



			Haha - that's great. Nice that you have such a relaxed relationship with them, too (and can my OH go on their waiting list, too - couple of small training issues, his mother was on valium at the time).

In fact, they sound relaxed altogether in their approach. Although if it were me, a tiny part of me would be saying 'why couldn't he have done that for me, the little *s*d' on the whole I'd be thanking my lucky stars at finding just the right people to teach Ted his grammar & maths, and watching with interest. 
.
		
Click to expand...

I have thought that more than once Teacups, and had interesting conversations about it with his breakers.  Various conclusions became apparent.  I did a good job with Ted in his first year with me, despite various accidents and mishaps.  He trusted me to an extent and we progressed with manners on the ground.  He remained virtually untouched as a two year old due to my health.  The lack of handling didn't hurt him as such but it did give him a year to grow and become somewhat feral.

I started on him again in mid 2014 and to a degree I was 'frightened' of him.  I could not let him barge into me, I was markedly weaker in body strength, I am right handed and the surgery I had was on the right.  There was no doubt his anxious outlook was feeding off my anxiety.  Looking back I should never have tried to start him myself and I forgot I am 20 years older than I was when I did the last one.

He and I have been on quite a journey in the last 3 years and he has certainly moved on from the little scrap of a horse he was in 2012.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 July 2015)

'He is not a natural' was the answer to my question when I asked recently if Ted had cantered yet.  So I was quite excited when I was invited over this afternoon having been told that Ted has finally cracked canter.

I arrived and sure enough Ted was cantering really well - on his own in large circles around Paul and David who had been trying to catch him for half an hour knowing I was on my way !  Apparently he had also hopped over the electric fence.  It was hard to tell who was more hot and bothered, the horse or his breakers.  He has been tricky to catch from day one but today was not fear, he was having lots of fun and knew exactly what he was doing.  He did give up and came in with a smirk on his face.







He worked nicely and managed to canter on both reins in an open field, correct lead and not too wobbly.  Bred to pull not push, he is on the forehand big time and canter is going to need a lot of improving.  At just 4 and huge I think canter will be easier in a few months time.  There is no hurry.  Well, he at least he tried !







Better







After work Ted met Turbo and was taken with the little fella, he has seen the foal from a distance but not met him.







A lovely afternoon ended with Turbo putting Ted in his place.


----------



## Hetsmum (25 July 2015)

Still falling more and more in love with Ted every day   And Intro A !!!!!!!!!  All I can say is Valegro is called "The Cob" by Carl at home.  Say no more!!!!


----------



## sandi_84 (25 July 2015)

Aw go Ted! So impressed with him, love hearing your updates!


----------



## Clannad48 (25 July 2015)

I love Turbo -


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 July 2015)

Clannad48 said:



			I love Turbo - 

Click to expand...

Turbo at his first show, he was a little star.


----------



## Lucyloo25 (26 July 2015)

Ted is looking fabulous! How much longer do you think he will stay at the breakers? 
Little turbo is lovely!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 July 2015)

Lucyloo25 said:



			Ted is looking fabulous! How much longer do you think he will stay at the breakers? 
Little turbo is lovely!
		
Click to expand...

Until he is safe for me or I run out of money or the husband finds out how much money the horse is costing !

I am hoping to have him back when he has competed for the first time.  He is entered for a walk and trot test in 3 weeks time.

I need to decide whether to keep him going or turn him away.


----------



## JenHunt (11 August 2015)

AA, are the children home and partying for summer holidays? or are they still boarding/being home schooled?

our two old men are in disgrace after trashing their fly rugs (pulled all the belly straps off both rugs) and then churning up our (very dry) field by charging around to escape the flies!


----------



## teacups (11 August 2015)

You beat me to it jenhunt - I was just planning to write this morning to see how Ted is getting on with learning his dressage practice!
I love those photos you posted, AA.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 August 2015)

Ted and Alice love being remembered, they think they are famous.

They are both well and behaving themselves.  Alice is having a little break, she suddenly started to grow rapidly after being broken in May.  I guess it is typical ID, she did not grow as a younger horse and I was convinced I had bred a pony.  Her education has gone well, slightly sulky in the school and soon clocked the gate.  I don't think young horses should do much in the school after they have been taught to carry the rider, steer in a fashion and understand stop, so she went hacking with the ever steady influence of Martha.  Having said that we did have a moment out in the lanes when an unseen dog hurled itself at a gate.  Alice merely said 'yah whatever' and kept walking, Martha left the scene and very nearly tipped me off the backend given that i was sitting there like a sack of spuds.

Alice continued hacking through July and did some off roading, taking everything in her stride, pheasants, ducks on the lake, a working digger and scrambled through a rough ditch.  She managed to bumble her way into a canter and was nicely calm.  Her lightweight jockey then went on holiday and I decided to stop Alice as well.  Her bum is way higher than the front end and although she did her work well she seemed too tired for the amount done.

Ted is firing on all cylinders and should anyone be in the vicinity of Allens Hill Comp Centre, Pershore on 22nd August he can been seen doing Walk and Trot 2009.  His competition name is Ted From Tipton.

He has been given the test to read and his concentration levels are improving.  The 20m circle in trot with stretching after x is troubling him slightly.  He has an immense front end with the Shire bulky neck and although I am told he is light in the hand and going forwards that is not the picture he shows.  He is built poll high and I can see the judges thinking he is against the hand.  Anyway, it all education for him and a route to make him quiet enough for me to ride when he comes home.

Also on the work plan is hound exercise, a short pleasure ride on 30th August and some mornings cubbing.  His head shaking/ear problems have disappeared and we really do think it was a habit/evasion tactic at times, although we have not put him back in a normal bridle, he likes the micklem and I doubt he will need a double ! The walk and trot test might be his limit.

Off to buy my weekly lottery ticket and get the beans from Aldi.  Good job I have an understanding husband !


----------



## Hetsmum (11 August 2015)

Great to hear how they are both getting on.  It just shows how 2 quite different horses needed different regimes.  I agree with you when they are bum high let them be for a bit.  Oh how I wish I lived nearer so I could come and watch the dressage.  Please please take lots of photos!  I have just bought a micklem for one of mine and he does seem to like it.  He had one of his 'throw all my toys out of the pram' moments on Saturday and instead of the usual head tossing for at least 15 mins afterwards he only did a couple of head tosses.....whilst continuing to bounce......
Hmmmmm Carol Parsons had a wonderful Shire X dressage horse - his name escapes me.......
Good luck Ted!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 August 2015)

Hetsmum said:



			Great to hear how they are both getting on.  It just shows how 2 quite different horses needed different regimes.  I agree with you when they are bum high let them be for a bit.  Oh how I wish I lived nearer so I could come and watch the dressage.  Please please take lots of photos!  I have just bought a micklem for one of mine and he does seem to like it.  He had one of his 'throw all my toys out of the pram' moments on Saturday and instead of the usual head tossing for at least 15 mins afterwards he only did a couple of head tosses.....whilst continuing to bounce......
Hmmmmm Carol Parsons had a wonderful Shire X dressage horse - his name escapes me.......
Good luck Ted! 

Click to expand...

Giddy - says it all !  Shire x's are giddy.


----------



## Tern (11 August 2015)

It's so nice to see how they are getting on! Glad to see that Alice has found the gate - the most important bit of the arena. She's just looking "In Case of an Emergency"

I have a Clydesdale x Non-Existent Thoroughbred who is dressage trained and he offers a very nice extension - A bit heavy and cobby on the hand but will lighten up. I am almost scared to teach him flying changes because he is heavy - we may cause an earthquake.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 August 2015)

Tern said:



			It's so nice to see how they are getting on! Glad to see that Alice has found the gate - the most important bit of the arena. She's just looking "In Case of an Emergency"

I have a Clydesdale x Non-Existent Thoroughbred who is dressage trained and he offers a very nice extension - A bit heavy and cobby on the hand but will lighten up. I am almost scared to teach him flying changes because he is heavy - we may cause an earthquake. 

Click to expand...

One way of looking at it !, I have in case of emergency chocolate stashes.

Teaching a heavy flying changes, now there is a thought and you are very near to me.  I will get him through prelim and then post him to you for further education.  The British team needs your clyde and my shire x 's


----------



## gunnergundog (11 August 2015)

And Walter!  Don't forget Walter the Shire X Carol had before Giddy!   http://www.eurodressage.com/equestrian/2012/04/25/walter-and-giddy-shire-crossbreds-career-dressage


----------



## Tern (11 August 2015)

I will quite happily have your boy, he looks lovely and if he is as dappy as mine they'd get on perfectly. 

Mine is 15 so Ted will have to get a move on if he wants to become the next Valegro along with Derek!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 August 2015)

He really is Velagro in disguise, get the clippers out and Car Hester will be here with an open cheque book.


----------



## Tern (11 August 2015)

I prefer this next Valergo with hairy legs personally.  (Although they are a pain to get sparkly white!)


----------



## dianchi (11 August 2015)

So glad to see that Ted is doing so super!

Hope the video camera will be making appearance at the dressage so we can all see!! Steph Croxford is partial to a heavy so careful she doesnt nab him!

Sister Bridgette, now has tack that fits and is back on the band wagon- hacking like a pro and swaggering about 
Alice and wardrobe are always welcome!


----------



## JenHunt (11 August 2015)

Yay! A Ted and Alice update!  that's made my afternoon! 

glad to hear they are both doing well. Alice is just convincing me further that I want an Archie baby (*rattles empty purse). Though I'm not sure our two would take kindly to a 'youth' in their midst.

Ted sounds like it's all suddenly clicked for him, which is about time for you I suppose. what excellent news about the stressage test, how exciting!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 August 2015)

Not sure this is in Walk and Trot 2009.  Wonder if Paul Nicholls has a space.


----------



## Spanny (11 August 2015)

Oh my gosh, he's magnificent! (Ted I mean, although I'm sure his rider is very nice too.) Is it too late to change his posh name to Super Ted??


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 August 2015)

Spanny said:



			Oh my gosh, he's magnificent! (Ted I mean, although I'm sure his rider is very nice too.) Is it too late to change his posh name to Super Ted??
		
Click to expand...

Super Ted was the best show cob Robert Oliver had and was HOY's supreme several times, can't quite see my cart horse hitting those heights.

I look at pictures like this one and even though I have reared the horse I can't believe what he has grown into.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 August 2015)

Wowweeeeee Ted looks amazing!!!!


----------



## lawa (12 August 2015)

I love ted from Tipton!! Would it be bad to suggest the pie factory for alice lol!


----------



## Hetsmum (12 August 2015)

He looks MAGNIFICENT!!!!!!!


----------



## Caol Ila (12 August 2015)

Hetsmum said:



			He looks MAGNIFICENT!!!!!!! 

Click to expand...

The horse, or the trainer with his half chaps and shorts?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 August 2015)

AA, I DO remember Super Ted, he was mega! :cool3:

Your Ted, looks a stunner 

Note to self, must try to visit & pop Ted in box to bring home as TF would love a new play-friend


----------



## HeresHoping (12 August 2015)

Ted from Tipton!  Brilliant.  I saw the 'Ted from' bit and thought, NO! she's not calling him Two Ton Ted from Teddington.  Phew.  He's from elsewhere.

Older readers will know who that is.  And there is a pie reference.

He looks wonderful. I bet you can't wait to have him home.  I shall be watching out for your Intro B.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 August 2015)

Caol Ila said:



			The horse, or the trainer with his half chaps and shorts?  

Click to expand...

Steady Old Girl, you want to see him with no top on.  Seriously fit.  Anyhow, I digress.  Ted's breaker is a little unorthodox in more ways than one, The Pony Club and the BHS would have a fit of the vapours if they had witnessed some of the techniques used with Ted.

The HSE would implode, but I have exactly what I wanted, a safe and confident young horse, no gadgets, no bribery and no quick fixes.  We decided to tweak the plan for Ted last night, he will not see hounds this autumn.  He is steady enough for me to get on, if I can find the brave pants, so his breaker suggested we concentrate on me hacking him out and getting my confidence.  Hounds might blow his mind and it would be such a shame to let that happen.  My remit was always 'make him safe' for a windy old lady to hack out and handle alone.

So the plan now is to find another dressage outing and hack until the nights draw in, then he winters out.  Back to the breaker in Spring, I can see him being 17.2 by the spring, as a rising 5 year old with, hopefully, a good and useful life in front of him.


----------



## harvgj19 (12 August 2015)

He looks amazing. Such a handsome horse. The change from that little scrap you first brought home! Can't wait to see pictures of him competing.


----------



## Clare85 (12 August 2015)

Wowzer! Ted looks utterly utterly fabulous! What a magnificent boy he has turned out to be! A credit to you AA


----------



## JenHunt (12 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I can see him being 17.2 by the spring, as a rising 5 year old with, hopefully, a good and useful life in front of him.
		
Click to expand...

what more could a horse ask for than a happy, useful life in the hands of someone who cares enough to find the best way to handle him and his foibles? 

I think you're right, hunting now could just be too much for him.

p.s. I'm so so glad you didn't go for Two Ton Ted from Teddington, which I'd also feared!


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 August 2015)

So very chuffed to hear more good reports about Ted the superstar student.

Did anyone see this news item on the H&H website?

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/wadworth-brewery-shires-503828







I thought that the middle Shire, 11 yo Monty, had a very similar look to Ted (in a good way  ).


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 August 2015)

He does.  What handsome boys.


----------



## View (12 August 2015)

Oh fab, I do enjoy reading Ted and Alice updates.

It's good to hear that things are progressing in the right direction.  He looks fabulous (but then I am partial to Shire and Clydesdale crosses).  OH also thinks he is wonderful, and now seems to understand my liking for them - so give Ted a hug from me as he could well help me give a home to a similar horse.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 August 2015)

Dear Ted,

Things are bad at home.  I am in the tree house field and it is a desert, even the weeds have given up and I have nothing to eat.  I am starving.  Thank goodness I kept my pilates lessons up otherwise I would be dead by now.  I bet you can't do this.............................................







Mother cussed me, I fail to see why, she should be pleased I am so supple and athletic.  She must be jealous, we all know she can't do her own shoelaces up and watching her put her chaps on is a hoot.

I keep looking at the far corner field, it is lush, mother says it is being saved for you because you are coming home at the end of the month.  Can I share it with you please.  Love from Alice.


----------



## Cobbytype (17 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Dear Ted,

Things are bad at home.  I am in the tree house field and it is a desert, even the weeds have given up and I have nothing to eat.  I am starving.  Thank goodness I kept my pilates lessons up otherwise I would be dead by now.  I bet you can't do this.............................................







Mother cussed me, I fail to see why, she should be pleased I am so supple and athletic.  She must be jealous, we all know she can't do her own shoelaces up and watching her put her chaps on is a hoot.

I keep looking at the far corner field, it is lush, mother says it is being saved for you because you are coming home at the end of the month.  Can I share it with you please.  Love from Alice.
		
Click to expand...

You want to be very careful there with that pic, as Alice's peachy bum looks just like the McDonalds burger bar trademark 'M' - you could find yourself up for a TM infringement

btw, Ted asked me to pass this text onto Alice (he's deleted her number off his dog and bone, so I'm assisting):

Dear Alice,

No.

love Ted.


----------



## Hetsmum (17 August 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			You want to be very careful there with that pic, as Alice's peachy bum looks just like the McDonalds burger bar trademark 'M' - you could find yourself up for a TM infringement

btw, Ted asked me to pass this text onto Alice (he's deleted her number off his dog and bone, so I'm assisting):

Dear Alice,

No.

love Ted.
		
Click to expand...

Sniggers!


----------



## Bluedaisys (17 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Dear Ted,

Things are bad at home.  I am in the tree house field and it is a desert, even the weeds have given up and I have nothing to eat.  I am starving.  Thank goodness I kept my pilates lessons up otherwise I would be dead by now.  I bet you can't do this.............................................







Mother cussed me, I fail to see why, she should be pleased I am so supple and athletic.  She must be jealous, we all know she can't do her own shoelaces up and watching her put her chaps on is a hoot.

I keep looking at the far corner field, it is lush, mother says it is being saved for you because you are coming home at the end of the month.  Can I share it with you please.  Love from Alice.
		
Click to expand...

Alice is brilliant, I actually spat tea out laughing! I cannot believe how far under she is!


----------



## Ormsweird (17 August 2015)

It's a shame they don't have a limbo class at shows. Alice would win hooves down.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 August 2015)

Now listen here you fat furry, naughty word, fool.  Why can't I share your field when you come home.  We grew up together, I put up with you farting, and far worse, on me. We slept together in the big bale, remember the one we were supposed to eat, in fact you pooed in it.

I am so slim now, you will fancy the pants off me, take no notice about my peachy bottom, it is fashionable, anyhow I know something that you don't.  Mother is about to put her bismark sized bottom on you this week, you, my friend are going to have a shock, a big bottomed shock.  

I have also heard you are doing stressage on Saturday, that will be a laugh, you need a hundred metres to turn around and even then you trip over your furry socks.  That £11 mother spent on your entry should have been spent on snacks for me.  It simply is not fair.

Without much love from your naffed off sister Alice.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 August 2015)

love to read this thread.  both horses look fab and I cant wait for the first ted competition report and piccies!!!!!!  good luck when you sit on him, sounds like he will be a good boy...


----------



## Cobbytype (17 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Now listen here you fat furry, naughty word, fool.  Why can't I share your field when you come home.  We grew up together, I put up with you farting, and far worse, on me. We slept together in the big bale, remember the one we were supposed to eat, in fact you pooed in it.

I am so slim now, you will fancy the pants off me, take no notice about my peachy bottom, it is fashionable, anyhow I know something that you don't.  Mother is about to put her bismark sized bottom on you this week, you, my friend are going to have a shock, a big bottomed shock.  

I have also heard you are doing stressage on Saturday, that will be a laugh, you need a hundred metres to turn around and even then you trip over your furry socks.  That £11 mother spent on your entry should have been spent on snacks for me.  It simply is not fair.

Without much love from your naffed off sister Alice.
		
Click to expand...

I ran out of space trying to text the above to Ted, so just put 'ok' instead

Hope all goes well with the maiden voyage on Ted.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 August 2015)

Ted has a rehearsal this evening.  I told him to remember the letters in a rhyme, so far we have Alice, fat bottomed mare.  He really knows how to make friends !


----------



## JenHunt (20 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted has a rehearsal this evening.  I told him to remember the letters in a rhyme, so far we have Alice, fat bottomed mare.  He really knows how to make friends !
		
Click to expand...

Alice, Fat Bottomed Mare Can'h Half Eat Karrots


----------



## Nessa4 (20 August 2015)

JenHunt said:



			Alice, Fat Bottomed Mare Can'h Half Eat Karrots 

Click to expand...

Brilliant!!  Will never have problems learning a test again.  Riding it, however..............!!!


----------



## dianchi (20 August 2015)

Dear sister Alice,

I hear you are auditioning for the ballet, I do like pink and tutu's please do let me know if you make it! I'll come see you perform!

Not sure how you have managed no work, I apparently am strong enough to work hard for three months then I get a holiday- am hoping for the Carribean cruise option, passport is ready!

Most concerned I'm going to a clinic sat?? 
Mum laughed and said last time she went to one I appeared 11 months later. Very worried about this but apparently jumps are included? Not sure she's right about the type of clinic but will update after!

Much love
Sister Bridgette x


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 August 2015)

Dear Sister Bridgette,

You need to contact the union, you are working far too hard.  You can join my club, it is called Fillies who Feast, similar to Ladies who Lunch.  I have this work lark sussed, I just offer the odd short step and they all stand around trying to decide if I am lame.  Never fails and works a treat to get a day off.

Any way I have been dumped, mother only got on the delinquent cart horse tonight.  I wasn't there but Ted has emailed me.

He had a stressage lesson ready for his big day on Saturday, he went on the trailer and onto another yard to use a school.  The big wuss only went and got it all right and impressed mother greatly.  Apparently she went up and down the mounting block a few times, thought about getting on him and changed her mind.  Then she decided she was too fat to get on Ted.  The furry fool was very relieved, but the relief was short lived when mother was reminded that Ted is a big horse with tree trunk legs.  She scrambled on, burst into tears, ambled around the yard, beamed a lot and got off before hugging Ted and cried again.  Talk about embarrassing, Ted was cringing.

Ted and I are also looking for a clinic.  We are putting mother in it and chucking the key in a ditch.


----------



## Clare85 (20 August 2015)

Pics pleeeeeeeeeeaaaaase???????


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 August 2015)

Clare85 said:



			Pics pleeeeeeeeeeaaaaase??????? 

Click to expand...

Too fat, just joined slimming world.


----------



## Clare85 (20 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Too fat, just joined slimming world.
		
Click to expand...

 stamps feet, sticks out bottom lip and tantrums out muttering......

.....wanders back in to say SW is brilliant, I've lost 1.5 stone so far and found it pretty easy. Good luck 

Glad you had a good experience getting on the big lad


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			She scrambled on, burst into tears, ambled around the yard, beamed a lot and got off before hugging Ted and cried again.
		
Click to expand...

Woo hoo! 

(Would add an animated celebratory emoticon, if I knew how).

Great stuff.


----------



## Pippity (20 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			She scrambled on, burst into tears, ambled around the yard, beamed a lot and got off before hugging Ted and cried again.
		
Click to expand...

I'm nearly crying just from reading this, so I can't imagine how you must feel!


----------



## Nessa4 (20 August 2015)

Wonderful news!!  I've followed this thread from post one with huge interest (I have a boy similar age to Ted), and really feel as though I know you.  I'm so pleased you have successfully climbed aboard the lovely Ted  (I hope to shed enough weight to do the same with Eric).  I too have enlisted the help of SW and can wholeheartedly recommend it.  Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## Highlands (20 August 2015)

Get a Fitbit  pedometer and get to Droitwich pool. Aqua aerobics is great fun on a Tuesday and thurs! Lost three stone in 11 weeks! So glad you got to hop on Ted!


----------



## Hetsmum (21 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			She scrambled on, burst into tears, ambled around the yard, beamed a lot and got off before hugging Ted and cried again.  Talk about embarrassing, Ted was cringing.

Ted and I are also looking for a clinic.  We are putting mother in it and chucking the key in a ditch.
		
Click to expand...

OMG I have damp eyes too!  Wonderful!  Please take pictures of the stressage!


----------



## Merrymoles (21 August 2015)

Fantastic! And what an incentive to lose weight - I can recommend SW too because it's easy for real life.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 August 2015)

I am so excited, really looking forward to tomorrow.  Just washed the white dressage square, it has not seen the light of day since 2010.  I couldn't make my mind up whether Ted should wear it or not.  It belonged to my best horse and he wore it at the nationals.  His saddle, a fabulous Jaquar dressage saddle also fits Ted.  I felt a bit 'odd' looking at it on Ted. I couldn't make my mind up if it was an insult to a very successful horse or a 'meant to be' situation.

Just need to find the plaiting box and a stool so I can reach.  Can someone tell me why I am so excited about a carthorse going to the local dressage to do a walk/trot test ?   The last time I plaited a horse I own it was for HOY's, that was exciting but I am more excited about tomorrow.  How odd !


----------



## Hetsmum (21 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am so excited, really looking forward to tomorrow.  Just washed the white dressage square, it has not seen the light of day since 2010.  I couldn't make my mind up whether Ted should wear it or not.  It belonged to my best horse and he wore it at the nationals.  His saddle, a fabulous Jaquar dressage saddle also fits Ted.  I felt a bit 'odd' looking at it on Ted. I couldn't make my mind up if it was an insult to a very successful horse or a 'meant to be' situation.

Just need to find the plaiting box and a stool so I can reach.  Can someone tell me why I am so excited about a carthorse going to the local dressage to do a walk/trot test ?   The last time I plaited a horse I own it was for HOY's, that was exciting but I am more excited about tomorrow.  How odd !
		
Click to expand...

1 - It was meant to be........
2 - Because both of you have come so very far......
3 - OMG welling up again!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 August 2015)

Ted def needs to wear his older brothers clothes.  It's meant to be  xx


----------



## Clare85 (21 August 2015)

Definitely meant to be! Good luck to Ted, can't wait to hear how he gets on.


----------



## Fun Times (21 August 2015)

Ted has only been working so hard at Borstal so that he earns the right to wear the older brother's clothes. If you take that away from him now it would be belittling his efforts and no one wants to take a pi$$ed off carthorse to dressage....


----------



## dianchi (21 August 2015)

Ive seen the pic and that made me well up 
You've have worked so hard that you def get to enjoy it now!


----------



## Piaffe123 (21 August 2015)

Have just sat here at a very dull afternoon at work where nothing work-related is working but we aren't allowed to leave...yawn... and read most of this thread. What a lovely story!! I'm so excited to hear how the walk trot test goes, thank you for sharing so much it's been such a fab read.


----------



## JenHunt (21 August 2015)

Hetsmum said:



			1 - It was meant to be........
2 - Because both of you have come so very far......
3 - OMG welling up again!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

This!! ^^^^


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 August 2015)

Look.....................!!!!


----------



## Regandal (21 August 2015)

Oh my!    He will look magnificent all plaited up and wearing the 'posh' gear!


----------



## Regandal (21 August 2015)

What about the hairy feet though???  Emergency haircut required, no?


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 August 2015)

Regandal said:



			What about the hairy feet though???  Emergency haircut required, no?
		
Click to expand...

Would like to, but he is being turned away for winter, so for the sake of a 4 minute test I decided against it.He has had a shave though !


----------



## Caol Ila (21 August 2015)

Nah, you can't get rid of the hairy feet.  They add to his general magnificence, and he is Shire-cob X, isn't he?  Both those breeds would be embarassed to lose their feathers!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 August 2015)

Caol Ila said:



			Nah, you can't get rid of the hairy feet.  They add to his general magnificence, and he is Shire-cob X, isn't he?  Both those breeds would be embarassed to lose their feathers!
		
Click to expand...

He is yes, mum was pure shire, dad a big vanner cob.


----------



## Tern (22 August 2015)

Fun Times said:



			no one wants to take a pi$$ed off carthorse to dressage....
		
Click to expand...

Oh how true.   I learn not to pi$$ mine off regularly - they don't play ball when annoyed. 

I hope he has a lot of fun later on!


----------



## teacups (22 August 2015)

Errrm, who is that riding Ted? Looking good, anyway!
You have had your first amble on Ted - that must have felt amazing (love Alice's report btw, that really made me laugh).

Good luck for today's dressage test, and look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## sandi_84 (22 August 2015)

Good luck for today! Hope Ted has done lots of revising 
He looks absolutely super by the way, I do love hearing your updates on him  Last time she was up I was telling my MIL about him and how much he's changed, tried to find before and after photos but as I was on my mobile I couldn't find the right pages ha ha!


----------



## ozpoz (22 August 2015)

So funny to read Ted and Alice's progress,but this doesn't overshadow how delighted I feel for you. Have lots of fun with Ted today.


----------



## Sven (22 August 2015)

I feel like a nervous mother checking the thread religiously for an update!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 August 2015)

Thank you for all your good wishes.  I travelled over to Ted this morning telling myself all we need is for him to travel well, cope amongst the other horses, at least get near the white boards, not sit on the judges car or flatten any small children.

The pictures tell the rest of the story.

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p512/Banksgreen1/DSCF1638_zpsvfprtjdq.jpg

Yes Ted your legs have gone red, it stops you turning them green in the trailer.  Green feathers are not in.

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p512/Banksgreen1/DSCF1645_zpsg75i3qb3.jpg

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p512/Banksgreen1/DSCF1649_zpsyrfzwfwk.jpg

Enter at A, please stay in the arena

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p512/Banksgreen1/DSCF1653_zpszz6oaija.jpg

Intense concentration from Ted

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p512/Banksgreen1/DSCF1663_zps5dxntsh9.jpg

and relax in a heap

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p512/Banksgreen1/DSCF1667_zps6oie1ia4.jpg

65.6% and...............

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p512/Banksgreen1/DSCF1685_zps2oiu95l9.jpg


Needless to say I cried, again.  The class had various sections in it which I didn't really understand so I just stuck him in the open section, there was only 4 in the open but never the less he scored nicely.  Not once throughout the morning did he question what was asked of him.  In the warm up, which was busier than I expected it to be, they had 3 arena's running together, so there were plenty of horses cantering around Ted, he remained calm and attentive.

The judge was good, she had been told he may not cope and she let him have two trots around the outside before saying go.  After the test he was parked in the warm up and used as a sofa to watch for half an hour, before sharing a can of vimto with me and the crust off David's bacon sandwich.

He loaded well and is now wandering around his paddock happily.

No idea why the pictures didn't show, can someone fix it please.


----------



## Caol Ila (22 August 2015)

What a lovely update.  So pleased for you and Ted!

Your trainer sounds like an amazing guy.


----------



## hayinamanger (22 August 2015)

So lovely to see Ted out competing and looking so relaxed, congratulations AA, you must be euphoric.


----------



## Sven (22 August 2015)

And now I can relax, what a star &#11088;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;&#11088;&#65039;


----------



## Ormsweird (22 August 2015)

Well done Ted!

Alice, you have so much to live up to now. Can you just imagine the boasting when he gets home!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 August 2015)

Ormsweird said:



			Well done Ted!

Alice, you have so much to live up to now. Can you just imagine the boasting when he gets home!
		
Click to expand...

Don't tell Alice, she will only book herself into therapy again.  Ted will be on his mobile all afternoon, he made lots of friends today, even though one person was overheard suggesting all he needed was a cart.  How rude, we didn't tell him.


----------



## D66 (22 August 2015)

fantastic, Ted's a star.


----------



## DirectorFury (22 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you for all your good wishes.  I travelled over to Ted this morning telling myself all we need is for him to travel well, cope amongst the other horses, at least get near the white boards, not sit on the judges car or flatten any small children.

The pictures tell the rest of the story.







Yes Ted your legs have gone red, it stops you turning them green in the trailer.  Green feathers are not in.













Enter at A, please stay in the arena







Intense concentration from Ted







and relax in a heap







65.6% and...............








Needless to say I cried, again.  The class had various sections in it which I didn't really understand so I just stuck him in the open section, there was only 4 in the open but never the less he scored nicely.  Not once throughout the morning did he question what was asked of him.  In the warm up, which was busier than I expected it to be, they had 3 arena's running together, so there were plenty of horses cantering around Ted, he remained calm and attentive.

The judge was good, she had been told he may not cope and she let him have two trots around the outside before saying go.  After the test he was parked in the warm up and used as a sofa to watch for half an hour, before sharing a can of vimto with me and the crust off David's bacon sandwich.

He loaded well and is now wandering around his paddock happily.

No idea why the pictures didn't show, can someone fix it please.
		
Click to expand...

Pictures fixed . You need 'img' instead of 'url' inside the []. 

Well done Ted!


----------



## On the Hoof (22 August 2015)

Wow wow and triple wow ...well,done Ted! Has he asked for a pass to go in to town to celebrate? I'm sure Alice would put a party dress on for the occasion?


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (22 August 2015)

AA that's fabulous, you must be so pleased and congrats to Ted.


----------



## Nessa4 (22 August 2015)

Ted scrubs up well, doesn't he? Many congratulations, Team AA.  You must be thrilled.


----------



## Regandal (22 August 2015)

Just wonderful!


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 August 2015)

Absolutely brilliant.

Top marks to the groom, too, for Ted's immaculate turnout . Lovely neat plaited mane, very tidy tail (can't tell on my screen whether it was pulled or plaited), and quarter marks too. Ted rocked the (sparkly white) feathered look really well.


----------



## sandi_84 (22 August 2015)

Aw! I'm so happy for you!  Ted looked so smart all done up for his show! 

Well done to you all, Ted is proving to be such a lovely horse and it's just a fantastic journey to read about. Thank you again for sharing AA


----------



## OldNag (22 August 2015)

Way to go, Ted! 

That frilly suits him and I bet he will be picking up  a lot more! 

Alice, the pressure is on and Ted has well and truly raised the bar.  You had better get practising


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 August 2015)

just  WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## millikins (22 August 2015)

Well done he looks super. Has anyone in RL recognised him yet from this thread?


----------



## Hetsmum (22 August 2015)

OMG - Ted you are a superstar!!!  I welled up again........so not surprised you did.  Hats off to all involved with him.  ps keep the feathers.....it's very manly!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 August 2015)

Not that I know of.  All the people who have been involved in helping me and looking after him when I was ill, came to watch today which was lovely.  His personal vet who is also the person solely responsible for him coming to me, missed his test because she was on call, but a message was received.  I can remember her telling me he would turn into a nice horse.  That was the day he arrived and had to be sedated and carried off the truck.  I remember thinking 'what a heap of junk'.  As always she was right and I am so pleased I didn't give up on him.

He has one more week away and on Sunday is doing a pleasure ride before being dropped off home.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 August 2015)

On the hoof said:



			Wow wow and triple wow ...well,done Ted! Has he asked for a pass to go in to town to celebrate? I'm sure Alice would put a party dress on for the occasion?  

Click to expand...

He went without a pass and now I have a right mess to sort out.

He has been arrested for drunk and disorderly. I have to fetch him from the nick.  He overdosed on alcopops and was found in the High Street snogging a stranger at 3am.  He was also witnessed peeing in public and being rowdy in the queue for a late night kebab.  That is par for the course in our town centre anyway!  He is demanding a solicitor, head ache pills and imodium pills, it appears the kebab was a  bit iffy.

Alice was not arrested but is also in a mess. She went out wearing a belt for a skirt, a boob tube and 8" heels.  She is normally a frump so no idea what got into her head last night.  Apparently she is in A and E after managing to wedge her heels in the pavement and spraining all her ankles, of course the 11 babycham's prior to the fall had nothing to do with her ability to remain upright.  She wants a cardigan, her make up bag and a taxi to bring her home.

Teenagers, who would have them.


----------



## View (23 August 2015)

Oh fab - way to go Ted (the stressage, not the D&D).  I was another welling up when I saw the photos.

Is he still going on the pleasure ride next weekend, or has he been grounded?


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 August 2015)

View said:



			Oh fab - way to go Ted (the stressage, not the D&D).  I was another welling up when I saw the photos.

Is he still going on the pleasure ride next weekend, or has he been grounded?
		
Click to expand...

He is going, then he has a holiday.


----------



## twiggy2 (23 August 2015)

he looks great...


----------



## D66 (23 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			He is going, then he has a holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Ibiza?


----------



## Piaffe123 (23 August 2015)

I am a newcomer to this thread but even I was tearing up when I saw the photos! Go Ted!


----------



## Cobbytype (23 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			He went without a pass and now I have a right mess to sort out.

He has been arrested for drunk and disorderly. I have to fetch him from the nick.  He overdosed on alcopops and was found in the High Street snogging a stranger at 3am.  He was also witnessed peeing in public and being rowdy in the queue for a late night kebab.  That is par for the course in our town centre anyway!  He is demanding a solicitor, head ache pills and imodium pills, it appears the kebab was a  bit iffy.

Alice was not arrested but is also in a mess. She went out wearing a belt for a skirt, a boob tube and 8" heels.  She is normally a frump so no idea what got into her head last night.  Apparently she is in A and E after managing to wedge her heels in the pavement and spraining all her ankles, of course the 11 babycham's prior to the fall had nothing to do with her ability to remain upright.  She wants a cardigan, her make up bag and a taxi to bring her home.

Teenagers, who would have them.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, Ha, Tell Alice that next time, she needs a more classy drink, maybe 'Pony, the drink with a kick'. 

Well done to Ted, he looked just lovely and so glad you didn't try to make him something he isn't (by taking off his feathers). There's no shame in a cold blood horse - I love em, as do many others.


----------



## willhegofirst (23 August 2015)

Oh AA you really should write a book! Ted was so lucky when he ended up with you, his life by now could have been a very sorry story, you are a credit to each other and I'm sure you will both have a very happy future together.


----------



## OldNag (23 August 2015)

Digger66 said:



			Ibiza?
		
Click to expand...


Bloomin' heck.  I can just imagine Ted "havin' it large" in Ibiza. 
Is Alice going with him? I'm not sure which of them would need to be keeping the other out of trouble...


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 August 2015)

OldNag said:



			Bloomin' heck.  I can just imagine Ted "havin' it large" in Ibiza. 
Is Alice going with him? I'm not sure which of them would need to be keeping the other out of trouble...
		
Click to expand...

Ted is going to holiday in Bromsgrove on Sea,  with Lucy and Lilly the cows.  Alice is not having a holiday given that she seems to have been able to work the system all summer to avoid work.  It took four attempts to get on her this morning and another 3 dismounts and get back on before the mannerly move off was achieved.  She is rather teenager ish as the moment, she stomped and cussed over having a wash down and is currently sulking in the field.  Must be the babycham !


----------



## Nessa4 (23 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted is going to holiday in Bromsgrove on Sea,  with Lucy and Lilly the cows.  Alice is not having a holiday given that she seems to have been able to work the system all summer to avoid work.  It took four attempts to get on her this morning and another 3 dismounts and get back on before the mannerly move off was achieved.  She is rather teenager ish as the moment, she stomped and cussed over having a wash down and is currently sulking in the field.  Must be the babycham !
		
Click to expand...

OOOH!  I was born in Bromsgrove.  Lived in Dodford for first six years of my life (many, many years ago!!).' Hope Ted has a lovely restful time, cause he has been a star!  Alice clearly has a hangover, but hopefully will recognise the error of her ways.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 August 2015)

Wow....just wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 August 2015)

The success has gone to his head.  He has contacted Carl and is negotiating a rate.  He is researching a late entry to Rio and has updated his Christmas list to include a bespoke Albion dressage saddle, a bling bridle and a solarium.

The reality is, I have cleaned the cow pen out ready his return on Sunday, a fifth hand turnout rug has had the spiders power washed off it and a bale of last years hay is coming.


----------



## dianchi (24 August 2015)

Well at least that will give Alice a giggle- Ted is expecting big things and reality isnt quite there!


----------



## Clare85 (24 August 2015)

Fabulous!!!!!! Well done Ted! I welled up looking at the photos, he looks so smart  

Can I go to Ibiza with him??????


----------



## Annagain (24 August 2015)




----------



## Nicnac (24 August 2015)

Just caught up and seen photos and write up of test.  Must be onions around as eyes a bit leaky.  Go Ted - he can be Gooseberry to Valegro's Blueberry.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 August 2015)

My warped sense of humour must be rubbing off on Ted's breaker.

Just had a facebook message.  Apparently Carl called Ted this afternoon, but Ted was too busy for chit chat.  Really made me smile.


----------



## Hetsmum (25 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			My warped sense of humour must be rubbing off on Ted's breaker.

Just had a facebook message.  Apparently Carl called Ted this afternoon, but Ted was too busy for chit chat.  Really made me smile.
		
Click to expand...

     I hate to see what is on his Christmas list this year............


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 August 2015)

Clare85 said:



			Fabulous!!!!!! Well done Ted! I welled up looking at the photos, he looks so smart  

Can I go to Ibiza with him??????
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can, are you sure you can cope with non stop farting ?  he is the most tuneful horse I have ever known.  Please be aware he has a Ted mankini and it is bright orange.

No one has told him he has 10 miles to cover on Sunday at his first pleasure ride.  I am going on the barge horse, I will need all of next week off and several packets of paracetomol.

Off to oncology now and hoping nothing has changed.


----------



## Merrymoles (25 August 2015)

Everything crossed.

I'm sure my lad probably has a bright orange mankini too - I'll send him to Ibiza with Ted and they can have a whale of a time leering at the fillies...


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 August 2015)

Woohooooooooooo, red rosette for me too.  No change.


----------



## Pippity (25 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Woohooooooooooo, red rosette for me too.  No change.
		
Click to expand...

Even better news than Ted's rosette!


----------



## Piaffe123 (25 August 2015)

Everything crossed that all is still well.

The image of Ted in a mankini nearly made me spit hot chocolate across my keyboard!

ETA- Yay!!!


----------



## Hetsmum (25 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Woohooooooooooo, red rosette for me too.  No change.
		
Click to expand...

Top Banana!


----------



## Clare85 (25 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Of course you can, are you sure you can cope with non stop farting ?  he is the most tuneful horse I have ever known.  Please be aware he has a Ted mankini and it is bright orange.

No one has told him he has 10 miles to cover on Sunday at his first pleasure ride.  I am going on the barge horse, I will need all of next week off and several packets of paracetomol.

Off to oncology now and hoping nothing has changed.
		
Click to expand...




AdorableAlice said:



			Woohooooooooooo, red rosette for me too.  No change.
		
Click to expand...

Great news AA, pleased to hear all is ok.

That's fine re. the mankini, motivation for his fun ride to keep him in beach ready shape! I'll dig out my fluorescent tutu, leg warmers and string gloves - tell Ted to pack his glow sticks, we'll have a right old rave up! ;P


----------



## Clannad48 (25 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Woohooooooooooo, red rosette for me too.  No change.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations - long may the red rosettes keep coming your way


----------



## Nessa4 (25 August 2015)

Many hoorahs for both of you.  Not sure about the mankini though!!


----------



## teacups (29 August 2015)

What an amazing outing! Wonderful photos. He looks so grown up!
Can't believe he got a red rosette on top of all those other achievements and yes he will probably be unbearable when he gets home. <g>
Glad you got good news too. Onwards to the pleasure ride; really look forward to the report. Hope he manages to keep his halo intact, bet he'll be fine but I would search any parcels he gets as Alice might well post him sweets laced with amphetamines, lsd or worse, just to make sure he gets knocked down a peg or two...


----------



## Highlands (29 August 2015)

Clare85 said:



			Great news AA, pleased to hear all is ok.

That's fine re. the mankini, motivation for his fun ride to keep him in beach ready shape! I'll dig out my fluorescent tutu, leg warmers and string gloves - tell Ted to pack his glow sticks, we'll have a right old rave up! ;P 

Click to expand...

Knowing his breakers I shudder of anyone in a mankini this weather... I think of Davids joints!


----------



## Ormsweird (29 August 2015)

So it's a fun ride for Ted tomorrow? Does this mean he's going to be on the White Lightning cider?


----------



## sandi_84 (29 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Woohooooooooooo, red rosette for me too.  No change.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news! 

Good luck for you and Ted on the pleasure ride tomorrow! Looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 August 2015)

Fun ride is off.

Ted has a face like a chipmunk, he was looked at in June and had a lot of loose caps.  He is coming home in the morning and the vet can have a poke around in his mouth.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 August 2015)

Oh, what a shame about the fun ride. These caps can be very troublesome. My 4yo has recently had a sliver of a cap removed from her gum, where it had embedded itself. She'd had a full float 5 months before that, but there's still a lot of dental stuff going on at that age, so problems can occur.

In retrospect, probably just as well that his face swelled up, so you knew something was awry, rather than discovering a painful problem whilst on the fun ride..

He's going to have so much to tell Alice when he returns!


----------



## D66 (30 August 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Fun ride is off.

Ted has a face like a chipmunk, he was looked at in June and had a lot of loose caps.  He is coming home in the morning and the vet can have a poke around in his mouth.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure he wasn't in a fight in a nightclub? 
sorry about the fun ride.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 August 2015)

A mixed day for Ted and I.

He came home with his wingman in the trailer.  His face has gone down so we decided to hack him locally and then for me to ride him for a few minutes.

i wanted him to do my favourite hack so he can see the route before I ride it.  There is a music festival going on this weekend and I was absolutely thrilled to watch Ted lead past all the coloured horses that are tied up on the verges and all the other distractions.

He is not shod, he did not shy or trip so watching him flip over on his side with David underneath him was both awful and shocking.  A lot of our lanes have been resurfaced and are very slick for the shod horses, but the unshod don't have a problem.  The lanes were very wet and he went over so quickly.  The only pleasing thing was his reaction, he got up as quickly as he went down and did not panic or run away.  He carried on as if nothing had happened.  I was the only one upset !  David assured me he was fine but I bet he isn't in the morning.

Despite me making every excuse possible to not get on him, after all he had fallen, he has worked and he might have a sore tooth or 2,  I knew I had to and I felt really safe on him, we did the 20 minute block and I was chuffed to bits.  His trot is huge but comfortable.

So it is over to me now.


----------



## On the Hoof (30 August 2015)

Blimey that must have been scary! I'm so glad no one is hurt and that Ted took it all in his stride and that you got on him...that's absolutely brilliant. X


----------



## ElleSkywalker (30 August 2015)

What a shock but how fantastic was Ted the no-longer-a-twit-but-a-super-brave-heros reaction! Onwards both xxxx


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 August 2015)

Eek to the slippery road surface. If you report it to the BHS, maybe something can be done about it?

http://www.bhs.org.uk/safety-and-accidents/common-incidents/riding-on-the-road/slippery-roads

You're one gutsy lady to ride him after his tumble, which could have upset any horse. Am in total admiration.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 August 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Eek to the slippery road surface. If you report it to the BHS, maybe something can be done about it?

http://www.bhs.org.uk/safety-and-accidents/common-incidents/riding-on-the-road/slippery-roads

You're one gutsy lady to ride him after his tumble, which could have upset any horse. Am in total admiration.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that link, I am going to follow it through and send the information.  What got to me was the speed he went down at. he went from walking on, balanced and concentrating to on his side in a split second.  The off hind went first and he was down.  We know the shod horses struggle on that piece of road but the unshods never have.  That is what is puzzling me.


----------



## Caol Ila (30 August 2015)

Could have even been something like a wee bit of diesel or oil on the smooth part of the tarmac.  You (and the horse) wouldn't have seen it, but it's freakin' lethal.

I'm glad he took it in his stride.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 August 2015)

Some things never change.  Many pages back I described Ted failing to stop in front of me in the field.  He managed it again this morning.

Called him and I was pleased to see him look up and set sail in my direction.  Husband at my side said ' he will stop won't he ?', yes of course, make that maybe, get out of his way quick.  Ted put the brakes on and slid straight past us.

I left him in the barn to dry out before riding and was not amused to see him bucking and leaping around like a giant tigger.  Telling myself what he does in his free time is his business, I got the tack.

Feeling much less confident that I did yesterday when his breaker was here, I tacked up and bottled it, so I put him on the lunge for a few minutes whilst I gave myself a talking to.  My riding buddy arrived and I got on board.  We had a lovely hour long hack and apart from the normal baby wobbles he was a total star.

At the dinner table this evening my darling husband asked me why I was nervous of riding Ted and pointed out that my face was as white as a ghost when I got back from the hack.  I pointed out to him that Ted is/was special needs, I am heading towards 60 and I have not ridden a 4 year old since 1998 !  He said, 'but Ted is broken now and it cost us a fortune, so what's the problem'  husband was very lucky not to be wearing his chicken tikka at that point.

Next hack is tomorrow evening.  I can do it, I really can do it.


----------



## D66 (31 August 2015)

It is just a well developed sense of self preservation.  not fear.


----------



## OldNag (31 August 2015)

Go Ted... what a superstar. 
And well done you. 
I hope Ted has recovered from his slip, that sounds very scary.


----------



## Hetsmum (1 September 2015)

Wobbly nerves are understandable.  You have seen Ted at his worst.  This is a whole new chapter for both of you now though.  You will from here on in see him at his best.  Hacking escort is a very good idea at this stage.  Have you ever tried any NLP techniques?  I can recommend it as it really helped me with my fear of jumping x


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 September 2015)

Tell me more, what is NLP please.

I have to get over myself, Ted is a good boy and thorough out the breaking process had not bucked, napped or spun round.  I so wish I had not seen him go over on the road.

Saddler coming asap.  The only saddle I have that fits him is a Jaguar dressage saddle which is comfortable but I feel a bit perched.  I need a nice comfy gp.  My armchair Farrington is fitted to the big mare and she is a lot wider then Ted.  I hope they still make Farringtons.


----------



## lawa (1 September 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuro-linguistic_programming

This is a basic definition I used to some sucess for jumping as well.


----------



## Hetsmum (1 September 2015)

neuro linguistic programming.  It is basically where you try to re-programme your brain to visualise the positive rather than the negative.  I have read a really good book for horse riders whose name escapes me but I have at home and can look up later.  I had great success with jumping which I had to do for my instructors exams.  Basically close your  eyes and step by step imagine yourself having the perfect hack on Ted.  Even if stuff is thrown at him he remains calm and un-phased.  Repeat and repeat.  You are training your brain to take on these positive images and it really does help your confidence.  Try to never dwell on the -ve but focus very much on the +ve.  You have not had a scary experience whilst mounted on Ted so you have a very good place to work from.  I will look up book and let you know.
ETA I actually had a hypnotherapy session which was just NLP for something else.  I can't say that actually worked on my and hypnotherapy definitely didn't.  But repeating the +ve images to myself really did.  Last thing at night thinking about that perfect showjumping round or in your case hack.  Worth a shot and costs nothing!


----------



## Hetsmum (1 September 2015)

Ah Google.....this is the book.  I actually never read the whole book and it worked!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Simple-Steps-Riding-Success-Positive/dp/0715318209


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 September 2015)

Thank you so much.  Hacking this evening and tomorrow.  A sensible horse alongside me.  Saddler coming in on Thursday.

I will look at NLP now.


----------



## Luci07 (1 September 2015)

Nerves are awful and get worse when you are older as we lose our "gung ho". You are focusing on him falling over so every time that image comes up, mentally tell it to get lost and wave goodbye to it. Refocus on Ted walking past all kinds of distractions. That was Ted behaving. The slip was not to anything he actually did.

Saddles..can you nick a dead sheep pad? Then see if the saddle that you like will work with a pad? And as others have said, keep visualising yourself feeling safe and enjoying your hack..


----------



## Annagain (1 September 2015)

7 years ago I slipped on a wet floor on holiday and broke my cheekbone. Even though it's never happened again I'm still wary of wet floors. It's totally natural for you to be worried / nervous but just because it's happened once doesn't mean it'll happen again. And what an amazing boy he sounds, leading the way on a hack in a new environment past many unusual / scary things. That's what you need to try to remember.  

Wishing you and Ted (and Alice) many happy hacks to come!


----------



## dianchi (7 September 2015)

Hoping all is going well on the hacking scene?

How is Alice coping with Ted being back?

Sistrer Bridgette is back on the straight an narrow after a few days of Brat behaviour!


----------



## sandi_84 (7 September 2015)

Sorry to hear you and Ted have had a tough week, really pleased everything is going well though and well done on your successful hack! 

It's totally understandable being a bit ginger about the riding at the moment but as always you have had the courage to get up and get on, you should be very proud of yourself and Ted 

How is Alice finding having Ted back home?


----------



## ScottyJ (7 September 2015)

Caught up on this and wow I am so happy to hear you are riding the big man! Congratulations! Was he welcomed home by Alice?


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 September 2015)

very well done AA, so glad to hear that ted is being a good boy for you and look forward to hearing about your next few hacks..


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 September 2015)

Greetings from Ted and Alice.

Alice was looking forward to Ted coming home as she thought she would be field sharing.  The top corner has been kept for Ted's return and the grass is Cadbury like.  She is miffed that he and Dim Tim are in there now and she remains in Ryvita paddock.  She made her displeasure obvious when taken for a hack last week and she behaved appallingly.  So bad that I could not make my mind up as to whether she was in pain or being a pain !  My thoughts of the two four year olds hacking out together soon got shelved.

Thankfully she has redeemed herself and is now going very well again.

Having Ted home has been overwhelming in some respects, and l had so little time last week.  I did not have the confidence to get on without someone on the ground so I just handled him.  He now owns a new saddle and I am destitute !  but it has all been worth it because on Sunday and with his breaker with me but making me do everything, I had the most wonderful hack out on Ted.

He led all the way with three others behind him, tackled traffic well and a water crossing.  Saddle is comfortable for both of us, (farrington gp).  He got a little tired on the way home but I was so pleased with myself.  He felt safe, babyish yes, but safe.

Another hack this evening to look forward to.


----------



## lawa (8 September 2015)

Adorable Alice I have again sat and re read this entire thread.

What you have done and put into ted - from -tipton is simply amazing and if you ever dought what you are doing or is happening please look back through this thread and see just how far you have come.

If you ever need someone to walkout on the ground with you im not to far away.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 September 2015)

So pleased that Ted is being a superstar and well done you for pushing on with things now you've got him home!

May I be cheeky and ask for some pics of Dim Tim please?


----------



## applecart14 (8 September 2015)

Very nice, I am veering away from my normal WB to something of this stamp for my next horse (hopefully not for a few years yet mind you).

He is very handsome.


----------



## Hetsmum (8 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Greetings from Ted and Alice.

Having Ted home has been overwhelming in some respects, and l had so little time last week.  I did not have the confidence to get on without someone on the ground so I just handled him.  He now owns a new saddle and I am destitute !  but it has all been worth it because on Sunday and with his breaker with me but making me do everything, I had the most wonderful hack out on Ted.

He led all the way with three others behind him, tackled traffic well and a water crossing.  Saddle is comfortable for both of us, (farrington gp).  He got a little tired on the way home but I was so pleased with myself.  He felt safe, babyish yes, but safe.

Another hack this evening to look forward to.
		
Click to expand...

At the age of 40 something I should not be squealing in the office......but I did!  I am so happy for you


----------



## dianchi (8 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Greetings from Ted and Alice.

Alice was looking forward to Ted coming home as she thought she would be field sharing.  The top corner has been kept for Ted's return and the grass is Cadbury like.  She is miffed that he and Dim Tim are in there now and she remains in Ryvita paddock.  She made her displeasure obvious when taken for a hack last week and she behaved appallingly.  So bad that I could not make my mind up as to whether she was in pain or being a pain !  My thoughts of the two four year olds hacking out together soon got shelved.

Thankfully she has redeemed herself and is now going very well again.

Having Ted home has been overwhelming in some respects, and l had so little time last week.  I did not have the confidence to get on without someone on the ground so I just handled him.  He now owns a new saddle and I am destitute !  but it has all been worth it because on Sunday and with his breaker with me but making me do everything, I had the most wonderful hack out on Ted.

He led all the way with three others behind him, tackled traffic well and a water crossing.  Saddle is comfortable for both of us, (farrington gp).  He got a little tired on the way home but I was so pleased with myself.  He felt safe, babyish yes, but safe.

Another hack this evening to look forward to.
		
Click to expand...

Glad its not just my baby that did this over grass strops! Nawty Alice!


----------



## JenHunt (8 September 2015)

yes, and sadly it's not a babyish thing either... my two are both 21 and still have strops about the grass.!

in fact, they are both in the bad books for pushing my (a few weeks off 70) Dad out of the gateway, charging across the drive, stop, squeal, rear, shapr 90 degree turn (opposite directions from each other) and Tom went to check out the lawns and the greenhouse and veg patch, whilst Ron went up the (thankfully very very quiet) road to look for alternative field options....

just as Dad got one in the field the other turned up having found no suitable alternatives and realising his silly friend hadn't gone with him!

the screech marks in the top lawn have to be seen to be believed!! But the skill with which Tom negotiated the stone steps apparently belied his age and apparent arthritis riddled hocks... oops!


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 September 2015)

JenHunt said:



			yes, and sadly it's not a babyish thing either... my two are both 21 and still have strops about the grass.!

in fact, they are both in the bad books for pushing my (a few weeks off 70) Dad out of the gateway, charging across the drive, stop, squeal, rear, shapr 90 degree turn (opposite directions from each other) and Tom went to check out the lawns and the greenhouse and veg patch, whilst Ron went up the (thankfully very very quiet) road to look for alternative field options....

just as Dad got one in the field the other turned up having found no suitable alternatives and realising his silly friend hadn't gone with him!

the screech marks in the top lawn have to be seen to be believed!! But the skill with which Tom negotiated the stone steps apparently belied his age and apparent arthritis riddled hocks... oops!
		
Click to expand...

Oops !, our veg patch and greenhouse has small gates each end, so the punishable by death act of a horse in the garden should not happen.  Reminds me of a horse I had back in the 1980's, I liveried on a yard that had a pool heated by ground secured solar panels behind it.  I found the horse grazing underneath the panels.  I had to get a bucket of nuts, get on my hands and knees and entice the horse out with it's head in the bucket !


----------



## JenHunt (8 September 2015)

fortunately Tom didn't get into the veg or the greenhouse, but he did investigate the tops of the jerusalem artichokes and some courgette leaves over the fence! Decided, like so many boys, that veg just isn't his thing and besides ploughing the grass up was much more fun!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 September 2015)

Brave pants are hanging on.  Hacked him again and enjoyed it.  He has a fabulous walk and I love a nice walk on a horse, so comfortable.  He has a huge trot, which puzzles me because I can't see where he got it from, his breeding would not suggest elevation and big trot.

He has been home 10 days now and has got into a routine again.  This morning he heard my car and came to the gate which was nice.  It is so lovely to see him actually look at me and want me in his space rather than the nervous looking behind or inwards that I got so used to prior to his breaking.  I mentioned this to his breaker, (I have to give daily reports) and he said it is simple, the horse wants me to trust him and he wants to trust me, I just have to allow it to happen and allow the past to be forgotten.

Don't tell Ted, but someone has made an offer for him.  I did not hesitate to say he will never be for sale.  The journey we have been on together has no price tag.


----------



## lawa (10 September 2015)

That is brilliant news  So pleased for you is Alice behaving or is she off shopping again?


----------



## Cobbytype (10 September 2015)

My big fella had a fab walk and trot - he had long cannon bones which he inherited from his Clydesdale genes. His dad was a vanner pony and his mum only 15hh (also a vanner), but for some reason he turned out big.

And like you/Ted, I wouldn't have sold him for all the tea in China, despite the fact that I looked like a pea on a drum

Hope the love affair continues to flourish with Big Ted


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 September 2015)

lawa said:



			That is brilliant news  So pleased for you is Alice behaving or is she off shopping again?
		
Click to expand...

Behaving at the moment. Sulky though, reckons she is being starved.


----------



## dianchi (10 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Behaving at the moment. Sulky though, reckons she is being starved.
		
Click to expand...

Tell her it could be worse!


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Don't tell Ted, but someone has made an offer for him.  I did not hesitate to say he will never be for sale.  The journey we have been on together has no price tag.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all surprised that he's attracting interest now, he is such an impressive chap. Also, the HHO collective would be distraught if you sold him! 

Is it cheeky to ask what the disappointed hopeful purchaser planned to do with Ted?


----------



## Annagain (10 September 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Not at all surprised that he's attracting interest now, he is such an impressive chap. Also, the HHO collective would be distraught if you sold him!
		
Click to expand...

Unless of course you sold him to one of us and we vowed to keep up his story....


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 September 2015)

dianchi said:



			Tell her it could be worse!






Click to expand...

Dear Sister B,

Follow these instructions carefully. go over the trees behind you, find a strong branch and carefully hook the strap of that contraption on the branch, do a little wiggle and you will get it off over the top of your head.  Pick up said contraption and go to the furthest boundary, check for witnesses.  Summon all your strength and lob it a far as possible, ideally into a pond if you have one.  If you don't have a pond, wrap the contraption up in plain paper and post to me. I do have a pond and I will dispose of it for you.

Love from Alice.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 September 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Not at all surprised that he's attracting interest now, he is such an impressive chap. Also, the HHO collective would be distraught if you sold him! 

Is it cheeky to ask what the disappointed hopeful purchaser planned to do with Ted?
		
Click to expand...

Hunter for a man.  I won't sell him.  If anything happens to me, job loss or the BC returns, god forbid, or I just simply can't manage him Ted is being gifted to his breaker.  The horse absolutely adored David and I discussed the future just in case anything goes wrong.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (10 September 2015)

^^^^ lovely plan


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 September 2015)

That's a brilliant arrangement with Ted's breakers . It's a win win for Ted whether he stays with you or goes back to David.


----------



## Clannad48 (10 September 2015)

Brilliant plan - however does David the Breaker realise Ted has a huge fan club who will want to be kept updated on a VERY regular basis


----------



## katherinef (10 September 2015)

Ted's story is incredible, and such a fabulous read. Lovely his future is secured. You should write a book.


----------



## Hanson (10 September 2015)

I wonder what we would be referred to....like the fans of the music bands (directioners, beilbers etc) as followers of Ted and Alice? The cobbies or Tedonists perhaps?

Anyway I've wandered off what I came on here to ask....please could we have some photos of Ted,Alice and co?....pleeaassssse?


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 September 2015)

The boy is getting the hang of being normal - well my view of normal.

Balance a saddle on one arm, push overfull barrow, tuck lead rope under armpit and tow horse behind me, throw saddle in car boot and slam lid - no reaction from horse, continue to muck heap, drop rope by accident, tell horse to sit/wait - understood me, nice one.  Tip barrow and put away, whoops it fell over and took the other 3 neatly stacked barrows with it, lots of noise, horse yawned and looks bemused.  Finally get to his paddock and realise I have forgotten his treat, tell him to wait there whilst I fetch it.  He stood by the gate and then called to me.  I think I am in love.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			The boy is getting the hang of being normal - well my view of normal.

Balance a saddle on one arm, push overfull barrow, tuck lead rope under armpit and tow horse behind me, throw saddle in car boot and slam lid - no reaction from horse, continue to muck heap, drop rope by accident, tell horse to sit/wait - understood me, nice one.  Tip barrow and put away, whoops it fell over and took the other 3 neatly stacked barrows with it, lots of noise, horse yawned and looks bemused.  Finally get to his paddock and realise I have forgotten his treat, tell him to wait there whilst I fetch it.  He stood by the gate and then called to me.  I think I am in love.
		
Click to expand...


And of course with his breeding, that is what he should have been like all along, if only whatever happened to him before you got him hadn't (iyswim).  Because he was lucky enough to find you, he is now back on track.  I'm sure he will more than repay your efforts and faith in him.  Enjoy!


----------



## Ormsweird (11 September 2015)

This place needs a like button!

LIKE!


----------



## Hetsmum (11 September 2015)

Ormsweird said:



			This place needs a like button!

LIKE!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^^LIKE^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Please can we have more photos of the grown up TED


----------



## Turitea (11 September 2015)

I have followed your whole journey with Ted with great interest over the last 3 years. It is an absolute delight to see how everything has turned out for him and you. To a rosy future!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 September 2015)

Hetsmum said:



			^^^^^^^^^^^^LIKE^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Please can we have more photos of the grown up TED 

Click to expand...

Grown up Ted


----------



## willhegofirst (11 September 2015)

He really has grown into a stunning boy, and a credit to you AA &#55357;&#56832; I  have read this post with mixed emotions from the start, it's so lovely for Ted to have come so far, and for you to be doing so well with your recovery.


----------



## katherinef (11 September 2015)

I love that white splash on his quarters.  Very distinctive, his own freeze mark.
Gorgeous, handsome horse.


----------



## OldNag (11 September 2015)

I just had to go back to your opening post in this thread. I can't  believe it's 3 years. Ted has matured  magnificently.   

Who would have thought that 10 month old gangly creature would turn into Superted.  (obviously you were a very good judge of the adult the youngster would turn into). 

 So.... going back to your original post....  what does hubby think now?  
No need to hide Ted any more (blooming good job, he's a bit too big to hide anywhere!!)


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 September 2015)

OldNag said:



			I just had to go back to your opening post in this thread. I can't  believe it's 3 years. Ted has matured  magnificently.   

Who would have thought that 10 month old gangly creature would turn into Superted.  (obviously you were a very good judge of the adult the youngster would turn into). 

 So.... going back to your original post....  what does hubby think now?  
No need to hide Ted any more (blooming good job, he's a bit too big to hide anywhere!!)
		
Click to expand...

It was my dearest friend who is also my vet that spotted Ted as a foal.  I didn't really want another and when he arrived I thought he was a load of rubbish.  So much for my judgement ! I remember her saying 'he will be a really nice sort' in fact every time he knocked me flat, trod on me or cleared off, I remembered her words !  She was right, as she always is and I am looking forward to her riding Ted.

As for the husband, he warmed to Ted quite early on despite the various incidents, breakages and tantrums from me and the horse.  Of course he is not party to exactly how much money disappeared in the breaking process, he didn't notice the 'it will only be 6 weeks' turn into 16 weeks.  It did help that I did Alice in less than 6 weeks and I did not take him to see Ted very often, so he kind of didn't notice too much at all.  He remains blissfully unaware that I raided the ISA for a new saddle.  I am ready in case he does though, he did comment that he hoped to see me ride Ted more than I ride the cob mare.  Of course I will I said, just need to find a saddle to fit first - sorted !

He loves all the horses and I couldn't do it without him.  His sleep in is about to end any second now, rubber mats to lift and power wash, he will adore that job - not !


----------



## Hanson (12 September 2015)

Gorgeous boy. Any pictures of Alice? (Being greedy!)


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 September 2015)

Hanson said:



			Gorgeous boy. Any pictures of Alice? (Being greedy!)
		
Click to expand...

Alice and her young rider yesterday
	
	
		
		
	


	





Pleased with Alice, she has not been ridden for a week, but quite happily will go out into the paddock and be sensible.  School and studies are getting in the way for her lovely young rider to do much at the moment.

Followed by the superstar special boy giving Alice's young rider a feel of sideways and real paces.  The horse is 22 now and has been retired for 3 years following career ending injury.  It amazes me he how he can be tacked up once in a blue moon and remember everything.  He is so useful for my young rider to get a feel and to learn to sit properly.


----------



## View (12 September 2015)

AA, all of your horses are wonderful and a credit to you and the team around you.  It's been a roller coaster for you over the last few years, and it's so wonderful to see things going the right way for you.  You deserve it!


----------



## Hetsmum (12 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Grown up Ted







Click to expand...

Thank you!  He looks absolutely fabulous - although they all do and Alice looks really lovely under saddle.  The old boy still holds himself wonderfully - a class act


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 September 2015)

An update from Team Ted and his friends.

Despite having Ted trained to stand by the block for me to get off I decided to get off onto the ground and knackered my knee, how stupid can I get.  Hobbling well I decided I must lunge him at least once or twice a week, so last Thursday I tacked him up and put my hat etc on thinking I could lunge him and then just sit on him in the yard to keep my confidence ticking over more than his.

He went nicely and then out of the blue exploded.  I had put a neck strap on him because I had planned to get on him.  The neck strap had come forwards and as it went up his neck he panicked, it actually ended up flying over his head and down the lunge line.  Thankfully he did seek me for reassurance and stopped quickly but he was very upset.  I really did not want to get on him but knew if I didn't it would be harder the next time.  He was fine and we ambled around the yard before I slithered off onto the block.

Hacked him yesterday but trot was impossible, god knows what I have done to my knee but it hurts big time.  He was a good boy and I was relieved I rode him out.  Two tiny bits of work in 10 days is not great for a four year old and I am beginning to think he will be turned away.  His girlfriend, Slack Alice, how is it possible to be in season all the time ! is going well.  She has been hacking across country but yesterday went across her first stubble field.  The noise bothered her and she did a silly walk, my friend called it her moon walk.  

Today's moment was me shrieking for help following a rope malfunction.  The big cob mare was clipped and as I led her back to her box she dived at the open doored feed shed, now bearing in mind I am extremely lame, I hung on for grim death whilst screaming nooooooooooooooooooooo followed by some naughty words and then the rope broke at the clip, new rope and the clip just came apart.

My feed shed is long and narrow with a big door at either end.  It is an emporium of mega proportions with lots of interesting things for a marauding cob.  My friend heard the screams and arrived at the other end of the shed.  We both told the cob to 'don't turn round', the cob at that point was investigating a box of antibiotic sachets.  Enticed with an apple she picked her way through to the other end and out into the yard.  Phew, what a mess that could have been, I bought her a dually when I first had her, I think I better use it again whilst I am hobbling, she took advantage of me, rotten old boot !

So with just a few weeks to the clocks changing do I turn the four year olds away or do I expect them to be ridden twice a week and behave.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 September 2015)

lovely update, as always,   and your old horse looks fantastic.....I would say turn them away so you can all have a nice break but still do a bit of ground work if you can just to keep them disciplined.....your horses all look great ..hope your knee soon gets better....


----------



## McFluff (20 September 2015)

I love this thread - your horses are all gorgeous. So sorry about your knee, hope it gets better soon.


----------



## dianchi (23 September 2015)

I'm hoping to turn Sister Bridgette away after this weekend.
Although struggling with the world asking me why would I do that? (errrr she is 4)

Leave them on a good note and come back to them in spring


----------



## Clare85 (23 September 2015)

Fabulous updates, just caught up! What a cracker Ted has turned out to be and the others all look wonderful


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 September 2015)

dianchi said:



			I'm hoping to turn Sister Bridgette away after this weekend.
Although struggling with the world asking me why would I do that? (errrr she is 4)

Leave them on a good note and come back to them in spring 

Click to expand...

That is good to hear.  I have been stressing over Ted doing nothing because of my knackered knee.  I need to get it into my head that he is now a normal young horse, rather than a full of anxiety wild carthorse.  I had an in depth chat with the breaker who assures me Ted will not forget anything.  In reality it is only a month until the clocks change and riding will be weekends only anyway, so why am I stressing in the first place !

Alice does not worry me at all, she is 4 going on 14 in her outlook of life.  I most certainly need to put all the bad and difficult experiences I had with Ted out of my mind.


----------



## lawa (24 September 2015)

Lovely update and amazing pictures I fall a bit more in love everytime


----------



## teacups (24 September 2015)

Lovely photos a usual, many thanks!

Re turning him away the other thing is that should you feel nervous in spring, you could always have the breakers do a little refresher course. Even if Ted doesn't need it, he'd enjoy it and it would help you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 September 2015)

What a big wuss.







Now listen Ted, having a girl test out the deadly pole is just cowardly.  Telling her to go first is not helping your image.














Who needs girls






So pleased with the babies today, neither of them ridden for over a week, but both hacked out, passed heavy traffic and played in the school, all under the wing of their rock steady Aunty Martha.


----------



## ester (26 September 2015)

Ted looks so chuffed with himself! 

Alice looks.... wide!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 September 2015)

ester said:



			Ted looks so chuffed with himself! 

Alice looks.... wide! 

Click to expand...

Now look, Alice will have a complex soon.  None of her clothes fit and her saddle goes west on a regular basis.  She will need super glue to keep in on soon.


----------



## OldNag (26 September 2015)

Fab update!
Next stop Hickstead


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 September 2015)

Just caught up with this again. Ted looks amazing!!!! Such a credit to you and the breakers 
And lovely to see that you have your brave pants on with him...you deserve to get the happiness from him. Xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 September 2015)

It seems I have to issue an apology to Ted the not such a Twit.

Can't believe I am typing these words.  Ted is actually very intelligent.  Finally his brain, body and feet are communicating and wow, does he soak education up.

Yesterday he was shown leg yield from the ground using the word 'over'.  He got that very easily in both directions, so we progressed to mounted, put the aid on and used 'over' again.  My furry little lad sailed across the arena with such ease we could not believe what we were watching.  Must have been a fluke, do it again, perfect in both directions.  He is gradually developing a little presence and he did have a little 'look at me' about him when he was rewarded for his work.

He hacked home from the school and passed a huge tractor with a plough on.  Little things please little minds I suppose, but I felt rather emotional when I turned him out.  It really is all starting to come together now, at last he is a horse that wants to be with people, to try his best and enjoy the experience of being cared for properly.


----------



## dianchi (30 September 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			It seems I have to issue an apology to Ted the not such a Twit.

Can't believe I am typing these words.  Ted is actually very intelligent.  Finally his brain, body and feet are communicating and wow, does he soak education up.

Yesterday he was shown leg yield from the ground using the word 'over'.  He got that very easily in both directions, so we progressed to mounted, put the aid on and used 'over' again.  My furry little lad sailed across the arena with such ease we could not believe what we were watching.  Must have been a fluke, do it again, perfect in both directions.  He is gradually developing a little presence and he did have a little 'look at me' about him when he was rewarded for his work.

He hacked home from the school and passed a huge tractor with a plough on.  Little things please little minds I suppose, but I felt rather emotional when I turned him out.  It really is all starting to come together now, at last he is a horse that wants to be with people, to try his best and enjoy the experience of being cared for properly.
		
Click to expand...

Such a dude!
Hope Alice is watching in horror and thinking of how she can out do him in the "good ranks"


----------



## Adopter (30 September 2015)

What a fantastic update, you have been so patient with him and it was his lucky day when he joined your herd!

No wonder you felt emotional, your youngsters have done so well and they seem to show so much promise for the future.

Hope your knee is recovering.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 September 2015)

dianchi said:



			Such a dude!
Hope Alice is watching in horror and thinking of how she can out do him in the "good ranks"
		
Click to expand...

Alice is strutting her stuff, she had to give Ted a lead over a pole.  He thought it was a crocodile.

My knee is improving at last, apparently I have been a miserable and bad tempered old bint for a month according to the husband.  I rode the barge cob this morning and remembered to dismount onto the block, avoiding a crash landing on my nearly mended knee.


----------



## Hetsmum (2 October 2015)

OldNag said:



			Fab update!
Next stop Hickstead 

Click to expand...

Or dressage masters at Hickstead if he is learning leg yield that quickly!  Ted you are amazing (and Alice and AA too!)


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 October 2015)

Ted has been promoted and trusted to do a special job today.  My special old lad is poorly and in his barn, Ted is alongside and in charge of keeping the old lad calm.  I did have to explain twice and do a diagram for Ted but the penny dropped and he is taking his caring duties seriously.

Having been up in the night staying awake during this mornings meeting is going to be a struggle.  Red Bull purchase on the way to work I think !


----------



## Hetsmum (2 October 2015)

Best wishes for the old boy AA.x


----------



## Adopter (2 October 2015)

Sorry to read about your lad, hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## tabithakat64 (2 October 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted has been promoted and trusted to do a special job today.  My special old lad is poorly and in his barn, Ted is alongside and in charge of keeping the old lad calm.  I did have to explain twice and do a diagram for Ted but the penny dropped and he is taking his caring duties seriously.

Having been up in the night staying awake during this mornings meeting is going to be a struggle.  Red Bull purchase on the way to work I think !
		
Click to expand...

So sorry your old lad is poorly, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (2 October 2015)

Sorry to hear your old boy is poorly AA.  I hope telling tales of his wondrous achievements to Ted will work to perk the old boy up and to inspire Ted


----------



## JenHunt (2 October 2015)

oh no! hope he's improving this morning? and that Ted hasn't kept him from his rest by chatting away at all hours?!


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 October 2015)

JenHunt said:



			oh no! hope he's improving this morning? and that Ted hasn't kept him from his rest by chatting away at all hours?!
		
Click to expand...

The old lad is improving but his acth level has risen to 77 so meds will be increased.  Ted took his duties very seriously and looked after Mr Leo well.  Unfortunately the husband saw Ted doing diy on the fencing, large itchy arse on elderly post and rail was only going to have one result, so Ted had to vacate.

It was a landmark day for Ted today.  I asked his breakers to visit and do this ...............













and we went for a trip during which he did not fret at all.  He off loaded and reloaded afterwards without a problem.  I also loaded him and he was fine.  We are off to a baby dressage show on Tuesday.

The day ended with Ted and Alice hacking out together, not entirely sure that I approved but I  could not escort them with the rock steady mare as the vet was due.  Apparently they were perfectly well behaved.

I have just had a text from Ted asking me if he can have driving lessons and a text from Alice telling me Ted had told her she needed to shave her beard and her legs.  I can see trouble brewing.


----------



## Fun Times (3 October 2015)

Uh oh. Now he has got the hang of the travelling thing, expect him to request a ferrari.


----------



## be positive (3 October 2015)

You must be so proud to see the two of them going out for a hack together, as for the texts just ignore them or tell them to call "horseline" if they want to sort out their petty squabbles, although they would actually both look better for a haircut Ted being the worst offender with his hairy ankles so he has no reason to pick on Alice, hers are modest compared to his.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 October 2015)

be positive said:



			You must be so proud to see the two of them going out for a hack together, as for the texts just ignore them or tell them to call "horseline" if they want to sort out their petty squabbles, although they would actually both look better for a haircut Ted being the worst offender with his hairy ankles so he has no reason to pick on Alice, hers are modest compared to his.
		
Click to expand...

I am proud, relieved and grateful all mixed up together.  They are so grown up and there is so much to look forward to.

Ted's furry ankles have a reprieve until the spring and then he will have a tidy hunter hairdo.  He has just learnt Intro A and will wow the judge at 8.55am on Tuesday.  Hopefully he copes and it is a good wow.  It is indoors which will be a first for him.

He can forget the sports car, lets have a nice Oakley.


----------



## Greybird (5 October 2015)

Have everything crossed for you and Ted. Don't forget the hip flask, and the piccies.
Don't stress - he will be an absolute star.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 October 2015)

Greybird said:



			Have everything crossed for you and Ted. Don't forget the hip flask, and the piccies.
Don't stress - he will be an absolute star.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - guess who cannot sleep!  I am more worried about tomorrow's intro A than I was taking a hunter to hoys.  I really must start believing in the furry fool.


----------



## Adopter (6 October 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you - guess who cannot sleep!  I am more worried about tomorrow's intro A than I was taking a hunter to hoys.  I really must start believing in

I hope you have a successful first outing, and Ted enjoys showing how much he has learnt.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 October 2015)

Got everything crossed for you both &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Clare85 (6 October 2015)

Hope the old boy is feeling better soon AA and wishing Ted/you the best for dressage today. Looking forward to reading how it went


----------



## texas (6 October 2015)

Good luck Ted and AA, you can do it!


----------



## teacups (6 October 2015)

Oooh, good luck! What a milestone achievement - sorry, shouldn't say anything like that at this stage i.e. beforehand.
At least he'll load, or if not you can blame those breakers, haha.


----------



## Racergirl (6 October 2015)

Oooooh, four minutes to go!! Good luck !!


----------



## topsyturvy (6 October 2015)

Such a great thread. It is lovely to see Ted growing up he looks fantastic! Good luck for his first outing.


----------



## Leo Walker (6 October 2015)

Good luck! I'm sure he will wow everyone


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 October 2015)

Had a lovely morning.  He was a little puzzled with the plaiting business at 5am and I was a little puzzled at the amount of mane he seems to have acquired.

Loaded nicely but was quite anxious on the journey and got hot.  He really tried hard and I have a nice video of him doing his test, just need to work out how to post it.

Loaded to go home without issue and travelled much better.  He is a little star.


----------



## Annagain (6 October 2015)

Fab, well done you and Ted! He's a rather large star if you ask me, both figuratively and literally!


----------



## Clare85 (6 October 2015)

Fab! Well done


----------



## Regandal (6 October 2015)

Well done!  Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 October 2015)

Brilliant!

*Drums fingers impatiently whilst waiting for AA to load video..*


----------



## sandi_84 (6 October 2015)

Well done on today's test for you and Ted  Also looking forward to a video 
How is your old boy or did I miss an update?
Is Alice getting to go out on the town and show her dance floor moves soon too?


----------



## Hetsmum (6 October 2015)

wow - go Ted!    Totally agree with the big shinny star!


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 October 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Brilliant!

*Drums fingers impatiently whilst waiting for AA to load video..*
		
Click to expand...

Struggling, photobucket tells me it is too long, 4 minutes, got it onto facebook but can't seem to do it on here.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 October 2015)

Oh 'eck, hopefully someone who knows about these things will be along shortly.

According to photobucket, you should be ok for up to 10 mins and 500mb. No idea how to resize a video, though. (OH says you need to lower the bit rate, but I haven't a clue what he means).


----------



## Clodagh (6 October 2015)

What a brilliant result, well done.


----------



## MargotC (6 October 2015)

Fabulous update. Must be so rewarding.  I find when all else fails in terms of uploading Dropbox works fine for any video sizes.


----------



## Leo Walker (6 October 2015)

youtube then post the link


----------



## Greybird (6 October 2015)

Yahooo, from Ted the Twit to My New Dressage Horse!!


----------



## OldNag (6 October 2015)

Woooooooo! Well done Ted xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 October 2015)

He has gone clubbing, taken Dim Tim with him and left Alice behind.  No doubt he will be arrested for drunken disorderly and have a criminal record to go with his rosette.

Alice is miles behind Ted on the education front, I don't have a consistent rider for her, but to be fair when her little rider is available the filly behaves, is willing and enjoys her work.  She is growing and getting deeper and will be a much stronger horse in the spring.

Ted worried me on the outward trip this morning, his first solo journey, apart from the little practice at the weekend, in the lorry.  He got anxious and tense.  I stayed with him and that helped a little, as did the distraction of a bucket of nuts.  The homeward trip was far better and although boiled he was more accepting and his eye was calm.

Ted has two rosettes now and I am very proud of him.  My husband has just announced they must be the worlds most expensive bits of ribbon and cardboard ever made.  Revenge is best served cold, his socks and pants have just gone in the machine with Ted's dressage square.  Ted has an outer layer of coat like a camel, very prickly and itchy.  What comes round goes round I guess.


----------



## cally6008 (6 October 2015)

>> My husband has just announced they must be the worlds most expensive bits of ribbon and cardboard ever made. Revenge is best served cold, his socks and pants have just gone in the machine with Ted's dressage square.


Oh my, LMAO !!!


----------



## Adopter (6 October 2015)

Well done Ted and AA, great update, hope laundry survives!


----------



## teacups (9 October 2015)

Well done both of you!

Hairy pants, hmmm. He was only stating a fact! <hides behind sofa>


----------



## Greybird (9 October 2015)

Those rosettes aren't just made of ribbon and cardboard - there is a hell of a lot of blood, sweat and tears in them as well - but I think AA's OH knows that, 'cause some of them are prob his.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 October 2015)

Greybird said:



			Those rosettes aren't just made of ribbon and cardboard - there is a hell of a lot of blood, sweat and tears in them as well - but I think AA's OH knows that, 'cause some of them are prob his.
		
Click to expand...

You are right ! plus you forgot the cash.  OH left in charge this evening as I left at 4am for Hoys and only just walked in.  My question of 'everything ok'? was answered with the comment of 'Ted's poo's are too big for the wheelbarrow'.  Well that is an observation I suppose, I will assume all legs are attached and everyone is upright and breathing !


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 October 2015)

Alice is in love with Ted again and Ted has scored brownie points and is now unbearably smug.

Our early Sunday morning hack was so lovely, if a little eventful.  The two babies and the barge horse in rear guard position.  Our lanes have been resurfaced with that smooth tarmac and the bike clubs are loving it.  Thirty lycra clad men hurtled at us in a very narrow spot, I managed to put barge horse's amble bottom in the way and they slowed a little.  Baby horses coped well, Alice was alarmed but Ted was fine.  Do bike riders have no concept of what a horse can do ?, I have no idea if this group were racing but they were certainly not stopping until I forced the issue.

Hacking on past the dairy farm Ted got his chance to turn into a super hero.  The cows had just come out of the parlour and were rather fresh as they trotted down the bank towards the lane we were on.  Alice was beside herself and shot forwards into the rear end of Ted, I am sure she wanted to wrap her front legs around his neck.  To my utter amazement the ever steady barge horse decided she was also out of here and took a good hold, careering into the other side of Ted.

Ted pricked his ears and walked on totally unperturbed about the cattle and with two mares clutching onto him.  He is now telling anyone who will listen about his super hero status.


----------



## Adopter (12 October 2015)

Super  Ted!  Well done, all good practice and promising for the future!  He is turning into a real gentleman.


----------



## Hetsmum (12 October 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Alice is in love with Ted again and Ted has scored brownie points and is now unbearably smug.

Our early Sunday morning hack was so lovely, if a little eventful.  The two babies and the barge horse in rear guard position.  Our lanes have been resurfaced with that smooth tarmac and the bike clubs are loving it.  Thirty lycra clad men hurtled at us in a very narrow spot, I managed to put barge horse's amble bottom in the way and they slowed a little.  Baby horses coped well, Alice was alarmed but Ted was fine.  Do bike riders have no concept of what a horse can do ?, I have no idea if this group were racing but they were certainly not stopping until I forced the issue.

Hacking on past the dairy farm Ted got his chance to turn into a super hero.  The cows had just come out of the parlour and were rather fresh as they trotted down the bank towards the lane we were on.  Alice was beside herself and shot forwards into the rear end of Ted, I am sure she wanted to wrap her front legs around his neck.  To my utter amazement the ever steady barge horse decided she was also out of here and took a good hold, careering into the other side of Ted.

Ted pricked his ears and walked on totally unperturbed about the cattle and with two mares clutching onto him.  He is now telling anyone who will listen about his super hero status.
		
Click to expand...

 Oh well done Ted!  Martha will never live it down!


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 October 2015)

Martha's clearly so impressed with Ted's rock solid steadiness on the road that she has decided to hand him the job of nanny in chief!

Re the cyclists. Can you persuade someone to become your own ninja cyclist to accompany you on hacks, to flag them down if they come speeding along? My OH does this for me, he can whizz off to slow them down in time if necessary.


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 October 2015)

Another milestone reached today.

Ted hacked out all on his lonesome. He was forward, attentive and a very good boy passing traffic and the occasional Worcestershire Crocodilagator.  These are monsters that lurk only in Worcestershire hedges and are very rare, only horses can see them, humans can't.  They are deadly dangerous and must be passed at speed.

Ted's was very brave and grown up, the only baby behaviour was every time he spotted a horse in the fields he called to it.


----------



## OldNag (20 October 2015)

Ted gets awesomer week by week. 

You must be so proud


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 October 2015)

OldNag said:



			Ted gets awesomer week by week. 

You must be so proud 

Click to expand...

I am, but despite all his progress under saddle, there is one thing that makes me almost cry each time when I am with him.  It sounds stupid I know and is hardly horsemanship, but he actually wants to be with me, he stays with me and is happy with me in his space.

How daft does that sound ! and unless you saw what he was like with people, it is probably meaningless.


----------



## View (20 October 2015)

Aw, I really enjoy these updates.  What a horse - he was so lucky to find his way to you.


----------



## OldNag (20 October 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am, but despite all his progress under saddle, there is one thing that makes me almost cry each time when I am with him.  It sounds stupid I know and is hardly horsemanship, but he actually wants to be with me, he stays with me and is happy with me in his space.

How daft does that sound ! and unless you saw what he was like with people, it is probably meaningless.
		
Click to expand...

Not daft at all. 
I would say that *IS* horsemanship


----------



## Adopter (20 October 2015)

Wow, that is a milestone!  Great news, how lovely that he is so comfortable with you.


----------



## MargotC (20 October 2015)

This thread never fails to put a smile on my face. You have a real knack for sharing.

Ted sounds fairly fabulous!


----------



## Nessa4 (21 October 2015)

OldNag said:



			Not daft at all. 
I would say that *IS* horsemanship 

Click to expand...

COMPLETELY agree with this - the whole story has been/is amazing, and you and Ted (and all the others) are awesome!  (A much overused word these days, but in this case justified.


----------



## JenHunt (22 October 2015)

OldNag said:



			Not daft at all. 
I would say that *IS* horsemanship 

Click to expand...

totally agree! 

he's clearly a very smart horse, who's just taken time to mature. You are clearly proud of him, but you should be proud of yourself too for persevering, for finding the right solution for him and for believing that it would come right eventually!

this thread is just about the only reason i still cone on H&H these days...


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 October 2015)

JenHunt said:



			totally agree! 

he's clearly a very smart horse, who's just taken time to mature. You are clearly proud of him, but you should be proud of yourself too for persevering, for finding the right solution for him and for believing that it would come right eventually!

this thread is just about the only reason i still cone on H&H these days...
		
Click to expand...

What lovely words, thank you. I can't believe I have kept the story going for so long.  The forum gave me so much company, strength and diversion when I was ill.

Ted has an exciting weekend coming up.  He has a friend visiting on Sunday to go for a hack.  A real Shire Horse is coming over to get used to travelling alone and then go for a nice ride somewhere different. 

As you know Ted very nearly went to a Shire specialist to be broken, but that would have been as a driving horse and I had set my heart on riding him at some point.  We remain in touch with Warwickshire Carriage Horses and are looking forward to riding out with one of their magnificent Shires on Sunday.  Ted is going to look like a Shetland pony, the photographs will be fun.


----------



## JenHunt (22 October 2015)

can't wait to see the pictures! I'm sure he won't look like a midget at all 

do you think you'll try driving him at some point in the future? 

reading what you went through when you were poorly really helped me to handle my mum going through similar, and I'm so pleased that you (both!) came through it as you have done.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 October 2015)

Very pleased to hear you mum is doing well.  It is so difficult for those around cancer patients to know what to do and how to cope.

Ted won't be driven, he is heading for a dressage career, plus other fun of course.  Under the fur and feather are some very surprising paces and rhythm, he ticks along very easily and both the judges that have seen him so far, mentioned how even his trot is.

Amazes me to be honest, I watched all the falling over, slipping up and general out of control of his own limbs, to ever believe he could steer himself around a circle.

So looking forward to clipping him out in the Spring, I think he will look very smart.


----------



## hanny93 (22 October 2015)

Hello, 

I'm sure you're bored of reading these sorts of posts but I just had to say what an amazing inspiration you've been to me. 

I've had nothing in the form of trials and tribulations in my life compared to yours, and you put my minor worries to bed simply with your self reassurance that everything will be ok. 

I read this thread over the course of a week and it is genuinely like reading a family members diary. My OH even commented how glued to my phone I was (cue snarky remark and quick slap on the belly) and I just want to say thankyou for sharing this very personal journey. 

Ted looks fantastic, Alice is my ideal horse (even with the belt short skirts and nights out drinking alcopops!!) and you are an inspiration. 

You have given me the self confidence to take on a youngster and I just hope that even with my inexperience and nerves, she will somehow turn out to be half the horse Ted is (literally and figuratively!) 

I wish you all the best, and thankyou once again xx


----------



## vallin (22 October 2015)

I'm still waiting for the dressage test video


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 October 2015)

hanny93 said:



			Hello, 

I'm sure you're bored of reading these sorts of posts but I just had to say what an amazing inspiration you've been to me. 

I've had nothing in the form of trials and tribulations in my life compared to yours, and you put my minor worries to bed simply with your self reassurance that everything will be ok. 

I read this thread over the course of a week and it is genuinely like reading a family members diary. My OH even commented how glued to my phone I was (cue snarky remark and quick slap on the belly) and I just want to say thankyou for sharing this very personal journey. 

Ted looks fantastic, Alice is my ideal horse (even with the belt short skirts and nights out drinking alcopops!!) and you are an inspiration. 

You have given me the self confidence to take on a youngster and I just hope that even with my inexperience and nerves, she will somehow turn out to be half the horse Ted is (literally and figuratively!) 

I wish you all the best, and thankyou once again xx
		
Click to expand...

Oh, how lovely, and hello.  Take things slowly with your young horse and don't hesitate to seek help if you are unsure of anything.  Getting help is not a weakness in any way at all.  I have had horses 35 years but knew fairly soon in my journey with Ted that I would need some very special help.

Rearing your own horse is very rewarding and if you make a mistake you can rectify it quickly.  Good luck.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 October 2015)

Ted is distraught, in the deepest doldrums and needs extensive therapy.

Alice has dumped him and taken her admiration elsewhere.  She did think he was tall, dark and handsome until she saw Brad yesterday.  Brad visited us to go for a hack, as soon as he unloaded Alice had fainted and needed smelly salts to revive her.  She then told Ted he is a short dumpy squirt and is history.

Ted is too polite to fight for his girlfriend and turned to me for advice.  I told him we are both short fat and dumpy and we will survive.


----------



## vallin (26 October 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted is distraught, in the deepest doldrums and needs extensive therapy.

Alice has dumped him and taken her admiration elsewhere.  She did think he was tall, dark and handsome until she saw Brad yesterday.  Brad visited us to go for a hack, as soon as he unloaded Alice had fainted and needed smelly salts to revive her.  She then told Ted he is a short dumpy squirt and is history.

Ted is too polite to fight for his girlfriend and turned to me for advice.  I told him we are both short fat and dumpy and we will survive.






Click to expand...

He's so handsome


----------



## Hetsmum (26 October 2015)

Wow!  I bet he did make Ted look short!  Did they have a nice hack?


----------



## Clare85 (26 October 2015)

Wowzer! What a stunner - but could he live up to throwing shapes in Ibiza until the early hours? Hope Ted's pride isn't dented for too long


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 October 2015)

Ted has had a long chat with himself and reckons the only way to win Alice's affections back is to become Valegro mark two, same colour, plenty of white, can't be that hard can it ?

So this morning he got his feathers in a knot getting to grips with half pass - well baby leg yield but don't burst his bubble by telling him.  He can't stand any more disappointment.



















He is entered for another walk and trot test next week.  He is a funny little soul, he takes his schooling very seriously and we have noticed he rarely puts his ears forward when he is working.  They are either sideways are slightly back, I hope it is just concentration and not anything wrong.  His eyes are soft and he is forward and responsive so I assume he is comfortable.

He is certainly growing up, he did his work this morning taking no notice of a tree being taken down in a neighbours garden just 50 yards away, with men up the tree with chainsaws going.  On the other side of the school Alice decided to do gymnastics and sprinting games.  Not once did he look at either distraction.

His conformation is against him, his huge neck and thick gullet give him a very closed up look and allow him to curl up very easily.  He will stretch in snatches but is very inconsistent.  This was Ted's idea of stretch - just need to find a test with this in it.!


----------



## Regandal (27 October 2015)

He looks magnificent.  All shiny and sleek  He's a real head-turner.


----------



## McFluff (27 October 2015)

He looks great and like he is really concentrating on what he's being asked to do. I've been told to aim for ears relaxed out to the side as it shows good concentration.


----------



## teacups (28 October 2015)

Ted is doing so well- just lovely to see those photos. Hope ears to the side just mean he is listening and concentrating. Doing all that with chainsaws and Alice trying to distract him - wow. Clearly she's forgotten Brad already, or perhaps she's trying to keep all options open.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 October 2015)

He's a credit to you AA. ...and his trainers of course. He looks fantastic, just my type &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Adopter (29 October 2015)

Great photos AA, Ted looking very clever, he is progressing well. Alice should be impressed!


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 October 2015)

Never under estimate a newly broken 4 year old !.  Ted has decided he won't be mounted and Alice has found a buck.

It has been an entertaining afternoon, well from where I was standing it was, maybe not for the person taking 10 goes at getting on a naughty Ted, or the young rider on Alice who went up the long side in 4 strides and 4 bucks.


----------



## Gazen (29 October 2015)

All the horses seem to have been possessed by demons at the moment.


----------



## TrasaM (31 October 2015)

So pleased to catch up on Ted and Alice's adventures. He looks amazing and so grown up &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 November 2015)

Ted is making his third public appearance tomorrow. Given some rather bad behaviour over the weekend I am not sure how good an idea it is but he is entered and fingers crossed he will be a good boy.  Just another walk and trot test at Wyvern Riding Club.

I just hope he does not resemble a chocolate chip cookie in the morning.  He is an awful lot of horse to chip mud off and plait his bog brush mane.


----------



## Nessa4 (2 November 2015)

Good luck tomorrow - I am sure that Ted will rise to the occasion and be a proper grown up lad!!  Have followed this thread from the beginning and am awestruck by the progress.  Of both o you, through very different problems.  You are (both) an inspiration for us mere mortals!!


----------



## Adopter (2 November 2015)

Good Luck, hope you and Ted both enjoy your outing.


----------



## Hetsmum (2 November 2015)

Good luck Ted!  Best behaviour please


----------



## teacups (3 November 2015)

Impressive! Good luck today. May the best horse-with-a-name-starting-with-T win.
Look forward to hearing how he got on.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 November 2015)

66.3 % and lovely comments about his paces, we are so chuffed with him.

What really matters was how he coped with the morning.  He was so grown up, dragged him out the field at 6, he stood well whilst I tackled his shock of a mane and his rider chipped mud off him.  His feathers were beyond help and in all honesty even after the clean up efforts he still looked like he had just come off a tether at the side of the road !  

He loaded perfectly and travelled well just getting too warm.  I am loathe to clip him but I have asked his breakers to come over and see if they can get his chest and half neck off.  

He did have a naughty moment whilst being got on, but it was fleeting and soon forgotten.  He warmed up nicely and had a 'I have done this before' air about him, ears pricked, interested and calm.  He was first to go again and the bell went really quickly before he was half way down the long side.  

The only blip was during a circle when a donkey brayed outside, I can only think a donkey must have been on a lorry as company for something, don't think it was entered !  Ted got distracted and wobbled around a bit.  The 2 half 10 metre trot circles through X caused him the same problems as before.  I do wonder if that movement is really appropriate at this level, especially for big baby horses.

The free walk was not great and he wanted to look behind himself for some unknown reason.  Halt was square and he had a lovely pleased expression on his furry face.

He was boiled so we went off for a pick of grass and a relax before reloading him.  He travelled well again and is tucking into lunch now.  So we have had a very successful morning and Ted has added to his rosette collection with a 3rd place.


----------



## dianchi (3 November 2015)

love it well done!!


----------



## Hetsmum (3 November 2015)

Well done Ted!  He really is a super chap


----------



## Doormouse (3 November 2015)

Well done Ted!


----------



## MargotC (3 November 2015)

How great to read. Well done! It is so lovely to be able to 'watch' a horse grow up as it were through a thread like this.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 November 2015)

I think that the word is out, Ted is the one to beat, I reckon that the donkey's (un)timely bray was an attempt by a rival to nobble his test . And those 10m trot half circles are a ridiculous movement to have in a test designed for young horses and/or inexperienced riders, they need to be ditched.

Seriously, another jolly well done to the whole team.


----------



## Adopter (3 November 2015)

Well done Ted, great news that he seems to know when he is required to be at his best, and what great strides forward he has made this year.


----------



## JenHunt (4 November 2015)

another excellent result for Ted! <3 <3


----------



## Regandal (4 November 2015)

Clever boy. Love how his confidence is growing.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 November 2015)

JenHunt said:



			another excellent result for Ted! <3 <3
		
Click to expand...

and he got an 8 for his final halt ! a whole 8 for a horse that found any form of stopping his furry self a real challenge.  I still have horror flashbacks of his attempts to stop in front of me in the field and of course there was the incident when he barged Alice head first into the water trough.

Yesterday was his third walk and trot test and he has maintained a consistent 6 to 7.5 on the test sheets and for what he actually is I think that is quite an achievement.  We have a plan - by the end of the summer 2016 we hope he will win a BD prelim and an unaff novice.

Always have something to aim for is my motto.  This evening he is going to listen to a set of clippers running.  His breakers have assured me the horse will be fine for them to take his tum and neck off at the weekend.  Be positive they said.


----------



## Clare85 (4 November 2015)

Brilliant! Well done to Ted and team  hope the clipping goes well


----------



## katherinef (4 November 2015)

Clare85 said:



			Brilliant! Well done to Ted and team  hope the clipping goes well 

Click to expand...

Enjoyed the update - always glad to see an update when I click into this forum.

Well done Ted  especially for getting to grips with brakes. So important.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 November 2015)

With Ted hopefully, having his first go faster stripes tomorrow his breakers asked me to expose him to the noise of the clippers.

Fair enough and a very sensible start to his clipping education.  Barge horse needs an all over job again (she is like the forth bridge) so she and Ted are put into the ark, side by side.  There is a divider but Ted is tall enough to see over into the other box.  The doors are side by side so I tie the mare up on the door.  Ted cannot be any closer.  It was a little unfortunate when the mare grabbed his top lip with her teeth, but he was trying to snog her and she is not that sort of girl.

Apart from her front legs the mare is golden to clip and stood quietly with Ted looking on in total fascination.  I use two sets of clippers so I don't have to stop when they get hot.  The old Listers are very noisy but he did not bother at all, I offered them up to his face and he sniffed them and had a little feel with his lips.  I got on with the job and was doing the back end of her when I noticed Ted had gone from the door.  Ah, perhaps it is a bit much for him, I had a look over the boards and he was only lay down on his chest snoozing !

That was where he stayed whilst I got finished, packed everything away and put the mare in her own box.  He got up when he heard the teatime buckets start.  He is a funny soul, I hope he lets us clip him tomorrow.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 November 2015)

love this thread, always cheers me up especially tonight when fireworks are going off and my dog is shaking!!!!!!  well done ted (and everyone) for being a dressage star...


----------



## Hetsmum (9 November 2015)

How did the clipping go?


----------



## teacups (10 November 2015)

Hetsmum said:



			How did the clipping go? 

Click to expand...

No news is good news...hope so, anyway! 

It sounds as though clipper training was going very well, and have I said well done about the dressage test yet? It's so nice to hear that he is progressing so well. You sound more than a little amazed at times...<g>


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 November 2015)

Ted has a go faster stripe, sorry for delay in updating, that four letter word 'work' got in the way.

We had a lovely time when David, Teds breaker came over.  Ted has become ever more tricky to get on board and we could not decide if he was being a yob or if something was actually bothering him.  I dreaded telling David because the one thing that Ted had excelled at whilst being broken was standing rock still through the leaning over/getting on process, and then I get the horse home and wreck the good work !

It was so obvious Ted had remembered David and I thought to myself, 'just wait, Ted will be an angel at the block'.  He wasn't and I was rather relieved.  Ted gets anxious at the block, he seems to want to get going quickly, so whilst he will stand for a few seconds that is it and he is off, there is no back up/girthiness or offer to buck, just a 'we're off' reaction.

David's answer to the problem was to fool the horse a little by taking him to the block and doing everything bar getting on.  He was allowed to walk around the block as many times as he wanted to until he stood still, then a foot was put in the iron and removed regardless of whether the horse stood or moved.  It took 20 minutes but Ted did twig he has to stand properly before anything else was done.  it was fascinating to watch, no force, reprimands or voice control, Ted had to work it out for himself and when he did and was mounted and asked forwards from the block David immediately got off and made a fuss of him.  This was repeated a few times before we went for a hack.  Obviously it won't be an instant fix but at least I now have to tools to deal with it.  I have always maintained that Ted was thick, very wrong, and David said he thought Ted was one of the most intelligent horses he has dealt with.

We hacked out and met a hedge cutter which Ted ignored and on our return David got off onto the block and repeated the get on/off another couple of times whilst Ted stood like a statue.  Then we moved onto the clippers, the horse was hot so not ideal, but all I wanted to achieve was for him to accept the clippers on him, any coat removed would be a bonus.  The horse was tied outside and I went to put him inside.  David said no leave him outside and untie him.  I asked why and the reasoning was, if Ted wants to leave let him, don't trap him with walls where he will feel dominated and frightened.  Ted's default has always been to leave the scene.

So with the rope slack David started the clippers and allowed Ted to sniff them.  The horse sighed, rested a leg and put his chin on David's shoulder and the clipping began on Ted's chest.  Not a murmur out of the horse, until I took the clippers and he turned his eyes to watch me with a little bit of fear in his eye.  I finished his little bib clip with the clippers going into his jowl area and between his front legs.

He was hacked out yesterday, went to the block and stood still and quiet.  He went to a local school and was dismounted and remounted whilst there again standing still.  

I strongly believe we never stop learning as horse owners/handlers but this horse and David make me feel like I know nothing despite over 35 years of ownership.  There is still a long way to go before Ted and I will have a partnership but I am determined it will happen and it is lovely to have so many people interested in a furry carthorse and a windy 50 + owner.


----------



## Hetsmum (10 November 2015)

What a really fabulous update!  Its is so true that we never ever stop learning.  I really like the sound of the way David deals with Ted.  If the horse works something out for himself with less pressure they really do learn it better and faster.......bit like all of us really.  Who wants to be 'told' to do something?  Persuaded or learning it off our own back makes us much more willing all round.  Ted really sounds like he wants to please and with you as an owner I think a great partnership will grow and grow...........


----------



## Caol Ila (10 November 2015)

David sounds like a genius.  You're so lucky to have found him.  So many trainers would have taken the view that "the horse just needs to learn his place" and probably made Ted worse.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 November 2015)

Caol Ila said:



			David sounds like a genius.  You're so lucky to have found him.  So many trainers would have taken the view that "the horse just needs to learn his place" and probably made Ted worse.
		
Click to expand...

You are so right. I don't think Ted would be with us without David and the horse doesn't actually know his place yet given his mixed up 'wanting to please but being so anxious' temperament.  Not sure who I am in love with the most - Ted or David !!


----------



## KautoStar1 (10 November 2015)

AA - its very interesting about the clipping outside idea.  Mine was initially a nightmare to clip, and in a stable he became quite franky dangerous, but I had the brain wave of doing it outside so he didn't feel trapped and now, with the help of a little domo gel he is almost over his clipping phobia.   Now we can just cross tie him in the barn isle. It keeps us warm and dry but removes the confinement for him.  Simple things really that make sense when you think about them but sometimes its hard to see the obvious.
David sounds brilliant.  And as you say, we never stop learning.


----------



## Stockers (10 November 2015)

I have never commented on the adventures of Ted as I'm fairly new but I have read the whole thread.  

I get quite tingly reading about Ted's progress and this is a great example of how rewarding horses can be.

David does sound like a genius.


----------



## JenHunt (10 November 2015)

well done Ted, on both the dressage-ing and the clipping!!

When I first got Ron I was told that I wouldn't be able to clip him without sedation... He had allegedly been spooked when being hogged, and put his head through the stable roof! I decided that this was, quite frankly, B@!!*<>s, and like everything else with him he'd been push and bullied all the way along. The first year, I asked an experienced friend to give him a tracer clip. We left his face and a good deal of his neck untouched. He fidgeted, threatened her with a foot when she went near his belly, he jumped every time you turned the clippers on or off, stomped about his stable, and what should have been a quick clip took us two hours. But we did that without sedation.

The following year, I'd invested in a pair of the Wahl Avalon, battery 'trimmers', and a Michael Peace DVD. I studied the DVD for weeks and spent ages playing about with Ron, the clippers and a long lead rope on the edge of the field. I discovered that his response was entirely fear based. By the time I actually clipped him, he stood, like a rock, but shaking, on the end of a lead rope while I gave him a hunter clip (left his face untouched).  We've progressed from there over the last decade, and these days I use a pair of Wolseley Swifts, heavy duty mains powered clippers, and he stands, half asleep, wherever we choose to clip him, with or without a headcollar on. He still jumps when you turn them on or off, but I can cope with that! 

The moral of the waffle is that patience is key, there's no rush to achieve everything this instant, and Ted is clearly the sort who needs to work things out for himself, so I reckon David's approach is the right one for you both!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 November 2015)

Look out, a dreaded proud parent alert.

Sorry about this but I am so pleased with them today.  Not ridden for 12 and 15 days respectively, Ted and Alice came out of the field this morning.  We abandoned yesterday when the wind ripped a roof off in the yard and I decided that a pair of newly broken 4 year olds might just be fresh in a gale.

Both were a little silly to get on but once out they were perfect.  We did a route they had not done before and not once did they need their lead horse to come to the front.  Even a buildland yellow sack flapping in the hedge did not bother them, pity the rock steady lead horse that I was on did not follow the babies lead, she thought it was a yellow horse eating monster.

I guess random riding of young horses is not exactly the correct way to go but they coped well and were not at all bothered.  Ted is aiming at another W/T test on 1st December with the local riding club if the weather and time allows him to be ridden a little between now and then.


----------



## Adopter (22 November 2015)

What a pair of stars, guess they enjoy the attention and seeing new things.


----------



## meesha (22 November 2015)

Fabulous, clever ponios


----------



## View (22 November 2015)

Another wonderful update.  They are a fabulous pair.


----------



## Hetsmum (23 November 2015)

Fabulous.  Clever youngsters.  Good luck Ted - move over Valegro there's a new kid on the block!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 November 2015)

Ted's rider has announced Ted is too scruffy to take to the dressage and I must tidy the horse up.  With me muttering about 'he is hardly Valegro' I raided the tack room for a lightweight rug thinking it would at least, prevent the horse from wallowing in SH one T and resembling a giant chocolate chip cookie.

He wore a 6'9" fly sheet all summer, the same size amigo looked like a tutu and the weatherbeata didn't go round his chest.  We move on to the 7' amigo and that did not fit either !  After much cussing and wheezing from me, the tack room is wrecked and I find the 7'3" weatherbeta, even that is not a great fit but will do for the moment.  I have two 7'6" Fals which I never thought would see the light of day again but am I pleased I did not part with them.

It must run in the family, Alice and I go to Evans for our outfits and Ted goes to rentatent.


----------



## Annagain (24 November 2015)

I didn't even know there was such a size as 7'6"!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 November 2015)

annagain said:



			I didn't even know there was such a size as 7'6"!
		
Click to expand...

Fal made me a heavyweight 7'6" for my heavyweight hunter, he was 18h.  I had to take out a small mortgage to pay for it but it remains in excellent order and totally waterproof despite being 20 years old and in storage since 2004.  7'3" are purchasable off the shelf not sure about bigger though.


----------



## Tiddlypom (24 November 2015)

7'6" rugs! Wow! Has Ted grown upwards as well as filling out, or don't you dare to get the measuring stick on him to find out..


----------



## teacups (25 November 2015)

Blimey about the rug. Is Alice calling him fat yet? <g>
He must have grown - you will have to measure him. It would have been fun to have one of those growth charts, like the ones they do for children to hang on a wall or door, to mark at various times. Ted's would have to be on the outside wall of a large barn.

Fascinating to read about the mounting block training, and congratulations regarding the clipping. Well done all round!


----------



## Beausmate (25 November 2015)

High and Mighty for horses.. www.thebighorseshop.co.uk/new-epic-classic-rugs-hoods

A few other places stock 7' 6" rugs, but I think that's as big as you can get 'off the peg', the advantage being that that is one of the sizes most likely to be left in the sale. 

Better tell Ted that if he insists on growing any more, he'd better start working on his bison look!


----------



## LiffWee93 (25 November 2015)

Fab! Been following from the start x just to say, some of the Masta range go to 7ft6 and amino have their xl range up to 7ft6!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 November 2015)

Urgent Ted sized wheelbarrow needed.  

Sitting in my nice warm and dry office I have just received a call from my friend who has hacked Ted out this morning.  Ted has conked out a mile from home and is being led back.  They did a route that Ted has done before but previous rides have been left handed and down the steep hills, this time they went right handed and up the hills - Ted didn't make it and apparently faded rather rapidly !

He is home now, tucked up in bed and trying to ring World Horse Welfare to see if he has a claim for over working an equine.


----------



## D66 (26 November 2015)

He will have been on the internet all night on his laptop, looking at pics of foreign fillies and chatting to mates. You need to turn off the hub in the tack room, or change the password to make sure he gets some sleep.  Good 'ole Ted.


----------



## Ormsweird (26 November 2015)

And time to cut out the pizza, irn bru and sneaky white lightning, Ted me lad! Fittening time for you!


----------



## Fun Times (26 November 2015)

Valegro breathes a sigh of relief, content that his champion status is safe for another day.


----------



## Cobbytype (26 November 2015)

Tell Ted it's okay, 'Dressage with Hills' hasn't really taken off so he can stick to the flat version for the moment.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 November 2015)

Digger66 said:



			He will have been on the internet all night on his laptop, looking at pics of foreign fillies and chatting to mates. You need to turn off the hub in the tack room, or change the password to make sure he gets some sleep.  Good 'ole Ted.
		
Click to expand...

You have a good point.

Ted lives out, but last night he came in to see how he would be when ridden out of the stables first thing in the morning.  His 3 dressage days have all been out of the field, as has all his work through the breaking process.

|I was ashamed of the state he was in the last time we took him out, but didn't want to upset his routine.  He is wearing a rug now but it would be nice to take him clean and tidy next week so I thought I would stable him last night and see what his attitude was like this morning and if all was well and sensible I can clean him up and leave him in overnight on Monday before loading up on Tuesday morning.

He was perfect, no change at all, no anxiety and rather liked the idea of breakfast.  On exercise he was perfect, passed big lorries and didn't put a foot wrong until his battery ran out and he tripped a little, hence the getting off him.

I am looking forward to his next day out, it will be a clash of the Shire horses as his friend Brad, a proper Shire is coming along too.


----------



## ozpoz (26 November 2015)

I love the Ted and Alice updates. But 7'6" ?? He must be massive !!     : )


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 November 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am looking forward to his next day out, it will be a clash of the Shire horses as his friend Brad, a proper Shire is coming along too.
		
Click to expand...

Please please please can we have video of this epic duel  (as long as Brad's connections are happy for him to be shown to the HHO massive)?


----------



## D66 (26 November 2015)

Is Brad bigger than Ted?!  Alice may transfer her affections Good Luck with the dressage.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 November 2015)

Digger66 said:



			Is Brad bigger than Ted?!  Alice may transfer her affections Good Luck with the dressage.
		
Click to expand...

Yes much taller and a real Shire, he is on page 210.  Alice swooned when she saw him.


----------



## Sven (30 November 2015)

I'm needing a Ted update, it's been four days!&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 November 2015)

Sven said:



			I'm needing a Ted update, it's been four days!&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

The foo king creature is for sale.  I will update when I have dried out, calmed down and filled the washing machine.


----------



## Sven (30 November 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			The foo king creature is for sale.  I will update when I have dried out, calmed down and filled the washing machine.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm sorry I asked &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 November 2015)

Sven said:



			Hmm sorry I asked &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

I am blaming you completely !!

The furry fool is always waiting at the barn gate each evening for his carrot.  He and his friends run several fields and have a big bale to pick at at either end.  They sleep in the barn especially when it is a horrid day.  This evening there is no sight of Ted or his mates, it is blowing a gale, pitch black and raining sideways.  Now Ted is dressaging in the morning so I wanted him in this evening.

I call and rattle a bucket, nothing.  Do the stabled ones and call again, nothing.  The barn lights are on and I am sure they will all appear soon.  No they did not.  So cursing merrily I have to go and find them.  Maybe continuing to call them as I trudged over the field was a mistake, they all set off at top speed towards me and covered me in mud, then they argued about who was being caught and I got even muddier.  Ted was finally captured and we set off back to the yard with lots of spooks and imaginary monsters bothering Ted.

We him safely in bed I manage to add insult to injury by tripping myself up whilst carrying his sodden rug across the yard.  Flipping horses, we must all be bonkers. !


----------



## Sven (1 December 2015)

Ok i will take the blame, just remember mud is good for the complexion


----------



## teacups (1 December 2015)

Good luck today Ted!
Hope he apologised this morning, and was on best behaviour.

Wishing Brad good luck, too.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 December 2015)

Over excited, fab morning for both of them.  Proper update later.


----------



## Annagain (1 December 2015)

Yay. Well done Ted!  That is an incredible score for a 3rd(?) ever test!


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 December 2015)

Wahoo!


----------



## MargotC (1 December 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 December 2015)

annagain said:



			Yay. Well done Ted!  That is an incredible score for a 3rd(?) ever test!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, it is his fourth outing.  He did his first test with David and won a small class outdoors, then today was his third attempt at intro B indoors.  So four tests in all with 2 wins and 2 thirds.  I am so proud of him and the two words of, easy and Ted can actually be put together.  Unbelievable words - Ted was easy to handle and a joy to be with.

He went to sleep whilst I plaited his mane (please Santa can I have a taller plaiting stool).  He ambled onto the lorry and immediately tucked into a net.  Not a peep out of him on the 30 minute trip and just a tiny bit warm.  Unloaded him and he looked round before saying - 'been here before' and raided my pockets for treats, good job David was not around as treats are banned.

The gorgeous Brad arrived and we got tacked up and over to the warm up arena.







Brad has been out and about around very big shows but always in a pair and in blinkers so today was very different for him.  He was a bit bemused but behaved beautifully.  He did a nice first ever test just losing his balance a little on corners.  His two half ten metre circles were better than Ted's and the centre lines were dead straight.  Brad was also sparkly clean unlike Ted who was rather grubby.







Ted did a nice test, a little tense in places and he is still struggling with opening his walk.  Most of the bend was correct but both centre lines resembled a drunken duck.  Back at the lorry he loaded and stood for half an hour with his hay net. I was very pleased with his attitude on the lorry, it was the first time he been asked to wait.  The class finished and both horses had a rosette.  Brad's first ridden rosette with a fourth place.   A lovely morning for all of us













Both horses are hoping to go to Solihull Riding Club in January for baby dressage at a different venue.


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 December 2015)

well done ted!!!!!  he is looking great


----------



## Sven (1 December 2015)

Am I forgiven?


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 December 2015)

Sven said:



			Am I forgiven?
		
Click to expand...

In spades.

I will let you have Ted to stay for Christmas.  He comes with his own tinsel and packed lunch.


----------



## Sven (1 December 2015)

Can he swim? There is the small matter of the English Channel to cross (but not all of it). We'd love to see him


----------



## Adopter (1 December 2015)

Well done Ted!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (1 December 2015)

Fantastic news...and he looks awesome!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 December 2015)

Sven said:



			Can he swim? There is the small matter of the English Channel to cross (but not all of it). We'd love to see him 

Click to expand...

He is having arm bands and a snorkel for his Christmas present.


----------



## JenHunt (2 December 2015)

yay for Ted (and Brad)!!

i take it you're keeping Ted ticking over through the winter?


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 December 2015)

Depends on the weather Jen, and the wonderful help my friends give me.  Ted is barely ridden now but both him and Alice are forgiving creatures and as David likes to say - 'just get on with it'.   Ted has the words stamped on his forehead, it is all David ever said to him !, and me come to think about it.


----------



## Sven (2 December 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			He is having arm bands and a snorkel for his Christmas present.
		
Click to expand...

A flight might be safer can you run to a parachute?


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 December 2015)

Sven said:



			A flight might be safer can you run to a parachute?
		
Click to expand...

He could come over on a glider, he certainly generates enough wind all by himself.  Never known a horse fart like him.  Alice dumped him because she couldn't sleep through the farting.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 December 2015)

Gold star for Ted.

We were pleased yesterday with Ted's attitude to working in a gale but today he excelled himself. We hacked out early taking a route that included a green lane leading to a ford.  For some unknown reason the Council have dropped two concrete blocks across the lane to prevent cars using the track.  It is not suitable for vehicles but some people do drive down it and attempt to cross the ford.

We didn't know the blocks were there and the first one had red stripes on it and was about 3' high.  The gap left for walkers or horses to get through was barely 2' between the block and the hedge and on very soft verge.  Several decades ago we would have thought nothing about trying to jump it but those days have long gone.  The lead horse, my ever faithful barge horse was asked to show Ted the way through the gap.  Unfortunately she said no as did another horse.  Ted stood watching the shoving, pushing, cursing and reversing without moving a muscle.  As tempting as it was to drop the stick on my mare, there was just not enough space to force her without risking injury plus it would have upset Ted.

You can guess what happened next, Ted ambled past the two wimpy horses, breathed in and squeezed himself through the boggy gap and continued with his hack up the lane on his own. Incredible behaviour from a horse that was frightened of his own shadow not so long ago.

The other two horses followed Ted's lead and we headed on to the ford where Ted had a good play and splash about.  The next concrete block had a wider gap to allow us through without a problem.  Apparently the ford has subsided and the barriers have been put up to stop vehicular traffic.

The little furry one has won a red rosette and earned a gold star this week.  I so want to change his name to Super Ted.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 December 2015)

Defo Super Ted! Every self respecting horse knows that concrete blocks that sprout up overnight are evil horse munching monsters, so total respect to him for giving the others a lead past them!


----------



## Hetsmum (6 December 2015)

Super Ted to the rescue!!      That is really lovely.  He makes me really emotional now - in a good way!


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 December 2015)

However.................a human approaching him in the field in the dark carrying his mac created havoc until he realised it was me.  Happily I did find my welly boot that got sucked off in the mud.  Bless his little soul.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 December 2015)

Hehe. But you would think that the real (Super) Ted had been abducted by aliens and replaced by an imposter if he didn't occasionally pull stunts like that, wouldn't you  ?!


----------



## Hanson (6 December 2015)

Didn't you know that human size squelchy mud monster may attack innocent horse when they are grazing...really! Especially if they wear...head torches!&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## showjump_queen2 (6 December 2015)

Love him!! He is so gorgeous!! 
I think he'd make a lovely police horse - he has a nice face and a kind eye, and with breeding like that he's going to be massive!! :O Shame about the pricing of him though - really wish horses weren't so cheap to buy, in a weird way...


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 December 2015)

It is apparent that Ted's tummy and the clippers are not compatible.

However I am pleased with him, he said sorry after he flattened me and remained at my side even though I was not the right way up.

Anyone competing at Allens Hill on Saturday please don't laugh at his unique clip, he will get a complex.


----------



## Ormsweird (14 December 2015)

Oh, now we need to see pics!


----------



## Hetsmum (14 December 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			It is apparent that Ted's tummy and the clippers are not compatible.

However I am pleased with him, he said sorry after he flattened me and remained at my side even though I was not the right way up.

Anyone competing at Allens Hill on Saturday please don't laugh at his unique clip, he will get a complex.
		
Click to expand...

Oh bless him he's obviously ticklish!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 December 2015)

Hetsmum said:



			Oh bless him he's obviously ticklish!
		
Click to expand...

Very !, I couldn't keep the clippers still on him, but at least he tolerated it and hadn't forgotten the work David did with him a few weeks ago when we bib clipped him.   I think I will need a happy pill to get him tidy for Saturday, he looks like a giant moth has attacked him.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 December 2015)

That will teach him to wriggle.

A quick text to my dear vet, that said - 'you know that specsavers advert' followed ' are you calling in today' has resulted in a clipped out Ted.

Now neither of us can see very well anymore, she had her nifty head torch on so that helped on her side, we got two sets of clippers going and got the lot off except his feathers.  I couldn't see much but cracked on regardless.  I admire anyone that can clip by electric light in the dark.

Ted went on a little trip, think he enjoyed it, dribbled a bit and put his dingle in the vets ear at one point, at least with her torch on she didn't chop it off with the clippers !  Whether or not it was a good idea will be proven on Saturday, hopefully he will be more comfortable and watching the weather now it is getting ever milder so there should not be any brisk gales up the trussocks of a newly broken carthorse to incite any break dancing moves.


----------



## Adopter (15 December 2015)

I think we need the before, during and after pictures!


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 December 2015)

Adopter said:



			I think we need the before, during and after pictures!
		
Click to expand...

Haven't got any, pictures on Saturday  at his baby day out.


----------



## Adopter (16 December 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			Haven't got any, pictures on Saturday  at his baby day out.
		
Click to expand...

Good Luck on Saturday, hope you all enjoy yourselves,


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 December 2015)

The sooner he is out of the baby dressage classes the better, this is too early and I will have to dig him out of the shavings.

He had a little practice yesterday, first time ridden since he became naked, and was just a little fresh.  It is windy here and quite exposed where we are going.  I hope he does not do any baby glides in the arena and I also hope the judge has forgotten her glasses and cannot see all the bits I missed when he was clipped.

Right then, weetabix and pony cubes. 5.20am I must be mad.


----------



## Bradsmum (19 December 2015)

Good luck Ted - go get 'em (again!).


----------



## Sven (19 December 2015)

Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## teacups (19 December 2015)

You do have a knack for vivid descriptions - the clipping episodes, on your own and with the vet, had me laughing out loud.

Go Ted! It's windy here today, too, but it's a very warm wind - 15 C. Is it really December?


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 December 2015)

T is for Tense.  All good things come to an end !  Catering van was good though, yummy breakfast.











Loading in the dark took several attempts despite the lorry being well lit and the ramp is lit.  He was not naughty as such, no reversing or stropping just confused.  Travelled very well  and his full clip kept him cool.  I can never remember travelling a clipped out horse in mid December naked.  This weather is odd.

He was a real baby once we were on the show ground, calling out to others and eyes on stalks, it took several attempts to get on board and we knew by then that he was unhappy.  He has been to Allens Hill once before in August and was fine, but his other 3 tests have all been indoors at a very quiet venue.

He wandered around the warm up arena and kept himself together but he fell apart once he got between the boards.  Circles were squares, no corners were visited. no stretching and no halt.  He scored a woeful 58% and finished 3rd of 4 entries.

He was a handful to untack and then dwelt on the ramp again before loading and tucking into his net.  Travelled well homewards and has just run up the field to find Alice and tell her all about being kidnapped in the dark and going on a mystery trip.

We are not disappointed with him, he basically did what he was asked to do but in a very babyish way on a very windy morning.  He is entered indoors on 26th January and as long as the weather does not close in we will take him.


----------



## Clare85 (19 December 2015)

Ah, bless Ted. Baby horses will be baby horses I suppose. At least it's something you can put down to experience, and it sounds like he tried even though he was worried. Lots of babies would've thrown a big old strip if in that mind frame. Onwards and upwards


----------



## Carefreegirl (19 December 2015)

*toddles off to look at bling* :biggrin3:


----------



## Adopter (19 December 2015)

Reads as though it was well worth the outing to keep on building  his confidence with new experiences, and at his age it is a massive achievement for you  to be able to say Ted did what was asked of him, so well done Ted.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 December 2015)

Adopter said:



			Reads as though it was well worth the outing to keep on building  his confidence with new experiences, and at his age it is a massive achievement for you  to be able to say Ted did what was asked of him, so well done Ted.
		
Click to expand...

This time last year I was wondering if it would be kinder to put him down, not wondering if he could trot up a centre line. I am so proud of him, everyone involved with him and me for keeping trying !


----------



## Sven (19 December 2015)

Sometimes they have to have a blip so that you appreciate it so much more when they cope.  He has so much body to control and has come so far.  AND for all his wobbles he still wasn't last - result x


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 December 2015)

Merry Christmas to everyone who follows the bonkers cart horse.  He wishes you all a peaceful and successful New year.

I had the best present ever.  I have always ridden on Christmas morning, but illness put paid to that in 2013 and 14.  

The pocket rocket and I went out at first light with a friend.  A short simple hack that meant so much.


----------



## OldNag (25 December 2015)

What a wonderful Christmas present! I love reading this thread


----------



## MrsMozart (25 December 2015)

Aw, that made me smile lass. A very wonderful Christmas to you and your lad


----------



## meesha (25 December 2015)

That's made my eyes damp and no sherry has yet been had.  You can look forward to a bright future ! 

Happy Christmas all.


----------



## Sven (25 December 2015)

Here's to a great Christmas and a fabulous new year, may the project horse continue to reward you, not forgetting Alice and the rest. Xx


----------



## Hanson (25 December 2015)

Happy Christmas Ted and co. I love your updates. 
This week we had to pass a black carrier bag that was caught in the wind and was being blown along the lane in a circular motion...thought it was a demonic hedgehog at first!  The old boy stopped dead and whipped round with my OH, snorted and refused to go pass the demon, so I said to my lovely mare 'oh, just get on with it' and she marched straight past with the old boy in tow.  It's a phrase that has stuck in my mind from your thread.
I'm glad you had your Christmas morning hack - best wishes.


----------



## willhegofirst (25 December 2015)

A very Merry Christmas AA and to all your wonderful horses, here's to a successful 2016 for all of you. Xx


----------



## Gazen (25 December 2015)

Merry Christmas to you, your husband and all the horses, from all of us here.  Best wishes for 2016.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 December 2015)

Ted appears to be moonlighting on TV this afternoon.  Star role in Brave, he kept that quiet.


----------



## View (25 December 2015)

Aw, so glad you enjoyed your hack this morning.  It's one of those simple things that gives so much pleasure.

May 2016 be good to you.


----------



## MuddyGeorge (25 December 2015)

What a lovely update! I've followed you for a while and just want to say well done!  Carrots and tipple of choice all round I'd say.  Wishing you all the best for 2016.


----------



## Hetsmum (26 December 2015)

Hope you had a wonderful Christmas AA.  I can't believe you didn't know Ted already has an agent on a 25% cut!


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 December 2015)

Come on then own up, who sent Ted a ton of Miracle Gro for his Secret Santa ?

I have just stripped him off for the first time in a few days to go out for a hack and I cannot believe what has greeted me.  The round and tubby coblet has disappeared.  His back end is towering above his front end and his middle is a pipe cleaner.  He looks like a moose.  We are off to an indoor school tomorrow, he won't fit in the lorry at this rate !

Thank you for all the good wishes, lots to look forward to in 2016 as Ted and Alice rise 5 and become grown ups.  

Alice has spent her Christmas money on dodgy mascara and now has an eye infection.  She is a walking sick note.


----------



## Adopter (27 December 2015)

Your entertaining descriptions always make me smile AA, so here's wishing you and the equine gang a successful 2016 with lots of fun and good luck.

Somewhere I seem to have heard that the larger breeds can go on growing until they are 6, so you may need that new lorry by the time Ted matures!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 December 2015)

The mornings outing to a new venue was a success, despite him running out of energy very quickly.

Trailer this time with a friend, he was a little sticky to load but went on within a couple of minutes and travelled very well.

He had a good chat with his mate in the mirror and made us laugh.







When he finally accepted he could get on the boards he worked nicely and managed to canter down the long sides, the 60m school is so much easier for him.













Then the petrol light came on and and we had to go home !







Loaded and travelled well and we are so pleased with him and have another venue we can take him to in the future.


----------



## McFluff (28 December 2015)

What a good boy.  Your hard work and persistence is creating a cracking horse AA. What an inspiration.


----------



## Adopter (28 December 2015)

He is looking really good AA, lots of horse in front of the saddle!


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 December 2015)

Adopter said:



			He is looking really good AA, lots of horse in front of the saddle!
		
Click to expand...

Needs to be for when I ride him when he is more established.  I need all the help I can get !!


----------



## Regandal (28 December 2015)

He looks fabulous.  The gentleman riding him looks very relaxed.  (I hope it's a gentleman!  I may have just insulted someone!)


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 December 2015)

Regandal said:



			He looks fabulous.  The gentleman riding him looks very relaxed.  (I hope it's a gentleman!  I may have just insulted someone!)
		
Click to expand...

It is ! a wonderful friend whose position on a horse is to die for, endless patience and horses just love him.  I would have given up years ago if he was not around.


----------



## JenHunt (30 December 2015)

Happy Christmas AA, Alice, Ted and crew.... Ron and Tom send their regards. 

Tom Spent his Christmas Money on a new trowel for applying mud. Ron is saving his up for a new rider. He wants someone who'll take him hunting. He's convinced he's being neglected because I've not yet clipped him and I don't think we'll hunt this season in view of the ground conditions.

Tom got Ron some brave-pants for Christmas, because we managed to walk past the pot bellied pig on the bridleway without a panic attack! Tom got a magic brush from Ron, which is his favourite thing ever at the  moment as it can scratch all his itchy bits through his woolly coat. 

The best thing though was that I got my stables back, with a newly re-tiled roof


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 January 2016)

JenHunt said:



			Happy Christmas AA, Alice, Ted and crew.... Ron and Tom send their regards. 

Tom Spent his Christmas Money on a new trowel for applying mud. Ron is saving his up for a new rider. He wants someone who'll take him hunting. He's convinced he's being neglected because I've not yet clipped him and I don't think we'll hunt this season in view of the ground conditions.

Tom got Ron some brave-pants for Christmas, because we managed to walk past the pot bellied pig on the bridleway without a panic attack! Tom got a magic brush from Ron, which is his favourite thing ever at the  moment as it can scratch all his itchy bits through his woolly coat. 

The best thing though was that I got my stables back, with a newly re-tiled roof 

Click to expand...

Now a pot bellied pig is a big ask, brave Ron.  Given all this dreadful weather I would think a new roof would be most useful ! when is it going to stop.  Ted had a new rug for Christmas, a nice Shires Highlander, he has worn it for 3 weeks and it is tight around his chest.  The creature is growing again.  Alice narrowly avoided a vet bill over Christmas, her eye cleared up with a saline wash.  Why she cannot just eat the haylage normally is beyond me.  She makes a hole in the big bale and eats inwards until her whole head disappears.  It is no wonder she has eye irritations. 

Ted is in need of Red Bull and Pro Plus, he has just been told he has two tests to do on the same day, that is a whole nine minutes of work and concentration.  That is towards the end of the month so he has plenty of time to build himself up to it !

Only I could get an injury as a dressage spectator.  We took another horse out yesterday, I stood watching it warm up and another horse extended the canter past me and managed to chuck a lump of the surface straight in my eye, ouch that flipping hurt, dangerous this dressage watching !!

Now if somebody could turn the tap off we would all be able to enjoy the new year.


----------



## vallin (3 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Now a pot bellied pig is a big ask, brave Ron.  Given all this dreadful weather I would think a new roof would be most useful ! when is it going to stop.  Ted had a new rug for Christmas, a nice Shires Highlander, he has worn it for 3 weeks and it is tight around his chest.  The creature is growing again.  Alice narrowly avoided a vet bill over Christmas, her eye cleared up with a saline wash.  Why she cannot just eat the haylage normally is beyond me.  She makes a hole in the big bale and eats inwards until her whole head disappears.  It is no wonder she has eye irritations. 

Ted is in need of Red Bull and Pro Plus, he has just been told he has two tests to do on the same day, that is a whole nine minutes of work and concentration.  That is towards the end of the month so he has plenty of time to build himself up to it !

Only I could get an injury as a dressage spectator.  We took another horse out yesterday, I stood watching it warm up and another horse extended the canter past me and managed to chuck a lump of the surface straight in my eye, ouch that flipping hurt, dangerous this dressage watching !!

Now if somebody could turn the tap off we would all be able to enjoy the new year.
		
Click to expand...

Might not work for Ted but I've found alongside a fiber based diet (straw chaff and speedibeet/fast fibre) a handful of tobspec turbo an hour before work has really helped keep D's energy at a useful level.


----------



## teacups (6 January 2016)

Fantastic reports as usual - great photos too. Enjoyed seeing Ted in the indoor school, and wish I could ride like your friend.
JenHunt, so nice to see your lot keeping in touch with friends and family: please tell them to continue (and well done for passing the pig)!


----------



## Pippity (6 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			It is ! a wonderful friend whose position on a horse is to die for, endless patience and horses just love him.  I would have given up years ago if he was not around.
		
Click to expand...

My instructor tells me a good position is easier for men because of the angle of the pelvis. I choose to believe this is COMPLETELY TRUE and the only possible explanation for my position. It's all because of my pelvis angle!


----------



## JenHunt (6 January 2016)

teacups said:



			Fantastic reports as usual - great photos too. Enjoyed seeing Ted in the indoor school, and wish I could ride like your friend.
JenHunt, so nice to see your lot keeping in touch with friends and family: please tell them to continue (and well done for passing the pig)!
		
Click to expand...

yes, we're still around, just not on here much - only to read the latest from AA and Ted! 

AA - I wouldn't worry about his energy levels, he's only a baby still, and they do tire quickly (imo, it's mental as much as physical), I'll bet he'll be different again come the spring!


----------



## dibbin (6 January 2016)

Pippity said:



			My instructor tells me a good position is easier for men because of the angle of the pelvis. I choose to believe this is COMPLETELY TRUE and the only possible explanation for my position. It's all because of my pelvis angle!
		
Click to expand...

My opinion is this - Carl Hester sticks his bum out, I stick my bum out, therefore I ride like Carl Hester. My instructor does not agree with this logic, which I feel is very unfair.


----------



## Ladyinred (6 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Merry Christmas to everyone who follows the bonkers cart horse.  He wishes you all a peaceful and successful New year.

I had the best present ever.  I have always ridden on Christmas morning, but illness put paid to that in 2013 and 14.  

The pocket rocket and I went out at first light with a friend.  A short simple hack that meant so much.






Click to expand...

If that hoss gets much wider you will walk like John Wayne!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 January 2016)

Ladyinred said:



			If that hoss gets much wider you will walk like John Wayne!!
		
Click to expand...

On the subject of getting wider, the saddler came in today.

Ted had a lovely new Farrington when he came back from the breakers.  Stripping his rug off today the first comment from the saddler was 'oh look he has withers now, followed by, gosh, they are lot higher than his bum, he is going to get a lot bigger yet'

Oh flipping joy I thought.  His nice new shiny Farrington isn't suitable for him any more and is being swapped, in the meantime the lovely GP that is on the maxi cob now fits Ted as well.  So yes, John Wayne I am !


----------



## JenHunt (11 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			On the subject of getting wider, the saddler came in today.

Ted had a lovely new Farrington when he came back from the breakers.  Stripping his rug off today the first comment from the saddler was 'oh look he has withers now, followed by, gosh, they are lot higher than his bum, he is going to get a lot bigger yet'

Oh flipping joy I thought.  His nice new shiny Farrington isn't suitable for him any more and is being swapped, in the meantime the lovely GP that is on the maxi cob now fits Ted as well.  So yes, John Wayne I am !
		
Click to expand...

eeekk!! so how big is he currently? 

but whilst they're both wearing one saddle, at least it's one less to clean i guess!


----------



## LD&S (13 January 2016)

I rediscovered this thread not having been on here for a long while, what a lot I missed. I have laughed and cried catching up with all the news, it must be one of the most heart warming threads I've ever read and delighted to hear you were told NED.

I'm looking forward to hearing more very soon, hopefully with more pics.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 January 2016)

The furry fool has a new entry on his CV and is telling everyone who will listen, that he is officially a non starter for tomorrows dressage competition.  I have told him that 'started, farted and fell over' is nothing to be proud of.

The reality of no work and several tonnes of mud attached to his feathers has made the decision.  Plus it is a nice venue and they might not appreciate the sight of a plastered cart horse careering around upsetting the dressage diva's in the warm up.

We plan to power wash him over the weekend, dip his feet in whitewash and ride him over the weekend in the hope we can go to the local riding club dressage on Tuesday.  That is assuming he will be caught of course, he has returned to his naughty ways with all the down time.


----------



## Luci07 (22 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			The furry fool has a new entry on his CV and is telling everyone who will listen, that he is officially a non starter for tomorrows dressage competition.  I have told him that 'started, farted and fell over' is nothing to be proud of.

The reality of no work and several tonnes of mud attached to his feathers has made the decision.  Plus it is a nice venue and they might not appreciate the sight of a plastered cart horse careering around upsetting the dressage diva's in the warm up.

We plan to power wash him over the weekend, dip his feet in whitewash and ride him over the weekend in the hope we can go to the local riding club dressage on Tuesday.  That is assuming he will be caught of course, he has returned to his naughty ways with all the down time.
		
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure it was you AA who had the horse who reversed out of the dressage arena and back to the lorry when the weather was particularly foul? or am I wrong? def a HHOer and the thought still makes me smile!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 January 2016)

Luci07 said:



			I am pretty sure it was you AA who had the horse who reversed out of the dressage arena and back to the lorry when the weather was particularly foul? or am I wrong? def a HHOer and the thought still makes me smile!
		
Click to expand...

It was, and you have a very good memory !  It was my best horse, now retired and making me cry on a regular basis.  He was up to medium level but if the weather was not to his liking he made the decisions.  He lives out now with his own large bedded down barn.  I can predict the weather depending on where he is.  If I see him heading for his house during the day I can guarantee it will be raining within minutes.  Wonderful old horse and I so wish they did not get old.

As for Ted he is officially at the 'I know everything' stage and has been renamed Ted The Thug.  I just hope he behaves himself on Tuesday.


----------



## Cobbytype (24 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			It was, and you have a very good memory !  It was my best horse, now retired and making me cry on a regular basis.  He was up to medium level but if the weather was not to his liking he made the decisions.  He lives out now with his own large bedded down barn.  I can predict the weather depending on where he is.  If I see him heading for his house during the day I can guarantee it will be raining within minutes.  Wonderful old horse and I so wish they did not get old.

As for Ted he is officially at the 'I know everything' stage and has been renamed Ted The Thug.  I just hope he behaves himself on Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Oh they are funny. I remember my 'cart horse' becoming very arrogant when he had learned to walk and trot and turn left or right. As far as he was concerned, he was the brainiest equine in the universe and all the 'good boy's' went completely to his head. 

Hope all goes well on Tuesday.


----------



## teacups (26 January 2016)

Good luck today! That is...assuming you manage to wash off his mudpack, the saddle still fits and Ted hasn't eaten too many red smarties. 
Look forward to hearing about it - would love to see a before and after photo too.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 January 2016)

Maybe I should have factored in the remnants of Storm Jonas + heaving and wheezing indoor schools + another horse having a tantrum + not enough work = an interesting morning !

He loaded and travelled really well but as soon as he was off the lorry he was a tense ball of barely in control muscle with that horrible backwards look in his eye.  With no hope of getting on him in the lorry park he was led to the warm up arena and got even worse, starting to run around me in a circle and rounding his back.  We walked him for a while and he started to sigh a little and his eye softened so we decided to get on him.  My friend who rides him is well past retirement age and a fall is not an option, but he did feel Ted would be ok and possibly better mounted and given something to focus on.

Straight into trot and he did have a couple of baby rumbles but nothing serious and after 20 minutes or so he was ok.  The lovely organisers were very kind and told us we could just go in and ride around if we did not want to compete, but Ted was settled enough and he scored 68%, a few wrong bends and wobbles but he held it together and we were so pleased with him.

Not sure if the decision to take him was the correct one for him but everyone survived.  No pictures and I can't load the video on here as it is too big.


----------



## D66 (26 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Maybe I should have factored in the remnants of Storm Jonas + heaving and wheezing indoor schools + another horse having a tantrum + not enough work = an interesting morning !

He loaded and travelled really well but as soon as he was off the lorry he was a tense ball of barely in control muscle with that horrible backwards look in his eye.  With no hope of getting on him in the lorry park he was led to the warm up arena and got even worse, starting to run around me in a circle and rounding his back.  We walked him for a while and he started to sigh a little and his eye softened so we decided to get on him.  My friend who rides him is well past retirement age and a fall is not an option, but he did feel Ted would be ok and possibly better mounted and given something to focus on.

Straight into trot and he did have a couple of baby rumbles but nothing serious and after 20 minutes or so he was ok.  The lovely organisers were very kind and told us we could just go in and ride around if we did not want to compete, but Ted was settled enough and he scored 68%, a few wrong bends and wobbles but he held it together and we were so pleased with him.

Not sure if the decision to take him was the correct one for him but everyone survived.  No pictures and I can't load the video on here as it is too big.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations  - definitely the right thing to do - v character building, for both of you. .


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 January 2016)

D66 said:



			Congratulations  - definitely the right thing to do - v character building, for both of you. .
		
Click to expand...

Thank you and you are right, we learnt a lot more about him yesterday, especially when we watched him channel his anxiety in the right direction even though it was hard for him.

Only I could have a complex carthorse.  He is break dancing in the barn this morning, Alice is fed up with him again and on the search for another, less embarrassing boyfriend.


----------



## teacups (27 January 2016)

I think it's very impressive, especially given the storm! I wasn't going to mention the storm. Shame about the photos though. <g>


----------



## Hetsmum (28 January 2016)

They never stop teaching us do they?  Even someone with all your experience AA.  I have all this to come with my baby new cob in the spring.  TBH I am quite dreading the thought but I'm sure it will be ok.  He is quite like Ted in that he is a sensitive soul - we think part Clyde.  Ted is an inspiration to us though


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 January 2016)

At last the canter has emerged and it is a good one.  Ted the Twit will make it past  Intro A and B.

He has been willing to offer it but after a step or two he got rushed/panicky and tucked his bottom under, so we have left it well alone.  He had a light bulb moment today after working on 15m trot circles and leg yielding back to the track he stepped into a canter that was balanced and he kept it down the long side with a very nice return to trot before the corner.  He managed to repeat the exercise on both reins really well.  Needless to say, once he picked it up all he wanted to do was canter.  On asking his rider what aid was being put on and being told ' a bum cheek squeeze' worried me greatly, there is no way I can control my backside to that level, it wobbles in the flipping wind !!

Two apples for his tea tonight plus a cuddle, and I am off to look for a little prelim test for him towards the end of February.  I need to buy a new test book, mine are 1990's !  What a little star he is turning into and I am determined to get slim and fit enough to ride him myself.  Those feathers will have to go though along with my backside.


----------



## Cobbytype (30 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			At last the canter has emerged and it is a good one.  Ted the Twit will make it past  Intro A and B.

He has been willing to offer it but after a step or two he got rushed/panicky and tucked his bottom under, so we have left it well alone.  He had a light bulb moment today after working on 15m trot circles and leg yielding back to the track he stepped into a canter that was balanced and he kept it down the long side with a very nice return to trot before the corner.  He managed to repeat the exercise on both reins really well.  Needless to say, once he picked it up all he wanted to do was canter.  On asking his rider what aid was being put on and being told ' a bum cheek squeeze' worried me greatly, there is no way I can control my backside to that level, it wobbles in the flipping wind !!

Two apples for his tea tonight plus a cuddle, and I am off to look for a little prelim test for him towards the end of February.  I need to buy a new test book, mine are 1990's !  What a little star he is turning into and I am determined to get slim and fit enough to ride him myself.  Those feathers will have to go though along with my backside.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey, a bum cheek squeeze. I'm trying them now and it makes my face contort in peculiar way - a dead giveaway to the dressage judges I'm sure. Mental note to me: "If asked to ride Ted, do not consume anything remotely spicey the night before unless entered into the 4.30 at Chepstow".


----------



## cally6008 (30 January 2016)

Love the mental note cobbytype


----------



## Hetsmum (30 January 2016)

Cobbytype said:



			Crikey, a bum cheek squeeze. I'm trying them now and it makes my face contort in peculiar way - a dead giveaway to the dressage judges I'm sure. Mental note to me: "If asked to ride Ted, do not consume anything remotely spicey the night before unless entered into the 4.30 at Chepstow".
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 January 2016)

Anyone know how to stop a carthorse cantering ...........................

it is a good job his rider has a sense of humour.


----------



## Fun Times (31 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Anyone know how to stop a carthorse cantering ...........................

it is a good job his rider has a sense of humour.
		
Click to expand...

Hellfire, 24 hours on, is that poor chap STILL going round and round on Ted??


----------



## Po Knee (31 January 2016)

Fun Times said:



			Hellfire, 24 hours on, is that poor chap STILL going round and round on Ted??
		
Click to expand...

 . Ted's stamina has increased then!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 January 2016)

Fun Times said:



			Hellfire, 24 hours on, is that poor chap STILL going round and round on Ted??
		
Click to expand...

Kind of !, We took him back into the school today and he was so funny.  Did the normal walk/stop/walk/bend warm up with a bit of leg yield.  The rein was taken up to start trot and Ted produced canter with a big smile on his face and one of those alarming head twisting yiphee moments, followed by a motorbike corner and an out of control long side.

We put a few poles down to give him something to concentrate on whilst getting the trot established again, he is such a clown, but is still prone to getting a panic on if things go wrong.  No doubt we are going too slowly but none of us are young or brave.

The session ended really well with control in the canter on both reins a fab trot and a few steps of rein back which is helping him to listen and wait.  For his cool down he went round the 15 minute block on his own.  He will soon be flying solo out hacking regularly.  So much to look forward to this summer, Little Alice is loading and will be heading for her first W/T test soon.

It will be 4 years in June since I started this thread, has it run it's course, time to close it ?


----------



## OldNag (31 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Kind of !, We took him back into the school today and he was so funny.  Did the normal walk/stop/walk/bend warm up with a bit of leg yield.  The rein was taken up to start trot and Ted produced canter with a big smile on his face and one of those alarming head twisting yiphee moments, followed by a motorbike corner and an out of control long side.

We put a few poles down to give him something to concentrate on whilst getting the trot established again, he is such a clown, but is still prone to getting a panic on if things go wrong.  No doubt we are going too slowly but none of us are young or brave.

The session ended really well with control in the canter on both reins a fab trot and a few steps of rein back which is helping him to listen and wait.  For his cool down he went round the 15 minute block on his own.  He will soon be flying solo out hacking regularly.  So much to look forward to this summer, Little Alice is loading and will be heading for her first W/T test soon.

It will be 4 years in June since I started this thread, has it run it's course, time to close it ?
		
Click to expand...

Close it? Never! It is my favourite thread ever


----------



## Fun Times (31 January 2016)

Close the thread?!? You will be lynched. This thread has more devout followers than some religions!


----------



## AML (31 January 2016)

You may close it when Ted becomes the well made hunter he is destined to become.

Not before.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 January 2016)

AML said:



			You may close it when Ted becomes the well made hunter he is destined to become.

Not before. 

Click to expand...

Understood !  

I will take his picture in June this year, that will be 4 years to the day the thread started and he will be 5 years old on 22nd June 16.  By then he will be established at prelim, done a fun ride and hopefully started to jump (need a rider for that bit) and he should be nearly fully grown.


----------



## AML (31 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			and he should be nearly fully grown.
		
Click to expand...

Being part shire, you might want to re-think that ...


----------



## Greybird (31 January 2016)

I'm another who would hate to see this thread closed, I really, really want to see a photo of Ted with AA on board sporting a beautiful red rosette on his bridle. (More than one is allowed).  No time limit on this, but closure of thread before this achievement will result in tears before bedtime (Mine)


----------



## Sven (31 January 2016)

Please don't close it!  I'm facing a tough year (end of days for aged horse and difficult decisions re husbands health) and rely on this thread to cheer me up and learn about perseverance and triumph over adversity.  You are team leader AA for lots of us x


----------



## Clannad48 (31 January 2016)

CLOSE IT!!!!!   when hell freezes over!!!!!  can you close it, it's one of the reasons I come on here. I think there would be a major revolution if you didn't post Ted and Alice's adventures.

How very dare you to even suggest such a thing


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 January 2016)

They secretly like being famous really and Dim Tim is yet to join the antics.


----------



## McFluff (31 January 2016)

Please keep going. Your updates are lovely - they capture the highs and lows of horses perfectly. 
I'm another who wants to see the update of you and ted winning together


----------



## Po Knee (31 January 2016)

Aww Tim looks a sweetheart...love the fact he got distracted at the photocall 

PS Please, please, pretty please keep the thread open - your updates would be very sadly missed......


----------



## MargotC (31 January 2016)

I for one would like to follow this strapping young lad well into retirement in twenty years time or so. 

How lovely that he is excited about having cracked the canter code.


----------



## Regandal (31 January 2016)

I think we need some up-to-date pics of Alice.  I'd forgotten how pretty she is!  I had a tb mare called Alice, usually prefixed by Malice.  Yours looks much less homicidal.


----------



## Adopter (31 January 2016)

You can not  end this story half way through, an exciting season lies ahead!  How old is little Tim now and does he have any career plans?


----------



## VikingSong (31 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted.
		
Click to expand...

Ted the Ned. What a lovely boy! He's right up my street. I hope he brings you many years of pleasure.


----------



## cally6008 (1 February 2016)

Close it = no way

How about a compromise ? Start a new topic (either now or in june) called The Next Chapter (or whatever) and put a link to this topic in the first post


----------



## marotelle (1 February 2016)

No,no please don't close this!I've got quite a few of my Belgiam friends hooked on your posts. Ted is famous, I even have a friend undergoing cancer treatment, you have kept her going with your courage, wit ,knowledge,warmth and frankly kindness....
  The forum would simply not be the same; we want updates, Alice and Ted out hunting,showing or simply their day to day adventures.
This year has been SO depressing , we seem to be losing all our friends , I haven't got over losing Terry Wogan , such a gentleman. 
   So PLEASE we can't go without your updates and frankly I would worry how you are getting along !


----------



## View (1 February 2016)

AA, please don't stop the updates.  You provide encouragement and inspiration to so many of us, and help so many escape their own troubles for a few minutes.

By all means open a new chapter, but please don't stop.

Ted and his companions are gorgeous, and a tribute to you.


----------



## JenHunt (1 February 2016)

glad to hear Ted is still progressing well  I assume you can steer him in canter then? I can't turn Ron half the time, it's like turning an oil tanker!

you can't close the thread, it's the sole reason is still come on here!!


----------



## Hetsmum (1 February 2016)

AA please please keep your posts going.  I love hearing about Ted and all his antics and the rest of the gang.  They always put a smile on my face in the darkest of days.  Also I do feel you might be lynched......... (in the nicest possible way )


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 February 2016)

Ted has been out and about this week, all on his lonesome and has been a very good boy.  He has been schooling in a friends school and can now do shoulder fore in a reasonable fashion.  However, just as with the canter, when Ted grasps something new he likes to offer it a lot.  I can see him being a real pain with anticipation just now, his whole attitude is 'I want to please you' which is fabulous of course, but he does need to wait for instructions !

He is so supple from his poll to his tail, never known one so supple and he is finding sideways very easy.  That is making hacking easier for him too apart from this afternoon when he met a JCB working in a narrow spot.  I was not there but it went like this - walk on and take no notice Ted, can't frightened.  You can do it, it's scary, don't want to.  Lets do sideways past it - NOPE  and stuck.

The digger driver then got off the machine and came over to the horse and produced the crust off a sandwich and with a very broad Irish accent spoke to Ted and offered him the crust and told Ted to follow him.  Ted will do absolutely anything for food and sure enough ambled past the digger.  The digger driver and my rider had a good chat and it turned out that the digger driver used to be a horseman and was quite complementary about Ted.  No doubt the next JCB Ted meets will have to produce a sandwich before Ted will pass it !


----------



## Merrymoles (5 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted has been out and about this week, all on his lonesome and has been a very good boy.  He has been schooling in a friends school and can now do shoulder fore in a reasonable fashion.  However, just as with the canter, when Ted grasps something new he likes to offer it a lot.  I can see him being a real pain with anticipation just now, his whole attitude is 'I want to please you' which is fabulous of course, but he does need to wait for instructions !

He is so supple from his poll to his tail, never known one so supple and he is finding sideways very easy.  That is making hacking easier for him too apart from this afternoon when he met a JCB working in a narrow spot.  I was not there but it went like this - walk on and take no notice Ted, can't frightened.  You can do it, it's scary, don't want to.  Lets do sideways past it - NOPE  and stuck.

The digger driver then got off the machine and came over to the horse and produced the crust off a sandwich and with a very broad Irish accent spoke to Ted and offered him the crust and told Ted to follow him.  Ted will do absolutely anything for food and sure enough ambled past the digger.  The digger driver and my rider had a good chat and it turned out that the digger driver used to be a horseman and was quite complementary about Ted.  No doubt the next JCB Ted meets will have to produce a sandwich before Ted will pass it !
		
Click to expand...

I love this. Perhaps rider should carry a sandwich to give to random digger drivers if needed?

When I moved my boy to a new yard he was on box rest and there was lots of building going on. Ever since, he has thought building is a fine, fine thing and that everyone who does it is a fine, fine man. When he grows up he wants to be a builder. So maybe Ted will now have the same view of diggers and other potential scary machinery.


----------



## sandi_84 (5 February 2016)

I'm glad you've decided not to close the thread, I'm another who really enjoys your updates on Ted and the gang 
Can't believe it's been 4 years! I started reading this thread from the start (you've had Ted just a bit longer than me and OH have been together!) and it's really brought tears, smiles and giggles to me too over the years! 

I'd agree that opening another thread with a link to this one could be a good plan at some point but we definitely want you to keep updating us with everyone's progress please!


----------



## D66 (5 February 2016)

Don't you dare stop!


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (6 February 2016)

Noooo  please don't close the thread.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 February 2016)

I read this thread almost every day, it brightens my evenings...please don't stop!!!!!!!!!    its lovely to go through teds journey with you and you haven't reached the end yet......we need photos of AA on TED  , just hacking would be ok but competing or hunting would be even better.....


----------



## Leo Walker (6 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted has been out and about this week, all on his lonesome and has been a very good boy.  He has been schooling in a friends school and can now do shoulder fore in a reasonable fashion.  However, just as with the canter, when Ted grasps something new he likes to offer it a lot.  I can see him being a real pain with anticipation just now, his whole attitude is 'I want to please you' which is fabulous of course, but he does need to wait for instructions !

He is so supple from his poll to his tail, never known one so supple and he is finding sideways very easy.  That is making hacking easier for him too apart from this afternoon when he met a JCB working in a narrow spot.  I was not there but it went like this - walk on and take no notice Ted, can't frightened.  You can do it, it's scary, don't want to.  Lets do sideways past it - NOPE  and stuck.

The digger driver then got off the machine and came over to the horse and produced the crust off a sandwich and with a very broad Irish accent spoke to Ted and offered him the crust and told Ted to follow him.  Ted will do absolutely anything for food and sure enough ambled past the digger.  The digger driver and my rider had a good chat and it turned out that the digger driver used to be a horseman and was quite complementary about Ted.  No doubt the next JCB Ted meets will have to produce a sandwich before Ted will pass it !
		
Click to expand...

That would just indicate to the cob that JCBs contain men with food and he would make it his life mission to hunt them down! He gets his hay in a wheelie bin, and hacking out on bin day involves rows about not checking every single wheelie bin in case they contain food :lol:


----------



## sky1000 (7 February 2016)

I love this thread.  Please don't stop.  I recommended it to a friend who had breast cancer and she found it so helpful.  I have just gone back to my favourite posts: your old OH visiting and the farrier fetching Ted out of the field to help the racehorse.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 February 2016)

A young horse learns bad as quickly as he learns good behaviour.

In Ted's case in spadeful's of badness.  The late afternoon phone call progress report contained a lot of 'b' words describing a crafty cart horse at his worst.

He didn't start the mounting block issues until he had been home for a while and we have worked on it carefully.  He is perfect when two of us are around but cannot be trusted to behave with just his rider.  The tack fits, he is not in pain and he is far too clever for his own good.  He was fine to get on in my yard, hacked out well and visited a friend to use the school, however when dismounted to open the gate to go home he refused to be remounted.  Forty five minutes of bottom swinging, reversing and shooting forwards before he gave in and stood still.  He hacked home fine and then stood like a rock at the block in his own yard whilst he rider got on and off umpteen times.

So we have a horse that cannot be dismounted away from home  - unless you want to walk home.  He has been reminded that he could still be made into sausages.


----------



## PorkChop (9 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			So we have a horse that cannot be dismounted away from home  - unless you want to walk home.  He has been reminded that he could still be made into sausages.
		
Click to expand...

Not strictly true 

It wouldn't be as rewarding if everything was easy


----------



## Hetsmum (9 February 2016)

oooops your new game didn't go down well Ted....    The boundaries are being tested I think!  I bet you don't have trouble for a few months now and it will re-appear just as you thought he had forgotten about it................


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 February 2016)

Hetsmum said:



			oooops your new game didn't go down well Ted....    The boundaries are being tested I think!  I bet you don't have trouble for a few months now and it will re-appear just as you thought he had forgotten about it................   

Click to expand...

I am sure you are right.  He is certainly not a furry fool any more.  More crafty cart horse with a large bag of tricks.  He is five in June so I guess we have a least twelve months of mind games yet.  He loves to learn and is just like a sponge but he does have a 'quickness' to him, he seems to want to be in a hurry all the time.  I suppose all that anxiety and fear he had from yearling to four is still bubbling under the surface and it is only time and careful education that will help him.

The naughty step has been dusted off and  his bottom will be stapled to it soon.


----------



## JenHunt (10 February 2016)

uh oh.... naughty Ted!! 

I'm sorry to report that it may have been Ron that told him about that trick in his last letter... Ron stands for hours at our mounting block, but try to get on him out hunting, or hacking, or generally away from home and it's like trying to mount a rocket propelled grenade. My only hope usually is to climb to the top of a gate and launch myself, hoping to get into the plate before he's off at a trot (and obviously, it's always his bounciest, naughtiest, hunting trot!)


----------



## Luci07 (10 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am sure you are right.  He is certainly not a furry fool any more.  More crafty cart horse with a large bag of tricks.  He is five in June so I guess we have a least twelve months of mind games yet.  He loves to learn and is just like a sponge but he does have a 'quickness' to him, he seems to want to be in a hurry all the time.  I suppose all that anxiety and fear he had from yearling to four is still bubbling under the surface and it is only time and careful education that will help him.

The naughty step has been dusted off and  his bottom will be stapled to it soon.
		
Click to expand...

what about setting him like this. So take a mounting block out somewhere safe and hack to it. One that he can move around if necessary. Do the whole getting on and off there and then continue. Then perhaps start training him to line upto a fence and practise at home? I saw a very good Kelly Marks video whereby she was teaching her (huge) show hunter to line up so she wouldn't have a problem out hunting. She used a lunge line to stop him turning his bum around (had help on the floor) but I thought it was a good idea. 

Needless to say I haven't actually done this myself and when I had to dismount quickly as my quarter sheet had come undone and was scaring the wotsits out of Big Ears... we had a very very long walk till I could find a stile to clamber on. I was just praying he wouldn't be a pain and start swinging his backside around but I think he was as bored as me of walking so stood still! I didn't dare try a wall as it would take me too long to try to clamber up and the first yard we passed didn't actually have a mounting block. Oh the shame!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 February 2016)

I watched the show hunter of Kelly Marks being taught to stand by the railings.  She very kindly replied to me when I first posted about Ted, with some good ideas and sent me her book.  Lovely lady.

Good idea with a portable block, we do have a fold up bench on the lorry that could be used.  He better look out, his breaker is visiting on Saturday, words are to be had.  I bet he does not do it and we will all look like ejits.

Ron and Jenhunt, you are officially off the Christmas card list.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 February 2016)

I knew it, the little toad.  Ted took one look at David and announced he had no knowledge of any mounting issues, denied every naughty moment and claimed we had made it all up.



















Look at the state of him, I am ashamed ! Roll on Spring and dry fields.


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 February 2016)

Teehee, butter wouldn't melt, would it?! 

He looks grand.

(And that's what I call a proper mounting block, too!)


----------



## Hanson (13 February 2016)

Oh dear, what a naughty owner you are telling such fibs!

The face says it all, I am an educated big boy who know what he is doing....
When it suits!

I had a similar young mare who we had to wedge between straw bales to get on... Glad to report, she did grow out of it!


----------



## Cobbytype (13 February 2016)

Oh well, horses are born to make fools of men.


----------



## MargotC (13 February 2016)

He is right clever, isn't he.  They do get a bit too clever for their own good sometimes.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 February 2016)

MargotC said:



			He is right clever, isn't he.  They do get a bit too clever for their own good sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully in a nice way.  He would be a handful if he was a mean type.


----------



## PolarSkye (13 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			I knew it, the little toad.  Ted took one look at David and announced he had no knowledge of any mounting issues, denied every naughty moment and claimed we had made it all up.



















Look at the state of him, I am ashamed ! Roll on Spring and dry fields.






Click to expand...

He's gorgeous.  A real credit to you.

P


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 February 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			He's gorgeous.  A real credit to you.

P
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Polarskye.  Ted sends his love and tells you to be strong x


----------



## PolarSkye (13 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you Polarskye.  Ted sends his love and tells you to be strong x
		
Click to expand...

Give him a hug and a scritch from me.

P


----------



## Highlands (14 February 2016)

Classic! He looks fab AA! Hope your well too?


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 February 2016)

he looks angelic!!!!     I love your mounting block....


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 February 2016)

splashgirl45 said:



			he looks angelic!!!!     I love your mounting block....
		
Click to expand...

It is for fat old birds, and the horses are taught to stand by it so I can get off onto it as well as on.  Needs must when the devil drives !

Jury is out on angelic !  I have just given him one of the good quality rugs, he better not trash it.


----------



## PolarSkye (14 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Jury is out on angelic !  I have just given him one of the good quality rugs, he better not trash it.
		
Click to expand...

He wouldn't dare!

P


----------



## Hetsmum (15 February 2016)

Just tell him you will be sending daily "rug reports" to David............


----------



## lawa (15 February 2016)

Wow he is growing into a smart HAdsome boy! Let me know when you are free  for meeting up for that coffee!


----------



## JenHunt (15 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ron and Jenhunt, you are officially off the Christmas card list.
		
Click to expand...

oh don't worry, Ron has had a telling off for that one! 
That, and for trying to bully Tom off his dinner because Ron thought that his was too wet and therefore didn't want it... (the teenage strop that ensued was hysterical)
And for nearly running over my Dad in his hurry to get to the hyarack this morning.... 
And for dribbling all down the farrier's back first thing on a Monday morning....

You'd think either I'm over feeding him (we're on a second bag of speedibeet and 3rd bag of hifi lite since October, between 2 of them).... or he's going through a teenage phase!


----------



## Annagain (16 February 2016)

JenHunt said:



			oh don't worry, Ron has had a telling off for that one! 
That, and for trying to bully Tom off his dinner because Ron thought that his was too wet and therefore didn't want it... (the teenage strop that ensued was hysterical)
And for nearly running over my Dad in his hurry to get to the hyarack this morning.... 
And for dribbling all down the farrier's back first thing on a Monday morning....

You'd think either I'm over feeding him (we're on a second bag of speedibeet and 3rd bag of hifi lite since October, between 2 of them).... or he's going through a teenage phase! 

Click to expand...

I know that feeling JH. We're just getting to the end of our 2nd bag of fast fibre (between 3) and wondering whether it's worth buying another before spring or letting them manage without. We soak one scoop at a time and it lasts them about 3 days.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 February 2016)

Look out everyone, if you are on Ted's speed dial you are about to get a message.  He has sacked me and is looking for a new money tree, poop shoveller, agent, driver and all round idiot.

He was due to go out on Tuesday and strut his newly found canter in his first prelim test.  In fact he was going to do his first two test day with a W/T and the prelim, but I cannot get the day off so he is grounded and he is furious.  Who taught him those naughty words ?  Looking at you Ron and given that Ted has a lisp some of those words came out very wrong !

At least his stand still lesson as been retained and his rider hasn't had to walk home this week, always a bonus !

I could do with a lottery win so I can retire, work is getting in the way of playing with horses.


----------



## Hetsmum (19 February 2016)

Oh no Ted!  Sadly I too have to work to keep you in the life of luxury you have become accustomed to  so you wouldn't make the Prelim Tuesday with me either.  Never mind you can practise your moves and be even better for next time for your Prelim debut!


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 February 2016)

Ted has called a Board Meeting and against my better judgement the dressage is going ahead.  Ted announced he and his rider do not need me and they are going alone.  Now given the last time he went out he was a total plonker I have reservations, it was blowing a gale though.

Ted has had his first mane, tail and feather wash plus a bit of scissor hacking at the furry bits, he looks ok ish.

Whether it is a good idea will be announced on Tuesday evening, I think concentration at work for me on Tuesday is going to be difficult.


----------



## Hanson (21 February 2016)

Will be nervously thinking of you all on Tuesday morning...I'm sure Ted has it all under control.  I'm sure he has a timetable mapped into his smart phone and a list of all things to take made out ready.

Madame mare sends good luck wishes, confined to the field she knows that stressage takes a lot out of you so ((((positive vibes))))) sent.


----------



## TonkaTrouble (22 February 2016)

I stumbled upon this thread while goggle searching what to do with my newly purchased Clydesdale gelding who is 2 and a half and is scared of his own shadow (I haven't owned a heavy before). I have to say after reading your adventures with Ted I have hope for Tonka's future, it has given me a better idea of how to handle my boy who has had several moments identical to Ted. Many thanks to you from Australia, looking forward to reading more.


----------



## JenHunt (22 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Look out everyone, if you are on Ted's speed dial you are about to get a message.  He has sacked me and is looking for a new money tree, poop shoveller, agent, driver and all round idiot.

He was due to go out on Tuesday and strut his newly found canter in his first prelim test.  In fact he was going to do his first two test day with a W/T and the prelim, but I cannot get the day off so he is grounded and he is furious.  Who taught him those naughty words ?  Looking at you Ron and given that Ted has a lisp some of those words came out very wrong !
/QUOTE]

I asked Ron about this and he just shrugged and strolled off whistling tunelessly....

Ron is still being a delinquent twit..... he's coming up 22 and has not had anything other than fibre to eat for months, but is reasonably fit.... none of which is really a cause for 4 miles of extended trot I'm sure.... plus he's been reading Hovis's diary and has developed an irrational fear of all sorts of things he wasn't previously bothered by.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 February 2016)

TonkaTrouble said:



			I stumbled upon this thread while goggle searching what to do with my newly purchased Clydesdale gelding who is 2 and a half and is scared of his own shadow (I haven't owned a heavy before). I have to say after reading your adventures with Ted I have hope for Tonka's future, it has given me a better idea of how to handle my boy who has had several moments identical to Ted. Many thanks to you from Australia, looking forward to reading more.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my word, Ted has gone international.

My advice TonkaTrouble is - never give up, it is worth it and you will succeed.  It would be nice to see Tonka.


----------



## Fun Times (22 February 2016)

Oh lordy, 2016 is obviously the year of the Independent Ted, going off on his own, doing stuff with his friends, not even asking for a lift places - eek AA, you have the equine equivalent of a teenager!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 February 2016)

Fun Times said:



			Oh lordy, 2016 is obviously the year of the Independent Ted, going off on his own, doing stuff with his friends, not even asking for a lift places - eek AA, you have the equine equivalent of a teenager!
		
Click to expand...

Too true !  but we had a plan today, just in case he has an asbo moment tomorrow, he was taken for a 10 mile hack this morning which included the 'special' hill.  Furthest he has ever been and he didn't make it home having to be led the last mile.  I have just put him to bed and he is yawning like a good one.  I have told Alice to ring him up at 2am and then again at 4am to ensure he is pooped by morning.  There is every chance he will stagger up the centre  line and lie down at X.


----------



## TonkaTrouble (22 February 2016)

[/IMG]



AdorableAlice said:



			Oh my word, Ted has gone international.

My advice TonkaTrouble is - never give up, it is worth it and you will succeed.  It would be nice to see Tonka.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Ted has most definitely gone international 
Here is a pic of my boy Tonka, lots of growing and filling out to go yet


----------



## Hetsmum (23 February 2016)

TonkaTrouble said:








[/IMG]

Yes Ted has most definitely gone international 
Here is a pic of my boy Tonka, lots of growing and filling out to go yet 





Click to expand...

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Spanny (23 February 2016)

Good luck today Ted! Hoping Alice didn't keep you awake too long or slip too many pro plus tablets into your breakfast...


----------



## Greybird (23 February 2016)

Been checking in regularly for todays exam report - hoping everything went really well.
Will be back after cooking, eating and washing up (and glugging a glass of wine)


----------



## *Whinney* (23 February 2016)

Waiting with baited breath for Ted's school trip report!

Tonka is lovely, such a sweet face. Do you know how big he is?


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 February 2016)

*Whinney* said:



			Waiting with baited breath for Ted's school trip report!

Tonka is lovely, such a sweet face. Do you know how big he is?
		
Click to expand...

Tonka is rather lovely, we need his owner to do a thread for him, we could compare notes with Tonka and cblover's Mary Valentine.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 February 2016)

I am officially redundant, not required, forgotten and past my useful date.

Ted was foot perfect all day.  No baby behaviour, his rider said it was like taking a mature horse out.  Loaded and travelled well, stood rock still to be mounted - phew ! and managed a respectable 69% for third place in intro B, he did not do the prelim test as someone failed to enter him, less said about that the better, oops.

I am thrilled, what a little star and hasn't he come a long way.


----------



## meesha (23 February 2016)

Gorgeous picture of grown up Ted! And what a foot perfect report! ......or is he lulling you into a false sense of security!


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 February 2016)

meesha said:



			Gorgeous picture of grown up Ted! And what a foot perfect report! ......or is he lulling you into a false sense of security!
		
Click to expand...

Hope not but who knows with young horses, he did decide he didn't want his feathers oiling this evening and did a bit of a war dance.  I have news for him, they are coming off in the spring.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 February 2016)

well done ted....growing up at last....he looks fab in the last pic....


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Hope not but who knows with young horses, he did decide he didn't want his feathers oiling this evening and did a bit of a war dance.  I have news for him, they are coming off in the spring.
		
Click to expand...

Was he getting his own back on his competition secretary? Poor Ted, deprived of the chance of showing off his new found cantering skills in front a judge for the first time...

Seriously, more congratulations to the whole Ted team. That's a cracking photo, too.


----------



## vallin (23 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:









I am officially redundant, not required, forgotten and past my useful date.

Ted was foot perfect all day.  No baby behaviour, his rider said it was like taking a mature horse out.  Loaded and travelled well, stood rock still to be mounted - phew ! and managed a respectable 69% for third place in intro B, he did not do the prelim test as someone failed to enter him, less said about that the better, oops.

I am thrilled, what a little star and hasn't he come a long way.
		
Click to expand...

Oh he's so handsome!


----------



## *Whinney* (23 February 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Tonka is rather lovely, we need his owner to do a thread for him, we could compare notes with Tonka and cblover's Mary Valentine.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, that's a lovely idea.

Well done to Ted and Team Ted for today. What a superstar he can be when in the mood. He looks amazing in that photo, so grown up!


----------



## Spanny (23 February 2016)

Hooray! I've had a thoroughly awful evening, but this has made me smile. Well done Ted and all of his team


----------



## MargotC (23 February 2016)

Well done! He's looking good!

I also reckon he will look quite fabulous without feathers when the time comes.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 February 2016)

I keep the horrible photos to remind me of how far he has come.  Look at his eye and ears.  He was about 15 months there.


----------



## TonkaTrouble (23 February 2016)

*Whinney* said:



			Waiting with baited breath for Ted's school trip report!

Tonka is lovely, such a sweet face. Do you know how big he is?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Whinney, at the moment Tonka is measuring at 15.1hh &#128522;


----------



## MargotC (23 February 2016)

^ Now THAT highlights the remarkable transformation.

This thread really puts emphasis on what the right care and handling will do. A horse like Ted could have ended up both looking and acting very different in different hands.


----------



## Greybird (23 February 2016)

Congrats Ted and his minions. Sherbert Dips and cider all round.


----------



## Sven (24 February 2016)

Gosh he looks fab, what a star and what a cheery story just what I needed.  Bet you never knew what therapy Ted would be for you and all of us followers x


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2016)

Sven said:



			Gosh he looks fab, what a star and what a cheery story just what I needed.  Bet you never knew what therapy Ted would be for you and all of us followers x
		
Click to expand...

Understatement !, it has been running nearly 4 years now and without  the encouragement from you all I would have given up on him by now.  Another hurdle to clear next Wednesday, it is the dreaded annual scan for the 2nd year post treatment, can't sleep or think straight.  All will be fine, I must stop being a drama queen.  My husband has suggested we do something nice, I wonder if a new rug and a nice leather headcollar for Ted would be judged 'nice'.  Might be pushing my luck !


----------



## meesha (24 February 2016)

Be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 February 2016)

good luck for your scan....hope all goes well...


----------



## DirectorFury (25 February 2016)

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow x


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 March 2016)

Thank you for all the good wishes for the dreaded hospital visit, not heard anything yet so as far as I am concerned no news is good news.

Now, can someone please take Ted to Specsavers and me plus my car to be valeted.  Ted will not be troubling any of the eventers out there that is for sure after this mornings failure.

This morning I opened a gate into the field adjacent their mud patch, it has a rather deep and welly sucking gateway.  Alice and her half brother Dim Tim came bowling over very excited at the prospect of a different field.  Dim Tim is rising 3 and all legs, he gave a graceful leap over the mud clearing it by a good bit, Alice looked at it suspiciously before doing the minimum leap possible and a bit of a shuffle, she did not want to chip her nail varnish or splash her tutu.

Ted is still across the field and taking no notice so I called him, big mistake !  I am holding the gate open and carefully balanced on a drier patch.  He set off flat out getting to the gateway in a nanosecond and he launched, not over but straight up like a blooming jump jet.  At this point I realised this was not going to end well ! I could not let the gate go and run because it would swing at him, so I just stood there and thought oh $%$%%.

What goes up comes down, directly down in this case, no attempt to stretch out at all.  The resultant mud tsunami was epic and the lot came my way.  My cosy furry head band resembled a drowned rat, my face covered in mud, my coat and jeans pebbled dashed.  I had to sit on a feed sack in my car to go home.  He was not even slightly sorry, bonkers blooming carthorse.

Note to self, when the time comes for him to see hounds, obtain crash test dummy that is confident over ditches and has a velcro bottom.


----------



## *Whinney* (2 March 2016)

Good luck for your results AA x

And I feel a bit bad but hahahahahahaha  Silly Ted. Maybe he meant to fart on the way up hoping the power would propel him forward?

Hope you are now defilthed and having a cup of tea for the shock. Aftershock of the landing that is


----------



## npage123 (2 March 2016)

"I had to sit on a feed sack in my car to go home..."

Haha, good old multi-purpose feed sacks.  I know the feeling.


----------



## Luci07 (2 March 2016)

Checking in for a positive update on your 2nd year check up AA..

Thank you for the chuckle. Those of us on clay can really feel for you..

Disgusting smell when I walked back in home yesterday having been up in London for an interview.

It was my yard coat. Liberally covered with mud and reeking of equine pee. I blame my friends mare as she has a nasty habit of pulling down her rugs at night and I had stuck a turnout on her when I mucked her out that morning. Note to self, if I ever date again, I really must ensure there are absolutely no equine clothes lingering in the kitchen...


----------



## jojo5 (2 March 2016)

Another checking in for your positive update re check.............no news is good news is a good mantra!   Wish I could draw cartoons - Ted landing mid-mud would be great! (tho maybe your bit of the cartoon not so.....!!!)


----------



## meesha (2 March 2016)

Bless Ted! My 5 year old thinks cantering (very nice canter tbf) through deep clay gateway is hilarious! Luckily I dont need to be anywhere near


----------



## teacups (3 March 2016)

Wow. That sounds spectacular, thanks to your vivid description <not laughing, oh no, perish the thought> and it's probably a good job no-one was around to take post-mudtsunami photos. 
He must make you feel so grateful to be alive! <g>

Hope you get news about the scan, it might niggle away at you otherwise.


----------



## Adopter (3 March 2016)

Your way of describing Ted's  antics always make me smile,  you paint such a vivid picture, mud baths in some circles are thought to be good for the skin.

Hope scan results are given soon, so you are  waiting too long for news.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 March 2016)

Ted's girlfriend Adorable Alice took the limelight today, and about time too.  With no regular rider and the time of year Alice has become accustomed to a lazy life consisting of nothing more than eating and sleeping.

She has done some hacking out but never alone.  This morning she went alone with her young riders mum and I walking a small distance behind.  I realised why I love ID's, she was golden, sensible and bold, looking at things but barely reacting.  We were so pleased with her, she hadn't been ridden for two weeks.  It is no wonder Avanti Amorous Archie is so popular as a sire, he puts fantastic temperaments in.

Excuse the scruffiness !







Her young rider was rather pleased this morning.







Ted is entered for Prelim One next weekend and will canter in public for the first time.  It has taken a long time to get the canter sorted out, he loves to canter and offers it all the time, trot is boring so he just misses it out.  I hope next weeks judge is deaf because there is a lot of talking to Ted going on at the moment and it is all 'listen and trot you furry fool'.

Really looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## gothdolly (5 March 2016)

That's a brilliant update! Amazing when you think how far Ted has come  what job   is Alice destined for eventually?


----------



## Clare85 (5 March 2016)

Oh Alice, what a lovely, solid bottom you have  good luck for Ted next weekend


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 March 2016)

gothdolly said:



			That's a brilliant update! Amazing when you think how far Ted has come  what job   is Alice destined for eventually?
		
Click to expand...

All round fun horse for the lovely young rider on her in the pictures.  Assuming all goes to plan her rider will get a place at vet school and be able to take Alice with her.  That is a little in the future.  I would like her to have a go at lightweight cob in the summer and ID partbred showing.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 March 2016)

Clare85 said:



			Oh Alice, what a lovely, solid bottom you have  good luck for Ted next weekend 

Click to expand...

Horse like owner ! except mine waves in the wind.


----------



## Adopter (5 March 2016)

Lovely pictures of Alice AA, good luck next weekend Ted we all look forward to hearing about your canter debut.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 March 2016)

Ted has left home, didn't even pack his haynet, just legged it.

Remember our handsome soldier friend from the Blues and Royals ?  He is home and came visiting this morning.  The soldier has not seen Ted for two years.

Ted was mortified to hear the words 'they would love him in the army'.

If Ted turns up with any of you please give him porridge, he left without breakfast and will be hungry.  The soldier is more handsome than I remembered him to be, I wish I was twenty years younger, swoon....................


----------



## gothdolly (6 March 2016)

Well you did once think he could be a police horse! Maybe his true calling does lie in the armed forces?! Good luck Ted!!


----------



## Hanson (6 March 2016)

Does Ted need to see a Careers Advisor?

Poor lad probably thought the press gang had arrived. Did he take his mobile? He might make contact when he gets hungry.


----------



## Adopter (6 March 2016)

Poor Ted, no wonder he is in hiding, all that keeping clean and obeying orders.  I hope he is home in time for tea.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 March 2016)

Adopter said:



			Poor Ted, no wonder he is in hiding, all that keeping clean and obeying orders.  I hope he is home in time for tea.
		
Click to expand...

I am hoping the soldier comes for tea, supper and breakfast............Ted can fend for himself.


----------



## Clare85 (6 March 2016)

Don't panic AA, Ted is fine. He flagged me down this morning as we were pulling into Chessington World of Adventures. I let him join in with our mother's day festivities, and he was very polite and well behaved - although found it difficult to hide his disappointment that The Bubbleworks ride was closed, and it was a bit of a squeeze around the table in the pizza restaurant. He's fed and watered and making his way back to you as we speak, should be almost home by now I would think


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 March 2016)

Clare85 said:



			Don't panic AA, Ted is fine. He flagged me down this morning as we were pulling into Chessington World of Adventures. I let him join in with our mother's day festivities, and he was very polite and well behaved - although found it difficult to hide his disappointment that The Bubbleworks ride was closed, and it was a bit of a squeeze around the table in the pizza restaurant. He's fed and watered and making his way back to you as we speak, should be almost home by now I would think   

Click to expand...

I am still waiting for the soldier to appear, doesn't look promising.  Thank you for looking after Ted, has he had any blue smarties ?  He is going out in the morning to use an indoor school, if he has had blue smarties he will be bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Clare85 (6 March 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am still waiting for the soldier to appear, doesn't look promising.  Thank you for looking after Ted, has he had any blue smarties ?  He is going out in the morning to use an indoor school, if he has had blue smarties he will be bouncing off the walls.
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to report that no blue smarties were consumed, although he did look worryingly interested in the fish being thrown to the penguins. They were too quick for him though


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 March 2016)

Excuse me Ted ?  looks like the Prelim is on the back burner then.

















Shire x motorbike for sale !


----------



## chaps89 (7 March 2016)

Oooft, he's a bit big for doing that!
Alice looks lovely, if she ever needs a new home please feel free to send her my way, very nice stamp of horse.


----------



## Adopter (7 March 2016)

Ted does look to be a big power house!  Glad to see he returned in time for his outing.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 March 2016)

Adopter said:



			Ted does look to be a big power house!  Glad to see he returned in time for his outing.
		
Click to expand...

The trouble is he generates the power and can't handle it.  It is going to be a long time before he is established enough for a fat old lady to ride him that is for sure.  The whoa and the go is in a muddle at the moment, luckily his rider has endless patience and loves the horse.


----------



## gothdolly (7 March 2016)

I wish I was half as balanced as Ted's rider!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (7 March 2016)

Just love Ted...gorgeous boy


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 March 2016)

gothdolly said:



			I wish I was half as balanced as Ted's rider!
		
Click to expand...

Lessons, lessons and more lessons and pain relief for the aftermath !


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 March 2016)

If any of the lovely HHo's are competing at Swallowfield in the morning I apologise now for Ted's unruly behaviour that will happen.  Best not to get in his way because his go button is stuck in the go fast mode and the handbrake does not work.  I think he misunderstood that Prelim 1  is a dressage test and not the Pertemps Champion Hurdle.

We had abandoned the idea but changed our minds and they accepted a late entry.  He has been twittish at home all week and needs his mind occupying badly, so tomorrow he is on the lorry for intro B and Prelim 1, lets hope the judge has a sense of humour, Sunday he is doing a marathon hack and Monday is off to Solihull for a lesson.  If he is not asleep all day Tuesday I will be worried.

His rider spent two hours preening, trimming and washing Ted this afternoon, the feathers were gleaming, note the 'were'.  Turned out into the barn Ted dug a hole and rolled in cow muck, that really did not go down well and his feathers are now green.  Why worry I said to his rider, after all the ecking furry and very green fool will be going so fast the judge will see nothing but a blur.

Report to follow tomorrow.


----------



## teacups (12 March 2016)

Some photos would be much appreciated by all, I'm sure!

He may just be like many unruly children, and behave so utterly beautifully when not at home that everyone thinks you are a horrible parent for making such awful stories up, and you begin to hear the word 'Munchausen's' muttered under people's breath when they are looking over at you...<g>

Your rider gets lessons of quality, and I'm jealous of his general riding too - I can but dream. 

Good luck to all involved today! It's beautiful weather so at least you have that going for you. Look forward to hearing the report, my 5p bet is that you'll be proud.


----------



## Greybird (12 March 2016)

My pocket money is on a rosette (or two). He just continues to delight (the readers if not his carers!)
We all know you love him dearly.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 March 2016)

We have had a lovely day with fantastic weather, so nice not to need several layers and a hat.

The first surprise was finding that Ted is growing again, this time his withers are going up.







He was tense rather than naughty in the warm up, the classes were small so the warm up was quiet, he was naughty to get on but he was forgiven for that has he has been perfect at home.

Ted's version of a walk to halt transition..






He behaved nicely and did a mannerly Intro B to finish 2nd with 67%.  Prelim 1 followed and his canter in the warm up was fast, furious, on the forehand and mainly on the wrong leg !  Too late to worry about anything so we just laughed.







The test was nice until the canter left which commenced with a large fart and feathers flying, at least he was on the correct lead and once in the canter he maintained it and the downward transition was good.  The mark of 5 was generous.  Canter right basically didn't happen and almost an entire circle was taken before canter appeared, another 5
and we assumed the judge was asleep.

He finished with a super halt and scored a miserly 6, judge either asleep or forgot her glasses. He scored 64% and we were not disappointed with him.  Canter will come as he strengthens and gains balance.







Given his age and quirkiness he was a really good boy, travelled well, tried hard and mannerly.


----------



## Sven (12 March 2016)

What a beauty, and what a star x


----------



## MargotC (12 March 2016)

Well done Ted and team!


----------



## View (12 March 2016)

Oh he is looking fantastic.

For a baby, those marks are none too shabby.  Well done Team Ted


----------



## Regandal (12 March 2016)

Well done Ted!  He looks to be filling out now. He's going to be a big boy.


----------



## hayinamanger (12 March 2016)

Great stuff, I can't wait to see him with the feather off.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 March 2016)

Regandal said:



			Well done Ted!  He looks to be filling out now. He's going to be a big boy.
		
Click to expand...

He had a Shires 7' medium weight rug on tonight and it is tight.  Horse like owner, nothing fits.


----------



## gothdolly (12 March 2016)

Its so lovely to read these updates. Having read about Ted since his arrival I feel very invested in him now!


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 March 2016)

gothdolly said:



			Its so lovely to read these updates. Having read about Ted since his arrival I feel very invested in him now!
		
Click to expand...

If my husband had any idea of how much investment has gone into Ted there would be a divorce.  Back in 2012 when the scraggy foal landed I didn't dare tell him I had acquired another horse.  The answer to every 'how much' question is always "a fiver".


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 March 2016)

I recall your first post, difficult to believe what he has grown in to [of course they don't grow fully till they are eight!]


----------



## Gazen (12 March 2016)

Don't you dare take off that feather.


----------



## Greybird (13 March 2016)

I just knew there would be a rosette - he tries sooo hard. Were there , in fact, two rosettes?


----------



## Adopter (13 March 2016)

Well done today Ted and rider, looking very smart.
Are you going to run a sweepstake on what height he will be eventually and when he will stop growing.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 March 2016)

Greybird said:



			I just knew there would be a rosette - he tries sooo hard. Were there , in fact, two rosettes?
		
Click to expand...

No, just one, his foray into the world of canter in the postage stamp area of 20x40 proved too much for him.  You are right though, he tries so hard and at times too hard, which is what is happening in the canter.  It will come as he gets stronger and more able to balance his huge frame.

He has been excused his lesson tomorrow and his next outing in Easter Tueday at the final one of six winter dressage series shows at the local riding club.  He has done the previous 5 months and March is the last one.  He has won 2 and been 3rd three times and is currently in line for a rosette for scoring the most points in the Intro A/B class.  

Who would have imagined me writing the paragraph above, just twelve months ago I was in the deepest despair worrying I would have to put him down.

From this bag of dangerous nerves..






To these real horsemen...











To this lovely rising 5 year old chunky cob with a brilliant future to look forward to






Quite a journey for a £200 feral cart horse.


----------



## DirectorFury (13 March 2016)

I've gone rather misty-eyed at your last post AA! 

Will the feathers be coming off or staying on?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 March 2016)

nice type, good temperament, whats not to like.


----------



## Hetsmum (14 March 2016)

DirectorFury said:



			I've gone rather misty-eyed at your last post AA! 

Will the feathers be coming off or staying on?
		
Click to expand...

Snap and PLEASE keep them on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adopter (14 March 2016)

Fantastic achievement  AA, he is so lucky you kept believing in him through some difficult times, you and he together with the team who have supported you deserve a great future in whatever Ted decides his talents lie.


----------



## teacups (16 March 2016)

Lots of photos! And a very good full report. Love the rider's face on the 'walk to halt transition' photo.

Well done Ted, and well done to all involved - also well done funding all that with just a few fivers (your OH might be reading) <g>


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 March 2016)

Ted has had that special phone call - a call up into a team, that Valegro chappie isn't qualified is he, so Ted got the call.

Twinkle Toes Ted is invited into the Intro Dressage to Music Team for his riding club.  What a hoot, the only tune I can think of would be the floral dance.  I can't see his rider wanting to do it but I will ask, probably not tonight because we took his own horse out today and had one of those 'horses are great levellers' days.  A whopping 74% win followed by a buck, squeal and leave the arena in the next test, at 17.2, a heavyweight and heading directly towards the judges car it was not looking good !

Looks like Ted's outing on Saturday will be abandoned, 55 mph gales and heavy rain forcast for the Midlands.


----------



## Adopter (24 March 2016)

What a great idea, Ted dancing to music.  I think the choice of music would be most interesting!


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 March 2016)

Adopter said:



			What a great idea, Ted dancing to music.  I think the choice of music would be most interesting!
		
Click to expand...

He, Alice and Dim Tim are all doing a war dance at the moment.  I bought them a big bale net and used it yesterday for the first time.  that has stopped the huge amount of waste, the pulling good haylage down and snoozing or worse in it, and should save me some money.

They are all miffed to say the least.


----------



## Adopter (24 March 2016)

There you have it, something linked to war horse, or military music, I think loud trumpets and crashing symbols would give Ted lift off, although his rider might not be so keen.


----------



## C1airey (24 March 2016)

Adopter said:



			I think loud trumpets and crashing symbols would give Ted lift off
		
Click to expand...

76 Trombones?

I can kind of see it happening...

That or the Pink Panther theme, for some reason.


----------



## HeresHoping (25 March 2016)

The Dambuster March.


----------



## blodwyn1 (25 March 2016)

The most memorable routine at the Paralympics was the Irish rider on a cob of unknown breeding who did her routine to steptoe and son! It brought the house down with lots of waving as we were not supposed to clap! It was a 1a test so all in walk.


----------



## D66 (25 March 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			If my husband had any idea of how much investment has gone into Ted there would be a divorce.  Back in 2012 when the scraggy foal landed I didn't dare tell him I had acquired another horse.  The answer to every 'how much' question is always "a fiver".
		
Click to expand...

Just been reading back to see what I've missed.  This strikes a cord. I have the rather pricey feed supplement delivered to the house when the OH is out, and don't take bags from the saddlers to avoid having to explain what I've bought. 

Congratulations on having brought Ted so far.  
I think "big and brassy", would be very suitable, only other thought would be to investigate Football anthems, i.e. You'll never walk alone, Mr Bluesky, match of the day theme.


----------



## Micropony (25 March 2016)

Mr. Big Stuff (Jean Knight?), surely? Or is that too slow...


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 March 2016)

Once again Ted has put himself up for re-homing.  Yesterday was a bad day and today even worse, even Alice gifting her Easter Egg to him didn't cheer him up, nether did Dim Tim's offer of the most comfy corner of the barn, but no, he is off to find someone who will love him more than we do.

Yesterday was routine teeth checking and Ted was found to still have some deciduous teeth and some edges that needed attention.  He had his brave pants on but they ripped so he had a little happy juice.  Alice took the mick out of him but was soon crying when she was told she also needed attention, she only wears thongs so no room for bravery to be stored, with two vets working she was soon also in fairy land.  Dim Tim looked on rather smugly until being told he had wolf teeth and they needed to come out and he was also swiftly sent to fairyland.  There was something comical about watching the 3 of them away with the fairies standing in the sun waiting to recover, they looked like 3 drunken teenagers after a good night out.  Extra carrots all round for bravery and Ted was persuaded that only special horses have deciduous and grown up teeth together.  Alice had a slap for calling him extra specially abnormal and Dim Tim continued to wonder why his feet would not move in the same direction as his body.

This morning Ted went to a small competition and did two lovely tests, behaved beautifully in strong winds and was a happy little horse until finding out he had finished last in the one test and 6th in the other.  We advised him not to stamp on the judge's head or her car and not to post anything rude on facebook.  We tried to explain to him that not all judges like his type and even though he performed correctly, not all judges will like him.  That made things worse and he has locked himself in his bedroom ever since.

Any one want a sulking cart horse ?


----------



## Luci07 (26 March 2016)

Oh shame. This used to happen to an old YO. She rode a stunning coloured cob at AM. One week he would be right up there in the placings, next week right down when the tests felt the same. She did end up voting with her feet. Anyway, you know your boy, you know he went well and it was just one day. I feel a vicarious distant pride in Ted and his antics so raspberries to the judge and onwards and upwards for another day. Sink a glass of something nice and enjoy the break! X


----------



## View (26 March 2016)

Aw bless, he really doesn't understand that it's not you that judged the tests, does he?

This is not one of those times when you offer to help him pack either.

Love the descriptions of the dentistry visit.  Your writing cheers me up on days like this, so thank you again.


----------



## Cobbytype (26 March 2016)

blodwyn1 said:



			The most memorable routine at the Paralympics was the Irish rider on a cob of unknown breeding who did her routine to steptoe and son! It brought the house down with lots of waving as we were not supposed to clap! It was a 1a test so all in walk.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto!!!


----------



## Cobbytype (26 March 2016)

Or Shiley Bassey's 'Big Spender' seeing as you've spent a few fivers on him


----------



## JenHunt (29 March 2016)

HeresHoping said:



			The Dambuster March.
		
Click to expand...

ooooh yes!! there's a 'slower' bit in the middle that is just right for a good walk, and the bit at either end that fits a nice rhythmic trot


----------



## Hetsmum (29 March 2016)

I have at home a cd of Brass Band music.  There is Thunderbirds on it!  I was working out a routine for 2 cobs for a dressage to music competition.  It would suit Ted down to the ground.  Well done Ted for behaving at dressage.  Sometimes the judges need glasses


----------



## JenHunt (29 March 2016)

i am principal cornet for our local brass band - we should do a live recording for ted to do dressage to!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 March 2016)

JenHunt said:



			i am principal cornet for our local brass band - we should do a live recording for ted to do dressage to! 

Click to expand...

and one those marching drummers who really BOOM


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 March 2016)

Fabulous day for Team Ted and I am undecided where to start.

Ted first I think, today was the final dressage day for our local riding club, Ted has attended all six of the winter series doing the intro tests and one rather disastrous attempt at prelim 1.  I made a good try at tidying him up, so much easier when I am on leave ! and off we went.  He went nicely and managed a 68% for second place, was mannerly and his anxiety did not show up other than a bit of teeth grinding on the lorry and a projectile poo whilst I plaited him, two habits he will grow out of hopefully.







We went home more than happy with him and as we left the organisers told us we need to come back in the afternoon because Ted had scored enough points to earn a Winter Dressage championship rosette.  How lovely and satisfying is that, especially after all we have been through with him,  This may sound ridiculous and obviously in a very different way, but this horse has given us a greater sense of achievement than producing my big horse to compete successfully at Hoys and BD regionals did.  The big horse would have been a success in almost anyone's hands, we just managed to get it right with him and it was an honour to be associated with him.  Ted on the other hand was and is a challenge, nothing can be taken for granted and every little improvement has been cherished.







Home for lunch and the postman delivered a letter that I have been waiting an agonising four weeks for.  I remain NED - no evidence of disease.  I wish the NHS sent these post scan result letters out quicker, I have been a binge eating insomniac for weeks.  I needed that letter and I no longer need to dread next weeks visit to see the oncologist.

We went back for the championship prize giving on foot, just as well it was on foot as Ted was spark out in the field.  Not only did our brilliant boy win a huge frilly, he also won a packet of honey flavoured sweets for himself, no chance of any sharing with Alice and Dim Tim !, and a rather nice pair of Mark Todd riding gloves.  I have been able to truthfully tell the husband Ted has won one of the 'fivers' I have spent on him back !!

I think I might have to open the left over Christmas Prosseco, cheers and good health to everyone who has supported and encouraged Team Ted over the years.  I am unashamedly proud of the next photograph.  Ted always had a home for life, despite the numerous incidents, injuries and horror moments I have endured with him.  As the judge said on the test paper today - Lots to look forward to, isn't there just, well there will be when canter appears without the need for stabilisers and a parachute.


----------



## Gazen (29 March 2016)

Congratulations!  Well done to everyone who has worked with Ted.

Good news re the test results!


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 March 2016)

what a great report , well done ted and his rider. ted looks very smart and grown up... and last but definitely not least GREAT NEWS about your results..please keep updating, your thread really cheers up the evenings for me.......


----------



## View (29 March 2016)

Oh this update brought a lump to my throat.

Fabulous news on your scan result!

And well done Ted and team.  Hope he doesn't scoff all the treats at once and give himself tummy ache ...

Kids eh, it's moments like this that make it all worth it.


----------



## Po Knee (29 March 2016)

Fantastic news all round! What a wonderful update -  I'm so so pleased for you


----------



## meesha (29 March 2016)

What brilliant news about Ted, you really do deserve to be so proud, all that hard work has certainly paid off.

Yippee to your own results, a glass of Prosecco and a good nights sleep for both you and Ted (better make his an alcopop though, younger generation find Prosecco a bit dry!! )


----------



## Clare85 (29 March 2016)

You've been through so much with him, it's so wonderful to see how far he has come. What a super boy he is and so lucky to have found you AA! I feel proud for you and so pleased re. your own results. Oh dear, I seem to have something in my eye.....!


----------



## Greybird (29 March 2016)

Yay, AA. So pleased for you, and many congratulations to every member of Ted's Team.
Queen's We Are The Champions, comes to mind but that may be a bit OTT for a comp!


----------



## Hetsmum (29 March 2016)

What a wonderful result.  AA your posts always either have me in hysterics or tears..........mostly of joy - just wiping them away now.  Very well done to Team Ted and the big man himself


----------



## McFluff (29 March 2016)

Woo hoo - what a great update. Well done Ted and great news for you. Thanks for sharing your story, such an inspiration.


----------



## Annagain (29 March 2016)

Love every word of that update.


----------



## Adopter (29 March 2016)

AA delighted to read your news that results finally arrived and are good news,  Congratulations to Team Ted,  a well deserved result for all the patience and hard work that has gone on to reach this stage.  

I am still hoping to see a video of Ted doing dressage to music, complete with canter, even if it means a bit of a wait!


----------



## AML (30 March 2016)

Well what a double header of a day! 

It also gives you Ted's competition name - Ted the NED - it will remind you of this very happy day.


----------



## Princess16 (30 March 2016)

What a fabulous update - bloomin lovely !


----------



## twiggy2 (30 March 2016)

honestly that is just the best update-fantastic


----------



## Micropony (30 March 2016)

Fantastic results all round! Brilliant!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2016)

AML said:



			Well what a double header of a day! 

It also gives you Ted's competition name - Ted the NED - it will remind you of this very happy day.
		
Click to expand...

That is clever !

Thank you for all the kind words.  He is going to have fun on a few pleasure rides next, his rider wants to ride around the Adam Henson  ride in the Cotswolds and The Bluebell Ride.  The worrying bit is I might have to accompany him on my pocket rocket Martha.  I am so unfit and fat a 30 minute hack is the limit at the moment !

Ted's dressage will have a break now, he has mastered the intro tests, those outings have put the travelling/loading routine in and put him in the warm up environment successfully.  His education will plod on slowly and has to fit in to the Hunter showing season, his rider has a nice middleweight.  

We are thinking about finding an instructor for Ted, possibly tricky because nothing will P an instructor off more than being told what the horse will or won't cope with.  How do you tell an instructor that the common cob stood in front of them is actually an ultra sensitive, panic prone but rather talented bonkers carthorse with potential to get to at least elementary level ?  They would fall over laughing at us.


----------



## Merrymoles (30 March 2016)

Not if you find the right instructor they won't! There are some fab instructors who don't have preconceptions about what our - er - heavier brethren can achieve! They should be beating a path to your door - think of the kudos of being Ted's trainer!

Enjoy the pleasure rides - they'll help you get fit and unfat!


----------



## Roxylola (30 March 2016)

I no longer teach professionally but I would have been so excited to work with Ted.  I worked on a riding school who had a shire at one point, we brought him on to be a super stage 2 jumping horse, he could have done all sorts in a private home, had fabulous paces and was utterly convinced he was full brother to King William!


----------



## meesha (30 March 2016)

If you can, def accompany on the Adams farm ride.  Great ride, hoping to do it at least once or twice this year !


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2016)

Training has begun, hour and a half on the pocket rocket this morning, even had the energy to clean the tack.  I will be as stiff as a plank in a couple of hours.  Ted is sun bathing.


----------



## L&B (30 March 2016)

Well, I have spent the entire day reading this thread start to finish... Wow! What an incredible journey. Half makes me wish I'd documented my girlies growing up... 
The way Ted and Alice have come across through you is amazing. You should write a book. I am going to look forward to these updates from now on


----------



## Sven (30 March 2016)

Just fabulous news all round, really made my day x


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 March 2016)

L&B said:



			Well, I have spent the entire day reading this thread start to finish... Wow! What an incredible journey. Half makes me wish I'd documented my girlies growing up... 
The way Ted and Alice have come across through you is amazing. You should write a book. I am going to look forward to these updates from now on 

Click to expand...

Thank you, but I will admit a secret.  It was HH forum that kept me sane in some very dark days when I was ill, the support I have had in private messages and on this thread has been amazing.  Ted's dairies gave me something to do and documented his progress.

I have just had an equine summer wardrobe turf out, the fly sheets that Ted wore last year are now more like frilly knickers on him.  Not to worry, all fly sheets are a fiver ! and he will need two.


----------



## gothdolly (30 March 2016)

What a lovely, lovely update. Who would have guessed that the carthorse who gave you so much trouble and anxiety would come home with ribbons  I dread to think what would have happened to him if he had ended up in a market, or with a novice wanting their first youngster to break and thinking he would be a "dope on a rope"..... So p!eased for your good health news too!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 April 2016)

Update - Ted is not canal barge proof.


----------



## Stockers (1 April 2016)

No prospect as a tow horse then?

All equine-specific items are a fiver.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 April 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Update - Ted is not canal barge proof.
		
Click to expand...

OMG, canal barges are the scariest things ever :eek3:. My late saintly oh-so-reliable cob exited the warm up area at a BD comp at warp speed, scattering all in his path, when confronted by one of those stealthy gliding monsters.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 April 2016)

Look out, carthorse on the rampage.  This canter business is troublesome.













Little Alice is catching up with Ted very quickly and it was lovely to see them both working together for the very first time.













Alice is finding the work easy, but keeping the saddle in place is a problem, super glue and a crupper might be needed.  She is ready for her first walk and trot test and is loading nicely.  Tomorrow will be her first short ride in the lorry around the village with an unload and hack home.  Her beard came off today and before she appears in public she needs a leg and bikini line shave.

Where do the years go, it only seems minutes since the pair met for the first time and Alice told Ted to foxtrot oscar in no uncertain terms.  When they go to a competition together I will be one unbearable owner, I might even cry !


----------



## Red-1 (9 April 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			When they go to a competition together I will be one unbearable owner, I might even cry !
		
Click to expand...

As will a lot of HHO!


----------



## Mince Pie (9 April 2016)

sky1000 said:



			I love this thread.  Please don't stop.  I recommended it to a friend who had breast cancer and she found it so helpful.  I have just gone back to my favourite posts: your old OH visiting and the farrier fetching Ted out of the field to help the racehorse.
		
Click to expand...

Can you please quote them for me?


----------



## Regandal (10 April 2016)

Love the 'frilly knickers'!  Someone kindly gave me a Saxon rug for my old boy.  I put it on him and promptly took it off again.  It looked like a mini-skirt.  He was not impressed.


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 April 2016)

After telling Ted he cannot be a fair weather horse, after all if Carl ever wants to borrow him it would awful if it rained and Ted didn't like it !, we set off to a baby dressage competition in heavy snow this morning.  We arrived and there was not a soul in the lorry park and an empty warm up which endorsed my thoughts of being totally bonkers and why had I just not stayed in bed on such a foul morning.

It was pleasing to see Ted get on with his work despite the weather, his little face was white at one point but he took no notice.  Luckily the tests were indoors.  He managed 65% and got himself another red rosette courtesy of no one else turning up for that class.  We then took advantage of the warm up arena only having a few horses in it to have a go at cantering.  His canter is improving but he still somewhat wild so apologies to anyone in there with him.

The second test was fabulous, all bends correct and no wobbles for a 72%  second place so very chuffed with him especially as he had not been ridden this past week.  His girlfriend has her first entry in May, no doubt there will be discussions about who is better than who.  I hope they don't fall out again, they are impossible when they hate one another.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2016)

Fantastic, well done Ted!!!!!!


----------



## MargotC (16 April 2016)

I'm impressed with Ted! Being in Norway we are no strangers to snow whilst riding but there are many horses (and riders) who would not have gotten those results after a snow-filled warmup. He must be enjoying what he does.


----------



## Suechoccy (16 April 2016)

What a lovely thread! What an adorable horse!  Fantastic to read about your progress and see the photos on page 243 versus the baby photos on page 1. Hugely well done you.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (16 April 2016)

Well done Ted,  excellent work


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 April 2016)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Well done Ted,  excellent work 

Click to expand...

He needs to keep it up, his girlfriend is progressing very quickly and is entered for her first test.  She finds it all very easy and has natural balance.  He is on 12 rosettes with today's efforts so has a good lead, but she can canter and he can't so she could catch him up easily unless he masters prelims.  She is struggling with the lorry so that will hold her back for a while.

I just hope Ted remembers Alice's birthday which is soon, if he doesn't there is going to be big trouble.  I have told her not to be too optimistic because Ted is still paying fines off for all his naughty step days.


----------



## teacups (17 April 2016)

Very impressive, Ted! If you were to advertise him you could now use the words 'he's a rosette machine'... <g>...before I get jumped on by somebody, that was a joke! Both the selling and the use of the word 'machine' in an advert!

Can't believe you had snow yesterday, blimey. Well done Alice, not long now (hope weather picks up for her first test though).


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 April 2016)

well done team ted.  alice has a lot of catching up to do


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 April 2016)

Ted has cracked the canter, he produced the most lovely balanced and uphill canter circle this evening which would have been wonderful if.............

It had not been the most beautiful spring day we have seen so far and I left work early,  had he not escaped onto fresh grazing and had he not been required for  a schooling session.  He remains 'at large' and in disgrace.  Now where did I put his fieldsafe headcollar, the little toad hasn't got his rug on and it serves him right if he gets cold later.


----------



## Adopter (20 April 2016)

Oh dear, great news about the canter.  Maybe Ted will cooperate later, the nights are still cold!


----------



## Sponymum (23 April 2016)

2 days down and I have managed to read all 246 pages of this quite amazing thread! 

As others have said this really should be made into a book! I have absolutely loved reading the tales of Ted, Alice and the gang! What an incredible story! 

Also very pleased to hear that you are now well and getting back in the saddle! Long may it continue! 

I do so hope that you continue with your writing of Ted and gangs adventures. It has certainly cheered me up reading all that you have been up to and how far you have all come together! 

I hope you are all well and all the horses are behaving! They are beautiful! And you lady have done quite a smashing job with them! They are all very lucky to have found such a wonderful horsey mummy!


----------



## View (23 April 2016)

AA, is Ted the Twit still at large, or has he succumbed to the comforts of a warm stable?


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 April 2016)

Sponymum said:



			2 days down and I have managed to read all 246 pages of this quite amazing thread! 

As others have said this really should be made into a book! I have absolutely loved reading the tales of Ted, Alice and the gang! What an incredible story! 

Also very pleased to hear that you are now well and getting back in the saddle! Long may it continue! 

I do so hope that you continue with your writing of Ted and gangs adventures. It has certainly cheered me up reading all that you have been up to and how far you have all come together! 

I hope you are all well and all the horses are behaving! They are beautiful! And you lady have done quite a smashing job with them! They are all very lucky to have found such a wonderful horsey mummy!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, what lovely words, I am blushing !


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 April 2016)

View said:



			AA, is Ted the Twit still at large, or has he succumbed to the comforts of a warm stable?
		
Click to expand...

I went out this morning with a dart gun and lasso.  Cornered the little SH one T and after throttling him with the lasso and stabbing his arse with the dart gun I put handcuffs on him. Then he was roped onto a sledge and towed back to the yard.  Once in solitary confinement he was questioned about his absence.  He claims he put in for annual leave and I signed his request for two days in grassy paradise.

He totally denies he rudely pushed through a half open gate, barged the cows out of his way and disappeared at the speed of light into forbidden areas.  He was sent out for a long hack as punishment and denied any tea.

Despite all his willingness and success at the baby dressage he is just starting to slip into being a little bit stroppy.  He is five in June and a little ' I know what I am doing' even his halter manners are getting dubious, he walked in front of me today and took no notice of being told off until I got sharp with him.  I will have to watch he does not get above himself.


----------



## JenHunt (25 April 2016)

ahhhh.... gone a bit teenagerish? so have our two really, but they have no excuse (being 22....)


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 April 2016)

Teenage sleeping has taken over.

I couldn't find him this morning, the others and the cows were there but no Ted.  Then I spotted a large red hump lay in the grass in another field.  He was flat out snoring well all on his own.  I thought they lay down protected by their mates !  Not Ted he doesn't give a fig about friends, he got tired and that was it had to lie down.  At least wearing his red packamac I spotted him this time and didn't have a melt down.


----------



## teacups (26 April 2016)

Maybe he is growing again...!

ETA Loved your description of catching him and roping him to a sled before questioning - made me laugh, thank you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 April 2016)

teacups said:



			Maybe he is growing again...!

ETA Loved your description of catching him and roping him to a sled before questioning - made me laugh, thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Growing is banned !


----------



## Lanky Loll (26 April 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			I went out this morning with a dart gun and lasso.  Cornered the little SH one T and after throttling him with the lasso and stabbing his arse with the dart gun I put handcuffs on him. Then he was roped onto a sledge and towed back to the yard.  Once in solitary confinement he was questioned about his absence.  He claims he put in for annual leave and I signed his request for two days in grassy paradise.

He totally denies he rudely pushed through a half open gate, barged the cows out of his way and disappeared at the speed of light into forbidden areas.  He was sent out for a long hack as punishment and denied any tea.

Despite all his willingness and success at the baby dressage he is just starting to slip into being a little bit stroppy.  He is five in June and a little ' I know what I am doing' even his halter manners are getting dubious, he walked in front of me today and took no notice of being told off until I got sharp with him.  I will have to watch he does not get above himself.
		
Click to expand...

That turning five is a dangerous time, the Oik turned 5 at the end of March - cue lots of rude names! 
Love your Ted updates he reminds me of one of my parents shires when she was a baby - she end up at 18hh jet black, four white socks and a blaze


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 April 2016)

Lanky Loll said:



			That turning five is a dangerous time, the Oik turned 5 at the end of March - cue lots of rude names! 
Love your Ted updates he reminds me of one of my parents shires when she was a baby - she end up at 18hh jet black, four white socks and a blaze 

Click to expand...

Ted has an entire dictionary of rude names.  Facebook kindly reminded me of today 2 years ago......bless the little toad.  It does seem an age ago to be fair, and, dare I say it, he has never done anything like this again.  Kiss of death no doubt!


----------



## Adopter (26 April 2016)

Not sure who is cleverest, leaping Ted or person able to catch the moment on camera!


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 April 2016)

Impressive or what.  Ted is officially in training for the Harlem Globe Trotters team, his aim is awesome.

He lives in a large barn with a nice wood chip bed, his garden is a nice large paddock.  Plenty of room for all necessary ablutions to take place, or so you might think.  However Ted decides to test his aim and totally filled his tiny feed trug with gallons of pee.  It is not even a big trug, just a cheap small one.  How in all that space did he manage that !, I miss it when putting a scoop of chaff in it as it's so small.

He talents are endless !


----------



## Po Knee (29 April 2016)

Ha ha. I think he has scored a 10 for accuracy!


----------



## hollyandivy123 (29 April 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Impressive or what.  Ted is officially in training for the Harlem Globe Trotters team, his aim is awesome.

He lives in a large barn with a nice wood chip bed, his garden is a nice large paddock.  Plenty of room for all necessary ablutions to take place, or so you might think.  However Ted decides to test his aim and totally filled his tiny feed trug with gallons of pee.  It is not even a big trug, just a cheap small one.  How in all that space did he manage that !, I miss it when putting a scoop of chaff in it as it's so small.

He talents are endless !
		
Click to expand...

Well my old beast in a 15 acre field came in with stable stains the morning of a show, even had used a pile as a pillow! Yes he was grey


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 May 2016)

An update -  Ted has learnt to nap.

700kg of rampaging, still not fully grown, carthorse hooking off through the left rein.  Oh joy - not !

He is off to some evening dressage tomorrow, and it is outdoors, I don't hold out much hope for the judges car, it could be squished.


----------



## Adopter (4 May 2016)

He may well surprise you and show his party manners!  I am always impressed how most animals respond and try to do their best when out.  If he decides to motor I am sure his rider will be prepared, hope it gives him loads of impulsion in the right direction.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 May 2016)

If anyone happens to see a large black carthorse walking up the A38 it is Ted walking home in disgrace.  No pocket money for the chip shop and no compass.

It was a bad omen when I arrived to find his rider sunning himself in the deckchair and the horse looking over the gate.  My question of 'I thought you were going to wash his socks ?' was answered with a curt "can't catch the SH one T.  Insult was added to injury when I caught the horse easily.

Now short of time we left with an unplaited and scruffy horse who was rather hot.  It seems that Ted had not wandered away from his rider during the catching process but had bucked, galloped and squealed for half an hour.  You would have thought that was enough of a hint to throw the towel in and not go, but no we went, things can only get better.

Well no they didn't, he was tense in the warm up paddock and leaning on the hand badly, the trot was fast and furious and the rider was getting ever hotter and worried about upsetting the other competitors.  The venue was very close to the yard that Ted went to be broken at and I had asked his breakers, David and Paul to come and see us this evening.  Only David could make it and is was lovely to see Ted remember David.













The four minute test was completed in around 90 seconds flat and we had the most fabulous comment on the sheet which had us in stitches -' On a mission.'  The poor writer must have been furious to have to write 'hurried' and 'tense' so many times !  Hanging on for grim death, this picture says it all.







 It was by far the worst test he has done and he is most certainly going through a rebellious period and sure enough he napped in the warm up paddock on the way back to the lorry.  Dreading the answer, I asked David for his opinion, and my rider was in an all time low and questioning his own ability.  The horse has been making slow and steady progress throughout the winter and was established in his walk/trot tests.  He is now going backwards.

A team meeting was convened in the warm up paddock.







It did not take long for David to tell us that the horse is taking the P and vastly too big for his boots at the moment and we need to very careful not to let the baby bad habits that are just starting to come to the fore become serious issues.  The left canter is now good but the right is not and it is in right canter that he naps and hooks off left handed and he has made it back to the school gate at times.  Today he did it in trot.

So the equine project remains a project and we have to up our game.  To ensure utter misery and self doubt the horse then produced a decent canter right and did not nap for David.


----------



## Adopter (6 May 2016)

So now you know he can do canter!  He looks so handsome, am sure you will get through this  stage, like all teenagers he is testing the boundaries!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 May 2016)

What a brat lol...but still a real beauty xx


----------



## sasquatch (6 May 2016)

I wouldn't get too down about Ted's current behaviour AA - I knew another teenager cob (albeit not as worrying to have running at you at 500mph) who also struggled with his right canter lead and would buck and nap and do all sorts to get out of it. You have done a fantastic job with him, and I have enjoyed reading this thread so much!

I can remember one lesson where instructor told me he had been refusing to pick it up for her or his owners, had decided canter was not for him was being a very bad boy and they had had to take away his iPhone and his playstation. 
Last update I had on him, he still had a few minor issues on his right lead, but doing his A Levels had made him mature a little bit and now he is preparing for university as the nice, level headed young man he was before he hit the Kevin years. 

Hopefully Ted is just having Kevin years as well, and once he has done his GCSE's and A Levels he might have matured a bit more. In the mean time, I think the threat of removing his playstation and iPhone may be a good one to use, and keep an eye for any dodgy piercings and tattoos if he decides he's going to go through a rebellious phase! I'm not sure a mohawk and ripped clothes would suit such a handsome young man.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			So the equine project remains a project and we have to up our game.  To ensure utter misery and self doubt the horse then produced a decent canter right and did not nap for David.






Click to expand...

Naughty Ted, don't you just hate it when they do that, what a monkey! Fab pic, once all that talent is harnessed, he will be a force to reckon with. 

It was never likely to go completely smoothly ever after with Ted, was it, but hopefully he will be back on track soon.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 May 2016)

Harnessed to a barge perhaps ?, plough in deep mud would slow the begger down !

Just done the yard, Ted was chasing pheasants.  Just how long do they stay teenagers ?


----------



## Lanky Loll (6 May 2016)

Brat! The oik's recent good behaviour was preceded by some truly horrible bratty behaviour where I resorted to asking a stronger jockey than me on board to put him back in his box, since it was pointed out to him that being a git just resorts in him having to work 10x harder and for longer until he behaves (even if it does take 2 of us to work him through it) we've had a spell of angelic... which I'm sure I've now jinxed  
Joys of young horses


----------



## Stockers (6 May 2016)

If my orange bog pony is anything to go by, we got through the Kevins by 8.  Year 7 was testing, to say the least. Ted looks brilliant.  Looking on the bright side I think it is a Good Thing he is taking he P and being a big-head - at least he is not chucking this stuff at you out of fear/insecurity - that is a good reflection on his upbringing.


----------



## Luci07 (6 May 2016)

Hate the Kevins stage. Its as if someone has swapped horses (normally overnight) and they go from fun to monster pain in the derriere in a flash. Sure you will get through it!


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 May 2016)

I am sure all his tribulations will fade in time.  He is off for fun on Sunday, Wichenford Blue Bell Ride.


----------



## Red-1 (6 May 2016)

Ho Ho for Ted, even though you may not feel the Ho Ho. 

If you remember the gorgeous Edward from another thread, he was a tank when he came. In fact, when I went to try him he tanked the owner over 2 lanes of dual carriageway, making us stop traffic! He had also done that to another person who came to try him.

He was bought as I liked him (Ho Ho), and we were lucky enough to have some lessons with Jane Bartle-Wilson. I don't know if you know their set-up, but the Olympic sized outdoor dressage arena is open plan, and that first lesson I had all on keeping Edward in the arena at trot! In fact, I recollect if I did not strong arm him he made it out of the arena at walk even!

It took a while, but he came round, and ended up a FAB exam horse for new students and more advanced riders, he had all the moves dressage to half pass, although he was not much of a jumper. 

After Edward was Harry, he was a bit smaller at 16.3hh, but if anything even heavier than Eddie. When he came he would go straight, and walk straight into the fence! He went to another dressage trainer with me, and she got on, and trotted, also in a open plan arena, and he promptly took the posh rider out of the arena and across the driveway, right into the straw shed!

He too made a great school horse, was an exam horse, but only for the more basic riders (his feet really were too big!). 

I won't bore you with photos, but for the heavies I really do think it is a stage they go through. With both, at times I doubted they would make it, and they both became pleasures to ride.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 May 2016)

Has anybody got the Micky Junk's phone number, Ted has decided on a career change from dressage fairy  to event horse.  Have the entries closed for Rio yet, he will be gutted if they have.

He has been on his first pleasure ride today, he got terribly excited when his tack was upgraded and he wore his first martingale and was convinced his rider was starting the stopwatch in the start box.  Please don't tell him the rider was merely calculating how many hours of pain he was about to endure.







Ted embarked on the annual Bluebell Ride and I settled down to have some peace and quiet in the lorry with the last three Nag and Dog magazines that I have not had time to read.







Ted The Intrepid,  did not put a foot wrong, leaping into muddy ditches and splashing his way through them and jumped some little logs.  Apparently he did go a little faster than required a few times, but did stay in a straight line which is always helpful.  That Vicarage V will be a mere trotting pole for Ted and as for the lake, just a paddling pool.

He is out in the field now telling Alice, for the umpteenth time, how brave he was and how much fun he had.  I remain bemused that his rider even contemplated letting the furry fool become airborne.  There must have been scotch in that cup of coffee he had before getting on board.


----------



## be positive (8 May 2016)

You cannot let such obvious talent represent the Germans at Rio, I would be phoning Oli or William to give them first refusal, Oli needs a careful jumper for the final phase but I am sure there will be others waiting in line for the opportunity to take him on, Carl will be so disappointed that he is now aiming for an eventing career.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 May 2016)

be positive said:



			You cannot let such obvious talent represent the Germans at Rio, I would be phoning Oli or William to give them first refusal, Oli needs a careful jumper for the final phase but I am sure there will be others waiting in line for the opportunity to take him on, Carl will be so disappointed that he is now aiming for an eventing career.
		
Click to expand...

This is true, plus his language skills are limited, mainly to four letter words.  He will need an agent to arrange his diary and commitments.


----------



## Hetsmum (8 May 2016)

Maybe if he joins forces with Hovis they can win William Fox in the Hole over?  Or Ben Hobday's current horse is part Clydesdale I think?  Maybe he can go a bit shire next time?  I bet he had a fab time today.  Dressage's loss will be Eventing's gain...........


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 May 2016)

Ted has changed his mind about being an event horse, despite his log jumping and bog wading skills.

He persuaded Alice to google BE and fainted when he found out that being an event horse means 3 consecutive days work at a competition.  Now Ted considers 3 days work a fortnight excessive so eventing is a non starter.  He also considers staying away from home outrageous, Ted in a tent is out of the question.

He was very tired yesterday after his fun ride efforts and got Alice to ring in sick for him.  I think he is unemployable and will be on child benefit for ever.


----------



## Adopter (10 May 2016)

All teenagers need days in bed to recover from days out, especially if they have enjoyed themselves.  Teenagers usually do grow up into adults, so maybe Ted will one day be grown up, but it could be 2 or 3 years away!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 May 2016)

All is quiet on the Ted front at the moment.  He is on his holidays due to being conformationally challenged.  We have researched industrial sized cruppers but no joy. so he is the field until the front end catches up.  His girlfriend did suggest we hire him out to Alton Towers as a ski slope ride, he was very upset and now has an image complex.

With Ted out of the way and much to Alice's horror she has found herself the centre of attention.  She has been very much on the back burner and being mainly ID she has been a slow growing young horse and having no temperament or manners issues she just got ignored.  She turned 5 last week and has been hacking about and we took her for a couple of horsebox trips.  I have sent an entry off for a W/T test on Tuesday.  We tidied her up this morning and realised that the sweet and mild little filly has turned into a bit of a stunner and is the mirror image of her sire Amorous Archie.

I expect she will find her first outing difficult but she has to start somewhere.  Ted needs to watch his step, with her looks a more handsome boyfriend will easily be found.


----------



## lawa (22 May 2016)

Wow she is stunning!


We need to meet up for that coffee!


----------



## Adopter (22 May 2016)

It is fab how they suddenly change and mature, Alice you are a super looking girl, lovely colour as well.  How big is she now, our IDs have gone on growing  well past five!


----------



## View (22 May 2016)

Oh she is a stunner.

I fear that Ted will take it very hard when she is being chased by handsome princes.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 May 2016)

Adopter said:



			It is fab how they suddenly change and mature, Alice you are a super looking girl, lovely colour as well.  How big is she now, our IDs have gone on growing  well past five!
		
Click to expand...

She is only 15.1.  wish she was 17.2 !


----------



## Red-1 (22 May 2016)

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 May 2016)

oooh, 15.1 is just right for me!!!!!!!  she is gawguss!!!!


----------



## be positive (22 May 2016)

Alice is looking fabulous, much more my cup of tea than Ted, who is too big in every way, although a ski slope could make dismounting easy.


----------



## Gazen (22 May 2016)

splashgirl45 said:



			oooh, 15.1 is just right for me!!!!!!!  she is gawguss!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, but I already have a 15.1 IDx.  I could not ask for a better horse.  Although the braking system in a dressage test needs work.


----------



## Chloeap (23 May 2016)

Is Alice entered for some dressage this week or is there another AA around..? I was just checking my times and just spotted an AA on the list!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (23 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			All is quiet on the Ted front at the moment.  He is on his holidays due to being conformationally challenged.  We have researched industrial sized cruppers but no joy. so he is the field until the front end catches up.  His girlfriend did suggest we hire him out to Alton Towers as a ski slope ride, he was very upset and now has an image complex.

With Ted out of the way and much to Alice's horror she has found herself the centre of attention.  She has been very much on the back burner and being mainly ID she has been a slow growing young horse and having no temperament or manners issues she just got ignored.  She turned 5 last week and has been hacking about and we took her for a couple of horsebox trips.  I have sent an entry off for a W/T test on Tuesday.  We tidied her up this morning and realised that the sweet and mild little filly has turned into a bit of a stunner and is the mirror image of her sire Amorous Archie.

I expect she will find her first outing difficult but she has to start somewhere.  Ted needs to watch his step, with her looks a more handsome boyfriend will easily be found.






Click to expand...

Apart from the white she is the spitting image of my friends archie baby. Well hr has just turned eight &#9786;


----------



## Dougal9 (23 May 2016)

AdorableAlice please please write a book - your thread makes fantastic reading and the way you write brings everything to life.  It would be a best seller I'm sure


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 May 2016)

Chloeap said:



			Is Alice entered for some dressage this week or is there another AA around..? I was just checking my times and just spotted an AA on the list!
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to seeing you tomorrow evening.


----------



## Chloeap (23 May 2016)

Fab! I'm the one on the naughty big dark bay just before you!


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 May 2016)

Chloeap said:



			Fab! I'm the one on the naughty big dark bay just before you!
		
Click to expand...

Just looked on website, the dressage is indoors main arena and clear round SJ on the outdoor.  Alice will wet her knickers she has never been indoors.  I thought it would be on the outdoor surface.


----------



## Chloeap (23 May 2016)

Yes think mine might be the same! It's only his 3rd show and the other 2 have been jumping which he loves, not so keen on dressage and has never been indoors or seen the white boards before so could be quite fun... My horse is the one with the ridiculously stupid/long name (I did not name him!) haha


----------



## ElleSkywalker (23 May 2016)

Well she best not wear any then. Just big girl brave pants


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Well she best not wear any then. Just big girl brave pants 

Click to expand...

Ted hid them, well I think he wore them to be honest.  Alice wears frilly knickers, she is a nice girl.  I have a feeling it is all going to go horribly wrong tomorrow.  I thought it was just a tiny evening dressage show, no idea there was show jumping going on.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (23 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted hid them, well I think he wore them to be honest.  Alice wears frilly knickers, she is a nice girl.  I have a feeling it is all going to go horribly wrong tomorrow.  I thought it was just a tiny evening dressage show, no idea there was show jumping going on.
		
Click to expand...

Nah she will channel her wonderful daddy and be an angel  if she looks like she's going to be naughty tell her no clubbing for a year and Internet privileges revoked!


----------



## Lexi_ (24 May 2016)

Hope everything went well tonight! Does Ted have competition on his hands now that Alice has taken to dressage?


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 May 2016)

I am painfully proud of my little homebred girl.  She found her big girl brave pants in some order today.

Just the second time away from home she didn't travel well and was boiling hot after the 40 minute trip.  Hopefully she will grow out of getting hot on the lorry.  We purposely arrived well before anyone else to let her have a look around.  She was tense but not at all silly.













My wonderful friend rode her so tactfully and the little filly tried her heart out to be good.  She was quite overawed but kept the lid on and did her best.  She liked doing a little work then being allowed to stand and watch before doing more.

The test was wobbly but she kept going and managed 63%, possibly generous marking but there were a few good steps.












Her whole attitude was great, as long as she is given time to look and absorb she seems to remain calm and willing which is lovely compared to Ted's forever suspiciousness.  They are total opposites to be fair to both of them.  Ted is scared of his own shadow yet travels really well.

Aside from the fact that I am not fit enough to ride her myself, it is lovely to have chosen her sire, watched her being born, being totally responsible for raising her, breaking her and getting her to her first competition.  She is no world beater but I am so proud of her.

She was absolutely knackered when she got home after sweating badly in the lorry again.  Ted's ego remains intact, he won first time out and Alice didn't, but she will eclipse him in due course.


----------



## be positive (24 May 2016)

You should be proud of her, she is an absolute credit to you and looks wonderful.


----------



## McFluff (24 May 2016)

A www, she got a frilly. Well done Alice (and her humans). She's lovely, my type of horse


----------



## gothdolly (24 May 2016)

That is brilliant! Well done Alice!


----------



## Regandal (24 May 2016)

She's a cracker!  Pretty girl.


----------



## Chloeap (24 May 2016)

Glad to hear your evening went well! Think I saw you as I arrived. 
Mine was in idiot mode and wouldn't load so missed my intro  but they let me do it HC later, and I came 2nd in the prelim! Then had a fab clear round at 95cm so very pleased with my boy! He's definitely better at jumping, his dressage tests were so wobbly. But they are his first!
Had been practicing loading a lot and he'd been brilliant but was an absolute tit tonight!


----------



## Adopter (24 May 2016)

Well done Alice, a great start.  So much to take in and what a sensible girl to stand and look and learn.  You never know how they will take to travelling, but hopefully as she goes out more and enjoys herself, she will relax.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 May 2016)

Chloeap said:



			Glad to hear your evening went well! Think I saw you as I arrived. 
Mine was in idiot mode and wouldn't load so missed my intro  but they let me do it HC later, and I came 2nd in the prelim! Then had a fab clear round at 95cm so very pleased with my boy! He's definitely better at jumping, his dressage tests were so wobbly. But they are his first!
Had been practicing loading a lot and he'd been brilliant but was an absolute tit tonight!
		
Click to expand...

I was looking for you, there was a huge bay warmblood horse in the warm up but I wasn't you then !  Pleased you had a nice evening and no doubt we will both be at Solihull again, I plan to do the summer series with Alice it seems a nice set up for a young horse.


----------



## Chloeap (24 May 2016)

Probably not, he is 16.1 so not too huge - he's dark bay with 2 white socks and a little white star. Yes it was lovely - nice, relaxed and friendly. Just what mine needs! i think I will go again (once I have him loading better). We need to do more dressage, I want to event him as he is a great jumper but he is quite green, especially when out! Might have to do some of the weekend ones though as it was quite a rush after work!


----------



## Leo Walker (24 May 2016)

I just read a lovely post by her sires owner on Facebook. Seems that she is justifiably as proud as you are


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 May 2016)

well done alice, ted had better pull his socks up...


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 May 2016)

splashgirl45 said:



			well done alice, ted had better pull his socks up...
		
Click to expand...

It would appear that Ted and the Barge Mare will be doing all the work as Alice has made it very clear that she does not approve of work and her foray into the world of competition is short lived.

She had a bath after her evening out at Solihull and was turned out to tell Ted and Dim Tim about her adventures.  On Wednesday morning she did not come over when I called them for their early check.  She looked up, turned round and totally ignored me leaving the boys to come over.  I walked over to her fearing the worst and she gave me a filthy look before trotting off away from me.  She has kept this behaviour up ever since and seeing as she has a mac on she must be rather warm !

Ted has told me he overheard Alice talking to ACAS about the EU working hours directive and she has instructed a no win no fee solicitor who is preparing a zero hours contract.  There is no doubt she wants to remain a lady that lunches.  I wouldn't call her totally characterless but she has never shown any really strong attitude or habits, she was born polite and friendly, so this display of displeasure is rather funny and the start of her real character coming through i would think.

I will dig out Ted's lasso and corner her later, we have to have a chat.


----------



## Adopter (27 May 2016)

Sounds like an interesting time, lasso and a chat!  Mares are so good at letting you know what they think.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 May 2016)

ted has probably told her he won when he did his  arena dancing and alice is now sulking as you should have arranged for her to win as well,  so she is giving you the cold shoulder.  lasso needed !!!!!!


----------



## teacups (8 June 2016)

That is so funny - she obviously didn't thoroughly enjoy herself, or perhaps it's all the bathing. Teenagers can be funny about bathing, human ones anyway! Hope you caught her, eventually, without too much grief.

Loved the photos of her outing, and well done Alice plus team!

Anything planned on the agenda for her, Ted, Martha and/or you?


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 June 2016)

teacups said:



			That is so funny - she obviously didn't thoroughly enjoy herself, or perhaps it's all the bathing. Teenagers can be funny about bathing, human ones anyway! Hope you caught her, eventually, without too much grief.

Loved the photos of her outing, and well done Alice plus team!

Anything planned on the agenda for her, Ted, Martha and/or you?
		
Click to expand...

Well, the best bit on the agenda came yesterday with the result of my three year post diagnosis appointment at the hospital.  No evidence of disease, I am a NED !

Moving on to the other Ned's, Ted is being idle and growing sideways.  His rider is busy with his own horse and we are off the Counties next weekend.  Ted did go to Lincomb pleasure ride and was a good boy.  Alice is entered for Intro C on the 21st June, which will be her second outing.

We did have an away day at a local show with Martha, who I polished and preened into a wannabee cob.  She has never been to a show so we gave her a pep talk before we left.  She promised not to pick up and throw any small children or ponies even if they were in easy reach, she also had to promise not to stop and snack with the judge on board.  She loved every minute of the day and was mildly bemused at the fancy dress class.

She went nicely for what she is and managed 2nd after giving the judge a lovely ride.  I was vetoed on the lets go home vote and persuaded to stay for the championship.  With another 4 ridden classes before the championship we had lots of time to get rid of and my lovely young helper decided she fancied a go in the clear round jumping.  Now Martha might consider jumping a log or ditch out hunting but that is your lot so a course of coloured cross poles was very likely to end in disappointment.  Little helper is 16 but only 6 stone wringing wet, Martha although not tall is extremely powerful and strongly built and has a 'sense of humour', not necessarily the sort of humour that makes me laugh !

We took the curb chain off and the curb rein, not exactly pony club I know, paid our £2, threw young helper on and roughly pointed Martha in the right direction.  To my astonishment Martha set sail and jumped the lot, young helper loved every minute of it and the first words were 'can I have another go'.  I was confident that Martha's answer to that would be a hasty retreat to the lorry park, but no, she jumped round again.  Her reward was hacking with young helper to the icecream van.  A cider lolly was demolished.

A quick tidy up and the double bride reassembled she headed into the championship and was unplaced as expected, but she did produce a good gallop with a flourish of her tail and a crafty baby glide, the judge missed that bit.  It was a lovely fun day, even though it took me an hour to put tiny plaits on her crest to make her look hogged.


----------



## Sven (9 June 2016)

This thread always makes my day x


----------



## OldNag (9 June 2016)

AA fab news about your NEDness!! 
And a cracking report. Go Martha!


----------



## Clannad48 (9 June 2016)

Yay, really good news about your NED  
I am so jealous about your horses, they are all lovely


----------



## sky1000 (9 June 2016)

I have followed this thread from the beginning and I couldn't be more pleased about the NED.  I love the 3 Counties -
 which is Ted entering?


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 June 2016)

sky1000 said:



			I have followed this thread from the beginning and I couldn't be more pleased about the NED.  I love the 3 Counties -
 which is Ted entering?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt Ted will ever grace a County show, unless they have a furry fool class !  Ted's rider has his own horse, The Ginger Ninger, a middleweight hunter.  This horse takes a lot of getting fit which is why Ted The Twit is redundant at the moment.  He is not safe enough for me to ride yet so he is dossing in the field whilst The Ginger Ninger is getting all the attention.


----------



## Nicnac (9 June 2016)

Yey for the NEDs and neds. Great news all round


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 June 2016)

Oh dear, Ted is sulking.  Alice has seen the comments on here about Ted going to the Counties and has told him the only use he would have is hauling the muck cart.  He has called her a Fat Bird again and there is a terrible row going on that has woken the neighbours.  If they wake the old horse up there will be trouble.


----------



## Adopter (10 June 2016)

I hope the teenagers calmed down and everyone gets some sleep. Great news on your NED,.


----------



## rara007 (10 June 2016)

A driving backstrap and crupper, I'd guess about cob size, would work as a crupper for a horse


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 June 2016)

well done Martha and great news for you!!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 June 2016)

Darling husband, please go and mend a broken rail, which field ? do you really need to ask ?  So off he goes to Ted and Dim Tim's paddock armed with his tool box.  I get on with the jobs and the phone bleeps a message.

'There are two broken rails, the horses are being a pain and the football is starting so I want to go home and Tim has got my saw.'

Deciding that I did not want an argument at the beginning of the weekend I went over to help. Sure enough Dim Tim has the wooden handle of the saw in his mouth and is waving the blade at Ted.  Que me screeching at the husband, WTF is going on, can't you see what Tim is doing followed by some more rude comments about keeping tools away from the horses. Well that was a mistake, my brain rarely kicks in before my mouth !

The end result was Tim clearing off still hanging onto the saw which is now pointing towards his knees and the husband muttering 'do your own fencing'.  Happy days at AA Towers this evening.


----------



## Adopter (10 June 2016)

That made me laugh AA, hope you had some emergency baling twine on you to effect a temporary  repair, and Tim has found a better toy!


----------



## chaps89 (10 June 2016)

I seem to remember, many pages ago, a similar story about Ted and a hammer I believe it was. So maybe Mr AA didn't learn his lesson!  I hope you and Tim are now forgiven (may we please have a photo of Tim sometime, I feel I've only ever seen his head!)
Fab news about your results too


----------



## Greybird (10 June 2016)

Oh dear
Stiff drinks needed all round, (human not horses)
Congrats on the NED.
Do you think the boys would like one of those huge plastic? or are they rubber? balls to play with. I can just see them charging about after one.


----------



## Sven (20 June 2016)

Having a bad day, I am in need of a Ted fix &#128530;


----------



## View (20 June 2016)

How did I manage to miss these updates?

Fantastic news on the NED.

And oh dear, Dim Tim learning from Ted the Twit - sorry, but it did cheer me up while I am on sofa detention.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (22 June 2016)

Happy Birthday Ted...hope I'm not mistaken but isn't today Ted's 5th birthday?


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2016)

zzClaire said:



			Happy Birthday Ted...hope I'm not mistaken but isn't today Ted's 5th birthday?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, what a memory you have !  yes it is his birthday and he has just had his party.


----------



## Adopter (22 June 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Blimey, what a memory you have !  yes it is his birthday and he has just had his party.
		
Click to expand...

Was Alice nice to him?  Hope your herd enjoyed lots of fun and games and a big party tea.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 June 2016)

Adopter said:



			Was Alice nice to him?  Hope your herd enjoyed lots of fun and games and a big party tea.
		
Click to expand...

No she wasn't invited, she was busy doing her second dressage outing - badly.  Ted had a boys only party.

Alice had the grumps as can be seen !  She was ok when stood still. The horse flies were unbelievable, I am considering forgetting competing until they clear off.


----------



## meesha (23 June 2016)

Glad Ted had a nice party, poor Alice, the horseflies yesterday were the worst I have ever seen , killed at least 15 on Baggins, he was fly sprayed but they still landed on any little bit I had missed.   We have a jumping lesson on grass this morning just hoping I will be early enough to miss them.

Love your reports, well done for getting both out and about - I need to make more if an effort with the baggage (as I call him) he has regular lessons and boxes up alot but we have yet to compete as it's really not my thing at all !


----------



## Gazen (23 June 2016)

The flies are horrendous.  I compete in fly veil, nose net, several litres of spray fly repellent and repellent cream on the face.  Then I was bitten on my ear which looked like a cabbage for several days!


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 July 2016)

It is a big day in Tedland today, he is over his birthday hangover and subject to finding a girth to go round his tub he is to be ridden.  The diary is telling us he has had a month off.  Hopefully he will be civilised and remember all his lessons.  I caught him this morning easily which surprised me, his bulk surprised me even more, he was really quite lean in early May but a month off and he is looking like a ready for market bullock.

Now it is hard to say which direction he will go in if it all goes wrong, so should anyone find him please pop him in a large jiffy bag and return him to me, he will need a sandwich and a bottle of pop to travel with, I will refund postage costs.

My lovely barge horse mare managed to get a rosette last weekend at our local show, she wasn't entirely impressed and the judge was lucky to keep his fingers when he gave her the prize of 12 whole pounds ! she has actually got some income, that is two whole bags of nuts which will last her ages.

A picture of grumbleweed for you.


----------



## Adopter (1 July 2016)

Look forward to the report on how many lessons are remembered.  The Mare looks so smart, lovely gloss and pristine white, no easy task!


----------



## Annagain (1 July 2016)

Go Martha! Hope Ted's first day back at school goes well.


----------



## JenHunt (1 July 2016)

well done Martha! such a smart looking little horse! 

hoping Ted's return to school isn't too horrid for him, and that he remembers all last term's work.


----------



## View (1 July 2016)

Wow, doesn't Martha look fantastic!

I hope Ted's uniform still fits and that he can actually concentrate in lessons - but if he does do a runner and turn up here, is he allowed fizzy pop?  Fizzy pop used to send my youngster completely loopy.


----------



## Greybird (1 July 2016)

Well done, Magnificent Martha.  You must be really enjoying this Summer AA. 
Best of luck with the revision, Ted.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 July 2016)

View said:



			Wow, doesn't Martha look fantastic!

I hope Ted's uniform still fits and that he can actually concentrate in lessons - but if he does do a runner and turn up here, is he allowed fizzy pop?  Fizzy pop used to send my youngster completely loopy.
		
Click to expand...

He did his own Fizzy Pop when he felt the weight in the saddle apparently.  He had been girthed gradually and led around but did have a hump so his rider got off and did some more walking and turning before getting back on without any further issues.  Then he hacked out with Marvellous Martha and passed lots of lorries and other scary things without a problem.  A cyclist skimmed his backside and make him jump but that was it.  What is wrong with bike riders, they never stop amazing me with their unhinged stupidity around horses.

The reality of the babies not being babies anymore and needing to be in work, plus the cob and my riders own show hunter is hitting home now, we don't have time to keep them all going unless I retire, but if I do that I won't have the funds to keep them anyway.  Rock and hard place situation.  More planning is needed, a spread sheet, now that is an awesome idea, Ted would like to be on a spreadsheet.  Maybe a horse walker ? the carnage Martha could cause on a walker would be epic.

Alice announced she is unhappy at her work life balance and wants a restructure with a revised contract.  She is finding working most days very trying and her make up bag is being thrown on a regular basis at the moment.  She now has her own box of Stroppy Mare and a trip to a therapist booked.  They are so different, Ted loves to work, loves being with people and adores hacking.  Alice cannot see the point of anything that requires any effort.  I hope she grows out of it soon and puts her face straight, she pouts so badly she will trip over her bottom lip soon.

Common sense tells me to find homes for them, but my heart says no, time to buy a lottery ticket then.


----------



## Sven (1 July 2016)

Write the book, income problems solved


----------



## Beausmate (2 July 2016)

Sven said:



			Write the book, income problems solved 

Click to expand...

Confessions of a Calamitous Carthorse?


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 July 2016)

Beausmate said:



			Confessions of a Calamitous Carthorse?
		
Click to expand...

That is clever.  Maybe I need to think about it.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (2 July 2016)

the difference between Martha and Ted, sorry to state the obvious a boy girl thing. Martha has just realised that being waited on hand and foot has stopped and she is expected to do the  hoovering and washing up....................which is not fair in a teenage sulky way. whilst Ted is possibly not thinking that much at all.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 July 2016)




----------



## jojo5 (3 July 2016)

Definitely the book!!! You already have a confirmed readership!!!!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (3 July 2016)

You have already written the book in this blog...all you need is an editor and a publisher (maybe an illustrator) and please add me to the long list of people who would happily buy a copy.

Would Ted be available to 'sign' a few special copies?


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 July 2016)

zzClaire said:



			You have already written the book in this blog...all you need is an editor and a publisher (maybe an illustrator) and please add me to the long list of people who would happily buy a copy.

Would Ted be available to 'sign' a few special copies?
		
Click to expand...

He would be delighted to sign copies, he always wipes his nose on his or my sleeve, so autograph's will be no problem.  He is in deep trouble again.  He has managed to move a steel self filling water trough, big one and full, away from the wall in the barn.  God knows how he did it and am I relieved he did not rip the plumbing out of the wall.  Our neighbours would have been flooded if the pipework had gone.

Alice is mightily relieved to find out that next Saturday's show has just been cancelled due to standing grass.  She was due to have her first small hunter class at a tiny show before going to the West Midlands Irish Draught Show on the 17th.  Not sure she will be ready, a decision will be made nearer the time.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 July 2016)

All very excited at the home of Ted and Alice this afternoon.

Alice is having her very first pair of Jimmy Choo Choo's fitted at 3.30.  Ted is to watch and give her support.  He has decided he does not mind watching Alice being set on fire, however he has no wish to be set on fire himself, after all his feathers would be in the way and feathers on fire is not a good look.

Not sure what to expect, no doubt someone will faint.  Smelling salts ready for Alice, fire hydrant for Ted.  Valium and sweet tea for the poor farrier.


----------



## lawa (4 July 2016)

I would take a bottle of Brandy for you and farrier!


----------



## teacups (4 July 2016)

Blimey, he moved a full steel tank. Maybe he thought there'd be pocketmoney at the back of it, in a fallen-down-the-cracks-of-the-sofa kind of way.

Hope he doesn't think the farrier has any in his van! <g>


----------



## View (4 July 2016)

Ted was only moving the water to make it more accessible in case of his feathers being set alight.

Hope you and the farrier are in one piece, with nerves not too frayed.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 July 2016)

Update.  If you can get the lasso around his neck you can have him.  Ruddy great furry lump of tough pie filling.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## View (8 July 2016)

Oh dear.  Not even vaguely tempted by food, I take it?


----------



## Adopter (8 July 2016)

Hope you have a strong lasso, or weather turns warmer and grass stops growing!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 July 2016)

Darted him, lasso not needed.  He has had a severe talking to and I am very annoyed that he chewed gum and farted throughout his team building talk.  I have a feeling that his fifth year is going to be troublesome.

On Tuesday he stood at Alice's side whilst she had her Jimmy Choo Choo's fitted and took not one bit of notice.  Alice had to accept her boyfriend is not gallant and will not rescue her if she is in trouble.  Alice was impeccably behaved throughout her first experience of being shod and I was so proud of her.  The smoke did not bother her or Ted and the farrier, a new one for me, commented that he wished everyone taught their young horses to be so well mannered.  I was chuffed with that.  The new farrier met Ted and told me he likes big horses.  I bet that will change if Ted sits on him.

With Ted now contained in a small paddock and wearing a headcollar work has recommenced and the so far elusive right canter is making an appearance.  He is maturing into a horse of two halves, the front end is massive but the back end is weak.  He is massively intelligent and very forward going.  I just hope his rider wants to keep going through the problems.


----------



## View (9 July 2016)

I take it that Ted has been told to see teacher after class?


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 July 2016)

View said:



			I take it that Ted has been told to see teacher after class?
		
Click to expand...

His rider is a retired teacher and he has endless patience plus the ability to find many ways of asking questions until he gets the right answer, which is just as well because Ted has found the No, Make Me and Shall Not response recently.

His rider tells me to keep smiling it will all come right in the end.  Ted has his own agenda and has started perfecting his napping skills.  Teenagers !

Alice has left the ground and is taunting Ted telling him he is far too fat and furry to ever be able to fly through the air like she can.  Well make that a blurred trippy lurch.  She isn't nice enough to be a flat show horse so workers will be on the agenda in future.


----------



## Adopter (9 July 2016)

Great update, nothing like teenage years to keep you guessing.


----------



## Auslander (9 July 2016)

AdorableAlice said:








Click to expand...

I love this pic. He looks rather like Alf here - apart from the feathers!


----------



## View (10 July 2016)

Oh it does sound as though Ted is being a stroppy teenager, and that his rider has enough tools in his kit to deal with Ted, without having to resort to detention and punishment exercises.

Love Alice learning to fly.

I have re-read this thread from the start while I am currently on sofa detention (fortunately the hours of that are now reducing), and what still shines through is your absolute determination to do right by your horses.  They are a very lucky herd, even if they don't always remember it.

It's been one heck of a journey, for you as well as them.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 July 2016)

View said:



			Oh it does sound as though Ted is being a stroppy teenager, and that his rider has enough tools in his kit to deal with Ted, without having to resort to detention and punishment exercises.

Love Alice learning to fly.

I have re-read this thread from the start while I am currently on sofa detention (fortunately the hours of that are now reducing), and what still shines through is your absolute determination to do right by your horses.  They are a very lucky herd, even if they don't always remember it.

It's been one heck of a journey, for you as well as them.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, you are very kind.  Sofa detention in mid summer is rotten, I went through all my rubbish from May onwards and there is something very wrong with being unable to enjoy pleasant summer days.  I hope you continue to improve quickly.

Ted has had a moment today involving a hissing, spitting and whirling yellow snake.  I am sure I tucked the hose pipe securely into the fence whilst I left it to fill Ted's trough, apparently not and it was doing a very good impression of a cross rattle snake when I checked it.  Ted was dancing and dodging the impromptu shower with a look of horror on his face.  All part of the training I told him as I tried to retrieve it and got a soaking myself.

I do try to do right by my horses and I fear my wonderful big horse is edging nearer to the end, his LV is back and the battle is a big one.  I just can't lose him it will destroy me.  Why do we love horses so much.


----------



## Puddleduck (10 July 2016)

AA your old boy is the Cushings sufferer if I remember right?

Have you had his bloods checked recently? He might need a slight adjustment to his meds to help his body manage the LV.


----------



## sasquatch (10 July 2016)

AA, what happened to Ted the eventer? or is Alice now Mr Fox-Pitt's new prospect?

I hope that the old horse is feeling better and more comfortable soon, sending healing vibes for you both.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 July 2016)

Puddleduck said:



			AA your old boy is the Cushings sufferer if I remember right?

Have you had his bloods checked recently? He might need a slight adjustment to his meds to help his body manage the LV.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he is a Cushings sufferer.  Stable at the moment on the bloods.  Karidox is helping him at the moment and he is reasonably comfortable.  Ironically my facebook page just put a year memory picture up.







We are in exactly the same place 12 months on.  I had it completely controlled until a month ago.  He is back in his tea towel curtains again.  I have just told my husband I can't leave the horse for our annual 7 days away at the end of August, that has gone down like a lead balloon to say the least.

To add insult to injury Little Alice has a nasty cold and won't be able to go to the West Midlands ID Show.  All her work has been geared towards getting there and I had looked forward to it.  She is on antibiotics too.  My morning and evening stables is more like a hospital drug round.  She was spot on ready and looks a picture.  The old lad had a runny nose for a couple of days and so did Ted.  I can only assume I have brought a bug in from one the shows that either the youngsters have been to or the maxi cob.  We have been out and about quite a lot over the last 8 weeks and I am very careful, but evidently not careful enough.

Happy days at team AA, a peed off hubby and two sick horses, pass the gin.


----------



## JenHunt (18 July 2016)

Hope Alice's cold is on its way out now, and that the old boy is improving.... 

I think sometimes it doesn't matter how careful you are - if they're going to get it there's not much one can do! We're really struggling with flies this year, and Ron (who is always itchy at the best of times) has got a number of scrapes on his cannon bones and fetlocks from kicking himself accidentally and scratching on things he shouldn't.... I feed him an anti-itch supplement, and plaster him in Deet spray and gel and religiously cover the various scrapes with antiseptic to keep the flies off, but it seems like a losing battle at the moment. It says something about how unhappy he is that he hasn't once removed his fly mask, and has only removed one surcingle from his fly rug this year!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 July 2016)

Ten weeks have passed since the furry eejit has been seen in public and ten weeks of sick horses and plenty of frustration.  

I will apologise now if any of you are at Swallowfields baby dressage tomorrow, Ted is entered and gawd only knows what he will be like.  He has grown yet again, is full of Kevin itis, has awful wind and is very likely to embarrass us.  I will report back if we survive.


----------



## Sammy1983 (30 July 2016)

AA I think I may have seen the wonderful Ted hacking this week with his rider, well it was definitely his rider and a very large black pony with white socks lol would he have been hacking near Upper Bentley? Or has your rider been fraternising with other big hairy ponies?


----------



## Hilary'smum (30 July 2016)

Oh how I would love to see Ted compete tomorrow . Best of luck Ted although am sure you will be perfect


----------



## teacups (1 August 2016)

Tried to post this yesterday. but the forum was down (for posting at least) so here goes again:

I have been sending good luck vibes! How did he get on? Hopefully he surprised you, in a good way preferably.

Hope also that the others improve, and that you can get away at the end of August. Is there really no one who can be trusted with them for a week? Or would they be ready for the funny farm after a week of Ted and Alice antics? <g>


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 August 2016)

This is hard, really hard, but................Ted was perfect, yes you read that right, PERFECT.  68% in both classes and 2nd in the intro and won the prelim.  I took his temperature on the lorry in case he was ill !!!







There aren't any nice pictures of him, this one is the 'do you think he is ill ?' query with a bemused Ted wondering what we were worrying about.







There is no doubt, he is finally growing up and it was such a pleasure and so very satisfying to be with him on Sunday.  He worked calmly with focus, didn't break a sweat and seemed to enjoy himself. The penny has dropped for the right lead canter, he is still a bit wall of death ish, but the canter has emerged.







My big lad is improving so the holiday may be on after all.  Just hope he doesn't have another flare up.


----------



## Sven (1 August 2016)

Whoo hoo go Ted


----------



## Adopter (1 August 2016)

Wow Ted, you always were going to grow into a special horse!

So pleased for you that old lad is improving,  do hope you get your holiday.


----------



## OldNag (1 August 2016)

Superted! Fantastic results there. He must have got through his Kevin years! 

Hope your boy continues to improve.


----------



## Greybird (1 August 2016)

So pleased your lad has improved. 
 Ted seems to love going out and about, is he turning into a more sophisticated party animal? or does his wind problem still embarrass him? maybe he should swop the fizzy pop for a good red wine now he's growing up.
You must be so proud of him though, turning into a real super star.


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2016)

lovely to see the gorgeous ted again....well done on the results 68% is pretty good IMO.    fingers crossed your big horse stays well and you can have a little holiday....


----------



## teacups (6 August 2016)

Well done Ted! Even more well done to his support team! 
Clearly he just likes to keep you on your toes.
How about Alice - is she still out of action?

Fingers crossed for your big lad and the August holiday.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 August 2016)

teacups said:



			Well done Ted! Even more well done to his support team! 
Clearly he just likes to keep you on your toes.
How about Alice - is she still out of action?

Fingers crossed for your big lad and the August holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, Ted is entered and off on another adventure next Friday at Allens Hill, doing an intro as his warm up and then Prelim 7.  He is loving cantering and we now have the problem of explaining to him that he cannot stick in third gear all the time.  His rider tells me just a tiny weighting of the seat bone is all that is needed to get the canter transition.  How wonderful I thought, rules me out of ever riding him, my backside flaps in the wind so god know what Ted would produce, a back flip probably.

His girlfriend alternates between on the sick and on the dole.  I fear she is one of the dreaded living, breathing and limping disaster equines.  There is absolutely no doubt she has no intention of wearing her new Jimmy Choo's out.  Weeks off with a cough and on the day she was due to start walking again she produced a pair of swollen hinds, not lame and no pain.  They went down after a couple of days and she is going hacking this evening - I hope, plenty of time for her to think of something to avoid exercise.


----------



## teacups (13 August 2016)

So how did he get on this time? No report yet - is it because you are stunned into speechlessness by his progress, exhausted by his teenage tantrums or because you are still asleep after partying hard to celebrate his success?

Loved the backflip idea! And Alice...oh dear...how did the hack go?


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 August 2016)

teacups said:



			So how did he get on this time? No report yet - is it because you are stunned into speechlessness by his progress, exhausted by his teenage tantrums or because you are still asleep after partying hard to celebrate his success?

Loved the backflip idea! And Alice...oh dear...how did the hack go?
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me it wasn't you he tried to run over at Allens Hill yesterday.  Whoever the lovely lady was that came up to us as we unloaded and said 'oh wow, that is Ted isn't it'? and then he promptly behaved very rudely, I sincerely apologise on behalf of the furry ejit.


----------



## teacups (13 August 2016)

LOL, no not me! Sounds as though Ted is possibly a bit too eager to meet new people.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 August 2016)

update - started farted and ecked off just about sums yesterday up.

He travelled really well but was an idiot in the lorry park, not a clue what wound him up but it was instant as he came off the ramp.  Whirling around me it was the nearest I will ever get to wind surfing, then he started thrashing out with his front legs.  Tantrum or colic was my first thought.  Hanging on for grim death and shouting to his rider to get a bridle we led him into one of the arena's, shut the gate and got a bridle on him.   Note to self, put the bridle on in the lorry next time, don't assume he will be quiet just because he normally is.

Then he started screaming at other horses and I realised he was having some sort of anxiety attack.  Once mounted he was ok which was a massive relief.  His work was tense as can be seen above but he managed 69% and won his warm up intro test.  Finally a judge has seen what he is and put it into words on his sheet.  She said - 'Fabulous active and sensitive horse, he needs to relax both physically and mentally' .  We have waited so long for a judge to realise what they are watching and understand just how hard it is to ride him.  Appearance is not always the real picture, yes he looks like a common carthorse but his brain his needle sharp, Carl Hester would love him !, we would prefer a bit  more of a plod.

Prelim 7 was a disaster, rider brain fade and error of course followed by Ted doing most of the test, including the walk in canter.  He loves to canter now he has mastered it !!













Onwards, not sure where he is going next, possibly a pleasure ride to relax.


----------



## Puddleduck (13 August 2016)

The saying "horses are great levellers" is not meant to taken literally Ted


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 August 2016)

Puddleduck said:



			The saying "horses are great levellers" is not meant to taken literally Ted 

Click to expand...

Understatement, I just hope he is a lot older before anyone comes off him and ideally he will never experience anyone toppling off him.  It would be carnage that is for sure.


----------



## buddylove (14 August 2016)

AdorableAlice said:








Click to expand...

Ted is looking terribly smart and grown up,  but it's summer,  surely time to lose the furry leg warmers?  &#128518;


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 August 2016)

I lost the vote on the leg warmers, rider and veterinary say Ted would not be Ted without the fluff, plus I am too broke to sedate him to do it.  He blinds the judges with his sparkly feathers and then they cannot see all the naughtiness.


----------



## Hetsmum (15 August 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			I lost the vote on the leg warmers, rider and veterinary say Ted would not be Ted without the fluff, plus I am too broke to sedate him to do it.  He blinds the judges with his sparkly feathers and then they cannot see all the naughtiness.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely - Ted just wouldn't be Ted without the feathers.  They are beautifully clean and therefore totally smart as far as I'm concerned - especially Daz white!   Very well done Ted.  My Clyde cross the same age hasn't got to prelim's at all yet so you are well ahead of us.


----------



## LadySam (15 August 2016)

Another newbie to the thread here.  I've just spent two days reading the whole thing and have loved it all.  Definitely addicted to updates now.

I saw at some point that someone suggested photoshopping the feathers off Ted, so I've taken the liberty.  Without the fluff he's pretty much the doppelgänger of one of my aunt's horses from years ago.  (Funnily enough, my aunt always had it in mind to sell him on to the police at some point for use as a drum horse.  They decided to take him and came to pick him up, but she decided at the last minute she couldn't part with him.  The police left with an empty lorry.)


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 August 2016)

How clever is that ! Interesting too because I have always felt his Shire sloping pastern would not look great with clipped legs and this photoshopped picture confirms my thoughts.


----------



## LadySam (15 August 2016)

I agree - that plus his dinner plate feet look a bit out of proportion without feathers to balance them out.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 August 2016)

You are a star LadySam, and welcome to the forum.  No need for any further discussions at home about de fluffing the furry fool.


----------



## Sven (17 September 2016)

A month and no update!


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 September 2016)

Sven said:



			A month and no update!
		
Click to expand...

He is asleep and has been for a month.  Between his rider and I we have got rid of an entire month on holiday so he has also been on holiday too.  I did ask his breaker to come and ride him but he is too busy at this time of year with his show horses.  Tomorrow Ted comes back in and will start hacking in readiness for an autumn/winter of dressage.  We are really hoping he will not bat an eyelid tomorrow when the tack comes out and just be very grown up.  I think the long break has done him good, he is tricky to catch but over his break he has been calling to me and trotting over each end of the day to have his check and a carrot.

Adorable Alice, his girlfriend has been doing a small amount of work but remains woefully behind Ted in her education.  She prefers to be on the sick and is so frustrating.  Having longed for a pair of Jimmy Choo's she promptly lost one in the first week, we found it and put it back on so she took the other one off and lost that, blooming creature is back barefoot now.  She is booked in for a training clinic in the morning, I hope she doesn't think of an excuse overnight.


----------



## Adopter (17 September 2016)

Hope you enjoyed your holiday AA, is your older horse who was poorly better.

Good luck with the autumn dressage, has Ted qualified for the heavy horse dressage on 5th November?


----------



## bigbrownhorse (18 September 2016)

Hi, I just discovered this thread after searching ' shire x ' after a frustrating couple of weeks with my baby. I too bought a shire x Irish draught ' rough diamond ' scardy cat and your thread has a lot of familiar themes. 
Please don't stop it now that I have discovered another who lives a life of frustration with a 'big quiet' horse.
hopefully I have successfully attached photos of my Molly below. This is when I bought her for a bargain price (read felt sorry for her)
https://goo.gl/photos/oJibBzF8Zp3H8JEF7 
and these are now just as I was considering a WT dressage test before she stuck her back leg through a gate, caught a chill and then developed cellulitis (hense aforementioned frustrations)
https://goo.gl/photos/HAUXk2dCtXpFXxVg8 https://goo.gl/photos/oJibBzF8Zp3H8JEF7
P.s can't wait to next update


----------



## Leo Walker (18 September 2016)

I've put your pics on BBH


----------



## Adopter (18 September 2016)

Molly is lovely BBC.   Great to see pictures of young stock making good looking adults.  AA has done wonders with Ted and her patience and knowledge have given him the best possible start.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 September 2016)

I love Molly, what a nice stamp.  I hope she gives you lots of fun, she is more athletic than Ted so should be more useful.

I am mightily relieved to be able to report that Ted was a total gentleman this morning, hacked out no messing and confident.  He will be entered for the local riding club winter series starting in October along with Allens Hill, Swallowfields and Solihull winter dressage.  Blooming great furry fool needs clipping already, I wonder if he will be more compliant with the clippers than last year.

I need to whisper the next bit.......Little Alice got on the truck, travelled, worked and came home without a) moaning and b) breaking, now there is an achievement.  The trainer said the horse has loads of potential, lovely forward going paces and will score good marks.  That's the kiss of death then, I could see the look of horror on Alice's face and have no doubt she is plotting another holiday.

I need to look at the BD Heavy Horse series, he isn't good enough to register but maybe he could go on a ticket.  I will investigate.


----------



## bigbrownhorse (18 September 2016)

Thanks for compliments, unfortunately she has Alice personality and doesn't really like to go faster than an average snail but pleased she looks athletic standing still as that is what we do most!


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 September 2016)

I've read and enjoyed your thread. Do Ted's breakers do schooling livery at all?


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 September 2016)

Sandstone1 said:



			I've read and enjoyed your thread. Do Ted's breakers do schooling livery at all?
		
Click to expand...

Davis hasn't  done anything this year as he has  been showing youngstock all season.  I can ask for you, but bear in mind he is an old fashioned nagsman not a dressage trainer, so it would depend on what you are after really.  Forget renver, traver and half pass, think more of you are going forward and doing as you are asked training with a rider that just sits there and does nothing more than stay relaxed and tell the horse to 'get on with it'.  Pm me if you want me to ask.


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 September 2016)

Thanks, I will pm you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 September 2016)

It has been four years in the waiting but next Tuesday Ted and Alice will travel together and compete against one another.  They had their first lorry trip together last weekend and were reasonable, Alice was bit clingy unloading but when she noticed the extremely lush grass her mind left Ted and concentrated on her stomach.

Judging by the smacking Alice gave Ted yesterday in her rush to reach me before he did in the barn it seems she is gaining an upper hand now.  She used to stand back and let him dominate her but she really meant the thump she landed him yesterday.

When I recover from plaiting two and actually getting them in the arena on time, in one piece and hopefully without any hissy fits, I will report on how well it all went - or didn't !


----------



## LadySam (27 September 2016)

How exciting!  (Well, for us anyway.  I foresee some entertaining stories.)  Lots of luck!


----------



## Adopter (27 September 2016)

Can not believe it is 4 years since this journey started.  Good luck on Tuesday, hope all goes well and look forward to reading all about it.


----------



## Hetsmum (28 September 2016)

I have been awol for a while.  Lovely to hear Ted is still doing well and Alice too now.  BBH - Molly looks lovely and if AA considers her a good stamp of horse you don't get better than that!  My Clyde cross has been having a go at dressage this year.  He is a worrier - similar to Ted initially.  His default stance on being worried though is to freeze which has made for some interesting tests!  There is something very rewarding though from training the babies as when you make a breakthrough there is nothing better!  AA - it seems so long ago when I first started reading this thread and how very far Ted has come from the 'feral carthorse'.


----------



## bigbrownhorse (28 September 2016)

Good luck Ted and Alice!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 September 2016)

It jumps !, the furry ecking fool can jump, and do walk to canter transition and adores M&S fizzy sweets.

Sitting at my desk yesterday afternoon I get a call asking me if I can come to the yard.  Me being me immediately fears the worst and wonders what has gone wrong.   Ted has been busy this week and the end result is impressive, his rider wanted me to see the improvement, phew and calm down.

I watched Ted perform simple changes on a serpentine and then on the long side.  For a horse that has really struggled with canter it is such a leap forward for him.  His rider was so pleased and said Ted is much more relaxed although he still anticipates a lot.  Ted needed a treat and the only thing I had were M&S fizzy fruit sweets, he likes those.  I hope Poundland does similar because he is not going shopping at M&S !

This afternoon Ted accompanied another horse on a XC schooling ride.  Ted has done the odd line of trotting poles in the school but had a tendency to hit the panic button if he trod on one or kicked it.  Today he was shown a telegraph pole which puzzled him and he dodged out the side, 2nd try he popped over with suspicion and 3rd try he jumped properly and was looking for the next mini jump.

We now have a happy sweat sodden cart horse who has jumped around a mini xc course including drops and a ditch.  I can't quite believe how he is progressing, all that time and effort is being rewarded.  I just wonder if we should show him hounds this season before opening meet or wait until next autumn.  Anyway he has dressage on Tuesday, no simple changes in prelim 7, are you listening Super Ted ?


----------



## teacups (30 September 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Adopter (30 September 2016)

Yes another  wow and go Ted go!!!!


----------



## teacups (4 October 2016)

Sorry I was just speechless after that latest news...and am now holding breath, waiting to hear how it all went today (not least the plaiting/sprucing up of all those hairy bits - eeek that sounds rude, I meant the horses'!).


----------



## Mince Pie (4 October 2016)

Hope all went well today AA, and you are a bloody brave woman considering hunting the Furry Fool! I have visions of Ted plus rider - in oversized, Thelwell fashion - disappearing into the sunset


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 October 2016)

What a lovely day we had, they both remembered their manners with no clinging or calling to one another at all.  Alice was a little green but it was only the 3rd time she had been off the farm and her first trip to this venue.  Ted beat her by 4% in the walk and trot and they both made mistakes in the canter of Prelim 7.  He was 2nd and she was 5th.  Ted had a dray pulling moment when asked to canter right and Alice did the wall of death before falling out of canter.

Ted won't do any further W/T tests now and Alice will do another couple.  The judge said Ted had huge potential and was a pleasure to judge which we thought was nice.

They are both going out again soon and hopefully they will behave well again.


----------



## bigbrownhorse (4 October 2016)

Congrats Ted. We knew you could do it! And exciting times now your learning to fly!


----------



## Gazen (4 October 2016)

Well done to the both of them (and the riders)


----------



## Regandal (4 October 2016)

Very well done. Onwards and upwards. Literally.


----------



## JJS (4 October 2016)

AdorableAlice said:








Click to expand...

They're such a beautiful, impressive-looking pair. What a credit to you they've turned into, AA.


----------



## teacups (5 October 2016)

Pretty good all-round, then! Lovely photos.
Well done to the Ted and Alice team, and all their hard work


----------



## LadySam (5 October 2016)

They always look good but Alice is looking particularly gorgeous at the moment.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 October 2016)

The furry fool might have sussed the dressage out and been brave enough to clamber over some min cross country jumps, but he certainly failed in the show jump training this morning.  He came into the school to watch Alice doing poles and thought he would have a go himself.

Have a laugh on us, his face is just a picture...........

You want me to do what ?


----------



## be positive (9 October 2016)

I think that shows promise for the first time, at least he is looking at them and taking an interest many just plough through and don't even notice, he is making an effort over the last one, he is really growing up.

Alice looks really well in the previous photos, very trim and beside Ted looks more of a lightweight than a cob, it is strange how they can change so much once they start work and shape up.


----------



## Red-1 (9 October 2016)

I too think he shows promise for a first time.

I once had a big carty Police horse, and his first time he managed to get the front legs over, then stopped. After this happened a few times we went back to the drawing board, and learned to jump with a few sessions loose jumping!


----------



## Caol Ila (10 October 2016)

He looks great!

My Shire-X kept trying to step over jumps, however awkward.  Then my trainer draped a hoodie over the rail of a little 2' high vertical we'd set up and she popped it like a deer.  Something clicked in her mind, and as she matured she became a good enough jumper to have made someone who was a lot braver than me a great eventer.


----------



## bigbrownhorse (11 October 2016)

I think he looks great! His wee ears are really focused and he's trying hard to please. Go Ted use your feathers and fly!


----------



## chaps89 (11 October 2016)

They're both looking really good and are a true credit to you


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 October 2016)

Super Ted is burning the midnight oil studying prelim 13 and 14.  I am told he has done some nice work this week, not that I have seen any of it, I really need to win the lottery and retire so I can spend more time with the horses. Ted has a severe case of anticipation, the furry fool reckons he knows it all and makes a lot of his own decisions.  I hope the judge is deaf tomorrow because the tests will have a lot of no's and whoa's in them.

P13 has an interesting trot walk trot on the centre line towards the judge.  Now Ted has serious impulsion, 40 metres is a mere few steps for Ted and if he slips into turbo the judge is in the direct line of fire.  He is just shy of 17h now and around 780kg, hope it does not get too alarming for the poor judge sitting directly in his way !

He has been primped and preened, his feathers are ruffled, his tail is a bog brush and his mane resembles a porcupine plugged in to the mains.  Swallowfields here we come.

Alice is staying at home due to a wardrobe malfunction.  I gave her a partial clip earlier in the week, she didn't much care for the experience and now she needs a cardigan to hide the end result.


----------



## Adopter (21 October 2016)

Good luck all.  The vision of Turbo Ted advancing down the centre line should impress any judge.  Poor Alice how we women suffer for our wardrobe.


----------



## Greybird (22 October 2016)

I bet he brings home another frilly, he's a real super star now.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 October 2016)

This funny, quirky, deep thinking horse is so special - read into that special needs !

He has the travelling cracked now and we don't even know he is on the truck and he is an old pro in the lorry parks too.  He went into the warm up arena and didn't show his usual smiley forward going self and seemed anxious and then he napped towards the open entrance. His rider persevered but Ted was hollow and unwilling, he is usually overbent and in turbo charge.

With that horrible sense of doom you have when it appears you have a sick horse at a show we went back to the lorry, well that was the instruction but Ted marched straight past the lorry onto the nearest bit of grass and peed for 10 minutes with much grunting and farting.  With a final impressive fart he stood back up with his smiley face back on and was happy to go back to work.  I stopped searching on my phone for the nearest equine vet and put the thermometer back in the first aid kit.

Prelim 13 went nicely, he was very forwards to the point of rushing and managed 67% for 4th place, he managed to maintain all of the canter on both reins.  Prelim 14 was a disaster, the sun had come out and there were random lines of sunshine in the school surface which Ted decided were trotting poles, upset by that he stepped into left canter in the correct place but panicked and galloped off around the school instead of cantering a circle.  The judge was kind and after composure had returned, Ted finished his test and managed right canter.  We didn't bother to wait for the class to finish so don't know what comments the judge made, but we can guess !

The most pleasing part of the day happened a couple of hours ago when he let me turn the clippers on and actually get them on him.  (last year I had to sedate him). He was frightened but he didn't move his feet and I kept rewarding him by doing a small patch and removing them.  With the pressure and release method and a bucket of carrots he let me do his stifle to top of neck on the left hand side.  I was so shocked and so pleased I nearly cried !  The right hand side which has always been his worst side to handle, was a problem, but still progress because even though he scrunched himself into a ball and  I physically could not clip the coat off, he still allowed me to place the clippers on his neck, shoulder and behind his elbow.  His four feet were all in a tiny square underneath him, but and it is an important but, he did not run.

The dressage and rosette were nice, but being in a small space and him allowing me to do something that terrifies him is simply the best.  Trust in people is coming, so proud of him tonight.


----------



## Clueless (22 October 2016)

***like***.  I so love your adventures x.


----------



## Adopter (22 October 2016)

Ted is so fortunate to have an understanding  horse woman like yourself AA as an owner, you have so much patience with him, but the rewards seem to be worthwhile. Without understanding it could have been so different.  Congratulations  to the whole Ted team.


----------



## sky1000 (22 October 2016)

Me too, I press the like button.  About the time I found this forum was about the time this thread started and I follow with great interest and homage.


----------



## teacups (27 October 2016)

Just strolled along, and there are updates! How did I miss those?

You do write so well - very funny, too. The image of a 780 kg 17hh Ted powering towards the judge on turbo mode! Well done again (go on, what were the judge's comments? I bet they were much more complimentary than you suggest they might have been).

Congratulations re the clipping progress, too. Hope you managed to sort out Alice's wardrobe malfunction so that she can show her face again.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 October 2016)

teacups said:



			Just strolled along, and there are updates! How did I miss those?

You do write so well - very funny, too. The image of a 780 kg 17hh Ted powering towards the judge on turbo mode! Well done again (go on, what were the judge's comments? I bet they were much more complimentary than you suggest they might have been).

Congratulations re the clipping progress, too. Hope you managed to sort out Alice's wardrobe malfunction so that she can show her face again.
		
Click to expand...

A rather terse 'movement not performed'.  She must have been relieved he did not gallop straight into her little booth.

Ted let me do more clipping with the aid of a friend stuffing carrots down him and Ted is now wearing a fashionable design, bottom covered with a chaser affair from his stifle to his wither.  His armpits remain hairy, he did give me his leg but couldn't cope with having it held off the ground and the clippers underneath him.  He did let me hold his leg up and put the clippers on his shoulder and neck though, we will get there in time.  He allowed the clippers behind his ears to the headcollar line, that really is some progress as last autumn we were still building his bridle under his neck as he would not allow anything over his ears.

Today is a big day for both of them, they are off to a professional dressage trainer for a shared lesson.  Alice is hoping to meet a handsome well bred warmblood who will sweep her off her trotters and down the aisle.  Ted is determined to show the fancy warmbloods a thing or two about dressage.

I am about to rectify Alice's wardrobe malfunction, even I would not let her be seen in such disarray !  

Report and picture to follow our adventure into professional training.


----------



## Greybird (1 November 2016)

Hoping everything went well with the lesson. Did the trainer feel they both had potential?


----------



## teacups (2 November 2016)

Very impressive clipping progress with Ted! Look forward to seeing those photos of Alice sporting her new haircut.

Ok, so judge's comment leaves lots of room for potential...can't wait to hear how the professional training went.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 November 2016)

teacups said:



			Very impressive clipping progress with Ted! Look forward to seeing those photos of Alice sporting her new haircut.

Ok, so judge's comment leaves lots of room for potential...can't wait to hear how the professional training went.
		
Click to expand...

It was an interesting afternoon, a tad embarrassing and very educational.  Most importantly Ted didn't break anything and Alice did not throw a strop.

Alice went first and pro trainer Andrew Phazey, was quite impressed with her balance, he advised not to let her get into her big impressive movement as she cannot maintain balance for long.  Her homework is keeping the stride smaller, more half halts and transitions to encourage her to wait a little.  This was put into practice yesterday at a small dressage competition.













The yard we went to had some rather lovely stables, the sort with elaborate bars, dual aspect windows and lovely doors.  Ted was put in one whilst Alice had her lesson, with strict instructions of no elephant pooing, digging, rolling or spitting.  Thankfully he obeyed but I did notice the pansies in the hanging basket looked a little rearranged.

Ted started his session and Andrew was surprised by how much go the carthorse had and asked if Ted had a whoa button.  I stood there thinking 'you wait until his feathers start to fly', Ted was still in walk at that point !  Ted's default is to curl his massive neck, close his gullet and get way behind the vertical, plus he is very very sensitive to the leg.

Back to basics for Ted, with halt and wait and transition work together with exercises to encourage him to open his frame.  Not sure who is listening and concentrating more in the picture below.  It was an intense hour.







Thankfully we are invited back and Andrew said both the horses have potential.  He wants to ride Ted next time and was very impressed with Ted's willingness saying when he can control his power he will easily go up the levels.

So lots to look forward to through the winter and I think we will stop doing the small competitions and concentrate on training.  I was quietly proud of the pair of them, they didn't put a foot out of line.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 November 2016)

He's amazing, and so are you!


----------



## LadySam (2 November 2016)

Sounds like a great day.  It's got me looking forward to the next report already - I'd love to hear Andrew's thoughts on riding Ted.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 November 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			He's amazing, and so are you!
		
Click to expand...

He is different and I am never normal !

I am looking forward to Andrew riding Ted.  Andrew is around 6'6" and barely 11st looking at him.  My arm would not fit in his dressage boots !


----------



## Adopter (3 November 2016)

Sounds like a very  productive session.  Will be interesting to compare progress after some winter training sessions.  Alice is looking very grown up,  Ted looks to have made real progress and much more balanced.


----------



## Mince Pie (3 November 2016)

Wow you have been busy! Horses looking great - I love the photo of Alice stood next to Ted at the lorry - she's looking gorgeous! I am always surprised that there hasn't been a dose of heavy horse injected into the dressage horses - they have a fantastic engine on them.
I also agree with Adopter, Ted's future could have been very different in another home.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 November 2016)

great report...look forward to the next one.  they both look good...


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 November 2016)

Ted has put himself on Dragon Driving and is in an almighty sulk.  It appears his humans had a communication failure today.

I am sure the instruction was to put him in this morning.  So I did, with enough haylage to last until mid morning when he would be ridden and turned back out.  My phone call to his rider at 5pm to enquire how the horse went today was met with a gasp and an answer of, no Ted was not due to be ridden today.

Warp speed 10 to the yard and there was Ted on his ipad to WHW, Child Line and The Samaritans trying arrange a food parcel delivery.  All is not well in Ted's world and it was made a whole lot worse when Alice pointed out to him that she is always hungry due to her everlasting diet, and he should man up, she also called him some nasty names beginning with an F, furry and fool but possibly worse.

Ted has dressage on Saturday, he could just get his own back.


----------



## meesha (3 November 2016)

Hilarious, poor Ted ....  The cruelty!!!!!&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 November 2016)

Did you have to lay hands on a very miffed off Ted, or were you able to mollify him by tossing him more feed and haylage from a (very) safe distance?!


----------



## PorkChop (4 November 2016)

Too funny 

Though I do think that you should confiscate his ipad if he continues to sulk


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 November 2016)

As expected he got his own back after I starved him.

He was entered for the Cricklands dressage at Swallowfields on the 5th November, doing Prelim 1 and the impossible for him 14.  Although there were no nearby fireworks I decided to shut him, Alice and Dim Tim in their barn for the night to be on the safe side, So Ted had the opportunity to be a tad fresh on Saturday morning.  He actually seemed a little depressed when I plaited him and I did ask him if he was feeling normal. mind you what is normal for Ted is anyone's guess.

Evidently he was saving his energy for when we got there, it took 3 of us to get the saddle on and it was like dealing with a box of frogs.  His rider was quite calm about it all, god knows how and after 2 launches at Ted's back from the mounting block he was on board and I extracted myself from the hedge into which Ted had pushed me.

Ted sprang into the warm up arena like some giant Tigger and piaffed rather impressively.  Does the creature not realise there is a difference between Prelim 1 and Prix St George ?  With his ever serene rider sitting there in a perfect position it was decided to burn some steam off and let him canter.  Other than under his first saddle Ted has never bucked and his rider does have a lot of trust in the horse.  The warm up at Swallowfields is large but I must apologise to the lady on the beautifully turned out and elegant spotted horse, lots of bling and patent leather.  Sadly Ted does create a lot of wheel spin, turbulence and spray when he is at full feather speeds.  A bit of soapy warm water should clean you up.

The wheel spin continued in the test which he completed in around a minute and half and included a canter half pass in the free walk on a long rein.  My plea for 'lets go home' was ignored and we returned to the warm up arena to terrorise a few more competitors.  Ted was totally unresponsive this time and needed a wee, so off we go up the drive to wee.  It is honestly like taking a toddler out at the moment, but he must have listened to some of my threats because he started very nicely in Prelim 14 and got better as it went on, with just one blip in the right canter but he did recover canter quickly and actually did a really nice (for him) test to finish 3rd and persuade me to stop drafting his for sale advert - again.

There are no photographs as I was too busy trying to keep the mobile parachute in the correct position to catch his rider should Ted decide to rocket launch.


----------



## Adopter (7 November 2016)

I think Ted must be trying to tell you he needs to move up to the more interesting tests, but sounds like a fun outing for all, glad parachute was not needed.


----------



## SEL (7 November 2016)

Launching himself onto Ted's back - visions of a trampoline mounting block!


----------



## 007Equestrian (9 November 2016)

I'd just like to chip in that I've read this entire thread over the past week and now have no idea what to do with myself! Ted, Alice, Martha, Tim and your old fellow have taken over my heart and I cannot wait for the next update. You're a brave, patient and inspirational lady and deserve all the success in the world. <3


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 November 2016)

TRCequestrian said:



			I'd just like to chip in that I've read this entire thread over the past week and now have no idea what to do with myself! Ted, Alice, Martha, Tim and your old fellow have taken over my heart and I cannot wait for the next update. You're a brave, patient and inspirational lady and deserve all the success in the world. <3
		
Click to expand...

Ow, I have gone all embarrassed now, thank you and I hope if your were reading all the drivel at work, no one noticed !


----------



## 007Equestrian (10 November 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ow, I have gone all embarrassed now, thank you and I hope if your were reading all the drivel at work, no one noticed !
		
Click to expand...

Hehe, lots of tabs is my secret


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 November 2016)

The eck ing carthorse will be the end of me.  5pm last night my husband is on the yard before me and calls to tell me that Ted is tired and is flat out on his side in the barn with Alice and Dim Tim watching him.

That behaviour is far from normal for any horse of mine at 5pm onwards, they are all at the gates demanding attention and are used to a fairly constant routine.  With colic spinning around my head I get to the yard in a nano second and find my husband hanging nets of haylage up in the barn with Ted still flat out and the other two pulling at the hay.

OMG, think straight, are there any signs of thrashing, don't rush up to him, you can imagine the scene ! 'Ted my lovely, you will be ok mummy is here now'  Ted opens one eye sits up does a massive yawn and a fart followed by a sitting down front leg stretch and a heave to his feet, another big stretch and more yawns before ambling over to share a haynet.

I was wrecked, honestly what horse sleeps through teatime !


----------



## DiNozzo (10 November 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			The eck ing carthorse will be the end of me.  5pm last night my husband is on the yard before me and calls to tell me that Ted is tired and is flat out on his side in the barn with Alice and Dim Tim watching him.

That behaviour is far from normal for any horse of mine at 5pm onwards, they are all at the gates demanding attention and are used to a fairly constant routine.  With colic spinning around my head I get to the yard in a nano second and find my husband hanging nets of haylage up in the barn with Ted still flat out and the other two pulling at the hay.

OMG, think straight, are there any signs of thrashing, don't rush up to him, you can imagine the scene ! 'Ted my lovely, you will be ok mummy is here now'  Ted opens one eye sits up does a massive yawn and a fart followed by a sitting down front leg stretch and a heave to his feet, another big stretch and more yawns before ambling over to share a haynet.

I was wrecked, honestly what horse sleeps through teatime !
		
Click to expand...

One that is happy and content, and trusts that there will always be food for him! He has forgiven you for the lapse the other day


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 November 2016)

DiNozzo said:



			One that is happy and content, and trusts that there will always be food for him! He has forgiven you for the lapse the other day 

Click to expand...

Or he is even dimmer than Tim, and has forgotten all about it!


----------



## View (10 November 2016)

This is Ted we are talking about!

OK, who sent him the massive tuck box that he has demolished in one go (you know, the one that was supposed to last him all term)?


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 November 2016)

View said:



			This is Ted we are talking about!

OK, who sent him the massive tuck box that he has demolished in one go (you know, the one that was supposed to last him all term)?
		
Click to expand...

You have a point, owner has a tendency to demolish a tin of biscuits and have to sleep it off too !


----------



## Beausmate (10 November 2016)

Sometimes.. you're just _too_ comfy.


----------



## JenHunt (14 November 2016)

Beausmate said:



			Sometimes.. you're just _too_ comfy. 

Click to expand...

yup. This ^^ which also explains why I never eat breakfast!


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 November 2016)

The furry fool is entered for Prelim 19 tomorrow, it will go one of two ways.  He will either find the whole balance thing a lot easier in 20x60 or he will find the space useful for more revs and speed. 

He has just worked and I have had a text - 'in front of my leg, lovely soft contact, wonderful canter transitions, beautiful leg yield in trot and worked nicely over trot poles seeking my hand.  The little horse is a genius'.  Well, that is the kiss of death for tomorrow then because he won't see the point in repeat the dose !

He came in this morning and will stay in to keep his feathers clean for tomorrow.  I found him a nice amigo stable rug and noticed the label was still on the front, it fits nicely - 7'3".  He better stop spreading up and out because I only have one 7'6" rug and I refuse to buy anymore blooming rugs.

Tomorrows antics will be reported asap.


----------



## 007Equestrian (18 November 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			The furry fool is entered for Prelim 19 tomorrow, it will go one of two ways.  He will either find the whole balance thing a lot easier in 20x60 or he will find the space useful for more revs and speed. 

He has just worked and I have had a text - 'in front of my leg, lovely soft contact, wonderful canter transitions, beautiful leg yield in trot and worked nicely over trot poles seeking my hand.  The little horse is a genius'.  Well, that is the kiss of death for tomorrow then because he won't see the point in repeat the dose !

He came in this morning and will stay in to keep his feathers clean for tomorrow.  I found him a nice amigo stable rug and noticed the label was still on the front, it fits nicely - 7'3".  He better stop spreading up and out because I only have one 7'6" rug and I refuse to buy anymore blooming rugs.

Tomorrows antics will be reported asap.
		
Click to expand...

Little horse?!?! I have all my limbs crossed for Ted tomorrow


----------



## View (18 November 2016)

Having heard the weather forecast, I'm sure Ted will be happy to be in tonight.  This may work in your favour if he doesn't realise there is an ulterior motive - or it will go horribly wrong if he thinks he has been conned.

The next instalment of Ted's Dressage Tales is eagerly awaited


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 November 2016)

View said:



			Having heard the weather forecast, I'm sure Ted will be happy to be in tonight.  This may work in your favour if he doesn't realise there is an ulterior motive - or it will go horribly wrong if he thinks he has been conned.

The next instalment of Ted's Dressage Tales is eagerly awaited 

Click to expand...

Forecast for Worcestershire is cold and clear tomorrow with an awful Sunday.  I hope it stays that way because he gets a gale up his rear end it will all end in a heap of one sort or another !


----------



## Roxylola (18 November 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			I found him a nice amigo stable rug and noticed the label was still on the front, it fits nicely - 7'3".  He better stop spreading up and out because I only have one 7'6" rug and I refuse to buy anymore blooming rugs.

Tomorrows antics will be reported asap.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure the next size up is "tent"


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 November 2016)

Well it was an interesting and bitterly cold morning with Ted setting a record that will probably never be beaten, a near divorce and Alice needing veterinary attention.  I have told Alice time and again to stop using fake eyelashes and too much kohl, yet another eye infection, when will the girl learn.

With test times far earlier than anticipated the lorry had to leave at 8.30 and without me as the hunt was around and I needed to settle all the other horses.  I was most impressed when the husband agreed to go on the lorry and help Ted's rider until I arrived a little later.  We had two on the lorry yesterday and with Ted not 100% tied to the side of the lorry a helper was needed.  Husband is not horsey but quite able to hold, throw rugs on etc and knows Ted very well.  Ted's travelling companion, Perfect Percy is an old hand and total gentleman so no issues there.

I arrived at Swallowfields to see my husband being towed around the lorry park by Ted with the rider attempting to throw a saddle in the general direction of Ted's back.  Ted was a little excited, my husband was rather red in the face and appeared a little lame.  With a very terse 'I am going home, give me the car keys' husband limped off in a major grump.  I can't see why he was limping really because apparently Ted had stepped on both of his feet, surely that means he should have been sound !

Ted scored 66% in his first long arena test and amassed no fewer than 5 'hurried' comments, impressive or what !  he certainly was in a hurry throughout and perhaps he should have been lining up to take Cue Card on at Ascot rather than the dressage.  He managed to keep canter throughout, admittedly the trot, usually his strong point, was abysmal and the walk was a shuffle.  One day he will string it all together.

Cooking a roast now to try and save the marriage !


----------



## Adopter (20 November 2016)

Poor husband, perhaps some toe protector industrial boots for Xmas, they work for my non horsey husband.

Dressage in winter is always interesting, horses seem to enjoy surprising their riders.

Hope Alice is better soon, and look forward reading about to Ted's next outing


----------



## D66 (20 November 2016)

You may need to supplement the roast with an apple crumble if Ted steam-rollered both feet. 
You will have to explain to Ted the difference between "fastest time" and "optimum time", and that although dressage (technically) requires neither, that the latter is often preferable to the former.


----------



## teacups (23 November 2016)

You do have some eventful days out! It sounds as though Ted really enjoyed himself <g> 

Hope husband's toes are in recovery - at least it will have got him out a couple of chores too, there's always a bright side! - and ditto Alice's eye.

D66, love your 'fastest' and 'optimum' time explanation. Would like to see Ted's interpretation: of course there is a chance he thinks he was on optimum time and will try fastest now just to see what that might bring.


----------



## PorkChop (23 November 2016)

D66 said:



			You may need to supplement the roast with an apple crumble if Ted steam-rollered both feet. 
You will have to explain to Ted the difference between "fastest time" and "optimum time", and that although dressage (technically) requires neither, that the latter is often preferable to the former.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant 

Ted is obviously telling you he wants to be an eventer


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 November 2016)

My furry little munchkin has finally done it.  His first Prelim win, not a great score on 66% but he won and we are all thrilled with him, that was prelim 7 and he was third in Prelim 12 with 65%. 

This was at Allenshill this morning.  I had to  laugh because the dressage was also an event horse training morning with jumping in the adjacent arena, there were some gorgeous young event horses strutting their stuff alongside Ted whose feathers were a bit wayward.  One beautiful grey event horse couldn't pass Ted in the chute to the arena, I don't think the poor young horse had ever seen a flying carthorse before.

The judge spoke to us afterwards and was really encouraging.







The engine is engaged but the front end doesn't know what to do with the thrust !







Can only assume the judge missed this bit !


----------



## SEL (25 November 2016)

woo hoo - well done Ted and humans that's fantastic. I do like watching the big ones do dressage because when it all comes together there is a huge amount of oomph!

My big furry boy gets some goggle eyed looks when young ex-racers turn up for retraining - we definitely desensitise them to cart horses.


----------



## Adopter (25 November 2016)

Well done to all, great result.  Ted looks such a handsome boy, lovely gloss on his coat and he seems to have a very powerful engine.


----------



## Merrymoles (25 November 2016)

Still need that "like" button - clever Ted!


----------



## Sven (25 November 2016)

Looking at the last picture are you sure there is t a bit of dragon in his breeding? &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 November 2016)

Sven said:



			Looking at the last picture are you sure there is t a bit of dragon in his breeding? &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

He often produces steam from both ends.  He is tired this evening and wants the week off.  He doesn't know yet but he is having a professional make over on Monday.  God help the lovely lady who is coming to do him, hope she has industrial blades and I really hope he accepts a stranger clipping him.  I have done a lot of work with him but he could easily produce a large NO to her.


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 November 2016)

well done ted, and the team of course......


----------



## Regandal (25 November 2016)

He's looking magnificent.  How on earth do you get him plaited?


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 November 2016)

Regandal said:



			He's looking magnificent.  How on earth do you get him plaited?
		
Click to expand...

His mane is pulled short, it has taken a while but finally managed it.  I leave his forelock to hide his rather common head.


----------



## OldNag (25 November 2016)

Woooo Ted. Brilliant result.  He scrubs up beautifully   You really have to stop calling him Ted the Twit now.  Ted the Talented, it is!

What did Alice think? Did she stamp on his rosette in a fit of pique and jealousy?


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 November 2016)

OldNag said:



			Woooo Ted. Brilliant result.  He scrubs up beautifully   You really have to stop calling him Ted the Twit now.  Ted the Talented, it is!

What did Alice think? Did she stamp on his rosette in a fit of pique and jealousy?
		
Click to expand...

It is probably time we started to enter him with his passport name, but Ted the Talented sound nice.

Alice is extremely busy, she has her nurse's outfit on, with watch and thermometer of course.  She is in charge of looking after her baby brother Dim Tim, who is twice the size of her.  He is poorly at the moment and on barn rest.  She is being very caring and kind to him.  Well, apart from feed time when she is an evil boot and has to be tied up with her 3 pony nuts, 1 apple and a carrot, whilst he eats a decent meal full of antibiotics.

We have woodchip coming for the barn this afternoon, Ted and Alice will be given a shovel, Dim Tim has a sick note stating no heavy duties so he will be excused.  I foresee Alice shoving hers up Ted's backside and my husband will be wanting to do the same to me by the time several tonnes have been leveled.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 November 2016)

AA, Ted is looking really stunning, well done to him on his last test 

I have space on the sofa for you to join me (in hiding) in front of the log burner this afternoon......... saves shovels being placed inappropriately


----------



## sasquatch (27 November 2016)

apologies, as I may have missed it somewhere in the thread AA, but what is Ted's official fancy big boy name? 

I may have to borrow him from you. For a scientific study into the ratio of feather to nyoom, of course, not for any other reason! Not for any other reason at all


----------



## {97702} (27 November 2016)

I was honoured to meet all the gang today    I did make every effort to pop Tim into my lorry to come home with me but unfortunately I was rumbled..... all of them are absolutely gorgeous horses     Leo is just amazing.....wonderful boy....


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 November 2016)

Lévrier;13423953 said:
			
		


			I was honoured to meet all the gang today    I did make every effort to pop Tim into my lorry to come home with me but unfortunately I was rumbled..... all of them are absolutely gorgeous horses     Leo is just amazing.....wonderful boy....
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, it was lovely to meet you.  I hope Leo's saddle takes you to the dizzy heights it took him.  It was hard to let it go but the furry fool is never going to be the shape to carry a jaguar saddle.  I am sure I will see you at Hartpury in the future when Ted is established enough to compete there.  Wishing you and your lovely horse luck and success in the future with a very special saddle.

It took all afternoon to rectify the mess Leo made having his hooley.  At 24 he is a shadow of his former self but he certainly gave you an idea of what he was !  Here is one of my favourite pictures of him.  He never did beat Loughern Dancing Lord and Robert Oliver, we stood reserve to him in many hunter championships.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 December 2016)

It is official, all the money, blood, sweat, tears and patience have been so worth it.

Took the furry star to a new venue today, prelim 17 long arena indoors.  Fabulous venue but the outdoor brand new surface was frozen solid.  He walked around it once and was very worried doing tiny walk steps and that horrid petrified look in his eye that we haven't seen for a long while.  So back to the lorry we go and a debate is held.

Take him home or stand him on the truck for 45 minutes and go in cold.  New venue, young tricky horse who had not been ridden since Tuesday and had spent the entire week locked in a barn keeping his poorly friend company.  Common sense went out of the window and we decided to trust him.

65%, not a moment of trouble and perfect manners.  It is a tricky test beyond his capabilities but he is easier to ride in the long arena so if we find one we try to take him.  He broke canter in half 20m circle but regained it nicely without doing his Shire Horse running trot.  He was 3rd with 9 in the class and just 4 marks behind the winner and we are so proud of him.  There can't be many 5 year olds that will come straight off the truck at a new venue and just get on with the job, especially with the issues he has had.

We celebrated with a bag of chips and chatted about BD registration next year, regionals............nationals.............., well day dreaming is harmless isn't it.


----------



## Adopter (4 December 2016)

I look forward to seeing Ted at the Heavy Horse Championships next year.  It was a treat this year seeing all the flying feathers!

He certainly is getting to know how to put on a show at party time.  Well done to all.


----------



## LadySam (4 December 2016)

That's quite an achievement!  Well done Team Ted.


----------



## View (5 December 2016)

Team Ted rocks!

What a good lad he is, and well done you and the rest of the team for listening to him and working with him at his pace.  This just showed how much it has paid off.

Something tells me that he is definitely on Santa's good boy list (at the moment, anyway).


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 December 2016)

View said:



			Team Ted rocks!



Something tells me that he is definitely on Santa's good boy list (at the moment, anyway).
		
Click to expand...

Santa came early.  He now owns his very own proper rug. a bright red Shires Combi layered rug.  He is under strict instructions that should my husband ask him how long he has had it the answer is years.  He also has a second hand Mark Todd turnout but he is not keen on it as it is bright pink and he is far too manly to wear pink, that is an Alice colour.

His rider does have an Albion Platinum Ultima dressage saddle that, rumour has it, might be adjusted to fit a certain furry star.  Saddle is worth more than the horse if that happens !  the thought of Ted crashing and burning in that saddle worries me, but hopefully those days have gone for ever.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (5 December 2016)

Oh well done to TTT  Sounds like he's really growing up now AA


----------



## Micropony (5 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Saddle is worth more than the horse if that happens !.
		
Click to expand...

And the problem with that is???

That was equally true for my first horse, and he thought it was the very least he was entitled to expect!  Superstar Ted has never been particularly low maintenance, let's be honest!


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 December 2016)

Ted The Tremendous has requested that this thread is closed.  He has gone into hiding and is considering his future with Team AA, it is possibly time to move on.  The shame is too great to remain in the public domain, he is investigating hair dye and cosmetic surgery to hide his identity.

His girlfriend, now ex, legal action started, has only gone and beaten him in Prelim 14 today.  His world is shattered. His rider is sacked for it was his riders fault, an error of course cost 2 points, his girlfriend beat him by 2 points.  Without his rider having sat nav failure he would have won on collectives and his pride would be intact.  The only saving grace is the fact there is no photographic evidence of Alice's excellent test.

Please check your outbuilding tomorrow, it is hard to say which direction he will go in and if you find him please be kind to him and ensure he has an ample supply of M&S jellie babies, he loves those.


----------



## Adopter (6 December 2016)

I do hope Ted changes his mind overnight and stays with Team AA, there is always another day and his rider won't make the same mistake again.

Well done Alice.  You must be very proud AA to have two youngsters developing so much promise.


----------



## Cobbytype (6 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted The Tremendous has requested that this thread is closed.  He has gone into hiding and is considering his future with Team AA, it is possibly time to move on.  The shame is too great to remain in the public domain, he is investigating hair dye and cosmetic surgery to hide his identity.

His girlfriend, now ex, legal action started, has only gone and beaten him in Prelim 14 today.  His world is shattered. His rider is sacked for it was his riders fault, an error of course cost 2 points, his girlfriend beat him by 2 points.  Without his rider having sat nav failure he would have won on collectives and his pride would be intact.  The only saving grace is the fact there is no photographic evidence of Alice's excellent test.

Please check your outbuilding tomorrow, it is hard to say which direction he will go in and if you find him please be kind to him and ensure he has an ample supply of M&S jellie babies, he loves those.
		
Click to expand...

He's welcome at mine with his fancy rug and spensive dressage saddle, but I only have the M & S pink pigs or Haribo economy mix.


----------



## C1airey (6 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			an ample supply of M&S jellie babies, he loves those.
		
Click to expand...

*currently laying a trail of M&S jelly babies all the way from AA's yard to mine*


----------



## AML (7 December 2016)

Well, I've checked and Ted hasn't turned up here this morning.

Great pity as the meet tomorrow is perfect for introducing babies. Just saying ...


----------



## Drzoidberg2 (11 December 2016)

Lovely, lovely thread. I've read it all over the last week, and like so many others have laughed and cried and laughed some more. Well done AdorableAlice for posting through such hard times, and well done for coming out the other side, humour intact.

I really hope Teds recent ordeal doesn't force him into hiding completely, as I would be heartbroken if I have only found it after Ted entered witness protection!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 December 2016)

Drzoidberg2 said:



			Lovely, lovely thread. I've read it all over the last week, and like so many others have laughed and cried and laughed some more. Well done AdorableAlice for posting through such hard times, and well done for coming out the other side, humour intact.

I really hope Teds recent ordeal doesn't force him into hiding completely, as I would be heartbroken if I have only found it after Ted entered witness protection!
		
Click to expand...

He is home, sulking and had a bucking fit yesterday.  He is starstruck by the lovely Peanut, romance is in the air.


----------



## Shooting Star (11 December 2016)

Can almost feel the heat of Peanuts blushes from here:inlove:


----------



## teacups (12 December 2016)

Peanut? Who Peanut?

You are not going to tell us he has sacked his pilot in a fit of pique, and replaced him with someone called Peanut?!?

Or is Peanut some other addition? Tell, tell...(please)...


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 December 2016)

teacups said:



			Peanut? Who Peanut?

You are not going to tell us he has sacked his pilot in a fit of pique, and replaced him with someone called Peanut?!?

Or is Peanut some other addition? Tell, tell...(please)...
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ere-to-find-tack-amp-rugs-for-gigantic-horses

Peanut is a buxom beautiful lady who Ted has fallen for - after falling out with Adorable Alice - who beat him in the dressage arena last week.

Ted and his rider have come to a compromise.  His rider has purchased an air jacket and taken Ted on countryside romps.  Ted loved it and now locks onto to anything that looks remotely jumpable, which is a little worrying given that the combined age of the duo is 77 years and Ted was born in 2011.  A written promise has been made confirming rider will never forget a test again, that is also worrying as there was an instance at Addington regionals when our superstar horse lost a class due to an error of course.  |It was me sulking that day !

As a further sweetener for Ted his rider decided Ted could use the eye watering expensive Albion dressage saddle on Saturday.  It fitted nicely so we hacked out.  Out on the hack I kept looking at it and realised it sat slightly further back than ideal.  Ted is short backed.  Walk and trot was fine and he was swinging along.  On a large grassy verge we stepped into canter and yep, that saddle is too long, Ted launched into spectacular aerobatics and left Martha and I for dead.

Thankfully Ted did his break dancing in a straight line and his rider, who has a position to die for, stayed put and pulled Ted up.  I couldn't help but think it was a 'one all' situation in the relationship but thought better than saying it !

Ted is off to Swallowfields on Saturday, minus Alice as I can't stand the pressure.


----------



## teacups (14 December 2016)

Ahaa - and I can see why Ted is smitten.

He should be more gracious towards Alice though - she probably beat him because she actually did some homework whilst he was snoring and dreaming about fancy saddles. What a shame though that it (the saddle) is too long. Bet Alice is eyeing it up, will go nicely with Manolos surely?

I had a great mental image going of straight-lined-horse breakdancing. <g>

Go Ted & rider on Saturday - & hope he doesn't decide the judge's car is jumpable


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 December 2016)

Message to Ted.

Gallop is not required in dressage.  Wall of death corners are not required in dressage.  Scores of 3's and 4's are not acceptable to those who very kindly feed you, dress you and on occasion cuddle you.  It was also not appropriate to pinch my piece of cake after performing like a giant space hopper.

Especially on a day when several people approached you and in awe said 'is that Ted ?' wow he is gorgeous. What did you do Ted ?, cock up in spectacular fashion, nice one you gert carthorse.


----------



## Bradsmum (17 December 2016)

Oops!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (17 December 2016)

I'm fairly sure he looks amazing at full gallop, lovely horse, AA


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 December 2016)

He nicked your piece of CAKE :eek3: ??

Ted, be afraid. Be very afraid...


----------



## Merrymoles (17 December 2016)

Sugar rush! 

Mine own mini carthorse was a complete bogwoppit today until I actually got on him and then he decided to behave - gate therapy (ie standing by the gate for ten minutes before trying to open it to go out) seems to calm his small brain. Having watched a programme about the making of Father Ted (no relation I'm sure) last night, we are all agree that my lad is Father Dougal. He needs things explaining several times and is liable to get over-excited at the least excuse.

It's a good job we don't let the behaviour outweigh the need for love and understanding


----------



## Micropony (17 December 2016)

Oh dear. 

Still, Ted The Tremendous in full gallop and performing space hopper impersonations was, I imagine, a pretty impressive spectacle!

Cake thievery though is pretty low, Ted. You really do need to reflect on what you've done there, young man!


----------



## LadySam (17 December 2016)

Oh Ted, you big nong.  Keep giving Alice reasons like this to feel superior to you, she'll be unbearable.


----------



## View (18 December 2016)

OK, who was it? Who gave Ted the blue smarties?

AA, I think it may be time to search Alice's locker ...


----------



## teacups (18 December 2016)

LadySanta said:



			Oh Ted, you big nong.  Keep giving Alice reasons like this to feel superior to you, she'll be unbearable.
		
Click to expand...

And unbeatable, haha.

Did no one video this test? <g>


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 January 2017)

Team AA is bored, fat and furry.  That is just me but the horses are much the same, so tomorrow we are going to a show jumping clinic with Ted and Alice.  The trainer is a good one so I have checked that feathers, farting, pouting and sulking are acceptable. Ted supplies the feathers and farting, Alice will sulk and pout.  I am assuming that no reply is a an ok.  I have just shaved Alice's armpits and beard as a gesture of refinement and she has a clean nightie on.  Ted resembles a bear's arse at the moment and refuses to allow the mud to be removed from his ears, he is being very head shy again at the moment.

Camera is going and a report, hopefully from the sofa and not A&E will follow.  Ted's rider will wear his new air jacket.  Rest assured should he come off the thing goes bang neither Ted or rider will ever be seen again !


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 January 2017)

Ted is not one to make a fuss [NOT], is there something living in his lugs?


----------



## PorkChop (7 January 2017)

I just hope that Teds farting does not set off the air jacket 

Looking forward to the report


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 January 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			Ted is not one to make a fuss [NOT], is there something living in his lugs?
		
Click to expand...

Vets looked at him when he was broken and nothing found. I will get him checked again when he has his teeth done. He has had a bad day, the cat beat him up and sank her claws in his nose.


----------



## teacups (8 January 2017)

Good luck today, team! 

Ted and Alice may have made some New Year's resolutions...suppose you'll have to wait and see what...could be anything but hopefully useful...<g>


----------



## D66 (8 January 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			Ted is not one to make a fuss [NOT], is there something living in his lugs?
		
Click to expand...

Make him takeoff his beats.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 January 2017)

We are home.

I will start with the injuries first.

One bitten finger and lots of blood.
One strained groin and lots of moaning.
One broken filler.

We arrived in good time and waited outside the indoor for the previous session to end.  The doors opened and out came 3 smart horses that look like showjumpers in the making.  In marches Ted has a glance around and takes a 10 minute pee with sound effects from both ends.  Alice shot to the other end of the school fearing being drowned, splashed or covered in skid marks.

The instructor a BS Level 3 coach, who we do know (thankfully!) stood in the middle of the school with a faintly disguised expression of utter disbelief.  The previous group had, judging by the fences, been doing skinnies, corners and bounces.  Ted's rider went a whiter shade of pale on looking at the fences.  I was more concerned that we would have a water jump if Ted kept on peeing.  The fright was enough to make Ted's rider decide he needed to pee too.  My ear splitting screech of 'AIR JACKET' just prevented a huge bang as he threw himself off Ted and disappeared to the toilet.  Honestly it is like taking a pair of toddlers out.  I had visions of Ted's rider locking himself in the loo for 90 minutes.

With both horses going very green in a new environment a good bit of the 90 minute session was spent doing flat work with lots of stretchy breaks.  Ted was, as ever, very enthusiastic and starting to go well.  The instructor was impressed, make that surprised.  Time was spent helping Ted straighten his canter and open his forehand.  Whilst all this was going on Alice stood in the centre with her nose on the surface, ears at right angles and looking like something you might see on the beach at Weston Super Mare.

Ted was given a break and the first injury occurred when his rider rewarded the good work with a polo mint.  Ted lost lip control, dropped the mint and munched on a finger instead.  First aid was administered, don't fingers bleed well !

Alice was stoked up and after some persuasion produced some decent flat work, she had a lot of help with maintaining a contact and staying in front of the leg.  Another little break and homework was discussed before moving onto poles and cross poles.  Both worked well, Ted tripped up a few times and Alice tested the smash ability of the poles but all was generally good.

With confidence brimming a filler was introduced to the cross pole, maybe I should reword that, with confidence brimming a monster of epic proportions appeared out of nowhere and landed in front of the cross pole.  Alice spooked yards away from it and stopped dead, Ted didn't see it until the last second and did an impressive hook off through his shoulder.  Far play to his rider who didn't budge.

Proper babies aren't they said the instructor as he put up poles onto the wings to guide the horses into the centre.  Ted comes round again in his best trot and this time he is going, perhaps not in the right direction but he went - straight over the highest part of the guide pole without touching it and making a lovely shape.  Rider stays in correct position and on board, god knows how.  'Come again' and Ted stays dead straight and makes a nice effort over the filler, lands on the correct lead and canters away with a happy head toss and looking for more fences.  We now have injury number two as his rider announces he has hurt himself and his sex life is, without doubt, over.

Alice finally agrees to approach the fire breathing filler in trot before grinding to another halt.  She then decided she could get her front end over but forgot she has a bit more following.  The result being death by Alice to the filler and a little wake up moment for the horse who was swinging between nappiness and idleness.  She came round again and made a good effort on both reins.

Sadly there are no photographs as the flash was going off and the horses were struggling without having any further distraction. I don't think either horse will be needed on the British team just yet.


----------



## SEL (8 January 2017)

Tears running down my face by 2nd paragraph - well done team Ted & Alice! Hope your riders recover......


----------



## Roxylola (8 January 2017)

Oh bless them both, sounds like it will have done their flatwork loads of good though. The tale of the filler reminded me of many years ago at a club show the organisers had made a "wall" they painted a sheet of mdf or similar with bricks and introduced to the jumping. It was only about 2'6" or so but everything stopped at it, until my horse went in, jumped clear but he had a nasty habit of having a buck on landing. I had ridden in quite strong to the wall, he of course let fly after it, not only kicked it down but broke it clean in half! Much consternation followed about what to do about everyone else who had had faults there!


----------



## D66 (8 January 2017)

Congratulations on surviving.  Have you been invited to rebook?
Our kids once watched a rhino having a pee in Whipsnade Zoo.  Very nearly a bathfull was the verdict.


----------



## View (8 January 2017)

Oh AA, please don't stop the updates.

At least they are all home almost in one piece (the filler doesn't count as a casualty).

I was assisting at a pole work clinic session once, when one big horse stopped dead, halfway through a line of poles.  He obviously felt much better afterwards as he was moving much better, but I now had to deal with the poles in an absolute lake (definitely more than a bathtub amount). I was glad I was wearing wellies and not my short boots ...

Fortunately, the next group were being introduced to some cross country type hazards!


----------



## PorkChop (8 January 2017)

Bet you are all exhausted 

Injuries to the rider don't count


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 January 2017)

well done ted and alice....looking forward to more sessions but with pics next time....


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 January 2017)

Looks like this showjumping game is exhausting.  Ted is on his side fast asleep in his barn and Alice is on her chest snoozing in her stable.  Neither of them got up when the feed room opened.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 January 2017)

Its strange:  my friend had her mare out round the roads in town when she needed to pee, so a quick trip to her garden, the lawn has recovered now!
I am sympathetic to the mare, but Ted  ............... no excuses.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (8 January 2017)

And more importantly how was the inside of the horsebox? Have you hosed it out yet? Lol! Xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 January 2017)

Farmer Chalk said:



			And more importantly how was the inside of the horsebox? Have you hosed it out yet? Lol! Xx
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, every flipping time the babies travel they pebble dash the walls.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (8 January 2017)

Crying with laughter! I would have been hysterical watching all this happen


----------



## Annagain (9 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Oh yes, every flipping time the babies travel they pebble dash the walls.
		
Click to expand...

My two are 21 and still do that!


----------



## JenHunt (9 January 2017)

annagain said:



			My two are 21 and still do that!
		
Click to expand...

yup, mine are 23 this time round and it's the same every time.... life is just so exciting!


----------



## showjumpingharry (18 January 2017)

Just read the whole thing from start to finish and all I can say is wow... AA you are one amazing lady with some lovely lovely horses&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 January 2017)

showjumpingharry said:



			Just read the whole thing from start to finish and all I can say is wow... AA you are one amazing lady with some lovely lovely horses&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Aww, thank you I am all embarrassed now. Without the best husband, the best vet and a very special friend and the NHS none of it would ever have been possible.

The real Adorable Alice says you have far too much spare time to have read 4 years worth of my ramblings !


----------



## bigbrownhorse (18 January 2017)

Fantastic!  Sounds like such fun! Hope the injuries heal quickly and  round 2 is slightly less eventful! My Molly did the peeing thing too in front of about 10 tourists who exclaimed with many wows and statements like they wish they had videoed it for YouTube as I stood in stirrups for at least 10min


----------



## sky1000 (18 January 2017)

Those eyelashes


----------



## showjumpingharry (19 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Aww, thank you I am all embarrassed now. Without the best husband, the best vet and a very special friend and the NHS none of it would ever have been possible.

The real Adorable Alice says you have far too much spare time to have read 4 years worth of my ramblings !







Click to expand...

Haha I did it over two days I don't have that much time to spare


----------



## Annagain (19 January 2017)

bigbrownhorse said:



			Fantastic!  Sounds like such fun! Hope the injuries heal quickly and  round 2 is slightly less eventful! My Molly did the peeing thing too in front of about 10 tourists who exclaimed with many wows and statements like they wish they had videoed it for YouTube as I stood in stirrups for at least 10min
		
Click to expand...

I'll never forget the day my old boy stopped in the middle (literally) of a busy but narrow country lane for a wee. By the time he'd finished there were 20 cars waiting either side and a river running down the road. He was pretty fussy about where he weed so judging by the fact he stopped on the road, the time he was weeing for and the volume of liquid he REALLY needed it.


----------



## Meredith (19 January 2017)

I stopped in the lorry park of a motorway services for my own 'comfort break'. When I returned there were a couple of lorry drivers looking at the back of my trailer. My horse obviously needed a break of her own and a torrent similar to Niagara Falls was flowing from the ramp and onto the tarmac! 
Keep up the wonderful reports AA.


----------



## Merrymoles (19 January 2017)

When I worked at a riding school many years ago, we used to do a staff-only day ride on Boxing Day and we once visited one of our liveries at her house on a nice housing estate next to the country park we had ridden through. She brought us out chocolate biscuits and we stood chatting, only for every single horse to wee on the road - once one started, they were all away and there were probably 15 of us if not more. There were torrents running down the road...


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 January 2017)

moleskinsmum said:



			When I worked at a riding school many years ago, we used to do a staff-only day ride on Boxing Day and we once visited one of our liveries at her house on a nice housing estate next to the country park we had ridden through. She brought us out chocolate biscuits and we stood chatting, only for every single horse to wee on the road - once one started, they were all away and there were probably 15 of us if not more. There were torrents running down the road...
		
Click to expand...

That would have been worth seeing, so funny.

The worst pee moment I had was at Uttoxeter racecourse.  Irish Draught show and I took a fab young horse who had been doing really well in ID and heavyweight hunter classes so I was quietly imagining a good day.  Crack of dawn start, no groom.  Massive class of 30 in the 4 year old class and I was pulled first after the go round, he went well for the ride judge, a bit green and the judge rode on the buckle which puzzled the horse a bit but all was fine.  Two hours later the class finished and I had lost the will to live, the horse was comatose.  Remounted and out we all went, I was called back stone cold last.

Never mind there are plenty of goodies on the truck and we can go home.  Telling the horse to take a run out before we load was totally ignored so I loaded him, he was a bit sticky and could not be trusted until he got a little older.  Lorry refused to start, my day is getting better all the time, out comes the NFU.  I don't want to unload the horse unless I really have to as hacking down the M6 was a very real possiblity.  The rather lovely mechanic was under the lorry when the horse decided he was going to pee, the poor chaps tool box was full and he got a little damp too.  Just about summed the day up really !


----------



## Clannad48 (19 January 2017)

Not pee related but our mare decided to drop the biggest, stinkiest pile of poo during a dressage test, right in front of the judges halfway through a rein back.  My daughter, who was the rider, was mortified and we have never been back to that venue since.


----------



## JenHunt (20 January 2017)

That reminds me of Tom - he hated dressage, just couldn't see the point of it, so would use it as an opportunity to play the fool. He used to squeal going down the centre line, buck in every canter transition, try to eat the grass at walk.... etc etc.... My sister used to try to fool him by not warming up, or by warming up in a spare arena, or by warming up and putting him away again for ten mins... none of it worked! The pinnacle of this, was at a one day event, walking around the dressage ring before the horn went, the judge leaned out to check my sister's number with her. As they were exchanging a few words through the open car window Tom decided now was the opportune moment for a huge wee..... right by the car. Poor judge was trapped in her car for the remainder of the day as she hadn't brought wellies!

By contrast, Ron won't wee in public. Not even with a person he knows in his stable... it's the only time he fidgets! I now know that I have to leave the stable for a few minutes so that he'll pee, but we used to fall out over his fidgeting on a hunting morning! He'd then hold on to it all day until after he's been washed, dried, stable bandaged and put in with food!


----------



## KM-R (27 January 2017)

I've just read my way through this whole thread, and loved every minute of it. Hoping for more updates soon! xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 January 2017)

Puzzled Ted.Com or in Ted talk - wtf is that, my mate has turned ecking bright red.







This morning Dim Tim was introduced to his first rug.  He doesn't need one but at 3 1/2 years old and on his way to a new home it is time he was able to wear one.

So with Ted at his side for moral support we went through the usual, 'look Tim, this is a rug business'.  With a rested leg, a fart and a large yawn the likely hood of any reaction was nil and on it went.  Tim looked around, sniffed it and said 'yeah whatever'.  Ted The Twit however, snorted, reversed at speed and shot out of the barn.  So much for moral support and and a steadying influence.  Dim Tim was mildly amused but far too tired to follow him. It is a very long way from Tim's brain to his feet and they rarely have a conversation.

After doing a lap of the field Ted returned to the barn with great suspicion to investigate further.







I have no idea why or what to make of Ted's behaviour when he came back into the barn.  He treated Tim as a new horse, was very wary of him, sniffed underneath him and under Tim's jaw, threatened him with hind feet and was vocal.  Of course Tim gave absolutely no response, as far as he was concerned this was the horse he has spent the last 3 years with and is his mate.  Deciding it was safer for Tim to be out of the barn I kicked them both out into the field and watched from a distance.  The behaviour lasted a little while longer with Ted prancing around Tim.  Getting no response Ted then started to undress Tim by grabbing the neckline of the rug and trying to pull it forwards.  That did it for me and I took it off before Ted caused a proper accident or suffocated poor Tim.

I have done as I promised Tim's new owners - taught him to wear a rug, they don't need to know anything else !  In forty five years of horse keeping I have never seen a horse behave like Ted did this morning.


----------



## sky1000 (29 January 2017)

I like the sound of Tim: what is his story please (I love a story)


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 January 2017)

sky1000 said:



			I like the sound of Tim: what is his story please (I love a story)
		
Click to expand...

He is Alice's half brother (same dam) by -http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_39071.html

He is a gorgeous young horse who needs a lot of time to fulfil his promise of being a middleweight hunter.


----------



## millikins (29 January 2017)

My daughter's mare reacted like this when the dog went into the field with his coat on. They have had normal amicable horse/dog interaction for over a year but she really went for him and he had to make a run for it.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 January 2017)

We had a cob mare who took it upon herself to kick off the rugs that the other 3 had on for the first time, after we moved here, where we are much higher than we were at livery. She was perfectly comfortable in her own rug and had occasionally but not often seen the others wear rugs before. However she obviously thought that these rugs were a threat.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 February 2017)

Ted The Twit 1  v  Weatherbeeta heavyweight, expensive nearly new rug - nil.

How - given I have no barbed wire, no obstacles and a very safe field, does the ecking creature manage to split his rug from just behind his wither straight down his spine to the top of his tail !!  The raging pillock was trying to run away from the clumps of white insulation material that had fallen out of the rug and were wafting around the barn.  The rug is beyond redemption as is my sense of humour. 

Dim Tim is pleading innocence.   For punishment Ted is now wearing the bright pink turnout that no one else will wear because it is so girly.  He doesn't have any pocket money to buy another because he is still paying off all the bad behaviour fines he incurred whilst trying to grow up and he can't even go back on the naughty step because his backside has outgrown it.  

Flipping horses !


----------



## Adopter (14 February 2017)

There is no reply to that one AA, except your ability to write with humor when things do not go to plan is a gift to brighten the day.  Naughty Ted, whatever games have they being playing.


----------



## teacups (14 February 2017)

Ted has a secret life as the Incredible Hulk?


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 February 2017)

teacups said:



			Ted has a secret life as the Incredible Hulk?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it !  I just cannot see how he managed to rip it on the top, it is (was !) a very robust rug.  Dim Tim might have grabbed it and hung on to start a rip and then maybe got a foot in it.  The do play hard and spend plenty of time waving feet at one another.


----------



## Ormsweird (14 February 2017)

I now have a mental image of two horses doing 'jazz hands' at each other...


----------



## D66 (14 February 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted The Twit 1  v  Weatherbeeta heavyweight, expensive nearly new rug - nil.

How - given I have no barbed wire, no obstacles and a very safe field, does the ecking creature manage to split his rug from just behind his wither straight down his spine to the top of his tail !!  The raging pillock was trying to run away from the clumps of white insulation material that had fallen out of the rug and were wafting around the barn.  The rug is beyond redemption as is my sense of humour. 

Dim Tim is pleading innocence.   For punishment Ted is now wearing the bright pink turnout that no one else will wear because it is so girly.  He doesn't have any pocket money to buy another because he is still paying off all the bad behaviour fines he incurred whilst trying to grow up and he can't even go back on the naughty step because his backside has outgrown it.  

Flipping horses !
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he farted. :s


----------



## luckyoldme (14 February 2017)

have you got a picture of the ripped rug?


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 February 2017)

D66 said:



			Perhaps he farted. :s
		
Click to expand...

Well, he is certainly full of S H one T judging by the number of barrows I heaved out of the barn this evening.

He was ridden for the first time in 3 weeks today and am I told he was excellent including giving his friends a lead by marching past the travellers horses, chickens, dogs, bonfires and bow tops that are camped down the lane without flinching.  My suggestion to his rider, that he should have got off and tethered Ted with them was met with a 'you can't mean it', oh yes I could !

There is most certainly some naughtiness going on the field.  Alice never gets dirty, she tip toes across the muddy bits, never rolls unless she can find a clean patch and is always immaculate.  Tonight she is plastered and upset, I reckon the boys have chucked her in the gateway and held her head under the swamp.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 February 2017)

Ted, wannabee a racehorse, returned to school work today having had several weeks off.  He had a little hack and then to the school.

This is the text I got from his ever patient rider. - 'he is a bit jolly, safe but jolly, he won't stop cantering and I really would like to get off and go home for lunch'

I haven't heard anything else, I wonder if he is till going.  Anyone got Nigel Twiston-Davies' phone number, he likes a good stayer.


----------



## Roxylola (17 February 2017)

Bless him - your rider has mystical skills - I admit to being pretty sticky and having a good knack for getting sticky neds to and over a fence but texting and riding are utterly beyond me


----------



## Micropony (17 February 2017)

What I am especially impressed by is that the chap can text while cantering about. Skillz!


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 February 2017)

Roxylola said:



			Bless him - your rider has mystical skills - I admit to being pretty sticky and having a good knack for getting sticky neds to and over a fence but texting and riding are utterly beyond me
		
Click to expand...

This is the man who can take 3 horses to the dressage and do 2 different tests on each horse and remember the lot, except of course, when it really mattered at regionals and nationals on the only good horse we have ever had, then he forgot one test.

I found Ted with sticky armpits and looking a bit knackered, I would imagine his rider is much the same.  No answer to my message of what are we doing tomorrow.  Maybe Ted needs a young gallant, possibly mad, new rider with stamina and long legs.  Pots of money and lots of land - oops sorry that bit is me, not Ted.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 March 2017)

We have a bit of a problem, anyone got a giant cardigan or pj's please.  I started to clip Ted this evening, he was quite good the last time, but this evening he got upset and very ticklish to the point I put my hat on.  I gave up and will have to give him a happy pill tomorrow, he is now covered in go faster stripes and refusing to come of his stable.

Can somebody please send him a tweet and tell him he must let me finish him and he must not kick my head off.


----------



## babyd (10 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted has had a long chat with himself and reckons the only way to win Alice's affections back is to become Valegro mark two, same colour, plenty of white, can't be that hard can it ?

So this morning he got his feathers in a knot getting to grips with half pass - well baby leg yield but don't burst his bubble by telling him.  He can't stand any more disappointment.



















He is entered for another walk and trot test next week.  He is a funny little soul, he takes his schooling very seriously and we have noticed he rarely puts his ears forward when he is working.  They are either sideways are slightly back, I hope it is just concentration and not anything wrong.  His eyes are soft and he is forward and responsive so I assume he is comfortable.

He is certainly growing up, he did his work this morning taking no notice of a tree being taken down in a neighbours garden just 50 yards away, with men up the tree with chainsaws going.  On the other side of the school Alice decided to do gymnastics and sprinting games.  Not once did he look at either distraction.

His conformation is against him, his huge neck and thick gullet give him a very closed up look and allow him to curl up very easily.  He will stretch in snatches but is very inconsistent.  This was Ted's idea of stretch - just need to find a test with this in it.!






Click to expand...

Sorry to bring this blast from the past up... but you weren't joking about Valegro?! He's lovely!


----------



## Meredith (10 March 2017)

Sorry I don't have a cardie big enough and have no knowledge of tweeting.  However if Ted keeps his go faster stripes you could contact Sky Sports and see if they would use him in their next Formula One advert.


----------



## sky1000 (10 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			This is the man who can take 3 horses to the dressage and do 2 different tests on each horse and remember the lot, except of course, when it really mattered at regionals and nationals on the only good horse we have ever had, then he forgot one test.

I found Ted with sticky armpits and looking a bit knackered, I would imagine his rider is much the same.  No answer to my message of what are we doing tomorrow.  Maybe Ted needs a young gallant, possibly mad, new rider with stamina and long legs.  Pots of money and lots of land - oops sorry that bit is me, not Ted.
		
Click to expand...

Your rider looks absolutely brilliant.  I have noticed this before - that he looks brilliant.  But what I don't know, and you do, I imagine, is just why or perhaps not why but how.  I would really welcome you telling me what it is.  He is obviously relaxed and his seat is fab but what else is it?  This is probably an odd question but I just love how he looks on a horse and I don't have the knowledge to know why.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 March 2017)

sky1000 said:



			Your rider looks absolutely brilliant.  I have noticed this before - that he looks brilliant.  But what I don't know, and you do, I imagine, is just why or perhaps not why but how.  I would really welcome you telling me what it is.  He is obviously relaxed and his seat is fab but what else is it?  This is probably an odd question but I just love how he looks on a horse and I don't have the knowledge to know why.
		
Click to expand...

We both trained with a lady called Jenny Key.  He continues to train with various instructors, he keeps himself fit and is very slim with a natural balance on a horse.  His hands are amazing and I put that down to him being a professional (now retired) musician and teacher of music, he is a violinist and pianist.  He has real empathy with horses, they love him and Ted worships him.  I feel jealous at times because although I feed and care for Ted twice daily, it is his rider that he is really linked up to.

Years ago when we trained together, I actually had the better horse but he could get a better tune out of his tricky horse in half the time it took me to learn something.  His ability to absorb lessons is just amazing and he can then put it into practice and retain all the knowledge. Annoying and inspiring at the same time, he is a very special friend - just as well !


----------



## sky1000 (10 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			We both trained with a lady called Jenny Key.  He continues to train with various instructors, he keeps himself fit and is very slim with a natural balance on a horse.  His hands are amazing and I put that down to him being a professional (now retired) musician and teacher of music, he is a violinist and pianist.  He has real empathy with horses, they love him and Ted worships him.  I feel jealous at times because although I feed and care for Ted twice daily, it is his rider that he is really linked up to.

Years ago when we trained together, I actually had the better horse but he could get a better tune out of his tricky horse in half the time it took me to learn something.  His ability to absorb lessons is just amazing and he can then put it into practice and retain all the knowledge. Annoying and inspiring at the same time, he is a very special friend - just as well !
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for that very comprehensive and interesting reply


----------



## Merrymoles (12 March 2017)

I've thought this about your rider too - he is almost like a dancer in that his balance and poise look completely effortless! Hats off to him - but don't let him take his off in case his head swells!


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 March 2017)

moleskinsmum said:



			I've thought this about your rider too - he is almost like a dancer in that his balance and poise look completely effortless! Hats off to him - but don't let him take his off in case his head swells!
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't have said that if you saw him yesterday.  He took his own heavyweight hunter and Pocket Rocket Martha to Adam Henson's Cotswold ride.  He got back ache towards the end of the ride and decided to walk the last mile, went to jump off a moving 17.3,  on his tummy across the saddle when he realised he had not undone the air jacket cord.  Martha's rider had to reach over and undo it before everything went bang !  He then tried to take the gate post with him on the way out with the lorry.  He is a liability when I am not with him.

Whilst he was having fun I was wrestling with his second string Ted The Twit, I get all the good jobs.  We had a chat about being grown up and he is now clipped, well in a fashion,, he let me clip right up to his bridle line on one side but not the other, his ears remain very hairy because he will not allow even scissors on his ears and he has one fluffy bum cheek having taken exception to having the clippers on the inside of his thigh.  Just as well he has nothing in his diary at the moment.  I am pleased with him though, he wasn't happy to be clipped but he listened, its a bit ragged but the clippers and I are intact and he is happy.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 March 2017)

Two sets of blades and a ridiculous amount of time later, the furry fool is clipped and has retained his furry ears.  The down time is over and the dressage is starting again on Tuesday.  I would like him to do the heavy horse dressage but none of our local centres do it as yet.

Someone mentioned the horse had 'wintered well' Ted thought that was great until I told him it was polite way of saying 'fat git'.  Alice thought that was hilarious until she found that trotting for more than 60 seconds was beyond her and stepping through was impossible because her belly is in the way of her hind legs.  So despite me dumping nearly 2 stone and not looking any different, it appears we have all 'wintered well' !

Looking forward to this first week of more daylight, prelim 14 and 18 for Ted, not sure how well it will go because his rider is very excited at how easily and quickly Ted has picked up walk to canter.  Questioning that the movement is not needed until elementary I was told that Ted likes to learn new things and the exercise has helped to get him off his forehand.  When asked if he only does it when asked was answered with 'sometimes'.  I feel a lot of 'not required' comments coming on Tuesday.

Friday Adorable Alice is off to a showing clinic to get the final verdict on whether she is a princess or a pit pony.  I think I know the answer, but regardless she has been preened, plucked and polished.  Just need to persuade her that work is not a four letter word and it would be nice if she smiled a bit more and put her ears forward on the odd occasion.

I shall report back at the end of the week.  Most likely with 8 minutes worth of walk to canter from Ted and an hour of 'make me. won't and can't from Alice.

His mane and tail will be tamed before Tuesday


----------



## sky1000 (25 March 2017)

looking forward to update.  I love stories.  Two stone!  you have lost two stone! Wow.  Congratulations.


----------



## chaps89 (25 March 2017)

No pictures of Alice post-beauty regime? 
Great to hear all is going well, Ted is no longer sporting go faster stripes and that two stone lost is a great achievement, especially over winter.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 March 2017)

chaps89 said:



			No pictures of Alice post-beauty regime? 
Great to hear all is going well, Ted is no longer sporting go faster stripes and that two stone lost is a great achievement, especially over winter.
		
Click to expand...

Did no one tell you that nice girls do not air their bikini line in public!, she would be mortified if her hairy bits were on display, she has morals, well occasionally she does.  Two of us did more coat stripping this morning after she had worked, she looks better but I really wish I had clipped her out in January rather than the half clip I actually did, she looks such a mess and I bet all the others at the clinic on Friday will be gleaming.  Hindsight or is it foresight, too late either way.


----------



## Sven (26 March 2017)

Congrats on the weight loss, I hope you can inspire me to do the same. Alice looks fab and Ted always seems to scrub up well, what a team &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 March 2017)

Dear Ted,

Submission is when YOU give in, not getting your ever patient and forgiving rider to give in to you.
Balance is YOU remaining upright, not getting your rider to prop you up.
The test is about YOU doing the movements as they are stipulated on the sheet, there is not an opportunity to free style or add your own ideas.
Effectiveness of the rider, your rider is effectively exhausted and has gone to bed for the afternoon.

and no, that face is not sorry enough.






It would be conservative to say that Ted was very pleased to be going out again this morning, having not done any dressage for a good while.  It took me an hour to plait him and heaven knows how many times I got off and on my stool.  He galloped up the ramp and then shouted out of the lorry window all the way to the venue which was a tad embarrassing at the traffic lights in rush hour.

He managed 62% in prelim 14 which included two 4's and two 5's for a woeful canter and a couple of appalling transitions.  Prelim 18 was slightly better with 64% but still had a 4 and 5, but he did get an 8 for rhythm and a couple of 8's elsewhere.  Both tests were done in record speeds with plenty of wall of death moments.


















We had a nice day though and he is always good fun to take anywhere.  This dressage was our local riding club's winter series of 6 shows, the last one being today.  We did Oct to December but missed January and Feb because the horses were out of work in mid winter.  Ted still managed to gain enough points from his 4 outings to finish in 6th place in the points league, and won himself a large rosette, a bag of sweets and one of those sticky licks, which I am guessing, will have the blue smarties effect if he is allowed to eat it !


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (28 March 2017)

Poor Ted, he is mis-understood, just needs a cuddle, a kiss, a Kilo of Best Apples, and a nice thick bed of Best of Bedding, and just two minutes alone with a molasses ball-in-a- bowl.
Roseettes ............ pah..................


----------



## meesha (28 March 2017)

Brilliant report and result, love reading about his exploits.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (28 March 2017)

But did he leave the arena? :lol:

He looks very sorry in that picture too .


----------



## teacups (28 March 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			But did he leave the arena? :lol:

He looks very sorry in that picture too .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, fantastic photo. His rider looks wonderful as ever, and I just wanted to add that those flying feathers look incredibly clean and dazzling...what more could you have done? 
Congratulations Ted plus team! 6th place out of how many, by the way? ;p


----------



## sky1000 (28 March 2017)

I think he looks more heck busted than sorry


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 March 2017)

Alice looks fabulous! Hasn't she muscled up nicely. I don't know if she'll pigeon hole into one of the desired showing categories, but she's a Really Nice Sort .

As for Ted... I initially thought the sweets he won were human sweets, which could go to his rider to help restore energy levels, but I see they're equine sweets, and it sounds like Ted defo doesn't need any extra energy atm! Congrats on the frillies, though, great stuff.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 April 2017)

Ted and Alice's editor in chief is getting a bit lax, so I had better bring their antics up to speed.

Sadly it is now official, Alice is a pumpkin not a princess.  Her assessment, last Friday with Robert Oliver went well and I was very pleased with her attitude and way of going, but as expected she is too pretty to be a cob and not pretty enough to be a small hunter at county level.  She will be lots of fun locally though and will go jumping.











She returned to the lovely facilities of Stourport Riding school on the Sunday for our vet practice's open day.  She is their cover girl and she enjoyed meeting her fans who have followed her, via the newsletter, since she was born.  She was first on the weigh bridge and mortified the gathering of vets and the Allen & Page nutritionist with her impressive 582kg, they all agreed she did not look anywhere near that weight, and they got into a huddle discussing how important it is to know how heavy a horse is when trying to gauge drug dosage.  Alice then had a big chalk sign written on her 'GUESS HOW HEAVY I AM'.  Needless to say she was aghast and threw the entire contents of her handbag across the lorry park.  We were sworn to secrecy not to tell Ted that she is officially a fat bird.

Anyway, we decided to show her the lovely clear round jumps and she had a little go, that made her sweat the chalk sign off and get very out of breath.  She was convinced all the effort would result in weight loss, so we went back to the scales and blimey O'rielly, she had lost 8kg.  Why can't I drop 8kg when I sweat a bit !







They are both out on Good Friday, competing against one another prelim 7 and 14. That is assuming Ted gets up and puts his face straight.











Both of them will have a sad weekend as Dim Tim leaves us for his new home and to start his ridden career.  Alice will miss him the most. She loves her half brother.






Ted will probably enjoy some peace.


----------



## jojo5 (9 April 2017)

I am a closet fan of Dim Tim so sad to hear he is leaving you but how lucky are his new owners...........&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 April 2017)

jojo5 said:



			I am a closet fan of Dim Tim so sad to hear he is leaving you but how lucky are his new owners...........&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

There will be lots of updates, his new owners are dear friends and I will be kept well updated.  We tried to give him a make over today before he leaves.  He looks no different and we both had asthma attacks, filthy hairy beast is Dim Tim.


----------



## LadySam (9 April 2017)

Another wonderful update, but my goodness, who is the naughty fence muncher?  They've certainly done a number on those railings!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 April 2017)

LadySam said:



			Another wonderful update, but my goodness, who is the naughty fence muncher?  They've certainly done a number on those railings!
		
Click to expand...

A racehorse called 'Overly Cautious' did that and he won't be taking his summer holidays this year with me.  He was not overly cautious with his ruddy teeth.  There is another 200 metres of damage.


----------



## Merrymoles (10 April 2017)

Ah fence chewers...An old stud groom I worked for used to coat anything being chewed with lard. It's a cheap fix and they certainly didn't seem to like it! Mind you, I was somewhat puzzled the first time he sent me to ask his wife for half a pound of lard...


----------



## JenHunt (10 April 2017)

crikey that's some fence chewing!! We use old engine oil, applied liberally with an equally old paint brush. It always used to be my first job of the school easter holidays, to go round and repaint all the posts and rails in the summer fields before they were moved into them, and then the last job of the summer hols to do the winter field... thankfully our current old men prefer soft green grass (or hedge, or ash tree, or, even better, anything provided by a human)....


----------



## Pippity (10 April 2017)

Ted's face is the same as my share horse's when I get JUST the right itchy spot!

Alice is looking absolutely stunning. Such a shame she falls between showing categories.


----------



## jojo5 (10 April 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			There will be lots of updates, his new owners are dear friends and I will be kept well updated.  We tried to give him a make over today before he leaves.  He looks no different and we both had asthma attacks, filthy hairy beast is Dim Tim.
		
Click to expand...

It's his rufty- tufty looks and individual wisdom that attract me .............


----------



## ycbm (10 April 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			A racehorse called 'Overly Cautious' did that and he won't be taking his summer holidays this year with me.  He was not overly cautious with his ruddy teeth.  There is another 200 metres of damage.
		
Click to expand...

AA have you ever tried to write professionally? You have such a way with words.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			AA have you ever tried to write professionally? You have such a way with words.
		
Click to expand...

No, i doubt my education would be sufficient. Ted's thread just started as a plea for help when he landed in 2012 and then as a bit of company for me when I was ill in 2013/14.  The whole forum was company for the months I was at home.  The breaking and making of Ted interested a lot of forum readers so I kept it going.  At some point it will have to stop, he is grown up now, well most of the time !

We are looking forward to Friday's dressage, I have two riders wanting to beat one another and threatening that one will be hacking home if beaten by the other.  Ted and Alice are plotting untold naughtiness and I am fearing the day will be like taking four toddlers out.  At least Allens Hill has a good burger bar, if it all turns into a squabble I will put Ted and Alice in a bun with lots of ketchup.


----------



## ycbm (11 April 2017)

Qualifications be damned, you really can write! 

Take plenty of nappies tomorrow


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			Qualifications be damned, you really can write! 

Take plenty of nappies tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Nappies packed, sweets, toys (not heavy or breakable ones, Alice can throw hers miles, can't risk injury to others !) crisps, pop and variety of cardigans.  Spare stockings in case Alice gets hers laddered, lipstick and mascara.  Oh crickey, that is bling and I have just commented on the glittered racehorse thread, opps.

2, saddles, bridles, rain mac, sweat sheet, half ton of hay, grooming kit....................................and vodka.   Assuming I survive the day and return in an upright position I will update on the toddlers day out this evening.  Bet Ted is flat out snoring and farting when I get onto the yard in a minute.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (14 April 2017)

Have a lovely day out with your superstars.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 April 2017)

The Toddlers outing report.  Forgive any spelling errors, I have just finished an entire bottle of Prosecco, Belletti very nice indeed.

We have had the most lovely day and this picture sums it up nicely.







Super Ted won both his prelim classes, P14 with a very nice 70.2%.  Little Alice who was at her busiest venue so far, was a little overawed by everything and reverted to her tight backed short stepping mode in P7, being unplaced  on 60%.  She tried but was very worried.  The world and his wife seemed to be at Allenshill today, it was a joint dressage and combined training day and it was lovely to see the venue so well supported.  It was a good learning curve for Alice.  Ted took everything in his stride and posed all day.  It reaped benefits with so many people telling him how handsome he is.  I soon put him straight with a threat of putting him in a milk cart if he got too above himself with fame.







We had a nice break for lunch before P14 and Alice stuffed herself full of haylage and had a coughing fit.  With all our neighbours staring at the box I felt like shouting 'no disease', just a gutsy tart who has stuffed the lot to ensure Ted gets nothing !

A facefull of haylage and a rest agreed with Alice and she came out for her second test a totally different horse, relaxed and focused she went beautifully and I was so proud of her.  It doesn't seem five minutes since she was born and I was wiping her nose as she took her first breath.  Where does time go.  I knew it was a nice test and her way of going is far more correct than Ted's but I was still surprised to see her on 69% and holding on to 3rd place.

Ted was on fire in the collecting ring, refusing to stand still for more than a few seconds and displaying all the nervous head snatching, feet stamping behaviour that we haven't seen in a while and very much wanting to get on with his test. As soon as he was in the arena he changed instantly and got on with his job.

His rider declared he had done the best test so far being soft, listening and not hurtling along on his forehand.  With an 8.5 for his position and some 8's through the test, Ted's rider was elated.  I have just had a text telling me he has downed a bottle of champagne and is half way through a bottle of white wine whilst trying to decide if Ted could try a novice test next.  Tomorrow morning's hack out could be a grumpy head ache hour.






This picture makes me smile, Not sure who is concentrating the most.


----------



## ycbm (14 April 2017)

Go Ted!  Well tried Alice.  What a great report


----------



## Sven (14 April 2017)

Wow made my day, don't you dare stop telling the story of Ted and Alice x


----------



## sky1000 (14 April 2017)

I love Ted and Alice.  The Ted thread is the only one for which I haven't deleted notifications.


----------



## Beausmate (15 April 2017)

Fabulous!:biggrin3: Big well done to Team Ted :clap:

Ted frequently has the look and posture of a horse about to venture into battle, whereas his rider has the look of one who wants to venture into the beer tent - the reason for which depending on the mood of his steed...


----------



## Luci07 (15 April 2017)

AA- have you seen the videos for Billy, the dressage wonder cob on FB? Struggling to paste a link.. Will try again but Billy, in full traditional feathers, is showing how he can strut his stuff.


----------



## View (15 April 2017)

Well done Ted and Alice.  Some real progress there with Alice relaxing for the second test and Ted getting down to work in the arena.


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 April 2017)

what a lovely report, well done all!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 April 2017)

Tears not chocolate for Easter Sunday at Team Adorable Alice today.  Alice's half brother and Ted's partner in crime, Dim Tim has just left for the next chapter in his life with his wonderful new owners on the Isle of Mann.  We are all going to miss him terribly but he is too special and has far too much potential to be wasted with me.













He has never been included in Ted's story because he has never officially belonged to me, although I have raised him and he will always be special to me for a variety of reasons, the worst being the fact I let his owner down by being too ill to care for our mare, be with her when he was born and look after him for the first 8 months of his life.  It was very frustrating and upsetting to have all the skill and facilities at home but to have to send the mare away and miss everything.  I was having my first chemotherapy session when he was born. I persuaded someone to take me to see him a few days later which I just about managed but that was it for a good while after.







He had the longest legs ever seen on a foal and is now 17h at almost 4.  Kind and very affectionate, clumsy with the attention span of a goldfish, never said no, always said 'I try' and has been a real pleasure to have around.

A commercial carrier has collected him and the groom was delighted at how polite and sensible Tim was as he loaded into a strange rear facing lorry.  Apparently they deal with a lot of difficult horses.  He is on the M6 now and I am worried sick about him.  I am promised a call from the carrier when they reach the docks, where he is resting overnight before doing the second part of his journey by boat.

Good luck Dim Tim.


----------



## Broc (16 April 2017)

Good luck Dim Tim! Hope he gets there safely


----------



## PorkChop (16 April 2017)

Sure he will be fine, but natural to worry.

Hope Dim Tim gets up to lots of exciting stuff in his new home


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 April 2017)

PorkChop said:



			Sure he will be fine, but natural to worry.

Hope Dim Tim gets up to lots of exciting stuff in his new home 

Click to expand...

He will be broken in the summer, hope that is not too exciting for all concerned !  He arrived in the holding yard safely and sails over tomorrow.  They very kindly sent me pictures, he was cool but his eyes were quite fearful, which I suppose is to be expected from a young horse being handled by strangers in a strange place.  I almost wish i had not seen the photos.  Ted is calling for him but Alice hasn't noticed Tim is missing yet.


----------



## View (16 April 2017)

It's always hard to let them go, but you have given him a wonderful early years education, and have set him up well for his future.

Ted being slightly stressy by breed it's not altogether surprising that he has noticed first.  I wonder if it will sink in with her when she finally gets fed up with Ted calling and asks him what he is making a racket about?

Time for you to raise a glass tonight to Tim and the start of the next phase of his life.  You are allowed to wonder if he will be all right, we all do that when family members fly the nest.


----------



## ozpoz (16 April 2017)

Lovely to see Ted and Alice doing so well - and you have set up Dim Tim beautifully to cope with a change, a good attitude is everything.   : )


----------



## jojo5 (16 April 2017)

Let us know when you hear that Dim Tim has arrived safely at his new home .....


----------



## chaps89 (16 April 2017)

The smile on your riders face in the first photo with your dressage report says it all, brilliant (equally brilliant is the concentration in the canter photo!) It sounds like a fabulous day out with positives for both Alice and Ted.
How sad to see Dim Tim move on but he will have had the very best of starts with yourself to give him a good foundation in the next chapter of his adventures. As to not being there for the first few months? You were exceptionally ill, going through a tough time and the following years he's had with you will be better than many horses could wish for. You're exceptionally inspirational AA


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 April 2017)

More fans for Ted.

This morning Ted and a friend set off for a jolly around the Cotswolds.  The message that has just arrived tells me that during the ride through a beautiful Cotswold village they came across a large group of Japanese tourists who were fascinated by the horses and have all taken selfies with Ted.  Do they not have horses in Japan ?  Followed by 'we are having bacon sandwiches now and will be home later.  I will assume that is the two riders having a bacon sandwich and not Ted with his new Japanese friends.

My furry fool is now making international connections !


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (17 April 2017)

I'm very surprised Ted doesn't have his own Facebook page, twitter account etc 
Global superstardom beckons


----------



## JenHunt (17 April 2017)

aww Dim Tim looks like Ron in that last picture... I think it's the attempt at acceleration from zero to warp speed look, and the ears back and the tail flying... makes their ar53 look huge when they do that!


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 April 2017)

Not sure if it was a good idea or not.

He just about tolerated the fronts coming off, but it took a good while.  He had a melt down with the hinds and kicked out several times, not violent kicking but enough to make it impossible to finish him and he splatted me up the wall which frightened him.

His legs are nice and healthy under the feather which was a bonus, but I am not sure I like the look and he isn't my unique Ted anymore.


----------



## Sven (28 April 2017)

He looks embarrassed &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 April 2017)

Sven said:



			He looks embarrassed &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, we wouldn't got out with one shaved leg and not the other would we !!,but thinking about it I probably have !


----------



## Cobbytype (28 April 2017)

Sven said:



			He looks embarrassed &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought too. "Look what Mother has done". 

A bit like my horse who has come home for a holiday... and is now sporting a 'mum haircut' an embarrassing basin cut fringe.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 April 2017)

Hum, worth a try to see how he looked without but have to say I rather liked the feathery beast look &#128533;


----------



## LadySam (28 April 2017)

Ahh, now you know for sure now what it looks like.  It's quite a bit different to my Photoshop guess from a while back, isn't it?  His feet are not dinner plates at all, his pasterns don't slope badly and he's a bit finer boned under all that feather than I would have guessed.  He doesn't look wrong with clipped legs - I quite like it.  But yes, it does stop him looking like unique Ted.


----------



## Regandal (28 April 2017)

I think he looks fab!  A bit more 'sporty'.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (28 April 2017)

I'd let them grow back.


----------



## alibali (28 April 2017)

To my eye (and I know the square route of diddly squat!) he looks a little top heavy without those glorious feathers mother nature provided  to anchor him to the ground! But it had to be done or you would always have wondered what he would look like trimmed up..... Love this thread and the adventures of your merry band


----------



## chaps89 (29 April 2017)

He's giving you 'The Look' there isn't he! I was really looking forwards to seeing him clipped out but I have to say I actually think his feathers suit him


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 April 2017)

I wonder how long it takes to grow back. The Pocket Rocket mare grows rapidly but her feather is coarse, Ted has the Shire silky feather.

Well make that did have, I am now worrying about him getting sun burn.


----------



## scrat (29 April 2017)

If its any help our shire mare had her hind feather shaved off for a scan in july last year and they are pretty much back to normal now. Sunburn was an issue too so we used sun chaps http://www.charliesproducts.co.uk/cashel-fly-masks/379-leg-guards-0804381021032.html. Shapleys MTG is also your friend http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/grooming/showing-prep/hair-re-growth/shapleys-original-m-t-g-plus.


----------



## teacups (1 May 2017)

I quite like the look!
It will be interesting to hear what effect it has on him - any difference in his way of going, or none? Or would it be impossible to tell and mainly depend on blue smartie intake? I expect Alice is watching this new fashion trend with interest.

What made you decide to go for it - just curiosity to see what was under there?

I've loved all the updates. Any outings this Bank holiday weekend?


----------



## Leo Walker (1 May 2017)

Mine had his off about 10 months ago, and they are about two thirds grown back now.

I really like the new streamlined Ted, but if they arent happy being clipped out then it becomes an ordeal for all concerned, so I think I'm another one for let them grow back as well sadly.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 May 2017)

teacups said:



			I quite like the look!
It will be interesting to hear what effect it has on him - any difference in his way of going, or none? Or would it be impossible to tell and mainly depend on blue smartie intake? I expect Alice is watching this new fashion trend with interest.

What made you decide to go for it - just curiosity to see what was under there?

I've loved all the updates. Any outings this Bank holiday weekend?
		
Click to expand...

Greetings from Ted Land, no outings, this weekend has been dedicated to tidy up the yard, spraying, fencing and tip runs.  How is it possible to accumulate so much rubbish and for the place to look so scruffy in such a short period of time since the last tidy up.  Plus I don't want to be too far away as champion show horse hasn't been too well this past week.

The next outing is on the 6th and another toddlers tea party with both of them in the same classes.  Ted has just let me do his hinds this morning and although not perfect his legs look ok and at least match the front pair! he is sporting a designer belly stripe too, well I had to start somewhere other than straight onto his tricky hind legs didn't I ! and he is in full summer coat so I didn't want to hack at that and he never cow kicks so I was in a safe spot.  He is still a complex little man, after it taking two sessions to do his legs and him getting upset, he stood peacefully whilst I did his beard.  He has come a long way and there is so much more to achieve with him.

It will be interesting to see what the judges think on Saturday.  I watched him trot over the field and thought he action looked more rounded without the feather and his feet are so much more noticeable, so maybe the feather did conceal faults.  It was curiosity that made us do it plus his riders far fetched fantasy of possibly showing him in a local class, what as is anyone's guess.

Tomorrow is another milestone in Ted's career.  With all this hard ground and an increase in work he is hinting towards being footsore, so my farrier is busy making a pair of fronts to be fitted tomorrow.  Alice will be at his side for moral support and to tell him she was very brave and didn't make a fuss when she had her first shoes on.  I had hoped he would stay barefoot as he always managed to grow more foot than he used between trims but he hasn't this spring.  At least with the feathers gone he won't get set on fire !

But before all the shoes and competitions we have a birthday party this afternoon to wish the best horse I have ever had the honour of owning, a very happy 24th birthday.  I know deep down he won't see 25, so I just treasure everyday that is left.


----------



## Rollin (1 May 2017)

I love reading this thread.  I have Ambre Solaire factor 50 for horses who we worry might get sunburn.  A new market for which he could be a model?

You know, we were very worried about my old horse when we moved to France.  I thought he might have another winter.  He lived to be 36 years old and enjoyed 9 years in this mild climate.  I hope your old darling goes on for a few more years.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2017)

Alice has told Ted he is a has been and his fame is over, so he packed his haynet and has left home to join one of the 33 admirers that are insisting his thread continues.  He upgraded his phone recently and his tracker says he is heading south as he has heard the cow parsley is of excellent quality down there.

Now whoever sees him first must return him pronto because those new handmade shoes are to be fitted at 10am.  I bet the little madam has also told him shoes are the work of the devil.


----------



## AML (2 May 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Alice has told Ted he is a has been and his fame is over, so he packed his haynet and has left home to join one of the 33 admirers that are insisting his thread continues.  He upgraded his phone recently and his tracker says he is heading south as he has heard the cow parsley is of excellent quality down there.

Now whoever sees him first must return him pronto because those new handmade shoes are to be fitted at 10am.  I bet the little madam has also told him shoes are the work of the devil.
		
Click to expand...

34 ....


----------



## Merrymoles (2 May 2017)

35... but up north so he's not heading my way!


----------



## DirectorFury (2 May 2017)

36! I hope the shoeing goes uneventfully.


----------



## Annagain (2 May 2017)

37. Archie and Monty tell me that this year's Cow Parlsey vintage is unsurpassed. We'll expect you in the next few hours Ted.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2017)

He is back, Alice is stood quietly by his side whilst he is tortured with nails being hammered into his feet.  All is going well so far but the farrier is sweating well, might have to administer electrolytes shortly.


----------



## JenHunt (2 May 2017)

38, but I'm also north so it wasn't going to be me! 

glad he's back though!


----------



## sandi_84 (2 May 2017)

39! Please tell him he can holiday here up North, it's actually very nice honest!

Good luck Ted (and farrier!)!


----------



## Clannad48 (2 May 2017)

40...   Down South but glad he is home safe.  Is there any news on Dim Tim


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2017)

Clannad48 said:



			40...   Down South but glad he is home safe.  Is there any news on Dim Tim
		
Click to expand...

This picture arrived yesterday and apart from wondering why there is a need to put a flash on an unbroken horse, I felt very proud of how he has settled and is trying to please his new owners.  He is in a professional breakers yard and I was delighted when they sent a message to say they rarely get one with manners and unspoilt from hobby breeding homes.

If he turns into a show hunter I am going to rue the day he left me.







Ted was perfect for the farrier and is now sporting Doc Martins, he galloped over to greet me this evening and the ground shook.  He will hack tomorrow and I think it is time he wore knee boots now he is shod.  He has never tripped and is as sure footed as a mountain goat, but better safe than sorry.  I just hope he keeps his first shoes on longer than Alice did.


----------



## Amor Estelle (2 May 2017)

41. Long time lurker. Had to give up horses early 90's. Your writing is amazing. You really should write a book! Big horse, Ted, Alice and Martha.. you have all kept me going through dark days struggling with the impacts of the dreaded 'C'.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2017)

Amor Estelle said:



			41. Long time lurker. Had to give up horses early 90's. Your writing is amazing. You really should write a book! Big horse, Ted, Alice and Martha.. you have all kept me going through dark days struggling with the impacts of the dreaded 'C'.
		
Click to expand...

Sending you love and strength from all in Team Ted, you can do it.  The forum kept me company when I was so ill too.  So much support and good will.  I hope you are getting through the bad days and can see better days ahead.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 May 2017)

The all grown up new thread for Ted might be on hold for a minute as he reminded us how unpredictable he can be.  I can't make my mind up whether I am disappointed in him or not.

He stood like a rock for his first shoes on Tuesday with not even a shuffle with the burning.  He was quite interested in what was going on, polite and patient just like a grown up should be so when I got the text to say all well I was very pleased.  In the evening I watched him trot towards me and was relieved to see that he didn't move like a hackney crossed with a baby elephant.

Yesterday he was to be hacked and I left a message to say brushing boots and knee boots on.  His hacking buddy was to be Martha ridden by the very sexy soldier you all heard about earlier in Ted's thread, who was visiting us. We haven't seen him for a long time and he is no longer a serving Blues and Royals soldier and is now a very nearly a qualified SRN, 3 years older, than the last time he visited, still single and still very handsome.  Good heavens this post is turning pornographic !

I am just so thankful the ex soldier hadn't forgotten his horse handling skills and was present when it all went very wrong.  This is the message left on my voicemail.  'We tacked up and Ted was totally chilled, no problem putting his boots on, led him to the block and just as I put my foot in the iron Ted exploded, reared came down went up again and started boxing with his front legs.  Don't worry I am ok, but I rode him without boots, hope you don't mind'

WHAT !! it was ages before I could get out of the meeting I was in to ring and speak.  Talk about understatement, the ex soldier tells me that Ted didn't like his boots and he is a big horse when he stands up but he managed to grab Ted round the neck and hold on whilst his rider got the boots off.  Ted chilled immediately and they had a nice hack out.  I needed a gin and a lie down just listening to what had happened.

The horse has worn brushing boots all round as part of his desensitising work before he was broken but he has never had knee boots on and that was such an extreme reaction.  I have been flattened by an exploding Ted several times and he was smaller than he is now, not funny at all.  That will teach me not to take him for granted and to remember to introduce new things more carefully.


----------



## Cobbytype (4 May 2017)

Sorry to hear Mr T had a fright with his brushing boots - I bet it's the first time he's actually felt them on his legs (now they are clipped out).


----------



## Nici (4 May 2017)

Poor boy. All the best with him, he's in very good hands from what I read!


----------



## KittenInTheTree (4 May 2017)

Glad no one was hurt. These things happen, it's never pleasant when they do though! It sounds like the situation was managed perfectly. I'm sure Ted will get his head around the concept of wearing knee boots eventually


----------



## Micropony (4 May 2017)

Do you think he would find these easier to cope with? http://www.hopevalleysaddlery.co.uk/shires-westropp-neoprene-knee-brushing-boots-1812.html
Someone on here recommended them and I wonder if they might feel less restrictive for him than proper knee boots?

ETA these are what I used on my youngster when we were learning to road hack down steep hills without falling over our own legs whilst gawping into people's gardens, pushchairs etc. I have to confess to making him wear them in the stable, for turnout  (his friends did laugh) and in the school before venturing out in heavy traffic, but he took to them with no fuss. Micropony isn't as complicated as your Ted though...


----------



## Merrymoles (5 May 2017)

My own bogwoppit finally had his legs clipped a couple of weeks ago with the help of a bit of sedation - mind you, the finished product is nowhere near as tidy as Ted's as he still did River Dance throughout the process.

However, he had a similar reaction when I put his reflective leg bands, which he has worn for years, on his back legs - only it was a back end reaction with lots of kicking out, rather than Ted's front end explosion. I had to whip them off sharpish, at which point he completely chilled out.

He has since worn them with no issues so I can only put it down to the "feel" of them on his clipped legs - he probably didn't even realise they were there before!


----------



## D66 (5 May 2017)

42.   you could always write stories about sexy soldiers and taxi drivers if Ted decides to be boring - which I don't think he will.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 May 2017)

Wow...naughty Ted!!!


----------



## hibshobby (6 May 2017)

Oh crikey - but it sounds like you had the right jockey at the perfect time. Sexy (ex) soldier sounds like a real poppet. My horse cannot cope with brushing boots and refuses to walk with them on, preferring to drop his head and rub them in front and to stamp if they are on behind. I never have worked out why but ten years on he's marginally better with back boots, but the same with fronts. I reckoned the possibility of a wound from brushing was worth the risk and have never used them since. He's like it with travel boots as well, and bandages with gamgee on his legs. Mine is IdxTB and has hairy legs, rather then feathers if that makes sense, but has had his legs clipped out for the last year. Maybe some just don't like things on legs ? Interested to hear other opinions.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 May 2017)

The featherless fool and his girlfriend did a Cricklands/beginner dressage morning.  I will cover it with the good and the bad.

The good - they didn't squawk at one another. The venue's cake was exceptional.  I got home in time to see most of Badminton on the red button.

The bad - just what part of WHOA do you not understand, you great big fool.  This is prelim 1 not the blooming 1.20 at Kempton Park.







There were only 4 comments on his sheet and 3 of those were 'hurried', god knows what the judge's comment said as her writing resembled spider vomit.

Prelim 14 followed, Ted's rider announced he was going to try to ride very quietly in the hope that Ted would relax, well Ted didn't, in fact he went at the speed of light frightened the be jesus out of his rider who then forgot the test - wait for it - 3, yes THREE times.  Very few comments again, 'against the hand', understatement. 6 for the riding which is unheard of and triggered a huge sulk with much muttering of 'bet she couldn't ride Ted'.

I found solace in another piece of cake at this point.

Alice tried hard, she had never been to this venue before and was a little spooky but she got through both tests with lowish scores and no drama.  Again few comments and couldn't read the judge's comment again.

We came home and were very much saddened to read that Auslander's Little Ted had lost his battle.  Big Ted sends his best wishes to Auslander and I am sure all who follow this story do too.


----------



## Roxylola (6 May 2017)

Very sad news indeed about little Ted. 
To be fair to the judge if your rider was trying to ride quietly and Ted was ignoring this he probably seemed a bit ineffective (no need to pass this on as I realise he is anything but ineffective) that probably is how it looked. 
Cross the judge off as one to avoid, if you can't read the comments it's useless!


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 May 2017)

oh dear, one step forwards and a few back...naughty ted..  at least the cake was nice!!!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 May 2017)

It was always going to happen and I suppose the fact he has been broken almost 2 years now and he has not produced the 'WHY' card until today has to be judged as a bonus.  He has been thoroughly searched, all pockets and secret stashes under the hedges, for the 'MAKE ME' card.  I sincerely hope he hasn't got one of those hidden away anywhere.

We had a lesson with Nicky Patrick today, who thought Ted was rather sweet.  Ted spent the 45 minutes along these lines -

Bend around the inside leg, can't, try again, why ?
Slow down - you mean stop ?, no, but I want to?
Do a 10m circle at E -   Weeeeeeeeeeeee, I am a motorbike, try it on the other rein,  weeeeeeee, I am a motorbike with a puncture.

Take a break,  oops, I tripped up and nearly went splat. Rider complains of whiplash.

Just try to collect the trot a little - emergency stop  ?- NO !  get on with your work Ted, can't I need a wee.

Have a flipping wee then, can't too tense, well walk a bit and relax, can't I need a wee, are we done yet ?

So the journey home was a little awkward.  My rider asks me what I got from the lesson, well, erm....he travelled well and was polite and there were bits when he looked lovely and light in the hand and in front of the leg and he had a wee - eventually.  Plus Nicky said we could go back and I think she meant it.

We are competing tomorrow, I just hope Ted The Twit is a bit more on side than he was today, because if he isn't I am leaving him tied to the fence at Swallowfields and going home without him.


----------



## McFluff (20 May 2017)

Aww poor Ted. We all have off days. Hopefully he was getting it all out his system before tomorrow. Good luck &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Clannad48 (20 May 2017)

I can just imagine a long row of HHO Forumer lorries waiting just in case you do decide to leave him tied to the fence tomorrow. Pity he won't fit in my trailer


----------



## ycbm (21 May 2017)

Just try to collect the trot a little - emergency stop ?- NO ! get on with your work Ted, can't I need a wee.

Have a flipping wee then, can't too tense, well walk a bit and relax, can't I need a wee, are we done yet ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## meesha (21 May 2017)

Another brilliant and hilarious report, sounds like Ted has big big pants on and is growing up, I am sure he will redeem himself today.


----------



## teacups (21 May 2017)

Good luck today! Sounds as though you will need to take some four-leaf clover, a rabbit's foot, some lucky heather, and a stiff drink. :biggrin3:


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 May 2017)

FREE TO A BAD HOME.

It is official we are in the Kevin stage, I knew we were close but this morning has confirmed it.

The feral fool is in dire need of a clip, oh the joy of owning carthorses.  So I climb out of bed at 4.30am with the aim of getting him done whilst it is still cool and the yard is quiet.  He comes out of the field with 'Suspicious' stuck on his forehand and is immediately a pillock when he sees the extension cable.  By 5am he is climbing the walls and I am preparing a noose to strangle him with.

By 7am I have nearly finished him, I am exhausted and so wanting to beat the holy xxxx out of him and so wishing I had taken the easy route and filled him with ACP before I started, but no he was reasonable when I did his body the last time and I don't want to resort to dope for anything other than his hind legs, plus I wasn't doing his legs this morning, just his furry and very large frame.  He is 6 next month, a grown up, polite and obliging young horse who has achieved so much and I have almost forgotten all the grief I have been through with him.  Maybe I am too complacent now.

With the end in sight I just had the lines to do on his off hind stifle to do, that is when he lost it and kicked the clippers straight out of my hand smashing the head off them and catching my wrist, thank god it is just the clippers smashed, I can do without a summer in plaster.  I don't know whether to laugh or cry.  He has gone for a long hack with his rider with instructions to tie him up somewhere and leave him for the gypsies to find and I am trying to find the tube of arnica.  Flipping creature !!


----------



## Meredith (27 May 2017)

Oh dear, AA, it happens to us all, doesn't it? We get in a perfect frame of mind in a seemingly perfect situation and then the "beloved" horse decides they won't follow the script!

Hoping the clippers can be repaired and more importantly your wrist is OK soon.

Perhaps you might give Ted the script the night before so he has time to learn it thoroughly


----------



## Adopter (27 May 2017)

Tedis almost 6, time does fly.  It is said big horses do not fully mature until 7 or 8, so maybe as you say you will have a Kevin not Ted for a while.There are times when we all wish we could make our animals understand we are on their side and trying to help and make things more comfortable.

Ted will probably have given his rider a lovely hack, and I hope your wrist is soon better,  Ted has some  aim, glad it is not more serious for you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 May 2017)

Beyond repair by the look of things, the casing is sheared.  They are very old and a spare set, had it been the good set Ted would have been make into sausages immediately.


----------



## JenHunt (27 May 2017)

wow that is some damage!! hope your wrist is ok AA!!


----------



## thistledonicely (27 May 2017)

Hope it was the clippers that bore the brunt and not your wrist!!


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Beyond repair by the look of things, the casing is sheared.  They are very old and a spare set, had it been the good set Ted would have been make into sausages immediately.






Click to expand...

Ooops.


----------



## JenHunt (26 June 2017)

finally all caught up!! what news from Team Ted and Alice?


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 June 2017)

JenHunt said:



			finally all caught up!! what news from Team Ted and Alice?
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, Ted is sulking because Alice only went and won a whole £12.00 on Saturday and she spent it on make up and tights instead of sweets and bubble gum.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 June 2017)

I know you have another life, AA, (like work, for instance, boo), but we're waiting here for a report here on Alice's exploits on Saturday, seeing as she has been mentioned in despatches on a certain ID stallion's FB page .


----------



## Greybird (27 June 2017)

I'd love to see photos of Alice looking beautiful too, and I was wondering how Tim was getting on?


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 June 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			I know you have another life, AA, (like work, for instance, boo), but we're waiting here for a report here on Alice's exploits on Saturday, seeing as she has been mentioned in despatches on a certain ID stallion's FB page .
		
Click to expand...

Alice is delighted that people want to know how she fared in her first show class, Ted is furious because he hates not being in the limelight, be it for good or more normally, bad reasons.  

I was desperate to get her out for a school well before the West Midlands ID Show on 16th July which is a show I am really looking forward to, and we always support the series of 4 local shows that run in June and July so we headed off for the Small Hunter open class at the first show on Saturday.  It is testament to the temperament that the stallion, Avanti Amorous Archie puts into his stock in that Alice had not been ridden for 8 days pre show due to the extreme heat.  We were confident she would behave and in a comfortable and sensible 20 degrees instead of the 32 degrees we had just 48 hours beforehand, we loaded her and the pocket rocket cob up and set off.  It was treat to be going just 3 miles to the show ground.

She behaved beautifully throughout but got very tired very quickly, she didn't go too well for the ride judge, but neither did any of her rivals, but at least she was just green rather than rude which the others were.  She deserved her first place pull in after the initial go round and I was very happy when she held her position.  It was a poor class but it was a quiet start for her first time out.







The confo judge really liked her and said exactly the same as Robert Oliver did, in that 20 years ago she would have been the perfect small hunter, but today at county level the smalls are all fat small TB's with little bone but immense quality.  There is plenty of fun to have locally which is also more affordable so that is what we will do with her.

We were undecided whether to take her back for the hunter championship, especially as she didn't even have the energy to prick her ears, so we tossed a coin to decide ice cream van or championship and championship won so she was got ready again, much to her disgust.  The 6 horses were kept in canter for ages but my rider was crafty and managed to do a tiny circle as the gallop on was called for which saved another lap of the ring and Alice had just enough left to produce a reasonable gallop.  There is a lovely picture of her in gallop but I haven't bought it yet so can't post it.

We were more than happy to get reserve, the champion was a very nice young heavyweight who dwarfed little Alice.






We came home with a good idea of her weaknesses, she has little to no confidence in the ring with others and she did not enjoy being ridden by the judge.  She is next out on the 9th and will have been ridden by anyone I can persuade to get on her in the interim.  Confidence will only come with outings.  The outing on the 9th is very low key but has an exceptionally good ride judge so that will be an ideal pre Irish Draught Show experience for her.

Ted came back into work on Monday after several weeks off as his rider jetted around on endless holidays.  There are plans for Ted to have a little moment in the show ring, that is subject to me being able to get his feathers off again without a visit to A and E or any more breakages in the clipper department.  It will also depend on whether I can catch the little oik, who is back to his old tricks.  Twenty minutes this morning and did I want to fling the head collar at his ample arse, I was late to work.

So watch this space and maybe there will be a plucked, preened and polished Ted The Twit strutting his way around a hunter ring somewhere local.  Lets hope the judges have a sense of humour and the class is after lunch so they might be mildly squiffy on the hospitality.  I am sure any fellow competitors will be delighted to have Ted thundering up their rear ends because once he is on a roll he takes some stopping.


----------



## Roxylola (27 June 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			She is next out on the 9th and will have been ridden by anyone I can persuade to get on her in the interim.
		
Click to expand...

I volunteer as tribute!

She looks cracking, and I know what I would rather have to take hunting!  That champ really is a large though! 
Lovely to hear an update on the toddlers they are both super. Breeding does go a long way bit it is a well brought on five year old who can go out after 8 days off and behave and handler rider etc all deserve an awful lot of credit for that


----------



## Adopter (27 June 2017)

Great update AA, Alice looks fab.   Hope Ted decides to cooperate, his fans would love to read of his adventures in Show ring.


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 June 2017)

Thanks for the report, AA, you write so well. Wow, Alice looks fab, she has really muscled up, hasn't she. Many congrats all round for her success.

Ted needs to agree to being trimmed and preened so that he can go and win some pocket money of his own, I (who knows nothing about showing) think he would be great as a hunter.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 June 2017)

alice is looking great and sounds like she behaved herself...looking forward to seeing ted all spruced up


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 July 2017)

Ted has had a warm up for his debut in the show ring tomorrow, with a day of dressage at Allens Hill.  Yet again his sheet was covered in 'hurried' and 'tense'.  I doubt Frankel could go as fast around a 20 x 60 arena.  There are pictures of the speedy beast but with photobucket defunct I can't post them.

Sack the groom, that'll be me, for leaving him plaited and with strict instructions of no rubbing.  So tomorrow our local show will see Ted take on Alice in the novice ridden hunter.  The judge is in for a treat, shaken not stirred by Ted Two Splints, yes he has chucked another one to match the first.  Followed by 'make me, I am in a sulk' Adorable Alice.  But worry not, the poor judge is also heading for a ride on the maxi cob pocket rocket Martha.  Now she went to Hanbury last week and was last and the judge was rather rude.  Martha bears a good grudge so it could all get messy for tomorrows unsuspecting ride judge.

These local shows have to be supported or they will fold, lots of fun will be had, perhaps not by the judge but I am sure she will have ridden worse !


----------



## Clueless (8 July 2017)

Hi best of luck today, I love the updates, so please don't stop... hope the photo frustrations don't influence you.  I'm sure Ted will redeem himself, one way or another.  And Alice and Martha will shine.  Do have a lovely day, and I'm sure the judges will smile on you all.


----------



## SEL (8 July 2017)

I'm sooooo looking forward to today's' update after reading that! Hope the judge hasn't read it...


----------



## wren123 (8 July 2017)

SEL said:



			I'm sooooo looking forward to today's' update after reading that! Hope the judge hasn't read it...
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 July 2017)

We have had a lovely day, but with Ted and Alice there is always a caveat or three.  Ted was spark out in the barn at 5.30am and all of his plaits left in from yesterday were pointing in the wrong direction and he had made a nest in the woodchip and was filthy.  After I dragged him out of his pit and put him the stable with clear instructions to remain standing, some hope, I got the pocket rocket cob ready.  then back to Ted who was flat out again snoring gently.  I needed to leave by 7.30 and was soon realising Ted doesn't have a 7.30am in him, Alice was stressing because someone, ok, me had smudged her toenail paint onto her stockings, and the pocket rocket was moaning she hadn't had a big enough breakfast to last her all day.

With everyone and the entire content of the yard squished into the box we set off for a lovely small countryside show.  Confident there would only be 6 or less in the hunters and much the same in the cobs we would be home for lunch.  I judged both classes in 2015 and there were very sparse entries, so expected the same this year and it would be an ideal school for the young horses and an easy qualification for a cob championship later in the year for the cob.

Never assume I am often heard to say, maybe I should remember my own words, as 16 hunters crammed into a smallish ring and Alice's eyes came out on stalks and Ted screamed 'PARTY' and started dancing and prancing.  At least they didn't scream at one another, that was a bonus.  16 dropped to 14 on the go round as 2 got sent out.  I was impressed with Alice who didn't flinch as one of the unruly ones  careered past her on the inside in a volley of bucks.  Ted also took no notice and kept his canter well.  The ground was bone hard and the judges didn't ask for any gallop.

After the go round I had Alice in a possible 4th but she was pulled 2nd and Ted was in a very credible 6th with some nice horses below him.  From a distance Ted does look impressive, not so close up.  The ride judge rode all the horses beautifully and most went better for her than their owners.  I later found out she was a work rider for a racing yard.  She had real feel and the young horses had a fabulous experience under her.  Ted loved her and produced some super canter.  I was absolutely delighted when Alice held 2nd and Ted came from 6th to 4th, those splints didn't get in his way !  

The hunter championship was different, 8 horses forward from 4 classes which included the hunter ponies, flat and worker plus the open hunter and worker.  Not something I had seen before, the open horse won and the flat hunter pony was reserve, Alice was given a 3rd place.  She was very tired and hot but tried hard, so tired that when she came out of the ring she attempted to lie down and roll in the collecting ring !  I had planned to hold her and watch the next class which was the cobs, but she made it clear that unless she could have a lie down ringside she wasn't staying so got put back on the truck whilst Martha strutted her stuff.  Ted had scoffed all his haylage and half of hers too, so Alice was tired and hungry, not a good combination in Alice land.

The day was a good school for Alice who heads to the West Midlands Irish Draught Show next Sunday, the show I would really like her to do well at.  Ted might go hunter showing again if something suitable can be found, I do have to be very careful about who rides him, but I have decided to let him return to full feather to protect his legs.  Sadly clipped out has exposed some very pink skin which is showing signs of sunburn so he has to spend all day everyday in the shade.  I alreadyhave one with LV and there is no way I would allow Ted to possibly suffer the same.  It is a horrid disease.

The wonderful Martha, got off the truck having stood there alone, for over two hours, walked up to the ring, no warm up time but went in without a bother, went nicely and won easily qualifying for the four villages cob championship which is held in August.

A wonderful weekend with special friends and generous horses, I am so happy and grateful, very sun burnt and totally knackered.


----------



## ycbm (8 July 2017)

I feel your exhaustion and elation both.   Well done!


----------



## Adopter (9 July 2017)

Great update, well done to all.  Good luck at I D show next week, I look forward to reading the report afterwards


----------



## Bradsmum (9 July 2017)

Great results, well done.   Everyone deserves a nice quiet day today. Good luck for next week.


----------



## Sven (9 July 2017)

What a fabulous day for all of them and you, you must be so proud x


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 July 2017)

What a fabulous report of a lovely day.  I seem to have leaky eyes...

Very well done all.


----------



## Leo Walker (9 July 2017)

AAs pics from the show. Hopefully I have the captions right!

Alice with the ride judge:







Alice stood up for the judge:







Ted under the ride judge:







A very cross Martha cantering:







Martha after the class:


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 July 2017)

great write up and thankyou leo walker for the pics...they all look fab


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 July 2017)

Well done team AA, Sounds like a good day was had by all  xx


----------



## D66 (9 July 2017)

That's fantastic, Well Done.
Jelly and ice-cream for tea, I hope.


----------



## jnb (9 July 2017)

Well done, AA.
was it a cob type class or show cob class? I'm thinking this was Newport show, and not noticed a cob class there before. - correct me if I'm wrong  I would have taken my dear departed show cob there many a time if they'd had a show cob class - but I used to check every year and there was never a cob class.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 July 2017)

jnb said:



			Well done, AA.
was it a cob type class or show cob class? I'm thinking this was Newport show, and not noticed a cob class there before. - correct me if I'm wrong  I would have taken my dear departed show cob there many a time if they'd had a show cob class - but I used to check every year and there was never a cob class.
		
Click to expand...

Cob type, darling mardy Martha is no show cob ! she has windgalls the size of rugby balls, a belly that swings in the wind and a sense of humour that only I can love !

Our 4 local shows have a cob championship series for cob types, hairy, trimmed or hogged any colour and shape.  Martha is plaited with tiny plaits on top of her massive crest so they don't show up.  It is all good fun as long as no one gets near the end with teeth.


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (9 July 2017)

Wonderful updates,thanks so much AA


----------



## McFluff (9 July 2017)

Lovely update and fabulous horses. Ted looks great with the ride judge. 
And glad to hear that I'm not the only one with a horse who a) messes up plaits so that your plan of using them two days in a row doesn't quite work and b) doesn't do mornings.


----------



## View (9 July 2017)

Wonderful report and pictures.  AA, as always I was there with you every step of the way while reading.

Don't know about the jelly, but definitely ice cream all round for tea in this weather.


----------



## Merrymoles (10 July 2017)

Hope you're all recovering now - imagine Ted is flat out again!


----------



## SEL (10 July 2017)

Ted and Alice look great in those photos with the judge on board. When helping my friend show her horse (I had the important position of Chief Horse Holder) I always had huge respect for the riding judge who had to get on board whatever showed up. I bet your two were a breath of fresh air compared to some they have to ride!


----------



## Lexi_ (10 July 2017)

Doesn't Ted look super smart in the ride judge photo?!


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 July 2017)

Lexi_ said:



			Doesn't Ted look super smart in the ride judge photo?!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't he just!

Would the original stand cropping and enlarging? One for the mantlepiece, I reckon.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 July 2017)

I wouldn't recognise that picture as being Ted.  What a long way he has come.  He is a very happy boy because his friend Dim Tim has come back home.  So he has someone to play with again.  Alice refuses to play, far too busy eating.


----------



## JenHunt (10 July 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I wouldn't recognise that picture as being Ted.  What a long way he has come.  He is a very happy boy because his friend Dim Tim has come back home.  So he has someone to play with again.  Alice refuses to play, far too busy eating.
		
Click to expand...

typical ID!! How come Tim is home?! hope he hasn't blotted his copy books!!

what a lovely update, you must be really proud of all three horses  they all look fab in those pictures!


----------



## meesha (10 July 2017)

Brilliant, what lovely photos!


----------



## Leo Walker (10 July 2017)

Dim Tim and Ted!


----------



## Adopter (10 July 2017)

Wow, he has grown and made a super horse, looks to have lovely movement.  Lovely to see Ted with his friend.


----------



## sky1000 (10 July 2017)

Ooh Tim's back.  How lovely.  I remember you saying that his eyes looked fearful, or something like that, on his journey.  He looks happy now!  Is there a story?


----------



## sky1000 (10 July 2017)

Ooh Tim's back, how lovely.  I remember you saying his eyes looked fearful, or something like that, when he was on his journey.  He looks pretty happy now!  Is there a story?


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 July 2017)

sky1000 said:



			Ooh Tim's back, how lovely.  I remember you saying his eyes looked fearful, or something like that, when he was on his journey.  He looks pretty happy now!  Is there a story?
		
Click to expand...

Change of circumstances with his new home, I always said I would have him back if things didn't work out.  He was broken a few weeks ago  so that was a bonus, he can wobble around the arena and managed a short hack yesterday.  Another project for my spare time !


----------



## buddylove (11 July 2017)

Tim looks very happy to be home, and a very smart project he is too!! Now you can keep him and turn him into your next superstar show hunter (and this thread will never die - yay!!!!)&#128513;


----------



## Pippity (11 July 2017)

I think I've just fallen in love with Tim from that photo! He seems to have really grown up while he was away, and what a lovely face he's got!


----------



## JenHunt (11 July 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Change of circumstances with his new home, I always said I would have him back if things didn't work out.  He was broken a few weeks ago  so that was a bonus, he can wobble around the arena and managed a short hack yesterday.  Another project for my spare time !
		
Click to expand...

that's very good of them to keep to your offer rather than just pass him along to anyone  there are some good people around. And what a bonus for you to have him backed too!


----------



## Billyandme (11 July 2017)

I have come very late to this lovely  thread.  Has taken  me ages to read it all but wow what a journey!  I am fairly local to you and very rarely go to shows nowadays but the prospect of seeing Ted, Alice et al "in the flesh" may get me back out there.  Please keep us posted where we can expect to see them again and thank you so much for sharing your story with us all.


----------



## smja (11 July 2017)

I love Dim Tim


----------



## Hetsmum (17 July 2017)

OMG just caught up with around 5 months worth of news!  Tears of joy at seeing Ted in the showring.  Such a transformation.  AA your horses are such a credit to you.  This is the only thing I follow now pretty much on HHO.  I could never abandon Ted though.  When is the book coming?


----------



## OldNag (17 July 2017)

Hetsmum said:



			OMG just caught up with around 5 months worth of news!  Tears of joy at seeing Ted in the showring.  Such a transformation.  AA your horses are such a credit to you.  This is the only thing I follow now pretty much on HHO.  I could never abandon Ted though.  When is the book coming? 

Click to expand...

^^^This.  The Adventures of Ted needs publishing.  Get to it, AA!


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 July 2017)

Hetsmum said:



			OMG just caught up with around 5 months worth of news!  Tears of joy at seeing Ted in the showring.  Such a transformation.  AA your horses are such a credit to you.  This is the only thing I follow now pretty much on HHO.  I could never abandon Ted though.  When is the book coming? 

Click to expand...

The book might be needed to pay the next vet bill.  Team Ted and Adorable Alice have had a huge set back following our lovely day out on 8th July.

48 hours after all the fun at the show, the three that attended the show became sick and so did my old boy.  All of them pouring green snot and coughing.  As always the best vet in Worcestershire sprang into action and  her entire stock of Norodine was prescribed.  My feed room resembles a pharmacy and I have a chart of how much for each horse, twice a day, is to be given.  How quickly they became ill has astounded me, Alice was the first to show signs on the Monday evening and by Tuesday morning another 3 were the same.

The Irish Draught show held yesterday that I had been looking forward to all year for Alice, (she missed it last year due to an eye infection) was once again a non starter.  As I couldn't compete I offered to steward the ridden classes.  The original steward managed to break her arm the day before.  I had a nice afternoon, managed to embarrass myself by telling the judges they were waiting for another small hunter to come forward before they started judging and then realised that horse was mine and the entry hadn't been removed from the list I was working off !!    The winning small was a beautifully educated and balanced horse but with little substance. more of a small riding horse, and the judges agreed they would have liked a horse with the same way of going but with more bone.  I stood there listening to them, clutching my clipboard and basket of rosettes, silently cursing Alice and her pile of snot.  Had she been in the class and done her best she would have won the class I had aimed her at all year.  That's horses for you as we all well know.

Never the less, I learnt a lot from two County level judges and apart from the championship result, I judged the classes in my head the same as they did for real so that pleased me.

One more day of antibiotics to go.  There are improvements, pocket rocket cob seems back to normal, Ted has a runny nose which is clear fluid and just one muffled cough this morning after breakfast, Alice is still snotty but not green anymore and just one cough.  My treasured old boy is 24 and has cushings so when I saw him poorly I was very upset, this morning his nose is clean but he has little appetite.  He does seem bright in himself though so fingers crossed he is going the right way.  

I am just hoping the other 4 on the yard stay healthy, they have so far.


----------



## sky1000 (17 July 2017)

I'm sorry to hear this - how very frustrating.  But good news that they are improving.


----------



## Annagain (17 July 2017)

Oh no, poor Alice, Martha, Ted and Old Boy and poor you missing out on the show. Well done for stewarding instead though and for mentally picking the right horses. I often do the same when I'm dressage writing and usually come up with very similar marks to the judge, it's good to know you're on the right track. 

Sending snot reduction and appetite increase vibes.


----------



## chaps89 (17 July 2017)

Horses have some sort of innate timing systems built in I've learnt, to do these kinds of things. I'm so sorry you've had a poorly yard on your hands and missed out on the I'D show though.
I am intrigued - you mention the other 4 on the yard- other than Dim Tim who are the other inmates?


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 July 2017)

chaps89 said:



			Horses have some sort of innate timing systems built in I've learnt, to do these kinds of things. I'm so sorry you've had a poorly yard on your hands and missed out on the I'D show though.
I am intrigued - you mention the other 4 on the yard- other than Dim Tim who are the other inmates?
		
Click to expand...

Dim Tim plus 2 I am not responsible for !, and one I am helping produce for this season. I have enough heart ache, pain, exhaustion and skintness with my 5.  I am supposed to be slowing down, but now heading towards 60 I have more than I have ever had, 4 in work  and retired super champion.  I was looking at going to 4 days, then Dim Tim landed back home, so that's a no then !  Keeps me of street corners - bonus ! good job I have a very understanding (most of the time) husband and wonderful friends to make it all possible.


----------



## Sven (23 August 2017)

I need a Ted fix, what news?


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 August 2017)

Sven said:



			I need a Ted fix, what news?
		
Click to expand...

I need someone to fix Ted !!  luckily I have the best vet anyone could hope for who puts up with my endless stressing and worrying about my horses.  So Ted and his girlfriend remain on the dole and seem to have doubled in size sideways whilst being signed off sick.


----------



## Sven (23 August 2017)

Mine is doubling in size and is working or rather does a little bit of work.  Hope all recover soon.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (23 August 2017)

Get well soon, Ted and friends.


----------



## teacups (25 August 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I need someone to fix Ted !!  luckily I have the best vet anyone could hope for who puts up with my endless stressing and worrying about my horses.  So Ted and his girlfriend remain on the dole and seem to have doubled in size sideways whilst being signed off sick.
		
Click to expand...

Oh blimey - it sounded as though things were looking up on the snot & cough front, a while back now! 
Is it still a problem, or have they just developed some new and more interesting problems, just to keep your vet amused/on her toes? They will stop smirking soon once you put them on the Ryvita diet. <g>

Hope you are still having some horsey, or non-horsey, fun, too.


----------



## dominobrown (25 August 2017)

Have spent 3 days reading this whole thread... Don't know why I left it until now but what a great thread. Very inspiring. Shame I can't see most of the pictures due to stupid photobucket. 
Can't wait to see more updates and competition results!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 October 2017)

Time for an update from Ted The Racehorse, well, he is convinced he is a racehorse because he now been endoscoped more times than Denman, Frankel and Desert Orchid put together.  Alice, make that Unimpressed Alice has also had her tonsils inspected several times and I am about to change the yard name to Ballydoyle.

Four solid months of veterinary care for snots and coughs.  This has been one very resilient virus, I am one very frazzled owner, the vets are having nightmares and the drug manufacturers must be working nights to keep Ted in the quantity of medicines he is needing.  Thankfully both are insured and equally thankfully the other horses haven't been affected.  It is a good job we are not a commercial yard, something like this would put a professional yard out of business.

Hopefully they are almost back to normal now,  they have been walking on the lunge for a good while which bored the pants off them and Ted got rather naughty, now they are hacking in walk and trot with no coughing or snotting.  

I can't believe how badly they have been affected and none of the tests have given a conclusive answer to what they picked up.  Not sure I want to compete anymore ! and I just hope they are not permanently affected in their wind.

Dim Tim is entered for his first Intro on 5th November, I wonder if anyone would notice if I put a mask on his nose and followed him around with a thermometer !


----------



## D66 (22 October 2017)

Go, Ted, Go.


----------



## Adopter (22 October 2017)

Glad things are improving, good luck to Tim, he has some reputation to live up to.


----------



## mandyroberts (22 October 2017)

Look forward to pics of Ted in his Intro.


----------



## sky1000 (22 October 2017)

Wow you've had a time of it!  Hoping every one feels better soon.  Go Dim Tim!


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 October 2017)

fingers crossed everyone gets better soon,,,


----------



## McFluff (22 October 2017)

Gosh, what a horrid time. Hope both better soon and no lasting damage. 
Good luck for Tim's intro, he looks like a lovely smart horse.


----------



## OldNag (22 October 2017)

Crikey you have not been having a good time of it. Hope the Dashing Duo are back to full health soon.

Good luck Dim Tim


----------



## Cloball (23 October 2017)

I've taken a small (3 year) break from HHO, forgot my passwords and email account, got a new login, caught up on the Ted story with utmost priority but..... I can't see any of the pictures :'( 

I hope all is well and on the up soon. 

I am imagining what Ted looks like now from your wonderful writing


----------



## SEL (23 October 2017)

You've had a rough summer! Glad both appear to be on the mend - did they pick the bug up at the same show do you think?

Took my Appy mare about 3 months to bounce back from being exposed to the strangles bacteria. She showed no signs and we only picked it up with a routine test prior to moving yards. I thought she'd been a bit quieter than usual but her temperature had been normal.


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 October 2017)

SEL said:



			You've had a rough summer! Glad both appear to be on the mend - did they pick the bug up at the same show do you think?

Took my Appy mare about 3 months to bounce back from being exposed to the strangles bacteria. She showed no signs and we only picked it up with a routine test prior to moving yards. I thought she'd been a bit quieter than usual but her temperature had been normal.
		
Click to expand...

We think Ted picked it up first at a dressage venue in June because as the weeks have gone by there has been evidence that other horses had become ill after attending the same venue.  Of course it  is all guessing,but Ted probably brought it home but did not become poorly.

In June and July we competed several times with him, Alice and pocket rocket maxi cob.  All of them became ill after coming home from the same show in mid July where they were doing hunter and cob classes, so it is likely my horses also spread infection to others on that show ground without me having any idea they were harbouring anything.  Total nightmare and i just want them well again.


----------



## TrasaM (28 October 2017)

Join Date
Oct 2017
Post
I've taken a small (3 year) break from HHO, forgot my passwords and email account, got a new login, caught up on the Ted story with utmost priority but..... I can't see any of the pictures :'(
"""

Hi fellow returnee.. I've just done exactly the same as you. Dug out an ancient email and found my password and the first thing I did was check out how Ted and Alice were getting on &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 October 2017)

TrasaM said:



			Join Date
Oct 2017
Post
I've taken a small (3 year) break from HHO, forgot my passwords and email account, got a new login, caught up on the Ted story with utmost priority but..... I can't see any of the pictures :'(
"""

Hi fellow returnee.. I've just done exactly the same as you. Dug out an ancient email and found my password and the first thing I did was check out how Ted and Alice were getting on &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, Ted and Alice are flattered.  Sadly I have no idea how to attach pictures since Photobucket removed them all.  Both turned 6 this summer and both still have some maturing to do.  Ted managed a decent bit of work yesterday without coughing, I so hope we are coming to the end of a rotten few months.


----------



## Meredith (28 October 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Gosh, Ted and Alice are flattered.  Sadly I have no idea how to attach pictures since Photobucket removed them all.  Both turned 6 this summer and both still have some maturing to do.  Ted managed a decent bit of work yesterday without coughing, I so hope we are coming to the end of a rotten few months.
		
Click to expand...

Adorable Alice, somewhere on HHO there is a thread about posting pictures without Photobucket. Using Facebook and setting the photo to Only Me you can transfer it to HHO. It was Esther who explained it to me.


----------



## teacups (28 October 2017)

This is the link you need for posting photos:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?753883-How-to-upload-a-picture-here-)

I used it to post my first photo ever, and it was really easy. No need to make an account! No need for Facebook either.

Can't imagine getting no photo updates on Ted and Co, looked up the link for you straightaway.

Certainly sounds as though summer has not been wonderful horse-wise, what a pain to put it mildly. Sending virtual horse cough sweets, funny, they look just like red smarties. <g>


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 October 2017)




----------



## AdorableAlice (28 October 2017)

Yay ! done it.  Ted wants to show you how poorly he has been.  He prefers blue smarties not red please.  Blue ones make him hyper active and me annoyed.

His personal veterinarian has a phone full of snot pictures.


----------



## Adopter (28 October 2017)

It all sounds very expensive AA, hopefully all on the mend now and you can enjoy their antics again.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 October 2017)

For those who haven't seen the pictures through the journey.  The top one is 10 months old (2012) and bottom one 2016.


----------



## TrasaM (28 October 2017)

Oh Ted you are indeed a splendid fellow now. Look how you've grown into your skin &#55357;&#56845;However green snot is not a great look so get on and get properly recovered.
Thank you for putting up a recent photo AA


----------



## teacups (29 October 2017)

Excellent and well done, hooray we can see photos!

 Interesting choice, that first photo...no doubt inspired by wanting to remind his admirers of the need for blue cough sweets.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 November 2017)

A whole weekend and no coughs, yay !!! and I watched them playing hard getting totally out of puff and hot this morning and no coughs.  We look like we are through it all.  I so hope so.

Dim Tim attended his first party yesterday to do Intro A and B at Swallowfields on the Cricklands series.  We are not aiming at any finals, far too expensive, but we do like the series of shows for babies.  Dim Tim is 4 and unlikely to reach 5 if he knocks me off my plaiting stool again.  He got very close to going with half a neck unplaited.  He got himself in a right wind before we left, heaven knows why as he had no idea what was going on but decided it was exciting regardless !













He was exceptionally good under saddle but remained a plonker in hand and on the truck.  He was also vocal convinced everyone was his friend in the lorry park.  There was 13 and 19 in the classes so we had a wait between classes, that really upset him and I ended up taking him for a walk.  The poor chap wanted to pee but couldn't and then decided he had to go when back on the lorry, flooded it and frightened himself.  He was traumatised and I was exhausted.

He tried very hard in Intro A, and managed a nice test for his first try, the final centre line was a little drunken and the halt was a heap, but at least he stopped.  67% and some lovely comments and unbelievably, he won his class with a 2% margin.  We were elated and surprised.

Intro B saw him more forwards and confident, more into the corners and generally more rideable.  69% and another win this time with 4% margin.  What a little star, well maybe not so little as he is nearing 17h now.  After such a dreadful summer it was so nice to have fun again.  We drove home deciding we need a lottery win so we could have a 4 wagon and take the whole team out together.  It would be the stuff of nightmares, Dim Tim having a hissy, Adorable Alice having a misery, Ted The Twit being twitish and Martha The Mardy being mardy.  I would need the tube of Sedalin we keep on the truck !


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 November 2017)

Oh he is handsome.  Why is he dim Tim again? He looks perky enough


----------



## millikins (6 November 2017)

Congratulations  Well deserved after such a difficult few months.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 November 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Oh he is handsome.  Why is he dim Tim again? He looks perky enough 

Click to expand...

That is his pet name, it can take a long time for the instructions to get from his brain to his feet, hence Dim Tim.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 November 2017)

what great news that all seem to be well, fingers crossed!!!! well done dim tim....


----------



## ElleSkywalker (6 November 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			That is his pet name, it can take a long time for the instructions to get from his brain to his feet, hence Dim Tim.
		
Click to expand...

My boy pony is like that too and he's only 14.2hh   he literally has no idea his feet are connected to him at all


----------



## OldNag (7 November 2017)

Lovely update! 

Yay to the lack of snot, and double yay to the red rosettes!


----------



## rabatsa (7 November 2017)

Dim Tim may prove to be your biggest star yet.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 November 2017)

rabatsa said:



			Dim Tim may prove to be your biggest star yet.
		
Click to expand...

I am quietly hoping you are right.  Nothing will surpass my superstar show hunter, but Tim has scope, size, paces and a nice brain.  Down to me to get the education right now and not make a mess of him.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 November 2017)

I'm so pleased that Dim Tim made his way back to you, it must be meant to be .

Great to hear that the others are recovering from their horrid bug, what a nightmare that was.


----------



## Cloball (7 November 2017)

YAY photos! Thank you. Isn't he a not so wee stunner now!


----------



## View (7 November 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am quietly hoping you are right.  Nothing will surpass my superstar show hunter, but Tim has scope, size, paces and a nice brain.  Down to me to get the education right now and not make a mess of him.
		
Click to expand...

And I will be surprised if you don't get it right.  You have shown that you listen to the horse and work with them, understanding when you are not the right person and finding the right person.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 December 2017)

Ted has been very rude and not wished his loyal and slightly dotty fans a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.  He has been busy, back in work now, then he had to do his shopping and he had to have a hair cut (have you any idea how long it takes to clip something that flipping size), so it all got a bit exhausting and he has been comatose for the last 2 days, the snoring was unbelievable and Christmas passed him by.







We have finally had to go ahead to start competing again and are aiming for some prelims in mid January, he isn't a pretty picture at the moment, the steroids, idleness and haylage have resulted in an extremely portly Ted.

His girlfriend, Adorable Alice is now an ex girlfriend, she has left the barn and got herself an apartment, she is loving living alone. No feathery carthorse pinching her snacks, farting on her and showering her in sh$$t anymore.  She keeps her apartment spic and span, guests are by appointment only and meals must be on time.  Her work ethic remains at an all time low and she remains on benefits.

I joined the forum back in 2011 to ask about hind check injury rehab.  My superstar was badly injured and he never came back into meaningful work as despite being sound his breakover had changed to the extent that we could not keep a hind shoe on him, and has been retired for 6 years.  A couple of days ago he came out of retirement to give a young friend a very special Christmas Present.







Excuse the rather scruffy clip, it is to aid his cushings management as is his rather light condition.  He was so excited at being ridden again I had to step in front of him to stop his offering of endless big trot.  His young rider sat on him 2 years ago but no one has been on him since.  His manners were perfect and the only problem was getting him to stop after the allowed 'few' steps of each movement.  I have promised him more fun when we have a lightweight rider available for him.

Happy, healthy and successful New Year to all, good luck with your precious horses.  Kindest regards from Ted and his friends.


----------



## chaps89 (26 December 2017)

Oh Ted, it's a hard life isn't it! 
What a super set up with the barn to come into- can they get into the fields from there and free range too?
And as for the old chap - WOW! He looks fab and like he is loving being allowed back under saddle to play


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 December 2017)

chaps89 said:



			Oh Ted, it's a hard life isn't it! 
What a super set up with the barn to come into- can they get into the fields from there and free range too?
And as for the old chap - WOW! He looks fab and like he is loving being allowed back under saddle to play 

Click to expand...

Yes free range, I am incredibly grateful for the way I can keep the horses.


----------



## sky1000 (26 December 2017)

Thank you, what a lovely update.  I am a dim Tim fan - how is he doing please?


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 December 2017)

sky1000 said:



			Thank you, what a lovely update.  I am a dim Tim fan - how is he doing please?
		
Click to expand...








Dim Tim is huge, taller than Ted now but half the bulk.  Weak and gangly but golden temperament and does try to do his best.


----------



## Adopter (26 December 2017)

Good news that Ted will be off the sick list and out to play in the New Year.  Dim Tim sounds a super prospect and project.
Wishing you and all the Stable mates a good new year AA, do keep updating us it is the reason to log in.


----------



## sky1000 (26 December 2017)

Ah I think he reminds me of a horse I met and wished I had bought that was just like that


----------



## ycbm (27 December 2017)

As always, I love the way you write, AA, it's such fun to read!


----------



## Merrymoles (27 December 2017)

Happy New Year to you and your yard of superstars!


----------



## D66 (27 December 2017)

Hope you and the crew have a very happy new year.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 December 2017)

lovely to read your update, glad horses are now well.  your set up is exactly how i would like to keep horses, best of both worlds, shelter when wanted together with grazing...have a very happy new year.  will look forward to teds exploits....


----------



## vallin (27 December 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted has been very rude and not wished his loyal and slightly dotty fans a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.  He has been busy, back in work now, then he had to do his shopping and he had to have a hair cut (have you any idea how long it takes to clip something that flipping size), so it all got a bit exhausting and he has been comatose for the last 2 days, the snoring was unbelievable and Christmas passed him by.







We have finally had to go ahead to start competing again and are aiming for some prelims in mid January, he isn't a pretty picture at the moment, the steroids, idleness and haylage have resulted in an extremely portly Ted.

His girlfriend, Adorable Alice is now an ex girlfriend, she has left the barn and got herself an apartment, she is loving living alone. No feathery carthorse pinching her snacks, farting on her and showering her in sh$$t anymore.  She keeps her apartment spic and span, guests are by appointment only and meals must be on time.  Her work ethic remains at an all time low and she remains on benefits.

I joined the forum back in 2011 to ask about hind check injury rehab.  My superstar was badly injured and he never came back into meaningful work as despite being sound his breakover had changed to the extent that we could not keep a hind shoe on him, and has been retired for 6 years.  A couple of days ago he came out of retirement to give a young friend a very special Christmas Present.







Excuse the rather scruffy clip, it is to aid his cushings management as is his rather light condition.  He was so excited at being ridden again I had to step in front of him to stop his offering of endless big trot.  His young rider sat on him 2 years ago but no one has been on him since.  His manners were perfect and the only problem was getting him to stop after the allowed 'few' steps of each movement.  I have promised him more fun when we have a lightweight rider available for him.

Happy, healthy and successful New Year to all, good luck with your precious horses.  Kindest regards from Ted and his friends.
		
Click to expand...

Is this you're selle francais chap? If it is I remember seeing some pictures of him a few years ago from his hey-day and thinking he was an absolute corker. Hope he enjoys his stint out of retirement


----------



## JenHunt (28 December 2017)

Happy Christmas AA, love to you all and best wishes for the new year! I love seeing your pictures and hearing your updates from Ted!


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 December 2017)

JenHunt said:



			Happy Christmas AA, love to you all and best wishes for the new year! I love seeing your pictures and hearing your updates from Ted!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you and a very good new year to your crew too. 

The old boy is my Selle Francais ex show hunter, who is loving his little bit of exercise.  Yesterday he loved it so much he had a little 'moment' on the lunge which resulted in my standing with the line in my hand, his bridle lay in the snow and him naked apart from his exercise sheet and roller.  I shouted 'stand still' and he did !!!  that is what you called a schooled horse.

The small issues of his head being so high I could not reach to put the bridle back on, followed by several laps of the school in passage and me praying to the good lord that the horse did not jump the gate and break his neck is not relevant.


----------



## Puddleduck (28 December 2017)

Wonderful to see your old boy is enjoying life and proving he&#8217;s still well enough to have some fun at your expense AA. 
Is his Cushings under control now?


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 December 2017)

Puddleduck said:



			Wonderful to see your old boy is enjoying life and proving he&#8217;s still well enough to have some fun at your expense AA. 
Is his Cushings under control now?
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be, just on one pill a day and hopefully not the kiss of death to say, we haven't had any infections or skin issues for a good while now.  Shuffles off to apply more keratex powder and clean his feet again !


----------



## Sven (16 February 2018)

Really still no updates?


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 February 2018)

Sven said:



			Really still no updates?
		
Click to expand...

Ted is busy, he has a new career - landscape gardening, he gave our lovely neighbour's fence a good tidy up today.  He is still standing so I assume willow, laurel and some twiggy plant is harmless. He rates are £10 per hour plus travel, a sandwich and a tube of smarties.  Thank god he got distracted because the feed room door is just a few yards away and it was open.  He would have been well and truly wedged in there as it is tiny.

It appears he can untie himself.


----------



## Gazen (16 February 2018)

Ah these intelligent horses can be a trial.  They know exactly what they want and have the brains to work out how to get it.


----------



## Sven (16 February 2018)

Hooray an update xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2018)




----------



## Tiddlypom (24 February 2018)

OMG what mischief is that cat plotting now :eek3:?


----------



## Mrs B (24 February 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			OMG what mischief is that cat plotting now :eek3:?
		
Click to expand...

My guess is something that'll make the Brink's-Mat robbery look like small change ...


----------



## chaps89 (24 February 2018)

Those 2  look like they are plotting!
I also have a large black and white cat who looks very similar to yours


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 February 2018)

That was after the event.  He was snuggled up in the straw out of sight when I put Ted in for a kip, the cat jumped up, frit Ted to death who leapt into my arms and crushed me up the wall.

Nothing frightens that cat, he is quite incredible, loving sleeping with the horses and thinks nothing of batting a nose if the horse gets too close.


----------



## McFluff (24 February 2018)

Got to love confident yard cats - the one on our yard will hop onto horses for a snooze. Which can be interesting if you happen to be doing up rug surcingles when cat gets on your horse!


----------



## Gazen (2 March 2018)

We used to have one that went to sleep in my horses stable (never any other horse, only mine).  On a number of occasions, in the half light of dawn, she was almost shoveled into the barrow when she was mistaken for poo.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 March 2018)

Ted takes charge...................

Apart from a couple of outings with Dim Tim, Team AA has had a lengthy barren competitive period. Mainly due to having a sick yard and also due to some ridiculous weather.  So today had been looked forward to for some time.  Dim Tim v Ted The Twit in Prelim 18 at the local riding club.

Ted The Twit has not been off the yard since last July and is a tad short of work.  He and I have wintered exceptionally well and between us we wheeze and wobble along alarmingly, have no clothing that remotely fits and are a bit of a disgrace.  With a stirrup leather in use as my belt and a girth extender on Ted we really need to join slimming world.

I can only assume Dim Tim was too ashamed to be seen with us as he threw the towel in on Sunday and I think he is broken so he managed to avoid coming today, leaving Ted to fly the Team AA flag.

He fly he did as you will see from the judges comments.  He ended with 3rd, no idea how, the judge must have blinked at missed the performance as he was going so ruddy fast he appeared a blur to me !


----------



## McFluff (27 March 2018)

they make a lovely picture together - nice job for first time out in ages


----------



## Adopter (27 March 2018)

Great humorous report as usual AA, considering where he started it is a credit to you all that Ted works with exuberance, well done to the rider who kept control!


----------



## sky1000 (27 March 2018)

Thank you - always enjoy your reports.  Is Alice still with you?


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 March 2018)

sky1000 said:



			Thank you - always enjoy your reports.  Is Alice still with you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes she is, another one that has been poorly and still not 100%.  I am hoping she will do some small hunter classes this year.


----------



## ycbm (27 March 2018)

Gave me a smile, thanks AA. Can TtT's groom possibly come and make Henry's  stockings that fabulous blinding white colour before we compete?


----------



## yhanni (27 March 2018)

Ted looks so well! And almost grown up - physically at least.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 March 2018)

ycbm said:



			Gave me a smile, thanks AA. Can TtT's groom possibly come and make Henry's  stockings that fabulous blinding white colour before we compete?
		
Click to expand...

Pig oil is your friend.  On a quality horse just wipe the legs with a soft cloth with a few drops of plain pig oil, do it every 4th or 5th day.  The mud just slides off and you can then just wash or use stainaway spray on the white bits.  (for Ted I use it by the gallon ! )


----------



## Meredith (30 March 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			Pig oil is your friend.  On a quality horse just wipe the legs with a soft cloth with a few drops of plain pig oil, do it every 4th or 5th day.  The mud just slides off and you can then just wash or use stainaway spray on the white bits.  (for Ted I use it by the gallon ! )
		
Click to expand...

Hi AA I too am impressed by Teds sparkling white legs. As I have recently bought a horse who is mostly white ( first  white  horse ever!)  I Googled stainaway. Unfortunately there are a few brands using that name. Which one do you use? 
I already use pig oil but am left with a cleaner but mud coloured horse and am reluctant to wash too often because mud fever is prevalent here.
Thanks.


----------



## Hetsmum (3 April 2018)

Lovely to see Ted out again looking extremely handsome!  I too use Pig Oil, although with not enough land and horses on clay they have been banished to the arena since Christmas - which does make for extremely sparkly clean legs!


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 April 2018)

lovely to see ted out again, he looks very well!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 April 2018)

I cannot believe this is the same horse as on page one of his epic story.  I am a tiny bit proud of him.  Letting him find out where the feed room is was not the best of idea's, if he gets in there I will need a tin opener and the fire brigade to get him out.

He will be 7 in June and I think he is just about done, he won't let me put the stick on him so I don't know how big he actually is.


----------



## DabDab (8 April 2018)

Goodness, hasn't he developed in the last year... You are rightly very proud


----------



## JJS (8 April 2018)

He's so handsome, AA! He's looking wonderful


----------



## Bradsmum (9 April 2018)

What a horse, stunning - and you should be rightly proud, he has come a v long way.


----------



## Pippity (9 April 2018)

He really is magnificent, AA. I take it plans for him to join the fuzz have been shelved?


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 April 2018)

Pippity said:



			He really is magnificent, AA. I take it plans for him to join the fuzz have been shelved? 

Click to expand...

He wouldn't pass the testing for temperament, he is physically sound but his mind isn't and I doubt it ever will be.  We have tried to expose him to strangers but he really only trusts 3 people, the guy who broke him, me and his rider.  I am sure he would learn to trust others but it would take time and he would hate a big busy yard.  A friend rode him last week, she is a good experienced rider but Ted was immediately suspicious and got ever more tense out on the hack.  I was disappointed to see him getting upset, but he is what he is and at least we do understand him and he has a home for life.

He is off to the Spring ride at Bissell Wood  in a fortnight, so if any of you are there stand clear, he loves his pleasure rides and will be flying his feathers !


----------



## Pippity (9 April 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			He wouldn't pass the testing for temperament, he is physically sound but his mind isn't and I doubt it ever will be.  We have tried to expose him to strangers but he really only trusts 3 people, the guy who broke him, me and his rider.  I am sure he would learn to trust others but it would take time and he would hate a big busy yard.  A friend rode him last week, she is a good experienced rider but Ted was immediately suspicious and got ever more tense out on the hack.  I was disappointed to see him getting upset, but he is what he is and at least we do understand him and he has a home for life.

He is off to the Spring ride at Bissell Wood  in a fortnight, so if any of you are there stand clear, he loves his pleasure rides and will be flying his feathers !
		
Click to expand...

He really is lucky to have ended up with you. So many places wouldn't have had the experience or the patience to deal with him - or the ability to step back and say, "This isn't working, I need to get advice."

And, being a horse, he probably has no idea how lucky he is!


----------



## DirectorFury (9 April 2018)

He's stunning AA, a big change from the foal you started with! What are your plans for him long term? Any showing or does he not really 'fit' in a category well enough?


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (9 April 2018)

Pippity said:



			He really is lucky to have ended up with you. So many places wouldn't have had the experience or the patience to deal with him - or the ability to step back and say, "This isn't working, I need to get advice."

And, being a horse, he probably has no idea how lucky he is!
		
Click to expand...

^^This
I can't say it better. He is a credit to your care, love and attention.


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 April 2018)

what a stunner he is now.....he looks very grown up now,,,,love your updates


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 April 2018)

DirectorFury said:



			He's stunning AA, a big change from the foal you started with! What are your plans for him long term? Any showing or does he not really 'fit' in a category well enough?
		
Click to expand...

I fancy a go at the heavy horse dressage, but ID's are included and most of those go well so Ted would be eclipsed and I expect BD would require a small mortgage to register him.  We will just do the local stuff and have fun with him. He is a joy to take out, really easy and loves standing on the box feeling important.


----------



## Sven (9 April 2018)

I love this tread and I love this horse, he is such a credit to you and everyone involved in his story.  I also love hearing about all the others and their contribution to Teds story, please may this thread never stop xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 April 2018)

Now look Ted, it is not nice, polite or appropriate to a) hang your baby brother or b) electrify him.  Kindly say sorry and play nicely in the future.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (20 April 2018)

Ha ha.
Look at that face.

"Hi mum, the wind blew it like this"


----------



## DabDab (20 April 2018)

Oh god, that's a sight that makes your blood run cold...

My wonderful baby Connemara managed to get hold of an old, coiled up length of electric rope that was buried in a hedge a week ago. She managed to drag it round the fence while pulling it into the field, then loop it round her throat. I thank my lucky stars that a)I was there b)I saw her and c)neither of the other two got involved while she was thrashing around. She got off with just a bit of rope burn but my god did my heart stop

Naught Ted indeed to do that to his brother - tut tut


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 April 2018)

That will teach me to leave tape up without power won't it !   it is on top of rails to stop chewing or shoving them over, normally powered but I failed to replace the battery.  I can only assume Tim thought he was tied up.  He was calm and relaxed just watching me walk towards him.  I have to admit I was more than worried when I saw him.


----------



## Adopter (21 April 2018)

Great photo, a heart stopping moment, what a good boy to stand calmly.  One of ours used to squeeze between the tape and the wall, the tape was there to stop the public leaning on the stone walls and then they collapse.  I was so worried first time he did it I thought he was stuck, till it happened again and he calmly showed me how it was done.  He liked the greener grass and obviously could not feel the electric through his thick coat.


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 April 2018)

OMG, what a heart stopping moment. Tim is absolutely unruffled and trusting you to sort it out, what a star of a horse. 

Even with the best of care, all of us long term owners have had pickles like this. The late maxicob once got his foot into the arena harrows, pulled the whole lot back, then stood stock still whilst I unravelled it all.


----------



## teacups (21 April 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			I cannot believe this is the same horse as on page one of his epic story.  I am a tiny bit proud of him.  Letting him find out where the feed room is was not the best of idea's, if he gets in there I will need a tin opener and the fire brigade to get him out.

He will be 7 in June and I think he is just about done, he won't let me put the stick on him so I don't know how big he actually is.






Click to expand...

That's one way to get his ears forward for a photo <g>
He looks fabulous, and up to his old tricks I see, trying to get his siblings into trouble. Blimey, what a heart in mouth moment with Tim.

Do you have anything planned for any/all of them in the near future?


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2018)

I do think I need to stand up for Ted here. 

After all Tim is not known as Dim Tim for no reason, and I'd like to see some proof that he did not get his knitting in knots all by himself before Ted is convicted without trial.


----------



## sky1000 (21 April 2018)

ycbm said:



			I do think I need to stand up for Ted here. 

After all Tim is not known as Dim Tim for no reason, and I'd like to see some proof that he did not get his knitting in knots all by himself before Ted is convicted without trial.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this with some reservations: I have a soft spot for Tim so am assuming he was called dim because it rhymed.  Willing to admit I might be wrong there..  But no evidence on which to convict Ted is spot on.  I think it was the cat.


----------



## JJS (21 April 2018)

sky1000 said:



			I agree with this with some reservations: I have a soft spot for Tim so am assuming he was called dim because it rhymed.  Willing to admit I might be wrong there..  But no evidence on which to convict Ted is spot on.  I think it was the cat.
		
Click to expand...

Having four of my own to base this on, the cat does seem like the most likely culprit!


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2018)

JJS said:



			Having four of my own to base this on, the cat does seem like the most likely culprit!
		
Click to expand...

The sheep, surely?  Devious creatures, sheep....


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 April 2018)

Cat admitted it, but insists Tim's big sister Alice, offered jumbo packs of prawns as a bribe.


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			Cat admitted it, but insists Tim's big sister Alice, offered jumbo packs of prawns as a bribe.






Click to expand...

The mystery is explained. I trust you have apologised to Ted?

And plan to skin the cat and thrash Alice?


----------



## JJS (21 April 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			Cat admitted it, but insists Tim's big sister Alice, offered jumbo packs of prawns as a bribe.






Click to expand...

Makes sense!


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 April 2018)

The cat would make a lovely pair of gloves, Alice is regularly thrashed, normally after I have lodged an entry for something and she throws a sickie.  We have decided to stop telling her what is in her diary.


----------



## ycbm (21 April 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			The cat would make a lovely pair of gloves, Alice is regularly thrashed, normally after I have lodged an entry for something and she throws a sickie.  We have decided to stop telling her what is in her diary.
		
Click to expand...



...


----------



## Annagain (23 April 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			OMG, what a heart stopping moment. Tim is absolutely unruffled and trusting you to sort it out, what a star of a horse. 

Even with the best of care, all of us long term owners have had pickles like this. The late maxicob once got his foot into the arena harrows, pulled the whole lot back, then stood stock still whilst I unravelled it all.
		
Click to expand...

Two horses on our yard recently got the chest clips of their rugs stuck in the fence (leaning over for the greener grass) within a week or so of each other. Said fence is the only small stretch of 7 acre field that hasn't yet been replaced. My friend's youngster waited patiently to be freed, possibly for quite a few hours and had a nibble at the greener grass while he waited. No stress or hassle. My 22 year old took three fence posts out and broke his rug


----------



## Beausmate (23 April 2018)

AdorableAlice said:








Click to expand...

I don't think Alice had anything to do with it......


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 April 2018)

Ted has an alibi, he was in the bath having his hair washed.  Plus Alice has a motive, her baby brother is a tin ribs and is in the paddock of plentiful paradise.  She is in trashville waiting for a weed to grow.  She reckons if Tim could be disposed of she will get to go into grass paradise to stuff until she goes pop.


----------



## ycbm (23 April 2018)

AdorableAlice said:








Click to expand...

What would be have done if you'd tried that when he was two or three?!?


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 April 2018)

Not a hope. I could barely use a body brush on him and that was if I could get a head collar on him.  Your comment is another reminder of how far he has come, just wish he would trust humans in general instead of just us.

Best go and get him in, he eats all night and sleeps all day.  Blissful little life !


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 May 2018)

Lock your stables, the furry twit is looking for a new home - again.  He is a troubled boy, he has a limp and had to have his legs shaved.  Thankfully his lovely vet is still in one piece after risking life and limb sticking pins in Teds ankles.  Ted was remarkably good having the blocks and I was mightily relieved because it was something I was worried about, an upset and frightened Ted is not a great situation given his size and I didn't relish the prospect of scraping the vet off the yard floor !

Now his size is an issue and this evening he suffered huge embarrassment in front of his friends.  We are all on slimming world and the weigh tape made an appearance.  His girlfriend Adorable Alice is extremely svelte and fit at the moment, the slimmest she has ever been in fact and even Ted can not call her Fat Bird anymore.  The pocket rocket cob just fitted into the tape at 700kg, she maintains she has heavy bones and Dim Tim was 600kg.  Despite breathing in the tape ends did not meet on Ted and no amount of me pulling the tape or even suggesting he lay down and squashed his belly into the tape could get the ends to meet.  Alice called him some dreadful names, where she learnt that sort of language is anyone's guess.  Ted maintains it is all wind and Alice reminded him that is the reason she has dumped him so many times in the past.

The poor chap is distraught, he has two shaved front legs and 2 furry back ones, his clothes don't fit, his girlfriend has dumped him, he has a limp and fears his jaws are about to be wired together.  If he turns up please don't feed him, but if you could shave his back legs that would be great, best if you have life insurance before you start though.

His weight wasn't helped by the enormous slice of birthday cake he scoffed yesterday when Team AA celebrated a very special birthday.  My gorgeous horse of a lifetime was 25 yesterday.  Getting him through this awful winter has been tough and just a month ago we were facing a possible goodbye.  I am so fortunate to have a wonderful vet and a supportive husband.

Happy birthday to my superstar, hopefully he will enjoy a nice summer.


----------



## Adopter (2 May 2018)

Life never seems to be dull at Team AA.  Happy Birthday and enjoy your summer to the superstar.  Hope Ted is recovered and sound and up to outings again soon.


----------



## sky1000 (2 May 2018)

Happy birthday to your beautiful horse


----------



## be positive (2 May 2018)

The old boy is looking fab, pleased Alice is slimmer than normal but where are the photos of Ted I think we need proof he has legs without feathers, a bit worrying he cannot fit into the tape though.


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 May 2018)

the superstar is looking fab,  hope ted gets well soon and can strut his staff....


----------



## chaps89 (3 May 2018)

Your old boy is looking fab, especially for a horse you say a month ago it was all looking bleak for. 
Ted has come such a long way although fingers crossed his lameness is nothing too worrisome. Is it Martha who weighed in at 700kg?!
All of your horses are such a credit to you - now may I send another fat cob to join your gang on slimming world please? She doesnt know any rude words but I suspect she might be the type to hog the pillow somewhat...


----------



## D66 (3 May 2018)

You'll have to tie two tapes together.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 May 2018)

D66 said:



			You'll have to tie two tapes together. 

Click to expand...

That is exactly what my husband suggested.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 May 2018)

Dear Ted,

Your devoted and dedicated owner got up at 4.30am this morning to tend to you.  You are suffering in the heat and last night appeared distressed. Because you are special (needs), loved, cherished and worth it, the least you could have done  was to STAND xxxxkxxx still, after all you have been clipped before - have you had brain fade ?  Your coat was filthy and thicker than a Yak's, do you have some hidden parentage you would like to divulge ?  Yes, you are taller than me - a lot, and NO, there was no need to hurtle me off my box like you did, RUDE Ted, very rude and I don't bounce, especially not off the walls.

It is your own fault that you have half your face clipped, you have enormous fluffy pants and as for under your arms, well Julia Roberts eat your heart out.  I am very sorry about the nick in your crinkly bits - did I mention STAND STILL ? 

Your devoted, actually make that deluded owner, is now exhausted, already on the chocolate and Monster energy drink, crumpled behind her desk.  You, the great furry fool will be spark out snoring no doubt.  I think it is me that is bonkers not him.

Love
Mummy.


----------



## Adopter (15 May 2018)

Ted is very lucky, hope he feels cooler now.  I suggest iced chocolate by the pint for his owner to help with revival.


----------



## swilliam (15 May 2018)

I tried to read this aloud to my husband but could not see or articulate clearly because I was crying with laughter.


----------



## Annagain (15 May 2018)

Does the weigh tape fit round now he's lost those extra inches of coat?


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 May 2018)

annagain said:



			Does the weigh tape fit round now he's lost those extra inches of coat? 

Click to expand...

Nearly ! he has lost some inches since he got put back in the winter wrecked field.  He does a lot of walking around waiting for a blade of grass to appear between the endless docks and I managed to crush him into a fly sheet.  He can't actually move or breath and if he farts it will disintegrate into a million pieces, but he is, or was the last time I looked, still in it.

I suppose I will have to buy him a fly sheet from the big horse shop.  Alice will torment him over having to shop in the outsize department now she can wear slinky numbers instead of small tents.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			Dear Ted,

Your devoted and dedicated owner got up at 4.30am this morning to tend to you.  You are suffering in the heat and last night appeared distressed. Because you are special (needs), loved, cherished and worth it, the least you could have done  was to STAND xxxxkxxx still, after all you have been clipped before - have you had brain fade ?  Your coat was filthy and thicker than a Yak's, do you have some hidden parentage you would like to divulge ?  Yes, you are taller than me - a lot, and NO, there was no need to hurtle me off my box like you did, RUDE Ted, very rude and I don't bounce, especially not off the walls.

It is your own fault that you have half your face clipped, you have enormous fluffy pants and as for under your arms, well Julia Roberts eat your heart out.  I am very sorry about the nick in your crinkly bits - did I mention STAND STILL ? 

Your devoted, actually make that deluded owner, is now exhausted, already on the chocolate and Monster energy drink, crumpled behind her desk.  You, the great furry fool will be spark out snoring no doubt.  I think it is me that is bonkers not him.

Love
Mummy.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## DabDab (15 May 2018)

Oh Ted.... :rolleyes3:


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 May 2018)

bless him!!!!!!!   and poor mummy, she needs a stiff drink and lots of chocolate!!!!!


----------



## Shooting Star (15 May 2018)

Bad Teddy

Thought for a moment youd performed the ultimate punishment and put him up for sale in that Ad over there ->>>

... sports direct are selling off the last of their Weatherbeeta wide neck fly rugs if hes not totally in the dog house


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 May 2018)

Shooting Star said:



			Bad Teddy

Thought for a moment you&#8217;d performed the ultimate punishment and put him up for sale in that Ad over there &#8212;-&#8212;>>>

... sports direct are selling off the last of their Weatherbeeta wide neck fly rugs if he&#8217;s not totally in the dog house 

Click to expand...

I just noticed that add, 18 hands, imagine the feed costs !  I shall have a look at Weatherbeeta's, thank you.


----------



## Shooting Star (15 May 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			I just noticed that add, 18 hands, imagine the feed costs !  I shall have a look at Weatherbeeta's, thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I was more scared that he was recently backed at 10!

Not sure the photos of the Weatherbeeta rugs they use are the actual wide ones, I&#8217;ve got a couple and you could fit two standard horses in the neck cover part it&#8217;s so deep, they are pretty generous.
The chest is definitely wider than any other normal brand that I&#8217;ve tried but a bit smaller than big horse shop, the WB ones don&#8217;t have the rustly plasticy lining of the neck & shoulders of the big horse shop one I tried though - was too scared to use it in case of causing an explosion!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 May 2018)

Dear Husband,

Please pop Martha's headcollar on and tie her up for a moment.

WTF.......well its on her, you didn't say where you wanted it.


----------



## DabDab (28 May 2018)

:lol: :lol:  that's the sort of thing my OH does


----------



## JJS (29 May 2018)

AdorableAlice said:








Click to expand...

Is that lovely smart pony in the background Adorable Alice herself?


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2018)

I'm still trying to work out what he was trying to do with it!


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 May 2018)

ycbm said:



			I'm still trying to work out what he was trying to do with it!
		
Click to expand...

Be assured you are not alone !  At least the pocket rocket is a 'whatever' girly.

In the back ground is Miss Sick Note herself, Adorable Alice.  She managed to miss an outing yesterday due to unsuitable ground.  She is entered this coming weekend, indoor on a Martin Collins surface.  I await her next excuse to get out of two simple prelims.


----------



## teacups (29 May 2018)

That is hilarious. Looks as though he just clipped the leadrope clip to the bit? Which left the collar dangling. 
I will cross fingers for miss Sicknote, i.e. that she won't wriggle out of any events this weekend...it may help, you never know...


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 June 2018)

Close your gates, Ted is looking, yet again for a new home.  Forget the Emily King crowd funding, Ted is looking for a food bank.  He has contacted World Horse Welfare explaining his body score has hit 0.  There is a bone on show, just look at that shoulder, there is a bone.  In fact there are two bones, a matching pair indeed.

Of course he will not admit to feeling better, being sound, regaining his balance in his work and not giving his rider crippling back ache. All of that is not relevant.  I dare not tell him the vet said more is needed, there is no doubt he will either squish the vet, or eat her.  Poor chap spends his day studying the ground waiting for a blade of the green stuff to dare to poke above ground, it is tiring work you know.  Meal times are madly exciting times and the paltry haynet is sucked until it is begging for mercy.  

He seems a lot taller since losing a little bulk, or is he growing again !  please the former, he is big enough.


----------



## Adopter (1 June 2018)

He is looking very handsome, has Alice not told him you have to learn to go without and work hard to achieve perfection?


----------



## Sam_J (1 June 2018)

He looks great!  I always look forward to updates on this thread


----------



## ycbm (2 June 2018)

I look forward to your posts as much as I do Finnish Laphund's

 yet again


----------



## D66 (2 June 2018)

Its about time he had a Saturday job to supplement his pocket money and give him some responsibility.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 June 2018)

Adopter said:



			He is looking very handsome, has Alice not told him you have to learn to go without and work hard to achieve perfection?
		
Click to expand...

If Alice said that to him he would punch her lights out, pee in her handbag and hide her lippy.  Alice has never done a decent days work in her life and her idea of perfection is ensuring she remains on benefits whilst all the others do the work.

She has an entry tomorrow and I have just decided to leave her inside this afternoon just in case she has a run round when a horsefly bothers her and lames herself.

As far as a Saturday job for Ted is concerned, it is a while since milk was delivered by horse.  I did hear there was a lack of crop pickers around us so maybe we could send him to pick fruit, he loves strawberries.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (2 June 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			what with those feet!...............it would be more like  a jam attack 

Click to expand...


----------



## MyBoyChe (2 June 2018)

Fruit pickers are actually supposed to pick it and take it to be weighed in containers, not eat as much as they can and then get weighed themselves to show how much they picked.  Does Ted know this is the way it is done, before he gets all enthusiastic.  PS, Im another who loves to see an update on this thread, you write with such love for your horses and always with such good humour even when times are tough x


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 June 2018)

Who put Dim Tim in Adorable Alice's bedroom then ?

She is immaculate in the stable and is allowed to have a clothes rail to hang her vast array of clothing on.  She poops in one corner, never disturbing it, has her clothes on one wall, her dining area in the corner and her handbag in the other.  Nothing is ever out of place, grubby or untidy.

Dim Tim has done some serious rearranging, she is going to need valium when she sees what he has done and he needs to go into hiding for a good while.  Look at her hat, he has squished it flat, it is Royal Ascot next week what the heck is she going to wear !  her navy blue lightweight turnout number didn't make it over the door with all the others, it was found pummelled into the water trug.


----------



## ycbm (7 June 2018)

Oh Tim ........


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 June 2018)

Me thinks he should be put on the naughty step!


----------



## teacups (7 June 2018)

Ooh she has one of those comet rugs!
..and it looks mud-free...


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 June 2018)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Me thinks he should be put on the naughty step!
		
Click to expand...

No room, husband on it already - for putting Dim Tim in Alice's bedroom !


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 June 2018)

teacups said:



			Ooh she has one of those comet rugs!
..and it looks mud-free...
		
Click to expand...

We call it her flame rug, she had it as a 4 year old, £30 and still going strong, bit tight in the bum now though.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 June 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			No room, husband on it already - for putting Dim Tim in Alice's bedroom !
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps one will have to get a name plaque for said princess to prevent further wanton destruction!


----------



## sky1000 (8 June 2018)

He looks very wise and soulful.  I think there must have been a very good reason.


----------



## DirectorFury (20 June 2018)

I hope you're all well AA. I'm just bumping this up as I know how disappointed you were to lose the old photos due to Photobucket being incompetent - they've reversed their decision and now the majority of the old photos are showing on the thread again !


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 June 2018)

DirectorFury said:



			I hope you're all well AA. I'm just bumping this up as I know how disappointed you were to lose the old photos due to Photobucket being incompetent - they've reversed their decision and now the majority of the old photos are showing on the thread again !
		
Click to expand...

That is good, the photos show his transformation so well.  His thread is quiet at the moment as he is still out of work.  I am keeping everything crossed that my wonderful team of vets can help him.

His long suffering girlfriend is dressaging on Friday and then has a small hunter class next weekend.  The weather forecast is predicting 30 degrees, I forecast a major tantrum from her and me ! neither of us do heat.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 July 2018)

Miss Sick Note has finally come good and left Ted The Twit trailing in her wake.  Super proud of my little homebred girl today.  Three years of waiting and only possible with fantastic veterinary care, endless patience and a fab team.  (the photo and others were purchased on the show ground today and belong to me).


----------



## Sven (15 July 2018)

Wow what a stunner x


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 July 2018)

Flippin' fabulous. She looks amazing.  Well done all the team.  

Hope princess isn't too demanding after success!


----------



## Sam_J (15 July 2018)

She looks an absolute picture of good health!  But I feel like I've missed something - what's up with Ted?


----------



## JJS (15 July 2018)

Alice looks wonderful!


----------



## ozpoz (15 July 2018)

Oh well done AA - she is looking gorgeous!


----------



## Rasadi (15 July 2018)

She looks fantastic well done all the team


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 July 2018)

Sam_J said:



			She looks an absolute picture of good health!  But I feel like I've missed something - what's up with Ted?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, Alice is both flattered and flattened at the same time.  Flattered by the lovely comments and flattened by the hard work and heat today.  I left her to relax when we got home and found her this evening with her chin resting on her stall guard, her ears at right angles and her eyes tight shut.  Totally and utterly knackered !

Ted hasn't been quite level for some time now, his personal and long suffering veterinary is working hard to get the furry fool back to his former self.  Step one being lots of pounds off his limbs.  The drought is helping him and he is hacking in walk again now.  As he has matured he has turned into a big heavy shouldered horse and his gait has changed from straight, uphill and smooth to lumpy and pounding.  He actually looks pure Shire now although he isn't.

We will get him right, certainly not giving up on him.  100kg off him and 50 off me would do neither of us any harm !


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 July 2018)

alice is looking fab, hope ted is soon back competing and forgets about his bad leg....


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 August 2018)

Ted the Twit might be back.  Three lots of specialist shoeing with the next scheduled for next week, around 65kg gone (according to a weigh tape), his personal vet finally uttering 'he looks good', we both nearly fainted at that statement.  Me with relief and Ted thinking he might get a square meal soon.

Everything is crossed for the morning finding him sound.  He did some cantering on decent ground today and jumped some logs.  I have never seen a horse look so happy to be out and about.  He was just bouncing along.  Of course he considers he is starved to oblivion and I have to agree with the poor soul.  How such a massive horse can thrive on a patch of dust for weeks on end with just a tiny haynet and a bowl of damp chaff is beyond me.

His rider thinks I am the cruellest owner and has to be frisked for clandestine food parcels on every visit.  Adorable Alice snitched on Ted when he tried to parachute a bag of barley, via drone into his field.  It failed anyway because Dim Tim was tasked with coordinating the landing and the words 'Tim' and 'coordination' simply do not go together.  

A few more ounces could go if I took the scissors to his ridiculous mane.  I have to wait for no one to be looking though as I am apparently dangerous with scissors around the horses.  A rib can be felt, well if you you poke hard enough !, and his shoulder bone can be seen.  It seems a mature Ted is going to be tricky to keep slim.


----------



## redapple (18 August 2018)

He's looking fab!


----------



## Regandal (18 August 2018)

The second pic looks like an ad for L'Oreal!  You can just see him thinking, 'Yes, I am gorgeous'!  He looks great.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (18 August 2018)

Wow. I suspect that mane may be too thick and luxurious for scissors. You might need the hedge trimmers 

He is looking amazing and very happy.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (18 August 2018)

Gorgeous animal, love the mane


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 August 2018)

I would kill for a horse like him...bluddy gorgeous!!


----------



## JJS (18 August 2018)

He looks great! I know exactly what you mean about horses that can thrive on a dust patch though - I've got three, and one of them is a bleeding blood horse. Said ISH hasn't left his starvation paddock since spring, and after last year's lami episode, he's staying in there until winter rolls around again.


----------



## LadySam (19 August 2018)

He's looking absolutely stunning.


----------



## OldNag (19 August 2018)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Wow. I suspect that mane may be too thick and luxurious for scissors. You might need the hedge trimmers 

He is looking amazing and very happy.
		
Click to expand...

.... hedge trimmers and a step ladder


----------



## ycbm (19 August 2018)

adorable alice snitched on ted when he tried to parachute a bag of barley, via drone into his field.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anguscat (19 August 2018)

I adore this thread and love your horses and story.
Just to say coming out of last summer I had a youngster that clearly had enjoyed too many cream teas. I decided to let winter 'take it's toll'. She was turned out 24/7 in her birthday suit despite having a low neck and belly clip ( she was in light hacking work). I felt cruel and was very thankful to have them at home away from any potential mollycoddling tut tutters putting doubt in my mind! She and her companion could get out of the worst of the weather (big field with free access to barn in a sheltered farm yard). In driving rain when extremely cold she got a waterproof low fill rug on temporarily. When wavering by my warm stove I kept telling myself she was bred to live on the Irish west coast. 
She came out of the winter much the better for it despite having access to grazing, meadow hay in the barn and a small chaff feed to show her I still loved her.
It's the hardest thing in the world trying to 'feed' a horse to give it nothing, whilst pretending to it you are!
All the best for going forward (lightly!) with the truly splendid Ted!


----------



## Sven (30 September 2018)

It's taken an age to find this thread again, so this is just to bump it up and subtlety ask for an updat ðŸ˜


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 October 2018)

Test


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 October 2018)

I keep getting Opps - error, refresh page. No idea if I can post or not ?


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 October 2018)

dont say you cant post AA, we need ted updates please......he looks fab in the last pic...


----------



## ycbm (2 October 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			Test
		
Click to expand...

Worked. Now  POST !!   We need to know how Ted is doing.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 October 2018)

Looks like I can. Won't do a picture though.

So, Ted is utterly fed up with being left in the wake of Dim Tim who seems to be able to do no wrong at the moment, and Adorable Alice who has been taught to jump recently and much to everyone's amazement is actually rather scopy. 

In desperation he took to the WonderWebb and advertised on a dating site for a new lady to have fun with, or a indeed a new man.  Ted is not fussy.  His advert was very cleverly worded giving little away and mentioned weight carrying hunkiness, an awesome sense of humour, impeccable manners and a need for adventure. We avoided slim, athletic, sporty or intelligent.  ( Read that as a special rider needed to take a bonkers cart horse hacking with his equally deranged owners and a possibility of riding alone if we think they are safe and good enough).  Given some of Teds moments the rider will need an awesome sense of humour, an ability to ignore bad manners and a head for heights.)

How his Ipad coped with the avalanche of replies is beyond me.  He hit 40 within 24 hours of advertising.  Thankfully he had the sense to ask me to sort through his offers and pick out suitable dates.

I purposely did not put 'cob', 'shire' or anything suggesting novice ride, yet I was inundated with people wanting to learn to ride.  I included the need to be 'confident rider' and that the horse was forward going and sensitive.  I lost count of the number of offers to take him off my hands and give him a better home via loan, a couple of buy him in installments and a rather optimistic chap who could send his lorry immediately and give me Â£200.

We are so grateful to one lovely lady who matched all of Teds needs and he got snogged on his first date ! plus being called a handsome boy.  His new lady friend used to have horses of her own but now with a young family doesn't have time.  Ted is nicely relaxed with her and is really enjoying his hacking.  We will glaze over the small incident when he decided he was petrified of tethered ponies and cleared off with her.  I am really hoping he behaves himself and they have lots of fun together.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 October 2018)

Cleared off WITH her is certainly better than clearing off without her. Ernie keeps reminding me of that critical distinction.


----------



## Tarragon (3 October 2018)

I am newly joined but have been a long-time lurker and have been following Ted's progress since the beginning. Now I have my chance to say how much I have loved reading all your inspirational and entertaining posts - thank you


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 October 2018)

Ted, please be on your best behaviour so your lovely new rider doesn't get second thoughts! It sounds like a great arrangement. Did someone really offer you Â£200 for Ted?! We need to know about Tim and Alice's exploits, too.

Ted's feet look great in the pic. You mentioned that he's had to have some rounds of specialist shoeing, can I ask what for? (This isn't in a shod vs barefoot debate, as my own are in and out of shoes as their needs dictate, but I've recently had to have some major rebalancing done on one of mine. It's all a learning curve.)

Re pics, I am still able to post them using imgur as before, don't know if that helps.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 October 2018)

Major rebalance for Ted too.  My farrier of 40 years retired and put Ted with a young and forward thinking farrier, but sadly it didn't work out and I ended up with a lame Ted.  i do thinking shoeing heavy horses is a specialism. 

Another farrier took him on via my vets and thankfully, the horse is sound again.


----------



## OldNag (3 October 2018)

Glad to see Ted & Co are all doing well.  We do need pics of Alice jumping!


----------



## ycbm (3 October 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			i do thinking shoeing heavy horses is a specialism.
.
		
Click to expand...



Definitely. They have odd, triangular feet very often that simply can't be balanced like a sports horse.  Glad Ted found someone who understand his (very special) needs.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 October 2018)

Ted is in need of a cardigan donation or a large sack to hide in.  His esteemed male rider decided he wanted to have a go at clipping so he bought himself some sparkly new clippers and deemed Ted to be his practise horse before tackling his own, rather posh, horse.  I hate clipping so was quietly pleased, thought fill your boots and by the way there are another 4 you can practise on.

It is only early October yet Ted resembles a yak and 20 minutes in the novelty of trying clipping had worn off.  Despite wearing very impressive overalls that looked like something a murder would be investigated in, the moaning soon started of itching, hair on glasses and backache.  I took over and the brand new sparkly clipper blades promptly ran blunt leaving Ted looking like a hedgehog.  I pointed out to Ted that no one can see both sides of him at once  so why worry !  I tend to be full of useless comments apparently.

With Alice refusing to share her Heinigers, she is fussy about sharing things and after all his fuzz will blunt the blades and then how is she going to get that silky smooth leg and bikini shave ?, poor Ted is to be left with furry patches.  He plans to contact the retailer of the new clippers in the morning.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 October 2018)

just love the way you write AA,  we need pics of the hedgehog please and of alice jumping please


----------



## Nayumi1 (19 October 2018)

I'm new to reading this and I've spent a good while catching up to now but what a wonderful thread! Have enjoyed reading this and I admire your strength through the challenging times.


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 October 2018)

Update on the now not so furry fool (my poor heinigers are in shock after attempting to clip him), is preened, plucked, shaved, scrubbed and polished.  I am absolutely knackered at the mammoth effort.  I took the hedge cutter to his mane and an entire bottle of show shine to give him a slinky oiled look.  If his saddle goes west tomorrow you are all sworn to silence.   His ears remain out of bounds, so he is now completely bald apart from two great big fluffy ears.............never mind he has always been unique I suppose.  Plus look on the bright side, he let me clip him, even his head with mini clippers and his back legs.  There was time I was using a padded hand on stick to touch his back legs.

He is entered for two tests in the morning and it has been seventeen months, much care from his personal super human vet, we will glaze over the bills, a new farrier and we will glaze over those bills too, plus a serious diet and a new lady in his life to help get him fit, since he last competed.

He knows something exciting is a foot, that was clarified by the rate he went over the field at this evening with my husband clutching the end of the lead rope screaming whoa and returning looking rather red in the face.

I shall of course, report back but I foresee the word 'hurried' making a bucket load of appearances on the test sheet.  I hope his fellow competitors stay well out of  the way of the bald Shire horse tomorrow.  He is going to be on a mission - a quick one !


----------



## millikins (26 October 2018)

Good luck, I shall be eagerly anticipating the pictures


----------



## chaps89 (27 October 2018)

Ooh, good luck today.
What fabulous progress though that you can clip him all over (well minus the ears) Once upon a time I think we would have all said that was impossible.
If it helps, Ted is not the only one with furry ears. My clippers gave up the ghost when I had half of madams head and her ears to do. I got enough out of them to finish her head and an ear, but not the other. I've told her it's extra insulation for the cold weather we are supposed to be getting...


----------



## View (27 October 2018)

Does he realise just how lucky he is to have you?

Good luck and we can only hope that "hurried" and "rushed" are not the most common words on the test sheet.  I look forward to your report!


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 October 2018)

Dear Ted,

You were entered in Prelim 12 and 13 at riding club level, NOT the 2.15 at Cheltenham.  Twenty metre circles are just that, not the wall of death with your head, shoulders and quarters all going in opposite directions at the same time.  You were going so fast the poor judge missed most of the movements off your sheet, or maybe she spared you the embarrassment of writing what she really thought.

However, you did achieve 4 hurried, 5 tense, 3 head highs, 2 overbents.  Plus you had 2 error of course because your poor rider dare not give and retake the reins for fear of you clearing off at warp factor flatout.  In the little box where the judge writes her own comments you achieved 'a bit onward bound' in Prelim 12 and 'he's rather jolly today' in Prelim 13.

Anyway the highlight of the day was the lentil soup and rocky road cake.  Things were going so badly there are no photos other than this rather long distance one, which actually does sum up our morning, all the other horses were the other end staying out of the bonkers creatures way.


----------



## Fools Motto (27 October 2018)

But, it's a party!!! A boys got to show off. Has he ever spoken to Hovis?!


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 October 2018)

Yes he has, they are both up to tricks.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 October 2018)

Hmmm, at least rider stayed in the saddle!  

I failed to do that once, judges comment was "a bit tense today"!

I bred a pony who can either be fab or a shit bag.  All good fun, parties are a great opportunity to show off. ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 October 2018)

Look at that power!! Someone was happy to be out at a party again! Glad you all survived the day. Also, judging by the cover pic of Hovis' latest book, he is feeling pretty happy and forward too!


----------



## ycbm (28 October 2018)

Fools Motto said:



			But, it's a party!!! A boys got to show off. Has he ever spoken to Hovis?!
		
Click to expand...

He's back out at parties, fab!


----------



## D66 (28 October 2018)

That's what boy racers do!  You need to check on him between 10.00 and 11 in the evening; he'll be down at the local supermarket car park with the other lads, doing wheelies and doughnuts and showing off their stainless steel exhausts.... Until they get moved on by the police that is.
Alice didn't tell you cos sometimes he lets her go too.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 October 2018)

Exhausted this morning, bottom lip out of control and slept all morning flat on his side.  We are in trouble because his rider has refused to take him to any more parties.  Ted is ringing Carl and Charlotte in the morning, they like sharp forward thinking horses.  I haven't the heart to tell him that their sharp forward thinking horses don't tend to have 'cart' as a prefix.


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 October 2018)

Oh nooo... Do you think Ted's rider may relent after a bit, he's done so well with him?


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 October 2018)

Possibly, but we have to accept that a mature Ted is not really built for the dressage arena.  He did well at 5/6 and was  lot lighter in his frame, but now at 7 he is heavy and has developed a much more 'Shire' movement and frustratingly it really shows up with his feathers off.  He needs to lose weight again, he was slim in the summer but now the grass is back he has piled it back on.  Horse like owner sadly.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 October 2018)

poor ted, not another diet!!!!!!  he did try to get some off as he heard that fast work will burn calories!!!!!!


----------



## Sam_J (16 January 2019)

AA Can we have a Ted update?  I've missed hearing about his adventures!  Pleeeeeeeeease???


----------



## ycbm (17 January 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Possibly, but we have to accept that a mature Ted is not really built for the dressage arena.  He did well at 5/6 and was  lot lighter in his frame, but now at 7 he is heavy and has developed a much more 'Shire' movement and frustratingly it really shows up with his feathers off.  He needs to lose weight again, he was slim in the summer but now the grass is back he has piled it back on.  Horse like owner sadly.
		
Click to expand...


I had the same with my cob AA. At four and five instructors were telling me he was a prospect for Advanced. At seven and eight he packed on so much extra bone and build that he stalled approaching medium and it was clear he wasn't going any further without damaging himself.

Yes, pretty please, an update on your tribe ðŸŽðŸŽðŸŽ


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 January 2019)

Ted and Co are very flattered to be remembered.  It is hard to believe that Ted and Alice are going to be 8 later this year.  They are mature horses now but it doesn't seem five minutes since Alice was born and Ted landed in a heap one very wet Sunday lunchtime.

Ted hasn't been on any adventures other than taking his  new friend, Aunty Clare on a cross country ride, after which we all held our breath hoping that wonderful internet advert found Aunty Clare, would not disappear into the blue yonder in search of gin and valium, and never been seen again.  I did offer her pain relief and cold coffee when she returned to the lorry and I refrained from commenting about her arms being noticeably longer than normal.  She did manage a smile as she slid off him, her knees buckling as she landed on her backside in the grass at his feet.  I muttered something about, 'he's quick for a cart horse and lets have a look in the bit drawer for next time'.

Thankfully she still loves him and continues to come and ride 2 or 3 times a week.  We put a vulcanite pelham on instead of his fulmer but that didn't have any effect.  He is built like a bull and is immensely strong, I have no idea what to try him with next time he goes off roading.  Aunty Clare spoils him, he has a matching headcollar and saddle square in a very fetching turquoise and even has a selfie picture on his Ipad.  

Advertising for someone to come and ride him filled me with horror, but he and I have been so lucky to find such a lovely lady who is experienced and able to understand him.  He adores her, she has endless patience with him.  She can even stroke his ears now, I still can't get within a country mile of them !  He has now stayed sound for a number of months, has lost a lot of weight again and is getting fitter.  Hopefully he stays sound.







Dim Tim is off until Spring, he is growing and now taller than Ted. He will be a teenager before he matures at this rate.  He is just legs, joints and massive feet.  His appetite is impressive as is the two barrows of muck every morning.  He shares is bed with the cat, a very brave cat as Tims feet are bigger than the cat.

Little Alice and her young rider have been having lots of fun, lots of lessons and last weekend she tackled her first ever SJ competition, all 60 cms of it.  Better late than never I suppose.  She is comfortable and confident at 90cms at home/lessons with single fences but when faced with an arena full of fences she went like the greenest of the green.  I am hoping she will give her young rider lots of fun through the summer until September when her rider heads of to uni to become a vet.

I hope our trainer doesn't see this picture, hours have been spent on rider position, I have no idea what is going on ! but at least she stayed on.







This is my favourite picture, the team on Christmas eve as seen from behind Teds ears. Pocket Rocket cob and I with Alice being led, the giant Ginger Ninger on the left with Teds normal rider on board his own horse and a friend on the right with the coloured.  With such fabulous weather we rode everyday over the break, with the result being Ted and Pocket Rocket needing full sets instead of fronts.  Well that was expensive, especially when Ted removed his near fore with a hind shoe whilst playing tag with Timmy in the field.







There are no plans for Ted to compete again, it isn't fair on him but hopefully he will continue to enjoy hacking and fun rides.  Little Alice is heading back into the small hunter ring possibly county level depending on cost and she will go jumping locally (please don't tell her, she will go sick again).  Dim Tim will go dressaging and MW showing if he grows up in time.  Pocket Rocket will continue looking after me on gentle hacks and I have hit my 5 years no evidence of disease target.  Happy days.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 January 2019)

great update and brilliant news re your health.....i love to read your posts...


----------



## chaps89 (17 January 2019)

5 years is fantastic news! (And hasn't it gone quick)
Who is the chestnut in your last photo? I do like a good ginger.
It sounds like all is going well at Ted Towers which is great news


----------



## View (18 January 2019)

Oh AA, that is fab news on the 5 years.

Love the update.  I hope your herd realises just how lucky they all are to have you.


----------



## Annagain (18 January 2019)

Yay to all that except Ted not competing. We're not that close to you but I often thought if I was competing an hour north and you and hour south I might get to meet him! Maybe we'll meet Alice or Tim at shows now that M is turning his hoof to veteran classes!


----------



## Tarragon (18 January 2019)

Lovely to hear your update and optimistic outlook


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 January 2019)

chaps89 said:



			5 years is fantastic news! (And hasn't it gone quick)
Who is the chestnut in your last photo? I do like a good ginger.
It sounds like all is going well at Ted Towers which is great news 

Click to expand...

Gaelic Gamble is the ginger ninja, was a small HW, now a big MW, hasn't been out since 2015, he got to Hoys twice but was never quite good enough to make the placings.  He is a lovely Irish horse, with unbelievably, no breeding on his passport.  How anyone can breed 18h of pure quality and not register it is beyond me.


----------



## Hetsmum (17 April 2019)

Its been a long time since I've been here and I only came back to catch up with Ted.  I am so pleased to hear all is ok in Ted land with him, yourself and all the gang.  You must be very proud of how far he has come


----------



## Old Bat (17 April 2019)

Another one who saw the email and had to find out how it was all going! thank you for the update. That looks like Allens Hill so I guess you aren't to far away from me?


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 June 2019)

The furry fool is 8 today and to mark his birthday he has just refused to be caught.  Deja vu of the very beginning of this now 7 year old thread !

The weather is atrocious, cold and very wet, he is clipped out.  The girls are tucked up in bed, so is the cat 






Dim Tim stood there without a headcollar and willingly had a his mac on whilst Ted galloped around him like some giant whirling dervish.

'He can freeze' I screeched at my husband who is standing there clutching Teds rug, followed by quite a lot more colourful quotes about Teds parentage, manners and gratefulness (lack of). "you can't leave him in this weather, that would be cruel" says husband.  My comment of, 'well he might learn his lesson' was flippant of course, but husband promptly tells me that I have always told him that horses do not reason like we do.  So off I trudge back to the yard, get carrots, trudge back to a now waiting Ted, who no doubt has been told by husband that carrots are on their way,he has his rug on, warm, dry and with a carrot shoved where the sun does not shine, accompanied by much more cursing and threats about making sausages or throwing him to the lions.

Happy Birthday feral cart horse, 7 years on and you remain a twit.  Admittedly a slightly more useful twit than all those years ago.


----------



## ycbm (10 June 2019)

Eight!   How did that happen?


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 June 2019)

cant believe i have been reading and enjoying this thread for so long....love the adventures of ted


----------



## McFluff (10 June 2019)

Oh I do like a Tedâ€™s gang update -thank you. The cat has style!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 June 2019)

ycbm said:



			Eight!   How did that happen?
		
Click to expand...

Quite, frightening how time passes by.


----------



## OldNag (10 June 2019)

Happy Birthday Ted.  Good to see you being so grown up (not!) ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

But 8 - that makes me feel old - surely it was only yesterday that the gangly carthorse made an appearance!


----------



## chaps89 (10 June 2019)

Wow. Happy birthday Ted. How time flies (I'll leave it for you to decide whether to add.. when you're having fun...!)


----------



## Adopter (10 June 2019)

Happy Birthday Ted, you are a very lucky horse, good friends and an understanding owner.  I can not believe it is 7+ years  that you have entertained us with your humor through good and bad times.  Here's to the next 7, may they be happy and filled with fun that you can share ðŸ˜€


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 June 2019)

Lol, bloody horses. I was trying to catch a stupid animal this evening in the rain too, wasn't even mine!

Happy birthday TedðŸ´


----------



## SEL (11 June 2019)

Happy Birthday Ted - you share your birthday with my draft horse who was also a sh*t to catch in the rain last night!!


----------



## D66 (11 June 2019)

Happy birthday Ted, looking forwards to the next 7 years.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (11 June 2019)

Wow, he is 8 already! Happy Birthday for yesterday Ted! 
There is something really relaxing about the photo you posted of him. I am not sure whether it's the sunset lighting, or how relaxed they all look or a combination, but it's really lovely!


----------



## Tarragon (11 June 2019)

Yes, Happy Birthday Ted! I cannot believe that it has been 8 years either. I only recently became a member, having been a very ling time lurker, and I have loved reading all your Ted posts over the years and have admired your determination, horsemanship and ability to see the best in life despite some rough times. 
I think we need a few selected photos showing Ted growing up over the years


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 June 2019)

Ted is very grateful for all his birthday wishes, he hasn't had the best of birthdays.  Presents were scarce to be honest and the hope of an entire bale of haylage to himself or access to acres of fresh grass didn't happen, but Alice finally fulfilled her promise of buying Ted pink PJ's.  He was snoozing when she sneaked her Ipad in to take a picture of him. I have promised him he will never been seen in public in pink and that he should be grateful that his girlfriend bought him a birthday present.  Alice is under strict instructions NOT to buy him matching socks.







He also had an unwanted birthday present of the biggest pair of grass glands that I have ever seen on a horse, not something he has ever had in the past.  The only difference was the weather, it was the first night of the extreme rain.  He is back to normal now but it took several days to go down completely.  He and Dim Tim were feeling well this morning and are currently available to the first circus to apply.

























The pair of them have their dental check later, lets hope there is no waving to the vet !


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 June 2019)

they are both looking great....


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 June 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			they are both looking great....
		
Click to expand...

or naughty !


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 August 2019)

A week from hell that left Ted facing a very real prospect of losing his girlfriend Adorable Alice and us losing a home bred horse.

Words canâ€™t express my thanks and gratitude to my vets MacArthur Barstow & Gibbs plus The Three Counties Equine Hospital.

One weekend spent winning a big class of hunters and qualifying for the ID National Championship Show and the next weekend with her in theatre. You really couldnâ€™t make it up and just so typical of the highs and lows of horse keeping I suppose.

For some unknown reason her longtime field companion (not Ted) belted her good and hard right on the hock joint.  Thankfully she was found very quickly which was a huge bonus for her prognosis.  She came home yesterday and is being a good patient.

She is known as sick note, but there are other ways of telling me she didnâ€™t want to go to the breed championship! and certainly cheaper excuses too.  Ted really missed her and was shouting at the lorry when we got her home before we even dropped the ramp.  He has bought her flowers, sweets and a new lipstick to cheer her up. I havenâ€™t mentioned to him that he might be sold to pay the bill, that might upset him.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 August 2019)

Omg, AA, what an awful thing to happen. Poor Alice. So glad that sheâ€™s home now and being a good patient.

How long is her recovery likely to take?


----------



## Red-1 (4 August 2019)

So glad you seem to have seen her in time to have treatment. Fingers crossed for a good recovery.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 August 2019)

Hopefully she will be walking under saddle by end September if all goes right with healing and infection control.

Hospital did say the speed she came to them from moment of injury made her chances of full recovery much more positive than a horse that  had stood injured for hours.  She was pouring synovial fluid when I found her.


----------



## SEL (4 August 2019)

Oh no - poor Alice. What did the vets find?


----------



## SEL (4 August 2019)

SEL said:



			Oh no - poor Alice. What did the vets find?
		
Click to expand...

Ah - just seen your post. Relieved you found her quickly.


----------



## Diddleydoo (4 August 2019)

I'm so sorry she's been injured. Really glad that she was found quickly and the prognosis is good.

I'm sending healing thoughts your way


----------



## chaps89 (4 August 2019)

Oh good golly, how horrific for you all. Really glad you found her so quickly and shes home safely with you.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 August 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			She was pouring synovial fluid when I found her.
		
Click to expand...

.

Blimminâ€™ Nora. That sounds incredibly nasty. Can I ask what you and your vets did, as to save a horse with such an injury is very good going.

All best vibes for a smooth continued recovery for Alice.


----------



## Merrymoles (4 August 2019)

Vibes for Alice!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2019)

Good god. Serious injury, you must have been so worried. Pleased to hear that she made it through surgery. All the very best to her during recovery.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 August 2019)

Bloody hell AA, what a nightmare!  Hope her recovery goes well xx


----------



## Sam_J (4 August 2019)

I'm always glad to see an update on this thread, but not one like this!  What a blessing you found her in time.  Sending lots of healing vibes for Alice.


----------



## sky1000 (4 August 2019)

Yes I love this thread but not this update.  Sending vibes as best I can.  Do hope it wasn't Tim.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 August 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



.

Blimminâ€™ Nora. That sounds incredibly nasty. Can I ask what you and your vets did, as to save a horse with such an injury is very good going.

All best vibes for a smooth continued recovery for Alice.
		
Click to expand...

I did nothing other than cry and beg the vet to save her just about covers my usefulness.  I have to admit I was beside myself.  My old boy is feeling the heat and has been tricky to keep comfortable, I had been trying to prepare myself for possibly having to make a decision as he has had a number of niggles over the past few months.  But nothing prepared me for finding Alice in that state and it totally tipped me over the edge.

She was immediately given pain relief and antibiotics via IV and then assessed in the field to see if anything obvious was broken and when it was thought possibly not, encouraged to take a step on it to try and get into the yard which was 100 yards away and on level ground, she was non weight bearing and seemed quite shocked, but with a bit of encouragement she did take a step and then was able to walk quite easily which raised everyone's hopes.  A second vet had arrived by then with the x ray kit and lots of images were taken, she did have a little sedation to help her.

Both vets were confident nothing was broken although a line of gas could be seen. She was then bandaged and loaded.  The little star walked straight on the lorry and travelled well. The one vet rang the hospital and updated them, whilst the other shot back to their offices and emailed the images over to the hospital.

.A team was waiting at the hospital and she went straight to x ray again, she didn't need a lot of xraying as the images sent to them were excellent.   I was then told she had to go straight to theatre for arthroscopy and joint flush, I said my goodbyes and tried to remember the wonderful surgeon telling me he was confident that she had the best possible prognosis because of how quickly we got there from point of injury.

We were sent home and I stared at the phone for the next god know how many hours, whilst writing the advert for the horse that had kicked her and being thankful that her backend is insured, not for enough but something is better than nothing.  I also wished I had got up as early as I do in the week to get them all in, because had I done that there was every chance she would not have been injured.  All week had been boiling and the horses were so pestered I had been getting them in by 6.30, on this fateful morning it was raining well, no flies, cool and I thought they would be settled rather than pushing gates to come in so I had a little rest and didn't get there until 8.30am.  I found her under the oaks and I do wonder if there had been an argument about who had the best shelter, but who knows, I never will.

The hospital finally called me at 7pm and said the surgery was a success, very little dirt in the joint, no bone fragments or debris. 20 litres of flush gone through.  She was down a long time and struggled to get up, apparently she sat like a dog for ages despite being given help to rise.  Don't tell her, but the surgeon said she has a big bum and was comfortable on it !, what a cheek, she would be mortified if she knew that.

She was finally back in a stable a good while later and then had IV drip until Wednesday and then oral antibiotics.  I went to see her Sunday and Monday and was upset to see how depressed she was.  She didn't recognise me at all.  Tuesday was much the same but I did take her for a pick of grass which she liked.  I realised why she was so down on the Tuesday, she was locked behind bars because she had a permanent catheter in and allowing her to look over the door would mean she could rip it out.  Wednesday she recognised me instantly and wanted out.  I took her for a graze and this time had a tight hold on the rope because there was a glint in her eye !  The surgeons daily reports were positive and she was an excellent patient.

The catheter was out on Thursday and she had her top door open which she was loving and no one could walk past her without speaking to her.  We were allowed to fetch her on Friday as there was no issue with her eating her meds and the hock was good.  Her dressing was changed this morning and I saw the hock for the first time, it is clean and no filling.  One of the arthroscopy ports is a little sticky and the face of the hock is sore from bandage pressure.  She has a pressage boot on.  She is on box rest but can be hand grazed on the lawn.  She is a bit unsettled and was box walking tonight, but she sees all her friends going out and in normal routine, she would go too, so it is to be expected.  She has various toys which she is ignoring.  Stitches out on Saturday and then a teeny paddock will be erected for her.  It is going to be a long and probably angsty week but at least she is still with us.

I am exhausted and relieved in equal measures.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (4 August 2019)

I am sorry to hear about your worrying week, AA but so glad that she seems to be making a good recovery.  All the best to all involved and fingers crossed that all continues to go well.


----------



## Adopter (5 August 2019)

AA what a horrendous week, success at the show and then to find a frightening injury.  As you say, thats horses there is always the unexpected round the corner. Good news that she is home and making progress, all her HH fans will be sending healing vibes and wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## dogatemysalad (5 August 2019)

What a nightmarish accident. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 August 2019)

Wow, AA, thank you for your detailed reply. How lucky we are in this country to have such good vets nearby. The vets from both of your practices pulled out all the stops. What did they replace the lost synovial fluid with?

It must be hard to handle the miscreant without bearing a grudge, although we all know that horses will be horses. Even my saintly IDx mare booted the senior mare on her hock last year, no idea why, but it was much less severe than this.

Iâ€™m sorry that the old lad isnâ€™t too great atm, it must be such a worry.


----------



## rabatsa (5 August 2019)

What an unlucky, and expensive, accident.  Healing vibes for Alice.


----------



## On the Hoof (5 August 2019)

What a nightmare for you.  I am so relieved to hear that Alice is doing well although a long road ahead for you both.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (5 August 2019)

Keeping my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for Alice. So pleased to hear things are heading in the right direction!


----------



## D66 (5 August 2019)

Hope she is continuing to improve. Vibes and hugs to you both.


----------



## SEL (5 August 2019)

Credit to your vets - they really responded well. 

Sending virtual carrots to Alice and gin to the humans - keep us posted.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (5 August 2019)

I am so sorry to hear this, it definitely is a perfect illustration of the highs and lows of the equestrian life! 

Fingers crossed for an easy and straight forward recovery.


----------



## Alibear (5 August 2019)

Fingers firmly crossed for a good recovery for Alice. I'm sure Ted and Tim will help look after her. You are indeed doomed to never make that ID Breed show though, sorry.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 August 2019)

I saw her sires owner post on Facebook and have been sending virtual vibes ever since. I am so relieved that she got the treatment she needed so quickly and her prognosis is good!


----------



## View (5 August 2019)

Oh my goodness, they do put us through the mill.

Hope recovery continues uneventfully.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 August 2019)

Thank you for all the good wishes.  She is being a good girl, she is mowing the lawn nicely along with a sneaky go at the raspberries.  My friend brought an equissage pulse machine in this evening and Alice rather liked that.  I have no idea what they do but Alice was in heaven and my husband requested a go too !

The rather sluggish poo department has rectified itself and we are back to barrow loads and her waist has reappeared without the Baileys Number 17 she had in hospital.  I bought her a bag of fast fibre, which she likes and the meds mix well with.  That stuff goes a long way and seems ideal for her at the moment.  I use VV but never used fast fibre.  Adlib soaked hay and as much attention as possible is helping get her through her imprisonment.


----------



## Annagain (6 August 2019)

Sending healing thoughts to Alice and a big hug and a gin to you!  Glad she seems to be on the mend.


----------



## PapaverFollis (6 August 2019)

Wow, what a horrible time.  Lots of healing vibes for Alice.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 August 2019)

Thank you for all the good wishes, Alice is very flattered.

Little Alice is doing very well. Dressing changed again yesterday and my first sight of the original wound.  It is really neat and the vet is confident it won't impede Alice's return to the hunter ring next season.  The hock itself has a tiny bit of filling but other than a 10 yard walk to the lawn she is stationery, so I suppose filling is to be expected.  Every time I look at her I still can't quite believe how lucky she has been.  Now I have calmed down I have binned the advert for the mare that kicked Alice, I am still tempted to put her in a pie though and will never forgive her.  Ted has had his advert shredded because he has got a paper round and is donating all wages to the vet account.  Dim Tim has donated his dressage prize money too.  Husband yet to see his Tesco Credit Card statement.

Stitches out tomorrow, hopefully without a tantrum.  Her attitude has been really good so far and as long as the vet doesn't approach with a huge needle and head for the jugular vein all should remain peaceful !  I am looking forward to seeing Alice back in her paddock minus the bandages and relaxed.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 August 2019)

I am so glad that all is going well.  They certainly are sent to try us, aren't they?


----------



## hollyandivy123 (9 August 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you for all the good wishes, Alice is very flattered.

Ted has had his advert shredded because he has got a paper round and is donating all wages to the vet account.  Dim Tim has donated his dressage prize money too.  Husband yet to see his Tesco Credit Card statement.
		
Click to expand...


do you get many points on the Tesco credit card.....?

possible way to ease his pain, hoping there is enough for his favorite tipple?

glad things are moving the right direction.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 August 2019)

hollyandivy123 said:



			do you get many points on the Tesco credit card.....?

possible way to ease his pain, hoping there is enough for his favorite tipple?

glad things are moving the right direction.
		
Click to expand...

Yes !, lots and lots of points, probably around Â£40 worth - 'every little helps' as they say !!


----------



## Lanky Loll (9 August 2019)

It must be in the name, my Alice is equally prone to expensive dramatic accidents.  From one Alice to another, get well soon xx


----------



## Sven (18 August 2019)

So glad to see she is cooperating in her recovery it makes such a difference when you aren't having to fight them ðŸ™„.  Here's hoping for a drama free few months for you all x


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 August 2019)

Sven said:



			So glad to see she is cooperating in her recovery it makes such a difference when you aren't having to fight them ðŸ™„.  Here's hoping for a drama free few months for you all x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, she is still being a very good girl, stitches removed without drama and we are now having little walks around the yard along with hand grazing, she is really peaceful and easy to handle which after 3 weeks of being cooped up is remarkable, I keep waiting for her to explode when we are grazing but there isn't a hint of it.  We were due to compete at the Breed Show today, but I am just relieved she is still with us.


----------



## ycbm (18 August 2019)

Whew!  Got away with it then. Good news!


.


----------



## Diddleydoo (18 August 2019)

I'm glad she's being a good patient and really pleased that the stitches are out without any further drama.

Keeping everting crossed for you


----------



## ozpoz (18 August 2019)

Hope Alice is back to her gorgeous best very soon.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 September 2019)

Team AA is bored, the nicer horses are all broken, the next one down got eliminated at a local show recently, so there is only one option left.  Ted The Twit is going to a party for the first time in ages.  He has been plucked, shaved, scrubbed, schooled and spoken to sternly.  He is entered for a local riding club hunter class on Sunday.  God help us all, and more specifically the judge.  Lets hope the judge is fairly nimble and gets out of his way.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (27 September 2019)

He looks very excited to be going out and about! 
Hope Alice's healing is still going well?


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 September 2019)

Jeni the dragon said:



			He looks very excited to be going out and about!
Hope Alice's healing is still going well?
		
Click to expand...

It is thank you. Shoes next week, vet check and hopefully starting walking.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (27 September 2019)

That is great news. I'm so pleased!


----------



## chaps89 (27 September 2019)

Ooft, he's a bit big for those kind of acrobatics! I hope he doesn't try and replicate them under saddle  I hope he behaves for Sunday and you have a fun day out. Broken horses are no fun at all. Glad to hear Alice is progressing well though


----------



## PapaverFollis (28 September 2019)

I'm looking forward to hearing about Ted the Twit's party. ðŸ™‚ I'm sure he will be magnificent.


----------



## Hetsmum (28 September 2019)

Lovely to have an update from Ted Land! Good luck and Ted be on your best behaviour! ðŸ˜


----------



## teacups (28 September 2019)

Good luck to Ted and his support team/beauticians/damage control staff. Look forward to the report: I am placing a 2p bet that he will be foot-perfect.


----------



## Diddleydoo (28 September 2019)

Great to hear Alice is recovering well and Ted is looking forward to a party. 

Good luck at the show


----------



## Adopter (29 September 2019)

Enjoy your day, great to read an update.  Hope you are not flooded out with rain forcast and that Ted enjoys the wet!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 September 2019)

He's still a stunner ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## blodwyn1 (29 September 2019)

How did Ted do?


----------



## Sam_J (29 September 2019)

Yes, Ted's fans are eager for news!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 September 2019)

Sam_J said:



			Yes, Ted's fans are eager for news!
		
Click to expand...

We are indeed, whether he was a star or had to go on the naughty step


----------



## Red-1 (29 September 2019)

Dammit, came to see how his party went.....


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 September 2019)

Super Ted.  Foot perfect from plaiting to arriving home.  He absolutely adored being taken out, it has been a good while.  He lost half of 2017 when he had that awful virus, then he wasn't sound for a good bit of 2018. 

He was very strong in the class but his rider can hide it most of the time and with no ride judge it was ideal.  Only 8 in his class but they were nice enough for the level.  One of the 8 was a hunter pony of 12.2.  It was allowed to stay in the ring as there were no entries in the hunter pony class.  Tiny dot on it and the pony was golden but was very much in charge and when it went galloping up the inside of Ted and got between the boards and a cantering Ted I have to admit I held my breath.  Ted has never kicked whilst under tack, but his rider will ask for leg yield as the horse gets strong or on its head so the prospect of a squished pony was high.  It would been far safer to put the big horses on the wall and judge the pony individually before giving it first prize and sending it out in my view. 

The judge said Ted was 'quite a horse' we are undecided if that is an insult or compliment !! but he will always be a superstar to us and we are very proud of how far he has come.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 September 2019)

I hope you will forgive my ignorance is Ted being shown as a maxi cob ?  I love his tail btw .


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 September 2019)

Well done AA, by gosh he's really grown up and is looking great!


----------



## D66 (29 September 2019)

He scrubs up very nicely.


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 September 2019)

He looks fab, and so pleased and proud to be out.

Well done to all the team!


----------



## buddylove (29 September 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			I hope you will forgive my ignorance is Ted being shown as a maxi cob ?  I love his tail btw .
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he would look out of place in a maxi class!


----------



## AlinFaolan (29 September 2019)

He certainly is "quite a horse" when you look at the scrappy little boy he was when you got him, you certainly have a very good eye for a horse AA.
Glad Alice is doing well...


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 September 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			I hope you will forgive my ignorance is Ted being shown as a maxi cob ?  I love his tail btw .
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't fit into any category other than cart horse sadly so certainly no ignorance !  He is 17.2 so far too big for maxi cobs.  He was in a open mixed weight hunter class at local level today.  Apart from the bridle he was turned out as a hunter and ridden as a hunter with all 4 paces shown.  No ride judge so just the go round in a group followed by an individual show.  He goes nicely if he keeps the lid on his anxiety.  As soon as he get worried he reverts to getting his knees up by his chin and looking like a Shire horse in harness.  He had a rubber pelham on with a leather curb, he will never cope with a double bridle.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 September 2019)

So my new horse has been shown as a hunter .
I donâ€™t know what type perhaps a middleweight to my eye .
So he could do a class like Ted did today ? 
As I say I know diddly squat about showing .
I going to drive you mad AA


----------



## Sam_J (29 September 2019)

Fantastic!  Great result Team Ted


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 September 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			So my new horse has been shown as a hunter .
I donâ€™t know what type perhaps a middleweight to my eye .
So he could do a class like Ted did today ?
As I say I know diddly squat about showing .
I going to drive you mad AA
		
Click to expand...

I looked at your new horse on your thread yesterday and my first thoughts were hunter showing and workers.  He could easily do a class like Ted did today and probably far higher standard too.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 September 2019)

I need to look in to where I can go and watch some showing .
They have trailblazers showing classes donâ€™t they .


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 September 2019)

Goldenstar said:



			I need to look in to where I can go and watch some showing .
They have trailblazers showing classes donâ€™t they .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that would be an ideal start.  I just looked at his advert pictures.  Only 7 yrs and 16.3h he will keep growing for a while yet.  He looks like he has plenty of bone, he may well mature to HW.  Join the facebook group - Irish Draught & IDSH owners group.  Lots of ID info, shows etc.


----------



## PapaverFollis (29 September 2019)

Goodness. I think Ted is rather marvellous.  Glad he was good and didn't flatten the pony!


----------



## OldNag (29 September 2019)

Gs does anyone near you run showing clinics? Might be worth looking at?

Sorry you have had such a crap time. I hope new horse will prove a good distraction.

AA Ted looks magnificent.  You have got to stop calling him a carthorse. He Is gorgeous.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 September 2019)

perhaps the grey was a mistake on my part .
I love Teds white mark on this hind quarter


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 September 2019)

OldNag said:



			Gs does anyone near you run showing clinics? Might be worth looking at?

Sorry you have had such a crap time. I hope new horse will prove a good distraction.

AA Ted looks magnificent.  You have got to stop calling him a carthorse. He Is gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

That is a good idea, we took a five year old Alice to meet Robert and Claire Oliver at a clinic, and they gave a very honest appraisal of her.  Basically 20 years ago she would have been a top small hunter, as 20 years ago a correct small was a scaled down middleweight, which is what she is.  However today a small is a very fat light of bone small TB or a very tall fat overgrown hunter pony.  They advised me not to register her as success was unlikely.   They also advised against trying to turn her into a lightweight cob as although she looked cobby at 5 she did mature into a hunter by 7.  We have had fun in ID classes though and have won 2 good small hunter classes at ID regional shows.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (29 September 2019)

Ted looks great! What a clever boy!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (30 September 2019)

Love Ted, what a star ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## LadySam (30 September 2019)

I just adore this horse.  Well done Ted and team AA.


----------



## Red-1 (30 September 2019)

Wow, the best Ted has ever looked IMO. The time off has obviously done him good!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 September 2019)

Red-1 said:



			Wow, the best Ted has ever looked IMO. The time off has obviously done him good!
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree, it just shows you how long these truly big horses take to come to maturity.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 September 2019)

On the back of this success, do you think that the rider could be be persuaded to take the grown up Ted to another dressage party ?


----------



## gunnergundog (30 September 2019)

Magnificent Ted!


----------



## Asha (30 September 2019)

what a handsome chap Ted is, trimmed and pimped to perfection.  Any chance of you popping over my way and tidying my lot up ?


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 September 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			On the back of this success, do you think that the rider could be be persuaded to take the grown up Ted to another dressage party ?
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that, I did drop a hint.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 September 2019)

Asha said:



			what a handsome chap Ted is, trimmed and pimped to perfection.  Any chance of you popping over my way and tidying my lot up ?
		
Click to expand...

I am officially banned from approaching any horse with scissors in my hand.  My team hide all the scissors and mane rakes and my clipping skills are suspect too !  I can plait one nicely and my secret to a coat is linseed and hot oily cloth.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 September 2019)

https://www.stilllightequestrian.co.uk/p59032026 

Who says a cart horse can't be uphill !, Carl, you need Ted on your team.

I can't decide which one is the best, the gallop left possibly but I would want the people removed from the back ground.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (30 September 2019)

He looks fantastic â¤â¤â¤


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 September 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			He looks fantastic â¤â¤â¤
		
Click to expand...

I haven't got a professionally taken picture of him, but some of these are nice enough to buy.  Which one though.


----------



## Red-1 (30 September 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			I haven't got a professionally taken picture of him, but some of these are nice enough to buy.  Which one though.
		
Click to expand...

This one!  https://www.stilllightequestrian.co.uk/p59032026

And this one... https://www.stilllightequestrian.co.uk/p59032026

This one too! https://www.stilllightequestrian.co.uk/p59032026

Ye Ha! https://www.stilllightequestrian.co.uk/p59032026

There are more I would buy but my computer is loading really slowly. Great pictures!


----------



## teacups (1 October 2019)

Ha: now if you'd placed a 2p bet as I did, you would have been able to buy the lot. The bookie's office all fell about laughing and gave me such good odds on 'Ted will be foot perfect' that I have only just resurfaced after blowing the lot in a luxury champagne bar.

Congratulations and well done! Difficult to decide on photos. Red, the links just go to the main page again.


----------



## Love (2 October 2019)

Wow! He looks amazing! We have just moved back to Worcester and were actually heading for this show but unfortunately my friend whoâ€™s transport we use had a family emergency - it would have been lovely to see you again!


----------



## ycbm (2 October 2019)

Fantastic photos, AA, at least six there I would want!

.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 October 2019)

Dear Fans,
Please can someone adopt me, her indoors has tried to poison me.  There is a drowned magpie in my water trough and she, the dozy one, failed to notice it and she locked me in the barn so I couldn't get to the other trough.  She, would supposedly knows how to look after me, needs the sack.

I am up for re-homing asap.


----------



## ycbm (5 October 2019)

Dear Ted, a bit of botulism never hurt anyone. Man up.

PS f you think I'm paying to feed a hulk like you, you have another think coming.


----------



## Meredith (5 October 2019)

Dear Ted, 
I share your pain. Someone bought me coffee instead of tea. Yuck. Unfortunately I cannot offer a new home as everything equestrian I own is probably 20 sizes too small for you.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			Dear Ted, a bit of botulism never hurt anyone. Man up.

PS f you think I'm paying to feed a hulk like you, you have another think coming.
		
Click to expand...

Oh go on, you would love me, I am big, black and handsome. One carrot a day will do for me, what is a few ton of hay between friends.


----------



## ycbm (5 October 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Oh go on, you would love me, I am big, black and handsome. One carrot a day will do for me, what is a few ton of hay between friends.
		
Click to expand...

So is Idris Elba and I don't fancy feeding him either. Find another sugar mummy.

.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			So is Idris Elba and I don't fancy feeding him either. Find another sugar mummy.

.
		
Click to expand...

I have to find  a new home, I trashed my new field today and Alice sat on her stall chain which broke and she trashed the lawn.  Mummy and daddy had a big row.  Daddy never swears but he did today, he called me an ecking carthorse.  Alice pulled the rambling rose down so he swore at her too.


----------



## ycbm (5 October 2019)

I hear the Jobcentre has some Forestry Commission work available for people like you.  Maybe it's time to move out and be independent?

Alice has been chatting to Muffin. He went to a stable with a door chain, reversed up as far as he could go and charged the chain like a bull. He learned some new words that day too. 

.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			I hear the Jobcentre has some Forestry Commission work available for people like you.  Maybe it's time to move out and be independent?

Alice has been chatting to Muffin. He went to a stable with a door chain, reversed up as far as he could go and charged the chain like a bull. He learned some new words that day too.

.
		
Click to expand...

He has done his induction course with the Forestry Commision.  They sacked him for snacking on the job and shocking time keeping.  He is now returning to his dressage career path and currently learning P7 and P18 for next week at the riding club.  He has refused to move out unless I pay him a huge amount of money and find him a 5 star home.  He could go as second horse to Goldenstar's new horse Sky.  She could have a white one and a black one out hunting.  I am sure Goldenstar would love her hips stretching and a bounce around on a carthorse.


----------



## ycbm (14 October 2019)

I swear you could make a mint if you wrote a book AA ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


Ted, I hear they have some lovely homes in Belgium and France where mummy would be paid a lot of money for a horse of your size. Is there a signature on section 9 of your passport? I'd check it out if I was you. If there is, then I'd watch out for anyone trying to make a diagram of your markings or put a new chip in your neck. Just saying ðŸ˜‰


.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			I swear you could make a mint if you wrote a book AA ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


Ted, I hear they have some lovely homes in Belgium and France where mummy would be paid a lot of money for a horse of your size. Is there a signature on section 9 of your passport? I'd check it out if I was you. If there is, then I'd watch out for anyone trying to make a diagram of your markings or put a new chip in your neck. Just saying ðŸ˜‰


.
		
Click to expand...


He would make a tremendous amount of SPAM fritters, need a big freezer. He is banned from foreign travel, he would never get through customs with the amount of drugs he has consumed in his short life.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 October 2019)

Dear Ted, I'd happily adopt you. I've fed cart-ho...erm I mean fantastic specimens such as yourself before and have no problem with that. You would have a lovely time here as I would love and cuddle you but I'd be be way to chicken to ride you ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 October 2019)

Posted, well packaged with 2 days worth of his favorite food treats to SLH.  You will be fine riding him.  Passes all traffic, just don't put his feet on the grass verge.  He likes strawberries, raspberries and bananas.  He will arrive via Yodel, tomorrow.  Just hope Yodel doesn't try to lob him over the gate like they did with my last parcel when I wasn't at home.


----------



## ycbm (15 October 2019)

I hope you have shares in a bubble wrap making company. ðŸ¤£


----------



## AlinFaolan (15 October 2019)

Well AA I hope Yodel manage to find SLH or you will be getting him back, they couldn't find us today, and told us to speak to the sender.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 October 2019)

ycbm said:



			I hope you have shares in a bubble wrap making company. ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Shoved him into a sugar beet sack, tied his feet together and put a bin bag over his head, plenty of sellotape and he was good to go.  God help him if he farts, all his wrapping will explode.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (15 October 2019)

I await the package eagerly....ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 October 2019)

Ted is back on the naughty step for chucking his baby brother in the mud yesterday.  Ted himself is spotless, not even a smidge of mud on him.  Dim Tim however is the same both sides and tells me Ted picked him up and hurled him into the gateway.


----------



## LadySam (29 October 2019)

Noooo... Tim must be telling fibs. ðŸ˜‡


----------



## D66 (29 October 2019)

I'd look into bulk buys of pig oil if I were you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 October 2019)

D66 said:



			I'd look into bulk buys of pig oil if I were you.
		
Click to expand...

To drown Ted in, or slather on Tim ?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 October 2019)

D66 said:



			I'd look into bulk buys of pig oil if I were you.
		
Click to expand...

Karcher do some good jet wash equipment..... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## KittenInTheTree (29 October 2019)

He's left the saddle area mostly clean!


----------



## D66 (29 October 2019)

Do you think you could get Tim to stand in the local car wash?  Iâ€™d go for the premium wash that does chassis and wax while youre at it.


----------



## ycbm (29 October 2019)

Don't forget the hoof wheel scrub!


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 October 2019)

I have booked them both in at Tesco's hand car wash.  Tim is wash and polish, Ted is being waxed, that will teach him to behave.


----------



## D66 (29 October 2019)

Every little helps.


----------



## OldNag (29 October 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have booked them both in at Tesco's hand car wash.  Tim is wash and polish, Ted is being waxed, that will teach him to behave.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are being far too nice .
Stick 'em through the automatic car wash - much cheaper.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 October 2019)

Oh dear.....poor Tim ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ
I'm going to honest here though, I don't believe Ted would have had anything to do with it.....he's an angel bless him ðŸ˜‡ðŸ˜‡ðŸ˜‡
Well.....someone has to stick up for the big lummox ðŸ™„ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³


----------



## Cloball (6 November 2019)

You MUST write a book! I thought I'd catch up on Ted's antics and am now crying with laughter, the cat is looking most disgruntled bouncing up and down on my belly and the boyfriend is looking frankly terrified.


----------



## yhanni (7 November 2019)

Blimey! Dim Tim knows how to apply the mud face/body pack! Puts my Frank in the shade ....


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 November 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have booked them both in at Tesco's hand car wash.  Tim is wash and polish, Ted is being waxed, that will teach him to behave.
		
Click to expand...

Did the hand wash peeps take the mud monkeys on? The car washers at Sainsburyâ€™s arenâ€™t interested in tackling my large muddy agricultural type vehicle, they prefer clean town cars.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 November 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Did the hand wash peeps take the mud monkeys on? The car washers at Sainsburyâ€™s arenâ€™t interested in tackling my large muddy agricultural type vehicle, they prefer clean town cars.
		
Click to expand...

They are sparkling !


----------



## ycbm (7 November 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			They are sparkling !
		
Click to expand...


Sell them both, quickly!


.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 November 2019)

ycbm said:



			Sell them both, quickly!


.
		
Click to expand...

What a good idea !


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 November 2019)

Shut your gates, Ted has packed his haynet with his belongings and left home in a sulk.  I did advise him to put himself up for adoption before leaving but no, he just flounced off with 2 rugs that are too tight, an apple and a packet of mints.  His phone is switched off to ensure his personal veterinary surgeon cannot ring him.  Dim Tim is distraught and Adorable Alice thrilled.  Pocket Rocket Cob showed disinterest in anything other than asking if she could have Teds field in the spring as it is bigger than hers.

Ted has been on holiday for a while due to niggling lameness episodes and has got a little tubby which does not help his soundness.  He loves his personal veterinary surgeon, (well he did until this afternoon) after all she did save his life when he was a foal.  She visited him this afternoon and declared him not quite obese but certainly fat all over.  She softened the blow by telling him that he was a nice even shape, which is a polite way of saying fat all over and if he is to have a hope of being sound he must be slimmed down.  He is lucky enough to have a superb farrier who makes him special shoes but unless he is slim they won't help him.

Whoever finds him please wire his jaws, stuff him in his haynet and return him back to me. He and I have serious weight problems, if only there was a magic pill !


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 November 2019)

i will have some of those pills too please.   poor ted, its not his fault that he has a slow metabolism, like the rest of us. who are well covered....


----------



## OldNag (18 November 2019)

"stuff him in his haynet".... 

There surely cannot be a haynet that would contain Ted... not even the biggest round bale jobby.


----------



## ycbm (18 November 2019)

Muffin could do with a share of Ted's fat, he is costing me an arm and half a leg to feed. Please pop some in a jiffy bag and send it over. 

.


----------



## Cloball (18 November 2019)

Ever since living in Scotland I can't cope with the way the rest of the word uses the word jobby ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


OldNag said:



			"stuff him in his haynet"....

There surely cannot be a haynet that would contain Ted... not even the biggest round bale jobby.  

Click to expand...


----------



## Caol Ila (18 November 2019)

Cloball said:



			Ever since living in Scotland I can't cope with the way the rest of the word uses the word jobby ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

LOL.  You and me both.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 November 2019)

Unable to find anyone to lodge with Ted has returned home and accepted his diet regime, well so he said, however, I beg to differ.

Tim said Ted did it because I am starving him.  Ted denies it and insists Tim did it.  Either way the pair of them are going into burgers.  I know Ted prepares the bullets and gets Tim to fire them.   Both have had a strict talking to and reminded that they could have  taken down a small portion of post and rail to allow access to another field, there is absolutely no need to destroy the flipping lot.  Smart arse Ted reminded me that the weather has softened the ground so much that all the post are loose and it was an accident.  Really Ted ?, looks like a pre planned demolition job to me.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 November 2019)

Oh good grief, that was a proper demolition job on the fence, wasnâ€™t it .

ETA And it had leccie tape running along the inside of the top rail, which should have stopped them messing with it. Thugs.


----------



## D66 (22 November 2019)

I think the hoof prints give them away.
Have you checked Ted for thread worm?


----------



## View (22 November 2019)

I feel mean liking the post with the photograph of the demolition derby.

Would Ted be any good as a bodyguard?  He is just the right size for a very special type of doorman, and if he could be trained to the next level, perhaps there may be a role for him.


----------



## ycbm (22 November 2019)

Ted's told me it was the wind?

.


----------



## albeg (22 November 2019)

ycbm said:



			Ted's told me it was the wind?

.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, what did he eat?!


----------



## ycbm (22 November 2019)

albeg said:



			Jesus, what did he eat?!
		
Click to expand...


ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 November 2019)

He likes sprouts and has always had a wind problem. Similar to my husband really, who has been to survey the damage closely.  The way he stomped back in the yard muttering about cart horses, pies and pedigree chum made me decide to stay out of the way.


----------



## OldNag (22 November 2019)

Blooming heck. 
That looks like but has been done by elephants, not horses! 

*wonders how many Quarter Pounders you  could get from one Ted*


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 November 2019)

OldNag said:



			Blooming heck.
That looks like but has been done by elephants, not horses!

*wonders how many Quarter Pounders you  could get from one Ted*
		
Click to expand...

4,440 quarter pounders.


----------



## OldNag (22 November 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			4,440 quarter pounders.
		
Click to expand...

Then I can see your husband's point...

If he comes home one day with a burger van and 4,400 burger buns muttering about making his fortune,  it might be best to hide Ted


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 December 2019)

Own up please, who sent Ted a Secret Santa gift - Fully illustrated instruction manual on how to rodeo bronc ?

Judging by yesterdays antics he has read it from cover to cover.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (30 December 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Own up please, who sent Ted a Secret Santa gift - Fully illustrated instruction manual on how to rodeo bronc ?

Judging by yesterdays antics he has read it from cover to cover.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh sorry, that was Ernie. He got one for Christmas but as he's already read that one, he regifted it. Ernie has also offered to send you his slow motion video of his effort (it wasnt filmed in slow motion, it's just that anything requiring more than trot appears in slow motion with a suffolk)


----------



## hollyandivy123 (30 December 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Own up please, who sent Ted a Secret Santa gift - Fully illustrated instruction manual on how to rodeo bronc ?

Judging by yesterdays antics he has read it from cover to cover.
		
Click to expand...

has he mastered the all 4 feet off the ground about 3 ft, with the back two managing an extra 2 ft, whilst performing a half twist......................then he has only got to page 4................it was a 20 page how to book............there might be more surprises...............i thought it was horse yoga for calming...............sorry


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 December 2019)

OMG, he has two books ??????????  I am going to search his cell and find them.  He is in the barn with lots of hiding places but I will find those books.


----------



## Pippity (30 December 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			OMG, he has two books ??????????  I am going to search his cell and find them.  He is in the barn with lots of hiding places but I will find those books.
		
Click to expand...

There MIGHT be three. I'm kind of hoping there are, because otherwise Blue's held on to hers for a thorough re-read.


----------



## Roxylola (30 December 2019)

Charlie certainly has not parted with his!


----------



## Nicnac (30 December 2019)

Problem is Ted read them and then promptly ate them as he is so very hungry......  He has however promised Alice, Dim Tim and co that he will tell them bed time stories as he's managed to remember all the good bits he read. A whole herd of rodeo horses


----------



## ycbm (30 December 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Own up please, who sent Ted a Secret Santa gift - Fully illustrated instruction manual on how to rodeo bronc ?

Judging by yesterdays antics he has read it from cover to cover.
		
Click to expand...


That must have been a sight and a half! 

.


----------



## Alibear (30 December 2019)

They’re all better books than ‘Veterinary notes for equines’. Which my lot have been passing around for years...  Although from previous posts I believe yours may already have a copy 😆


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 December 2019)

Yuletide Carols Bublé Murders said:



			That must have been a sight and a half!

.
		
Click to expand...

Depends from where viewed - his 7st, first year veterinary student rider was somewhat alarmed to find herself launched into orbit.  My view from alongside him was concerning given that his huge feet were level with my knee and even more worrying in that I might have to explain to veterinary students mother had said student had been splatted on the road.  At least he had the decency to stay straight and managed to catch his tiny jockey as she returned from orbit.

Tiny jockey normally rides Alice, but Alice has been throwing tantrums recently and I decided tiny jockey would be far safer on Ted, after all the cost of Uni is substantial and I don't want to be responsible for any injuries and missed lessons.  None of my ridden horses are having bucket feeds but all are ridiculously sharp, I am beginning to think my haylage is rocket fuel !


----------



## ElectricChampagne (2 January 2020)

Wasn't me, but fully convinced Ted has been doing a late night webinar on the topic and has got mine doing it too!


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 January 2020)

ElectricXmasTree said:



			Wasn't me, but fully convinced Ted has been doing a late night webinar on the topic and has got mine doing it too!
		
Click to expand...

He was naughty again yesterday.  The walk button has bust it would appear.  He has got a flounce on after being told he has gone from 794kg to 740kg in 8 weeks.  I have removed his phone just in case he rings World Horse Welfare - again !


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 January 2020)

poor ted,  he is likely to be feeling faint from lack of food.. he will be packing his bags again soon and fleeing to WHW


----------



## ycbm (4 January 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			He was naughty again yesterday.  The walk button has bust it would appear.  He has got a flounce on after being told he has gone from 794kg to 740kg in 8 weeks.  I have removed his phone just in case he rings World Horse Welfare - again !
		
Click to expand...


Well if you starve the poor creature half to death,  how do you expect him to behave?

Some people,  eh Ted 🙄  ?

.


----------



## Sven (4 January 2020)

He's just hangry 😉


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 January 2020)

Sven said:



			He's just hangry 😉
		
Click to expand...

He has started mugging anyone going past his barn.  I did find him a polo mint and a satsuma.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 March 2020)

Well, it was always going to happen at some point and I should be relieved that it has taken 7 years and 8 months of ownership for it to happen.

The furry fool, all 17.2 and 900kg of him finally managed to step on my foot and I only had welly boots on .  He is fully shod, thankfully his road nail missed me and he moved very quickly when I screamed.  The Sunday lunch packet of frozen peas is in a tea towel wrapped on my foot.  At this present moment I don't know whether to laugh, cry or vomit !

On the positive side he has recently lost a good 100kg in weight, always look on the bright side


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 March 2020)

Bloody hell, monster ouch! Even if he has lost weight!


----------



## ycbm (8 March 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Well, it was always going to happen at some point and I should be relieved that it has taken 7 years and 8 months of ownership for it to happen.

The furry fool, all 17.2 and 900kg of him finally managed to step on my foot and I only had welly boots on .  He is fully shod, thankfully his road nail missed me and he moved very quickly when I screamed.  The Sunday lunch packet of frozen peas is in a tea towel wrapped on my foot.  At this present moment I don't know whether to laugh, cry or vomit !

On the positive side he has recently lost a good 100kg in weight, always look on the bright side 

Click to expand...

I think vomit is the best of those choices, then you can eat guilt free chocolate to console yourself. Laughing might have people wondering whether to lock you up and crying is a  bit predictable?

Commiserations AA, I hope the peas work. You can still cook them later. 
.


----------



## SEL (8 March 2020)

Ow! I still struggle with feeling on my right foot after 700kg stamped to get rid of a fly - right on my foot. I had to wear my old, super wide trainers for weeks.

Hope the peas work...


----------



## Michen (8 March 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Well, it was always going to happen at some point and I should be relieved that it has taken 7 years and 8 months of ownership for it to happen.

The furry fool, all 17.2 and 900kg of him finally managed to step on my foot and I only had welly boots on .  He is fully shod, thankfully his road nail missed me and he moved very quickly when I screamed.  The Sunday lunch packet of frozen peas is in a tea towel wrapped on my foot.  At this present moment I don't know whether to laugh, cry or vomit !

On the positive side he has recently lost a good 100kg in weight, always look on the bright side 

Click to expand...

Am quite relieved now you didn’t send big Ted down to Hampshire. 

Hope your foot is ok!!!


----------



## View (8 March 2020)

Ouch Ouch Ouch!

Even if he has lost weight!!  Good call with the peas, and I agree that vomiting is the best course, as not only will it allow guilt free choc, but also the anaesthetic effect of wine.


----------



## Meredith (8 March 2020)

It makes the small split on my cheekbone and swollen black eye seem a blessing. C obviously forgot where I was when swinging her head to look over the stable door yesterday.
The result was 3 1/2 hours in A and E and a glued cut.
Keep the gin cool as well as the foot AA.


----------



## rabatsa (8 March 2020)

Ouch.  RICE is the way to go.


----------



## Pippity (8 March 2020)

OUCH. I'm still missing a lump of toe from when a similarly-sized, thankfully-unshod Shire trod on me, so I know exactly how much it hurts. (That horse has also been responsible for breaking my finger. I've handled him once, and never ridden him, but he always manages to get me.)


----------



## planete (8 March 2020)

Memories of our Ardennes mare standing on my foot.  My OH had to pick me up off the floor.  Bring on the peas and the gin!  I hope it stops hurting soon and there is no lasting damage.


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 March 2020)

planete said:



			Memories of our Ardennes mare standing on my foot.  My OH had to pick me up off the floor.  Bring on the peas and the gin!  I hope it stops hurting soon and there is no lasting damage.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you all, Ted said sorry, reckons he didn't see me, funny that because he saw the bucket of slimming world chaff on the floor in front of me well enough.

I've got away with it quite well, purple and black and bit numb but not too lame.


----------



## Alibear (9 March 2020)

Sorry to hear about the pancaking of the foot, but glad to hear that its not looking too bad.  I still think a liberal application of gin is the way to go.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 March 2020)

The gin and the peas helped.  I went to work with a hangover and wearing my slippers today as i couldn't get any of my shoes on !


----------



## View (9 March 2020)

Well at least he said sorry - which is more than can be said for the brat that rode his scooter into my ankle in the bread aisle in Tesco tonight.

I'm joining you with the frozen pea ice pack, and gin for anaesthesia.

The real question remains unanswered: has the furry fool agreed to be more careful in future?

I hope your foot recovers swiftly.


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 March 2020)

View said:



			Well at least he said sorry - which is more than can be said for the brat that rode his scooter into my ankle in the bread aisle in Tesco tonight.

I'm joining you with the frozen pea ice pack, and gin for anaesthesia.

The real question remains unanswered: has the furry fool agreed to be more careful in future?

I hope your foot recovers swiftly.
		
Click to expand...

Sue Tesco, they might give you free loo roll !  Ted is very sorry and promises to never do it again - well as long as I am not between him and a snack.  He is in strict bootcamp at the moment and has shed a lot of weight which is helping keep him sound along with his special Jimmy Choos and the lack of a nice winter duvet.  He does have a little vest for extra cold days though.

There is a small chance he might do a bit of low level dressage again this year, I hope so because he does love a good party day out and is fun to take out.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 May 2020)

The furry fool is on annual leave today.  He wanted to be furloughed but I insisted he uses his leave up instead.  It is his birthday next week, he has asked for a ground floor extension to his living room as he doesn't seem to fit in any more !


----------



## Roxylola (29 May 2020)

Awww, happy birthday Ted <3


----------



## Cloball (29 May 2020)

Happy birthday 🎂 Ted. Are you getting a cake?


----------



## jnb (29 May 2020)

Happy Birthday Ted.... Ruari says, my mum has given up on extensions & now I have my own open sided conservatory cum bedroom. Handy for morning siestas whenever it’s hot plus I can be on alert for when she brings me my next meal. Win win!


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 May 2020)

Cloball said:



			Happy birthday 🎂 Ted. Are you getting a cake?
		
Click to expand...

Kind of, he had the apple peelings and core from the pie I made, near enough !

Ted does have the luxury of a barn, but he hasn't done the hoovering in ages and the wood chip as gone dusty.  The clean up is on the never ending to do list.


----------



## PapaverFollis (29 May 2020)

Happy birthday Ted!

He needs a pillow outside the door.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 May 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			Happy birthday Ted!

He needs a pillow outside the door.
		
Click to expand...

The exact words of my husband this morning when we saw Ted snoring.


----------



## View (29 May 2020)

Aww, happy birthday Ted.

AA, I think you are very brave leaving him in a stable without a reinforced door - I'm sure he could remove that with one flick of his nose!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2020)

View said:



			Aww, happy birthday Ted.

AA, I think you are very brave leaving him in a stable without a reinforced door - I'm sure he could remove that with one flick of his nose!
		
Click to expand...

Rather amazingly he is one of those rare types that never touch anything.  I could leave a coffee mug in there and he wouldn’t touch it. Unlike his friend, Dim Tim who spends all day squeezing his 17,2 frame into a corner feeder.


----------



## View (30 May 2020)

To me, your pride and love for your horses shines through in nicknames you have given them.  They have all landed on their hooves with you.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2020)

View said:



			To me, your pride and love for your horses shines through in nicknames you have given them.  They have all landed on their hooves with you.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thank you, those are lovely words.  I do love them and they keep me getting up in the mornings and having a purpose in life.  I think with such a lovely comment as the last post on Ted's story I will close the thread. It has been going for eight years, with lots of ups and some desperate downs.  i will close it with a picture, taken today, of my real pride and joy, my horse of a lifetime.  27 years old now.  None of my dreams and achievements could have come true without 2 very special people making it all possible.  One of whom was responsible for Ted finding his way into my hands, her support has lasted decades and is never ending.  The other is my long suffering husband, none of it would have been possible without them both.


----------



## chaps89 (30 May 2020)

What a lovely tribute to your wonderful care and love for your horses this thread has been. 
I've followed it from the start (how has it been so long?!), and along the way you really have gone through highs and lows of both horse ownership and life.
It's been a privilege to be able to read along and share that, thankyou.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 May 2020)

cant believe it has been 8 years, have really enjoyed ted's journey and loved hearing about the others. so glad your old lad is still here and happy.


----------



## millikins (30 May 2020)

Thank you for posting all through these 8 years, I feel honoured to have been able to share it.


----------



## ycbm (31 May 2020)

AA you are a gifted comic writer and you've given hours of amusement in the last 8 years.  If you stop, it will be very sad.  

.


----------



## Ruftysdad (31 May 2020)

I have been following Ted ever since you got him. If I see you have posted, it is the first thread I read. Thanks for the  story. I will miss his antics


----------



## MyBoyChe (31 May 2020)

Me too, I always jump to these posts if I see a new bit added.  I will miss them enormously, you tell it how it is with such wonderful humour and I feel like I know you   You have indeed beeen through such ups and downs, to put it mildly, but have always managed to find a positive and have given hope and inspiration to many on here.  Please dont disappear completely, and if Ted does ever make that police horse that you first saw in him, make sure you post a picture


----------



## Caol Ila (31 May 2020)

I feel a wee bit sad.... I don't think you should stop posting about Ted and co's antics. As others have said, you are a hilarious, gifted writer, and whenever I get a notificiation on this thread, it's the first thing I go for. Please don't stop!


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 May 2020)

Ok, you win.

Today has been a trying day for the twit.  He is finally slim enough to be winched into a fly sheet and can even get his head down to graze (just) without going blue in the face.  On the way from his paddock to his stable this morning a horse fly got inside the neck of the rug and sunk its fangs into the delicate little soul.  He went ballistic and knocked his handler over, who of course hung on like grim death because Ted with a loose rope is extremely dangerous.  The run button is always just bubbling away under the surface, it has never truly left him even though it is possible to reason with him as he has got older.

So after dragging the poor girl for a few yards he recomposed himself but wouldn't allow her to get the rug off or detach the neck and he is swinging his head like an irate giraffe trying to swat the fly himself.  There is not a lot of sideways movement in his neck as he is built like a bull.  I am out on exercise whilst all this is happening and arriving back i find my friend plus my husband looking dishevelled and very hot, the horse is soaked in sweat and trying to rub his neck raw on the stable door, another friend is trying to apply aloe vera which Ted, of course, considers to be highly suspicious and is having none of it !

Ted will be staying with me until one of us dies, if it is me first I have made sure he is is willed to my dearest friend who I know would either find the right home for him or do what is best to protect him.

It is a frustrating year with no competitions for him, he is going beautifully now and would easily go novice BD, Alice was due for her County career too.  But we must all be grateful we are well and can look forward to next season.  Many people have suffered badly in these awful times we are living through.


----------



## Caol Ila (31 May 2020)

Hah! I'm glad we win. You guys are an inspiration for dealing with tough horses, or horses who have moments of being tough.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (1 June 2020)

Noooo you must NEVER stop writing about Ted..!!!!! We love him ❤❤❤❤


----------



## View (1 June 2020)

AA, I'm glad you will keep us posted on their antics.  Your perspective on life (as you say, we do have much to be thankful about in the current climate) and your determination to do right by those for whom you are responsible is an example to us all.


----------



## buddylove (5 June 2020)

As I have just bought a pretty much feral 3 year old, I am off back to the beginning of the thread.........


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 June 2020)

buddylove said:



			As I have just bought a pretty much feral 3 year old, I am off back to the beginning of the thread.........
		
Click to expand...

All you need is a sense of humour - warped
Patience - in spades
No fear - says she, who freely admits being scared SH1tless by Ted on many occasions
Money - tree preferably
Be prepared to be disappointed, frustrated and angry but never admit it the horse.

Bribery with food is not a totally bad idea depending on the temperament. But do give great thought to how you might use food in your training, it can backfire on you.  Ted was incredibly nervous and shy so treats never worked with him as he could not let himself touch my hand.  I used food to teach that his stable was a good safe place with nice things in it but always in a bucket/feeder.  Thinking back, the only hand fed rewards used was loading and being trained to wait on the lorry and we did have a mounting issue well after the backing process, when he decided to swing away from the block.  Because he is not a horse that could never be crushed or trapped between the block and a wall we used the 'stand still, have a pony nut route' to train him to be safely mounted.  This has lasted throughout his life and now he will stand anywhere to let a rider scramble up a gate or fence to get on him (he is huge) and his rider always has a mint or nut in their pocket to reward him.  He will even stand in a ditch if needs be.

On a more helpful note, a few things I learnt might help you.  If your lad wants to leave your presence, let him.  Don't ever think you can handle a truly frightened horse by force, no matter how big or small.  The need to run will leave him over time.  Sadly Ted has never completely lost the run reaction and we are always aware of this and adapt if needed.

Don't try to achieve something new with him unless you have endless time, never finish on a bad note.  Accept something as simple as the horse wanting to come to you and being curious is a very big forwards step that you can then build on.

Keep revisiting things that the horse finds easy and comfortable, that builds trust and helps moving onto to new things.

Good luck.


----------



## Tarragon (5 June 2020)

I am another one who also jumps on this thread whenever I see a new post has arrived, so i am very pleased you have decided to keep it going.
But oh the irony of having two fit and  healthy horses going well and nowhere to go - i feel for you!


----------



## buddylove (6 June 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			All you need is a sense of humour - warped
Patience - in spades
No fear - says she, who freely admits being scared SH1tless by Ted on many occasions
Money - tree preferably
Be prepared to be disappointed, frustrated and angry but never admit it the horse.

Bribery with food is not a totally bad idea depending on the temperament. But do give great thought to how you might use food in your training, it can backfire on you.  Ted was incredibly nervous and shy so treats never worked with him as he could not let himself touch my hand.  I used food to teach that his stable was a good safe place with nice things in it but always in a bucket/feeder.  Thinking back, the only hand fed rewards used was loading and being trained to wait on the lorry and we did have a mounting issue well after the backing process, when he decided to swing away from the block.  Because he is not a horse that could never be crushed or trapped between the block and a wall we used the 'stand still, have a pony nut route' to train him to be safely mounted.  This has lasted throughout his life and now he will stand anywhere to let a rider scramble up a gate or fence to get on him (he is huge) and his rider always has a mint or nut in their pocket to reward him.  He will even stand in a ditch if needs be.

On a more helpful note, a few things I learnt might help you.  If your lad wants to leave your presence, let him.  Don't ever think you can handle a truly frightened horse by force, no matter how big or small.  The need to run will leave him over time.  Sadly Ted has never completely lost the run reaction and we are always aware of this and adapt if needed.

Don't try to achieve something new with him unless you have endless time, never finish on a bad note.  Accept something as simple as the horse wanting to come to you and being curious is a very big forwards step that you can then build on.

Keep revisiting things that the horse finds easy and comfortable, that builds trust and helps moving onto to new things.

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Had a good half hour with him this morning as it's windy and rainy I called the boys into the field shelter (He shares with my daughter's 2 ponies who are super chilled). I picked up a brush and brushed and fussed the ponies and the big brute was very interested. Had a sniff of the brush, let me scratch his chin, and we progressed up to his face, ears and I was able to rub all the way up and down his mane and wobble his huge neck, which sent him into soppy eyed, droopy lipped ecstasy!
Happy with that so left him to it. It's funny he did the funny gulping thing that you mentioned Ted did at the beginning, I felt he was trying very hard to be good, hopefully the ponies are a good influence on him!


----------



## MyBoyChe (6 June 2020)

Oh I am so pleased you have changed your mind.  I agree with the poster above who said you are an inspiration to others.  I think the biggest thing I take from you is that you just keep going..whatever the problem, whatever bumps in the road you meet, you refuse to be down for long and always manage to find a way round them.  Hurrah for Ted the Twit and hurrah for you, long may you both continue to brighten the forum x


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 June 2020)




----------



## chaps89 (15 June 2020)

Brave cat


----------



## ycbm (15 June 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ok, you win.

Today has been a trying day for the twit.  He is finally slim enough to be winched into a fly sheet and can even get his head down to graze (just) without going blue in the face.  On the way from his paddock to his stable this morning a horse fly got inside the neck of the rug and sunk its fangs into the delicate little soul.  He went ballistic and knocked his handler over, who of course hung on like grim death because Ted with a loose rope is extremely dangerous.  The run button is always just bubbling away under the surface, it has never truly left him even though it is possible to reason with him as he has got older.

So after dragging the poor girl for a few yards he recomposed himself but wouldn't allow her to get the rug off or detach the neck and he is swinging his head like an irate giraffe trying to swat the fly himself.  There is not a lot of sideways movement in his neck as he is built like a bull.  I am out on exercise whilst all this is happening and arriving back i find my friend plus my husband looking dishevelled and very hot, the horse is soaked in sweat and trying to rub his neck raw on the stable door, another friend is trying to apply aloe vera which Ted, of course, considers to be highly suspicious and is having none of it !

Ted will be staying with me until one of us dies, if it is me first I have made sure he is is willed to my dearest friend who I know would either find the right home for him or do what is best to protect him.

It is a frustrating year with no competitions for him, he is going beautifully now and would easily go novice BD, Alice was due for her County career too.  But we must all be grateful we are well and can look forward to next season.  Many people have suffered badly in these awful times we are living through.
		
Click to expand...


More Ted et al (who's  Al?)  Yeah!    🥳😁😸


----------



## sky1000 (15 June 2020)

I too am very glad you are continuing this thread and I am also pleased to see the fearless cat (wouldn't mind a few pics of all....)


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 June 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Brave cat 

Click to expand...

They are best friends, the cat sleeps with Ted.


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 August 2020)

Ted has been to a party.  Socially distanced of course and accompanied by his 7st lady rider he 'enjoyed' (lose term) a farm ride yesterday.  His rider remains in a darkened room and is in need of therapy, a good chiro and a box of plasters for her blistered hands.

Social distancing wasn't an issue as he took absolutely no notice of his companion perched in his saddle and took his own route from start to finish.  Ted has never been taught to jump and he is not naturally built for being airborne, however that mattered not as he hurled himself at all the logs and little obstacles along the route with great glee, no control and no thought for his lady rider who was rather glad of his copious amount of mane to cling on to.

No one got in his way, lets face it, would you stand in the way of an over excited rampaging cart horse.  The horse with him was left for dead within 5 minutes of the ride starting.  My suggestion of taking him again soon for more education was received with a stoney silence, how about a big bit ? -silence, valium for horse and lady rider ? - silence.  He didn't mean to run off, after all he hasn't been anywhere for ages, he was just being a bit jolly, you know how lovely and kind he is - silence, didn't he get tired and run out of puff ? - No he did not.   Back on the naughty step then..........


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 August 2020)

Oops! Sounds like Ted had a fab day out! 
Ted 1, team Ted 0 eh? 😂😂😂


----------



## ElectricChampagne (2 August 2020)

Oh Ted, what a naughty boy! 

That reminded me of Father Stack in the Father Ted series.. I've had my fun, and that's all that matters...


----------



## SEL (2 August 2020)

Who needs a rider anyway???


----------



## ElleSkywalker (2 August 2020)

😂 I'd say I'd love to see pictures but fairly sure the ones in my head are pretty accurate 😂


----------



## Tiddlypom (2 August 2020)

Did he really cart his rider over the jumps unbidden ?

Oops, Ted.

Is he sleeping it off today too?


----------



## ITPersonnage (2 August 2020)

I can remember exactly this scenario when I loaned a horse "Frank the tank" was his name. He had the time of his life, I did too but it took a while for me to see it like that ...  As long as they're all in one piece, where's the problem?

I seem to recall becoming detached from Frank once but he did stop & wait for me, bless him. All in a days work for a cart horse. So pleased to see this thread burst into life again.


----------



## Not_so_brave_anymore (2 August 2020)

My kids: "he hit me, she kicked me, the toddler's done a poo on the sofa, we're huuuuuuuuungry" 

Me: "CAN'T I HAVE JUST FOUR HOURS' PEACE TO CATCH UP ON THE FULL LIFE HISTORY OF THE HORSE OF A STRANGER OFF THE INTERNET?!!"


----------



## View (2 August 2020)

Dear Ted, 

I know that you enjoy life and letting everyone see just how handsome you are.  However, may I be so bold as to suggest that not listening to the lady who gave up her time to accompany you to this party was not demonstrating the gallant behaviour for which you wish to be known?

I am sure that you will apologise profusely to her.

Yours hopefully,

View


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 August 2020)

No apology yet, he has had his phone turned off all day and has been comatose.


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			No apology yet, he has had his phone turned off all day and has been comatose.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you haven't banned him from screen time after that performance!  He is funny though.


----------



## Trouper (3 August 2020)

Well for heaven's sake - what's a party for if not to let off steam!!!


----------



## ycbm (3 August 2020)

The ground must have been quaking half a mile away 😂


----------



## OldNag (3 August 2020)

ycbm said:



			The ground must have been quaking half a mile away 😂
		
Click to expand...

I suspect we will see news reports of earth tremors being detected yesterday...


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (3 August 2020)

Not gonna lie, Ted is my equine hero 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
I hope his poor rider (crash test dummy) is ok....or is she still not speaking to either of you..?!?!


----------



## Laurac13 (3 August 2020)

Love your stories about Ted and his antics, always makes me smile


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 August 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Not gonna lie, Ted is my equine hero 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
I hope his poor rider (crash test dummy) is ok....or is she still not speaking to either of you..?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Ted remains asleep, the camera shows him flat out and twitching his little feet and ears.  Probably dreaming of Saturdays adventures.  His tiny lady rider has commenced a 2 week placement in pig husbandry for her veterinary career so we won't be seeing her for a little while now.  She did say her ride was fun and was like being at Alton Towers.  Having never been there I am unsure if that was a compliment or not for Ted's behaviour !


----------



## Roxylola (3 August 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			She did say her ride was fun and was like being at Alton Towers.  Having never been there I am unsure if that was a compliment or not for Ted's behaviour !
		
Click to expand...

Theres a good adrenaline rush to be had from travelling up down and around at speed with no control and only a little idea of what's coming next...


----------



## Pippity (3 August 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Ted remains asleep, the camera shows him flat out and twitching his little feet and ears.  Probably dreaming of Saturdays adventures.  His tiny lady rider has commenced a 2 week placement in pig husbandry for her veterinary career so we won't be seeing her for a little while now.  She did say her ride was fun and was like being at Alton Towers.  Having never been there I am unsure if that was a compliment or not for Ted's behaviour !
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure she was referring to this lovely, peaceful ride.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 August 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Theres a good adrenaline rush to be had from travelling up down and around at speed with no control and only a little idea of what's coming next...
		
Click to expand...

Depends how young and brave you are. Ted's lady rider is very young and brave.  I would need clean pants nowadays !


----------



## Roxylola (3 August 2020)

Advantage of a substantial horse (or rollercoaster harnesses) is that while you know you're not in control, and you know there is the possibility of an accident, you generally feel pretty secure (most of the time)


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 August 2020)

Just been sent this, pity about the nylon head collar, but it is a lovely picture of the furry fool.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 August 2020)

He's so gorgeous 😍 🤧 💖


----------



## brighteyes (21 August 2020)

Good Grief, is this thread still going?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 August 2020)

Yes and long may it continue 🥰


----------



## Jeni the dragon (21 August 2020)

What a fabulous picture!


----------



## PapaverFollis (21 August 2020)

He's just so handsome. ❤


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 August 2020)

Hes lovely


----------



## Valadictory (21 August 2020)

Gorgeous photo of Ted. It certainly sounds like he had an utter ball!


----------



## Billyandme (21 August 2020)

He's lovely.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 August 2020)

brighteyes said:



			Good Grief, is this thread still going?
		
Click to expand...

Only just, some one has to love the furry fool, he hasn't got many friends.


----------



## blodwyn1 (21 August 2020)

How did Tim do at dressage?


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 August 2020)

blodwyn1 said:



			How did Tim do at dressage?
		
Click to expand...

Ah well -------------he had a tantrum on the ramp and ripped a hind shoe off.  So it was one of those days that didn't quite go to plan !


----------



## McFluff (21 August 2020)

Bummer
Hope it goes better next time


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 August 2020)

ted has got loads of friends on here     shame about tim's dressage, better luck next time..


----------



## Sven (6 September 2020)

I have been remiss and just caught up, so pleased this is still going thanks AA and Ted☺️


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 September 2020)

Sven said:



			I have been remiss and just caught up, so pleased this is still going thanks AA and Ted☺️
		
Click to expand...

I am amazed anyone still remembers the furry fool and all his friends.  We are all still plodding on and enjoying or should that be enduring the odd world of 2020 we are living in.

Alice went off the yard in the lorry for the first time this year last week to go and do some clear round showjumping.  Her excitement was embarrassing, she had a disco on the lorry there and back, we were bopping, banging and swaying our way around the lanes.  Three attempts to hurl the tack on her, note to self - tack up on lorry next time, at the practice fence she let out a huge squeal but no buck thankfully.  Quite how an 80cm course produced so much dancing and prancing is beyond me, but she had fun and was certainly happy to be out of lock down.

Ted is having a bit of an argument with himself at the moment.  He is living on the slimming world paddock and gets very excited when he sees me move the electric fence to allow more grazing.  So excited that he then refuses to let me catch him to move him.  He is not allowed to run feral unless I am totally out of time to play games with him or so annoyed that I might slap him (if I can get near enough !).  There is no point in temper loss with him but at times I could throttle him.

So we stand in the field, socially distanced and have a conversation.  'Put your head in this and you can go in there', it is not ruddy rocket science, you have had 8 years of training, effort, money, love, care and loyalty, what part of that can't you understand !  Anyway, prices are at an all time high now, he must be worth a fortune, 17.2h weight carrier, handsome, schooled, travels, 100% in traffic etc.  I shall advertise him, with the caveat of - bring your binoculars to view him.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 October 2020)

When he gets upset he does it in style.  After 8 years of effort we have had a major set back.  This was caused by a cow falling through the hedge into Ted's field.  This was Wednesday and I can still barely handle him on the ground.  Ridden yesterday and mega reactive.

The luck I am having with my motley crew at present is driving me to the point of giving up.  It is a blessing I have no other interests other than sleeping and eating.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 October 2020)

Ted .

Mine once did similar with an unwanted sheep who broke in. Completely hysterical. 

How’s Martha?


----------



## Michen (11 October 2020)

Oh Ted!!!!! Sensitive boy!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 October 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Ted .

Mine once did similar with an unwanted sheep who broke in. Completely hysterical.

How’s Martha?
		
Click to expand...

Home from her 3rd trip to horsepital 10 days ago.  Tested for everything known to man all negative thankfully.  Now having little to no access to flushing autumn grass to prevent any further colic episodes.  She is now wildly bad tempered and prone to throwing anything she can get hold of, across the yard.  Rode her this morning, shaken not stirred !


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 October 2020)

Crikey Ted! 😱
Hope Martha's temperament settles soon x


----------



## Berpisc (11 October 2020)

They are giving you a hard time at the moment aren't they :/


----------



## SEL (11 October 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			Home from her 3rd trip to horsepital 10 days ago.  Tested for everything known to man all negative thankfully.  Now having little to no access to flushing autumn grass to prevent any further colic episodes.  She is now wildly bad tempered and prone to throwing anything she can get hold of, across the yard.  Rode her this morning, shaken not stirred !
		
Click to expand...

My holiday fund has gone on vet bills this year so you have my sympathy. I don't envy you explaining a grass free diet to Alice!!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (11 October 2020)

Perhaps Ted can read?

Cows officially the most deadly large animal in Britain!

Poor you, hope things soon calms down on the horse front for you.


----------



## Red-1 (11 October 2020)

Noooo, it sounds like a real run of bad luck. Sometimes it can seem that they are self destructive fools or that the universe has it in for you. 

I have simply circumvented the part where you hope for a sound, sane horse who can do stuff by simply buying one with major problems - so anything other than time off is a bonus!


----------



## ycbm (11 October 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I have simply circumvented the part where you hope for a sound, sane horse who can do stuff by simply buying one with major problems - so anything other than time off is a bonus!
		
Click to expand...

I LIKE this strategy!


----------



## ycbm (11 October 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			When he gets upset he does it in style.  After 8 years of effort we have had a major set back.  This was caused by a cow falling through the hedge into Ted's field.  This was Wednesday and I can still barely handle him on the ground.  Ridden yesterday and mega reactive.

The luck I am having with my motley crew at present is driving me to the point of giving up.  It is a blessing I have no other interests other than sleeping and eating.
		
Click to expand...


Oh Ted................


----------



## Laurac13 (11 October 2020)

Oh dear Ted I hope you soon feel more relaxed after meeting the killer cow ! Bless him 😊


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 October 2020)

poor ted and poor you,


----------



## Valadictory (11 October 2020)

Poor herd and poor you  xx


----------



## ElectricChampagne (30 October 2020)

I hope Ted and you are doing a little better now...


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 October 2020)

ElectricXmasTree said:



			I hope Ted and you are doing a little better now...
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, that is kind.  He is ok, desperately short of work, he does really need a new home with someone to give him the time and one to one he deserves but he would so easily be misunderstood and end up in trouble.  So as long as I keep working and have access to the wonderful facilities I am very lucky to have, he will stay put.

Alice is having an ideal year, she loves doing nothing and thrives on it.  Plenty of grub and opportunity to kip is her idea of heaven, much like her owner !  Her half brother is doing a bit of BD and has a few points now.  He is another who needs moving on.  The old superstar is truly ancient now but heading into winter in nice shape, will he winter, I honestly have no idea.  He has the best of care and I am kind of prepared for the inevitable.

The gassy cob had another session a couple of weeks ago once again baffling the vets.  She is now limited to an hours grazing in the morning and has had a hard standing area built for her outside her box.  Many possibilities have been ruled out which is reassuring but still without an answer is so worrying.  She is now on Equine 74 which has helped her, we have farts !  She looks fabulous and is feeling well, but with 4 colicky sessions, 3 trips to hospital and immense worry I am totally worn out.  If only they could talk !  Christmas is cancelled and thank god for Lidl, I did consider applying for school meal vouchers for her !


----------



## sky1000 (30 October 2020)

Thank you very much for the update.  This is the only thread I keep notifications for.  I am sending all my best wishes for you all.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (31 October 2020)

I often think that with a different owner some things might be better, but other things not. There is no guarantee that it overall will be better, most likely it will just be different. 

Even though there is benefits with getting more one to one attention, don't forget that there is also benefits with being one in a group, and having a knowledgeable owner who understands him.
I don't agree with you using the words "he deserves", Ted was lucky the day you decided to make that lanky 10 month old foal your next equine project.

{{{{{{Vibes}}}}}} to the gassy cob, hope the Equine 74 continues to make her fart.


----------



## Caol Ila (31 October 2020)

Yes -- Ted is very lucky. As you say, he could have so easily been misunderstood and labeled a 'problem horse' and had a hard life being kicked from one owner to another.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (31 October 2020)

Gassy cob suggestion sorry ted....have you asked for a microbiome assessment of her gut microbes....there might be something there which is not helping the problem, which is over producing with the change to grass?


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (31 October 2020)

hollyandivy123 said:



			Gassy cob suggestion sorry ted....have you asked for a microbiome assessment of her gut microbes....there might be something there which is not helping the problem, which is over producing with the change to grass?
		
Click to expand...

Good idea. I've heard very positive stories from friends of stressy horses becoming sensible, calm happy hackers after a full workup.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 October 2020)

hollyandivy123 said:



			Gassy cob suggestion sorry ted....have you asked for a microbiome assessment of her gut microbes....there might be something there which is not helping the problem, which is over producing with the change to grass?
		
Click to expand...

Good call. Would have tried that for my gassy cob but either it wasn’t available then or I hadn’t heard of it.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 June 2021)

It is his 10th birthday tomorrow.  Someone needs to wish him happy birthday, he has no mates anymore and his sister still hates him so no chance of a card or carrot off her.  He is on a permanent diet, his haynet is big enough for a gerbil and his two bowls of straw chop with 2 fibre nuggets really don't fill the gap.  If anyone could smuggle a bag of extra sticky goodies in he would be your friend forever.  No parties for 18 months and nothing on the agenda either.  Life is boring, hours of walking, hours of waiting for the grass to grow in his ryvita paddock.  But, the vet is pleased with his weight loss - bonus !

Happy birthday my gorgeous, bonkers, feral carthorse.  You will never know how lucky you were when you landed in a heap with me all those years ago.


----------



## chaps89 (21 June 2021)

He was very lucky indeed when he landed with you. I still can't quite believe he is 10 years old though, where has the time gone?! He's looking really good.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (21 June 2021)

happy birthday big lad................if you need to escape just let me know and i will bring the box,


----------



## Bradsmum (21 June 2021)

Still as gorgeous as ever. Happy birthday for tomorrow, hope there might be a carrot or two with your name on.


----------



## ycbm (21 June 2021)

Ten years? Oh my gawd where did that go?
.


----------



## sky1000 (21 June 2021)

It's a Happy Birthday from me!  But, yes, ten years - how can that be?


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 June 2021)

hollyandivy123 said:



			happy birthday big lad................if you need to escape just let me know and i will bring the box,
		
Click to expand...

Just give him a post code and the promise of a bucket of grub and he will be waiting for you.  Poor soul is starving.  He takes the term 'good doer' to another level.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 June 2021)

ycbm said:



			Ten years? Oh my gawd where did that go?
.
		
Click to expand...

You tell me.  Frightening how the years go past.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 June 2021)

Happy birthday!


----------



## CourtJester (21 June 2021)

AdorableAlice said:



			You tell me.  Frightening how the years go past.
		
Click to expand...

He is looking fab Happy Birthday Ted no cake for you ! 🤩


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (21 June 2021)

Wow, he looks incredible! Well done AA and Happy Birthday big man.


----------



## McFluff (21 June 2021)

Wow. 10 years, just like that. 
he’s looking good. 
Happy Birthday Ted


----------



## SashaBabe (21 June 2021)

Happy Birthday gorgeous boy.


----------



## Sam_J (21 June 2021)

Lovely to see an update, but how on earth has it been 10 years?!  He looks fabulous - Happy Birthday Ted!


----------



## Berpisc (21 June 2021)

Happy Birthday Ted, looking gorgeous even if the food is non existent


----------



## OldNag (21 June 2021)

Noooo ....... how can it be possible that Ted is 10? 
Happy Birthday Ted - send me your address and I'll send you a sticky carrot, apple and molasses cake.  If you don't tell your Mum, I won't


----------



## rara007 (21 June 2021)

10?!?!


----------



## rextherobber (21 June 2021)

Happy Birthday Ted! Lovely to see an update


----------



## rabatsa (22 June 2021)

Happy birthday Ted.  My lot will send you carrots, well what is left of them after a quick nibble or three.


----------



## Trouper (22 June 2021)

Oh go on - just one carrot for his birthday!!
Happy Birthday Handsome Boy.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (22 June 2021)

Happy Birthday Ted! He's looking fabulous!


----------



## Regandal (22 June 2021)

That’s one gorgeous, lucky boy. Happy birthday Ted x


----------



## ElectricChampagne (22 June 2021)

Happy birthday Ted, ten years.. wow. Time flies. Those ten years look good on you, even with the ryvita paddock. All the fillies will love svelte Ted. Promise. Once you can get to a party that is...


----------



## albeg (22 June 2021)

Happy birthday Ted 🎉


----------



## Marnie (22 June 2021)

Happy birthday Ted, another one who can't believe it is 10 years! He looks amazing.


----------



## Alibear (22 June 2021)

Awesome, happy birthday, Ted. If it helps, there's a lot of us, both human and equine, on lockdown diets   I hope you can perhaps, have an extra fibre nugget to celebrate.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2021)

Alibear said:



			Awesome, happy birthday, Ted. If it helps, there's a lot of us, both human and equine, on lockdown diets   I hope you can perhaps, have an extra fibre nugget to celebrate.
		
Click to expand...

He had a birthday breakfast, half an apple, one carrot, a strawberry, 4 fibre nuggets and a whole bowl of straw chaff dampened with speedibeet juice.  He was very excited !


----------



## Goldenstar (22 June 2021)

Happy birthday Ted .


----------



## Tarragon (22 June 2021)

Does this mean that he is grown up now, and all mature and sensible?? 
Happy Birthday Ted xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2021)

Tarragon said:



			Does this mean that he is grown up now, and all mature and sensible?? 
Happy Birthday Ted xx
		
Click to expand...

What are you on !, can I have some please !.  He has grown upwards and outwards in a spectacular fashion, however, sensible not really.  For instance, yesterday out hacking he didn't bother with the biggest tractors and trailers you would ever see on narrow lanes, yet the simple task of allowing me to put a smear of sudocrem on a sore patch behind his ear results in a complete meltdown.  He is 'special' in more ways than one.


----------



## D66 (22 June 2021)

Happy Birthday Ted!
XX


----------



## SEL (22 June 2021)

Happy Birthday Ted - you look fabulous (positively skinny by my lot's standards!!)


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 June 2021)

happy birthday Ted,  seems like yesterday when you arrived looking so sweet... you still look sweet, but i think your owner may perhaps not agree


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			happy birthday Ted,  seems like yesterday when you arrived looking so sweet... you still look sweet, but i think your owner may perhaps not agree  

Click to expand...

He would be very sweet on the BBQ with a little salad dressing and an onion ring.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 June 2021)

need a big BBQ  !!!!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			need a big BBQ  !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Spit roast ?  I have threatened to have him stuffed on more than one occasion.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 June 2021)

Happy Birthday Ted..!!!!
I'm mighty impressed your Mum has allowed you to make ten years old 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## View (22 June 2021)

Happy Birthday Ted!

My doesn’t time fly.  Such a handsome fella, but aren’t they always the ones to watch out for 😉

Ted - honestly, you do need to act your age not your shoe size! If you don’t, you might find yourself packed off to an approved school - and you wouldn’t want that, would you?


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 June 2021)

He has carrot cup cakes for his birthday, made by the lovely friend who rides him and loves him.


----------



## Nicnac (22 June 2021)

Happy birthday Big Ted! (she loves you really )


----------



## teacups (3 July 2021)

A belated Happy Birthday to Ted! I'm another one who is wondering how on earth it can be TEN years.

Congratulations to Ted, and to his team who are still upright and largely in one piece by the sound of it. He should have been treating you to cake, or perhaps something stronger - here's to the next decade <cheers> <clink>! 

PS Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## Caol Ila (3 July 2021)

Do you want to trade Ted for my feral Andalusian?


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 July 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			Do you want to trade Ted for my feral Andalusian?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know where to start with a Spanish horse, does it speak English ?


----------



## Caol Ila (4 July 2021)

She’s learned how to say f£Ck you in all the languages.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 July 2021)

Caol Ila said:



			She’s learned how to say f£Ck you in all the languages.
		
Click to expand...

Talented !, you best keep her, there are very few talented horses around.  Ted is a bit busy today and he has spent his pocket money so no bus fare available to come to you.


----------



## Caol Ila (4 July 2021)

She's talented and smart. I'll give her that. Also very good at being pregnant. Given a choice, however, she would be barefoot in the kitchen raising babies and never ever going to work.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 September 2021)

Life is a ball when you are 800kg, your passenger is 7 stone wringing wet and has no say in where you go or at what speed.  His little face and furry ears say it all !


----------



## chaps89 (17 September 2021)

Gosh he’s big isn’t he! He looks fab, loving life and a million miles away from the horse at the start of the thread, you’ve done such a fab job with him.
How are the rest of the gang doing?


----------



## Roxylola (17 September 2021)

He is having a ball isn't he 😍


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 September 2021)

chaps89 said:



			Gosh he’s big isn’t he! He looks fab, loving life and a million miles away from the horse at the start of the thread, you’ve done such a fab job with him.
How are the rest of the gang doing?
		
Click to expand...

10 years have gone past and a lot of water under the bridge to say the least.  He is a big lad and kept on a strict regime to keep the weight off his feet.  The depth he has is massive but  he is surprisingly balanced in his way of going.  He only gets on the forehand when he overweight and/or tired.

My maxi cob has taken me to hell and back both financially and emotionally over the last 15 months and I have written Ted's advert out a few times to fund her, but I can't let him go, there is just something about him, I suppose it is all the history.  The person that spotted him and sent him to me is very very dear to me and the effort it has taken to get him to where he is now with trust and anxiety issues can't be forgotten.  It would only take rough or hasty handling to set him back.  Where might he end up ?  He is the most genuine and honest horse but he would be very misunderstood very quickly.  I promised him a home for life.

His partner in crime and Alice's half brother, Dim Tim left me at Easter and is thriving in his new and far better home than he had with me.  He has qualified for Pet Plan dressage finals and I am going to watch.  The difference in looking after 5 big horses to 4 has been very noticeable.

Alice continues to keep the vets busy as normal, she has been out small hunter showing a couple of times this year, both days were not to her liking so she sulked.

The old lad is in good order and heading into winter number 28, each day is a bonus with him and he will tell me when the time is right.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (17 September 2021)

He's looking fabulous, what a great photo!
I just looked at your first post on this thread and had to chuckle at your comment 'he cost me less than the hay will cost to feed him over the next few weeks'.. how times have changed hey!


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 September 2021)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			He's looking fabulous, what a great photo!
I just looked at your first post on this thread and had to chuckle at your comment 'he cost me less than the hay will cost to feed him over the next few weeks'.. how times have changed hey!
		
Click to expand...

£250.00.  Wonder what he would fetch today !


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 September 2021)

he is looking great....glad your old boy is doing well. 28 is a good age for a big horse..hope he keeps well for a long time ..


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 September 2021)

Awww Super Ted ❤❤❤❤❤ He's still as gorgeous as ever 😍


----------



## Jeni the dragon (18 September 2021)

Looking fabulous!


----------



## Red-1 (18 September 2021)

He looks amazing fun!


----------



## Bradsmum (18 September 2021)

He looks like he's having amazing fun!


----------



## Jayzee (19 September 2021)

10 years!! I had been a lurker for a very long time and clearly remember the start of the thread. Crazy how time passes. He looks so fab


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 November 2021)

Halloween 1 Ted 0.

Ted is currently resting with a cold flannel on his brow.  The fabric ghost hanging in the next door neighbours tree made an appearance this morning just as he went past. He was fine with the pumpkins on their wall and even the bones in their garden, but the ghost freaked him.  He passes the combine harvester, the shoot, groups of horses etc etc, but a ghost did for him.  Poor lad, he is very traumatised.  All gifts of grapes, gin, chocolate and strawberries gratefully received.  His poor rider, who rather remarkably stayed on board when he fainted, is currently sitting in her car looking as white as - well a ghost really.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (1 November 2021)

Oh dear! Ted!! I hope he recovers quickly from his trauma.. ghosts including ghost riders are terribly scary! I have one that can attest to that!


----------



## ycbm (1 November 2021)

Well who can blame him,  really?  A ghost is a ghost 👻💀👻💀


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (1 November 2021)

So it spooked him then..?! 🙄🤣🤣🤣🙈


----------



## Tarragon (1 November 2021)

You wouldn't want to get in the way of Ted in full flight would you! 
Looking glorious


----------



## 007Equestrian (1 November 2021)

Oh poor Ted - I'm so thrilled this thread is still going! I remember finding it on my lunch break when I was working a job I hated and I honestly think Ted and his antics got me through 😂


----------



## View (1 November 2021)

Oh poor Ted and rider.  Sending gin as more effective than rescue rememdy in such situations.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 November 2021)

He is still seeing noises tonight !  tip toed across the yard to go to bed.  My husband suggested leaving the light on for him.


----------

